# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն >  Սահմանադրության փոփոխության հանրաքվե - 2015

## Chilly

Երկրորդ անգամ բարեփոխում են սահմանադրությունը: Կարծում եմ՝ ինչ էլ որ լինի, սա էս պահի ամենակարևոր թեմաներից մեկն է: Բարեփոխումները մեկնաբանելու համար կոմպետենտ չեմ, բայց կարծում եմ՝ Ակումբում կլինեն կոմպետենտ մարդիկ, չքննարկե՞նք:




> 1. Հանրապետության Նախագահն ընտրվում է Ազգային ժողովի կողմից` յոթ տարի ժամկետով, առանց վերընտրման իրավունքի, ընտրական իրավունք ունեցող ոչ կուսակցական թեկնածուներից:   Նման կարգով ընտրված Հանրապետության Նախագահը հնարավորություն կունենա լիարժեք կերպով ստանձնել վերկուսակցական նախագահին բնորոշ բոլոր գործառույթները։ Նրա հիմնական առաքելությունը կլինի Սահմանադրության պահպանմանը հետևելը, հակակշռող և զսպող լիազորությունների արդյունավետ գործադրումը, ինչը հնարավոր է միայն այն դեպքում, երբ նա չունի ուղղակի ներգրավվածություն քաղաքական ընթացիկ խնդիրներում, վերկուսակցական է, անաչառ և կատարում է, առաջին հերթին, հաշտարարի ու միջնորդի դեր՝ ունենալով երկրի զարգացման դինամիկ հավասարակշռությունն ապահովելու կարևոր առաքելություն։ Դա համակարգային կայունության ապահովման ամենագործուն երաշխիքը կարող է դառնալ։   
> 
> 2. Վարչապետը պաշտոնն ստանձնում է խորհրդարանական ընտրությունների արդյունքով, կառավարությունը ձևավորվում է վարչապետի կողմից և պատասխանատու է միայն Ազգային ժողովի առջև: Սահմանադրական երեք մարմինների միջև իշխանությունների գործառութային բաժանումը տվյալ դեպքում կլինի առավել հստակ։   Ազգային ժողովը՝ որպես օրենսդիր իշխանություն, վերահսկողություն կիրականացնի գործադիր իշխանության բարձրագույն մարմնի՝ կառավարության նկատմամբ, իսկ Հանրապետության Նախագահը կհետևի օրենսդրի և գործադրի կողմից Սահմանադրությամբ ամրագրված կանոնների պահպանմանը։   Վերոնշյալ խնդիրների արդյունավետ լուծման համար նման համակարգը պետք է ենթադրի գործադիր իշխանության ղեկավարի համար պառլամենտական կայուն մեծամասնության առկայություն: Նման համակարգում.   
> 
> ա) կլինի միասնական գործադիր իշխանություն՝ վարչապետի գլխավորությամբ, առանց դուալիստական գործադիր իշխանության վտանգի, հատկապես երկրի համար կենսական կարևորություն ունեցող այնպիսի ոլորտներում, ինչպիսիք են արտաքին քաղաքականությունը, ազգային անվտանգությունը և պաշտպանությունը,   
> բ) չի կարող լինել խորհրդարանի և Հանրապետության Նախագահի միջև առճակատում, քանի որ Հանրապետության Նախագահը կլինի վերկուսակցական անաչառ արբիտր,   
> գ) «պատահական» անձանց իշխանության գալու վտանգը և իշխանության գերանձնավորումը խիստ կնվազի, քանի որ վարչապետ կարող է դառնալ միայն ամենաուժեղ և հանրորեն ընդունելի քաղաքական կուսակցության ղեկավարը.
> դ) չի լինի իշխանության գերկենտրոնացում գործադիր իշխանության ղեկավարի ձեռքում՝ չունենալով համարժեք քաղաքական պատասխանատվություն խորհրդարանի առջև.   
> ե) կառավարության քաղաքական պատասխանատվությունը խորհրդարանի առջև կնպաստի կոլեգիալ կառավարմանը.   
> ...


Հայեցակարգին ամբողջությամբ կարող եք ծանոթանալ այստեղ:

----------

Ingrid (10.04.2014), Vaio (10.04.2014), Տրիբուն (10.04.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս նենց, ձեռի հետ, թեմայի շրջանակներում  :LOL: 

Ես՝ Սերժ Սարգսյանս, այլևս երբեք չեմ առաջադրվելու ՀՀ Նախագահ, չեմ հավակնի նաև վարչապետի պաշտոնին

Բեխերը խոսաց: Ու քանի որ Սերժի սաղ ասածները թարս միշտ թարս են լինում, խիյարը վկա, ուրեմն նոր սահմանադրությունն ընդունելուց հետո Սերժը համ նախագահ ա լինելու, համ վարչապետ, համ էլ երևի ԱԺ նախագահ ու գայի պետ:

----------

Chilly (10.04.2014), Ingrid (10.04.2014), matlev (23.11.2015), Mephistopheles (10.04.2014), Արէա (10.04.2014), Գալաթեա (10.04.2014), Վիշապ (11.04.2014)

----------


## Ingrid

Կարծում եմ՝ էս ծրագիրն հենց հիմա ներկայացնելը մի ձեռքով մի քանի նապաստակ բռնելու միտք ունի:

----------

Արամ (10.04.2014)

----------


## Վիշապ

Էս լուրջ ա՞… Ինձ ծերից ծեր տխմարություն ա թվում, ոնց որ ձեռառնոցի լինի, կարող ա՞ ցնդել եմ :Sad:

----------

Արէա (10.04.2014)

----------


## Vaio

Յոթ տարին շատա, թեկուզ և մեկ անգամ: Ավելի լավա երկու հինգ տարի, քան թե մեկ յոթ տարի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս լուրջ ա՞… Ինձ ծերից ծեր տխմարություն ա թվում, ոնց որ ձեռառնոցի լինի, կարող ա՞ ցնդել եմ


Ապեր, սրտիդ շատ ես մոտ ընդունել: Էսի հավայի բան ա, կոխել են հայեցակարգի մեջ որպես քննարկման նյութ ու գլխանց ասել են, որ մեկա երկիրը նախագահական ա մնալու, բայց եթե ուզում եք, քննարկեք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Յոթ տարին շատա, թեկուզ և մեկ անգամ: Ավելի լավա երկու հինգ տարի, քան թե մեկ յոթ տարի:


Էս Նժդեհն ա՞ ասել:

----------

Արամ (11.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> գ) *«պատահական» անձանց իշխանության գալու վտանգը* և իշխանության գերանձնավորումը խիստ կնվազի, քանի որ վարչապետ կարող է դառնալ միայն ամենաուժեղ և հանրորեն ընդունելի քաղաքական կուսակցության ղեկավարը.


Մի հատ զգացեք էլի: Ամբողջ օրը նստած գլուխ եմ ջարդում, թե որն ա պատահական անձը, որ կարա իշխանության գա: Ընտրվա՞ծը  :Think:

----------

Arpine (22.10.2015), Ingrid (11.04.2014), Mephistopheles (11.04.2014), Ափրիկյան (21.10.2015), Տրիբուն (11.04.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի հատ զգացեք էլի: Ամբողջ օրը նստած գլուխ եմ ջարդում, թե որն ա պատահական անձը, որ կարա իշխանության գա: Ընտրվա՞ծը


Սաշիկի դաբռոն չստացածը ...

----------

Ափրիկյան (21.10.2015)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մի հատ զգացեք էլի: Ամբողջ օրը նստած գլուխ եմ ջարդում, թե որն ա պատահական անձը, որ կարա իշխանության գա: Ընտրվա՞ծը





> ՄՇԱԿՎԵԼ Է ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՆԱԽԱԳԱՀԻՆ ԱՌԸՆԹԵՐ 
> ՍԱՀՄԱՆԱԴՐԱԿԱՆ ԲԱՐԵՓՈԽՈՒՄՆԵՐԻ ՄԱՍՆԱԳԻՏԱԿԱՆ ՀԱՆՁՆԱԺՈՂՈՎԻ 
> ԿՈՂՄԻՑ


ՀԻմա ես չեմ ջոկում, կամ նախագահին առնըթեր հանձնաժողովը ընդունում է, որ ներկա նախագահը հանրորեն անընդունելի, թույլ, ողորմելի պատահական անձ է, թե՞ նախկին վարչապետին նկատի ունեն ։Ճ 
Ես ենթադրում եմ, որ ավելի շուտ նկատի ունեն ապագա վարչապետին որպես «ամենաուժեղ և հանրորեն ընդունելի քաղաքական կուսակցության ղեկավար», այսինքն հնին գերազանցություն Սերժ Սարգսյանին…

Վայթեմ այս ցնդաբանության համար արագ մի շուտափույթ հանրաքվե կեղծեն, քանի ժողովուրդը ուշքի չի եկել… 
Առջևում խայտառակ տրագիկոմեդիա եմ կանխազգում…

----------

Ingrid (11.04.2014), Տրիբուն (11.04.2014)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ապեր, սրտիդ շատ ես մոտ ընդունել: Էսի հավայի բան ա, կոխել են հայեցակարգի մեջ որպես քննարկման նյութ ու գլխանց ասել են, որ մեկա երկիրը նախագահական ա մնալու, բայց եթե ուզում եք, քննարկեք:


Ապեր, բա իրանց էս մի ասածը խիարի օրենքներին չի ենթարկվու՞մ…  :Xeloq:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Առջևում խայտառակ տրագիկոմեդիա եմ կանխազգում…


Առաջին արարը երկուշաբթի, երբ բազմակողմ խորհրդակցություններից հետո վարչապետ կդառնա էլի Սաշիկը, բայց էս անգամ ազգային համաձայնություն կլինի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, բա իրանց էս մի ասածը խիարի օրենքներին չի ենթարկվու՞մ…


Ապեր, ամբողջ հայեցակարգը, որը դրել են սայթում, ոնց որ մի հատ մեեեեծ բանջարաբոստանային կուլտուրա լինի: Դուք ընկել եք մի հատ թարս խիյարի հետևից:  :LOL:  ՍԴ նախագահը կուտակայինի պահով նենց մի հատ որոշում ընդունեց, որ ազգովի քարկապ ընկանք, էն հարիֆ վարչապետն էլ փասա փուսեքը հավաքեց ու սիկտիր եղավ: Դու պատկերացնում ես դրա գրած սահմանադրական հայեցակարգը ինչ մի հատ աջաբ-սանդալ կլինի: Մի հատ կարդա էլի լրիվ .. Դու մի հատ կարդա իրա ասածները




> Անդրադառնալով բազմիցս քննարկվող հարցին, թե բարեփոխումների արդյունքում փոխվելու է նաև ՀՀ-ի կառավարման համակարգը, Գագիկ Հարությունյանը նշեց. «Նախագծով չի նախատեսվում անցում կատարել կառավարման խորհրդարանական համակարգի: Առաջին հերթին նախատեսվում է բարեփոխել գործող համակարգը և դրա վերաբերյալ առաջարկվում են կոնկրետ մոտեցումներ: Նախագծում մանրամասն ներկայացված են առկա խնդիրները և դրանց լուծման ձևերը: Միաժամանակ հանձնաժողովի անդամների կողմից առաջ քաշվեց նաև այն մոտեցումը, որ կան խնդիրներ, որոնք ավելի արդյունավետ կարելի է լուծել կառավարման այլ համակարգի պարագայում: Կան նախագահական երկրներ, որոնք արդյունավետ կարողանում են լուծումներ գտնել, և հակառակը՝ առաջանում են լուրջ խնդիրներ: Այստեղ կարևոր է համակարգի ամբողջականության և արդյունավետ գործունեության երաշխավորումը»:


Յոբտվայումած, հնարավո՞ր ա բան հասկանալ: Բառերի լուծ… առաջարկում ենք, բայց չենք ընդունելու, քննարկում ենք, բայց դեմ ենք, էս լավ ա, բայց էս էլ նենց ոչինչ, եկեք ամբողջական համակարգվենք ...

----------

Բիձա (11.04.2014), Վիշապ (11.04.2014)

----------


## Marduk

> Քննարկվել է նաև Սահմանադրության փոփոխությունների հայեցակարգի վերաբերյալ հարցը: Գագիկ Ծառուկյանը ներկայացրել է ԲՀԿ դիրքորոշումն առ այն, որ կուսակցությունը սկզբունքորեն դեմ է սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների փաթեթին և դրա քննարկմանը հատկապես այս ժամանակահատվածում, երբ երկրում առկա են բազմաթիվ չլուծված խնդիրներ: Գագիկ Ծառուկյանն ընդգծել է, որ այս փուլում երկրում առաջնայինը ոչ թե սահմանադրական, այլ տնտեսական բարեփոխումների իրականացումն է: ԲՀԿ-ն կարծում է, որ բոլոր ջանքերը պետք է ներդրվեն տնտեսական խնդիրների լուծման, արտագաղթի կասեցման ուղղությամբ, այլ ոչ թե շեղվեն՝ մտնելով խնդրահարույց և բարդ քննարկումների մեջ, ինչն իր հերթին կարող է ապակայունացնել երկիրը:


http://www.7or.am/am/news/view/66321/

Լիքը մարդ ծաղրում է իրան ասելով դոդմոդ, բայց մարդը շատ կոնկրետ ու գրագետ ասել է, այն ինչ պիտի ասվեր։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Սահմանադրական բարեփոխումների գործընթացի վերաբերյալ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի հայտարարությունը

----------

Chuk (12.04.2014)

----------


## Vaio

> Էս Նժդեհն ա՞ ասել:


Պարապ ես մնացել, թե Նժդեհը կամ նժդեհականները վրովտ անցել են?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Պարապ ես մնացել, թե Նժդեհը կամ նժդեհականները վրովտ անցել են?


Սաշի՛կ ... էհ, Vaio, նախ, կորի գրողի ծոցը, խնդրում եմ, հետո, Նժդեհին ես շատ սիրում, թե՞ Սերժին:

----------


## Vaio

> Սաշի՛կ ... էհ, Vaio, նախ, կորի գրողի ծոցը, խնդրում եմ, հետո, Նժդեհին ես շատ սիրում, թե՞ Սերժին:


Ես էլ գիտեի թե լուրջ տղա ես...
Ցտեսություն:
Քո հետ շարունակելու իմաստ չկա:

----------


## Chuk

2005 թ.-ին մասնակցել եմ սահմանադրության փոփոխության հանրաքվեին: Քվեարկել եմ «Դեմ»:
Քվեարկել եմ՝ հստակ իմանալով որ սահմանադրական փոփոխությունները «ընդունվելու» են: Քվեարկել եմ, իմանալով, որ իմ ձայնը վճռորոշ չէ, ինչպես նաև վճռորոշ չեն իրենց կամքով հանրաքվեին մյուս մասնակցողների՝ դեմ կամ կողմ ձայները: Քվեարկել եմ՝ իմանալով, որ նախօրոք ամեն ինչ վճռված է:

Քվեարկել եմ ընդամենը նրա համար, որ իմ մի դեմն ավելացնեմ դեմերի քանակին, հստակ իմանալով, որ լավ, նորմալ սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների կարելի է գնալ միայն ու միայն մի պարագայում, երբ ունես օրինակարգ, ժողովրդի կողմից ընտրված իշխանություն: Դա գուցե նույնիսկ բավարար պայման չէ, բայց անհրաժեշտ պայման է: Քվեարկել եմ, իմանալով, որ մաս եմ կազմում մի թատրոնի, իմ մեջ հստակ իմանալով, որ կան լուծելու առաջնահերթ այլ խնդիրներ, մասնավորապես երկրում իշխանության լեգիտիմ ձևավորմանն ուղղված պայքար է անհրաժեշտ:

Պետք է խոստովանեմ, որ անգամ ուշադիր չեմ ուսումնասիրել առաջարկվող փոփոխությունները: Բացառված չէ, որ շատ դրույթների հետ նույնիսկ համաձայնեի: 

Այս անգամ ոչ թե ուշադիր չեմ ուսումնասիրում, այլ ուղղակի չեմ ուսումնասիրում: Չեմ հետևում քննարկումներին, չեմ հետևում առաջարկվող փոփոխություններին: Ընդհանուր գծերով գիտեմ, որ քննարկվող թեմաներից մեկը պառլամենտական համակարգի անցումն է:  Այո, գուցե մի օր կգա պառլամենտական համակարգի անցման ժամանակը, բայց դա կարող է գալ միայն ու միայն երկրում օրինակարգ իշխանություն ձևավորելուց, ժողովրդական ու ազատ, թափանցիկ ընտրությունների իրավունքը նվաճելուց հետո:

Իմ համար ակնհայտ է, որ եթե էս վիճակում հասնենք սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների հանրաքվեի, ինչ ուզում է մեջը գրած լինի, ինչ դրույթներ փոխած լինեն, այն ընդունվելու է սահմանված սցենարով, ու իմ ձայնը վճռորոշ չի լինելու, անգամ եթե ես ուսումնասիրած լինեմ ու դեմ կամ կողմ լինեմ:

Ես գիտեմ, որ կառավարման ցանկացած մոդել ունի դրական ու բացասական կողմեր, ու կառավարման ցանկացած մոդելով կարելի է կառուցել լավ երկիր, եթե հարգվի օրենքը, եթե գործի սահմանադրությունը: Առկա իրավիճակում, երբ օրենքը չի հարգվում իսկ սահմանադրությունը չի գործում, երբ կա մի խումբ, ով իշխում է՝ օրենքից դուրս սկզբունքով, բոլորովին էական չի, թե կառավարման որ մոդելն է գործելու: Էական փոփոխություն նման իրավիճակում սպասելը միամտություն է: Ու հետևաբար նաև միամտություն է հիմա լրջորեն նստել ու քննարկելը առաջարկվող փոփոխված սահմանադրությունը, մասնավորապես կառավարման մոդելը:

Կա ավելի արդիական ու կարևոր խնդիր: Անել էնպես, որ գործող սահմանադրությունը գործի: Դա անելուց հետո կարելի է մտածել այն բարեփոխելու մասին:

Հուսով եմ, որ սա իմ առաջին ու վերջին գրառումն է այս թեմայում: Այն իմ համար արդիական թեմա է զուտ այնքանով, որ կարիք է զգում ակումբցի ընկերներիս իմ դիրքորոշումը հայտնել, այլ քննարկման թեմա ես այստեղ ուղղակի չունեմ:

----------

Աթեիստ (13.04.2014), Արամ (13.04.2014), Տրիբուն (13.04.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Իսկ ես 2005-ին կողմ եմ քվեարկել: Տնից տեղից հեռու, մի քանի նոր ու կարևոր պահեր կային նոր սահմանդրության մեջ, որ դուրս գալիս էին: Հետո էլ հույսեր-մույսեր-զահրումաաաաար  :Sad:  Իմանայի սահմանադրության մայրիգը սենց աջ ու ձախ ու սահմանադրորեն լացացնելու են, էն ժամանակ կոլորեի սահմանդրությունն ու կներմղեի գրողների համապատասխան տեղը:

Իսկ հիմիկվա գրողներին ու ներկայացնողներին որ նայում եմ, ու էն անտեր հայեցակարգն էլ որ կարդում էմ, քիչ ա մնում խառակիրի անեմ, ուր մնաց հանրաքվեի գնամ: Սաշիկը սկի կարդալ չի իմանում, նա ո՞նց կարա սահմանադրություն գրի: 


Ու հետո, էս գյոռմամիշ անտերների ոչ մի ասած բառին չեմ վստահում: Թալանչի, անգրագետ, գռեհիկ սրիկաներ են սրանք: Թող գնան գրողի ծոցը իրանց սահմանդրական բարեփոխումներով:

----------

Chuk (13.04.2014), Աթեիստ (13.04.2014), Արամ (13.04.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես էն վախտ դեմ էի, որտև Քոչը էդ էր ուզում։ Նույն պատճառով էլ հիմի եմ դեմ, առանց կարդալու։

----------

Chuk (13.04.2014), Մարի-Լույս (29.09.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Եւ ընդհանրապես, որեւէ քաղաքական ուժ, որը կաջակցի սահմանադրական բարեփոխումների ձախորդ նախաձեռնությանը, կդառնա Հայաստանի գերեզմանափորների՝ Սերժ Սարգսյանի ու նրա գլխավորած Հանրապետական կոչվող ավազակախմբի մեղսակիցը։
> 
> *   *   *
> 
> Ահա եւ Հայաստանի կործանման Սերժ Սարգսյանի ճանապարհային քարտեզն՝ իր բոլոր մանրամասներով։ Ինչպես տեսանք, թե՛ նոր կառավարության ձեւավորման, թե՛ Եւրասիական միությանն անդամակցության, թե՛ Հայոց ցեղասպանության 100-ամյակի միջոցառումների անցկացման եւ թե՛ սահմանադրական փոփոխություններին վերաբերող հարցերում Սերժ Սարգսյանն առաջնորդվում է բացառապես իր եւ սեփական ավազակախմբի շահերով, որոնք ոչ միայն որեւէ կապ չունեն պետության եւ ժողովրդի շահերի հետ, այլեւ խորապես հակասում են դրանց։ Ուստի պահի հրամայականն է օր առաջ ազատվել այս ազգակործան իշխանությունից։ Իսկ եթե դա մոտակա ժամանակներս չհաջողվի, եւ բանը հասնի սահմանադրական հանրաքվեի, ապա այդ հանրաքվեն, համազգային անվստահության ցույցի վերածելով, պետք է դարձնել իշխանափոխության վերջին, վճռական հանգրվանը։




Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի «Հայաստանի կործանման Սերժ Սարգսյանի ճանապարհային քարտեզը» հոդվածն ամբողջությամբ այստեղ՝ http://www.ilur.am/news/view/30497.h....kg8WwOOt.dpuf

----------

Mephistopheles (06.06.2014), Տրիբուն (06.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի «Հայաստանի կործանման Սերժ Սարգսյանի ճանապարհային քարտեզը» հոդվածն ամբողջությամբ այստեղ՝ http://www.ilur.am/news/view/30497.h....kg8WwOOt.dpuf


Նոր բան բնականաբար Լևոնը չի ասել (Նիկլոի նման), ու ոնց որ ոչ մի կոնկրետ բան էլ չի պատրաստվում անել (Նիոլի նման), բայց էտ ջհանդամ: Մկան պատասխան ցինիկությունն ու գռեհիկությունն ա անտանելի զզվելի: Ու դաժանը էն ա, որ մարդը ճիշտ ա ասում: 




> Լրագրողի հիշեցմանը, թե Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ասել է, որ «Դուք առանցքային դեմքերից եք, երկրի թալանի նաև՝ ընտրակեղծարարության, և դրա համար եք նշանակվել վարչապետ », նա պատասխանեց. «Առաջին մասով ճիշտ է ասել, բայց երկրորդ մասով սխալվում է»:


Դե մնացած Շարմազանովազգի կենդանիների մասին էլ խոսք չկա:

----------


## Chuk

> Նոր բան բնականաբար Լևոնը չի ասել (Նիկլոի նման)


Փաստերի շարադրման տեսանկյունից, այո, նոր բան չի ասել:

Իսկ այ անելիքի տեսակետից որոշակի գործընթաց է առաջարկել, որը կարծում եմ կգործի:

Խոսքը մասնավորապես գործընթացների սրացնելն է ու հանրաքվեի օրը կուլմիացիայի հասնելը: Սրացման բուն պրոցեսը կսկսվի աշնան սկզբին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Փաստերի շարադրման տեսանկյունից, այո, նոր բան չի ասել:
> 
> Իսկ այ անելիքի տեսակետից որոշակի գործընթաց է առաջարկել, որը կարծում եմ կգործի:
> 
> *Խոսքը մասնավորապես գործընթացների սրացնելն է ու հանրաքվեի օրը կուլմիացիայի հասնելը: Սրացման բուն պրոցեսը կսկսվի աշնան սկզբին:*


Չուկ, մենակ չասես էս *նոր* գործընթաց ա  :LOL:  Էս հազարա տարվա գործընթաց ա, որը քո խաթր համար, առաջարկվում ա նորովի ...  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, մենակ չասես էս *նոր* գործընթաց ա  Էս հազարա տարվա գործընթաց ա, որը քո խաթր համար, առաջարկվում ա նորովի ...


Նոր չի, վաղուց ենք սկսել:
Բայց քաղաքականության մեջ կարևոր ա գտնել տեղ ու ձև, որ կարողանաս կուլմինացիային հասցնել: Էլի են գտնվել տեղերը, ամեն անգամ մի բան խանգարել ա, որ կամ կուլմինացիային հասնի, կամ էլ էդ կուլմինացիան բերի իշխանափոխության: Հիմա սահմանվել ա կուլմինացիայի հասնելու նոր ճանապարհային քարտեզ, եթե կուզես:

Ուրիշ հարց, որ էդ քարտեզը պետք ա ընդունելի լինի նաև հասարակության զգալի հատվածի ու այլ ուժերի կողմից, հակառակ դեպքում էլի կուլմինացիային չենք հասնի: Ընկալելի ու ընդունելի դարձնելու համար էլ լիքը գործ ա պետք անել, նենց որ էնպես չի, որ առաջարկ եղավ, ու ֆսյո, եթե չի ստացվում ասենք «մենք առաջարկել էինք», պետք ա օր ու գիշեր ՀԱԿ-ն աշխատի՝ դա իրական դարձնելու համար:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նոր չի, վաղուց ենք սկսել:
> Բայց քաղաքականության մեջ կարևոր ա գտնել տեղ ու ձև, որ կարողանաս կուլմինացիային հասցնել: Էլի են գտնվել տեղերը, ամեն անգամ մի բան խանգարել ա, որ կամ կուլմինացիային հասնի, կամ էլ էդ կուլմինացիան բերի իշխանափոխության: Հիմա սահմանվել ա կուլմինացիայի հասնելու նոր ճանապարհային քարտեզ, եթե կուզես:
> 
> Ուրիշ հարց, որ էդ քարտեզը պետք ա ընդունելի լինի նաև հասարակության զգալի հատվածի ու այլ ուժերի կողմից, հակառակ դեպքում էլի կուլմինացիային չենք հասնի: Ընկալելի ու ընդունելի դարձնելու համար էլ լիքը գործ ա պետք անել, նենց որ էնպես չի, որ առաջարկ եղավ, ու ֆսյո, եթե չի ստացվում ասենք «մենք առաջարկել էինք», պետք ա օր ու գիշեր ՀԱԿ-ն աշխատի՝ դա իրական դարձնելու համար:


Դե ապեր, մենք սպասում էինք ապրիլի հանրահավաքին, բայց մեզ տենց էլ չկանչեցին: Հիմա սպասում ենք աշնանային հանրահավաքին, բայց կարամ գռազ գամ, որ դա էլ տեղի չի ունենալու: Էն 12 կետերը, հըմ, կետերից չխոսանք, կարող ա թեման քֆուրի վերածվի: Էն երկխոսության կետերը որ հիշում եմ, արունը գլխիս ա խփում: 

Ի միջի այլոց, կետեր ասեցի, հիշեցի, էտ 12 կետերից ի՞նչ կա, մարդ տեսե՞լ ա դրանք: Թե՞ մկան հետ են համաձայնեցնում կետերը մինչև հրապարակելը:

----------


## Chuk

> Դե ապեր, մենք սպասում էինք ապրիլի հանրահավաքին, բայց մեզ տենց էլ չկանչեցին: Հիմա սպասում ենք աշնանային հանրահավաքին, բայց կարամ գռազ գամ, որ դա էլ տեղի չի ունենալու: Էն 12 կետերը, հըմ, կետերից չխոսանք, կարող ա թեման քֆուրի վերածվի: Էն երկխոսության կետերը որ հիշում եմ, արունը գլխիս ա խփում: 
> 
> Ի միջի այլոց, կետեր ասեցի, հիշեցի, էտ 12 կետերից ի՞նչ կա, մարդ տեսե՞լ ա դրանք: Թե՞ մկան հետ են համաձայնեցնում կետերը մինչև հրապարակելը:


Ձյաձ, տրամադիր չեմ նախորդ-հաջորդի թեմաներով բանավիճել: Բայց էսօր Հրանտը էն ամեն ինչը, ինչ կուզեի ասել գրել ա: Կարդա, կուզես համաձայնվի, կուզես՝ մի համաձայնվի: Իսկապես տրամադիր չեմ պնդել, համոզել, բանավիճել էդ թեմաներով:

Ինչ վերաբերում է 12 կետերին, ապա առաջիկայում կհրապարակվի: Կոնկրետ տեղեկություն չունեմ, բայց հավանական է, որ մի քանի կետերի շուրջ դեռ բանակցությունները շարունակվում են, բնականաբար իրենց մեջ, ոչ թե սերժիկի ամենահավատարիմ մարդկանցից մեկի՝ մկան հետ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> .... ոչ թե սերժիկի ամենահավատարիմ մարդկանցից մեկի՝ մկան հետ:


Կամ, հարգարժան խնամու հետ ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

Փաստորեն որոշ մարդիկ ճիշտ էին, եթե էսի Սաշիկի հերթական մուտիտը չի: 

Սահմանադրական բարեփոխումների քննարկումներում վերջնական ընտրությունը կանգ է առել խորհրդարանական կառավարման վրա. Գ. Դանիելյան

----------


## Chuk

Այսպես կոչված «սահմանադրական բարեխումների» դեմ աշխատելու հարթակ էր քառյակի ձևաչափը: Սա էր էն ամենամեծ գործոնը, որը կարող էր խոչընդոտ հանդիսանալ սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների իրականացմանը, որն իր հերթին ունի ոչ թե ժողովրդավարացման ավելի լավ մոդելի գալու, այլ *ընդամենը Սերժիկ Սարգսյանի իշխանությունը երկարաձգելու խնդիր*:

Իշխանությունն, ըստ այդմ, պետք է վերացներ քառյակ գործոնը:

Ամենահեշտը ստացվեց ՀՅԴ-ի հետ, որը պարզվում է դարեր ի վեր երազում էր խորհրդարանական կառավարման անցնելու մասին: ՀՅԴ-ն արագորեն դուրս եկավ քառյակից, բացահայտ հայտարարելով, որ պաշտպանելու է «սահմանադրական բարեփումները»:

Քառյակը դարձավ եռյակ, ու հիմա թիրախը նաև էս ձևաչափը քանդելն էր: Որպես լուծում որոշվեց վերացնել ԲՀԿ կուսակցությունը, ասպարեզից հեռացնել վերջինիս նախագահին, որն իր հերթին միանգամից կբերեր եռյակի կազմալուծմանը: Այս պրոցեսի պաշտոնական մեկնարկը տրվեց փետրվարի 12-ին՝ Սերժ Սարգսյանի հայտնի ելույթով, որով բացահայտ հայտարարվեց, որ կոնկրետ ուժի ու անհատի դեմ իշխանությունը գնում է բռնաճնշումների (իրական մեկնարկը ավելի շուտ էր տրված): Հաշված օրերի ընթացքում Գագիկ Ծառուկյանը ստիպված եղավ հանձնվել, ԲՀԿ կուսակցության զգալի հատված դուրս եկավ կուսակցությունից, ուժը որպես էդպիսին քայքայվեց:

Հաջորդ քայլում Սերժ Սարգսյանին պետք էր քաղաքական հայտնի կուսակցությունների աջակցությունը, կամ գոնե հավաստիացումը, որ չեն խանգարի: Սերժ Սարգսյանը սկսեց հանդիպումների շարք, բնականաբար նախապես իմանալով թե ում հետ հանդիպի, որ իրեն գրողի ծոցը չուղարկեն: Որպես թիրախ ընտրվեցին.
- Հայ Հեղափոխական Դաշնակցությունը (ՀՅԴ) (չնայած որ արդեն կար աջակցությունը)
- Միավորված աշխատանքային կուսակցությունը (ՄԱԿ)
- Բարգավաճ Հայաստան կուսակցությունը (ԲՀԿ) (ավելի ճիշտ դրանից մնացած փոքր թիմը)
- Հայոց Համազգային Շարժում կուսակցությունը (ՀՀՇ) (սա իրականում նորաստեղծ կուսակցություն է, այլ ոչ իրական ՀՀՇ-ի իրավահաջորդը)
- Ազատ Դեմոկրատներ կուսակցությունը,
- Ժառանգություն կուսակցությունը:
- Օրինաց Երկիր կուսակցությունը:
Ինչպես նաև ոչ ֆորմալ  միացան «Հայաստանի քրիստոնեա-դեմոկրատական միություն», «Սահմանադրական իրավունք միություն» և «Ազգային միաբանություն» կուսակցությունները: Սրանց շարքն առաջիկայում, անշուշտ, կհամալրվի:

*Արդեն իսկ ակնհայտ է, որ այս կուսակցությունների մի մասը կաջակցի սահմանադրական փոփոխություններին, մյուս մասը չի աջակցի, կհայտարարի, որ դեմ է, բայց գործուն քայլ չի անի դրան խոչընդոտելու համար:
*

Այսպիսով քաղաքական դաշտը, առկա գործընթացում, ըստ էության պետք է կիսվի երկու կողմի: Մի կողմը Սերժ Սարգսյանն ու իրա սահմանադրական փոփոխություններին աջակցողները (կամ չխանգարողներն) են, մյուսը մասը սրանց դեմ պայքարողները:



Մյուս կողմից, ըստ էության, ունենք ընդամենը երեք հիմնական ուժ, որոնք էս պահին պատրաստվում են, կամ հայտարարում են, որ պատրաստվում են պայքարին:
- Նիկոլ Փաշինյանն ու իր քաղաքացիական պայմանագիրը: Ուժ ու գործիչ, ովքեր մշտապես հայտարարել են, որ դեմ են Սերժ Սարգսյանի ռեժիմին: Բացի սրանից, թեև բացահայտ չի հայտարարվել, բայց այս գործչի ու ուժի խոսելուց համակիրները մշտապես եկել են եզրակացության, որ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը լինելու է հաջորդ նախագահական ընտրություններում ընդդիմադիր ֆավորիտը: Սահմանադրական փոփոխություններն այդ ծրագիրը դարձնում են անիրական, քանզի ըստ էության վերանում է նախագահի ինստիտուտը, իսկ ուժը խորհրդարանում մեծամասնություն ստանալու համար անհրաժեշտ որևէ քայլ կառույցը չի արել: Հետևաբար թե Սերժի դեմ պայքարի, թե անձնական հավակնությունների, ամբիցիաների տիրույթում այս ուժը չունի այլընտրանք, քան պայքարել Սերժ Սարգսյանի ու նրա նախաձեռնած «Սահմանադրական բարեփոխումների» դեմ: Կանե՞ն արդյոք այդ քայլը, կգնան մյուս նման պայքարողների հետ միավորման: Կապրենք, կտեսնենք, թեև անձամբ կարծում եմ, որ չեն անի:

- Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանն ու «Հիմնադիր խորհդարան» կառույցը: Այս ուժը թեև հայտարարում է, որ դեմ է Սերժ Սարգսյանին, բայց հարցի լուծումը բացարձակ չի տեսնում ընտրությունների միջոցով: Թերևս գլխից էլ կարելի է վստահ պնդել, որ իրենք որևէ կերպ չեն աջակցի սահմանադրական բարեփոխումների դեմ պայքարին, կմնան որպես «ռոմանտիկ», «ծեծվող» ուժ՝ խիստ սահմանափակ քանակով համակիրներով, որոնց թիվը, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, ապրիլի 24-ից հետո ավելի կնվազի:

- Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը, որի ողնաշարը ներկայումս ինչ-որ իմաստով կոտրված է, բայց որը հստակ հայտարարել է, որ դեմ է էս գործընթացին, և, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, մի քանի ամիս անց կսկսի գործընթաց, որի խնդիրը կլինի համաժողովրդական ընդվզում առաջացնել գործընթացի նկատմամբ, միավորել մյուս էն գործիչներին ու ուժերին, ովքեր իսկապես դեմ են Սերժ Սարգսյանի վերարտադրմանը: Կհաջողվի՞: Ցավոք ներկայումս լավատեսության հիմքեր չունեմ, չնայած համարում եմ փորձելն անհրաժեշտություն:

----------

Աթեիստ (15.03.2015)

----------


## Chuk

*Հայ ազգային Կոնգրեսի հայտարարությունը
*
Գործող Սահմանադրությունից հրաժարվելու և կառավարման «խորհրդարանական համակարգին անցնելու» Սերժ Սարգսյանի նախաձեռնությունը հետապնդում է մեկ նպատակ վերացնել անձնական փաստական իշխանության երկարաձգման սահմանադրական արգելքը։

Այս նպատակին հասնելու համար է, որ Ս. Սարգսյանը փետրվարի 12-ից սկսած, պետական ահաբեկչական գործողություններ ծավալեց ընդդիմության նկատմամբ: Կոպտորեն, ուժի ու շանտաժի կիրառմամբ խախտվեցին Սահմանադրությամբ եւ միջազգային պայմանագրերով երաշխավորված՝ Մարդու հիմնարար՝ միավորումների մեջ ազատ ընդգրկվելու, ազատ հավաքների, խոսքի ազատության, տեղեկատվության տարածման եւ այլ իրավունքները: Մասնավորապես, ա) քաղաքական գործիչներից ոմանց պարզապես արգելվեց զբաղվել քաղաքականությամբ, բ) ամենաբարձր մակարդակով իրավապահ և հարկային մարմիններին հանձնարարարություն տրվեց հաշվեհարդար տեսնելու կոնկրետ քաղաքական ուժի և նրա ղեկավարի նկատմամբ, գ) ապօրինաբար արգելվեց հանրահավաքային շարքի մեկնարկային հանրահավաքը՝ ձախողելով նաեւ հաջորդները, դ) ընդդիմադիր դիրքերից հանդես եկող «Կենտրոն» հեռուստատեսությանը պարտադրվեց նախագահական աշխատակազմի վերահսկողաթյունը և այլն:

Մերժելով խնդիրները լուծելու քաղաքական միջոցները, կոպտորեն ոտնահարելով Հայաստանի Սահմանադրությունը, պետական ահաբեկչությամբ Ս. Սարգսյանը փորձեց կասեցնել իր իշխանության երկարաձգմանը դիմակայող համաժողովրդական, ժողովրդավարական շարժման ընթացքը: Մարտի 12-ին, սահմանադրության վափոխության իր տխրահռչակ նախաձեռնության առիթով, նա կազմակերպեց այսպես կոչված, քաղաքական ուժերի «լայն կոնսոլիդացիայի» մի ներկայացում՝ չխորշելով դրանում ներգրավել ինչպես իր իսկ կողմից ծանր հարվածներ կրած քաղաքական ուժերի, այնպես էլ՝ մեկ անհատով, միայն սեփական անձը ներկայացնող «կուսակցությունների»: Քաղաքական ուժերի «լայն կոնսոլիդացիա» ներկայացված իմիտացիոն այս շոուի նպատակը Սահմանադրության փոխման գաղափարի շուրջ հանրային հավանության պատրանք ստեղծելն Էր:

Պետական ահաբեկչության կիրառմամբ, բռնարարքներով, քաղաքացիների իրավունքների ու հիմնարար ազատությունների նկատմամբ հակասահմանադրական միջոցների գործադրմամբ Ս. Սարգսյանն արդեն իսկ ոչ օրինակարգ է դարձրել սահմանադրության փոխման իր նախաձեռնությունը: Այս ամենով հանդերձ, սահմանադրության փոխման Ս. Սարգսյանի նախաձեռնությունը անհեթեթ է դարձնում հենց ինքը: Նա արդեն երկրորդ անգամ հստակ նշում է, որ ինքը ներկա փուլում Հայաստանի համար իշխանության նախագահական համակարգի նպատակահարմարության համոզված կողմնակից է եւ ոչ մի վստահություն ու երաշխիք չունի, թե երկրում ինչպես կգործի իշխանության խորհրդարանական համակարգը: Մարտի 13-ին Սերժ Սարգսյանը հրապարակավ ընդունեց, որ կասկածներ ունի առ այն, որ առաջարկվող խորհրդարանական համակարգը կարող է ապահովել երկրի արտաքին եւ ներքին կայունությունն ու անվտանգությունը, միաժամանակ ընդունելով, որ դրանք ապահովված են գործող Սահմանադրությամբ: Այնուամենայնիվ նա, առանց միջոցների մեջ խտրություն դնելու, առաջ է տանում Սահմանադրության փոխման՝ կառավարման խորհրդարանական ձեւ ենթադրող գործընթացը: Այսինքն՝ իշխանության երկարաձգման մոլուցքին տրված իր դիրքորոշմամբ Ս. Սարգսյանն, ըստ էության, երկիրն ու ժողովրդին տանում է ստույգ արկածախնդրության:

Պատմության մեջ քիչ չեն եղել դեպքեր, երբ բռնապետներն իրենց իշխանության հավերժացման խոչընդոտները վերացնելու համար ընտրել են Սահմանադրությունը փոխելու միջոցը։ Ազատասեր ու արժանապատիվ ազգերը ընդվզել են ու պայքարել՝ նման հավակնությունները նույնացնելով բռնատիրության հաստատման փորձի հետ։

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը հայտարարում է, որ ստեղծված իրավիճակում ամեն ինչ անելու է՝ երկրի Սահմանադրությունը բռնապետական ոտնձգություններից պաշտպանելու, իշխանությունը ժողովրդին վերադարձնելու, խաթարված սահմանադրական կարգը վերականգնելու համար և կոչ է անում ողջ հասարակությանը, հասարակական բոլոր շերտերին և խավերին՝ համախմբվել և դիմագրավել երկրում բռնապետության հաստատման անթաքույց փորձին՝ սահմանադրական հանրաքվեն վերածելով Սերժ Սարգսյանին անվստահություն հայտնելու և գործող ռեժիմին իշխանությունից հեռացնելու համազգային գործընթացի:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը հայտարարում է, որ ստեղծված իրավիճակում ամեն ինչ անելու է՝ երկրի Սահմանադրությունը բռնապետական ոտնձգություններից պաշտպանելու, իշխանությունը ժողովրդին վերադարձնելու, խաթարված սահմանադրական կարգը վերականգնելու համար և կոչ է անում ողջ հասարակությանը, հասարակական բոլոր շերտերին և խավերին՝ համախմբվել և դիմագրավել երկրում բռնապետության հաստատման անթաքույց փորձին՝ սահմանադրական հանրաքվեն վերածելով Սերժ Սարգսյանին անվստահություն հայտնելու և գործող ռեժիմին իշխանությունից հեռացնելու համազգային գործընթացի:


Իսկ եթե По делу?

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ եթե По делу?


Չէ, սա դեռ ընդամենը տեսակետի ներկայացում ա: Իսկ էնպես, ՀԱԿ-ն ասել ա, որ դեռ ասպարեզը թողնում ա մյուսներին, ու բուն ասելիք-անելիք կունենա մայիսից ոչ շուտ: Կոնկրետ էս հարցում անելիքի ձևավորումը իսկի չեմ էլ պատկերացնում ոնց ա լինելու, շատ դժվար ա նման պայմաններում: Ամեն դեպքում դեռ երևի պետք ա սպասել մյուս ուժերի արձագանքներին:

----------


## Chuk

*Հայ ահավոր Հեղափոխական Դաշնակցություն*



> Մենք շատ հստակ ենք ասել՝ այո, ընտրությունները կեղծված են եղել, վիճահարույց են, *բայց մենք ընդունում ենք գործող նախագահին որպես լեգիտիմ*: Դրա համար մենք չենք միանում մի շարք նախաձեռնությունների, որոնք պաշտոնանկության հարց են դնում ոչ միայն այն պատճառով, որ պարզապես անիմաստ է նման խնդիր քննարկելը, այլ նաեւ ընդունում ենք, որ երկրի նախագահը Սերժ Սարգսյանն է եւ դրա համար էլ բանակցում ենք Սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների հարցի շուրջ, մեր առաջարկությունները ներկայացնում ենք:


Ամբողջական հոդվածը կարող եք կարդալ այս հասցեով՝ http://www.aravot.am/2015/03/17/552031/

----------

Աթեիստ (18.03.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Հայ ահավոր Հեղափոխական Դաշնակցություն*
> 
> 
> Ամբողջական հոդվածը կարող եք կարդալ այս հասցեով՝ http://www.aravot.am/2015/03/17/552031/


քաղաքական հումորի բաժին տեղափոխի Չուկ… սխալ տեղ ես դրել…

----------


## Աթեիստ

Երևի արդեն Ֆբ-ում լսել եք, որ էսօր ԱԺ-ն ներկայացրեք «բարեփոխումների» *նախագիծը։*

Ես իհարկե էդքան չեմ հասկանում, որ կարդամ ու ինչ որ բան ասեմ, բայց արդեն նախնական կարծիքներ կան։




> Բացարձակ չարիք
> Абсолютное зло (armenian version)
> Էս ռուսական մեդիան ու իմ ռուսաստանյան ֆռենդները տարված են Բոինգի թեմայով՝ ռուսների գլխին ծանր ամպեր են կուտակվում: Բայց միաժամանակ մեր մոտ, Հայաստանում, պաշտոնապես (արդարադատության նախարարության կայքի միջոցով) առաջարկում են երկրում մութ պի**ց սարքեն: Սրա մասին պետք ա պատմել: Դե, գնացինք.
> Конституционная реформа в Армении скорее похожа на закон о легализации марихуаны. Правда, с разницей в том, что марихуана — вещь полезная, а эта реформа — вредная. Но оба вставляют что надо.
> Армянский сегмент Facebook буквально впал в какой-то мазохистический экстаз. Над этой концепцией издеваются буквально все, включая 14-15-летних восьмиклассниц с бантиками на аватарках. И дело не только в бредовых формулировках этого недоношенного недо-документа («парламент состоит как минимум из 101 депутата», «власти обязаны соблюдать 86-ю статью Конституции» и т.д.), а в совершенно неприкрытом, циничном целеполагании его авторов: вводится вечный культ правящей Республиканской партии Армении.
> По существу: новая Конституция предполагает переход от полупрезидентской формы правления к парламентской. Президент остается в роли символичной фигуры, которая избирается раз в 7 лет на один срок и вручает медали тем, на кого ему укажут. Президента выбирают выборщики из числа депутатов и представителей органов местного самоуправления. Но вообще-то это уже не важно, потому что президент будет чем-то вроде британской королевы, но в галстуке; что он есть, что его нет.
> Совсем другое дело — правительство. С премьер-министром во главе ему отводятся функции главного управляющего страной. Премьера выдвигают партии и блоки, участвующие в парламентских выборах, и по их итогам выдвиженец победителя возглавляет правительство. Но система формирования парламента — это много, очень много ада.
> Во-первых, выборы общенациональны, но проводятся по пропорциональной системе. Это значит, что гражданин не в состоянии выбрать конкретного депутата, он голосует за партийный список. После выборов партии через самоотводы депутатов тасуют колоду, проталкивая в парламент тех, кого хотят. Избиратель и его голос остаются за бортом.
> Во-вторых, если по итогам выборов ни одна из партий не получает большинства в парламенте, тогда назначается второй тур, куда попадают только две партии с наибольшим количеством голосов. На практике это значит, что правящая партия при малейшем использовании административного ресурса, в том числе для искусственного занижения своего собственного результата, может через второй тур стабильно обеспечивать себе пресловутое большинство и назначать премьеров. Получается диктатура под флагом парламентаризма. А если предположить, что второй силой в парламенте будет нечто вроде «Процветающей Армении», которая даже оппозицией себя называть боится, тогда и вовсе получим открытую однопартийную диктатуру без оппозиции. Чем не Северная Корея?
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ *ՖԲ*
Հեղինակ՝ Emil Babayan

----------

Արէա (16.07.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Մի ճշտում թեմայի վերնագրի. ոչ թե «սահմանադրական բարեփոխումներ»-ի նախագծի հետ գործ ունենք, այլ «բեզպրեդելության» նախագծի հետ:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Մի ճշտում թեմայի վերնագրի. ոչ թե «սահմանադրական բարեփոխումներ»-ի նախագծի հետ գործ ունենք, այլ «բեզպրեդելության» նախագծի հետ:


Իրականում, ոնց հասկանում եմ, դու էլ էս ահագին մեղմ արտահայտվում։
Բայց ամենա(մեղմասած)վատն էն ա, որ էս ընտրազանգվածի պայմաններում դա հանգիստ անցնող ա։

----------

Chuk (16.07.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Իրականում, ոնց հասկանում եմ, դու էլ էս ահագին մեղմ արտահայտվում։
> Բայց ամենա(մեղմասած)վատն էն ա, որ էս ընտրազանգվածի պայմաններում դա հանգիստ անցնող ա։


Հա մեղմ եմ: Ես ուղղակի ուզում եմ, որ տերմինը փոխվի: Որտև «սահմանադրական բարեփոխում» տերմինը կատաղեցնող ա:

----------

Աթեիստ (16.07.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Սա Անի Գևորգյանի լուսանկարն է: Արել է անցյալ տարի, Արզնիում, ոստիկանության վարժանքների ժամանակ: Ֆոնում բաններով պատկերված է Սահմանադրական դատարանի շենքը, որը ոստիկանները պաշտպանում են ժողովրդից: Տիպիկ ա:

----------

insider (17.07.2015), Աթեիստ (17.07.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ես, եթե Հայաստանում եղա, հաստատ կողմ եմ քվեարկելու .... հետաքրքիր ա ինչ դուրս կգա սրանից:

----------


## Chuk

> Ես, եթե Հայաստանում եղա, հաստատ կողմ եմ քվեարկելու .... հետաքրքիր ա ինչ դուրս կգա սրանից:


Փաստորեն չգիտե՞ս, թե ի՞նչ դուրս կգա: Ախր ժամանակին ամեն ինչ գիտեիր  :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Փաստորեն չգիտե՞ս, թե ի՞նչ դուրս կգա: Ախր ժամանակին ամեն ինչ գիտեիր


Հիմա էլ գիտեմ, բայց մեկ ա հետաքրքիր ա ... հաստատ ավելի հետաքրքիր ա, քան ԲՀԿ-ի հետ հեղափոխություն անելը: 

Ասենք դու դեմ ես, ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում: Էս անգամ ու՞մ ոտներն ընկնենք, որ մեր հետ համագործակցի, հետո ուղարկի գրողի ծոցը: 

Իսկ իմ հետաքրքրությունը կոնկրետ հիմքեր ունի: Օրինակ Հոդված 89/1 "Ազգային ժողովը կազմված է *առնվազն* 101 պատգամավորից" ... այսինքն տեսականորեն կարանք 200.000 պատգամավոր ունենանք: Կարաս թեկնածությունդ դնես, հաստատ կանցնես, քանի որ ՀԱԿ-ը իրա սաղ սաստավով կարա անցնի, ու մեկա էլի փոքրամասնություն կլինի:  

ԱԺ ընտրությունների կարգը, Հոդված 89/4-5, սպանիչ ա ..... Եթե առաջին փուլով մեծամասնություն չի ձևավոևվում, ընտրում ես երկու մեծերին երկրորդ փուլի համար, մնացած կուսակցություններին ասում ես, սիկտիր եղաք ստուց ... ջան, պաշտոնապես կունենանք ՀՀԿ-ԲՀԿ պառլամենտ, էն ինչին ընդդիմությունը ձգտում էր, բայց ցավալիորեն տապալվեց:

Ինչ ասես արժի Հոդված 73/1-ը: Գրողը շտապ հոգեբույժի կարիք ունի: 

Հոդված 110/3-ը, հաջորդ տարվա Պետական բյուջեն պետք ա ընդունվի ամենա ուշը դեկտեմբերի 1-ին, եթե չի ընդիվում մինչև էտ, հաջորդ տարվա բյուջեն կատարվում ա նախորդ տարվա համամասնություններով: Իսկ եթե ասենք դեկտեմբերի 14-ին ընդունվի հաջորդ տարվա բյուջեն, ի՞նչ ա, մեկա հունվարի 1-ից նախորդ տաևվա համամասնություններո՞վ են էլի կատարելու բյուջեն: Տավարներ .... 

Կարճ ասած, ես կողմ եմ քվերակելու: Մեկա մեր բառդակի հետ ինչ էլ անես, ավելի բառդակ չես կարա սարքես: Փոխարենը ահագին զվարճանալու առիթներ կունենանք՝ տարատեսակ կանֆուզների տեսքով: Հաստատ ավելի ուրախ կլինի, քան դոդի ընդդիմություն լինելն ու աղբամանները մետրով առաջ տանելը, խոսքի ... 

Կեցցե՛ պառլամենտարիզմը, տղեքը լավ գործ են արել: Նենց հպանցիկ նայելով, ամեն երկրորդ էջի վրա գոնե մի էշություն կա: Մեզ շատ սազական սահմանադրություն ա:

----------

Chuk (17.07.2015), Աթեիստ (17.07.2015), Ռուֆուս (17.07.2015), Վիշապ (17.07.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Հիմա էլ գիտեմ, բայց մեկ ա հետաքրքիր ա ... հաստատ ավելի հետաքրքիր ա, քան ԲՀԿ-ի հետ հեղափոխություն անելը: 
> 
> Ասենք դու դեմ ես, ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում: Էս անգամ ու՞մ ոտներն ընկնենք, որ մեր հետ համագործակցի, հետո ուղարկի գրողի ծոցը: 
> 
> Իսկ իմ հետաքրքրությունը կոնկրետ հիմքեր ունի: Օրինակ Հոդված 89/1 "Ազգային ժողովը կազմված է *առնվազն* 101 պատգամավորից" ... այսինքն տեսականորեն կարանք 200.000 պատգամավոր ունենանք: Կարաս թեկնածությունդ դնես, հաստատ կանցնես, քանի որ ՀԱԿ-ը իրա սաղ սաստավով կարա անցնի, ու մեկա էլի փոքրամասնություն կլինի:  
> 
> ԱԺ ընտրությունների կարգը, Հոդված 89/4-5, սպանիչ ա ..... Եթե առաջին փուլով մեծամասնություն չի ձևավոևվում, ընտրում ես երկու մեծերին երկրորդ փուլի համար, մնացած կուսակցություններին ասում ես, սիկտիր եղաք ստուց ... ջան, պաշտոնապես կունենանք ՀՀԿ-ԲՀԿ պառլամենտ, էն ինչին ընդդիմությունը ձգտում էր, բայց ցավալիորեն տապալվեց:
> 
> Ինչ ասես արժի, Հոդված 73/1-ը: Գրողը շտապ հոգեբույժի կարիք ունի: 
> ...


Էխ, Տրիբուն ձյա, ինչքան ուզում ա սարազմով ու զվարճանալով նայես, իմ համար շատ տխուր ա, որ ընդդիմությունից հիասթափության պատճառով պետք ա կողմ քվեարկես ԲՏ-ների ուզածին: Իհարկե, քո ընտրությունն ա:

----------

Մուշու (17.07.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էխ, Տրիբուն ձյա, ինչքան ուզում ա սարազմով ու զվարճանալով նայես, իմ համար շատ տխուր ա, որ ընդդիմությունից հիասթափության պատճառով պետք ա կողմ քվեարկես ԲՏ-ների ուզածին: Իհարկե, քո ընտրությունն ա:


Ո՞վ ասեց ես հիասթափված եմ ընդդիմությունից: Ապեր, ես հիացած եմ մեր ընդդիմությունով, իրա բոլոր անդամներով, ստեղծագործ մտքով, արարիչ ոգով, մարդկային բարձր հատկանիշներով, հայրենիքը փրկելու անհագ ցանկությունով ... 

Իսկ ԲՏ-ների ուզածն արդեն սենց թե նենց տեղի ա ունենում .... խոսքի իմ համար ի՞նչ տարբերություն Մուկը կդառնա նախագահ գործող սահմանադրությամբ, թե՞ Խաչատրյանը Գագոն վարչապետ նոր սահմանադրությամբ: Չուկիտո, ավելի ոռի քան մենք ունենք հիմա, մեկա չի կարա լինի: Արի գոնե զվարճանանք:

Էս նախագիծը, գոնե էս տեսքով, գրվել ա կամ տգետների կողմից, կամ պոխույսիտների ... ԲՏ-ներ չկան ...  :LOL:  Տակ չտո, ես նորամուծությունների կողմնակից եմ՝ ցանկացած տեսքով:

----------

Բիձա (28.12.2015), Ռուֆուս (17.07.2015), Վիշապ (17.07.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Ո՞վ ասեց ես հիասթափված եմ ընդդիմությունից: Ապեր, ես հիացած եմ մեր ընդդիմությունով, իրա բոլոր անդամներով, ստեղծագործ մտքով, արարիչ ոգով, մարդկային բարձր հատկանիշներով, հայրենիքը փրկելու անհագ ցանկությունով ... 
> 
> Իսկ ԲՏ-ների ուզածն արդեն սենց թե նենց տեղի ա ունենում .... խոսքի իմ համար ի՞նչ տարբերություն Մուկը կդառնա նախագահ գործող սահմանադրությամբ, թե՞ Խաչատրյանը Գագոն վարչապետ նոր սահմանադրությամբ: Չուկիտո, ավելի ոռի քան մենք ունենք հիմա, մեկա չի կարա լինի: Արի գոնե զվարճանանք:
> 
> Էս նախագիծը, գոնե էս տեսքով, գրվել ա կամ տգետների կողմից, կամ պոխույսիտների ... ԲՏ-ներ չկան ...  Տակ չտո, ես նորամուծությունների կողմնակից եմ՝ ցանկացած տեսքով:


Մի քանի օր առաջ Հայաստանում փայլուն շարժում սկսվեց: Պարտվեց, գոնե էս փուլում, թեև ընթացքում հետաքրքիր շատ դրվագներ եղա: Ու չնայած դրան շարժումը փայլուն էր, որտև ահռելի քանակով ջահելներ ոտքի կանգնեցին ու մնացին իրանց դիրքում: Պարտությունն իրանց չէր, այլ ընդհանուր ստրատեգիական էր:

Դու կարաս առխային սարկազմով նայես ու քմծիծաղես բոլոր գործընթացների վրա, որոշես թուլանալ ու հաճույք ստանալ: Ես առաջիկա հանրաքվեն դիտարկում եմ որպես քաղաքական քայլ, որի ժամանակ էլի էդ ջահելները, ու իրանց հետ էլ լիքը ահելներ ոտքի կկանգնեն, ու կփորձեն խանգարել ԲՏ-ների ուզածին: 

ԲՏ-ներն ամեն դեպքում իրանց ուզածին կհասնե՞ն: Հավանական ա: Բայց խանգարել չփորձելը ու թեկուզ փոքր շանսից օգտվել չփորձելը, իմ համար եմ ասում, ես կհամարեմ իմ կողմից շանտղություն:

----------

Հայկօ (20.07.2015), Ձայնալար (17.07.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Բայց դե պիտի խոստովանեմ, որ «ընտրիչ» տերմինը քրեատիվ ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Էս էլ Օմնիա Վանիտասի կողմից.




> ...Հայաստանի Հանրապետության նախագահ կարող է ընտրվել քառասուն տարին լրացած և ընտրական իրավունք ունեցող, երկկողմանի ծնողազուրկ, իր հանգուցյալ ծնողների մինուճար զավակ հանդիսացող յուրաքանչյուր ամուլ անձ։
> Հայաստանի Հանրապետության նախագահը ընտրվում է յոթ տարի ժամկետով, ընտրիչների կողմից։
> Ընտրիչներն ընտրվում են տաս տարի ժամկետով՝ կտրիչների կողմից։
> Կտրիչներն ընտրվում են ցմահ՝ կեղեքիչների կողմից։
> Կեղեքիչներին նշանակում է Հայաստանի Հանրապետության վարչապետը։
> Հայաստանի Հանրապետության վարչապետին նշանակում են մինյոնները՝ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Ազգային Ժողովի նախագահի առաջադրմամբ կամ առանց դրա, եթե Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Ազգային Ժողովի նախագահը գտնվում է արձակուրդում։
> Հայաստանի Հանրապետության վարչապետը նշանակվում է ցմահ։ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության վարչապետի մահը գտնվում է ասեղի մեջ, որը գտնվում է ձվի մեջ, որը գտնվում է հազարան բլբուլի փորում։
> Հայաստանի Հանրապետության հազարան բլբուլին նշանակում է Հայաստանի Հանրապետության նախագահը։ Հազարան բլբուլը մշտական բնակության իրավունքով ապրում է հայաստանի Հանրապետության նախագահի առանձնատան այգում։
> Էսքան բան։ Թե չէ խառնվել եք իրար...

----------

Chuk (19.07.2015), Mr. Annoying (18.07.2015), Հայկօ (20.07.2015), Մուշու (18.07.2015), Վիշապ (17.07.2015), Տրիբուն (17.07.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ



----------

Վիշապ (20.07.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Էշ-էշ նստել կարդում եմ, էս սահմանադրության մեջ բարոյականության բառն ավելի շատ ա հանդիպում, քան իրավունք բառը  :Jpit:  
Մի քանի ցիտատ (ներկայացնելու եմ կրճատումներով, դեռ լրիվ չեմ կարդացել).

Հոդված 24. Ֆիզիկական և հոգեկան անձեռնմխելիության իրավունքը
1. Յուրաքանչյուր ոք ունի ֆիզիկական և հոգեկան անձեռնմխելիության իրավունքը: Այս իրավունքը կարող է սահմանափակվել միայն օրենքով՝ ... *բարոյականության*, ... պաշտպանության նպատակով:

Հոդված 30. Մասնավոր և ընտանեկան կյանքի, պատվի ու բարի համբավի անձեռնմխելիությունը:
2. Մասնավոր և ընտանեկան կյանքի անձեռնմխելիության կարող է սահմանափակվել միայն օրենքով՝ ... *բարոյականության*, ... պաշտպանության նպատակով:

Հոդված 39. Ազատ տեղաշարժվելու իրավունքը: Երկրիր դուրս գալու և երկիր վերադառնալու իրավունքը
4. Ազատ տեղաշարժվելու և երկրից դուրս գալու իրավունքները կարող են սահմանափակվել միայն օրենքով՝ ... *բարոյականության*, ... պաշտպանության նպատակով:

Հոդված 40. Մտքի, խղճի և կրոնի ազատությունը
2. Այս իրավունքի ազատությունը կարող է սահմանափակվել միայն օրենքով՝ ... *բարոյականության*, ... պաշտպանության նպատակով:

Հոդված 41. Կարծիքի ազատությունը և տեղեկատվության ազատությունը
3. Սույն հոդվածով սահմանված իրավունքները կարող են սահմանափակվել միայն օրենքով՝ ... *բարոյականության*, ... պաշտպանության նպատակով:

Հոդված 43. Հավաքների ազատությունը
3. Այս իրավունքը կարող է սահմանափակվել միայն օրենքով՝ ... *բարոյականության*, ... պաշտպանության նպատակով:

----------

Mr. Annoying (20.07.2015), Հայկօ (20.07.2015), Վիշապ (20.07.2015), Տրիբուն (21.07.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էշ-էշ նստել կարդում եմ, էս սահմանադրության մեջ բարոյականության բառն ավելի շատ ա հանդիպում, քան իրավունք բառը  
> Մի քանի ցիտատ (ներկայացնելու եմ կրճատումներով, դեռ լրիվ չեմ կարդացել).
> 
> Հոդված 24. Ֆիզիկական և հոգեկան անձեռնմխելիության իրավունքը
> 1. Յուրաքանչյուր ոք ունի ֆիզիկական և հոգեկան անձեռնմխելիության իրավունքը: Այս իրավունքը կարող է սահմանափակվել միայն օրենքով՝ ... *բարոյականության*, ... պաշտպանության նպատակով:
> 
> Հոդված 30. Մասնավոր և ընտանեկան կյանքի, պատվի ու բարի համբավի անձեռնմխելիությունը:
> 2. Մասնավոր և ընտանեկան կյանքի անձեռնմխելիության կարող է սահմանափակվել միայն օրենքով՝ ... *բարոյականության*, ... պաշտպանության նպատակով:
> 
> ...


Իսկ ներկա սահմանադրության մեջ չկա՞ բարոյականություն բառը  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ ներկա սահմանադրության մեջ չկա՞ բարոյականություն բառը


Հիմիկվանն ավելի անբարոյական ա, բարոյականությունն ընդամենը երկու հոդվածի ա վերաբերում։ Իսկ հիմիկվանինը դեռ լրիվ չեմ հանել, ավելի շատ են

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժող, մեկ էլ ես իմ փորացավին եմ: Տեղյա՞կ եք՝ դրսից հանրաքվեին մասնակցելու հնարավորություն լինելու ա, թե՞ չէ: Եթե չլնի, էս անգամ իմ ոտով հասնելու եմ Հայաստան, ոչ քվեարկեմ:

----------

Chuk (20.07.2015), Մուշու (20.07.2015)

----------


## Վիշապ

Իմ տպավորություններով նախկին շիլափլավին այս «նախագծով» լրացուցիչ վերացականություն են ավելացնում, 
որպեսզի որոշ կեղտեր իրենց «բարոյականության» սանդղակով կարողանան հղում անել սահմանադրությանը։
Մի խոսքով վերադարձ դեպի ստալինիզմ։ 
Մենք մեր սահմանադրությամբ, մեր իշխանություներով, ու առհասարակ մեր էսօրվա խելքով կատարյալ աղետ ու փորձանք ենք մեր գլխին  :Sad: 

Սահմանադրությունը պիտի ոչ մի վերացական ու երկիմաստության հնարավորություն ընձեռող բառ չպարունակի, պիտի հստակ լինի։ Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում խիղճ, ի՞նչ ա նշանակում բարոյականություն, ի՞նչ ա նշանակում պետական անվտանգություն… Ո՞նց կարող է սահմանադրությունը լինել ամենավերին օրենքը, եթե էդ նույն սահմանադրության մեջ շատ հոդվածներ հղվում են ինչ–որ անորոշ օրենքի («օրենքով սահմանված կարգով», «արգելվել օրենքով», «նախատեսվել օրենքով», բլա բլա բլա), այսինքն ինչ–որ մի օրենք կարող է գերակայություն ունենալ սահմանադրության կետերի նկատմամբ։ Էդ դեպքում Էլ ձեր ինչի՞ն է պետք սահմանադրությունը, բավարարվեք օրենքով, ապուշնե՛ր…

----------

Chuk (21.07.2015), Mr. Annoying (20.07.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Կարող ա չհամաձայնվեք, բայց կարծում եմ որ *էս* ու *էս* նյութերը հենց էս թեմայի նյութ են:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Կարող ա չհամաձայնվեք, բայց կարծում եմ որ *էս* ու *էս* նյութերը հենց էս թեմայի նյութ են:


Ես դեռ կապը չեմ տեսնում, բայց




> Hovsep Khurshudyan
> ՖԲ բոլոր ընկերներիս, ովքեր սպասում են իմ կարծիքին այսօր "Ժառանգություն" կուսակցության երիտ թեւի, այդ թվում վարչության անդամի հանդեպ մի "անկախ" ՀԿ-ում սարքած միջադեպի վերաբերյալ, խնդրում եմ գոնե մեկ օր էլ սպասել: Այս ընթացքում այնքան հետաքրքիր լյուստրացիաներ են տեղի ունենում այդ միջադեպի առիթով, որ պարզապես չեմ դիմանում գայթակղությանը մեկ-երկու օր էլ սպասել, թողնելով որ հնարավորինս շատերը արտահայտվեն, իսկ ես առայժմ ընդամենը կլսեմ, կկարդամ կարծիքներ, հատկապես հայտնի բլոգերներից, "անկախ" բլոգերից եւ վեբ-կայքերից: Իսկ ընդամենը մեկ, առավելագույնը երկու օրից խոստանում եմ հանդես գալ ընդարձակ վերլուծականով: Այս "շարքային" թվացող իրադարձությունը շատ, շատ ստորջրյա հոսանքներ է պարունակում:


https://www.facebook.com/hovsep.khur...53128878927199

Էս հարցում ես ժառանգության կողմն եմ ։)

----------

Askalaf (15.08.2015), Chuk (15.08.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Ես դեռ կապը չեմ տեսնում, բայց


Արտ, ենթադրվում ա, որ աշնանը ինչ-որ պրոցեսներ են սկսվելու սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների դեմ։ Հնարավո՞ր կլինի հզոր շարժում ստեղծել, թե՞ չի լինի, դեռ շատ վաղ ա ասել։ Անձամբ ես էս անգամ էդքան էլ չեմ հավատում։ Բայց եթե մի թիքա էլ կա դրա հավանականությունը, ապա էս իշխանությունը իրան հասանելի բոլոր միջոցներով փորձելու ա կանխել։ Ժառանգությունն էն կուսակցություններից ա, որ արդեն իսկ պարզ ա, որ կլինի սահմանադրական գործընթացը տապալել փորձելու պրոցեսի մեջ։ Հասարակության ինչ-որ շրջանակում իրանց մասին վատ կարծիք ձևավորելը ձեռ ա տալիս բացառապես իշխանությանը։ Դրա համար էլ էս սադրանքն եղել ա։ Ու կարծում եմ, որ վարկաբեկիչ բաներ առաջիկայում շատ ենք տեսնելու, ու ոչ միայն Ժառանգության դեմ։

Ուղղակի խնդալու ա, որ էսքան ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ սադրանք ա արվել։ Բայց դե չեմ զարմանա, որ ժառանգության տղերքին նույնիսկ ձերբակալեն։

----------

Askalaf (15.08.2015), Աթեիստ (15.08.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Էս Սամսոնյան Նարեկի խոսքը



Էս էլ Ժառանգության Հովսեփ Ղազարյանի



Կարծում եմ, որ էն դեպքերից ա, որ անզեն աչքով էլ ա երևում, թե ով ինչ պտուղ ա ու իրականում ինչ ա եղել:

----------

Աթեիստ (15.08.2015), Արէա (15.08.2015)

----------


## Chuk

«Չեք անցկացնի» քաղաքական նախաձեռնության մասին դեռ հաստատ շատ կլսենք, իսկ դեռ Դավիթի էս հարցազրույցը դնեմ.




> ԳԱԼԱ-ի զրուցակիցն է «Չեք անցկացնի» քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնության անդամ Դավիթ Հովհաննիսյանը:
> 
> *-Դավիթ, երեկ «Չեք անցկացնի» նախաձեռնության անդամները հանդիպել են «Ժառանգություն» կուսակցության եւ Հիմնադիր խորհրդարանի անդամների հետ: Ովքե՞ր են մասնակցել հանդիպմանը, եւ ի՞նչ հարցեր եք քննարկել:
> *
> -Կոնգրեսի եւ Հիմնադիր խորհրդարանից հետո հանդիպել ենք «Ժառանգություն» կուսակցության ներկայացուցիչների հետ: Հանդիպումների քննարկման թեման Սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների դեմ միասնական պայքարի շուրջ համախմբվածության քննարկումներն են: Հանդիպմանը «Ժառանգություն» կուսակցությունից Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանը եւ Զարուհի Փոստանջյանն են մասնակցել, քննարկվել են հնարավոր համագործակցության հարցեր:
> 
> *-Ի՞նչ դիրքորոշում են որդեգրել այդ կուսակցությունները:
> *
> -Ինչպես Հիմնադիր խորհրդարանը եւ Կոնգրեսը, այնպես էլ «Ժառանգությունն» ամբողջությամբ դեմ են արտահայտվում Սերժ Սարգսյանի ծրագրին՝ սահմանադրությունը փոփոխելուն, եւ պատրաստակամություն են հայտնել պայքարելու եւ թույլ չտալու այդ փոփոխություններն իրականացնել: Այս պահին դժվար է ասել միասնական  ճակատի ձեւավորման մասին, ինչքան տեղյակ եմ, նման հանդիպումներ նաեւ  կուսակցությունների մեջ է տեղի ունենում, բայց մենք մեր խնդիրն ենք համարում ամբողջ դաշտի՝ քաղաքական եւ հանրային սեկտորի համախմբումը: Մենք հանդիպել ենք նաեւ քաղաքացիական սեկտորի ներկայացուցիչների հետ եւ բոլորի հետ քննարկել ենք միասնական կերպով պայքարելու եղանակները, եւ հնարավոր է շուտով՝ սեպտեմբերին, լինի միասնական համաժողով, այս պահին մենք զբաղված ենք դրա նախապատրաստական աշխատանքներով: Ում հետ մենք հանդիպել ենք, բոլորը դեմ են եւ պատրաստակամություն են հայտնել ամբողջ ուժերով պայքարել:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ http://galatv.am/hy/news/120158/

----------

Աթեիստ (17.08.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Մի հատ էլ «Չե՛ք անցկացնի»-ական հարցազրույց, այս անգամ Արմեն Գրիգորյանից.




> Zham.am-ի հետ զրույցում «Չե՛ք անցկացնի» քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնության անդամ, քաղաքագետ  Արմեն Գրիգորյանն անդրադարձավ սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների դեմ պայքարին, հասարակական մոբիլիզացիային,  առկա գործընթացներին և  շարժման հետագա գործողություններին:
> 
> 
> *-«Չե՛ք անցկացնի» քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնության անդամները, ինչպես նաև Դուք, սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների դեմ պայքարում հաջողության հասնելու խնդրում բարձրացրել եք ռեսուրսների հարցը: Ի՞նչ ռեսուրսների մասին է խոսքը:
> *
> -Ցանկացած քաղաքական պայքարի համար անհրաժեշտ են ռեսուրսներ: Ռեսուրսներ ասելով ի նկատի ունեմ մարդկային, գաղափարական, ինչպես նաև ֆինանսատնտեսական: Մինչև այս պահը մենք կարողացել ենք լուծել ռեսուրսների հետ կապված հարցերը, սակայն հետագա գործողությունների հետ կապված հավելյալ ռեսուրսների խնդիր կա: Այսօր դաշտում առկա են ռեսուրսներ` քաղաքացիական հասարակությունը, անհատները, ինչպես նաև քաղաքական ուժերը ունեն որոշակի ռեսուրսներ, և եթե հնարավոր եղավ միավորել դաշտում առկա ռեսուրսները, ապա կստեղծվի սիներգիա, և հնարավոր կլինի տապալել սահմանադրական փոփոխությունները: 
> 
> *-Նշվել է, որ միայն ռեսուրսների հաշվարկից հետո «Չե՛ք անցկացնին» կանցնի գործնական քայլերի, այդ թվում հրապարակային գործողությունների: Եթե հիշելու լինենք նախկինում ձևավորված քաղաքացիական շարժումները, դժվար հիշենք մի դեպք, երբ նախաձեռնության անդամները ռեսուրսների խնդիր բարձրացրած լինեին, առավել ևս հրապարակային ցույցեր ու երթեր կազմակերպելու հարցում: Ինչպե՞ս սա կմեկնաբանեք, ո՞րն է տարբերությունը «Չե՛ք անցկացնիի» և մյուս բոլոր շարժումների միջև:
> *
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ http://zham.am/am/news/52510.html

----------

Աթեիստ (17.08.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Մի հատ էլ Արշակ Մուսախանյանին տեսնենք էս թեմայում, էլի «Չե՛ք անցկացնիից».




> «Չեք անցկացնի» նախաձեռնությունը, որը դեմ է  Սահմանադրական փոփոխություններին, հանդիպումներ է  սկսել քաղաքական ուժերի եւ կուսակցությունների հետ: Մինչեւ սեպտեմբեր քննարկումներն ու հանդիպումները կավարտվեն, եւ նախաձեռնությունն արդեն իսկ կանցնի ակտիվ գործողությունների:
> 
> ԳԱԼԱ-ի հետ զրույցում նախաձեռնության անդամ Արշակ Մուսախանյանն ասաց, որ  նախաձեռնությունը չի բացառում հետագա  համագործակցությունը նաեւ այլ շարժումների հետ, մասնավորապես «Ոտքի՛, Հայաստան» շարժման հետ:
> 
> «Ոտքի՛, Հայաստան»-ը հենց հոսանքի թեմայից Ս. Սարգսյանի հրաժարականի պահանջին է անցնում, այ դա գովելի է»,- ասաց Ա. Մուսախանյանը:
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ «Ոտքի՛, Հայաստան» շարժումն այսօր հայտարարություն է  տարածել, որ օգոստոսի 11-ին հանրահավաքի ժամանակ եթե բավարար թվով քաղաքացիներ հավաքվեն, իրենք կփակեն հանրապետության հրապարակը, կդիմեն ընդդիմադիր կուսակցություններին ձեւավորելու ժողովրդի վստահության կառավարություն, եւ տուն չեն գնա, մինչեւ հրաժարական չտան Ս. Սարգսյանն ու իշխանության մյուս ներկայացուցիչները:
> 
> «Չեք անցկացնի» շարժման անդամը ողջունում է  «Ոտքի՛, Հայաստան»-ի այս նախաձեռնությունը եւ հայտարարում, որ հետագայում համագործակցությունն այս շարժման հետ հաստատ կստացվի:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ http://galatv.am/hy/news/119641/



Հավելեմ, որ էս նախաձեռնության, այսպես անվանեմ, «ներկայացուցչական մարմինն» ինձ շատ դուր է գալիս:

----------


## Chuk

Մի հատ էլ.




> Մեր զրուցակիցն է «Չեք անցկացնի» նախաձեռնության համակարգող խորհրդի անդամ Դավիթ Հովհաննիսյանը
> 
> *Վենետիկի  հանձնաժողովի անդամները հայտարարեցին, որ քննարկումների ժամանակ նշել են կետեր և ստացել պատասխաններ, որ այդ նկատառումները հաշվի կառնվեն: Այսինքն՝ նրանք ենթադրում են, որ կլինեն էական փոփոխություններ: Ձեր կարծիքով այս հանդիպումը դեկլարատիվ բնու՞յթ էր կրում, թե՞ իսկապես կար ցանկություն քննարկելու:
> *
> 
> Չէի ասի, որ այդ հանդիպումը դեկլարատիվ բնույթ է կրում, մյուս կողմից, պետք չէ գերագնահատել Վենետիկի հանձնաժողովի դերը, մենք ենք որոշելու, թե ինչ սահմանադրություն ենք ունենալու: Վենետիկի հանձնաժողովը կարող է միայն խորհուրդներ տալ, որոնք մենք կարող ենք ի գիտություն ընդունել, բայց այն, թե ինչ սահմանադրություն մենք կունենաք, այդ հարցերը մենք ենք որոշելու: Ինչ վերաբերում է իրենց առաջարկներին, նրանք հիմնականում շեշտը դնում են կայուն մեծամասնություն ստանալու նպատակով երկփուլ ընտրությունների դրույթի փոփոխության վրա: Նրանք առաջարկում են այդ դրույթը հանել սահմանադրության նախագծից, բայց ընդունելի են համարում, որ այն կարող է ներառվել ընտրական օրենսգրքում: Ըստ էության՝ իշխանությունը կարող է տեղի տալ, ընդունել այդ պահանջը, բայց այդ դրույթը թողնել օրենքի մեջ ու օրենքով կիրառել երկփուլ ընտրությունները:
> 
> 
> *Դուք նշել եք, որ սեպտեմբերից անցնում եք ավելի ակտիվ գործունեության, բայց տեսնում ենք, որ քաղաքական ուժերն այնքան էլ միասնական չեն ընդհանուր ճակատով հանդես գալու հարցում: Այս պահին միայն երկու կուսակցություն է հստակ հայտարարել, որ կողմ է «Ոչ»-ի ճակատ ձևավորելուն: Դուք ի՞նչ ակնկալիքներ ունեք այս առումով:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ http://www.lragir.am/index/arm/0/interview/view/119425

----------


## Chuk

Արմենի էս հարցազրույցն էլ ա լավը (հա, իրանց նյութերը դնելով զահլեքդ տանելու եմ, բայց դե իմ կարծիքով պետք ա իրանց լավ ծանոթանալ):




> *Քաղաքագետ. Վենետիկի հանձնաժողովի գործունեության մեջ բազմաթիվ կոռուպցիոն ռիսկեր կան*
> 
> Նախօրեին Սերժ Սարգսյանին կից սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների հանձնաժողովը Վենետիկի հանձնաժողովի ներկայացուցիչների մասնակցությամբ քննարկում էր կազմակերպել, որին հրավիրվել էին քաղաքական կուսակցությունների ու  հասարակական կազմակերպությունների ներկայացուցիչներ: Այնուհանդերձ, քննարկման հրավեր չէր ուղարկվել մի շարք կազմակերպությունների, որոնք ակտիվ պայքար են մղում սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների դեմ: Մասնավորապես, վերջին շրջանում ակտիվ գործունեություն ծավալող «Չե՛ք անցկացնի» շարժման ներկայացուցիչները քննարկմանը եկել էին առանց հրավերի՝ սեփական նախաձեռնությամբ: iLur.am-ը զրուցեց Շարժման անդամ, քաղաքագետ Արմեն Գրիգորյանի հետ:
> 
> *Պարոն Գրիգորյան, Վենետիկի հանձնաժողովի անդամները, խոսելով Սերժ Սարգսյանի նախաձեռնած «սահմանադրափոխության» գործընթացում իրենց դերակատարության մասին, անընդհատ շեշտում են, որ իրենք խորհրդատվական մարմին են եւ վերջնական ընտրությունը հայաստացիներինն է: Բայց այնպես է ստացվում, որ նրանց դիրքորոշումը օգտագործվում է հենց «այո»-ի քարոզի համատեքստում: Ո՞րն է, ըստ Ձեզ, Վենետիկի հանձնաժողովի իրական դերակատարությունն այս հարցում:
> *
> Վենետիկի հանձնաժողովը մի շատ լուրջ խնդիր ունի՝ այն ժողովրդավարական մարմին չէ: Այսինքն, ժողովրդավարական տարբերակով չի ձեւավորվել: Բայց ինքը ժողովրդավարական գործընթացի վերաբերյալ գնահատական է տալիս: Շատ դեպքեր են հայտնի, թե ինչպիսի կոռուպցիոն գոծընթացներ են տեղի ունենում միջազգային կառույցներում, հիմա՝ նույն խնդիրը կա նաեւ Վենետիկի հանձնաժողովում: Դա միջազգային կառույց է, որին ՀՀ քաղաքացու դիրքորոշումն ու խնդիրները մեծ հաշվով չեն մտահոգում: Նրանք ասում են՝ մենք տեքստն ենք նայում, կոնտեքետը չենք նայում: Բայց չէ՞ որ չես կարող որեւէ սահմանադրական փաստաթուղթ նայել՝ առանց դրա կոնտեքստին ուշադրություն դարձնելու: Եթե Հյուսիսային Կորեայի Սահմանադրությունը բերենք Հայաստան, չենք կարող հաշվի չառնել, որ այդ Սահմանադրության պայմաններում տոտալիտար համակարգ է գործում: Այդ փաստաթղթին գնահատական տալիս դու չես կարող ասել՝ ահա, սա ժողովրդավարական փաստաթուղթ է: Դա հիմարություն կլինի:
> 
> Նաեւ խնդիրն այն է, որ իրենք շատ հաճախ համագործակցում են իշխանության հետ, քան հասարակության այլ շերտերի: Հատկանշական է, որ այս քննարկմանը բազմաթիվ կազմակերպություններ, այդ թվում՝ մենք, հրավիրված չեն եղել: Նրանց համար կարեւոր է հանդիպել  իշխանության ներկայացուցիչների հետ, հնարավոր է նաեւ՝ բազմաթիվ գործարքներ լինեն նրանց միջեւ, բազմաթիվ կոռուպցիոն ռիսկեր կան: Օրինակ, ամբողջովին նրանց օրակարգը հրապարակված չէ՝ հետաքրքիր կլիներ  իմանալ, թե հանձնաժողովի ներկայացուցիչները  որտեղ են այս օրերին մնալու, որտեղ են ճաշելու եւ այլն:
> ...

----------


## Chuk

Սահմանադրական փոփոխության շուրջ քաղաքական դաշտի վերջնական բաշխում է տեղի ունենում:
Առայժմ նրանք, ովքեր իրենց քայլով հաստատել են իրենց տեղը

*Դաշտ 1.
*1. Կոնգրեսը մերժել է Սերժ Սարգսյանի՝ հանդիպելու առաջարկը
2. Ժառանգությունը հրաժարվել է Սերժ Սարգսյանի հետ հանդիպել

*Դաշտ 2. 
*1. «Բարգավաճ Հայաստան» կուսակցությունը հանդիպել է Սերժ Սարգսյանին
2. Հայ Հեղափոխական Դաշնակցություն կուսակցությունը հանդիպել է Սերժ Սարգսյանին
3. «Օրինաց Երկիր» կուսակցությունը հանդիպել է Սերժ Սարգսյանին
4. նորաբաց «Հայոց համազգային շարժում» կուսակցությունը հանդիպել է Սերժ Սարգսյանին




Շարունակելի

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սահմանադրական փոփոխության շուրջ քաղաքական դաշտի վերջնական բաշխում է տեղի ունենում:
> Առայժմ նրանք, ովքեր իրենց քայլով հաստատել են իրենց տեղը
> 
> *Դաշտ 1.
> *1. Կոնգրեսը մերժել է Սերժ Սարգսյանի՝ հանդիպելու առաջարկը
> 2. Ժառանգությունը հրաժարվել է Սերժ Սարգսյանի հետ հանդիպել
> 
> *Դաշտ 2. 
> *1. «Բարգավաճ Հայաստան» կուսակցությունը հանդիպել է Սերժ Սարգսյանին
> ...


 ազատիչի դեմոկրատներն էլ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սահմանադրական փոփոխության շուրջ քաղաքական դաշտի վերջնական բաշխում է տեղի ունենում:
> Առայժմ նրանք, ովքեր իրենց քայլով հաստատել են իրենց տեղը
> 
> *Դաշտ 1.
> *1. Կոնգրեսը մերժել է Սերժ Սարգսյանի՝ հանդիպելու առաջարկը
> 2. Ժառանգությունը հրաժարվել է Սերժ Սարգսյանի հետ հանդիպել
> 
> *Դաշտ 2. 
> *1. «Բարգավաճ Հայաստան» կուսակցությունը հանդիպել է Սերժ Սարգսյանին
> ...


Բա էն քառյակից ի՞նչ կա։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Արտ, ես ճիշտ ե՞մ հասկանում, որ էս «Չեք անցկացնին» Նիկոլի հետ չի հանդիպում, որտև ինքը բացահայտ չի ասել, որ դեմ ա։

Այսինքն ոչ մի տեղ չի ասել, որ կողմ ա, պարբերաբար Սերժից օրինական ազատվելու առաջարկներով ա հանդես գալիս, բայց ինչ ա թե չի հելել հրապարակ ասի, որ էս փոփոխությունները Սերժի նախաձեռնությունն են, ուրեմն ինքն ինքնըստինքյան դեմ ա, դրա համար էս «շարժումը» լայեղ չի անում իրան հանդիպի՞։

Եթե հա, մենակ ես ե՞մ սա նմանացնում մանկապարտեզի։

Էս պահին ես Նիկոլի հետևից ավելի շուտ կգնամ, քան մանկապարտեզի։

----------

Արէա (27.08.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արտ, ես ճիշտ ե՞մ հասկանում, որ էս «Չեք անցկացնին» Նիկոլի հետ չի հանդիպում, որտև ինքը բացահայտ չի ասել, որ դեմ ա։
> 
> Այսինքն ոչ մի տեղ չի ասել, որ կողմ ա, պարբերաբար Սերժից օրինական ազատվելու առաջարկներով ա հանդես գալիս, բայց ինչ ա թե չի հելել հրապարակ ասի, որ էս փոփոխությունները Սերժի նախաձեռնությունն են, ուրեմն ինքն ինքնըստինքյան դեմ ա, դրա համար էս «շարժումը» լայեղ չի անում իրան հանդիպի՞։
> 
> Եթե հա, մենակ ես ե՞մ սա նմանացնում մանկապարտեզի։
> 
> Էս պահին ես Նիկոլի հետևից ավելի շուտ կգնամ, քան մանկապարտեզի։


 Նիկոլն ասել ա որ տենց հարց իրանց համար գոյություն չունի... իրանք ոչ քննարկում են, ոչ էլ կողմ են ու դեմ չեն պայքարում...

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Նիկոլն ասել ա որ տենց հարց իրանց համար գոյություն չունի... իրանք ոչ քննարկում են, ոչ էլ կողմ են ու դեմ չեն պայքարում...


Որ կոնկրետ իրա բառերի հղում աչքովդ ընկնի, տուր նայեմ։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Որ կոնկրետ իրա բառերի հղում աչքովդ ընկնի, տուր նայեմ։


http://armtimes.com/hy/read/68167

----------

Chuk (28.08.2015), Mephistopheles (28.08.2015), Աթեիստ (28.08.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նիկոլն ասել ա որ տենց հարց իրանց համար գոյություն չունի... իրանք ոչ քննարկում են, ոչ էլ կողմ են ու դեմ չեն պայքարում...


Դու Նիկոլի հետ ինչ գործ ունես? Դու ԲՀԿ-ից մեջբերումներ արա: Էտ չի իսկական քաղաքականությունը?

----------


## Chuk

> Բա էն քառյակից ի՞նչ կա։


Քառյակին սերժիկը կզցրեց, իրանցից երկուսին՝ սկզբից ՀՅԴ-ին, ապա ԲՀԿ-ին իրա ռեսուրսներն օգտագործելով կարողացավ նորից բերել իրա դաշտ: Հիմա քառյակը չկա: Կա սահմանադրական փոփոխություններով վերջնականապես ռեպրեսիվ երկիր սարքելու քաղաքականություն: Կարող ես շարունակել երգել քառյակի մասին ու ասել, որ ի սզբանե կեղծ էր, կարող ես խոսել էս խնդրից, որոշողը դու ես:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, ես ճիշտ ե՞մ հասկանում, որ էս «Չեք անցկացնին» Նիկոլի հետ չի հանդիպում, որտև ինքը բացահայտ չի ասել, որ դեմ ա։
> 
> Այսինքն ոչ մի տեղ չի ասել, որ կողմ ա, պարբերաբար Սերժից օրինական ազատվելու առաջարկներով ա հանդես գալիս, բայց ինչ ա թե չի հելել հրապարակ ասի, որ էս փոփոխությունները Սերժի նախաձեռնությունն են, ուրեմն ինքն ինքնըստինքյան դեմ ա, դրա համար էս «շարժումը» լայեղ չի անում իրան հանդիպի՞։
> 
> Եթե հա, մենակ ես ե՞մ սա նմանացնում մանկապարտեզի։
> 
> Էս պահին ես Նիկոլի հետևից ավելի շուտ կգնամ, քան մանկապարտեզի։


Գնա Նիկոլի հետևից, Արտ, բայց որ իմանաս, որ ինչ-որ բան անում ա, որի հետևից կարելի ա գնալ, ինձ էլ ասա, մեկ էլ տեսար ես էլ եկա:


Նիկոլը ու իրա կուսակցությունը բազմիցս հայտարարել են, որ սենց հարց իրանց համար գոյություն չունի: Բայց ես կարծում եմ, որ գործընթացներից ելնելով կարող ա հասունանա ինչ-որ պահ, որ իրանց հետ հանդիպելն իմաստ ունենա: Իրա կուսակիցների հետ անձնական խոսակցություններս էլ են փաստում, որ էս պահին դա ժամանակավրեպ ու անիմաստ ա:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> http://armtimes.com/hy/read/68167


Աբրիս, կարդացի։
Ու լրիվ համաձայն եմ Նիկոլի հետ։ Պատճառի փոխարեն հավաքվում են, որ հետևանքների դեմ պայքարեն։ Նույն 7դրամի պատմությունն ա։

----------


## Chuk

> Սահմանադրական փոփոխության շուրջ քաղաքական դաշտի վերջնական բաշխում է տեղի ունենում:
> Առայժմ նրանք, ովքեր իրենց քայլով հաստատել են իրենց տեղը


Թարմացնեմ.

*Դաշտ 1.
*1. Կոնգրեսը մերժել է Սերժ Սարգսյանի՝ հանդիպելու առաջարկը
2. Ժառանգությունը հրաժարվել է Սերժ Սարգսյանի հետ հանդիպել

*Դաշտ 2. 
*1. «Բարգավաճ Հայաստան» կուսակցությունը հանդիպել է Սերժ Սարգսյանին
2. Հայ Հեղափոխական Դաշնակցություն կուսակցությունը հանդիպել է Սերժ Սարգսյանին
3. «Օրինաց Երկիր» կուսակցությունը հանդիպել է Սերժ Սարգսյանին
4. նորաբաց «Հայոց համազգային շարժում» կուսակցությունը հանդիպել է Սերժ Սարգսյանին
*5. Քրիստոնյա դեմոկրատական կուսակցությունը հանդիպել է Սերժ Սարգսյանին
6. «Ազատ դեմոկրատներ» կուսակցությունը հանդիպել է Սերժ Սարգսյանին
7. Վերակազմյալ սոցիալ-դեմոկրատական կուսակցությունը որոշել է հանդիպել Սերժ Սարգսյանին*

Շարունակելի

----------


## Chuk

> Աբրիս, կարդացա։
> Ու լրիվ համաձայն եմ Նիկոլի հետ։ Պատճառի փոխարեն հավաքվում են, որ հետևանքների դեմ պայքարեն։ Նույն 7դրամի պատմությունն ա։


Սա էլ կարդա, պարտադիր չի համաձայնվես, բայց կարդա.
http://www.ilur.am/news/view/47900.html

----------

Աթեիստ (28.08.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Աբրիս, կարդացա։
> Ու լրիվ համաձայն եմ Նիկոլի հետ։ Պատճառի փոխարեն հավաքվում են, որ հետևանքների դեմ պայքարեն։ Նույն 7դրամի պատմությունն ա։


Համաձայնվել-չհամաձայնվելը մի կողմ, հիմա՞ էլ ես համարում, որ «Չեք անցկացնի»-ի՝ Նիկոլենց հետ չհանդիպելը մանկապարտեզ ա: Եթե էն մարդը հստակ ասում ա, որ ինքը տենց օրակարգ չի ճանաչում, իսկ էդ խումբը համարում ա դա գլխավոր օրակարգ: Սա՝ անկախ նրանից, թե դու որի տեսակետին ես համաձայն:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Քառյակին սերժիկը կզցրեց, իրանցից երկուսին՝ սկզբից ՀՅԴ-ին, ապա ԲՀԿ-ին իրա ռեսուրսներն օգտագործելով կարողացավ նորից բերել իրա դաշտ: Հիմա քառյակը չկա: Կա սահմանադրական փոփոխություններով վերջնականապես ռեպրեսիվ երկիր սարքելու քաղաքականություն: Կարող ես շարունակել երգել քառյակի մասին ու ասել, որ ի սզբանե կեղծ էր, կարող ես խոսել էս խնդրից, որոշողը դու ես:


Ոնց քառյակը չկա? Ախպեր էս ինչ ես ասում? Ոնց կարա հրաշալի քառյակը էլ չլինի? Բա Լևոնի հոգեցունց քաղաքական վերլուծություններն ու գաղափաարական փայլատակումները ուր մնացին? Մտքի տիտանը չի կարա սխալված լինի, Չուկ: Մուտիտներ ես անում: 

Լավ ջհանդամին թե չկա, էն եղած ժամանակ էլ չեղածի հաշիվ էր: 

Ապեր, ռեպրեսիվ-մեպրեսիվ չեմ իմանում: Դու նայի պարզ վիակագրությանը - ՀԱԿ-ն ու Լևոնը ինչ անում են ու ասում են, վերջում հակառակն ա լինում: Այսինքն, եթե դու ուզում ես, որ էս նոր սահմանադրությունը չանցնի, ՀԱԿ-ն ու Լևոնը պիտի կողմ լինեն սահմանադրական բարեփոխումներին:

----------

Բիձա (28.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Ոնց քառյակը չկա? Ախպեր էս ինչ ես ասում? Ոնց կարա հրաշալի քառյակը էլ չլինի? Բա Լևոնի հոգեցունց քաղաքական վերլուծություններն ու գաղափաարական փայլատակումները ուր մնացին? Մտքի տիտանը չի կարա սխալված լինի, Չուկ: Մուտիտներ ես անում: 
> 
> Լավ ջհանդամին թե չկա, էն եղած ժամանակ էլ չեղածի հաշիվ էր: 
> 
> Ապեր, ռեպրեսիվ-մեպրեսիվ չեմ իմանում: Դու նայի պարզ վիակագրությանը - ՀԱԿ-ն ու Լևոնը ինչ անում են ու ասում են, վերջում հակառակն ա լինում: Այսինքն, եթե դու ուզում ես, որ էս նոր սահմանադրությունը չանցնի, ՀԱԿ-ն ու Լևոնը պիտի կողմ լինեն սահմանադրական բարեփոխումներին:


Աբրիս, կարոտել էի սարկազմիդ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Թարմացնեմ.
> 
> *Դաշտ 1.
> *1. Կոնգրեսը մերժել է Սերժ Սարգսյանի՝ հանդիպելու առաջարկը
> 2. Ժառանգությունը հրաժարվել է Սերժ Սարգսյանի հետ հանդիպել
> 
> *Դաշտ 2. 
> *1. «Բարգավաճ Հայաստան» կուսակցությունը հանդիպել է Սերժ Սարգսյանին
> 2. Հայ Հեղափոխական Դաշնակցություն կուսակցությունը հանդիպել է Սերժ Սարգսյանին
> ...


Լայն քաղաքական համաձայնություն կա փաստորեն: Տենց չի կարա լինի, որ սաղ կողմ լինեն, ու նոր սահմանադրությունը վատը լինի: 

ՀԱԿ-ն ու Ժառանգությունն էլ հավայի բլթցնում են: Րաֆֆիին աղթելով գիտենք, Լևոնին էլ տրնգիների արանքում իրականության հետ կապ չունեցող քաղաքական վերկուծություններով: Երկուսն էլ մտավոր թերի անձնավորություններ են, դրա համար էլ դեմ են նորին ու փոփոխություններին: Ասենք, ոնց կարան էս մարդիկ որևէ նոր գաղափարի կամ բարեփոխման կողմ լինեն, եթե մի քանի ամիս առաջ ընկել էին Հայաստանի գորագույն գլխավոր թալանչի մարդասպան օլիգարխի ոտները, որ իրա հետ հեղափոխություն անեն: Որ մի իրան հարգող մարդը կվստահի սրանց? 

Ես կողմ եմ սահմանադրական բարեփոխումներին ու բոլորին կոչ եմ անում կողմ լինել:

----------


## Chuk

> Լայն քաղաքական համաձայնություն կա փաստորեն: Տենց չի կարա լինի, որ սաղ կողմ լինեն, ու նոր սահմանադրությունը վատը լինի:


Սրանց մի մասը, հավանաբար, հայտարարելու ա, որ դեմ ա, օրինակ՝ ՎՍՀԴԿ-ն, Ազատ դեմոկրատները, ՀՀՇ-ն: Սա խաղ ա ցույց տալու համար, որ լայն քննարկումներ են գնում, որ իրանք ինքնագլուխ չեն անում, մարդկանց կարծիքներն են լսում ու հաշվի առնում (որոշ դրույթներ նախնական տեքստում անշուշտ կփոխվեն ու սաղ շեշտը կդրվի դրա վրա, կարևոր ու վախենալու դրույթները կմոռացվեն):




> Ես կողմ եմ սահմանադրական բարեփոխումներին ու բոլորին կոչ եմ անում կողմ լինել:


Աբրիս, կարոտել էի սարկազմիդ  :Smile:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Համաձայնվել-չհամաձայնվելը մի կողմ, հիմա՞ էլ ես համարում, որ «Չեք անցկացնի»-ի՝ Նիկոլենց հետ չհանդիպելը մանկապարտեզ ա: Եթե էն մարդը հստակ ասում ա, որ ինքը տենց օրակարգ չի ճանաչում, իսկ էդ խումբը համարում ա դա գլխավոր օրակարգ: Սա՝ անկախ նրանից, թե դու որի տեսակետին ես համաձայն:


Այո, նույնիսկ սրանից հետո Նիկոլին միանալու առաջարկություն չանելը համարում եմ մանկապարտեզ։

Պագոնները հաստատ չի ընկնի, որ գնան, Նիկոլն էլ մի հատ էլ իրանց անձամբ ասի, որ չի մասնակցելու։ Եթե վիճակն էնքան վատ ա, ինչքան էս խումբն ա ներկայացնում, պետք ա փրփրուրներից կախվել (ոնց որ Լևոնն էր դոդին բերում)։

----------


## Chuk

> Այո, նույնիսկ սրանից հետո Նիկոլին միանալու առաջարկություն չանելը համարում եմ մանկապարտեզ։
> 
> Պագոնները հաստատ չի ընկնի, որ գնան, Նիկոլն էլ մի հատ էլ իրանց անձամբ ասի, որ չի մասնակցելու։ Եթե վիճակն էնքան վատ ա, ինչքան էս խումբն ա ներկայացնում, պետք ա փրփրուրներից կախվել (ոնց որ Լևոնն էր դոդին բերում)։


Մասամբ համաձայն եմ, բայց ուրիշ կոնտեքստով: Կարծում եմ, որ կարելի էր հանդիպել, ավելի հստակեցնելու համար, որ իրանք հրաժարվում են էդ պայքարին միանալ: Թե չէ ասենք ես ինչ-որ բաներ գուցե գիտեմ, ոչ պաշտոնական զրույցների մասին, բայց դա բավարար չի հրապարակային էդ մասին պնդելու համար:

Ինչևէ: 

Սպասենք Նիկոլենց պայքարին հաջորդ խորհդարանական ընտրություններում, որի արդյունքում հավանաբար ընդամենը երկու ուժ են անցնելու խորհրդարան, իսկ մնացած բոլորն, անկախ պայքարից, մնան խաղից դուրս կարգավիճակում: Ու  էդ երկու ուժի մեջ էլ, նորից ցավոք, չի լինելու ընդդիմադիր որևէ ուժ՝ ոչ ՀԱԿ-ը, ոչ Ժառանգությունը, ոչ Նիկոլենք, ոչ դաշնակցությունը նույնիսկ (եթե իհարկե միասնական ցուցակ չկազմի ասենք ԲՀԿ-ի հետ), ոչ ուրիշներ:



Էնպես որ իսկապես շատ կարևոր եմ համարում սահմանադրական հեղաշրջման դեմ պայքարելը: Իհարկե դա անցնելու դեպքում էլ պայքարի առիթներ ու հնարավորություններ կլինեն, բայց կարծում եմ, որ շատ ավելի ուշ:

հ.գ. Գրեթե համոզված եմ, որ սահմանադրական փոփոխությունը անցնելու է: Բայց պայքարել մեկ է պետք է:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Աբրիս, կարոտել էի սարկազմիդ:


Ապեր, մեզ ութ տարի ա էշի տեղ դրած ձեռ են առնում, մենք չենք կարա երկու գրամ սարկազմով վերաբերվենք էս տխմարներին?

Հիմա լրջով: Ես իրոք կողմ եմ քվեարկելու, եթե էտ պահին դժբախտաբար ՀՀ-ում լինեմ: Էն փաստարկը, որ էս նոր սահմանադրությունը իշխանությունների վերարտադրման համար ա, ֆուֆլո փաստարկ ա: Իշխանության վերարտադրությունը Սերժի վերարտադրությունը չի: Քոչարյանը հիմա նախագահ չի, բայց Քոչարյանի իշխանությունը վերարտադրվել ա Սերժի դեմքով: Ու վերարտադրվել ա գործող սահմանադրությամբ: Նույն կերպ էլ գործող սահմանադրությամբ եթե Սերժը նախագահ չի առաջադրվում, մեկա իշխանությունը վերարտադրվելու ա, ասենք Գալուստի տեսքով: 

Իսկ էս նոր սահմանադրության տեքստը նենց ա գրված, որ ամեն պահի երկրում կարա բառդակ լինի: Իսկ բառդակը լավ բան ա: Եթե էս սահմանադրությունը անցնի, ու ՀՀԿ-ն մեծամասնություն լինի (կամ իրանք գրածով կայուն մեծամասնություն  :Shok:  ) հավատա, էնքան կազուսներ են լինելու, որ ՀՀԿ-ն ներսից քանդվելու ա, իրար կոկորդ են կրծելու: Սերժիկին թվում ա, թե ինքը սաղից խելոք ա ու իրա հագով Սաշիկը սահմանադրություն ա գրում, բայց դա էտքան էլ տենց չի: Жадность губит фраера, ապեր: Սերժիկը իրա ձեռով իրա գլխին փորձանք ա սարքում:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, մեզ ութ տարի ա էշի տեղ դրած ձեռ են առնում, մենք չենք կարա երկու գրամ սարկազմով վերաբերվենք էս տխմարներին?


Իհարկե կարաս, դրա համար էլ աբրիս եմ ասում, ոչ թե հակադարձում, չնայած ամեն ասածիդ, բնականաբար, հակադարձելու բան ունեմ: Բայց քո իրավունքն ա սարկազմն ու ես դա ընդունում եմ:




> Հիմա լրջով: Ես իրոք կողմ եմ քվեարկելու, եթե էտ պահին դժբախտաբար ՀՀ-ում լինեմ: Էն փաստարկը, որ էս նոր սահմանադրությունը իշխանությունների վերարտադրման համար ա, ֆուֆլո փաստարկ ա: Իշխանության վերարտադրությունը Սերժի վերարտադրությունը չի: Քոչարյանը հիմա նախագահ չի, բայց Քոչարյանի իշխանությունը վերարտադրվել ա Սերժի դեմքով: Ու վերարտադրվել ա գործող սահմանադրությամբ: Նույն կերպ էլ գործող սահմանադրությամբ եթե Սերժը նախագահ չի առաջադրվում, մեկա իշխանությունը վերարտադրվելու ա, ասենք Գալուստի տեսքով:


Մենք հենց էդ էլ ասում ենք, որ սրանով ոչ թե իշխանության վերարտադրություն ա լուծվում, այլ կոնկրետ անձի, որը բացի վերարտադրվելուց լիքը արտոնություններ ա ստանում, ամեն ինչ իրա բուռն ա կարողանում հավաքել շատ ավելի լուրջ, քան հիմա: ՈՒ դա բերում ա երկիրը շատ վատ վիճակի: Բերում ա մի իրավիճակի, երբ նույնիսկ հիմիկվա թույլ ընդդիմության նման ընդդիմություն կարող ա չունենանք, որ ռեպրեսիան կտրուկ շատանա, որ քաղաքական բոլոր մարմինները բառիս բուն իմաստով վերացվեն, քաղաքացիական հասարակության սաղմերը բնում խեղդեն և այլն:




> Իսկ էս նոր սահմանադրության տեքստը նենց ա գրված, որ ամեն պահի երկրում կարա բառդակ լինի: Իսկ բառդակը լավ բան ա: Եթե էս սահմանադրությունը անցնի, ու ՀՀԿ-ն մեծամասնություն լինի (կամ իրանք գրածով կայուն մեծամասնություն  ) հավատա, էնքան կազուսներ են լինելու, որ ՀՀԿ-ն ներսից քանդվելու ա, իրար կոկորդ են կրծելու: Սերժիկին թվում ա, թե ինքը սաղից խելոք ա ու իրա հագով Սաշիկը սահմանադրություն ա գրում, բայց դա էտքան էլ տենց չի: Жадность губит фраера, ապեր: Սերժիկը իրա ձեռով իրա գլխին փորձանք ա սարքում:


Սցենարդ հավանական ա՝ ժամանակի մեծ պերիոդում:

----------


## Chuk

> Հուսով եմ, որ սա իմ առաջին ու վերջին գրառումն է այս թեմայում:


 :Cray: 

Էդ ժամանակ հեչ չէի պատկերացնում, որ ինչ-որ ժամանակ հետո ինքս եմ փորձելու էս թեման ակտիվացնել  :Cray:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սցենարդ հավանական ա՝ ժամանակի մեծ պերիոդում:


Սահմանադրության ուժի մեջ մտնելու պահից սկսած երկու տարում .... ամենաշատը:

----------


## Chuk

> Սահմանադրության ուժի մեջ մտնելու պահից սկսած երկու տարում .... ամենաշատը:


 :Smile: 

Էդ երկու տարում ինքը կարողանալու տոտալ վերահսկողություն սահմանել յուրաքանչյուրի վրա, վայրկենական լռեցնել նրան, ով կթպրտա: Թե՛ ՀՀԿ-ի ներսում, թե՛ ՀՀԿ-ից դուրս: Բառիս բուն իմաստով ունենալու ա բոլոր լիազորությունները, չի կրելու ոչ մի բանի համար պատասխանատվություն: 

Ասածդ երկու տարին ավելի ռոմանտիկ ա, քան որ ես վստահ պնդեմ, որ կկարողանանք հասնել սահմանադրությունը չանցնելուն:

----------


## Chuk

«Չե՛ք անցկացնի» նախաձեռնության անդամներից Դավիթ Հովհաննիսյանի արձագանքը Սերժ Սարգսյանի հանդիպումներին.




> *Սերժ Սարգսյանից պահանջում են ֆոտոսեսիա անցկացնելու փոխարեն ուղիղ եթերում քննարկել նոր Սահմանադրության նախագիծը*
> 
> ԳԱԼԱ-ի հարցերին պատասխանել է «Չեք անցկացնի» քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնության անդամ Դավիթ Հովհաննիսյանը:
> 
> *-Դավիթ, հայտնի է, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանը հանդիպումներ է ունենում և քննարկումներ անցկացնում քաղաքական ուժերի ներկայացուցիչների հետ նոր Սահմանադրության նախագծի վերաբերյալ: Ինչպիսի՞ն է Ձեր կարծիքն այդ գործընթացի վերաբերյալ:
> 
> *-Դա քաղաքական կոնսոլիդացիա ապահովելու իմիտացիա է: Սերժ Սարգսյանը փորձում է ցույց տալ միջազգային հանրությանը, որ գոյություն ունի քաղաքական կոնսոլիդացիա, բայց դա կեղծ կոնսոլիդացիա է, որովհետև այն ուժերը, որոնք գնացել են մասնակցելու ֆոտոսեսիային, կամ վաղուց գտնվում են իշխանությունների վերահսկողության ներքո, կամ այնտեղ են հայտնվել փետրվարյան հայտնի քաղաքական ահաբեկչության արդյունքում: Սերժ Սարգսյանին նրանցից ոչ մեկի կարծիքը չի հետաքրքրում, նրանց ոչ մի առաջարկ ոչ մի արժեք չունի նրա համար, սա պարզապես թատերական ներկայացում է հանրաքվեից առաջ:
> 
> *-Եթե առաջարկ լինի նաև հանդիպում «Չեք անցկացնի» քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնության անդամների հետ, ապա ինչպե՞ս կվերաբերվեք դրան, Սերժ Սարգսյանի հետ քննարկելու որևէ բան ունե՞ք:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ http://galatv.am/hy/news/121497/

----------


## Chuk

> Այո, նույնիսկ սրանից հետո Նիկոլին միանալու առաջարկություն չանելը համարում եմ մանկապարտեզ։
> 
> Պագոնները հաստատ չի ընկնի, որ գնան, Նիկոլն էլ մի հատ էլ իրանց անձամբ ասի, որ չի մասնակցելու։ Եթե վիճակն էնքան վատ ա, ինչքան էս խումբն ա ներկայացնում, պետք ա փրփրուրներից կախվել (ոնց որ Լևոնն էր դոդին բերում)։


Արտ, հենց նոր «Ազատություն» էի լսում, ՔՊ-ի խոսնակ Ալեն Սիմոնյանի խոսքով (24-րդ րոպեի կողմերը) իրանք չեն ընդունի ո՛չ իշխանության, ո՛չ ընդդիմության էդ հարցով քննարկում անցկացնելու առաջարկը: 
Ես իրականում իրանց էս դիրքորոշման մասին գիտեի, ուղղակի տենց պաշտոնական հաղորդագրություն չէի լսել: Կարճ ասած՝ ճիշտ են անում էս իրավիճակում, որ չեն փորձում հետները խոսել: Իսկապես մանկապարտեզ չի, իմանալով որ հետդ չեն խոսելու, գնաս դիմես:

----------

Mephistopheles (28.08.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Հրանտ Բագրատյանը ևս պետական հեղաշրջման փորձ է սա համարում ու համարում է, որ պետք է պայքարել սրա դեմ.




> Ազգային ժողովի պատգամավոր, նախկին վարչապետ Հրանտ Բագրատյանը սահմանադրական փոփոխությունները հեղաշրջման փորձ է համարում:
> 
> «Պառլամենտական հանրապետություն բացահայտորեն չի ստացվել, ընտրական իրավունքը՝ իր չորս հատկություններով՝ ուղղակի, համընդհանուր, ազատ ու գաղտնի, վերացված է։ Այո, ինչ-որ տեղ կարելի է համաձայնել այն կարծիքի հետ, որ սա պետական փորձ է»,- «Ազատությանը» ասաց Բագրատյանը։
> 
> Նախագծով առաջարկվող փոփոխությունները բոլոր ոլորտներում հետընթաց համարելով՝ Բագրատյանը նաև լուրջ վտանգներ է տեսնում հրապարակված նախագծի հոդվածներում: Սակայն ամենամեծ վտանգն, ըստ Բագրատյանի, փոփոխությունները կյանքի կոչելու դեպքում սպառնում է հանրապետությանը։
> 
> «Պառլամենտական հանրապետություն կամ բարեփոխում բառի տակ, որը սուտ է, մենք վերացնում ենք հանրապետությունը։ Մենք էլի պետություն ունենք, բայց ոչ հանրապետություն։ Շատ ավելի ազնիվ կլիներ, որ իշխող վարչախումբը Իլհամ Ալիևի կամ Նազարբաևի նման հայտարարեր երրորդ, չորրորդ ժամկետի մասին։ Կիմանայինք, որ էդ դեպքում մեկը վեր է կենում, ասում է՝ ես տերն եմ։ Իսկ հիմա մենք ստանում ենք այն, ինչ կար, ասենք, 36 թվի ԽՍՀՄ սահմանադրությունում»։
> 
> Սահմանադրության առաջարկվող փոփոխություններով կնվազի նաև ընդդիմության առանց այն էլ ոչ մեծ դերը, պնդում է Հրանտ Բագրատյանը.- «Խոստացել էին հայեցակարգում, բայց չկա, ասենք, վերահսկողական մարմիններում դեր տալ ընդդիմությանը։ Չկա՛։ Ընդդիմություն, ըստ էություն, չի լինելու։ [Խորհրդարան] անցած ուժերից մեկին իրենք կանվանեն ընդդիմություն, կխնդրեն, որ էդ ուժը իրեն անվանի ընդդիմությունը, և երեք տեղակալ պիտի ունենա ԱԺ նախագահը, գրված է, որ մեկը պիտի տան ընդդիմությանը։ Գրված է, բայց կեղծ է գրված»։
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ http://www.azatutyun.am/content/article/27212608.html

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող, շատ պարզ սխեմա ա սարքած ու դա չտեսնելն ու ընկնել էս կողմ էն կողմ, էս հոդված էն հոդված՝ ծիծաղելի ա... 

հայաստանին հիմա խորհրդարանական սիստեմ հեչ պետք չի՝ վնաս ա...

խորհրդարանական ընտրությունները մեր մոտ անցնում ա խաղաղ, անկռիվ, անպրոբլեմ ու ամենակարևորը "օրինական"... ոչ մի անգամ արդյունքները չեն վիճարկվել (ես չեմ հիշում) ու ընդորում հհկ-ն միշտ էլ մեծամասնություն ա կազմել... առանց պրոբլեմի... մարդիկ հավես ու զահլա չունեն հետևից ընկնելու...

բայց այ նախագահականը միշտ էլ պրոբլեմ ա եղել ու մեծ գլխացավանք, առանց ինցիդենտի չի անցել... էլ դատ դատաստան, մարդ ծեծել, սպանել, դե գիտեք... 

փոխանակ ժողովուրդի կողմից ընտրվի, կնտրվի իրա ախպեր տղերքի կողմից որոնց կընտրեք դուք ազատ և թափանցիկ ընտրություններով, ատանց էքցեսների, ծեծուջարդի, մարդ խփելու, հանրահավաքների ու դատուդատաստանի...

ի՞նչ կա ստեղ չհասկանալու... հա ու սերոժը կարա հա էլ ընտրվի... ժառանգորդ չունի ու ոչ մեկին էլ չի վստահում...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էդ երկու տարում ինքը կարողանալու տոտալ վերահսկողություն սահմանել յուրաքանչյուրի վրա, վայրկենական լռեցնել նրան, ով կթպրտա: Թե՛ ՀՀԿ-ի ներսում, թե՛ ՀՀԿ-ից դուրս: Բառիս բուն իմաստով ունենալու ա բոլոր լիազորությունները, չի կրելու ոչ մի բանի համար պատասխանատվություն:


Ապեր, տոտալ վերահսկողություն, ինչքան որ հնարավոր ա, արդեն վաղուց կա: Սրանից ավել չի կարա լինի, քանի որ ռեսուրս չկա: Սերժը որ ոռով ատոմային ռումբ էլ քցի, Մաո Ցզեդուն, Կիմ Իր Սեն ու Ֆիդել Կաստրո չի կարա դառնա, քանի որ իրանց նման հեղափոխության մարտիկ չի եղել: Նազարբաեվ ու Ալիեվ էլ չի կարա դառնա, քանի որ էս եթիմ երկիրը նավթ չունի: Դիկտատուրան ռեսուրս ա պահանջում, իսկ եթե ռեսուրս չկա, գոնե գաղափարախոսություն պիտի լինի: Մեր մոտ երկուսն էլ չկա: Նժդեհը գաղափարախոսություն չի, մուտիլովկայա, ու Նժդեհով հեղափոխություն չի եղել, ու իրան սկի ինքը չի հավատացել, ուր մնաց Սաշիկը հավատա: 

Բայց էս սաղ հեչ, փաստացի ՀԱԿ-ում ոչ մի ընդդիմադիր չի եղել, Չուկիտո: Սաղ բոզի տղա դուրս էկան, կամ էլ հենց բոզ  :LOL:  Սերժ Սարգսյանն այլեւս Լյուդմիլա Սարգսյանի հակառակորդը չէ

Սրանցով էր էս երկիրը կառուցվելու? Որ սենց մի հատ հետադարձ հայացք ես քցում ՀԱԿ-ին, ապեր, փառք ես տալիս Աստծուն, որ սրանք իշխանություն չեն դարձել: ՀՀԿ-ից բեշ-բեթար պոռնիկների հավաքածու էր անտերը: Չանձնավորես ախպերական, բայց փաստ ա, որ մեջները իրեք հոգի մաքոր մարդ չկար:

----------

Բիձա (28.12.2015), Վիշապ (29.08.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> հայաստանին հիմա խորհրդարանական սիստեմ հեչ պետք չի՝ վնաս ա.....


Մեֆ, կորի գրողի ծոցը  :LOL:  Հայաստանին էսի պետք չի, էնի վնաս ա ....  Էս էն դեպքն ա, որ բացարձակ կապ չունի, թե էս նոր սահմանադրությունը ինչական ա, խորհրդարանական, թե նախագահական, թե կրոնապետական, թե միապետական, ու վերլուծություններն էտ առումով մանկամտություն ա: Էս գրածդ շատ նման ա Լևոնի էն ցեղասպանության թեմայով վերլուծությանը - ոչ մեկի բողկին չէր Սերժիկի համահայկական հայտարարությունը ու ՀՀԿ-ական կնանիքի անմոռուկ ոռերի մեծությունը, բայց էն դոդի տասովկեքի նեղ մաջալին Լևոնը հանդես եկավ ազգափրկիչ ալտերնատիվ հայտարարության տեսքտով, որը տենց էլ մնաց օդի մեջ ու երկու օրվա մեջ մոռացվեց, քանի որ ամեն ախմախ թեմայով դոկտորական չեն գրում: 

Ասածս էն ա, որ էս թազա սահմանադրությունը որպես փաստաթուղթ քննարկելը անլրջություն ա, սեփական անձի նկատամամբ անհարգալից վերաբերմունք: էս թազեն գրվել ա սրիկա անգրագետների կողմից ու ունի մի նպատակ. հանրաքվեով ամրագրել Սաշիկի 50%-ը մոտակա ևս մի քանի տարվա համար: Նախագահական ու պառլամենտական համակարգերը տուտ սամսեմ նի պռիչոմ, ապեր:

----------

Mephistopheles (28.08.2015), Վիշապ (29.08.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, կորի գրողի ծոցը  Հայաստանին էսի պետք չի, էնի վնաս ա ....  Էս էն դեպքն ա, որ բացարձակ կապ չունի, թե էս նոր սահմանադրությունը ինչական ա, խորհրդարանական, թե նախագահական, թե կրոնապետական, թե միապետական, ու վերլուծություններն էտ առումով մանկամտություն ա: Էս գրածդ շատ նման ա Լևոնի էն ցեղասպանության թեմայով վերլուծությանը - ոչ մեկի բողկին չէր Սերժիկի համահայկական հայտարարությունը ու ՀՀԿ-ական կնանիքի անմոռուկ ոռերի մեծությունը, բայց էն դոդի տասովկեքի նեղ մաջալին Լևոնը հանդես եկավ ազգափրկիչ ալտերնատիվ հայտարարության տեսքտով, որը տենց էլ մնաց օդի մեջ ու երկու օրվա մեջ մոռացվեց, քանի որ ամեն ախմախ թեմայով դոկտորական չեն գրում: 
> 
> Ասածս էն ա, որ էս թազա սահմանադրությունը որպես փաստաթուղթ քննարկելը անլրջություն ա, սեփական անձի նկատամամբ անհարգալից վերաբերմունք: էս թազեն գրվել ա սրիկա անգրագետների կողմից ու ունի մի նպատակ. հանրաքվեով ամրագրել Սաշիկի 50%-ը մոտակա ևս մի քանի տարվա համար: Նախագահական ու պառլամենտական համակարգերը տուտ սամսեմ նի պռիչոմ, ապեր:


ապեր, ես էլ էմ կտեգորիկ դեմ սահմանադրության քննարկմանը ինչ շեյփի էլ որ լինի... էս րոպեին էս իշխանության հետ ոչ մի նման քննարկում ծավալել չի կարելի... ամգամ ամենադեմոկրատականը... ցեղասպանության հարցը տարբեր ա...

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, տոտալ վերահսկողություն, ինչքան որ հնարավոր ա, արդեն վաղուց կա: Սրանից ավել չի կարա լինի, քանի որ ռեսուրս չկա: Սերժը որ ոռով ատոմային ռումբ էլ քցի, Մաո Ցզեդուն, Կիմ Իր Սեն ու Ֆիդել Կաստրո չի կարա դառնա, քանի որ իրանց նման հեղափոխության մարտիկ չի եղել: Նազարբաեվ ու Ալիեվ էլ չի կարա դառնա, քանի որ էս եթիմ երկիրը նավթ չունի: Դիկտատուրան ռեսուրս ա պահանջում, իսկ եթե ռեսուրս չկա, գոնե գաղափարախոսություն պիտի լինի: Մեր մոտ երկուսն էլ չկա: Նժդեհը գաղափարախոսություն չի, մուտիլովկայա, ու Նժդեհով հեղափոխություն չի եղել, ու իրան սկի ինքը չի հավատացել, ուր մնաց Սաշիկը հավատա: 
> 
> Բայց էս սաղ հեչ, փաստացի ՀԱԿ-ում ոչ մի ընդդիմադիր չի եղել, Չուկիտո: Սաղ բոզի տղա դուրս էկան, կամ էլ հենց բոզ  Սերժ Սարգսյանն այլեւս Լյուդմիլա Սարգսյանի հակառակորդը չէ
> 
> Սրանցով էր էս երկիրը կառուցվելու? Որ սենց մի հատ հետադարձ հայացք ես քցում ՀԱԿ-ին, ապեր, փառք ես տալիս Աստծուն, որ սրանք իշխանություն չեն դարձել: ՀՀԿ-ից բեշ-բեթար պոռնիկների հավաքածու էր անտերը: Չանձնավորես ախպերական, բայց փաստ ա, որ մեջները իրեք հոգի մաքոր մարդ չկար:


Տրիբուն ձյա, դու Լյուդայի անունն ես տալիս, ես կարող եմ լիքը ուրիշների անունները տամ, որոնք արդեն դուրս են եկել կամ դուրս են գալու  :Wink: 

Փաստացի ինչ-որ պահի սաղ ռեպրեսիան ուղղվեց էս ուժի դեմ, ու լիքը մարդիկ դիմացան: 

Տեսենք, որ նմանատիպ կամ ավելի փոքր ուժի դեպքում ուրիշ ուժեր ճեղք տվին: Նենց որ զայույթդ հասկանալով հանդերձ՝ ազնիվ եղիր, ուղիր դա կզողներին, ոչ թե դիմացողներին:

Մնացածը՝ շարունակելի: Հաղթելու՛ ենք: Սրանց տիրոջ մերը, իրանք մեզ չեն կարա կզցնեն: Մեզ ասելով՝ սաղիս նկատի ունեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Իմ գողագան ախպեր, էս էլ թազա բա՞ն ա, չհավատացողների վրա քֆուր դնելը ։) 

Լյուդմիլան հեչ ռեպրեսված չէր երևում։ Ու վաբշե, ՀԱԿ-ից դուրս եկացածներից ես ոչ մի ռեպրեսված չգիտեմ։ Գեղամյանացած՝ կարող ա։ Բայց ռեպրեսվա՜ծ, ապեր փլիզ։ Սերժը դրա կարիքը չունի, քանի որ շատ էժան գներով սաղ ծախվում են։ Ռեպրեսելն ավելի թանկ հաճույք ա, քան առնելը։ Մնացածներին բան չեմ ասում, ռեսպեկտ, ախպերս։ Բայց գնացածներն էնքան են, որ դա խոսում ա սկզբնական որակի մասին։

P.S. Մեղա-մեղա, մարդ ասում ա դոդի գագո լիներ, ընդդիմություն լիներ, իրան ռեպրեսեին, не жизнь а малина ...

----------

Վիշապ (29.08.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Իմ գողագան ախպեր, էս էլ թազա բա՞ն ա, չհավատացողների վրա քֆուր դնելը ։)


Դե դոդի հետ համագործակցելուց ուրիշ ի՞նչ պետք ա սովորեինք, ձյաձ  :Jpit:  Ջնջել եմ գրածիս էդ մասը, չնայած քննարկման մասնակիցներին չէր վերաբերում, բայց տգեղ էր ստացվել։

Ռեպրեսիաների պահով էլ... շատ բան չիդես։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ռեպրեսիաների պահով էլ... շատ բան չիդես։


Գիտե՞ս ինչի չգիտեմ: Իմանալու բան չի եղել, որ իմանամ, ապեր: 

Միֆեր են դրանք, թե ինչ-որ մարդիկ ռեպրեսված են: Եթե ռեսպրեսիաներ են լինում, լինում են նաև ռեպրեսվածներ: Լիքը ծախվածներ ուղղակի լավ ատմազկի ձև են գտել, ծիպա իրաց ռեպրեսել են: Բայց ինչ-որ շատ երջանիկ են ման գալիս էտ ռեպրեսվածները: Բոլորը առողջ են, հարուստ, երջանիկ, փառթամ թշերով:

----------


## Chuk

> Գիտե՞ս ինչի չգիտեմ: Իմանալու բան չի եղել, որ իմանամ, ապեր: 
> 
> Միֆեր են դրանք, թե ինչ-որ մարդիկ ռեպրեսված են: Եթե ռեսպրեսիաներ են լինում, լինում են նաև ռեպրեսվածներ: Լիքը ծախվածներ ուղղակի լավ ատմազկի ձև են գտել, ծիպա իրաց ռեպրեսել են: Բայց ինչ-որ շատ երջանիկ են ման գալիս էտ ռեպրեսվածները: Բոլորը առողջ են, հարուստ, երջանիկ, փառթամ թշերով:


Ապ, կոնկրետ Լյուդային կարող ա ուղղակի լավ խոստումներով, բանով շահագրգռել են: Բայց որ շատերին ամենատարբեր ձևերով ճնշել են, էդ փաստ ա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապ, կոնկրետ Լյուդային կարող ա ուղղակի լավ խոստումներով, բանով շահագրգռել են: Բայց որ շատերին ամենատարբեր ձևերով ճնշել են, էդ փաստ ա:


Օրինակ ում?

----------


## Chuk

> Օրինակ ում?


Օրինակ բոլոր էն մարդկանց, ում էս ընթացքում նստացրին (բոլոր քաղբանտարկյալները), ում ձեռից բիզնեսներ վերցրին (օրինակ՝ Գռզոյին), ով իշխանական դաշտից փորձեց դուրս գալ (չես համաձայնի, բայց օրինակ դոդին): Էդ ամբողջ ընթացքում աշխատեցին լիքը լրագրողների վրա (օրինակ մի տարի առաջվա ձայնագրություն կա, թե ինչպես էր Սերժի ներկայիս խոսնակը, էդ ժամանակ դեռ ԱԱԾ մայոր, փորձում վախացնել մի լրագրողի), աշխատեցին ՀԱԿ-ի ներսում շատերի վրա (անուններ համարենք չգիտեմ, չեմ տալիս, իրականում փաստեր չունեմ ու իրավունք էլ չունեմ տալու), քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնությունների ակտիվիստների վրա (հենց վերջին ցույցերին ոմանց վարքի փոփոխությանը նայելը շատ բան ա ցույց տալիս):

Ձյաձ, ձև մի թափի, թե Հայաստանից չես:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Օրինակ բոլոր էն մարդկանց, ում էս ընթացքում նստացրին (բոլոր քաղբանտարկյալները), ում ձեռից բիզնեսներ վերցրին (օրինակ՝ Գռզոյին), ով իշխանական դաշտից փորձեց դուրս գալ (չես համաձայնի, բայց օրինակ դոդին): Էդ ամբողջ ընթացքում աշխատեցին լիքը լրագրողների վրա (օրինակ մի տարի առաջվա ձայնագրություն կա, թե ինչպես էր Սերժի ներկայիս խոսնակը, էդ ժամանակ դեռ ԱԱԾ մայոր, փորձում վախացնել մի լրագրողի), աշխատեցին ՀԱԿ-ի ներսում շատերի վրա (անուններ համարենք չգիտեմ, չեմ տալիս, իրականում փաստեր չունեմ ու իրավունք էլ չունեմ տալու), քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնությունների ակտիվիստների վրա (հենց վերջին ցույցերին ոմանց վարքի փոփոխությանը նայելը շատ բան ա ցույց տալիս):
> 
> Ձյաձ, ձև մի թափի, թե Հայաստանից չես:


Հայաստանից եմ ... ու եթե գռզոն ու դոդը ռեպրեսվածներն են, ցանկանում եմ ողջ հայ ժողովրդին ու անձամբ քեզ մշտապես ռեպրեսված լինել: 

Չկա Չուկտո տենց բան: Ով քաղբանտարկյալ էր, մաքուր մնաց: Կամ սկզբունքային տարաձայնությունների պատճառով հեռացավ: Մնացածը սաղ բոզ են:

----------

Բիձա (28.12.2015), Վիշապ (30.08.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Հայաստանից եմ ... ու եթե գռզոն ու դոդը ռեպրեսվածներն են, ցանկանում եմ ողջ հայ ժողովրդին ու անձամբ քեզ մշտապես ռեպրեսված լինել: 
> 
> Չկա Չուկտո տենց բան: Ով քաղբանտարկյալ էր, մաքուր մնաց: Կամ սկզբունքային տարաձայնությունների պատճառով հեռացավ: Մնացածը սաղ բոզ են:


Ես էլ կուզեի իրանց չափ փող ունենալ, բայց չէի ուզի անցնել նրանով, ինչով իրանք: 

Բանտարկությունն ինքն արդեն իսկ ռեպրեսիա ա, եթե նույնիսկ լրացուցիչ այլ ճնշումներ չեն գործադրվում (ինչպիսիք, անշուշտ, եղել են): Հետո իրանցից ում հետ ինչ եղավ, չեմ պատրաստվում քննարկել: Խնդիրն էդ չի, խնդիրը ռեպրեսիայի գոյությունն ա, որը չգիտես խի մեր ընկեր Տրիբուն ձյան որոշել ա հերքի, որտև, վիձիծե լի, ինադ ա ընկել մարդը  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես էլ կուզեի իրանց չափ փող ունենալ, բայց չէի ուզի անցնել նրանով, ինչով իրանք: 
> 
> Բանտարկությունն ինքն արդեն իսկ ռեպրեսիա ա, եթե նույնիսկ լրացուցիչ այլ ճնշումներ չեն գործադրվում (ինչպիսիք, անշուշտ, եղել են): Հետո իրանցից ում հետ ինչ եղավ, չեմ պատրաստվում քննարկել: Խնդիրն էդ չի, խնդիրը ռեպրեսիայի գոյությունն ա, որը չգիտես խի մեր ընկեր Տրիբուն ձյան որոշել ա հերքի, որտև, վիձիծե լի, ինադ ա ընկել մարդը


Ինադ չեմ ընկել: Դու ակնհայտ բաները չես ուզում նկատես. մաքուր մարդ ընդդիմությունում չի եղել: Դրա համար էլ դաժե դոդը սղաց մի պահ ընդդիմության տակ: Այ սենց աբսուրդներ: 

Իտոգում, ես կողմ եմ նոր սահմանադրությանը  :LOL:  Կարաս էս ընթացքում ինձ Լյուդմիլա ասես  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Ինադ չեմ ընկել: Դու ակնհայտ բաները չես ուզում նկատես. մաքուր մարդ ընդդիմությունում չի եղել: Դրա համար էլ դաժե դոդը սղաց մի պահ ընդդիմության տակ: Այ սենց աբսուրդներ: 
> 
> Իտոգում, ես կողմ եմ նոր սահմանադրությանը  Կարաս էս ընթացքում ինձ Լյուդմիլա ասես


Լյուդա ջան, ախր ճիշտ հասկացիր, մաքուր մարդ ընդհանրապես գոյություն չունի  :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լյուդա ջան, ախր ճիշտ հասկացիր, մաքուր մարդ ընդհանրապես գոյություն չունի


Դոդ ջան (ես էլ քեզ դոդ պիտի ասեմ՝ ռեպրեսված ընդդիմադիր գործընկերոջդ անունով) ոչ մեկը չի ուզում իրանցից կույս Մարիամ լինել: Թող երկու գրամ ավել սկզբունքայնություն ունենան ու մի գրամ պակաս բոզիտղություն: Հա, մեկ էլ իրանց շատ խելոքի տեղ չդնեն իրանց քաղվերլուծություններով, քանի որ կյանքն ապացուցել ա, որ մտավոր թերի են:

----------

Վիշապ (30.08.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Դոդ ջան (ես էլ քեզ դոդ պիտի ասեմ՝ ռեպրեսված ընդդիմադիր գործընկերոջդ անունով) ոչ մեկը չի ուզում իրանցից կույս Մարիամ լինել: Թող երկու գրամ ավել սկզբունքայնություն ունենան ու մի գրամ պակաս բոզիտղություն: Հա, մեկ էլ իրանց շատ խելոքի տեղ չդնեն իրանց քաղվերլուծություններով, քանի որ կյանքն ապացուցել ա, որ մտավոր թերի են:


Հոփ, Լևոն ասա, թեկուզ Զուրաբյան: Էնի նախկին գործընկեր ա, դու էլ Աշոտյանը չես:

Տրիբուն ձյա, ճիշտ ես, մենակ դու կարաս քեզ շատ խելոքի տեղ դնել, մյուսները՝ չէ  :Wink: 
Ապեր, ես հասկանում եմ, որ դու ահավոր վառված ես ՀԱԿ-ից էլ, Լևոնից էլ, մյուսներից էլ: 
Եթե էնքան, որ պիտի գնաս Հայաստանը քաքը քցող թղթին այո ասես, գնա ասա, էդ էլ քո ընտրությունն ա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, ճիշտ ես, մենակ դու կարաս քեզ շատ խելոքի տեղ դնել, մյուսները՝ չէ


Չուկիտո, որ ես ինձ շատ խելոքի տեղ դնեի, ստեղ հետդ չէի շփվի: 




> Ապեր, ես հասկանում եմ, որ դու ահավոր վառված ես ՀԱԿ-ից էլ, Լևոնից էլ, մյուսներից էլ:


Վառվա՞ծ ....  :LOL:  Ինչի համար: Ընկերուհիս էր, յա՞ն ա տվել, թե՞ ուզեմ էլ չի տվել: Ընգեր, իրան մինչև վերջ վարկաբեկած քաղաքական ուժը էտքան չկա, որ իրանցից վառված լինեմ:  




> Եթե էնքան, որ պիտի գնաս Հայաստանը քաքը քցող թղթին այո ասես, գնա ասա, էդ էլ քո ընտրությունն ա:


Ապեր, ես ուզում եմ ԱԺ-ում կայուն մեծամասնություն ու որ դա լինի ՀԱԿ-ը: Ինչ անում եմ, ձեր համար ա:  :Tongue:

----------


## Chuk

> Վառվա՞ծ ....  Ինչի համար:


Հույսերդ/սպասելիքներդ չարդարացնելու:

----------


## Chuk

Շատ հետաքրքիր աշխատանք են արել Սերժիկի լուսանկարիչներն ու փիառշիկները, դեպքերի զգալի հատվածում փորձելով էնպես նկարել ու էնպիսի նկարներ հրապարակել, որոնցում սերժիկն ունի տիրական տեսք, իսկ առջևը մեկը խոնարհված/կզած է, կամ խոնարհված հայացքով: Մի քանի տեսահոլովակ նայելով համոզվեցի, որ էդպիսի կադրերը հանդիպման պահին որսալն էնքան էլ հեշտ չէր, բայց արել են, ու հաստատ ոչ պատահական.

----------

Աթեիստ (30.08.2015), Բիձա (28.12.2015)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Սաղ հեչ, ես Տրիբունին շատ եմ սիրում։ Լյուդա ծյա, էէէ Տրիբուն ձյա, ե՞րբ ես քաղաքում լինելու, գնանք խմենք։ Վերջին անգամ մ.թ.ա. եմ քեզ տեսել  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Սաղ հեչ, ես Տրիբունին շատ եմ սիրում։ Լյուդա ծյա, էէէ Տրիբուն ձյա, ե՞րբ ես քաղաքում լինելու, գնանք խմենք։ Վերջին անգամ մ.թ.ա. եմ քեզ տեսել


Սիրելու հարցում դու միակը չես, բայց ինձ թվում ա ինքը սպասելու ա հանրաքվեի օրն ասեն, նոր որոշի գալու օրը, որ ձեռի հետ կողմ էլ քվեարկի  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Սիրելու հարցում դու միակը չես, բայց ինձ թվում ա ինքը սպասելու ա հանրաքվեի օրն ասեն, նոր որոշի գալու օրը, որ ձեռի հետ կողմ էլ քվեարկի


Կոխեմ էդ սահմանադրությունը, Տրիբուն ձյա, արի գնանք խմելու  :Drinks: :

----------

Տրիբուն (30.08.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սաղ հեչ, ես Տրիբունին շատ եմ սիրում։ Լյուդա ծյա, էէէ Տրիբուն ձյա, ե՞րբ ես քաղաքում լինելու, գնանք խմենք։ Վերջին անգամ մ.թ.ա. եմ քեզ տեսել


Ես էլ քեզ եմ սիրում, բայց չեմ խմում  :LOL:  Շուտկա, էլի .... 

Ապեր, ընթրիքին հազիվ վերադառնամ, ասել է թե նոյեմբերի կեսերին: Որ հազար հատ էլ սահմանադրություն փոխեն, Չուկի ինադու, հանուն Սաշիկի հանրաքվեի ես գործերս չեմ թողնի գամ Հայաստան: Մեկա ոնց էլ քվեարկենք, Սաշիկը կեսով կանցկացնի:

----------

Ռուֆուս (30.08.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Վենետիկի հանձնաժողովն ի՞նչ կարծիքի ա, Սաշիկը ինչի՞ անձամբ նշված չի սահմանադրության տեքստում, որպես պատմամշակութային արժեք:

----------

Բիձա (28.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Էս նկարը շատ լավն ա.

----------

Tiger29 (30.08.2015), Աթեիստ (30.08.2015), Բիձա (28.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

*Էս հոդվածն* էլ ա շատ լավը  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

«Չե՛ք անցկացնի» նախաձեռնության անդամները Սահմանադրական փոփոխությունները մերժող գործընթացի շրջանակներում այսօր հանդիպել են *Հայաստանի ժողովրդական կուսակցության ռաջնորդ Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանի* հետ:

Նախաձեռնության անդամ Արշակ Մուսախանյանը iLur.am-ի հետ զրույցում նշեց, որ հանդիպումը, սպասվածի համաձայն, բավական արդյունավետ է եղել: 
«Պարոն Դեմիրճյանի եւ նրա ղեկավարած կուսակցության տեսակետը սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների գործընթացի վերաբերյալ ամբողջությամբ համընկնում է  մեր տեսակետի հետ», - նշեց Մուսախանյանը: Նա տեղեկացրեց նաեւ, որ ՀԺԿ-ն այլ քաղաքական ուժերի հետ միասին կմասնակցի առաջիկայում նախաձեռնության կազմակերպած համաժողովին: Համաժողովը տեղի կունենա սեպտեմբեր ամսին: Այս ընթացքում նախաձեռնությունը հանդիպումներ  եւ իրազեկող ակցիաներ կանցկացնի հասարակության տարբեր շերտերի հետ, իսկ հետագայում նախատեսված են նաեւ զանգվածային միջոցառումներ՝ հանրահավաքներ, իրազեկման երթեր եւ այլն:  

Մուսախանյանի խոսքով,  «Չե՛ք անցկացնի»-ն այսօր հանդիպում է ունենալու նաեւ *«Հանրապետություն» կուսակցության ղեկավար Արամ Սարգսյանի* հետ:  «Մենք քննարկումներ ենք ծավալում այն բոլոր քաղաքական ուժերի հետ, որոնք Սերժ Սարգսյանի հետ հանդիպման չեն գնացել եւ իրենց հրապարակային հայտարարություններում դեմ են արտահայտվել սահմանադրական փոփոխություններին: Այսօր հանդիպելու ենք Արամ Սարգսյանի հետ: Թե հետագայում ինչ ընթացք կստանա մեր համագործակցությունը, հավանաբար պարզ կլինի այս հանդիպումից հետո», - ասաց նա:

Նշենք, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանի նախաձեռնած սահմանադրական փոփոխություններին դեմ են հանդես գալու մասին ավելի վաղ հայտարարել են նաեւ *Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը, «Ժառանգություն» կուսակցությունը, «Հիմնադիր խորհրդարան» կազմակերպությունը*, մի շարք այլ հասարակական ու քաղաքական կազմակերպություններ: ՀԱԿ-ի խորհրդարանական խմբակցությունը նախօրեին հանդիպում է ունեցել, որի գլխավոր թեման եղել է պայքարը սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների դեմ։ Նիստգի ավարտից հետո խմբակցության ղեկավար Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի հետ զրույցում նշել է, որ խմբակցության անդամ, նախկին վարչապետ Հրանտ Բագրատյանը եւս մերժում է սահմանադրական փոփոխությունները: «Այսինքն՝ հստակ գիտենք, որ [խմբակցության] հինգ պատգամավոր «ոչ»-ի դիրքորոշման մեջ են», - ասել է Զուրաբյանը: 

Աղբյուր՝ http://www.ilur.am/news/view/48409.html

----------

Աթեիստ (01.09.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Նիկոլը չկա՞...

----------


## Արէա

> Նիկոլը չկա՞...

----------

Աթեիստ (01.09.2015), Ներսես_AM (02.09.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Նիկոլը չկա՞...


Նիկոլի հիմնական թեզն էն ա, որ էս պահին ներուժ չկա մեծ զանգված փողոց դուրս բերելու, դրա համար պետք ա ինստիտուցիոնալ ընդդիմություն դառնալ:

Մի կողմ եմ թողնում, որ Նիկոլը ինստիտուցիոնալ ընդդիմություն դառնալու իրական քայլ չի անում:
Մի կողմ եմ թողնում, որ ինստիտուցիոնալիզմի մասին էդ ձևակերպումը Լևոնից ա թխել:

Հույս ունեմ, որ կհաջողվի զանգվածներ ներգրավել սահմանադրության դեմ պայքարի, ու Նիկոլը սեփական սխալը գիտակցելով կմիանա էս պայքարին:

Հակառակ դեպքում սպասվում ա սահմանադրության փոփոխություն, ու իրան հաջողություն եմ մաղթում հաջորդ ԱԺ ընտրություններում ինստիտուցիոնալ պայքարում, որն ի սկզբանե դատապարտված ա ձախողման:



Ես լրիվ անկեղծ, իմ ողջ վերաբերմունքն իր նկատմամբ հաշվի առնելով, ուզում եմ, որ իրար հետ նորից ճամփա անցնենք: Ընտրությունն իմը չի, Լևոնինը չի, քոնը չի, իրանն ա:

----------

Աթեիստ (02.09.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> 


3:52 - 4:30
«Ես իմ վերապահումներն եմ հայտնել այսպես ասած «թեժ աշնան» հերթական խոստման հետ կապված, որովհետև շատ է ասվում այն մասին, որ էն փոփոխությունները որ արվում է, Սերժ Սարգսյանը կազմակերպում է իր վերարտադրության համար, և ես համաձայն եմ այդ դիրքորոշման հետ, բայց հիմա հարց ա ծագում, եթե սահմանադրական փոփոխությունները չանցան, դա նշանակում ա, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանի իշխանությունը չի վերարտադրվելու: »


Նիկոլը լավ ա ընտրում բառերը: Ինքը գիտի որտեղ ասի «Սերժ Սարգսյանի վերարտադրություն», որտեղ «Սերժ Սարգսյանի ԻՇԽԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ» վերարտադրություն: Որտև ինքն էլ հրաշալի գիտի, թե ինչ խաղ ա գնում: Այո, եթե սահմանադրության փոփոխությունը չնախաձեռնվեր, իշխանությունը կունենար նույնքան շանս վերարտադրվելու, ինչքան ունեցավ 2003-ին, 2008-ին, 2013-ին: Բայց ոչ Սերժի վերարտադրություն: Իսկ էս դեպքում ունենք գործ հենց Սերժի վերարտադրության, ինչպես նաև լրիվ կուսակցական պետության դառնալու հետ: 

Նիկոլը, կրկնում եմ, էս մասին լավ գիտի ու բառախաղ ա անում: Թող ազնիվ լինի, դա խոստովանի:



Ուզում եմ բոլորը հասկանան: Եթե հասնենք սահմանադրությանը չանցնելուն, որը շատ անհավանական ա, բայց եթե հասնենք, դա կլինի ոչ միայն սերժի վերջը, այլը իրապես իշխանափոխության հնարավորություն կստեղծի: Որտև լրիվ երկրում կփոխի «ինչ ուզում ենք անում ենք» մթնոլորտը՝ թե՛ ժողովրդի մեջ, թե՛ անգամ իր մերձ թիմում:

Սա 50 դրամի, էլեկտրաէներգիայի թանկացման կամ ուրիշ անկապ թեմայով պայքար չի: Սա հստակ քաղաքական պայքար ա, որտեղ իշխանական թևի պարտությունը ոչ պարտադիր, բայց գրեթե նույնական ա իշխանափոխության հետ: Ու սա Նիկոլը լավ գիտի: Ինքը թերևս պարզապես չի հավատում, որ կարելի ա դրան հասնել, ու չի ուզում էս անգամ պատասխանատվություն վերցնել: Դա լուսանցքային քաղաքականություն ա: Հասկացեք, սահմանադրության անցումը կա՛մ լրիվ լուսանցք ա գցելու Նիկոլին ու իր թիմին, կա՛մ ԱԽՔ-ի կարգավիճակ տա, երրորդ տարբերակ չկա:

----------

Աթեիստ (02.09.2015)

----------


## Zangezur

Եթե ժողովուրդը թկուզ նոր սահմանադրությամբ միահամուռ չնտրի ՀՀկ-ին, 5000 դրամն էլ չվերցնի, էդ դեպքում ինչ կարևորա ինչ սահմանադրությունա??? 
Սերժը նախագահա, թեկուզ մարդկանց բռնաբարելով ստիպելա իրան ընտրեն, ժողովուրդը մեծամասնությամբ ընտրելա ինչ ուզում եք ասեք:
Ստրուկ ժողովուրդ ենք, մենակ խոսում են, բայց 5000 դրամի գայթակղությանը չեն դիմանում:
Մարդկանց փոխեք, ոչ թե անիմաստ հետևանքներ վերացրեք: Իսկ պատճառը մարդիկ են ծախվող և գնորդ օլիգարխիան:

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե ժողովուրդը թկուզ նոր սահմանադրությամբ միահամուռ չնտրի ՀՀկ-ին, 5000 դրամն էլ չվերցնի, էդ դեպքում ինչ կարևորա ինչ սահմանադրությունա??? 
> Սերժը նախագահա, թեկուզ մարդկանց բռնաբարելով ստիպելա իրան ընտրեն, ժողովուրդը մեծամասնությամբ ընտրելա ինչ ուզում եք ասեք:
> Ստրուկ ժողովուրդ ենք, մենակ խոսում են, բայց 5000 դրամի գայթակղությանը չեն դիմանում:
> Մարդկանց փոխեք, ոչ թե անիմաստ հետևանքներ վերացրեք: Իսկ պատճառը մարդիկ են ծախվող և գնորդ օլիգարխիան:


Որպեսզի մարդկանց վերաբերմունքը փոխես, պետք ա փոխես իրանց վերաբերմունքը: Ասածս տաֆտալոգիա չի: Այսինքն կոնկրետ դեպքում կարողանաս հասնել նրան, որ չվերցնեն 5000 դրամ ու նպաստեն Սերժի վերարտադրությանը:

Իրականում Սերժի վերարտադրությունից բացի էլ առաջարկվող սահմանադրությունը շատ վտանգներ ա պարունակում, բայց էս պահին իսկի դրա մասին չեմ խոսում: Ասում եմ. մարդը ուզում ա քեզ ստրկացնի, մի վերցրի էդ 5000-ը, պայքարի դրա դեմ: Մի՞թե դա չի առողջացման ուղին:


Հակառակ տարբերակն էս ա. տո ջհանդամ, վերցրեք 5000-ները, բանի տեղ մի դրեք հանրաքվեն, ինչ կլինի՝ կլինի:

----------


## Chuk

Արէա, արածդ դու՞րդ եկավ: Նայում ներվայնանում եմ:

Ասում ա. ես չգիտեմ հետո իմ ընտրազանգվածին ի՞նչ եմ ասելու, եթե ինքն իմ ասածն անի, դրա համար բան չեմ ասում:

Արա, բա սա քաղաքական գործչի խո՞սք ա: Ախր քաղաքական գործիչը պետք ա իմանա ռիսկի գնալ: Քաղաքական գործիչը պետք ա իմանա, որ ձախողման հավանականություն կա: Բայց քաղաքական գործիչը միշտ պետք ա գործի: Հակառակ դեպքում ինքը ոչ թե քաղաքական գործիչ ա, այլ քաղաքական խոսիչ, կամ քաղաքական հավայի խոսիչ:

----------


## Chuk

Մի հատ էլ ու վերջ: Հաղորդումը լրիվ նայեցի: Մի քիչ առաջ դրական գրածս Նիկոլի մասին փոխելու ցանկություն ունեմ:

Նիկոլն ասում ա էսքանը.
- Մի՛ պայքարեք, որտև չեք հաջողելու:


Նիկոլը ստանձնել ա պոտենցիալ պայքարողների մի մասին պայքարից հետ քաշելու դերը: Նիկոլին սաղ գովողները մի քանի տարի հետո իրան քրֆելու են, եթե ինքը կարճ ժամանակամիջոցում խելքի չգա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Նիկոլի հիմնական թեզն էն ա, որ էս պահին ներուժ չկա մեծ զանգված փողոց դուրս բերելու, դրա համար պետք ա ինստիտուցիոնալ ընդդիմություն դառնալ:
> 
> Մի կողմ եմ թողնում, որ Նիկոլը ինստիտուցիոնալ ընդդիմություն դառնալու իրական քայլ չի անում:
> Մի կողմ եմ թողնում, որ ինստիտուցիոնալիզմի մասին էդ ձևակերպումը Լևոնից ա թխել:
> 
> Հույս ունեմ, որ կհաջողվի զանգվածներ ներգրավել սահմանադրության դեմ պայքարի, ու Նիկոլը սեփական սխալը գիտակցելով կմիանա էս պայքարին:
> 
> Հակառակ դեպքում սպասվում ա սահմանադրության փոփոխություն, ու իրան հաջողություն եմ մաղթում հաջորդ ԱԺ ընտրություններում ինստիտուցիոնալ պայքարում, որն ի սկզբանե դատապարտված ա ձախողման:
> 
> ...


Ճիշտն ասած ես Նիկոլի մասին երբեք վատ չեմ արտահայտվել, բայց էսօր պտի ասեմ... ինքը սովորական դեմագոգ ա, ինստիտւցիոնալ ապուշ ա՝ ինստիտուցիոնալ հիմար… 

ասում ա ստեղծենք "իսնտիտուցիոնալ ընդդիմություն" նոր կարանք պայքարի դուրս գանք… ինստիտուցիոնալ ընդդիմությունը պայքարի ընթացքում ա, միջոցով ա առաջանում, եթե դու չես պայքարում  շանս չունես ընդդիմություն դառնալու… չգիտեմ ոնց ա կառուցում էդ ընդդիմությունը, ի՞նչ ա անում, գնում ա տուն դեպո մատերիալ ա առնում, թե՞ ոնց… եթե ոչ բողոքի ակցիաների ա մասնակցում, ոչ դաշինքների մեջ ա մտնում ոչ ինքն ա կազմակերպում գործընթաց… ի՞նչ ա անում… ստորագրություն ա հավաքու՞մ սեր-ին անվստահություն հայտնելու համար խորհրդարանում… 

ինքն ասում ա որ չանցավ ինչ ա չի վերարտադրվելու՞… որ չանցավ, իրա փոխարեն պետք ա թազա թեկնածու լինի… ինքն էլ նախագահ չի լինելու ու հաջորդը շատ հնարավոր ա որ իրան դարձնի նենց ոնց որ քոչարյանն ա, ինքը դրա հետ համաձայն չի… չի վստահում ու չի ուզօում ոչ մի ձև դուրս գա, դրա համար էլ սահմանադրությունն ա փոխում որ լեգալ մինչև մեռնելը գյամերը ձեռն ըլնի… Սրժ-ը ոչ մկին չի վստահում… այ էս Նիկոլը չի հասկանում… 

էս հարցազրույցի ընթացքում "նստիտուցիոնալ" բառը երևի ամենաշատ արտաասանած բառն ա իրա, բայց ինքը բացարձակապես գաղափար չունի թե ինչ ա խոսում… 
Նիկոլն ինստիտուցիոնալ քացաքական դիակ ա…

----------

Chuk (02.09.2015)

----------


## Chuk

ilur-ի էս խմբագրականում լիքը շեշտադրումներ կան, որոնք մասամբ գրել եմ, մյուս մասն էլ ավելի մանրամասն ուզում էի գրել էս թեմայում, բայց հեն ա, մարդիկ մանրամասն գրել եմ, ինձ մնում ա ներկայացնել ձեր ուշադրությանը:


*Խմբագրական. Սահմանադրական փոփոխություններ. հարցի մեխը
*
Խմբագրական. Սահմանադրական փոփոխություններ. հարցի մեխը
Սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների վերաբերյալ իբր չեզոք, «փորձագիտական» տեսակետի կրողների խոսքում կարմիր թելի պես անցնում է հետեւյալ միտքը՝ «այսպես թե այնպես՝ իշխող ուժը Հայաստանում միշտ էլ վերարտադրվել է եւ այժմ էլ ունի դրա հնարավորությունը, հետեւաբար՝ կարեւոր չէ, թե իշխանության վերարտադրումը տեղի կունենա ըստ փոփոխվա՞ծ սահմանադրության, թե՞ այլ տարբերակով»: Ասել կուզի, թե դիմադրությունը սահմանադրական փոփոխություններին անկարեւոր է, եւ բացի այդ էլ՝ իշխանությանը, տվյալ դեպքում՝ կոնկրետ Սերժ Սարգսյանին, առանձնապես պետք էլ չէ սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների գործընթացը: Դա Սերժի համար, իբր, ոչ թե կենսական նշանակություն ունեցող, այլ ձեռի հետ խաղ է, պարապ վախտի խաղալիք, քանի որ առանց դրա էլ ՀՀԿ առաջնորդը կարող է «վերարտադրվել»:

Առաջին հայացքից համոզիչ թվացող այս պնդումն իրականում «գեղական շուստրիության» հերթական դրսեւորում է, որը քողարկում է ակնհայտը՝ սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների նախագիծը կոչված է արմատապես վերաձեւելու Հայաստանի քաղաքական համակարգը, որակական անցում կատարելու դեպի ավելի կայուն, տեւական եւ կենտրոնացված բռնապետություն, քան ցայսօր երբեւէ եղել է մեր երկրում, եւ, այո՛, այս հարցում էական տարբերություն եւ ընտրություն կա, որը լղոզելը կամ զարմանալի քաղաքական կուրություն է, կամ էլ գիտակցված «խորամանկություն»:

*Սահմանադրական արգելքի վերացում
*
Իշխանությունը՝ որպես համակարգ, որպես իշխող խումբ Հայաստանում, իրոք վերարտադրվել է (թեեւ դա տեղի է ունեցել կարեւոր եւ ոչ անտեսելի նրբություններով), բայց էական է, որ կոնկրետ անձը, որպես իշխանության գլուխ, հնարավորություն չի ունեցել անվերջ պաշտոնավարելու, քանզի գործել է Սահմանադրությամբ ամրագրված սահմանափակումը նախագահ լինելու ժամկետի մասին: Կարող ենք երկար ու բարակ քննարկել, թե որքանո՛վ է մեր իրական քաղաքական համակարգը համապատասխանում սահմանադրությունում ամրագրվածին, եւ գտնել տասնյակ տարբերություններ, բայց հարցը, տվյալ դեպքում, շատ կոնկրետ է՝ նույն անձը երկու անգամից ավելի չի կարող անընդմեջ զբաղեցնել Հայաստանի նախագահի պաշտոնը, եւ ի տարբերություն շատ այլ սահմանադրական դրույթների՝ այս մեկը փաստացի գործող դրույթ է եղել: Անվիճելի է նաեւ, որ այս սահմանափակումը այն քիչ եւ միաժամանակ հիմնարար տարրերից է, որը զսպում է մեր քաղաքական համակարգի չափից ավելի կենտրոնացված, կոշտ, մենաշնորհային բնույթը: Այն կարեւոր դինամիկա եւ փոփոխականություն է հաղորդում ճահճացած եւ կարծրացած համակարգին: Թեկուզ միայն իշխող խմբի ներսում դա ապահովում է մրցակցության տարր, իսկ դա նշանակում է, որ միմյանց հետ մրցող իշխող համակարգի խմբերը ստիպված են որոշ դեպքերում եւ որոշ հարցերում զիջումների գնալ հասարակությանը: Անտեսել այս զսպող մեխանիզմը՝ նշանակում է, մոռանալով կոնկրետ իրականությունը՝ դատարկ վերացականությունների հետեւից ընկնել:

Բացի իշխող խմբի ներքին մրցակցությունից, չափազանց կարեւոր է նաեւ այն, որ շնորհիվ ժամկետային այդ սահմանափակման՝ նախագահական ընտրությունները, նույնիսկ նկատի ունենալով դրանց կեղծվելը, հասարակական դիմադրության, բողոքի կազմակերպման գրեթե միակ գործիքն են եղել: Ու չնայած կարող ենք առարկել, որ այդ խաղում էլ, ի վերջո, միշտ հաղթել է իշխող խումբը, սակայն պարզ է նաեւ, որ հասարակական ակտիվության որեւէ մեծ ալիք՝ կազմակերպված նախագահական ընտրությունների շուրջ, բացարձակապես անհետեւանք չի անցել, եւ թեկուզ անուղղակի, բայց որոշ կարեւոր ազդեցություն թողել է երկրի կյանքի վրա՝ հօգուտ ավելի ճկուն, ավելի բաց, ավելի մրցունակ համակարգի: Որքան էլ իշխանությունն արտաքուստ հաղթող է դուրս եկել, նա միշտ ունեցել է լրջագույն խնդիրներ, մարտահրավերներ եւ ստիպված է եղել որոշ զիջումների եւ փոփոխությունների գնալ, ստիպված է եղել ավելի ճկուն գործել, քան եթե նախագահական ընտրությունների մարտահրավերը չլիներ: Այս բաները կարող են երկրորդական թվալ մակերեսային կամ էլ ամեն բան միայն մանիքեական սեւ ու սպիտակի մեջ տեսնող անձանց համար, բայց ավելի խորքային հայացքի համար պետք է պարզ լինի, որ եթե քննարկում ենք պետությանը վերաբերող հարցեր, ապա առաջնային է համակարգային մոտեցումը, այլ ոչ թե անձնական եւ խմբային համակրանքները կամ էլ նույնիսկ անձնական եւ խմբային հաջողություններն ու ձախողումները՝ երեւույթների մակերեսը:

*Սկզբունքայնությունը եւ հարցի լղոզումը
*
«Իշխանությունը միշտ էլ վերարտադրվում է կամ կարող է վերարտադրվել առանց սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների» թեզը հենց դատարկ վերացականություն է, որովհետեւ իշխանությունը Հյուսիսային Կորեայում էլ կարող է վերատադրվել, Պապուա-Նոր Գվինեայում էլ, Հայաստանում էլ, Ճապոնիայում էլ, բայց դրանից չի բխում, որ այդ չորսի քաղաքական համակարգերի միջեւ էական, որակական տարբերություններ չկան: Ցմահ առաջնորդի եւ ընդամենը «վերարտադրվող իշխանության» տարբերությունը, կարծես, պարզ է առանց հավելյալ բացատրությունների: Մի բան է, երբ վերարտադրվում է համակարգը, բայց փոփոխվում են անձերը, եւ ներխմբային վերադասավորումներ են լինում, լրիվ այլ բան, երբ նույն անձը եւ նույն նեղ խումբը հավակնում է անվերջ, առանց որեւէ ժամկետային սահմանափակումների, փաստացի ցմահ իշխել տվյալ երկրում: Նման հավակնությունը այլ կերպ, քան փաստացի հեղաշրջման ծրագիր կոչել դժվար է, որովհետեւ խնդիր է դրվում արմատապես փոխել ցայսօր եղած խաղի կանոնների էությունը:

Սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների գործընթացի ողջ իմաստն ու նպատակը հենց նշյալ սահմանադրական զսպանակը՝ մեկ անձի «հավերժ» իշխանությունը սահմանափակող դրույթը շրջանցելն է: Տեսականորեն՝ այդ դրույթը կարելի է ոչ թե շրջանցել, այլ պարզապես վերացնել՝ պահպանելով սահմանադրությամբ ամրագրված պետական կարգի մնացած մասերը: Այդպես ժամանակին վարվել են միջինասիական մի շարք երկրներում: Օրինակ, հանրաքվեի է դրվում «կո՞ղմ եք արդյոք, որ այսինչ սիրելի առաջնորդը ղեկավարի երկիրը երկու նախագահական ժամկետից ավելի» հարցը, եւ ըստ հետսովետական լավագույն ավանդույթների՝ ստացվում է «այո» պատասխանների մեծամասնություն: Այս տարբերակով գնալու ռեսուրս, սակայն, Սերժ Սարգսյանը չունի (նա, ընդհանրապես, ամենակարող է միայն որոշ՝ շատ «սկզբունքային» ընդդիմադիրների աչքերում). նման ճանապարհով գնալու համար իշխող խումբը պետք է Հայաստանում շատ ավելի միասեռ եւ համախմբված լիներ, ընդդիմությունն ու հասարակական ակտիվությունը՝ շատ ավելի թույլ, իսկ Հայաստանի դիրքն արտաքին աշխարհի նկատմամբ՝ շատ ավելի ուժեղ, քան այսօր է՛:

Հետեւաբար, ընտրվել է շրջանցող ճանապարհը: Սահմանադրական սահմանափակումը վերացնելու համար վերացվում է ինքը ... այսօրվա Սահմանադրությունը: Փոփոխված սահմանադրությամբ վերացվում է կառավարման նախագահական համակարգը, նախագահը վերածվում է «անգլիական թագուհու», իրական իշխանական լծակներն ընկնում են ԱԺ մեծամասնությանը փաստացի վերահսկող անձի կամ խմբի ձեռքը, եւ այդ դեպքում, բնականաբար, իմաստազրկվում է երկու ժամկետից ավելի երկիրը կառավարելու արգելքը: Ու քանի որ Հայաստանում չկան խորհրդարանական համակարգին միս ու արյուն տվող, դրա դեմոկրատական ձեւն իրական բովանդակությամբ լցնող ուժեղ եւ անկախ քաղաքական ուժեր, ապա ձեւականորեն ավելի դեմոկրատական խորհրդարանական համակարգը փաստացի վերածվում է առավել հակադեմոկրատական՝ բրեժնեւյան՝ «ցմահ առաջնորդ» տիպի համակարգի, ուր մեկ անձը կարող է իշխել առանց որեւէ փաստացի սահմանափակումների, այդ թվում՝ ժամկետային: Սահմանադրական գործընթացի հետ առնչվող մնացած բոլոր հարցերը այս՝ գլխավոր կետի համեմատ ոչ թե երկրորդական, այլ տասներորդական իմաստ ունեն, եթե ընդհանրապես ունեն:

Անիմաստ են նաեւ այն խոսակցությունները, թե Սարգսյանը եթե ուզենար, կարող էր առանց այս գործընթացի էլ մի տարբերակ գտնել՝ իշխանության մեջ մնալու երկու ժամկետից ավելի: Սա ահավոր թույլ փաստակ է, որովհետեւ եթե կարող էր, թող գտներ, փաստն այն է, որ նա ընտրել է ա՛յս տարբերակը, այլ ոչ թե մեկ ուրիշը: Մենք գործ ունենք կատարված իրականության, այլ ոչ թե հնարավորությունների եւ այլընտրանքների հետ, եւ պետք է գործենք ըստ այդ իրականության: Ընտրությունը հետեւյալն է՝ համաձանո՞ւմ ենք արդյոք, որ Հայաստանում հաստատվի մեկ անձի եւ նրա նեղ շրջապատի ցմահ իշխանություն՝ դրանից բխող բոլոր հետեւանքներով պետության համար, թե՞ դա համարում ենք սխալ, երկրի ապագայի տեսակետից անհեռանկար տարբերակ: Այս հարցին հնարավոր է միայն երկու ազնիվ եւ սկզբունքային պատասխան: Կամ մեկը համարում է, որ այո՛՝ Հայաստանի տվյալ պատմական փուլում անհրաժեշտ է մեկ անձի ցմահ եւ անսահմանափակ իշխանություն, որ դա երկիրը զարգացման ուղու վրա դնելու ճիշտ միջոց է, կամ հակառակը՝ համարում է, որ դա է՛լ ավելի է խորացնելու առկա խնդիրները եւ երկրի քաղաքական զարգացման փակուղային ճանապարհ է: Մնացած պատասխանները հարցի լղոզում են, բուն խնդրի անտեսում, ցրում, բայց ոչ ազնիվ եւ սկզբունքային դիրքորոշումներ:

Աղբյուր՝ http://www.ilur.am/news/view/48441.html

----------


## Արէա

Ուզում էի քաղաքական հումորում դնել, հետո որոշեցի ստեղ։
Էս ի՞նչ ա, սրա՞նք են նոր սահմանադրությանը դեմ լինելու պատճառները։ Ի՞նչ ԱՄՆ, ի՞նչ Եվրոպա, ի՞նչ օտարազգիներ, ի՞նչ պապենական արժեքներ, ի՞նչ աստվածային օրենքներ։ Ոնց որ մեկ ազգի Գոռը գրած ու նկարած լինի։

----------


## Chuk

> Ուզում էի քաղաքական հումորում դնել, հետո որոշեցի ստեղ։
> Էս ի՞նչ ա, սրա՞նք են նոր սահմանադրությանը դեմ լինելու պատճառները։ Ի՞նչ ԱՄՆ, ի՞նչ Եվրոպա, ի՞նչ օտարազգիներ, ի՞նչ պապենական արժեքներ, ի՞նչ աստվածային օրենքներ։ Ոնց որ մեկ ազգի Գոռը գրած ու նկարած լինի։


Չեմ ուզում շտապել, բայց հավանաբար ալիք պղտորող նախաձեռնություններից ա։ Չեմ զարմանա, եթե որոշ ժամանակ անց ականատես լինենք իրանց ու սերժիկի՝ փոխըմբռնման մթնոլորտում հանդիպմանը։

Գրելուս նպատակն ա տեղեկացնել, որ թեմայում իմ ներկայացրած նախաձեռնության՝ «Չեք անցկացնիի» հետ կապ չունի։

----------

Արէա (02.09.2015)

----------


## Chuk



----------


## Արէա

> Չեմ ուզում շտապել, բայց հավանաբար ալիք պղտորող նախաձեռնություններից ա։ Չեմ զարմանա, եթե որոշ ժամանակ անց ականատես լինենք իրանց ու սերժիկի՝ փոխըմբռնման մթնոլորտում հանդիպմանը։
> 
> Գրելուս նպատակն ա տեղեկացնել, որ թեմայում իմ ներկայացրած նախաձեռնության՝ «Չեք անցկացնիի» հետ կապ չունի։


Իմ մոտ էլ ա էն տպավորությունը, որ հատուկ էնպիսի փաստարկներ են բերված, որոնք հեշտությամբ կարելի ա հերքել, ծաղրի առարկա դարձնել, անլրջացնել գործընթացը։ Իրական վտանգի մասին ոչ մի խոսք չկա։ Շենքերում բաժանում են էս թռուցիկները։

----------


## Chuk

> Իմ մոտ էլ ա էն տպավորությունը, որ հատուկ էնպիսի փաստարկներ են բերված, որոնք հեշտությամբ կարելի ա հերքել, ծաղրի առարկա դարձնել, անլրջացնել գործընթացը։ Իրական վտանգի մասին ոչ մի խոսք չկա։ Շենքերում բաժանում են էս թռուցիկները։


Սրանց փաստարկներն իսկապես քո ասած հեշտ ծաղրվողներից ու հերքվողներից են, բայց ես էն տեսակետին եմ, որ բովանդակային ցանկացած փաստարկ ա ունակ էդպիսին դառնալու, ու բովանդակությունը չի պետք քննարկել, այլ կոնտեքստը, ինչի համար ա արվում:

Իսկ սրանց հլը կփորձեմ պարզել թե ովքեր են, երկու կասկած ունեմ:

----------

Արէա (03.09.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ սրանց հլը կփորձեմ պարզել թե ովքեր են, երկու կասկած ունեմ:


ՕԵԿ-ի ու էլ. էներգիայի դեմ պայքարողներից մի մասի միջև էր կասկածս: Հաղթեց երկրորդ տարբերակը:

----------

Աթեիստ (03.09.2015)

----------


## Արէա

> ՕԵԿ-ի ու էլ. էներգիայի դեմ պայքարողներից մի մասի միջև էր կասկածս: Հաղթեց երկրորդ տարբերակը:


Ովքե՞ր են։

----------


## Chuk

> Ովքե՞ր են։


https://www.facebook.com/events/1666179113594417/

----------


## Chuk

> https://www.facebook.com/events/1666179113594417/


Աաա, սպասի, բայց շունը տիրոջը չի ճանաչում: Կարող ա տարբեր են:

----------


## Արէա

> Աաա, սպասի, բայց շունը տիրոջը չի ճանաչում: Կարող ա տարբեր են:


Նրանք ամսի 10-ին ժամը 7-ին, սրանք 4-ին ժամը 5-ին  :Smile: 
Սպասենք, հետաքրքիր իրադարձություններ են սպասվում։

----------


## Norton

Պարզա ռեալ գործելուա այն շարժումը ու շուրջ կուսակցությունների կոնսոլիդացիա կլինի։ Մյուսները լինելու են շեղող բնույթի, ասենք մենք դեմ ենք բարեփոխումներին, բայց դեմ ենք նաև քաղաքականցմանը, մենք հեղափոխություն չենք ուզում և այլն։
Մյուս կողմից չեմ հասկանում էս նոր շարժումը որտեղից հայտնվեց, ինչու են հենց իրենք նախաձեռնողը և այլն։ Պարզա, որ էս շարժումը "նորարարական" առումով նոր շունչ չի բերելու մեր իրականությունում ու սպասում եմ որ էլի սկսելույա լիդերության կռիվ, շահերի բախում ու տարբեր խմբերի մեջ, որը ի վերջո հանգեցնելույա հիասթափության։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Պարզա ռեալ գործելուա այն շարժումը ու շուրջ կուսակցությունների կոնսոլիդացիա կլինի։ Մյուսները լինելու են շեղող բնույթի, ասենք մենք դեմ ենք բարեփոխումներին, բայց դեմ ենք նաև քաղաքականցմանը, մենք հեղափոխություն չենք ուզում և այլն։
> Մյուս կողմից չեմ հասկանում էս նոր շարժումը որտեղից հայտնվեց, ինչու են հենց իրենք նախաձեռնողը և այլն։ Պարզա, որ էս շարժումը "նորարարական" առումով նոր շունչ չի բերելու մեր իրականությունում ու սպասում եմ որ էլի սկսելույա լիդերության կռիվ, շահերի բախում ու տարբեր խմբերի մեջ, որը ի վերջո հանգեցնելույա հիասթափության։


Բռոոոսь, ապեր, ի՞նչ շարժում-մարժում: «Չենք թողումը» հայտարարել ա, որ իրանք չեն բացառում համագործակցությունը «Ոռիյա» նախաձեռնության հետ, որը նախնական հանդիպումներ ա ունեցել «Արեք ասեմի» հետ, որը վաղը Ազատության Հրապարակում հրավիրում ա համատիեզերական խորհուրդ պայքարի ռազմավարությունն ու մարտավարությունը ճշտելու համար, քանի որ «Թքել ենք փեդինը» գտնում ա, որ նոր սահմանադրության դեմ պայքարը պետք ա համատեղել թեղուտի անտառի ու ամուրյան վագրերի պաշտպանության համար մղվող պայքարի հետ: Էտ ընթացքում որոշ մառազմատիկներ իրանցից դավոլնի հարցազրույցներ են տալիս, քաղաքականությունից բանից են խոսում ու սաղի հույսը թաքուն էն ա, որ Քոչարյանը մի հատ դաժան հայտարարություն անի հետ գալու մասին ու ափաշքարյա դուրս գա Սերժի դեմ, քանի որ Դոդից հետո մենակ ինքը ռեսուրս ունի:

----------


## Chuk

> Մյուս կողմից չեմ հասկանում էս նոր շարժումը որտեղից հայտնվեց, ինչու են հենց իրենք նախաձեռնողը և այլն։ Պարզա, որ էս շարժումը "նորարարական" առումով նոր շունչ չի բերելու մեր իրականությունում ու սպասում եմ որ էլի սկսելույա լիդերության կռիվ, շահերի բախում ու տարբեր խմբերի մեջ, որը ի վերջո հանգեցնելույա հիասթափության։


Չէի տեսել էս գրառումդ: Շատ ծավալվել չեմ ուզում, բայց հակիրճ ասեմ, թե ինչի ա ստեղծվել էդ շարժումը: Առաջացել էր մի պահ, երբ ինչ-որ քաղաքական գործիչ չէր կարող անել էն, ինչ ասենք Լևոնն արեց 2007-ին՝ հերթով հանդիպելով բոլոր ուժերին ու համագործակցություն առաջարկելով: Այսինք հանդիպել կարող էր, բայց համագործակցողները առավելագույնս քիչ կլինեին: Դրա համար պետք էր չեզոք մարմին, որը կկարողանար նույն դաշտ բերել թե՛ իրար հետ ներկայումս վատ հարաբերություն ունեցող կուսակցություններին, օրինակ՝ ՀԱԿ-ին ու Հանրապետությանը (թեև էլի կարող ա չստացվի), թե՛ քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնություններին, որոնք անհրաժեշտ են ակտիվիստների որոշակի քանակ ունենալու պատճառով: Դրա համար ՀԱԿ-ից, Ժառանգությունից ու նախաձեռնություններից մի քանի հոգի միացան ու ստեղծեցին էս պլատֆորմը:

Ու դեռ, կարծես թե, արդարացնում է իր գոյությունը: Թեև ըստ որոշ ինֆոյի ամեն տեղ հրաժարվում են համագումարի համար դահլիճ տրամադրել, բայց շուտով կլինի թե՛ համագումարը, թե՛ կսկսվի հանրահավաքային պայքարը, հավանաբար՝ Գյումրիից:

----------


## Chuk

> Սեպտեմբերի 12-ին «Չե՛ք անցկացնելու» նախաձեռնության անդամները նախատեսել են «Ոչ»-ի ճակատի համաժողով անցկացնել, սակայն, այդ հարցում հանդիպել են մի շարք խնդիրների: Երեւանյան հյուրանոցները հրաժարվել են դահլիճ տրամադրել նրանց: Այդ մասին iLur.am-ի հետ զրույցում պատմեց նախաձեռնության անդամ Դավիթ Հովհաննիսյանը: Նրա խոսքով, հյուրանոցների մի մասը միանգամից է հրաժարվել դահլիճ տրամադրել՝ ասելով, որ ազատ դահլիճ չունեն, մյուս մասը՝ համաձայնվելուց որոշ ժամանակ անց չեղյալ է արել համաձայնությունը:
> 
> Այսպես, նախնական համաձայնությունից հետո հրաժարվել են դահլիճ տրամադրել «Մարիոթ Արմենիա», «Անի Պլազա», «Գոլդեն Թյուլիփ», «Հիլթոն», «Էրէբունի Պլազա», «Հայաթ», «Էլիտ Պլազա», «Երեւան Պլազա» «Օպերա Սյուիտ» հյուրանոցները եւ Մոսկվայի տունը: Ընդ որում, նրանց մի մասը նախաձեռնության անդամներին ասել է, թե պայմանավորվածությունից հետո են «պատահաբար պարզել», որ իրականում մոտակա բոլոր օրերին իրենց դահլիճները զբաղված են լինելու, մի մասն էլ բաց տեքստով ասել են, որ չեն  ցանկանում «խնդիրներ» ունենալ, եւ որ իբրեւ թե իրենց մոտ քաղաքական միջոցառումներ չեն անցկացվում:
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում, նախաձեռնության համաժողովը կկայանա, որին մասնակցելու են նաեւ Հայ ազգային Կոնգրես, «Ժառանգություն», Հայաստանի ժողովրդական կուսակցությունները, Հիմնադիր խորհրդարանը, տարբեր ՀԿ-ների եւ քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնությունների ներկայացուցիչներ:


Աղբյուր՝ http://www.ilur.am/news/view/48667.html

----------


## Chuk

Ջհանդամ, թե չեն տրամադրում տարածք: Երկու օրից՝ ՀԺԿ գրասենյակում:




> Սույն թվականի սեպտեմբերի 12-ին՝ ժամը 12:00-ին, «Չե՛ք անցկացնի» նախաձեռնությունը հրավիրում է «Ո՛չ»-ի ճակատի համաժողով, որի նպատակն է սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների դեմ պայքարի միասնկան ճակատի ձևավորումը: Համաժողովը բաց է բոլորի համար: 
> 
> Համաժողովին մասնակցելու են քաղաքական ուժերի, հասարակական կազմակերպությունների և քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնությունների ներկայացուցիչներ: Համաժողովի ընթացքում ընդունվելու է «Ո՛չ»-ի ճակատի միասնական հայտարարությունը:
> 
> Հասցե՝  ՀԺԿ-ի գրասենյակ, Փարպեցի 7 
> Էլ.հասցե՝ cheqanckacni@gmail.com


Աղբյուր՝ http://www.ilur.am/news/view/48694.html

----------

Աթեիստ (10.09.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles



----------

Աթեիստ (11.09.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Ո՛չ-ը որոշել է փրկել Սերժիկին  :Jpit: 

Եկեք միասին փրկենք

----------


## Chuk

> ԱԺ Հայ ազգային կոնգրես խմբակցությունն առաջարկում է սահմանադրական փոփխությունների նախագծի քննարկումը հեռարձակել Հանրային հեռուստատեսությամբ:
> 
> «Հաշվի առնելով, որ խնդիրը բախտորոշ նշանակություն ունի մեր պետության եւ ժողովրդի համար, հաշվի առնելով, որ սահմանադրական փոփոխությունները կարող են ընդունվել միայն ամբողջ ժողովրդի մասնակցությամբ՝ հանրաքվեով, եւ որ իր այդ առաքելությունը կատարելու համար մեր քաղաքացիները պետք է առավելագույնս տեղեկացված լինեն քաղաքական ուժերի ներկայացրած փաստարկներին, համաձայն ԱԺ կանոնակարգ-օրենքի 112-րդ հոդվածի Հայ ազգային կոնգրես խմբակցությունն առաջարկում է Ազգային Ժողովի նախագահին՝ քվեարկության դնել սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների վերաբերյալ քննարկումները ուղիղ եթերով հեռարձակելու որոշումը», - այսօր մեկնարկած նիստին հայտարարեց խմբակցության ղեկավար Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը:
> 
> Ի պատասխան, ԱԺ նախագահ Գալուստ Սահակյանը ասաց, թե իբր ուղիղ եթերով հեռարձակելո համար ժամանակ է եւ ֆինանսական ռեսուրսներ են պետք: «Այնպես որ, չեմ կարծում, որ դրա անհրաժեշտությունը կա», - ասաց Սահակյանը:  
> 
> Արձագանքելով՝ Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը նշեց, ո ԱԺ նախագահի պատասխանը նշանակում է, որ իշխանությունն իրականում դավադրություն է կազմակերպում ժողովրդի թիկունքում:
> 
> «Դուք վախենում եք հասարակական կարծիքից, ձգտում եք նրան մեկուսացնել այս գործընթացից: Եթե դուք արդար գործ եք անում, եթե դուք ուզում էիք իսկապես ժողովրդին ծանոթացնել այս նախագծի դրույթների հետ, ուրեմն, դուք առաջինը պետք է շահագրգռված լինեիք ուղիղ եթերով այս գործընթացը հեռարձակելու մեջ», - ասաց Զուրաբյանը:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ http://www.ilur.am/news/view/48843.h....lRtWbqYK.dpuf

----------


## Chuk

_Ի դեպ, քանի ես ինտերնետ մտնել չէի հաջողում, տեղի ունեցավ «Չե՛ք անցկացնի»-ի համաժողովը, որի ժամանակ մի շարք ուժերի կողմից ստորագրվեց հետևյալ հայտարարությունը.
_

Մենք՝ Հայաստանի  քաղաքական ուժերը, հասարակական կազմակերպությունները և քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնությունները,

հաշվի առնելով, որ սահմանադրական փոփոխություն նախաձեռնող իշխանությունները ձևավորվել են կեղծված ընտրությունների միջոցով և չկա հանրային վստահություն ոչ իշխանության, ոչ էլ նրա որևէ նախաձեռնության նկատմամբ,

արձանագրելով, որ Հայաստանում առկա խնդիրները պայմանավորված են ոչ թե սահմանադրության անկատարությամբ, այլ սահմանադրական նորմերի ոտնահարմամբ,

գիտակցելով, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանը և իր վարչախումբը խորհրդարանական համակարգին անցնելու քողի տակ ձեռնարկել են սահմանադրության փոփոխություն, որի հիմնական նպատակն է շրջանցել նախագահական պաշտոնավարման երրորդ ժամկետի սահմանադրական արգելքը և հավերժացնել իրենց  իշխանությունը,

համարելով, որ քաղաքական մենաշնորհի հաստատման միջոցով երկրում սահմանադրության ուժով ստեղծվում է պարտոկրատիա և փորձ է արվում ոչնչացնել քաղաքական և հասարակական որևէ հակակշիռ,

նկատի ունենալով, որ նման հեռանկարը սպառնում է երկրի անվտանգությանն ու կայունությանը և վտանգում է Հայաստանի Հանրապետության՝ իբրև ինքնիշխան, ժողովրդավարական, սոցիալական և իրավական պետության կայացումը,

հայտարարում ենք, որ մեր առջև նպատակ ենք դնում կասեցնել սահմանադրական փոփոխության գործընթացը և իշխող վարչախմբի վերարտադրությունը: Այդ նպատակին հասնելու համար համախմբվում ենք որպես «ՈՉ»-ի ճակատ, նախաձեռնում ենք համաժողովրդական դիմադրություն և Հայաստանի քաղաքացիներին ու հասարակական-քաղաքական բոլոր միավորներին կոչ ենք անում  միանալ երկրում ծավալվող պայքարին:

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրես«Ժառանգություն» կուսակցությունՀայաստանի Ժողովրդական կուսակցությունՀիմնադիր խորհրդարան«Հայազն» կուսակցությունԱզգային համաձայնություն կուսակցությունԱզգային ինքնորոշում միավորում«Արմատ» ժողովրդավարության և քաղաքացիական հասարակության զարգացման կենտրոն ՀԿ«ՀՀ քաղաքագետների միություն» ՀԿ«Մարտի 1»  ՀԿ«Իրավունքի և ազատության կենտրոն» ՀԿ«Հելսինկյան քաղաքացիական ասամբլեայի հայկական կոմիտե» ՀԿ«Ազատականություն և ժողովրդավարություն» ՀԿ«Քազաքացիական ազգային նախաձեռնություն» ՀԿ«Էկոլոգիական իրավունք» ՀԿ«Մենք հանուն ժողովրդավարության» ՀԿ«Ռեֆորմ» հանուն ժողովրդավարության զարգացման ՀԿՇիրակի մարզի «Բարեփոխում և զարգացում» իրավապաշտպան ՀԿ«Հանուն արդարության» ՀԿ«Դեպի բացարձակ ժողովրդավարություն» ՀԿ«Փաստաբաններ մարդու իրավունքների համար» ՀԿ«Ո՛չ թալանին» քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնությունԹեղուտի պաշտպանության քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնություն«Դուրս մեր գրպանից» քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնություն«Չե՛ք անցկացնի» քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնություն




Համաժողովից հետո հայտարարությանը միացել են.

Հայոց Համազգային Շարժում Հ-ԿՀայաստանի Ազգային Ազատագրական Շարժումը սփյուռքից«Ժողովրդավարական Ցանց» նախաձեռնություն

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էկեք ընդունենք, որ նախագահի ներկայացուցիչին՝ Վարդան Պողոսյանին, շատ լավ են ընտրել: Ծախու ԲՏ-ի ամենավտանգավոր՝ խիստ գրագետ, տեսակն ա:

----------

Chuk (15.09.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Էկեք ընդունենք, որ նախագահի ներկայացուցիչին՝ Վարդան Պողոսյանին, շատ լավ են ընտրել: Ծախու ԲՏ-ի ամենավտանգավոր՝ խիստ գրագետ, տեսակն ա:


Ես նույնիսկ ընդունում եմ, որ իրանք շատ լավ ու ճիշտ են գործում բոլոր ֆրոնտերում, հրաշալի կարողանալով տապալել բոլոր շարժումները, առնել ծախվողների, վախացնել թաքցնելիք ունեցողներին ու վախկոտներին, ջլատել, մասնատել ազնիվներին, խաղը իրանց կողմը շուռ տալ, նման նախաձեռնություններում բանախոս դարձնել գրագետ ու միաժամանկ որոշակիորեն համակրելիներին և այլն:

Բայց դե ինչքան էլ լավ գործեն, պետք ա իրանց դեմ պայքարվի ու պայքարի նոր ուղիներ գտնվի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես նույնիսկ ընդունում եմ, որ իրանք շատ լավ ու ճիշտ են գործում բոլոր ֆրոնտերում, հրաշալի կարողանալով տապալել բոլոր շարժումները, առնել ծախվողների, վախացնել թաքցնելիք ունեցողներին ու վախկոտներին, ջլատել, մասնատել ազնիվներին, խաղը իրանց կողմը շուռ տալ, նման նախաձեռնություններում բանախոս դարձնել գրագետ ու միաժամանկ որոշակիորեն համակրելիներին և այլն:
> 
> Բայց դե ինչքան էլ լավ գործեն, պետք ա իրանց դեմ պայքարվի ու պայքարի նոր ուղիներ գտնվի:


Ընգեր, որ փոփոխություններ առաջարկողներ էտքան ճիշտ ու խելոք են գործում, դեմերն էլ էտքան թուլակամ են ու հեշտ ծախվող, մենք հո էշ չե՞նք որ գնանք թուլակամ ու ծախու դեմերի հետևից: Ավելի ճիշտ չի՞ գնալ խելացի, ճիշտ գործող ու ուժեղ գործիչների հետևից: Ասածս էլ հենց էն ա, ես կողմ եմ սահմանադրական փոփոխություններին, քանի որ առաջարկողները կարող ա ԲՏ են, բայց դեմերը ԲՏ-Ից բեթար են, քանի որ հեշտ ծախվում են ԲՏ-ներին:

----------


## Chuk

> Ընգեր, որ փոփոխություններ առաջարկողներ էտքան ճիշտ ու խելոք են գործում, դեմերն էլ էտքան թուլակամ են ու հեշտ ծախվող, մենք հո էշ չե՞նք որ գնանք թուլակամ ու ծախու դեմերի հետևից: Ավելի ճիշտ չի՞ գնալ խելացի, ճիշտ գործող ու ուժեղ գործիչների հետևից: Ասածս էլ հենց էն ա, ես կողմ եմ սահմանադրական փոփոխություններին, քանի որ առաջարկողները կարող ա ԲՏ են, բայց դեմերը ԲՏ-Ից բեթար են, քանի որ հեշտ ծախվում են ԲՏ-ներին:


Ոչ-ի շարժում նախաձեռնողների հիմնական մասը չծախվողները, չընկճվողները, դուխովները ու ուժեղներն են, որոնք մի անգամվա կամ տաս անգամվա պարտություննից հետո տակները չեն լցնում ու չեն մտածում, որ ուրեմն ֆսյո:

Իհարկե իմ համար հեչ հաճելի չի, որ մեզ միանում են նաև հայրիկյաններն ու հմայակները, բայց իրանք շարժման մեջ եղանակ ստեղծող չեն լինելու:

Էնպես որ դու կարաս շարունակես քրֆել պայքարել փորձողներին, էդ քո գործն ա, բայց պայքարել փորձողները հենց ուժեղ ու ճիշտ գործող գործիչներն են:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ոչ-ի շարժում նախաձեռնողների հիմնական մասը չծախվողները, չընկճվողները, դուխովները ու ուժեղներն են, որոնք մի անգամվա կամ տաս անգամվա պարտություննից հետո տակները չեն լցնում ու չեն մտածում, որ ուրեմն ֆսյո:
> 
> Իհարկե իմ համար հեչ հաճելի չի, որ մեզ միանում են նաև հայրիկյաններն ու հմայակները, բայց իրանք շարժման մեջ եղանակ ստեղծող չեն լինելու:
> 
> Էնպես որ դու կարաս շարունակես քրֆել պայքարել փորձողներին, էդ քո գործն ա, բայց պայքարել փորձողները հենց ուժեղ ու ճիշտ գործող գործիչներն են:


Ապեր, էտ «հիմնական մասից» մնացել են մի չորս հոգի, էն էլ լուրջ հարցական ա, իրա՞նք չեն ծախվել, թե՞ փող տվող չի եղել: Մի հատ ՀԿ-ի կազմին նայի առաջ ու հետո, ու նայի նրա հետ բոլոր համագործակցած ու երկխոսածներին: Ես Գալուստի էշություններին հիմա ավելի լուրջ եմ վերաբերվում, քան Լևոնի խորիմաստ քաղաքական վերլուծություններին, ու դրա համար հիմնավոր պատճառներ ունեմ:

----------


## Chuk

> ու դրա համար հիմնավոր պատճառներ ունեմ:


Դու պարզապես հոգնած ու հիասթափված բիձա ես  :Tongue: 

Իմ ու քո իրար գզելը չլիներ, էս թեման կմեռներ ։D

----------

Աթեիստ (15.09.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իմ ու քո իրար գզելը չլիներ, էս թեման կմեռներ ։D


Ինչը նշանակում ա, որ որոշ մեծն քաղաքական վերլուծաբան առաջնորդների բուռն ջանքերի արդյունքում քաղաքական կյանքն ու դրա նկատմամբ հետաքրքրությունը Հայաստանում լրիվ մեռել ա: Այսինք, ճիշտ տղեն Գալուստն ա, ճիշտ ճանապարհը՝ սահմանադրական փոփոխությունները:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Տրիբուն ապեր... Հայաստանում ընդամենը մի մջոցառում կա որի հետ ժողովուրդը հույս ա կապում, որը քիչ թե շատ ժողովրդին մոբիլիզացնում ու գալվանայզ ա անում, փոփոխությունների հույս ա տալիս ու ընդհանրապես եթե մի բան լինի դրա միջոցով կարա լինի... էտի նախագահական ընտրություններն են... ու հիմա ծենք էտ էլ ենք վերացնելու եթե լուրջ չմոտենանք ու թողենք որ էս սահմանադրությունն անցնի...

----------

Chuk (15.09.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Ինչը նշանակում ա, որ որոշ մեծն քաղաքական վերլուծաբան առաջնորդների բուռն ջանքերի արդյունքում քաղաքական կյանքն ու դրա նկատմամբ հետաքրքրությունը Հայաստանում լրիվ մեռել ա: Այսինք, ճիշտ տղեն Գալուստն ա, ճիշտ ճանապարհը՝ սահմանադրական փոփոխությունները:


Ապ, էդ առաջնորդների ջանքերով նույնիսկ դոդն էր քաղաքական գործիչ դառել ու ժողովուրդն ակտիվացել էր, մինչև որ դոդին քո գալուստի շեֆ սերժիկը ոչ քաղաքական, այլ լրիվ քրեական ձևով վերջնական կզցրեց, դու էլ փոխանակ դա գնահատեիր քրեական արարք ու սաղ հերսդ ուղղեիր սերժիկին, որոշեցիր իմպոտենտ հայտարարել քաղաքականությամբ պայքարողներին։

Իսկ էս հարցում ակտիվությունը դեռ առջևում է։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապ, էդ առաջնորդների ջանքերով նույնիսկ դոդն էր քաղաքական գործիչ դառել ու ժողովուրդն ակտիվացել էր, մինչև որ դոդին քո գալուստի շեֆ սերժիկը ոչ քաղաքական, այլ լրիվ քրեական ձևով վերջնական կզցրեց, դու էլ փոխանակ դա գնահատեիր քրեական արարք ու սաղ հերսդ ուղղեիր սերժիկին, որոշեցիր իմպոտենտ հայտարարել քաղաքականությամբ պայքարողներին։
> 
> Իսկ էս հարցում ակտիվությունը դեռ առջևում է։


Ապեր, դոդը քրեական հանցագործ ա, ու իրան կզացրեցին քրեական ձևով: Տենց էլ պիտի լիներ: Մեղավոր են նրանք, ովքեր քրեական հանցագործին, օլիգարխին, թալանչիին, էս երկրի պրոբլեմների հիմնական մեղավորներից մեկին, սարքում են քաղաքական գործիչ, ազգի փրկիչ, հետը համագործակցում են, ու հետո էլ մեղա են գալիս, թե ինչ մեղք էր ազգի փրկիչ քաղաքական գործիչը, որին դաժանաբար կզցրին: Գնա ու ողբա հայ ժողովուրդ:

----------

Աթեիստ (16.09.2015), Բիձա (28.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, դոդը քրեական հանցագործ ա, ու իրան կզացրեցին քրեական ձևով: Տենց էլ պիտի լիներ: Մեղավոր են նրանք, ովքեր քրեական հանցագործին, օլիգարխին, թալանչիին, էս երկրի պրոբլեմների հիմնական մեղավորներից մեկին, սարքում են քաղաքական գործիչ, ազգի փրկիչ, հետը համագործակցում են, ու հետո էլ մեղա են գալիս, թե ինչ մեղք էր ազգի փրկիչ քաղաքական գործիչը, որին դաժանաբար կզցրին: Գնա ու ողբա հայ ժողովուրդ:


Էս երկրում քրեական ձևով կզցրել են ոչ միայն դոդին։ Ու կա պահ, երբ պտի թիրախդ լինի կզցնողը՝ եթե նույնիսկ կզողն էլ ա հանագործ։ Պիտի հասկանաս, որ ՔՈ, ԻՄ թողտվությամբ աննասուն համակարգ ա ձևավորվել, որտեղ իրանց ունեցած ռեսուրսներով կզցնում են բոլորին՝ Գռզոյին, Արամ Սարգսյանին, Նիկոլին, Արզումանյան Ալիկին, Զուրաբյանյանին, Լյուդային, Սաֆարյան Ստյոպիկին, Վաղինակներին, այլոց։ Ու փոխանակ ասես, ձեր տիրոջ մերը՝Սերժիկ, ասում ես լևոն։ Հաշի չես առնում, որ մեը պարտությունների ըիմնական պատճառը ռեսուրսի քիչ լինելն ա, ոչ թե արածի սխալ լինելը։ Ու փոխանակ անձովդ ռեսուրսն ավելացնես, դրա դեմ ես գործում։

Քո գործն ա, ձյաձ։ Մեկ ա քեզ շատ եմ սիրում, ու մեկ ա մեչ ուզած հաղթանակին հասնելու ենք, քո հետ, կամ առանց քեզ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս երկրում քրեական ձևով կզցրել են ոչ միայն դոդին։ Ու կա պահ, երբ պտի թիրախդ լինի կզցնողը՝ եթե նույնիսկ կզողն էլ ա հանագործ։ Պիտի հասկանաս, որ ՔՈ, ԻՄ թողտվությամբ աննասուն համակարգ ա ձևավորվել, որտեղ իրանց ունեցած ռեսուրսներով կզցնում են բոլորին՝ Գռզոյին, Արամ Սարգսյանին, Նիկոլին, Արզումանյան Ալիկին, Զուրաբյանյանին, Լյուդային, Սաֆարյան Ստյոպիկին, Վաղինակներին, այլոց։ Ու փոխանակ ասես, ձեր տիրոջ մերը՝Սերժիկ, ասում ես լևոն։ Հաշի չես առնում, որ մեը պարտությունների ըիմնական պատճառը ռեսուրսի քիչ լինելն ա, ոչ թե արածի սխալ լինելը։ Ու փոխանակ անձովդ ռեսուրսն ավելացնես, դրա դեմ ես գործում։
> 
> Քո գործն ա, ձյաձ։ Մեկ ա քեզ շատ եմ սիրում, ու մեկ ա մեչ ուզած հաղթանակին հասնելու ենք, քո հետ, կամ առանց քեզ։


Ապեր, եթե էտքան հեշտ կզում են ուրեմն արժանի են կզելուն, ինչ ասեմ: Ու էլի եմ ասում Լևոնի տիրոջ մերը, որ ինչքան կզող կար մեյդան հանեց, մեզ էլ քցեց քաքը: Կզողներին հանում դեմ ա տալիս Սերժիկին, Սերժիկը կզցնում ա, հետո էլ բողոքում են, թե Սերժիկը կզցնում ա: Բա Սերժիկի գործը կզցնել ա, կզցնում ա, բա ինչ անի ? Կարող ա թողնի ասենք Լյուդմիլան կամ Դոդը իրան կզցնեն, հո կով չի?

----------

Ռուֆուս (16.09.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, եթե էտքան հեշտ կզում են ուրեմն արժանի են կզելուն, ինչ ասեմ: Ու էլի եմ ասում Լևոնի տիրոջ մերը, որ ինչքան կզող կար մեյդան հանեց, մեզ էլ քցեց քաքը: Կզողներին հանում դեմ ա տալիս Սերժիկին, Սերժիկը կզցնում ա, հետո էլ բողոքում են, թե Սերժիկը կզցնում ա: Բա Սերժիկի գործը կզցնել ա, կզցնում ա, բա ինչ անի ? Կարող ա թողնի ասենք Լյուդմիլան կամ Դոդը իրան կզցնեն, հո կով չի?


Կայնի տենամ ճիշտ ե՞մ հասկացել... ուրեմն սերոժը որ լյուդային ու դոդին կզցնում ա ուրեմն Լևոնն ա մեղավո՞ր... ես էլ ասում եմ դու ես մեղավոր...խի չէ՞ որ...

----------

Chuk (16.09.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, եթե էտքան հեշտ կզում են ուրեմն արժանի են կզելուն, ինչ ասեմ: Ու էլի եմ ասում Լևոնի տիրոջ մերը, որ ինչքան կզող կար մեյդան հանեց, մեզ էլ քցեց քաքը: Կզողներին հանում դեմ ա տալիս Սերժիկին, Սերժիկը կզցնում ա, հետո էլ բողոքում են, թե Սերժիկը կզցնում ա: Բա Սերժիկի գործը կզցնել ա, կզցնում ա, բա ինչ անի ? Կարող ա թողնի ասենք Լյուդմիլան կամ Դոդը իրան կզցնեն, հո կով չի?


Ապեր, Լևոնն իրա խարիզմայով, իրա խոսքով ինձ՝ կոնկրետ ինձ դարձրեց պայքարող տեսակ:

Վաղը սարժիկը կարող ա գտնի ձևն ինձ կզցնելու: Եթե դու դրանից հետո հայտարարես, որ Լևոնն ա մեղավոր, որ իմ նմանին ոտի ա կանգնացրել, ուրեմն դու Վազգան Մանուկյանից ավելի իդիոտ ես, Գեղամյան Արտաշից ավելի դհոլ, Բաղդասարյան Արթուրից ավելի ԱԽՔ, ու ընդհանրապես էլ պիտի քաղաքականությունից ծպտուն չհանես: Որտև եթե հանկարծ տենց բան ասես, ուրեմն դու...   :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

հ.գ. ըստ որոշ դիտարկումների սերժիկը կզցրել ա քո նման խոսողներին, Տրիբուն ձյա: Ուղղակի ես հակված եմ համարել, որ ձեր հիասթափությունը ժամանակավոր ա, ու դուք ձեզ կվերագտնեք:

հ.գ.2. կզցնելը անպայման չի, որ ենթադրի ուղիղ շփում, կամ անհատական որոշակի զիջում, դա նաև ընդհանուր բնույթի երևույթ ա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կայնի տենամ ճիշտ ե՞մ հասկացել... ուրեմն սերոժը որ լյուդային ու դոդին կզցնում ա ուրեմն Լևոնն ա մեղավո՞ր... ես էլ ասում եմ դու ես մեղավոր...խի չէ՞ որ...


Մեֆ, կուզեի՞ր դոդի պես կզած լինեիր: Հերիք ա դոդից տուժվածի կերպար սարքեք: Մնում ա փող հավաքենք, որ սովից չմեռնի, կամ ազգովի դիմենք Մարդու Իրավունքների Եվրոպական Դատարան, որ կյանքն ու առողջությունը փրկենք: 

Նույն էլ վերաբերվում ա Լյուդային: Իրա տխմար կուսակցությամբ մի պահ Լևոնի քամակն էր, էն հույսով որ դեպուտատ դառնա, հիմա էլ նույն ձևի Սերժի ոռն ա մտնում, որ էլի մի ձևի անցնի պառլամենտ: Ես ընդեղ կզած մարդ չեմ տենում: Տեսնում եմ շարքային ծախված: 

Նույնը վերաբերվում ա մնացած բոլոր «կզածներին»: Սաղ բոզի տղեքը երկու կապեկով ծախվում են, բայց Սերժին բոբո են սարքել, յանիմ իրանց կյանքին վտանգ էր սպառնում:  

ՈՒ հա, հենց Լևոնն ա մեղավոր, որ ինչքն հին ու նոր թալանչի, ծախու, պուտանկա բոսյակ կար, սարքեց քաղաքական գործիչ ու ազգի փրկիչ: Դրա համար էլ հիմա մնացել են իրեք հոգով, ներառյալ Լևոնը: Լևոնն ա մեղավոր, որ իրա ամեն տխմար միտքը գրագետ սղցրեք քաղաքական վերլուծության տակ: Մենք մեղավոր ենք, որ «հայակենտրոն դոդ քաղաքական գործիչը (իրականում թալանչի մադասպանը) կփրկի Հայաստանը» մառազմին հավատացինք: Ես իմ վրա եմ վերցնում, եթե տենց տխմարությանը մի վարկյան հավատացել եմ, ուրեմն Սերժիկի սահմանադրական փոփոխություններին պիտի հազար անգամ հավատամ: 

Թեմայի շրջանակներում - ժողովուրդ, «ոչ»-ի ճակատը, կամ ինչ ախմախ անուն էլ որ դրել են էս անգամ, բացարձակ անիմաստ ու անտեղի էներգիայի վատնում ա: Մասնակցեք ակտիվորեն հանրաքվեին ու կողմ քվերակեք:

----------

Բիձա (28.12.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> հ.գ. ըստ որոշ դիտարկումների սերժիկը կզցրել ա քո նման խոսողներին, Տրիբուն ձյա: Ուղղակի ես հակված եմ համարել, որ ձեր հիասթափությունը ժամանակավոր ա, ու դուք ձեզ կվերագտնեք:
> 
> հ.գ.2. կզցնելը անպայման չի, որ ենթադրի ուղիղ շփում, կամ անհատական որոշակի զիջում, դա նաև ընդհանուր բնույթի երևույթ ա:


Ախմախ դիտարկումներդ քեզ պահի .... ոչ թե էն պատճառով, որ ես կարող ա դրանից վիրավորեմ, այլ քանի որ ոչ մի օգուտ դրանից չկա - այսինք ձեր պայքարի որակը դրանից չի բարձրանալու, արդյունքն էլ չի փայլելու: Մնալու են նույն անհույս ու ամիմաստ վերլուծաբանները, էն հույսով, որ մի օր կարող ա Սերժիկը իրանց էլ լավ գին տա: Բայց չի տալու, քանի որ Սերժիկին տենց պայքարողներ պետք են:

----------


## Chuk

> Ախմախ դիտարկումներդ քեզ պահի .... ոչ թե էն պատճառով, որ ես կարող ա դրանից վիրավորեմ, այլ քանի որ ոչ մի օգուտ դրանից չկա - այսինք ձեր պայքարի որակը դրանից չի բարձրանալու, արդյունքն էլ չի փայլելու: Մնալու են նույն անհույս ու ամիմաստ վերլուծաբանները, էն հույսով, որ մի օր կարող ա Սերժիկը իրանց էլ լավ գին տա: Բայց չի տալու, քանի որ Սերժիկին տենց պայքարողներ պետք են:


Ինչո՞վ ա ախմախ դիտարկումս։ Եթե մենք (էս անգամ մենք գրեմ, որ չկարծես քեզ վիրավորելու համար եմ ասում) համակերպվել ենք, որ իշխող վարչախումբը (էս անգամ սենց գրեմ, որ չասես սերժիկին բոբո եմ սարքում) ինչ ուզի վրաներս կսղցնի՝ իրա բարեկեցությունն ապահովելու համար, դեռ մի բան էլ մենք կարող ա իրան օգնենք, օրինակ՝ գնանք ու այո քննարկենք, ուրեմն կզել ենք, ուրեմն մեզ կզցրել են, ուրեմն մեր մեջից հավատը վերացրել են, պայքարի ոգին վերացրել են։

Հա, ձյաձ, էդ դեպքում մեզ գնահատել այլ կերպ, քան կզած, անհնար ա։ Ինչ փաթեթավորում ուզում ես տուր դրան, ուզում ես թիրախը փոխի Լևոնի վրա ու իրան քաղաքական իմպոտենտ անվանի, ուզում ես աշխարհաքաղաքական վերլուծությամբ ինքդ քեզ համար արդարացրու չպայքարելը, ուզում ես քաղաքական ու քաղաքացիական ակցիաները քրֆի ու անունը դիր, որ իրանք պայքարը ծաղրում են, ինչ ձև ուզում ես ներկայացրու, դրանով չենք դադարի կզած լինել։

Չկզելու միակ տարբերակն ընդդիմանալն ու պայքարելն ա։ Հակառակ ցանկացած դեպքում կարելի ա լուծել առավելագույնը անձնական «բարեկեցության» խնդիր, ինչը շատերն անում են տարիներ շարունակ, բայց շարունակելով մնալ կզած, որտև համակարգի քմահաճայքով էդ բարեկեցությունից կարող են մի վայրկյանում զրկվել։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինչո՞վ ա ախմախ դիտարկումս։ Եթե մենք (էս անգամ մենք գրեմ, որ չկարծես քեզ վիրավորելու համար եմ ասում) համակերպվել ենք, որ իշխող վարչախումբը (էս անգամ սենց գրեմ, որ չասես սերժիկին բոբո եմ սարքում) ինչ ուզի վրաներս կսղցնի՝ իրա բարեկեցությունն ապահովելու համար, դեռ մի բան էլ մենք կարող ա իրան օգնենք, օրինակ՝ գնանք ու այո քննարկենք, ուրեմն կզել ենք, ուրեմն մեզ կզցրել են, ուրեմն մեր մեջից հավատը վերացրել են, պայքարի ոգին վերացրել են։
> 
> Հա, ձյաձ, էդ դեպքում մեզ գնահատել այլ կերպ, քան կզած, անհնար ա։ Ինչ փաթեթավորում ուզում ես տուր դրան, ուզում ես թիրախը փոխի Լևոնի վրա ու իրան քաղաքական իմպոտենտ անվանի, ուզում ես աշխարհաքաղաքական վերլուծությամբ ինքդ քեզ համար արդարացրու չպայքարելը, ուզում ես քաղաքական ու քաղաքացիական ակցիաները քրֆի ու անունը դիր, որ իրանք պայքարը ծաղրում են, ինչ ձև ուզում ես ներկայացրու, դրանով չենք դադարի կզած լինել։
> 
> Չկզելու միակ տարբերակն ընդդիմանալն ու պայքարելն ա։ Հակառակ ցանկացած դեպքում կարելի ա լուծել առավելագույնը անձնական «բարեկեցության» խնդիր, ինչը շատերն անում են տարիներ շարունակ, բայց շարունակելով մնալ կզած, որտև համակարգի քմահաճայքով էդ բարեկեցությունից կարող են մի վայրկյանում զրկվել։


Հավայի փլիսոփայում ես, ու շատ գեղարվեստական ոճով: Կարամ գնահատեմ ոգիդ ու կամքդ, բայց ոչ գիտակցությունդ: Ապեր, ձեր ընդդիմալան ու պայքարելը բոոոոոլ-բոլ տեսել ենք ու գոհ ու շնորհակալ ենք. երկխոսել Սերժի հետ ու համագործակցել դոդի հետ, միզել Նիկոլի վրա, չբարևել Րաֆֆիին, սիրել Լյուդային, քվերակել եՏՄ օգտին, շոփինգ Ստրասբուրգում, քաղաքական վերլուծություն ...... Ապեր, թախանձագին խնդրում եմ այլևս ոչ ընդդիմանալ, ոչ էլ պայքարել, քանի որ ձեր պայքարի արդյունքում էսօր ավելի խորը քաքի մեջ ենք, քան կարայինք լինեինք: 

Էն որ Սերժիկն էսօր իշխանությանը ա, դրանում Լևոնի ներդրումն ավելի շատ ա, քան հենց Սերժինը:  

p.s. յոպեռեսետե, չաթլախները կոլեկտիվ Պուծինի ձվերին պապա են ասում, հետո Սերժիկից են բողոքում, արա .... դրանք լու՞րջ են, ո՞ր իրան կես գրամ հարգող մարդը դրանց գոնե մի ասածը լուրջ կընդունի .... ես չգիտեմ իմ վրա ով ա ավելի շատ ազդում, Զուրաբյան Լևոնը իրա տափակությամբ, թե՞ թոխմախի Մհերը իրա խուլիգանությամբ .... երևի ամեն դեպքում առաջինը ... երկրորդը գոնե դասական հանցագործ ա, իրան փիլիսոփայի տեղ չի դրել ...

----------


## Chuk

> Հավայի փլիսոփայում ես, ու շատ գեղարվեստական ոճով: Կարամ գնահատեմ ոգիդ ու կամքդ, բայց ոչ գիտակցությունդ: Ապեր, ձեր ընդդիմալան ու պայքարելը բոոոոոլ-բոլ տեսել ենք ու գոհ ու շնորհակալ ենք. երկխոսել Սերժի հետ ու համագործակցել դոդի հետ, միզել Նիկոլի վրա, չբարևել Րաֆֆիին, սիրել Լյուդային, քվերակել եՏՄ օգտին, շոփինգ Ստրասբուրգում, քաղաքական վերլուծություն ...... Ապեր, թախանձագին խնդրում եմ այլևս ոչ ընդդիմանալ, ոչ էլ պայքարել, քանի որ ձեր պայքարի արդյունքում էսօր ավելի խորը քաքի մեջ ենք, քան կարայինք լինեինք: 
> 
> Էն որ Սերժիկն էսօր իշխանությանը ա, դրանում Լևոնի ներդրումն ավելի շատ ա, քան հենց Սերժինը:  
> 
> p.s. յոպեռեսետե, չաթլախները կոլեկտիվ Պուծինի ձվերին պապա են ասում, հետո Սերժիկից են բողոքում, արա .... դրանք լու՞րջ են, ո՞ր իրան կես գրամ հարգող մարդը դրանց գոնե մի ասածը լուրջ կընդունի .... ես չգիտեմ իմ վրա ով ա ավելի շատ ազդում, Զուրաբյան Լևոնը իրա տափակությամբ, թե՞ թոխմախի Մհերը իրա խուլիգանությամբ .... երևի ամեն դեպքում առաջինը ... երկրորդը գոնե դասական հանցագործ ա, իրան փիլիսոփայի տեղ չի դրել ...


Հա, ապյեր, սա՜ղ Լևոնն ա մեղավոր  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հավայի փլիսոփայում ես, ու շատ գեղարվեստական ոճով: Կարամ գնահատեմ ոգիդ ու կամքդ, բայց ոչ գիտակցությունդ: Ապեր, ձեր ընդդիմալան ու պայքարելը բոոոոոլ-բոլ տեսել ենք ու գոհ ու շնորհակալ ենք. երկխոսել Սերժի հետ ու համագործակցել դոդի հետ, միզել Նիկոլի վրա, չբարևել Րաֆֆիին, սիրել Լյուդային, քվերակել եՏՄ օգտին, շոփինգ Ստրասբուրգում, քաղաքական վերլուծություն ...... Ապեր, թախանձագին խնդրում եմ այլևս ոչ ընդդիմանալ, ոչ էլ պայքարել, քանի որ ձեր պայքարի արդյունքում էսօր ավելի խորը քաքի մեջ ենք, քան կարայինք լինեինք: 
> 
> Էն որ Սերժիկն էսօր իշխանությանը ա, դրանում Լևոնի ներդրումն ավելի շատ ա, քան հենց Սերժինը:  
> 
> p.s. յոպեռեսետե, չաթլախները կոլեկտիվ Պուծինի ձվերին պապա են ասում, հետո Սերժիկից են բողոքում, արա .... դրանք լու՞րջ են, ո՞ր իրան կես գրամ հարգող մարդը դրանց գոնե մի ասածը լուրջ կընդունի .... ես չգիտեմ իմ վրա ով ա ավելի շատ ազդում, Զուրաբյան Լևոնը իրա տափակությամբ, թե՞ թոխմախի Մհերը իրա խուլիգանությամբ .... երևի ամեն դեպքում առաջինը ... երկրորդը գոնե դասական հանցագործ ա, իրան փիլիսոփայի տեղ չի դրել ...


Ապեր թարգի, հա՞... էսօր Հրանտ Բագրատյանն էլ գնաց սերժի մոտ... հիմա ի՞նչ անենք, գնանք Լևոնին տփե՞նք... կլնի՞ Հրանտին տփենք... 

վաբշե տօ սաղ դու ես մեղավոր...

----------


## Տրիբուն

Չի բացառվում, որ Լևոնն էլ գնա Սերժի մոտ։ Ժամանակին հետը համագործակցելու խիստ ցանկություն ուներ։

----------


## Chuk

> էսօր Հրանտ Բագրատյանն էլ գնաց սերժի մոտ...


Բագրատյանին չէի շտապի «անուն կպցնել»: Բոլոր գնացածներից միակն ա, ում մոտիվացիան ուզում եմ իրենից լսել: Ամեն դեպքում ինքը հստակ դեմ ա հանդես գալիս էս փոփոխություններին:

----------

Աթեիստ (17.09.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Սեպտեմբերի 25-ին կմեկնարկի ՈՉ-ի ճակատի հրապարակային գործողությունները: Առաջին հանրահավաքը, ինչպես նախօրոք որոշվել էր, կլինի Գյումրիում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բագրատյանին չէի շտապի «անուն կպցնել»: Բոլոր գնացածներից միակն ա, ում մոտիվացիան ուզում եմ իրենից լսել: Ամեն դեպքում ինքը հստակ դեմ ա հանդես գալիս էս փոփոխություններին:


ես էլ կուզեի իրանից լսել իրա մոտիվացիաները... ի՞նչ պտի ասի... ի՞նչ ասեր որ ասեինք "հա, լավ... օքեյ, դրա համար արժեր գնալ"

----------


## Chuk

> ես էլ կուզեի իրանից լսել իրա մոտիվացիաները... ի՞նչ պտի ասի... ի՞նչ ասեր որ ասեինք "հա, լավ... օքեյ, դրա համար արժեր գնալ"


Եսիմ, Մեֆ ձյա, օրինակ եթե գնացել ա պահանջելու անհապաղ հրաժարական տալ, որի դեպքում կմտածի սահմանադրական փոփոխություններն ավելի բովանդակային քննարկելու մասին, հակառակ դեպքում իրա սաղ էներգիայով ու ռեսուրսներով պայքարելու ա չանցկացնելու համար, էդ դեպքում իմ համար օք ա հանդիպելը:

Եթե գնացել ա «հավաստիացում ստանալու», որ սերժիկը չի հավակնում ԱԺ նախագահի աթոռին, էդ դեպքում ՕՔ չի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եսիմ, Մեֆ ձյա, օրինակ եթե գնացել ա պահանջելու անհապաղ հրաժարական տալ, որի դեպքում կմտածի սահմանադրական փոփոխություններն ավելի բովանդակային քննարկելու մասին, հակառակ դեպքում իրա սաղ էներգիայով ու ռեսուրսներով պայքարելու ա չանցկացնելու համար, էդ դեպքում իմ համար օք ա հանդիպելը:
> 
> Եթե գնացել ա «հավաստիացում ստանալու», որ սերժիկը չի հավակնում ԱԺ նախագահի աթոռին, էդ դեպքում ՕՔ չի:


Հրաժարականը պահանջի որից հետո քննարկի՞.... մմմմնօօօօօ... հո չասի՞ր.... ոչ մի դեպքում... էս վիճակով եթե անգամ հրաժարական տա, էլի չի լինի...

----------


## Chuk

> Հրաժարականը պահանջի որից հետո քննարկի՞.... մմմմնօօօօօ... հո չասի՞ր.... ոչ մի դեպքում... էս վիճակով եթե անգամ հրաժարական տա, էլի չի լինի...


Մեֆ, ընդամենը մի օրինակ բերեցի, որի դեպքում իրա էնտեղ գնալը կարող ա մանկամտություն համարեմ, բայց ՕՔ կլինի: Բայց դե անիմաստ ենթադրություն եմ անում, ընդամենն ասում եմ, որ իրանից կլսեմ իրա մոտիվացիան, նոր ինքս իմ համար կգնահատեմ իրա քայլը:

----------


## Chuk

> Սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների շրջանակներում այսօր "Ազատություն" կուսակցության ներկայացուցիչները (Ա.Ավագյան, Հ.Բագրատյան) հրավիրվել էինք քննարկման։ Նախագահ Ս.Սարգսյանի հետ հանդիպման ընթացքում քննարկվեցին ինչպես սկզբունքային- համակարգային (Ազատություն կուսակցությունը, բացմիցս նշել ենք, նախագահական համակարգի կողմնակից է), այնպես էլ կառուցվածքային հարցեր (մարդու իրավունքներ, ընտրական մեխանիզմներ, տնտեսական և ֆինանսական համակարգեր, սոցիալական իրավունքներ)։


Բագրատյանի ՖԲ էջից: Ինձ չբավարարեց: Գնալն անիմաստ էշություն էր: Բայց դե նաև պարզ ա, որ ինքը շարունակում ա դեմ մնալ էս գործընթացին:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բագրատյանի ՖԲ էջից: Ինձ չբավարարեց: Գնալն անիմաստ էշություն էր: Բայց դե նաև պարզ ա, որ ինքը շարունակում ա դեմ մնալ էս գործընթացին:


Չուկ... չկա տենց բան... հանդիպելը անիմաստ ա, քննարկելու բան չկա... ինչ ա չի հասկանու՞մ...

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ... չկա տենց բան... հանդիպելը անիմաստ ա, քննարկելու բան չկա... ինչ ա չի հասկանու՞մ...


Մեֆ, ինձ էլ ա հետաքրքրում, որ իմ դիրքորոշումը երկար չբացատրեմ, խնդրեմ, իրա պատից screenshot՝ իմ մասնակցությամբ

----------

Աթեիստ (17.09.2015)

----------


## Chuk



----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բագրատյանի ՖԲ էջից: Ինձ չբավարարեց: Գնալն անիմաստ էշություն էր: Բայց դե նաև պարզ ա, որ ինքը շարունակում ա դեմ մնալ էս գործընթացին:


Ինձ թվում ա Բագրատյանին խիստ ռեպրեսիայի են ենթարկել ....  :Sad:

----------


## Chuk

> Ինձ թվում ա Բագրատյանին խիստ ռեպրեսիայի են ենթարկել ....


Բացառված չի, բայց իր դեպքում էդքան էլ չեմ հավատում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինձ թվում ա Բագրատյանին խիստ ռեպրեսիայի են ենթարկել ....


ապեր, նույնն էլ դոդին են արել... էսի լրիվ տեղավորվում ա էդ ֆռեյմի մեջ...

----------


## Chuk

Կարծում եմ, որ սխալված չեմ լինի, եթե էս նորությունը էս թեմայում դնեմ.




> «Ժառանգություն» կուսակցության անդամ, ԱԺ «Ժառանգություն» խմբակցության ղեկավար Ռուբեն Հակոբյանը դուրս է եկել կուսակցությունից: Այդ մասին պատգամավորը գրել է Facebook-ի իր էջում:
> 
> «Վերջին շրջանում իմ և Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի մոտեցումները թե՛ արտաքին, թե՛ ներքին և թե ներկուսակցական կազմակերպական հարցերում սկզբունքորեն տարբերվում են, ինչն անարդյունավետ է դարձնում մեր համատեղ թիմային աշխատանքը։ Մեծ հարգանք ունեմ Րաֆֆիի անձի նկատմամբ և չեմ ցանկանում, որ մեր քաղաքական տարաձայնությունները բացասաբար անդրադառնան «Ժառանգության» և, մասնավորապես, Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի քաղաքական ծրագրերի իրականացմանը։ Դադարեցնում եմ անդամակցությունս «Ժառանգություն» կուսակցությանը, ինչպես նաև վայր դնում խմբակցության ղեկավարի լիազորությունները։ Շորհակալություն եմ հայտնում «Ժառանգության» բոլոր անդամներին՝ վերջին տարիների մեր համատեղ գործունեության համար»,- գրել է Ռուբեն Հակոբյանը։



Մի տեսակ տխուր ա: Ժառանգությանց ցուցակով ԱԺ էին անցել
- Քոքոբելյան Խաչատուրը, ով «Ազատ դեմոկրատներ» կուսակցությունից ա, ու կարծեմ դուրս ա եկել «Ժառանգություն» խմբակցությունից,
- Արզումանյան Ալիկը, ով ներկայումս նոր «Հայոց համազգային շարժում» կուսակցությունից ա, ու ներկայումս չի կիսում «Ժառանություն» կուսակցության տեսակետները,
- Թևան Պողոսյանը, ով անկուսակցական ա, ու կարծես թե նույնպես չի կիսում «Ժառանգություն» կուսակցության տեսակետները
- Ռուբիկ Հակոբյանը, ով դուրս եկավ «Ժառանգություն» կուսակցությունից՝ այլևս տեսակետները չկիսելու համար:

Փաստորեն Ժառանգությունից մնաց միայն Զարուհի Փոստանջյանը:



Ցավոք ՀԱԿ խմբակցությունում էլ կա նման իրավիճակ: Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը, Լյուդմիլա Սարգյսանն ու փաստորեն արդեն Հրանտ Բագրատյանը «ուրիշ գծի» մեջ:
Մնում են ՀԱԿ կուսակցությունից Արամ Մանուկյանը, Լևոն Զուրաբյանը, Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանը և ՀԺԿ-ից Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանը, որոնք նախնական հայտարարված գծի մեջ են:



Ոմանք կարող են սրանում մեղադրել ընդդիմությանը, անտեսելով, որ համակարգն է ջլատում իրանց, որի դեմ պետք է պայքարել ամբողջ ուժով: Ես չեմ ուզում հավերժացնել ՀՀԿ-ի ու սերժիկի իշխանությունը, որոնք էսպես քանդում ու վերացնում են բոլոր ընդդիմացող օջախները: Հենց մենակ էսքանի համար էլ «Ոչ» կասեի նոր սահմանադրությանը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կարծում եմ, որ սխալված չեմ լինի, եթե էս նորությունը էս թեմայում դնեմ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Մի տեսակ տխուր ա: Ժառանգությանց ցուցակով ԱԺ էին անցել
> - Քոքոբելյան Խաչատուրը, ով «Ազատ դեմոկրատներ» կուսակցությունից ա, ու կարծեմ դուրս ա եկել «Ժառանգություն» խմբակցությունից,
> - Արզումանյան Ալիկը, ով ներկայումս նոր «Հայոց համազգային շարժում» կուսակցությունից ա, ու ներկայումս չի կիսում «Ժառանություն» կուսակցության տեսակետները,
> - Թևան Պողոսյանը, ով անկուսակցական ա, ու կարծես թե նույնպես չի կիսում «Ժառանգություն» կուսակցության տեսակետները
> ...


սերժիկը կապ չունի... գ7 են, հո զոռով չի... ու մի քիչ շատ շատ են...

----------

Տրիբուն (18.09.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ոմանք կարող են սրանում մեղադրել ընդդիմությանը, անտեսելով, որ համակարգն է ջլատում իրանց, որի դեմ պետք է պայքարել ամբողջ ուժով: Ես չեմ ուզում հավերժացնել ՀՀԿ-ի ու սերժիկի իշխանությունը, որոնք էսպես քանդում ու վերացնում են բոլոր ընդդիմացող օջախները: Հենց մենակ էսքանի համար էլ «Ոչ» կասեի նոր սահմանադրությանը:


Քոռանամ ես .... էս ի՜նչ վատ բան ա անում Սերժիկը ... էս ո՜նց ա իրան թույլ տալիս ջլատել իրեն ընդդիմացողներին ... Էս սրբազան ընդդիմացողներն էլ հեչ չեն ուզում, բայց վերջում հանձնվում են, ի՜նչ մեղք են ... էկեք փրկենք իրանց

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ապեր, նույնն էլ դոդին են արել... էսի լրիվ տեղավորվում ա էդ ֆռեյմի մեջ...


Ապեր, ուրեմն դու բերնիցդ եկածն ասում ես Նիկոլի հասցեին, որը ուրիշ բան չլինի երկու տարի նստեց, ու բերնից եկածն ասում ա սրանց առանց վախենալու, բայց Հայաստանի գլխավոր օլիգարխ-մարդասպաններից մեկին ներկայացնում ես որպես զոհ ու իրա հետ տապալված համագործակցությունը ներկայացնում ես որպես լուրջ քաղաքականություն: Մի քիչ տարօրինակ չի՞:

----------

Աթեիստ (18.09.2015), Բիձա (28.12.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> սերժիկը կապ չունի... գ7 են, հո զոռով չի... ու մի քիչ շատ շատ են...


Տո լավ է  :Jpit: )))))

----------


## Chuk

> Քոռանամ ես .... էս ի՜նչ վատ բան ա անում Սերժիկը ... էս ո՜նց ա իրան թույլ տալիս ջլատել իրեն ընդդիմացողներին ... Էս սրբազան ընդդիմացողներն էլ հեչ չեն ուզում, բայց վերջում հանձնվում են, ի՜նչ մեղք են ... էկեք փրկենք իրանց


Խնդիրն իրանց փրկելը չի, այլ մեզ փրկելը: Մի վայրկյան անգամ չեմ կասկածում, որ քաղաքական այլ համակարգի դեպքում անգամ ՀՀԿ-ականներից շատերի վարքն էր լինելու կտրուկ տարբերվող հիմիկվանից, աշխատելու ու գործելու էին հնարավորինս մեզ գոհացնող տարբերակով:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, ուրեմն դու բերնիցդ եկածն ասում ես Նիկոլի հասցեին, որը ուրիշ բան չլինի երկու տարի նստեց, ու բերնից եկածն ասում ա սրանց առանց վախենալու, բայց Հայաստանի գլխավոր օլիգարխ-մարդասպաններից մեկին ներկայացնում ես որպես զոհ ու իրա հետ տապալված համագործակցությունը ներկայացնում ես որպես լուրջ քաղաքականություն: Մի քիչ տարօրինակ չի՞:


Սխալ ես ներկայացնում ապեր... նախ դոդը զոհ էր ու զոհ էր որտև դեմ էր դուրս եկել ռեժիմին... եթե ռեժիմը վտանգ չտեսներ, դոդի հետ տենց չէր վարվի, վտանգ էր տեսնում դրա համար արեց... ինչքանով էր գործընթացը լուրջ արդեն որոշվում ա ռեժիմի ռեակցիայով... հա դոդը օլիգարխ ա ու մասնակցել ա մարտի 1-ին... բայց իրա նկատմամբ ռեպրեսիա ա եղել... ռեպրեսիան պատիժ չի, արդարադատություն չի որ ուրախանամ... 

իսկ Նիկոլը ապուշ ա... էլի կասեմ... եթե դոդը իշխանությունից հեռանում էր ապա Նիկոլը անգիտակցաբար սերժի կողմից ա գործում... անգիտակցաբար.... էտի իրան սարքում ա ապուշ ամենամեղմ գնահատականներով... դուռակ...

----------


## Mephistopheles

Հես ա Նիկոլը... http://xnews.am/arm/news.php?id=9356

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ապեր, դու լրիվ արժան ես նրան, որ քո քաղաքական գործիչն ու էլիտան լինի դոդը ու իրա նմանները:

----------

Բիձա (28.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, դու լրիվ արժան ես նրան, որ քո քաղաքական գործիչն ու էլիտան լինի դոդը ու իրա նմանները:


Իսկ դու, որ քո իշխանությունը լինի նարմինով սերժիկն ու իրա ՀՀԿ հանցավոր բանդան:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, դու լրիվ արժան ես նրան, որ քո քաղաքական գործիչն ու էլիտան լինի դոդը ու իրա նմանները:


բա քոնն ով ա... սերժը՝ հավերժ սերժը՞...

չես կարդու՞մ ինչ եմ գրում...

----------


## Chuk

Էսօր ահագին հետևել եմ ԱԺ նիստին: Իհարկե քիչ մը գործ անելուս խանգարում էր, որտև հա ներվայնանում էի, բայց ձեռի հետ լսում էի ամեն դեպքում:

Մտքերի փոխանակման հատվածն էր: Էնպիսի տպավորություն էր, որ ՀՀԿ պատգամավորների ուշքն ու միտքը ոչ թե սահմանադրությունն էր, դրա կետերը, դրույթները, այլ ՀԱԿ-ը, ՀԱԿ-ի պահվածքը: Ու դա նորմալ ա: Բովանդակային քննարկման բան իրոք չկա: Իրանք ընդամենը պետք ա պատասխանեին իրենց հիմնական ընդդիմացողին: 

Ցավոք էսօր ոչ միայն ՀՀԿ-ն ա պայքարում ՀԱԿ-ի ու Լևոնի դեմ, այլ լիքը ուրիշ կուսակցություններ, անհատներ, խմբեր: 17 տարի ա անցել Լևոնի հրաժարականից ու ՀՀՇ-ի (ներկայումս՝ ՀԱԿ) իշխանությունից հեռացումից, բայց մեկ ա սաղի ուշքն ու միտքը սրանց դեմ պայքարելն ա: Ռոբն ու Սերժիկն իրանց բանդաներով ինչ ասես արին, բայց մեկ ա, դեռ սաղ Լևոնին ու ՀԱԿ (ՀՀՇ)-ին են մեղադրում: Ու դա բնական ա, որտև առ այսօր էլ քաղաքականությամբ մենակ իրանք են զբաղվում, բովանդակություն մենակ իրանք ունեն:

Ուղղակի տխուր ա, որ անգամ ակումբում կա էդ մթնոլորտը: Սա պիտի ավելի բարձր «ամբիոն» լիներ:

----------

Mephistopheles (20.09.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Գյումրեցի ակումբցիներ ջան, խոսք չեմ տալիս, բայց կաշխատեմ ես էլ լինել էդտեղ  :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (20.09.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Չուկ, Բագրատյանն ի՞նչ եղավ....

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, Բագրատյանն ի՞նչ եղավ....


Մի 40 քոմմենթ եղավ, բացի մի քանիսից սաղ քննադատական, ընդ որում չնայած օգտվողների ավելի շատ հատվածը կարդում են ստատուսներն ու բաց թողնում քննարկումները, իրա ստատուսն ավելի քիչ էին հավանել (լայքել), քան մեկնաբանությունները: Ասենք իմ գրածը ավելի շատ մարդ էր հավանել, որոնց մեծ մասին չէի ճանաչում, ու որ էջերը նայում էի, տեսնում էի, որ իրան համակրող դեմքեր են եղել մեծ մասը: Սա որպես նախաբան, ցույց տալու համար, որ իրա քայլը ըստ էության չընդունվեց հանրության՝ էդ թվում իր համակիրների կողմից: Դրանից հետո ինքը կորած էր, հաջորդ օրվա ԱԺ նիստին չկար, ՖԲ-ում չէր գրում, չէր պատասխանում: Հայտնվեց կարծեմ երկու օր հետո, շնորհակալություն հայտնեց մեկնաբանությունների համար ու խոստացավ, որ երբ Հայաստան վերադառնա, ավելի մանրամասն կարձագանքի: Իմ կարծիքով ինքն իրա արածից ու մեր վերաբերմունքից ահավոր մանթրաշ ա, բայց դեռ էլի սպասենք, վռազելու տեղ չունենք:

----------

Աթեիստ (20.09.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Թեմայում մի անգամ էլ էի գրել, էլի ասեմ: Էս մի քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնության անդամներն ու կազմակերպիչները դուրս շատ են գալիս: Նայեք ու տեսեք, որ ընդդիմադիր կարգին, պատրաստված, գրագետ, «քաղաքական»-ից չվախեցող տղերք ունենք: Ահագին էլ հետաքրքիր հարց ու պատասխան կա.

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մի 40 քոմմենթ եղավ, բացի մի քանիսից սաղ քննադատական, ընդ որում չնայած օգտվողների ավելի շատ հատվածը կարդում են ստատուսներն ու բաց թողնում քննարկումները, իրա ստատուսն ավելի քիչ էին հավանել (լայքել), քան մեկնաբանությունները: Ասենք իմ գրածը ավելի շատ մարդ էր հավանել, որոնց մեծ մասին չէի ճանաչում, ու որ էջերը նայում էի, տեսնում էի, որ իրան համակրող դեմքեր են եղել մեծ մասը: Սա որպես նախաբան, ցույց տալու համար, որ իրա քայլը ըստ էության չընդունվեց հանրության՝ էդ թվում իր համակիրների կողմից: Դրանից հետո ինքը կորած էր, հաջորդ օրվա ԱԺ նիստին չկար, ՖԲ-ում չէր գրում, չէր պատասխանում: Հայտնվեց կարծեմ երկու օր հետո, շնորհակալություն հայտնեց մեկնաբանությունների համար ու խոստացավ, որ երբ Հայաստան վերադառնա, ավելի մանրամասն կարձագանքի: Իմ կարծիքով ինքն իրա արածից ու մեր վերաբերմունքից ահավոր մանթրաշ ա, բայց դեռ էլի սպասենք, վռազելու տեղ չունենք:


Դա... ինձ թվում ա լավ էլ գիտի ու հասկանում ա վիճակն ու դժվար թե սրանից հետո "վերականգնվի"...

----------


## Norton

Ս․Ս․-ին հանդիպելը չի բացառում, որ ինքը կմիանա ՈՉ-ի ճամբարին։ Մարդը փորձելա ու բազմիցս էլ ասելա, որ ինքը նույնիսկ կաշխատի իշխանությունների հետ եթե համապատասխան լծակներ տրվեն փոփոխություններ կատարելու։ Ստեղ դիրքորոշումների տարբերություն կա, ինքը դեմա, բայց մյուս կողմից մի պահ հավատացելա, որ երկխոսության միջոցով կարելիա որոշ փոփոխություններ կատարել նախագծում։ Ես չեմ հասկանում ՀԱԿ-ի առանց խորանալու կլիենտի պիտակ կպցնելու մոլուցքը, որը ցանկացած գործչի կվանի, որովհետև սահմանափակումա սեփական տեսակետ արտահայտելու հնարավորությունը։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ս․Ս․-ին հանդիպելը չի բացառում, որ ինքը կմիանա ՈՉ-ի ճամբարին։ Մարդը փորձելա ու բազմիցս էլ ասելա, որ ինքը նույնիսկ կաշխատի իշխանությունների հետ եթե համապատասխան լծակներ տրվեն փոփոխություններ կատարելու։ Ստեղ դիրքորոշումների տարբերություն կա, ինքը դեմա, բայց մյուս կողմից մի պահ հավատացելա, որ երկխոսության միջոցով կարելիա որոշ փոփոխություններ կատարել նախագծում։ Ես չեմ հասկանում ՀԱԿ-ի առանց խորանալու կլիենտի պիտակ կպցնելու մոլուցքը, որը ցանկացած գործչի կվանի, որովհետև սահմանափակումա սեփական տեսակետ արտահայտելու հնարավորությունը։


Նորտոն ջան... ստեղ մի հատ նրբություն կա... սերժը չի կարա նոր սահմանադրություն ներկայացնի որտև ինքն ընտրված նախագահ չի... սրանով բոլոր քննարկումներն ավարտվում են... միակ բանը որի շուրջ կարելի ա խոսել, էտ իրա հրաժարականն ա... 

ոչ մի լծակ մծակ չկա... պրծ... ու էս ինքը պտի իմանար... էդ ամենով հանդերձ ես Բագրատյանին մեկ ա հետ կընդունեի... ես միշտ էլ իրա գրածը կարդացել եմ ու ասածը լսել... ՀԱԿ-ից դուրս չգար, սենց չէր լինի...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> .... միակ բանը որի շուրջ կարելի ա խոսել, էտ իրա հրաժարականն ա... 
> .


Եկեք մի հատ էլ հետը երկխոսենք իրա հրաժարականի շուրջ .. կարող ա էս անգամ հաաձայնվում ա

----------


## Chuk

> Ս․Ս․-ին հանդիպելը չի բացառում, որ ինքը կմիանա ՈՉ-ի ճամբարին։ Մարդը փորձելա ու բազմիցս էլ ասելա, որ ինքը նույնիսկ կաշխատի իշխանությունների հետ եթե համապատասխան լծակներ տրվեն փոփոխություններ կատարելու։ Ստեղ դիրքորոշումների տարբերություն կա, ինքը դեմա, բայց մյուս կողմից մի պահ հավատացելա, որ երկխոսության միջոցով կարելիա որոշ փոփոխություններ կատարել նախագծում։ Ես չեմ հասկանում ՀԱԿ-ի առանց խորանալու կլիենտի պիտակ կպցնելու մոլուցքը, որը ցանկացած գործչի կվանի, որովհետև սահմանափակումա սեփական տեսակետ արտահայտելու հնարավորությունը։


Ցույց տուր, թե որտեղ ա ՀԱԿ-ըմ նման պիտակ կպցրել: Պիտակ կպցնողները եղել են բացառապես համակիրները: ՀԱԿ-ի՝ իմ տեսած բոլոր արձագանքները եղել են չեզոք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ցույց տուր, թե որտեղ ա ՀԱԿ-ըմ նման պիտակ կպցրել: Պիտակ կպցնողները եղել են բացառապես համակիրները: ՀԱԿ-ի՝ իմ տեսած բոլոր արձագանքները եղել են չեզոք:


Ինչի ՀԱԿ-ում մարդ ա մնացել, որ արձագանքի?

----------

Բիձա (28.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

*Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան. Սա սահմանադրական բարեփոխում չէ, սա Սահմանադրության փոփոխություն է, որով քանդում են պետության հիմքերը*

Այսօր Հայ ազգային Կոնգրեսում` ՀՀ Առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի գլխավորությամբ, տեղի ունեցավ վարչության եւ հանրապետական խորհրդի նիստ:

Նիստում ելույթ ունեցավ նաեւ նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, ով անդրադառնալով Հայաստանի ներկայիս վիճակին եւ երկրի ապագային` նշեց, որ «Ես կասկած չունեմ, որ հայ ժողովուրդը անկախությունը երբեք չի կորցնելու: Այսօր կա, ինչպես կլասիկն է ասել, «գաղջ մթնոլորտ»: Բայց գաղջը շուտով կցնդի, ես այստեղ էլ ոչ մի կասկած չունեմ, որ ավազակապետական իշխանությունը հեռանալու է` վաղ, թե ուշ: Իհարկե, որքան շուտ, այնքան լավ կլիներ հայ ժողովրդի համար: Բայց դա տեղի է ունենալու, թող ոչ ոք չկասկածի: Հայաստանը ՄԱԿ-ի անդամ է, ՄԱԿ-ը արդեն 70 տարվա պատմություն ունի եւ 70 տարվա մեջ ՄԱԿ-ի անդամ ոչ մի պետություն չի վերացել»:

Անդրադառնալով սահմանադրական փոփոխություններին, նախագահ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը նշեց. «Տեղի է ունենում մի կարեւորագույն իրադարձություն` Սահմանադրությունը փոխելու փորձ է կատարում Հայաստանում, որի մասին գոնե վերջին շրջանում ես չեմ խոսել, որովհետեւ իմ ընկերները այդ գործը փայլուն անում են: Քանի որ այսօր Կոնգրեսի խորհրդի եւ վարչության նիստն է, ես պարտավոր եմ իմ ընկերներին ասել իմ դիրքորոշումն այս հարցում: Նախեւառաջ գնահատել ԱԺ  մեր խմբակցության աշխատանքը սահմանադրական այս ավանտյուրայի դեմ:

Հատկապես ուզում եմ նշել Արամ Մանուկյանի, Լեւոն Զուրաբյանի, Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանի անխոնջ պահվածքը եւ ընդգծել նաեւ Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանի հստակ դիրքորոշումն այդ հարցում: Հիշում եք` Կոնգրեսը, ըստ էության, ստեղծվել է 2007 թվականի նախընտրական շարժման ձեւավորման ընթացքում,  եւ ես պիտի գնահատեմ Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանի եւ ՀԺԿ-ի դերը մեր պայքարում եւ հատուկ նշել, որ ես Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանին համարում եմ մեր ամենապարկեշտ, կոռեկտ գործընկերը:  

Բացի այդ, ուզում եմ ընդգծել նաեւ «Չեք անցկացնի» քաղաքացիական շարժման դերը»: Ինձ թվում է` դա լուրջ նախաձեռնություն է, հրաշալի մտավորականներ են այնտեղ հավաքված, եւ ես մեծ հույսեր եմ կապում այդ նախաձեռնության հետ: Եւ մենք, տեղյակ եք` համակողմանիորեն համագործակցում ենք նրանց հետ:

Սա սահմանադրական բարեփոխում չէ, սա Սահմանադրության փոփոխություն է:

Դնում են մեր նախկին Սահմանադրությունը մի կողմ եւ նոր Սահմանադրություն են ընդունում, որով քանդում են պետության հիմքերը»:  

Աղբյուր՝ http://www.ilur.am/news/view/48999.html

----------


## Norton

> Ցույց տուր, թե որտեղ ա ՀԱԿ-ըմ նման պիտակ կպցրել: Պիտակ կպցնողները եղել են բացառապես համակիրները: ՀԱԿ-ի՝ իմ տեսած բոլոր արձագանքները եղել են չեզոք:


Իրոք չգտա, չնայած համոզված էի, որ կա, բայց կախված ոչ-ին միանալու դիրքորոշումից կարծում եմ արձագանքը չի ուշանա։ Օրինակ ՀԱԿ-ում երբևէ վերլուծել են ինչու ՀԱԿ-ը կտոր-կտոր եղավ, ավելին դուրս եկածները հիմնականում ՀԱԿ-ին հետ համագործակցելուց զգուշավորություն են ցույց տալիս։

----------


## Chuk

> Իրոք չգտա, չնայած համոզված էի, որ կա, բայց կախված ոչ-ին միանալու դիրքորոշումից կարծում եմ արձագանքը չի ուշանա։ Օրինակ ՀԱԿ-ում երբևէ վերլուծել են ինչու ՀԱԿ-ը կտոր-կտոր եղավ, ավելին դուրս եկածները հիմնականում ՀԱԿ-ին հետ համագործակցելուց զգուշավորություն են ցույց տալիս։


Բազմիցս վերլուծվել ա, Անդ ջան։ Ավելին, դուրս եկողներից գրեթե յուրաքանչյուրին փորձ ա արվել պահել մամ ետ բերել, հասկանալ, զիջումների գնալ, ամբիցիաները բավարարել։ Բայց ունենք էն, ինչ ունենք։ Չզարմանաս, բայց որ փնտրես, շատ հազվադեպ կգտնես, որ ՀԱԿ-ից դուրս եկածներին ամվանարկեն, կամ պիտակ կպցնեն։ Եղածներն էլ հիմնականում նրանց հարձակումների ծատասխան են, այլ ոչ նախահարձակ։

Բայց հավես ա, չէ՞, Անդ, սերժիկենք իրանց հագով նոր ու մեզ համար վտանգավոր սահմանադրություն են կարում, մենք ՀԱԿ ենք քննարկում: Բագրատյանը հանդիպում ա սերժիկի հետ, էդ հանդիպման մոտիվացիան անհասկանալի ա, մենք էլի ՀԱԿ ենք քննարկում։

----------

Mephistopheles (21.09.2015)

----------


## Norton

> Բազմիցս վերլուծվել ա, Անդ ջան։ Ավելին, դուրս եկողներից գրեթե յուրաքանչյուրին փորձ ա արվել պահել մամ ետ բերել, հասկանալ, զիջումների գնալ, ամբիցիաները բավարարել։ Բայց ունենք էն, ինչ ունենք։ Չզարմանաս, բայց որ փնտրես, շատ հազվադեպ կգտնես, որ ՀԱԿ-ից դուրս եկածներին ամվանարկեն, կամ պիտակ կպցնեն։ Եղածներն էլ հիմնականում նրանց հարձակումների ծատասխան են, այլ ոչ նախահարձակ։
> 
> Բայց հավես ա, չէ՞, Անդ, սերժիկենք իրանց հագով նոր ու մեզ համար վտանգավոր սահմանադրություն են կարում, մենք ՀԱԿ ենք քննարկում: Բագրատյանը հանդիպում ա սերժիկի հետ, էդ հանդիպման մոտիվացիան անհասկանալի ա, մենք էլի ՀԱԿ ենք քննարկում։


ՀԱԿ ենք քննարկում, որովհետև ՀԱԿ-ը Հայաստանի պատմության մեջ առաջին անգամ ընդդիմադիր գրեթե ամբողջ դաշտի կոնսոլիդացիա ապահովեց ու ապաշնորհ ձևով էդ ռեսուրսը փոշիացրեց դառնալով հերթական միջին ռեյտինգով ընդդիմադիր ուժը, ընդ որում ցանկացած դեմոկրտական կուսակցությունում այս պարագայում առնվազն հարց կբարձրացվեր որոշումներ կայացնող օղակի ոչ կեմպետենտության վերաբերյալ, որը տեղի չունեցավ։ Ոչնչացրեց իր երիտարսարդական թևը, այդպիսով չապահովելով սերընդափոխություն, որոշումներ կայացնելու գործում երիտասարդության ներգրավում ու նոր դեմքերի առաջ մղումը՝ այդ պոտենցիալը օգտագործելով մեծ մասամբ որպես գործքի տարբեր ակցիաների շրջանակներում, որպես հիմք թողնելով հին նավթալին դեմքերին, որոնք որակական առումով ոչ մի նոր բան չկարողացան ապահովել, բացի ստանդարտ մի քանի նախադասություն կրկնելը ավազակապետության խուճապի ու շուտով փլուզվելու մասին, ավելին շատ դեպքերում այդ տեսակետներ փաթաթելով երիտասարդ համակիրներին, որոնք նույնպես  ՀԱԿ-ի ստանդարտ քարած եզրույթներ։ ՀԱԿ-ը շատ դեպքերում չապահովեցին համապատասխան հարգանք հին գործընկերների նկատմամբ նրանց պիտակավորելով, չկարողացան համակերպվել, որ տիեզերքի կենտրոնը իրենք չեն, այլ կա նաև այլ տեսակետ ու շատ հարցերում իրենք պետք է փոխզիջումների գնանք, այլ ոչ միայն իրենց պետք է զիջեն ու շատ կարևոր է ներքին կուսակցական առումով չապահովեց դեմոկրատական կառուցվածք դառնալով միջին վիճակագրական բյուրոկրատական կուսակցություն։
Չեմ ուզում ՀԱԿ-ին քննարկել, բայց ՀԱԿ-ը բազմիցս ցույց է տվել իրա ոչ կեմպետենտությունը ու ռեալ իրավաիճակը սխալ է գնահատել։ Մարդիկ կարան մի երևույթից հիասթափվեն 1,2, 3 անգամ, բայց չի կարա դա անընդհատ շարունակվի։ Բոլորս էլ գիտենք նավթալինային կուսակցական կառույցը ինչի կարող է հասցնել կուսակցություններին՝ ԱԺՄ, ՀԺԿ, ՕԵԿ և այլն։

----------

Տրիբուն (21.09.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իրոք չգտա, չնայած համոզված էի, որ կա, բայց կախված ոչ-ին միանալու դիրքորոշումից կարծում եմ արձագանքը չի ուշանա։ Օրինակ ՀԱԿ-ում երբևէ վերլուծել են ինչու ՀԱԿ-ը կտոր-կտոր եղավ, ավելին դուրս եկածները հիմնականում ՀԱԿ-ին հետ համագործակցելուց զգուշավորություն են ցույց տալիս։


ապեր, վերլուծության կարիք չկա... պարզ ա... նայի թե դուրս եկողներն էսօր ինչով են զբաղված և ուր են, պատճառները պարզ կլինեն..

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ՀԱԿ ենք քննարկում, որովհետև ՀԱԿ-ը Հայաստանի պատմության մեջ առաջին անգամ ընդդիմադիր գրեթե ամբողջ դաշտի կոնսոլիդացիա ապահովեց ու ապաշնորհ ձևով էդ ռեսուրսը փոշիացրեց դառնալով հերթական միջին ռեյտինգով ընդդիմադիր ուժը, ընդ որում ցանկացած դեմոկրտական կուսակցությունում այս պարագայում առնվազն հարց կբարձրացվեր որոշումներ կայացնող օղակի ոչ կեմպետենտության վերաբերյալ, որը տեղի չունեցավ։ Ոչնչացրեց իր երիտարսարդական թևը, այդպիսով չապահովելով սերընդափոխություն, որոշումներ կայացնելու գործում երիտասարդության ներգրավում ու նոր դեմքերի առաջ մղումը՝ այդ պոտենցիալը օգտագործելով մեծ մասամբ որպես գործքի տարբեր ակցիաների շրջանակներում, որպես հիմք թողնելով հին նավթալին դեմքերին, որոնք որակական առումով ոչ մի նոր բան չկարողացան ապահովել, բացի ստանդարտ մի քանի նախադասություն կրկնելը ավազակապետության խուճապի ու շուտով փլուզվելու մասին, ավելին շատ դեպքերում այդ տեսակետներ փաթաթելով երիտասարդ համակիրներին, որոնք նույնպես  ՀԱԿ-ի ստանդարտ քարած եզրույթներ։ ՀԱԿ-ը շատ դեպքերում չապահովեցին համապատասխան հարգանք հին գործընկերների նկատմամբ նրանց պիտակավորելով, չկարողացան համակերպվել, որ տիեզերքի կենտրոնը իրենք չեն, այլ կա նաև այլ տեսակետ ու շատ հարցերում իրենք պետք է փոխզիջումների գնանք, այլ ոչ միայն իրենց պետք է զիջեն ու շատ կարևոր է ներքին կուսակցական առումով չապահովեց դեմոկրատական կառուցվածք դառնալով միջին վիճակագրական բյուրոկրատական կուսակցություն։
> Չեմ ուզում ՀԱԿ-ին քննարկել, բայց ՀԱԿ-ը բազմիցս ցույց է տվել իրա ոչ կեմպետենտությունը ու ռեալ իրավաիճակը սխալ է գնահատել։ Մարդիկ կարան մի երևույթից հիասթափվեն 1,2, 3 անգամ, բայց չի կարա դա անընդհատ շարունակվի։ Բոլորս էլ գիտենք նավթալինային կուսակցական կառույցը ինչի կարող է հասցնել կուսակցություններին՝ ԱԺՄ, ՀԺԿ, ՕԵԿ և այլն։


Ապեր, սենց վերլուծությունները հիմնազուրկ են ու իրական պատճառները շուգըրքոթ անելու, սիրունացնելու, բարոյական դիմակ հագցնելու փորձեր են... իրական պատճառը էն ա որ Մարտի 1-ին "հրաման" չեղավ հարձակվելու ու "գրավելու", ընդորում արյամբ... ուիրշ ոչ մի բան չկա , ոչ մի պատճառ չկա... ոչ ոք իրական պատճառը բարձր չի ասում որտև պատասխանատվություն չի ուզում վերցնի իր վրա...

----------


## Norton

> Ապեր, սենց վերլուծությունները հիմնազուրկ են ու իրական պատճառները շուգըրքոթ անելու, սիրունացնելու, բարոյական դիմակ հագցնելու փորձեր են... իրական պատճառը էն ա որ Մարտի 1-ին "հրաման" չեղավ հարձակվելու ու "գրավելու", ընդորում արյամբ... ուիրշ ոչ մի բան չկա , ոչ մի պատճառ չկա... ոչ ոք իրական պատճառը բարձր չի ասում որտև պատասխանատվություն չի ուզում վերցնի իր վրա...


Ես ասում եմ էն ինչ տեղի ունեցավ 2008-ից հետո մինչ օրս։ Մարտի 1-ը մի էպիզոդա, որը անցավ ու դրանից հետո շատ իրադարձություններ են տեղի ունեցել ու չեմ կարծում ես սիրունցանում եմ կամ օդից բաներ եմ հորինում )

----------


## Տրիբուն

> «....Հայաստանը ՄԱԿ-ի անդամ է, ՄԱԿ-ը արդեն 70 տարվա պատմություն ունի եւ 70 տարվա մեջ ՄԱԿ-ի անդամ ոչ մի պետություն չի վերացել»:
> ....


Ավելի դուռռռռռակ միտք մեկ էլ կարելի ա Գալուստից լսել ...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես ասում եմ էն ինչ տեղի ունեցավ 2008-ից հետո մինչ օրս։ Մարտի 1-ը մի էպիզոդա, որը անցավ ու դրանից հետո շատ իրադարձություններ են տեղի ունեցել ու չեմ կարծում ես սիրունցանում եմ կամ օդից բաներ եմ հորինում )


ապեր, դու ասում ես էն ինչ ընդունված ա ասել ու թե դա ինչքանով ա համապատասխանում իրականությանը ցույց ա տալիս ՀԱԿ-ին ստեղծված ալտերնատիվները... այսինքն, եթե էս սխալ ա ուրեմն ճիշտն էս ա... էտ ա քննադատության իմաստը... թե չէ հարգանք չմատուցեց, իրավիճակը սխալ գնահատվեց, ռեսուրսը մսխվեց, սերնդափոխություն չեղավ... սրանք ոչինչ չասող արտահայտություններ ու գնահատականներ են եթե չկա դրա ալտերնատիվ... քո ասած նոր դեմքերն ու չհարգված գործընկերները կարան էդ ալտերնատիվե առաջարկեն... ու՞ր են...

թե չէ հա էլ կարաս քննադատես ընդհանուր ստանդարտ ֆռազնորով...

----------


## Mephistopheles

Հ.Գ. Մարտի մեկը էպիզոդ չի Նորթ ջան... էտի շրջադարձային կետ ա.... ու դչա արձագանքը հլա էնքան ուժեղ ա որ կարծես հլա տեղի ա ունենում...

----------


## Chuk

> ՀԱԿ ենք քննարկում, որովհետև ՀԱԿ-ը Հայաստանի պատմության մեջ առաջին անգամ ընդդիմադիր գրեթե ամբողջ դաշտի կոնսոլիդացիա ապահովեց ու ապաշնորհ ձևով էդ ռեսուրսը փոշիացրեց դառնալով հերթական միջին ռեյտինգով ընդդիմադիր ուժը, ընդ որում ցանկացած դեմոկրտական կուսակցությունում այս պարագայում առնվազն հարց կբարձրացվեր որոշումներ կայացնող օղակի ոչ կեմպետենտության վերաբերյալ, որը տեղի չունեցավ։ Ոչնչացրեց իր երիտարսարդական թևը, այդպիսով չապահովելով սերընդափոխություն, որոշումներ կայացնելու գործում երիտասարդության ներգրավում ու նոր դեմքերի առաջ մղումը՝ այդ պոտենցիալը օգտագործելով մեծ մասամբ որպես գործքի տարբեր ակցիաների շրջանակներում, որպես հիմք թողնելով հին նավթալին դեմքերին, որոնք որակական առումով ոչ մի նոր բան չկարողացան ապահովել, բացի ստանդարտ մի քանի նախադասություն կրկնելը ավազակապետության խուճապի ու շուտով փլուզվելու մասին, ավելին շատ դեպքերում այդ տեսակետներ փաթաթելով երիտասարդ համակիրներին, որոնք նույնպես  ՀԱԿ-ի ստանդարտ քարած եզրույթներ։ ՀԱԿ-ը շատ դեպքերում չապահովեցին համապատասխան հարգանք հին գործընկերների նկատմամբ նրանց պիտակավորելով, չկարողացան համակերպվել, որ տիեզերքի կենտրոնը իրենք չեն, այլ կա նաև այլ տեսակետ ու շատ հարցերում իրենք պետք է փոխզիջումների գնանք, այլ ոչ միայն իրենց պետք է զիջեն ու շատ կարևոր է ներքին կուսակցական առումով չապահովեց դեմոկրատական կառուցվածք դառնալով միջին վիճակագրական բյուրոկրատական կուսակցություն։
> Չեմ ուզում ՀԱԿ-ին քննարկել, բայց ՀԱԿ-ը բազմիցս ցույց է տվել իրա ոչ կեմպետենտությունը ու ռեալ իրավաիճակը սխալ է գնահատել։ Մարդիկ կարան մի երևույթից հիասթափվեն 1,2, 3 անգամ, բայց չի կարա դա անընդհատ շարունակվի։ Բոլորս էլ գիտենք նավթալինային կուսակցական կառույցը ինչի կարող է հասցնել կուսակցություններին՝ ԱԺՄ, ՀԺԿ, ՕԵԿ և այլն։


Անդ ջան, հավես չունեմ ճիշտն ասած, բայց քեզ շատ սիրել ու հարգելուս պատճառով քո ամեն նշած կետի մասին իմ դիրքորոշումն ավելի ուշ կգրեմ։ Բայց էս թեմայում չէ, ստեղ ուրիշ բանի համար ենք հավաքվել։

----------


## Chuk

> Ոչնչացրեց իր երիտարսարդական թևը, այդպիսով չապահովելով սերընդափոխություն, որոշումներ կայացնելու գործում երիտասարդության ներգրավում ու նոր դեմքերի առաջ մղումը՝ այդ պոտենցիալը օգտագործելով մեծ մասամբ որպես գործքի տարբեր ակցիաների շրջանակներում


Մնացածին հետո, իսկ էս մասին պետք է արձագանքեմ, ամեն դեպքում, էստեղ: Ստեղ չեմ խորանալու ու պնդեմ, թե ինչ զիլ երիտասարդական կառույց ունի ՀԱԿ-ը, որի (երիտասարդական կառույցի) ներուժը, թե քանակական, թե որակական առումով գերազանցում է մի քանի նոր կուսակցություններին, որոնք ինքնահռչակվել են որպես երիտասարդական կառույց ու փորձում են խաղալ դրա վրա, բայց իսկապես չեն կարողանում հասնել ՀԱԿ կուսակցության միայն մի՝ երիտասարդական կառույցին: Մինչդեր ՀԱԿ երիտասարդ դեմքերից շատերն անգամ ՀԱԿ երիտասարդական կառույցի մեջ չեն, օրինակ՝ Վլադիմիր Կարապետյանը, Արման Գրիգորյանը, Հրանտ Տեր-Աբրահամյանը, Արմեն Օհանյանը, Արման Մուսինյանը, այլք:

Ինչևէ, ՀԱԿ երիտասարդությունը ոչ միայն վճռորոշ գործոն ա, այլև մեծապես ազդում է ներքաղաքական բոլոր խնդիրների վրա:

Որպես վերջին օրինակ կարող եմ բերել, ինչի համար էլ էս թեմայում գրեցի, սահմանադրական փոփոխությունները: «Չենք անցկացնի» նախաձեռնությունից ոմանք հենց ՀԱԿ-ից են և ՀԱԿ-ի կողմից նրանք խրախուսվում են ու «բրդվում են» առաջ: ՀԱԿ-ն, ի տարբերություն մնացած բոլոր կուսակցությունների, տալիս է մարդկանց կայանալու շանս՝ սեփական հմտություններով:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Չուկ, դու խի՞ գովազդային գործակալ չես ... 

ՀԱԿ, the best or nothing !!!

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, դու խի՞ գովազդային գործակալ չես ... 
> 
> ՀԱԿ, the best or nothing !!!


Փող տվող չկա, ապեր:

----------


## Chuk

> Այսօր  Aravot.am-ը Գյումրու ժուռնալիստների «Ասպարեզ» ակումբ հյուրընկալված «Չե՛ք անցկացնի» նախաձեռնության անդամներից հետաքրքրվեց, թե 500 երիտասարդների՝ Հանրապետական կուսակցության շարքերում անդամագրելը  արդյո՞ք իշխանությունների կողմից պատասխան քայլ չէ սահմանադրական փոփոխություններին ընդդիմացողներին: Դավիթ Հովհաննիսյանն ասաց. «*Ես չեմ նայել այդ տեսանյութը, բայց իմ ֆեյսբուքյան ընկերներից մեկը մի շատ լավ  նկատառում էր արել. դահլիճը, որտեղ 500 հոգու Հանրապետականի տոմս էին տվել, տեղավորվում է ընդամենը 100 հոգի*»: 
> 
> Լրագրողներից մեկը կատակեց՝ հարցնելով. «Հերթո՞վ էին մտնում տոմս ստանալու», որին մեր զրուցակիցն արձագանքեց այսպես. «Չէ, ոնց որ իրենք ընտրություններ են կազմակերպում, նույն ձեւի էլ դա էին կազմակերպել, այսինքն եկել էին 100 հոգի, 500-ի անվան տակ տոմս էին բաժանում»: Դավիթ Հովհաննիսյանն ասաց, որ իրենք հանրաքվեի օրը մտածում են տեղամասերում վերահսկողական  առաքելություն իրականացնելու մասին, 4000-ից ավելի դիտորդներ են ներգրավելու,  որպեսզի  իշխանությունները, սովորության համաձայն,  չկարողանան 100-ը 700 սարքել, կամ «ինչքան ուզեն, այնքան խփեն»: 
> 
> Ամբողջական հոդվածը կարող եք կարդալ այս հասցեով՝ http://www.aravot.am/2015/09/21/611017/ 
> 
> © 1998 - 2015 Առավոտ – Լուրեր Հայաստանից






Հա, եկել եմ ասեմ, որ էդ ֆեյսբուքյան ընկերը ես եմ  :Jpit:

----------

John (26.09.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

ԲՀԿ-ն «Այո» կասի Սահմանադրական փոփոխություններին։

Ախպեր, նույնիսկ էս հայակենտրոն, հեղափոխական, բուրժուադեմոկրատական ու բարձր ինտելեկոտւալ կուսակցությունն ա ասում «Այո»: Դուք ո՞նց եք «Ոչ» ասում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հ.Գ. Մարտի մեկը էպիզոդ չի Նորթ ջան... էտի շրջադարձային կետ ա.... ու դչա արձագանքը հլա էնքան ուժեղ ա որ կարծես հլա տեղի ա ունենում...


Ապեր, արի Ավարայրից ու Ցեղասպանությունից սկսի ...

----------


## Chuk

> ԲՀԿ-ն «Այո» կասի Սահմանադրական փոփոխություններին։
> 
> Ախպեր, նույնիսկ էս հայակենտրոն, հեղափոխական, բուրժուադեմոկրատական ու բարձր ինտելեկոտւալ կուսակցությունն ա ասում «Այո»: Դուք ո՞նց եք «Ոչ» ասում:


Սարկազմիդ ցավը տանեմ: Բայց էսօրվա ԲՀԿ-ն էն չի, ինչ համագործակցության օրերին էր, ինչը իր հերթին էն չէր, ինչ մինչ էդ համագործակցությունն էր:

Տենց էլ չկարողացաք տարրական բան հասկանալ, որ հայացքներն ու նպատակները կարող են փոխվել՝ իրավիճակից ելնելով: Էդ թվում դառնալ էնպիսին, ինչ քեզ ձեռ ա տալիս:

Բայց դե համընդհանուր քրֆելն ավելի հավես ա, նենց որ դուխո՜վ, Տրիբուն ախպեր, քրֆի, ես դրանց մերը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տենց էլ չկարողացաք տարրական բան հասկանալ, որ հայացքներն ու նպատակները կարող են փոխվել՝ իրավիճակից ելնելով: Էդ թվում դառնալ էնպիսին, ինչ քեզ ձեռ ա տալիս:


Ապեր, շատ արագ եք փոփոխվում ... չենք հասցնում հետևներիցդ ... Երևի պամության մեջ ամենաարագ հայացքներ ու նապատակներ փոխողն եք եղել: Ու՞մ հետ եք մրցակցության մեջ մտել, ՕԵԿ-ի՞: Հանգստացեք ապեր, արդեն տվել անցել եք:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, շատ արագ եք փոփոխվում ... չենք հասցնում հետևներիցդ ... Երևի պամության մեջ ամենաարագ հայացքներ ու նապատակներ փոխողն եք եղել: Ու՞մ հետ եք մրցակցության մեջ մտել, ՕԵԿ-ի՞: Հանգստացեք ապեր, արդեն տվել անցել եք:


Նպատակների առումով՝ ամենադանդաղը: Հետ ենք մնում, լուրջ: Էս արդեն մի քսան տարի ա ուզում ենք քոչարյանասերժական ռեժիմին աշոտյան անենք:
Հայացքներն ուրիշ են: Մենք կարող ենք, ունակ ենք հասկանալ, որ եթե Բ ուժը մեզ կօգնի, իրա հետ պետք ա համագործակցել, ոչ թե հավայի մուկ տշել՝ ձեր նման:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ալամ աշխարհը գիտեր դոդն ու ԲՀԿ-ն իրանից ինչ են ներկայացնում, բացի Լևոնից ու ՀԱԿ-ից: Բայց դե ո՞վ կարար ձեր վրա: Լևոնն ասել էր, էս ա քաղաքականությունը: Ապեր, դուք անհույս ես: Բայց դու կոնկրետ ինձ խիստ զարմացնում ես, մանյակ ես դառել: 

Բայց դե ինչ սպասես Լևոնից ընգեր: Հազիվ էլ էտքան: Վերջին հայտարարություններն էլ վկա..... ՄԱԿ-ի 70 տարվա պատմություն ա մարդը մեջբերում ու դրանով հիմնավորում ա, որ Հայաստանը չի վերանա: Մեղա-մեղա, մարդ ասում ա Լևոնի լեզուն չորանար, չասեր տենց բան, քանի որ ինչ ասում ա թարս ա լինում: Բայց լավա ա գոնե սխալվում ա (Լևոնից տենց ախմախ համեմատություն ու նաև անգրագիտություն դաժե ես չէի սպասում):

----------

Աթեիստ (23.09.2015), Ռուֆուս (23.09.2015), Վիշապ (23.09.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նպատակների առումով՝ ամենադանդաղը: Հետ ենք մնում, լուրջ: Էս արդեն մի քսան տարի ա ուզում ենք քոչարյանասերժական ռեժիմին աշոտյան անենք:
> Հայացքներն ուրիշ են: Մենք կարող ենք, ունակ ենք հասկանալ, որ եթե Բ ուժը մեզ կօգնի, իրա հետ պետք ա համագործակցել, ոչ թե հավայի մուկ տշել՝ ձեր նման:


Մի քիչ չափազանցնում ես 20 տարվա պահով: Ես գոնե Սերժի հետ մի երկխոսության անկեղծ նկրտում եմ հիշում:

Լավ ա Սերժիկն էնքան բարի գտնվեց, որ ՀԱԿ-ին սիկտիր արեց, թե չէ լրիվ ՕԵԿ-ի հետ էիք ձուլված լինելու: Նպատակներն ու հայացքներն էլ լրիվ համընկնում էր:

----------


## Chuk

> Ալամ աշխարհը գիտեր դոդն ու ԲՀԿ-ն իրանից ինչ են ներկայացնում, բացի Լևոնից ու ՀԱԿ-ից: Բայց դե ո՞վ կարար ձեր վրա: Լևոնն ասել էր, էս ա քաղաքականությունը: Ապեր, դուք անհույս ես: Բայց դու կոնկրետ ինձ խիստ զարմացնում ես, մանյակ ես դառել:


Քեզնից ու ալամ աշխարհից թե՛ ես, թե՛ ՀԱԿ-ը, լավ գիտեինք, թե դոդն ու ԲՀԿ-ն ինչ են իրանցից ներկայացնում:
Դրա համար էլ գիտեինք, որ շանս կար:

Ի դեպ՝ վերջերում դու էլ էիր բալետ անում, որտև վրադ թեթև մը գիտակցության փոշի էր նստել:

Տենց էլ չհասկացար, որ դոդին կարելի էր գործոն սարքել: Ու գրեթե դառել էր: Ու պարտության պատճառն էն էր, որ դեմդ ուրիշ զենքերով ԲՏ-ներ էին նստած, որ քեզ չթողեցին, որ քաղաքական քայլ անես:




> Բայց դե ինչ սպասես Լևոնից ընգեր: Հազիվ էլ էտքան: Վերջին հայտարարություններն էլ վկա..... ՄԱԿ-ի 70 տարվա պատմություն ա մարդը մեջբերում ու դրանով հիմնավորում ա, որ Հայաստանը չի վերանա: Մեղա-մեղա, մարդ ասում ա Լևոնի լեզուն չորանար, չասեր տենց բան, քանի որ ինչ ասում ա թարս ա լինում: Բայց լավա ա գոնե սխալվում ա (Լևոնի տենց ախմախ համեմատություն ու նաև անգրագիտություն դաժե ես չէի սպասում):


Ա՜խ, իմ ընկեր Գնելն էսքան «աբիժնիկ» դառած չլներ, իմ փոխարեն ինքը հիմնավորեր, թե ինչի ա Լևոնն էդ միտքն ասել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ա՜խ, իմ ընկեր Գնելն էսքան «աբիժնիկ» դառած չլներ, իմ փոխարեն ինքը հիմնավորեր, թե ինչի ա Լևոնն էդ միտքն ասել:


Ապեր, ինչին չգիտեմ, ախմախություն ա ասել: Բացարձակ ախմախություն: Տափակաբանել ա: Ավելի անիմաստ ու անբովանդակ մտքեր մենակ Գալուստն ա արտահայտում: 

Բայց ոռին էն ա, որ համ էլ սխալ բան ա ասում, քանի որ առանց մտածելու գոնե երեք երկիր կարելի ա արագ ասել, որոնք ՄԱԿ-ի անդամ են եղել ու վերացել են:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, ինչին չգիտեմ, ախմախություն ա ասել: Բացարձակ ախմախություն: Տափակաբանել ա: Ավելի անիմաստ ու անբովանդակ մտքեր մենակ Գալուստն ա արտահայտում: 
> 
> Բայց ոռին էն ա, որ համ էլ սխալ բան ա ասում, քանի որ առանց մտածելու գոնե երեք երկիր կարելի ա արագ ասել, որոնք ՄԱԿ-ի անդամ են եղել ու վերացել են:


Աշոտյան եղի, զահլադ չկա, բռատ  :Smile: 
Էս թեման դրա մասին չի:

Շատ կարճ: Լևոնը ընդամենը դուխ ա տվել, որ պայքարը շարունակվելու ա, ու հաղթելու ենք: Որոշ  կանալներով եկող մտքերին, որ երկիրը կործանվելու ա, ասել ա էն, ինչ ես քեզ ասեցի՝ աշոտյան եղեք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Աշոտյան եղի, զահլադ չկա, բռատ 
> Էս թեման դրա մասին չի:
> 
> Շատ կարճ: Լևոնը ընդամենը դուխ ա տվել, որ պայքարը շարունակվելու ա, ու հաղթելու ենք: Որոշ  կանալներով եկող մտքերին, որ երկիրը կործանվելու ա, ասել ա էն, ինչ ես քեզ ասեցի՝ աշոտյան եղեք:


Ապեր, ես կարամ քսան անգամ աշոտյան լինեմ, դրանիք ձեզ ի՞նչ օգուտ, այ մանյակ: Լևոը դրանից լուզեռից հաջողակ չի դառնալու, տխմար վերլուծություններն ու իբր խելոք մտքերն էլ իրականության հետ ոչ մի առնչություն չեն ունենալու: 

Իսկ ես Աշոտյանի հետ կողմ եմ լինելու նոր Սահմանադրությանը: Մեծ հույսեր եմ կապում դրա հետ: Ռեալ փոփոխություններ են սպասովւմ Հայաստանին: Հազիվ փրկվեցինք օլիգարխ մարդասպանի ու լուզեռ ինտելեկտուալի հնարավոր հեղափոխությունից ու իշխանությունից: Սահմանադրական ճանապարհով առաջ շարժվելու, զարգանալու ժամանակն ա:

----------

Բիձա (28.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, ես կարամ քսան անգամ աշոտյան լինեմ, դրանիք ձեզ ի՞նչ օգուտ


Դրանից ոչ ՀՀ-ին ա օգուտ կամ վնաս լինելու, ոչ Լևոնին, ոչ էլ, անգամ, սերժիկին: Ուղղակի ես եմ մի քիչ ավելի քիչ ներվայնանալու քո աբիժնիկ գրառումներից: Նենց որ դա զուտ անձնական հորդոր ա  :Tongue:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դրանից ոչ ՀՀ-ին ա օգուտ կամ վնաս լինելու, ոչ Լևոնին, ոչ էլ, անգամ, սերժիկին: Ուղղակի ես եմ մի քիչ ավելի քիչ ներվայնանալու քո աբիժնիկ գրառումներից: Նենց որ դա զուտ անձնական հորդոր ա


Հորդորդ մերժված ա .... 

Ասում ես քանի՞ հոգի եք մնացել ՀԱԿ-ում - դու, Զուրաբյանը, Մանուկյանը .... ու էլ չեմ կարում հիշեմ ..... թե՞ Զուրաբյանն էլ գնաց Սերժի մոտ: Ապեր մի հատ հիշացրա էլի, արդեն սաղ խառնում եմ իրար:

----------


## Chuk

> Հորդորդ մերժված ա .... 
> 
> Ասում ես քանի՞ հոգի եք մնացել ՀԱԿ-ում - դու, Զուրաբյանը, Մանուկյանը .... ու էլ չեմ կարում հիշեմ ..... թե՞ Զուրաբյանն էլ գնաց Սերժի մոտ: Ապեր մի հատ հիշացրա էլի, արդեն սաղ խառնում եմ իրար:


Մենակ ես եմ մնացել ու հերիք եմ սերժիկին էլ, մյուսներին էլ աշոտյան անելու համար։Նենց որ ոտի տակ մի ընկի

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մենակ ես եմ մնացել ու հերիք եմ սերժիկին էլ, մյուսներին էլ աշոտյան անելու համար։Նենց որ ոտի տակ մի ընկի


Ապեր, սպասի, էտ հեչ քաղաքական չի, նույնիսկ սահմանադրական չի: Առաջարկում եմ համագործակցել էս անգամ Լֆիկի հետ: Փող ունի, էշ ա, շատ հայաստանակենտրոն ա, կարա համակարգի դեմ պայքարի գործիք լինի, ու կա հավանականություն, որ էս անգամ հաջողության կհասնեք: Պետք ա փորձել Չուկ ջան, քաղաքականություն ա:

----------

Աթեիստ (23.09.2015), Բիձա (28.12.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, արի Ավարայրից ու Ցեղասպանությունից սկսի ...


դրանք հայերը չեն արել...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ԲՀԿ-ն «Այո» կասի Սահմանադրական փոփոխություններին։
> 
> Ախպեր, նույնիսկ էս հայակենտրոն, հեղափոխական, բուրժուադեմոկրատական ու բարձր ինտելեկոտւալ կուսակցությունն ա ասում «Այո»: Դուք ո՞նց եք «Ոչ» ասում:


Ապեր, չգիտե՞ս ինչ եղավ ԲՀԿ-ի հետ.... գագոյին կզցրին կուսակցությունը վերացավ... մթոմ ինչ ես ասում, չեմ հասկանում...

----------

Chuk (23.09.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ալամ աշխարհը գիտեր դոդն ու ԲՀԿ-ն իրանից ինչ են ներկայացնում, բացի Լևոնից ու ՀԱԿ-ից: Բայց դե ո՞վ կարար ձեր վրա: Լևոնն ասել էր, էս ա քաղաքականությունը: Ապեր, դուք անհույս ես: Բայց դու կոնկրետ ինձ խիստ զարմացնում ես, մանյակ ես դառել: 
> 
> Բայց դե ինչ սպասես Լևոնից ընգեր: Հազիվ էլ էտքան: Վերջին հայտարարություններն էլ վկա..... ՄԱԿ-ի 70 տարվա պատմություն ա մարդը մեջբերում ու դրանով հիմնավորում ա, որ Հայաստանը չի վերանա: Մեղա-մեղա, մարդ ասում ա Լևոնի լեզուն չորանար, չասեր տենց բան, քանի որ ինչ ասում ա թարս ա լինում: Բայց լավա ա գոնե սխալվում ա (Լևոնից տենց ախմախ համեմատություն ու նաև անգրագիտություն դաժե ես չէի սպասում):


Ալամ աշխարհը հեչ մի խեռս էլ չգիտեր, ապեր... ալամ աշխարհ կոչեցյալը ուրախացած ու թեթևացած շունչ քաշեց երբ իմացավ որ գագոն կզել ա... որտև իրանց համար ճիշտ ը,նոլն ավելի կարևոր ա... գագոյի խնդիրը որ լուրջ չլներ սերոժն անձամբ չէր վերցնի իր ձեռն էդ գործը ու իրա մանկլավիկ շներին (շարմազանով աշոտյան) քսի չէր տա ու ընդհուպ մինչև ֆիզիկական ճնշման չէր գնա... էտի վտանգ էր իրանց համար, բայց դե ի ուրախություն ձեզ չեղավ... 

եթե դոդին էն կզղնում ու հետևից հաքնում, դե պատկերացրեք ձեզ ինչ կանեն եէե հանկարծ մի բան ներկայաղնեք ձեզնից...

----------

Chuk (23.09.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մի քիչ չափազանցնում ես 20 տարվա պահով: Ես գոնե Սերժի հետ մի երկխոսության անկեղծ նկրտում եմ հիշում:
> 
> Լավ ա Սերժիկն էնքան բարի գտնվեց, որ ՀԱԿ-ին սիկտիր արեց, թե չէ լրիվ ՕԵԿ-ի հետ էիք ձուլված լինելու: Նպատակներն ու հայացքներն էլ լրիվ համընկնում էր:


Տրիբուն ջան, ինչքան շատ եք անուն կպցնում էս կամ էն պրոցեսին կամ տարբերակին, էնքան ձեր տարբերակները քչանում ու վատանում ա... ձեր տարբերակները գնալով քչանալու ու վատանալու ա էն աստիճանի որ երկխոսությանը երանի ենք տալու... էս ա իրականությունը...

----------

Chuk (23.09.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հորդորդ մերժված ա .... 
> 
> Ասում ես քանի՞ հոգի եք մնացել ՀԱԿ-ում - դու, Զուրաբյանը, Մանուկյանը .... ու էլ չեմ կարում հիշեմ ..... թե՞ Զուրաբյանն էլ գնաց Սերժի մոտ: Ապեր մի հատ հիշացրա էլի, արդեն սաղ խառնում եմ իրար:


ապեր մի հատ թազա կուսակցություն ա կազմավորվում.... լուսավոր հայաստան... Try, u may like it... կամ էլ Նիկոլը հեն ա, ինստիտուցիոնալ ընդդիմություն ա սարքում, կարաս լծվես իրա ազգանվեր ընդդիմաշեն գործին... տղեն էս 1000 տարի ա կարծիքն ու հայացքները չի փոխել... էն աստիճանի որ երկրում եղածին վաբշե ռեակցիա չի տալիս... հիմա էլ գնացել ա մոսկվա կանտռակտը ծախելու...

----------

Chuk (23.09.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, սպասի, էտ հեչ քաղաքական չի, նույնիսկ սահմանադրական չի: Առաջարկում եմ համագործակցել էս անգամ Լֆիկի հետ: Փող ունի, էշ ա, շատ հայաստանակենտրոն ա, կարա համակարգի դեմ պայքարի գործիք լինի, ու կա հավանականություն, որ էս անգամ հաջողության կհասնեք: Պետք ա փորձել Չուկ ջան, քաղաքականություն ա:


Իրականում տարբերությունները շատ-շատ են, սկսած օրինակ նրանից, որ դոդը լավ կամ վատ, բայց կուսակցություն (կարդա՝ թիմ) ուներ, որը նաև ահագին ներկայություն ուներ ԱԺ-ում, ու ճիշտ ա, իրանք բոլորն էլ կոնկրետ իմ համար վարկաբեկված մարդիկ էին (են), բայց հնարավոր լինում էր ինչ-որ նպատակների ծառայեցնել ու եթե պրոցեսը մինչև վերջ հնարավոր լիներ ուզած տարբերակով տանել, էդ գործոնի օգնությամբ ավելի շատ բանի կլիներ հասնել։ Սա նախաբան, ցույց տալու համար բերածդ օրինակի անհտեղիություն-անհամաչափությունը։ Սակայն, Տրիբուն ձյա, ամեն դեպքում, եթե իմանամ, որ կա փոքր շանս՝ լֆիկին ինձով անելու ու իրա փողերը սերժիկի դեմ պայքարում օգտագործելու, ես կգնամ էդ քայլին, ոչ թե գերբարոյականի կերպար սարքած կնստեմ։ Ու կարծում եմ, որ եթե տենց շանս լինի, մենակ հիմարը կհրաժարվի այն օգտագործել։ Ուրիշ հարց, որ եկած բոլոր ազդակները փաստում են, որ տենց շանս չկա։

----------


## Norton

> Հ.Գ. Մարտի մեկը էպիզոդ չի Նորթ ջան... էտի շրջադարձային կետ ա.... ու դչա արձագանքը հլա էնքան ուժեղ ա որ կարծես հլա տեղի ա ունենում...


Մեֆ ջան, կյանքը շարունակվումա ընտրութուններ են լինում, սահմանադրությունա փոխվում, արտագաղթա տեղի ունենում, ինչքան էլ որ մարտի 1-ը կարևորա, բայց կյանքը կանգ չի առել ու շարունակվումա։ Մարտի 1-ի արձագանքը կարա լինի ուշ, երբ անկախ կքննվի բոլոր դրվագները ու կհրապարակվի, իսկ քանի դեռ էդ նախադրյալները չկան պետքա կենտրոնանալ ավելի կոնկրետ էս պահի համար կարևոր խնդիրների վրա։ Նույն կերպ հոկտեմբերի 27-ն էլ էր շրջադարձային, 1996-97 իրադարձություններն էլ էին շրջադարձային։

----------

Տրիբուն (23.09.2015)

----------


## Norton

> Մնացածին հետո, իսկ էս մասին պետք է արձագանքեմ, ամեն դեպքում, էստեղ: Ստեղ չեմ խորանալու ու պնդեմ, թե ինչ զիլ երիտասարդական կառույց ունի ՀԱԿ-ը, որի (երիտասարդական կառույցի) ներուժը, թե քանակական, թե որակական առումով գերազանցում է մի քանի նոր կուսակցություններին, որոնք ինքնահռչակվել են որպես երիտասարդական կառույց ու փորձում են խաղալ դրա վրա, բայց իսկապես չեն կարողանում հասնել ՀԱԿ կուսակցության միայն մի՝ երիտասարդական կառույցին: Մինչդեր ՀԱԿ երիտասարդ դեմքերից շատերն անգամ ՀԱԿ երիտասարդական կառույցի մեջ չեն, օրինակ՝ Վլադիմիր Կարապետյանը, Արման Գրիգորյանը, Հրանտ Տեր-Աբրահամյանը, Արմեն Օհանյանը, Արման Մուսինյանը, այլք:
> 
> Ինչևէ, ՀԱԿ երիտասարդությունը ոչ միայն վճռորոշ գործոն ա, այլև մեծապես ազդում է ներքաղաքական բոլոր խնդիրների վրա:
> 
> Որպես վերջին օրինակ կարող եմ բերել, ինչի համար էլ էս թեմայում գրեցի, սահմանադրական փոփոխությունները: «Չենք անցկացնի» նախաձեռնությունից ոմանք հենց ՀԱԿ-ից են և ՀԱԿ-ի կողմից նրանք խրախուսվում են ու «բրդվում են» առաջ: ՀԱԿ-ն, ի տարբերություն մնացած բոլոր կուսակցությունների, տալիս է մարդկանց կայանալու շանս՝ սեփական հմտություններով:


Արտ ջան կարաս չարձագանքես, որովհետև իսկապես կոնկրետ կուսակցության քննարկումը թեմայի հետ կապ չունի, չնայած ՀԱԿ-ը ընդհանրացված կապ ունի որպես ԴԵՄ ճակատի ամենածանրակշիռ ուժ։ ՀԱԿ-ը չեմ կարծում որ պետքա էս պահին համեմատվեր ինքահռչակ կամ արհեստական ձևավորված կուսակցությունների հետ։ ՀԱԿ-ի երիտասարդական թևի ուժը իրա գաղափարական ուժեղ հիմքն էր, որը իմ կարծիքով չօգտագործվեց։ Երիտասարդական թևը չպետք է առանձին ապրի, իսկ կուսկացության նավթալին ղեկավարությունը առանձին ու մեկ-մեկ գլուխ գովա, որ հրաշալի երիտասարդներ ունեն՝ էդ երիտասարդներից շատերը իրանց հայացքներով, կազմակերպչական ունակություններով ու քաղաքական իրավիճակը զգալու ունակություններով մի քանի գլուխ բարձր են շատ կուսակցական ղեկավարներից։ 
Չի կարող կուսակցությունը էֆֆեկտիվ գործել, եթե իրա գործունեությունը կախվածա 1 կամ թեկուզ 3 հոգու կարծիքից։
Չի կարող էֆֆեկտիվ գործել, որբ ռեալ չկա ղեկավարության ռոտացիա ու թարմացում։ ՀԺԿ-ն օրինակ կուսկցությունը նույն մարդու օրոք բարձր ռեյտինգից իջեցվեց մինչև 1 տոկոսանող կուսակցության ու հարց չբարձրացվեց ասենք կարողա ղեկավարը կոմպետենտ չի ու կուսակցության բնականոն զարգացման համար պետքա ղեկավարությունը փոխվի։
Չի կարող կուսակցությունը էֆֆեկտիվ գործի, մանավանդ ընդդիմադիր կուսացկությունը, եթե պրայմարիս չկազմակերպի, այսինքն ոչ թե ինքը որոշի ովա ներկայացնելու կուսակցությունը ԱԺ-ում կամ տարածքային  կառույցներում, այլ համակիրները՝ հաշվի առնելով իրենց արժանիքները։
Չի կարող կուսակցությունը էֆֆեկտիվ գործել, եթե չկա ներքին դեմոկրատիա ու ռեալ վերլուծություն, եթե ղեկավարությունը չի կարողանում ապահովել կուսակցության զարգացում ու ընտրություններում համապատասխան տեղ, ապա պետքա հրաժարական տա կամ կուսակցությունը պետք է իրեն հեռացնի, որպես ոչ էֆֆեկտիվ մենեջեր։
Ի վերջո, չի կարող էֆֆեկտիվ գործել վարչություններում նավթալինոտ հին դեմքերի համար քվոտաներ ապահովելով, որոնք շատ նոր դեմքերի համեմատ ոչ մի արժանիք չունեն։

Իսկ ՀԱԿ-ի երիտասարդությունը չի կարող ռեալ ոչ մի բանի վրա ազդել, քանի դեռ չի կարողանում ազդել հենց կուսակցության գործունեության վրա։ 2008-ին լիքը խելացի, գաղափարական երիտասարդներ եմ տեսել, որոշներին հիմա էլ եմ տեսնում միայն փողոցային ակցիաների ժամանակ, կուսակցության համար իրենց ներուժը այդքանն է։ Իսկ կուսակցությունից դուրս երիտասարդությունը հաշիվ չեն, կոնկրետ էս կոնտեքստում։

----------

Տրիբուն (23.09.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ ջան կարաս չարձագանքես, որովհետև իսկապես կոնկրետ կուսակցության քննարկումը թեմայի հետ կապ չունի, չնայած ՀԱԿ-ը ընդհանրացված կապ ունի որպես ԴԵՄ ճակատի ամենածանրակշիռ ուժ։ ՀԱԿ-ը չեմ կարծում որ պետքա էս պահին համեմատվեր ինքահռչակ կամ արհեստական ձևավորված կուսակցությունների հետ։ ՀԱԿ-ի երիտասարդական թևի ուժը իրա գաղափարական ուժեղ հիմքն էր, որը իմ կարծիքով չօգտագործվեց։ Երիտասարդական թևը չպետք է առանձին ապրի, իսկ կուսկացության նավթալին ղեկավարությունը առանձին ու մեկ-մեկ գլուխ գովա, որ հրաշալի երիտասարդներ ունեն՝ էդ երիտասարդներից շատերը իրանց հայացքներով, կազմակերպչական ունակություններով ու քաղաքական իրավիճակը զգալու ունակություններով մի քանի գլուխ բարձր են շատ կուսակցական ղեկավարներից։ 
> Չի կարող կուսակցությունը էֆֆեկտիվ գործել, եթե իրա գործունեությունը կախվածա 1 կամ թեկուզ 3 հոգու կարծիքից։
> Չի կարող էֆֆեկտիվ գործել, որբ ռեալ չկա ղեկավարության ռոտացիա ու թարմացում։ ՀԺԿ-ն օրինակ կուսկցությունը նույն մարդու օրոք բարձր ռեյտինգից իջեցվեց մինչև 1 տոկոսանող կուսակցության ու հարց չբարձրացվեց ասենք կարողա ղեկավարը կոմպետենտ չի ու կուսակցության բնականոն զարգացման համար պետքա ղեկավարությունը փոխվի։
> Չի կարող կուսակցությունը էֆֆեկտիվ գործի, մանավանդ ընդդիմադիր կուսացկությունը, եթե պրայմարիս չկազմակերպի, այսինքն ոչ թե ինքը որոշի ովա ներկայացնելու կուսակցությունը ԱԺ-ում կամ տարածքային  կառույցներում, այլ համակիրները՝ հաշվի առնելով իրենց արժանիքները։
> Չի կարող կուսակցությունը էֆֆեկտիվ գործել, եթե չկա ներքին դեմոկրատիա ու ռեալ վերլուծություն, եթե ղեկավարությունը չի կարողանում ապահովել կուսակցության զարգացում ու ընտրություններում համապատասխան տեղ, ապա պետքա հրաժարական տա կամ կուսակցությունը պետք է իրեն հեռացնի, որպես ոչ էֆֆեկտիվ մենեջեր։
> Ի վերջո, չի կարող էֆֆեկտիվ գործել վարչություններում նավթալինոտ հին դեմքերի համար քվոտաներ ապահովելով, որոնք շատ նոր դեմքերի համեմատ ոչ մի արժանիք չունեն։
> 
> Իսկ ՀԱԿ-ի երիտասարդությունը չի կարող ռեալ ոչ մի բանի վրա ազդել, քանի դեռ չի կարողանում ազդել հենց կուսակցության գործունեության վրա։ 2008-ին լիքը խելացի, գաղափարական երիտասարդներ եմ տեսել, որոշներին հիմա էլ եմ տեսնում միայն փողոցային ակցիաների ժամանակ, կուսակցության համար իրենց ներուժը այդքանն է։ Իսկ կուսակցությունից դուրս երիտասարդությունը հաշիվ չեն, կոնկրետ էս կոնտեքստում։


Անդ ջան, ախր չիմանալով խոսում ես։ Օրինակ նույն Արշակ Մուսախանյանը վարչության անդամ ա, ոչ թե երիտասարդական կառույցի, այլ ամբողջ կուսակցության։ Ու ես որ ներսից լավ գիտեմ, թե հենց կոնկրետ ինքը ոնց ա կարողանում ազդել որոշումների վրա։ Ու միակը չի, որ տենց ա։ Էդ ես գիտեմ, թե մեր հանձնաժողովները ոնց են աշխատում ու իսկապես ազդում որոշումների վրա։ Գիտեմ, որտև մասնակիցն եմ, ոչ թե կողքից նայում եմ արդեն կայացված որոշմանը ու ինքս ինձ որոշում, որ մի հոգի իրա քմահաճույքով որոշել ա։

----------

Norton (23.09.2015)

----------


## Norton

> Անդ ջան, ախր չիմանալով խոսում ես։ Օրինակ նույն Արշակ Մուսախանյանը վարչության անդամ ա, ոչ թե երիտասարդական կառույցի, այլ ամբողջ կուսակցության։ Ու ես որ ներսից լավ գիտեմ, թե հենց կոնկրետ ինքը ոնց ա կարողանում ազդել որոշումների վրա։ Ու միակը չի, որ տենց ա։ Էդ ես գիտեմ, թե մեր հանձնաժողովները ոնց են աշխատում ու իսկապես ազդում որոշումների վրա։ Գիտեմ, որտև մասնակիցն եմ, ոչ թե կողքից նայում եմ արդեն կայացված որոշմանը ու ինքս ինձ որոշում, որ մի հոգի իրա քմահաճույքով որոշել ա։


Համաձայն եմ, ներքին նրբություններից տեղյակ չեմ, բայց ինձ պետք էլ չի ես դրսից եմ նայում ու դրսից երևումա այն ինչ երևումա։ Մուսախանյան անունը ես առաջին անգամ եմ լսում ու տեսնում։
Ավելին վերջի տարիներին բացի մի քանի հայտնի անուններից բացի նոր դեմք չեմ տեսնում։ Դա դեռ ես, որ գոնե մեկումեջ հետևում եմ լրատվությանը։
Ու էտ տեսանկյունից ինձ համար կարևորա կուսակցությունը բարձրանումա թե իջնումա, ՀԱԿ-ը դեռ իջնումա սանդղակով։

----------


## Chuk

> Համաձայն եմ, ներքին նրբություններից տեղյակ չեմ, բայց ինձ պետք էլ չի ես դրսից եմ նայում ու դրսից երևումա այն ինչ երևումա։ Մուսախանյան անունը ես առաջին անգամ եմ լսում ու տեսնում։
> Ավելին վերջի տարիներին բացի մի քանի հայտնի անուններից բացի նոր դեմք չեմ տեսնում։ Դա դեռ ես, որ գոնե մեկումեջ հետևում եմ լրատվությանը։
> Ու էտ տեսանկյունից ինձ համար կարևորա կուսակցությունը բարձրանումա թե իջնումա, ՀԱԿ-ը դեռ իջնումա սանդղակով։


Անդ ջան, ՀԱԿ-ի հեղինակությունը լայն շրջանակներում իսկապես ընկնում ա, ու դրա պատճառները բաղմաթիվ են։ Ամենակարևորը թերևս էն ա, որ չունենք նույն էդ հասարակության համար տեսանելի հաղթանակ, ինչն իրա հերթին պայմանավորված ա երկրի ավազակապետական ռեժիմով. ընտրությունները կեցծվում են, համախոհներիդ ու թիմակիցներիդ մեկին վախացնելով, մեկի դեմ ռեպրեսիա օգտագործելով, մեկին քեշ փողով, մեկին խոստումներով լատում են և այլն։ Էս դեպքում քեզ չի մնում ոչինչ, քան ներքին ժողովրդավարությունն ամրապնդելն, ու հնարավոր բոլոր տարբերակներով (երկխոսություն, բուրժուադեմոկրատական, հիմա էլ սահմանադրություն) պայքարել էդ ավազակապետության դեմ։ Որ պահին բարիերը հաղթահարեցինք ու մի քայլ առաջն արեցինք, սանդղակն էլ կբարձըանա, լիքը բան էլ տեսանելի կլինի։ Սենց պայմաններում միակ այլընտրանք իմ ասածի հոխորտուն դեմագոգիայով որոշակի սանդղակի աճ գրանցելն ա, որը հետագայում փուչիկի պես պայթելու ենթակա ա. էդ տարբերակը մենք սիրահոժար թողել ենք այլոց։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ապեր, չգիտե՞ս ինչ եղավ ԲՀԿ-ի հետ.... գագոյին կզցրին կուսակցությունը վերացավ... մթոմ ինչ ես ասում, չեմ հասկանում...


Չեմ ջոգում, էս լու՞րջ էր, թե՞ ղժժում եք  :LOL:

----------

Տրիբուն (23.09.2015)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իրականում տարբերությունները շատ-շատ են, սկսած օրինակ նրանից, որ դոդը լավ կամ վատ, բայց կուսակցություն (կարդա՝ թիմ) ուներ, որը նաև ահագին ներկայություն ուներ ԱԺ-ում, ու ճիշտ ա, իրանք բոլորն էլ կոնկրետ իմ համար վարկաբեկված մարդիկ էին (են), բայց հնարավոր լինում էր ինչ-որ նպատակների ծառայեցնել ու եթե պրոցեսը մինչև վերջ հնարավոր լիներ ուզած տարբերակով տանել, էդ գործոնի օգնությամբ ավելի շատ բանի կլիներ հասնել։ Սա նախաբան, ցույց տալու համար բերածդ օրինակի անհտեղիություն-անհամաչափությունը։ Սակայն, Տրիբուն ձյա, ամեն դեպքում, եթե իմանամ, որ կա փոքր շանս՝ լֆիկին ինձով անելու ու իրա փողերը սերժիկի դեմ պայքարում օգտագործելու, ես կգնամ էդ քայլին, ոչ թե գերբարոյականի կերպար սարքած կնստեմ։ Ու կարծում եմ, որ եթե տենց շանս լինի, մենակ հիմարը կհրաժարվի այն օգտագործել։ Ուրիշ հարց, որ եկած բոլոր ազդակները փաստում են, որ տենց շանս չկա։


Հետաքրքիր է, ո՞նց է օգտագործվելու փողը Սերժիկի դեմ պայքարում։ Եթե փողն է պայքարի միջոցը, ապա հազիվ թե Սերժի հետ կարելի է փողով մրցակցել։ 
Ինձ թվում է պայքարի միջոցները պետք է լինեին ճշմարտանման փայլուն գաղափարները, ազնվությունն ու սկզբունքայնությունը, որոնք որ ներկա իշխանությունների մոտ բացակայում են։

----------

Տրիբուն (23.09.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Հետաքրքիր է, ո՞նց է օգտագործվելու փողը Սերժիկի դեմ պայքարում։ Եթե փողն է պայքարի միջոցը, ապա հազիվ թե Սերժի հետ կարելի է փողով մրցակցել։ 
> Ինձ թվում է պայքարի միջոցները պետք է լինեին ճշմարտանման փայլուն գաղափարները, ազնվությունն ու սկզբունքայնությունը, որոնք որ ներկա իշխանությունների մոտ բացակայում են։


Շատ ռոմանտիկ ազգ ենք է  :Jpit: 

Վիշ ջան, շատ հազվադեպ են դեպքերը, երբ մի վայրկյանում, առանց նախապես պլանավորել-պատրաստելու, մարդիկ պայքարի են դուրս գալիս: Սա ոչ թե Հայաստանում, այլ՝ աշխարհում: Մնացած բոլոր դեպքերում պայքարի համար (որն այո, ցանկալի է լինի հանուն փայլուն գաղափարների, ազնվության ու սկզբունքայնության) պետք է երկար ու հետևողականորեն նախապես պատրաստվել: Իսկ դրա համար, ինչքան էլ որ տարօրինակ է, գումար է պետք, որոշ դեպքերում շատ գումար, սկսած տարածքների, դահլիճների վարձակալությունից, ոմանց անհրաժեշտ վարձատրումից (իրավաբաններ, հաշվապահներ և այլն), մինչև ակցիաների նախապատրաստման գովազդային նյութերի, ակցիաներին ու մնացած գործողություններին անհրաժեշտ տեխնիկայի, տրանսպորտային միջոցների, այլնի համար:

Ու ի դեպ որևէ իրեն հարգող քաղաքական ուժ կամ նախաձեռնություն երբևէ չի թաքցրել, որ պետք են ֆինանսներ էս ամեն ինչի համար: Զուտ էնտուզիազմի, համակիրների բարի կամքի ու նվիրատվությունների դրա թողնելը գեղեցիկ ու ռոմանտիկ է, բայց բացարձակ անկենսունակ: Նույն 2007-2008-ի շարժմանը ոչ մեկի համար գաղտնի չէր, որ Գռզոն (ու ոչ միայն ինքը) էդ ֆինանսավորողի դերում էր: Նույն բուրժուադեմոկրատականի դեպքում երբեք չի թաքցվել, որ այո, հիմնական պատճառներից մեկը հենց դա է: Ցավոք էսօր ՀԱԿ-ն ու մյուս ընդդիմադիր կուսակցությունները չունեն անհրաժեշտ ֆինանսական միջոցներ, ու եթե կողքից կարողանում ես նման կանալ գտնել, ընդամենը հիմարություն ա «վեհ գաղափարներին» հենվելով դրանից հրաժարվելը: Եթե իհարկե էդ ֆինանսը չի տրվում քեզ քո պայքարից շեղելու, այլ նպատակի, արժեքների ծառայեցնելու համար:

----------


## Chuk

> Չեմ ջոգում, էս լու՞րջ էր, թե՞ ղժժում եք


Իսկ դու փորձիր վերլուծել: Ինչ-որ պահի ԲՀԿ-ն դարձել էր քաղաքական գործոն: ՀԻմա գործո՞ն է, թե՞ ոչ:
Ինչ-որ պահին Գագոյի ամբիցիաներն իրան հելել ուտում էին, ու մտածում էր, որ ինքն ավելիին կարող ա հասնի, բացի իրա բիզնեսներից: Հետ կանգնե՞ց, թե՞ չէ:

----------


## Chuk



----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, չգիտե՞ս ինչ եղավ ԲՀԿ-ի հետ.... գագոյին կզցրին կուսակցությունը վերացավ... մթոմ ինչ ես ասում, չեմ հասկանում...


Ո՞նց Գագոյին կզցրին: Ապեր էս ինչ անհավանական բաներ ես ասում, չեմ հավատում: Էտ մարդու դեմ Սերժն ի՞նչ պիտի ունենար, որ կզցներ. անբասիր վարք, մաքուր կենսագրություն, արդար քրտինքով վաստակած հարստություն, վճարված հարկեր, խելք, շնորք, ինտելեկտ, ազգը փրկելու անհագ ցանկություն, ամեն ինչ ժողովրդի մասին, ժողովրդի համար .... 

Խիստ անսպասելի էր, ապեր, որ Սերժը կարա տենց բան անի: Ոչ մեկը սենց բան չէր սպասում:  :Sad:  

Մեֆիկո, ուրեմն Լևոնը համագործակցում էր Հայաստանի ամենամեծ հանցագործներից մեկի հետ, որի վրա տոննաներով կոմպռոմատ կա, սկսած մարդասպանությունից, վերջացրած թալանն ու հարկերից միլիարդներով խուսափելը, ու դու զարմանում ես, որ իրան կզցրին  :LOL:  Գիգանտ շախմատային պարտիայի ինչպիսի անսպասելը հանգուցալուծում՝ դոդի գամբիտ:

Շախմատ ասեցի, հիշեցի, Չուկ, այ Չուկ, էն շախմատային պարտիայից ի՞նչ կա, մի երկու մեջբերում արա, վերլուծենք էլի:

----------

Բիձա (28.12.2015), Ներսես_AM (23.09.2015), Ռուֆուս (23.09.2015), Վիշապ (23.09.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> .. 
> 
> եթե դոդին էն կզղնում ու հետևից հաքնում, դե պատկերացրեք ձեզ ինչ կանեն եէե հանկարծ մի բան ներկայաղնեք ձեզնից...


Ապեր, մենք չենք ուզում մարդասպան ու գող լինենք, շնորհակալություն ....

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, ինչքան շատ եք անուն կպցնում էս կամ էն պրոցեսին կամ տարբերակին, էնքան ձեր տարբերակները քչանում ու վատանում ա... ձեր տարբերակները գնալով քչանալու ու վատանալու ա էն աստիճանի որ երկխոսությանը երանի ենք տալու... էս ա իրականությունը...


Մենք տարբերակ չենք ունեցել, ու սրանից վատ էլ չի կարա լինի: Թուլացի ու հաճույք ստացի: 

Ու եթե տարբերակը լուզեռ Լևոնն ա, ավելի լավ ա ընդհանրապես չլինի:

----------


## Chuk

> Շախմատ ասեցի, հիշեցի, Չուկ, այ Չուկ, էն շախմատային պարտիայից ի՞նչ կա, մի երկու մեջբերում արա, վերլուծենք էլի:


Ախր շատ խելոք եք, մեր շախմատը ձեր համար ինչ ա որ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Շատ ռոմանտիկ ազգ ենք է 
> 
> Վիշ ջան, շատ հազվադեպ են դեպքերը, երբ մի վայրկյանում, առանց նախապես պլանավորել-պատրաստելու, մարդիկ պայքարի են դուրս գալիս: Սա ոչ թե Հայաստանում, այլ՝ աշխարհում: Մնացած բոլոր դեպքերում պայքարի համար (որն այո, ցանկալի է լինի հանուն փայլուն գաղափարների, ազնվության ու սկզբունքայնության) պետք է երկար ու հետևողականորեն նախապես պատրաստվել: Իսկ դրա համար, ինչքան էլ որ տարօրինակ է, գումար է պետք, որոշ դեպքերում շատ գումար, սկսած տարածքների, դահլիճների վարձակալությունից, ոմանց անհրաժեշտ վարձատրումից (իրավաբաններ, հաշվապահներ և այլն), մինչև ակցիաների նախապատրաստման գովազդային նյութերի, ակցիաներին ու մնացած գործողություններին անհրաժեշտ տեխնիկայի, տրանսպորտային միջոցների, այլնի համար:
> 
> Ու ի դեպ որևէ իրեն հարգող քաղաքական ուժ կամ նախաձեռնություն երբևէ չի թաքցրել, որ պետք են ֆինանսներ էս ամեն ինչի համար: Զուտ էնտուզիազմի, համակիրների բարի կամքի ու նվիրատվությունների դրա թողնելը գեղեցիկ ու ռոմանտիկ է, բայց բացարձակ անկենսունակ: Նույն 2007-2008-ի շարժմանը ոչ մեկի համար գաղտնի չէր, որ Գռզոն (ու ոչ միայն ինքը) էդ ֆինանսավորողի դերում էր: Նույն բուրժուադեմոկրատականի դեպքում երբեք չի թաքցվել, որ այո, հիմնական պատճառներից մեկը հենց դա է: Ցավոք էսօր ՀԱԿ-ն ու մյուս ընդդիմադիր կուսակցությունները չունեն անհրաժեշտ ֆինանսական միջոցներ, ու եթե կողքից կարողանում ես նման կանալ գտնել, ընդամենը հիմարություն ա «վեհ գաղափարներին» հենվելով դրանից հրաժարվելը: Եթե իհարկե էդ ֆինանսը չի տրվում քեզ քո պայքարից շեղելու, այլ նպատակի, արժեքների ծառայեցնելու համար:


Չէ իրար չհասկացանք։ Պայքարը ոչ թե պիտի լինի հանուն փայլուն գաղափարների, ազնվության ու սկզբունքայնության, այլ պայքարողները պիտի լինեն փայլուն գաղափարների տեր ազնիվ ու սկզբունքային։ Իսկ դրա համար փող պետք չի, գլուխ ա պետք։ Իսկ դահլիճ վարձելու, լիմուզիններով ֆռֆռալու, ռելկամ անելու ու մնացածի համար կարծում եմ չարժի օլիգարխների փեշերից կախվել, որովհետև դրանով սաղ փայլուն գաղափարները քաքմեջ են լինում ։Ճ
Փողոցում ելույթ ունենալու բարձրախոսներ կարելի է մի տեղից կպցնել, ֆեյսբուքն էլ ձրի ա։ Ժողովուրդն էլ արդեն ռեկլամներով կուտ չի ուտում։

----------

Տրիբուն (23.09.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ախր շատ խելոք եք, մեր շախմատը ձեր համար ինչ ա որ:


Ապեր, չէ մենք էտքան խելոք չենք, մինչև հիմա չենք հասկացել: Դուք շախմատով բարոյական հաղթանակ էլ տարած կլինեք:

Լևոնին պետք ա ասել շախմատի թարգի չլիկ դաստա խաղա:

----------

Բիձա (28.12.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, մենք չենք ուզում մարդասպան ու գող լինենք, շնորհակալություն ....


դոդին չեն կզցրել գող կամ մարդասպան ըլնելու համար... իրան կզցրել են որտև սերժի/ռեժիմի դեմ ա դուրս եկել...

----------

Chuk (23.09.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մենք տարբերակ չենք ունեցել, ու սրանից վատ էլ չի կարա լինի: Թուլացի ու հաճույք ստացի: 
> 
> Ու եթե տարբերակը լուզեռ Լևոնն ա, ավելի լավ ա ընդհանրապես չլինի:


տարբերակ միշտ էլ կա... ուղղակի կամ տենում ես կամ չես տենում... եթե սաղ քաղգործիչները նույնն են մարդու համար էդ մարդը ընտրություն չի ունենում, ոնց որ դալտոնիկը, որ գույն չի տենում իրա համար մեկ ա պատերն ինչ գույն կներկես... կամ անսլուխը, իրա համար մեկ ա ինչ նոտա ա, մեկ ա չի ջոգում... նույնն էլ էս ա... 

Ապեր եթե Լևոնը լուզեռ ա ուրեմն ուինեռը սերժն ա ու ռոբն ա, չէ՞... կարաս էթաս իրանց կողքը, իրանց աջակցես... էսի մեզի շատ հատուկ ա... էսի մեզի հատուկ ա... ոչ թե անարդար ուժեղի դեմ ենք դուրս գալիս այլ ձեռն ենք պաչում...

----------

Chuk (23.09.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> դոդին չեն կզցրել գող կամ մարդասպան ըլնելու համար... իրան կզցրել են որտև սերժի/ռեժիմի դեմ ա դուրս եկել...


Պատճառահետևանքային կապերը մի խառնի ... կզցրել են, քանի որ գող ու մարդասպան ա: Որ նորմալ լիներ, չէին կարա կզցնեին: Սերժը շատ հասարակամի բան ա արել: Ասեց, բեր հարկերը վճարի: Մարդը ասեց, ավելի լավ ա սիկտիրս քաշեմ քաղաքականությունից, քան հարկեր վճարեմ: Ու հիմա շարունակում ա նույն երջանիկ կյանքը: 

Ապեր, գողերի ու մարդասպանննների հետ համագործակցել չի կարելի, որքան էլ որ նպատակներդ բարի լինեն: Ես օրինակ ՀԱԿ-ի ու կոնկրետ Լևոնի բարոյական նկարագրի հետ կապված լուրջ կասկածներ ունեմ: Ինձ թվում ա, իրանք էլ են գող, կամ եթե գող չեն, շատ են ուզում դառնան: Դրա համար էլ ինչքան մաքուր մնացած մարդ կար ՀԱԿ-ում, ասենք օրինակ Լյուդմիլան կամ Բագրատյանը, ՀԱԿ-ից արագ դուրս են գալիս, քանի որ չեն ուզում որ գողի ու մարդասպանի պիտակը իրանց էլ կպած մնա: 

Ու ընդհանրապես, քո պատճառով թեմայից շեղվել ենք: Դու էն ասա, ինչի՞ ես դեմ նոր սահմանադրությանը: Նու բացի նրանից, որ ՄԱԿ-ի ոչ մի անդամ երկիր 70 տարում չի վերացել, այլ պատճառ կա՞ դեմ լինելու: Ինչի՞ ես կարծում որ 2018 թվականին Սերժից ավելի լավ նախագահ ընտրելու հնարավորություն ունենք: Հարուստ փորձ ունե՞ս: Կամ եթե կարանալու ես լավ նախագահ ընտրես գործող սահմանադրությամբ, ինչի՞ ես կարծում, որ չես կարա լավ պառլամենտական մեծամասնություն ընտրես նոր սահմանադրությամբ:

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ իրար չհասկացանք։ Պայքարը ոչ թե պիտի լինի հանուն փայլուն գաղափարների, ազնվության ու սկզբունքայնության, այլ պայքարողները պիտի լինեն փայլուն գաղափարների տեր ազնիվ ու սկզբունքային։ Իսկ դրա համար փող պետք չի, գլուխ ա պետք։ Իսկ դահլիճ վարձելու, լիմուզիններով ֆռֆռալու, ռելկամ անելու ու մնացածի համար կարծում եմ չարժի օլիգարխների փեշերից կախվել, որովհետև դրանով սաղ փայլուն գաղափարները քաքմեջ են լինում ։Ճ
> Փողոցում ելույթ ունենալու բարձրախոսներ կարելի է մի տեղից կպցնել, ֆեյսբուքն էլ ձրի ա։ Ժողովուրդն էլ արդեն ռեկլամներով կուտ չի ուտում։


Զարմանում եմ քո էս գրառման, ու Տրիբունի դրան լայք տալու վրա: Լուրջ մարդ եք ի վերջո: Քաղաքականությունից հասկացող որևէ մեկը չի կարող չհասկանա ֆինանսների կարևորությունը: Դեմ լինել, որ ասենք Լֆիկը էդ գումարը տա, հասկանալի ա տեսակետ ա, չնայած՝ քաղաքականապես ոչ հասուն: Բայց ընդհանրապես հերքել դրանց կարևորությունը, պարզապես աբսուրդ ու խնդալու ա:

----------


## Chuk

> Պատճառահետևանքային կապերը մի խառնի ... կզցրել են, քանի որ գող ու մարդասպան ա: Որ նորմալ լիներ, չէին կարա կզցնեին:


Դու խառնեցիր: Դոդին կզցրին իրա քաղաքական կեցվածքի համար: Ուրիշ հարց, որ իրա «գող ու մարդասպան» լինելը հեշտացրեց կզցնելը: Բայց Հայաստանում քաղաքականությանը հետևող ամեն մարդ գիտի, որ սրանք ունեն ռեսուրսներ կզցնելու նաև առանց դրա: Ամեն ինչը գալիս ա տվյալ անձի ով լինելուց: Դոդը կարող ա «գող ու մարդասպան» լինելով էլ չկզրեր, իսկ Պողոսը կարող ա կզի անգամ աշխարհի ամենաազնիվ ու ամենամաքուր մարդը լինելու դեպքում: Իհարկե հիմա արդեն պարզ ա, որ դոդը կզող տեսակից էր: Բայց ոչ մեկդ ձեզ իմաստունի տեղ չդնեք ու հայտարարեք, որ ամեն ինչ պարզ էր: Ձեր իմացած պարզը հնարավոր տարբերակներից ընդամենը մեկն էր, այո՝ ամենահավանականը: Բայց ոչ միակ հնարավորը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դոդին կզցրին իրա քաղաքական կեցվածքի համար:


Դոդի քաղաքական կեցվածք .... ապեր, Արմենչիկը վաստակավոր արտիստ ...  :LOL:  

Սերժը լրիվ ՀԱԿ-ի նախագահն ա, լուրջ եմ ասում:

----------

Բիձա (28.12.2015), Ռուֆուս (23.09.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Դոդի քաղաքական կեցվածք .... ապեր, Արմենչիկը վաստակավոր արտիստ ...  
> 
> Սերժը լրիվ ՀԱԿ-ի նախագահն ա, լուրջ եմ ասում:


Դե իհարկե, ապեր, սերժիկը, աշոծյանն ու դու եք որոշողը, թե ով կարա քաղաքականությամբ զբաղվի, քաղաքական կեցվածք ընդունի։ Ուղղակի առաջին երկուսը հավանաբար հասկանում են, որ իրանց խոսքով ու վարքով ապացուցում են, որ նրանը հենց քաղաքական կեցվածք էր, իսկ դու չես հասկանում, որ նույն բանն ես ապացուցում։ 

Ֆսյո, բռատս։ Ներող, որ էլի սադրվեցի։ Այսուհետ քո՝ ոչ քաղաքական սաղ տեսակետներն իմ կողմից իգնորի տակ են։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Պատճառահետևանքային կապերը մի խառնի ... կզցրել են, քանի որ գող ու մարդասպան ա: Որ նորմալ լիներ, չէին կարա կզցնեին: Սերժը շատ հասարակամի բան ա արել: Ասեց, բեր հարկերը վճարի: Մարդը ասեց, ավելի լավ ա սիկտիրս քաշեմ քաղաքականությունից, քան հարկեր վճարեմ: Ու հիմա շարունակում ա նույն երջանիկ կյանքը: 
> 
> Ապեր, գողերի ու մարդասպանննների հետ համագործակցել չի կարելի, որքան էլ որ նպատակներդ բարի լինեն: Ես օրինակ ՀԱԿ-ի ու կոնկրետ Լևոնի բարոյական նկարագրի հետ կապված լուրջ կասկածներ ունեմ: Ինձ թվում ա, իրանք էլ են գող, կամ եթե գող չեն, շատ են ուզում դառնան: Դրա համար էլ ինչքան մաքուր մնացած մարդ կար ՀԱԿ-ում, ասենք օրինակ Լյուդմիլան կամ Բագրատյանը, ՀԱԿ-ից արագ դուրս են գալիս, քանի որ չեն ուզում որ գողի ու մարդասպանի պիտակը իրանց էլ կպած մնա: 
> 
> Ու ընդհանրապես, քո պատճառով թեմայից շեղվել ենք: Դու էն ասա, ինչի՞ ես դեմ նոր սահմանադրությանը: Նու բացի նրանից, որ ՄԱԿ-ի ոչ մի անդամ երկիր 70 տարում չի վերացել, այլ պատճառ կա՞ դեմ լինելու: Ինչի՞ ես կարծում որ 2018 թվականին Սերժից ավելի լավ նախագահ ընտրելու հնարավորություն ունենք: Հարուստ փորձ ունե՞ս: Կամ եթե կարանալու ես լավ նախագահ ընտրես գործող սահմանադրությամբ, ինչի՞ ես կարծում, որ չես կարա լավ պառլամենտական մեծամասնություն ընտրես նոր սահմանադրությամբ:


Ապեր շատ պարզ ա... մի պարճառ չի, մի քանիսն են... առաջինը էն ա որ մեր հասարակությունը պառլամենտական ընտրությունների հետ հույս երբեք չի կապել, չնակած եթե պառլամենտն ու նախագահը էս վիճակով տարբեր ուժերի ձեռը լինի, շատ բան ա հնարավոր անել, բայց դե տենում ես, պառլամենտական ընտրություններից հետո ինչ այլանդակություն ասես ինչ քանակությամբ ասես անցնում ա բայց ոչ մի կարգին բողոքի ակցիա... ու կաշառքը բաժանվում ա ավելի մեծ թափով... իսկ նախագահականի ժամանակ ինչքան էլ մեռած լինի, թեկնածուն իմչքան էլ դեբիլ ըլնի (ընդդիմադիր), մեկ ա բողոքի ալիք բարձրանում ա... էսի փաստ ա... մեր ժողովրդի համար անձը կարևոր ա ավելի քան սիստեմը... ժամանակի ընթացքում կփոխվի, բայց հիմա ըենցա... 

երկրորդ պատճառը... ի՞նչ ես կարծում, սերժն ինչի՞ ա ուզում փոխի սահմանադրությունը, կայուն մեծամասնությամբ խորհրդարանով... պարզ չի՞... 

ընդորում ինքը հասկացել ա էն առաջինը ու "հմտորեն" ուզում ա պրոբլեմատիկ ընտրությումները իմաստազրկի... մենք կընտրենք դուռռռակ պառլամենտ առանց պրոբլեմի ու էդ դուռռակ պառլամենտն իրա կայուն մեծամասնությամբ կըտրի իրան... թեկուզ անկայունով... 

եթե անցավ էս սահմանադրությունը, ես չգիտեմ արդեն ինչքան անքաշելու մինչև դզվի... անորոշ ժամանակով... 

սերժը հիմա պրոբլեմ ունի ժառանգորդ նշանակելու... չի վստահում ոչ մեկին...

----------

Chuk (23.09.2015)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Դու խառնեցիր: Դոդին կզցրին իրա քաղաքական կեցվածքի համար: Ուրիշ հարց, որ իրա «գող ու մարդասպան» լինելը հեշտացրեց կզցնելը: Բայց Հայաստանում քաղաքականությանը հետևող ամեն մարդ գիտի, որ սրանք ունեն ռեսուրսներ կզցնելու նաև առանց դրա: Ամեն ինչը գալիս ա տվյալ անձի ով լինելուց: Դոդը կարող ա «գող ու մարդասպան» լինելով էլ չկզրեր, իսկ Պողոսը կարող ա կզի անգամ աշխարհի ամենաազնիվ ու ամենամաքուր մարդը լինելու դեպքում: Իհարկե հիմա արդեն պարզ ա, որ դոդը կզող տեսակից էր: Բայց ոչ մեկդ ձեզ իմաստունի տեղ չդնեք ու հայտարարեք, որ ամեն ինչ պարզ էր: Ձեր իմացած պարզը հնարավոր տարբերակներից ընդամենը մեկն էր, այո՝ ամենահավանականը: Բայց ոչ միակ հնարավորը:


Արտ իրոք կներես, բայց ոնց որ գալուստը խոսի: Իսկ դոդը էս երկիրը գլխավոր թալանողներից մեկն ա, դոդի ու սերժի/հհկ-ի ու բհկ-ի միջև ոչ մի էական տարբերություն ես չեմ տեսնում: Եթե դու տեսնում ես, խնդրում եմ լուսավորիր մեզ: Ու եթե դոդի փողերով ու ռեսուրսներով պետք ա իշխանափոխությունն անեիք, նենց ուրախ եմ, որ դոդին «կզցրին», մեկը ինձ պետք չի նման իշխանափոխություն:

նենց էլ «գողն ու մարդասպանը» դրել ես չակերտների մեջ, քիչ ա մնում դնես համոզես, որ դոդը ոչ գող ա, ոչ էլ մարդասպան  :Jpit:

----------

Տրիբուն (24.09.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ իրոք կներես, բայց ոնց որ գալուստը խոսի: Իսկ դոդը էս երկիրը գլխավոր թալանողներից մեկն ա, դոդի ու սերժի/հհկ-ի ու բհկ-ի միջև ոչ մի էական տարբերություն ես չեմ տեսնում: Եթե դու տեսնում ես, խնդրում եմ լուսավորիր մեզ: Ու եթե դոդի փողերով ու ռեսուրսներով պետք ա իշխանափոխությունն անեիք, նենց ուրախ եմ, որ դոդին «կզցրին», մեկը ինձ պետք չի նման իշխանափոխություն:
> 
> նենց էլ «գողն ու մարդասպանը» դրել ես չակերտների մեջ, քիչ ա մնում դնես համոզես, որ դոդը ոչ գող ա, ոչ էլ մարդասպան


Ռուֆ ջան, մի հատ էական տարբերություն կա դոդի ու Սերժի մեջ: Մեկը հիմա իշխողն ա, մեկը չի: Ասել եմ ու կասեմ, ցանկացած փոփոխություն զարգացման երաշխիք ա: Իշխանափոխությունից հետո, եթե դոդի միջոցով անեինք, ես հաջորդ օրվանից լինելու իրանց դեմ պայքարողների առաջին շարքում: Էսօր էլ եթե ՀԱԿ-ը հասնի իշխանափոխության, ՀԱԿ-ի դեմ եմ պայքարելու: «Դոդը նույնպես հրեշ ա» տիպի մտայնությունը ձեր մեջ միշիկներն են սերմանել ու էն գալուստները, ում հետ ինձ հանդգնեցիր նույնացնել: Գնացեք քաղաքականության այբուբենը սովորեք, տղերք, 21րդ դարն ա:

----------


## Chuk

*5 դրույթ Սահմանադրության փոփոխության և պայքարի մասին
*_Դավիթ Ստեփանյան_ 

*Իրավիճակի նկարագրություն
*
*1․ Ժողովուրդն առնչություն չունի սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների՝ հանրային օրակարգ մտնելու հետ
*
Որտեղի՞ց մեր գլխին ընկավ սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների թեման: Այս հարցը  գրեթե  միշտ առաջանում է սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների խնդիրը շոշափելիս: Հայաստանում  փորձե՞լ են երբևէ  գործարկել Սահմանադրությունը, ինչո՞ւ  է  այն թերի  աշխատում կամ  չի աշխատում ընդհանրապես, ինչու՞ հիմա էլ նորը պիտի ընդունվի: Սահմանադրությունը փոփոխելու կարիք կլիներ թերևս  այն դեպքում, երբ երկրում առաջացած լիներ սահմանադրական ճգնաժամ, օրինակ՝ հնարավոր չլիներ տևական ժամանակ կառավարություն կամ խորհրդարան ձևավորել: Հայաստանում նման խնդիր երբևէ չի եղել: Խնդիրը սահմանադրականության սկզբունքները գործի դնելն է, ոչ թե սահմանադություն փոփոխելը, եթե հարցը դիտարկենք ներկայացուցչական դեմոկրատիայի տրամաբանության շրջանակում:

Կարևոր է հիշել, որ սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների մասին Սերժ Սարգսյանն առաջին անգամ խոսեց 2013-ի սեպտեմբերի 3-ին Պուտինի հետ հանդիպումից հետո, երբ, ի զարմանս նաև ՀՀԿ-ականների, անսպասելիորեն հայտարարվեց, որ Հայաստանն անդամակցելու է Եվրասիական միությանը: Սա հուշում է այն մասին, որ փոփոխությունները կապված են Սերժ Սարգսյանի ու տարբեր միջազգային խաղացողների (ԱՄՆ, Ռուսաստան, Եվրոպա) հարաբերությունների, և մյուս կողմից էլ՝ նրա դիրքի վերարտադրման հետ, և հանդիսանում են մեկ մարդու ավտորիտար գործունեության հետևանք: Ժողովուրդն ամենևին  առնչություն չունի սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների` հանրային օրակարգ մտնելու հետ:

*2․ Սահմանադրության փոփոխություն
*
Կիսանախագահական կառավարման համակարգի փոխարինումն իբր խորհրդարանականով արդեն բավարար է, որ գործընթացն անվանենք «Սահմանադրության փոփոխություն» և ոչ թե՝ «սահմանադրական փոփոխություններ» կամ, առավել ևս, «սահմանադրական բերեփոխումներ»: Եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ ժողովուրդը զրկված է լինելու ուղիղ հանրաքվեով նախագահ ընտրելու հնարավորությունից (բայց նախագահը շարունակելու է օժտված լինել լայն լիազորություններով), որ խորհրդարանական ընտրություններն անցնելու են կայուն մեծամասնություն ձևավորելու անհեթեթ դրույթից ելնելով, ապա վստահաբար կարող ենք ասել, որ այս նախագծի գլխավոր նպատակներից մեկն ընտրությունների ինստիտուտի վերացումն ու պարտոկրատիայի ստեղծումն է. ընտրությունները խնդիրներ են առաջացնում Սերժ Սարգսյանի իշխանության համար: Հավանաբար, Սարգսյանի թիմը միտումնավոր է գնացել այսպիսի  խորամանկության,  որպեսզի  մարդկանցից թաքցնի փոփոխության մասշտաբն ու բնույթը: Ուրեմն՝  անվանենք ՍԱՀՄԱՆԱԴՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՓՈՓՈԽՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ:

*3․ «Փոփոխությունները» նրա համար է, որ ոչինչ չփոխվի
*
Սահմանադրության փոփոխությունը միտված է մի կողմից թղթի վրա օրինականացնել Հայաստանում տիրող հակաժողովրդական իրավիճակն ընդհանրապես, մյուս կողմից՝ լուծել կոնկրետ Սերժ Սարգսյանի իշխանության վերարտադրության հարցը, ինչն արգելված է գործող Սահմանադրությամբ: Սարգսյանն ինքը տարբեր իրավիճակներում խաբել է Տեր-Պետրոսյանին (1996-97թ.) և Քոչարյանին (2008թ.) ու քաջ գիտակցում է, որ «ժառանգորդ» պլանին անցնելու դեպքում ժառանգորդը կարող է խաբել և իրեն: Ուրեմն՝ Սահմանադրության փոփոխությունը միտված է  սպասարկել  կայուն հետընթացը և թույլ չտալ որևէ փոփոխության հնարավորություն մինչև Սերժ Սարգսյանի մահը (տեղին է հիշել Լեոնիդ Բրեժնևին) կամ բռնի հեռացումը իշխանական լծակներից:

*4․ Իշխանության առավելագույն  կենտրոնացում և անպատասխանատվություն
*
Եթե չշոշափենք սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների նախագծի իրավական կողմը և փորձենք կարճ ամփոփել դրա էությունը, ապա կարող ենք ասել. իշխանության  առավելագույն կենտրոնացում Սերժ Սարգսյանի ձեռքում և պատասխանատվության ցրում ՀՀԿ-ի «երկայնքով»: Արդյունքում քաղաքացիները չեն կողմնորոշվելու, թե իրացվող քաղաքականության  համար ումից պատասխան պահանջեն: Այդ փաստաթուղթը նաև այնքան անգրագետ և հակաժողովրդական է, որ Հայաստանի համար կարող է քայքայիչ դեր ունենալ  նաև Սարգսյանի հեռացումից հետո:

*5․ Սպառնալիք ոչ միայն ընդդիմությանը, այլև ՀՀԿ- ական օլիգարխներին
*
Կայուն մեծամասնություն ձևավորելու դրույթը և խորհրդարանական ընտրությունների երկրորդ փուլ անցկացնելու պայմանը հուշում են , որ Հայաստանում ընդդիմադիր քաղաքական կուսակցությունների գոյությունն անիմաստ է դառնալու,  մինչև բռնի  իշխանափոխություն տեղի չունենա: Այդ կուսակցությունները հնարավորություն չեն ունենա  ընտրությունների միջոցով հասարակական կյանքի վրա ազդող լծակներ ձեռք բերել, իսկ 5 տոկոս ձայն ստացածները կարող են Ազգային ժողովում փրփուրը բերանին քննադատել իշխանություններին:  Ակնհայտ է, որ դա  ոչինչ  չի փոխի: Կուսակցությունները զրկված են լինելու իշխանությունը վիճարկելու լծակներից:  Այս ամենը խախտելու է  եղած հավասարակշռությունը և ՀՀԿ-ական օլիգարխ-պաշտոնյաներն այլևս հնարավորություն չեն ունենա ԲՀԿ կամ որևէ այլ կուսակցություն տեղափոխվելու  ենթադրվող սպառնալիքով զսպել Սերժ Սարգսյանին: Ամենայն հավանականությամբ  Սահմանադրության փոփոխությունից հետո առաջին հարվածը ստանալու են հենց Սարգսյանի շրջապատի  օլիգարխները, քանի որ փախչելու տեղ չեն ունենալու, և դա կլինի Հայաստանի բիզնես դաշտի նկատմամբ Սարգսյանի ամբողջական վերահսկողության սահմանման վերջին փուլի սկիզբը:

*6․ Սերժ Սարգսյանը վերացնում է քաղաքականությունը
*
Առաջին հայացքից կարող է տարօրինակ թվալ, բայց Սահմանադրության փոփոխությունը որպես քաղաքական մարմին լիկվիդացնում է նաև ՀՀԿ-ն: Այն վերածվելու է միջազգային խաղացողների և խոշոր ընկերությունների կամակատար վարչական կառույցի, որն ընդամենն ունակ է լինելու  որոշել, թե տվյալ պահին ավելի շատ ում վասալն է նախընտրում լինել: Հայաստանն այդքան ուժեղ պետություն չէ, որ իշխանությունը  կարողանա իր դիրքը պահել միջազգային ասպարեզում նույնպես: Այսօրվա աշխարհում Հայաստանի շանսը պայքարող հասարակություն, կարող ընդդիմություն և հնարավորինս անկախ բիզնես ունենալն է, ինչը և բանակցային ռեսուրս կստեղծի միջազգային ասպարեզում: Ընտրական ինստիտուտի կայացումը նույնպես կարող է սահմանափակել իշխանությանը՝ դրսի ուժերին հնազանդվելիս և կպարտադրի որոշ հարցերում ասել՝ մենք չենք կարող անել ձեր ուզածը,  որովհետև ժողովուրդը թույլ չի տալիս: Խորհրդարանում մի քանի տոկոս ստացած կուսակցություններով դիվանագիտական հարթությունում ոչ ոքի չես խաբի:

Քաղաքական աշխարհի փոխակերպումը վարչական աշխարհի, ցավոք, արագ ընթացքի մեջ է, բայց Հայաստանում  այդ անցումն  առավել կոպիտ միջամտությամբ և անհեռանկար կերպով է արվում:

*7․ Կենսունակ ընդդիմություն ձևավորելը  առավել բարդ է լինելու
*
5-րդ կետի սկզբնամասում գրվածին հավելված. Սերժ Սարգսյանը լուսանկարվելու է հրավիրում զանազան կառույցների ներկայացուցիչների՝ իբր նոր Սահմանադրության նախագիծն են քննարկում: Զարմանալ կարելի է, թե ինչպիսի խանդավառությամբ են կլիենտները գնում նախագահական. Սարգսյանը ժամանակին բոլորին  խաբել է և հաջորդը իրենք են լինելու, եթե բանն իհարկե քաղաքական խոստումների մասին է, իսկ եթե խոսքը բնակարանի վարկ փակելու, ամառանոցի կամ մի կրպակի մասին է, ապա Սարգսյանն  իր խոստումը գուցե  կպահի: Այդ խավի այսրոպեական շահը կարող է թանկ արժենալ. Հայաստանում կենսունակ ընդդիմություն ձևավորելը բարդ և չլուծված խնդիր է, սակայն Սահմանադրության փոփոխությունից հետո ավելի է բարդանալու:

*Պայքարին ընդառաջ
*
*8․ Քաղաքական VS քաղաքացիական թակարդը
*
Հասարակության ընդդիմադիր հատվածը քաղաքականի և քաղաքացիականի բաժանելն ու դրանք իրար հակադրելն իշխանությունների հին հնարքներից է, որն օգտագործում են իրենց դեմ լայն մոբիլիզացիա թույլ չտալու համար: Հարց է առաջանում՝ ո՞րն է պայքարի սուբյեկտը: Անգլերենում կան «political activist» և «human rights activist» հասկացությունները, որոնք  գուցե և տարբերվում են, բայց հակադրելի չեն. «civic activist» չի շրջանառվում: Դժվար է միանշանակ պնդել, բայց հավանաբար այստեղ նշանակություն ունի նաև այն, որ արևմուտքում իրենք իրենց մասին այլ բառապաշարով են խոսում, իսկ Հայաստանի նման երկրների մասին՝ այլ: Ներմուծված հասկացությունները այստեղ այլ նշանակություն և կիրառում են ստանում:

Քաղաքական-քաղաքացիական հակադրությունը, կարծեմ, միայն Հայաստանին է հատուկ (այլ դեպքեր չգիտեմ) և դրանից շահում են իշխանությունները: Եթե նպատակ է սահմանվել թույլ չտալ Սահմանադրության փոփոխություն (ինչը հեշտ գործ չէ), ապա հարկավոր է ստանձնած դերերը զանցել, որովհետև փորձը ցույց է տալիս՝ մինչ հիմա գրանցված հաջողությունները փոքր են, իսկ գլխավոր խնդիրները մնում են անլուծելի: Թե ինչպես զանցել, արդեն քաղաքական մտքի արտադրության հարց է: Միանգամից նշեմ, որ խոսքը պարզապես համագործակցության մասին չէ, այլ նոր դասավորություն ստեղծելու:

*9․ Մարդ ներդնել, հետո բանակցությունների հրավիրել
*
Կանխավ պարզ է, որ իշխանությունները դիմադրության ճակատ մարդիկ են ներդնելու, հետո հրահանգելու են գնալ իրենց հետ փակ բանակցությունների և այդպիսով արտահոսք ապահովել: Այստեղ անելիքները շատ չեն. պարզապես նման մարդկանց անվանել իրենց անունով և շարունակել հետևողական աշխատանքը:

*10․ Չարձագանքել մեդիաձեռնածություններին կամ արձագանքել համապատասխան կերպ
*
Մինչև հանրաքվեի պահն իշխանությունները փորձելու են լրահոսը լցնել զանազան շեղող թեմաներով, որպեսզի իրենց սև գործը հնարավորինս աննկատ անեն: Կարևոր է միշտ հիշել, որ մեդիա սյուժեները հատուկ նպատակով են ստեղծվում՝ ինչքան էլ դրանք հուզականորեն ազդեն մեր վրա: Գլխավորը, իհարկե, Ադրբեջանի հետ սահմանին լարվածություն ստեղծելն ու  ակտիվորն լուսաբանելն է: Այո, շատ ցավալի է, երբ սահմանին մարդ է մահանում կամ վիրավորվում, բայց դա, ակնհայտորեն, չի մտահոգում իշխանություններին. ներքին խնդիրներ լուծելու համար նրանք պատրաստ են նույնիսկ նման քայլերի: Այս հարցը վերջնական լուծում չի գտնի,  քանի դեռ որոշումներ կայացնողը Սերժ Սարգսյանն է: Կարող ենք նաև հիշել, թե նա ինչպես ժամանակին «Արմենիկում»-ով հիմարեցրեց շատերին՝ 2008-ի ընտրություններից առաջ: Շատ նեղն ընկնելու դեպքում իշխանամերձ լրատվամիջոցները նորից կփորձեն ակտուալացնել կրոնական,  սեռական փոքրամասնություններին ստորացնող թեմաներ կամ մարդկանց կողմից դաժանորեն ծեծվող գայլերի մասին տեսանյութեր կտեղադրեն համացանցում: Այս բոլոր դեպքերում շատ կարևոր է հիշել, թե ո՛վ է անողը ու ի՛նչ նպատակով, և համապատասխան կերպ արձագանքել կամ չարձագանքել:

*11․ Միջազգային հանրությանը և մամուլին հավաստի տեղեկատվություն փոխանցել
*
Սերժ Սարգսյանը Հայաստանից դուրս փորձելու է Սահմանադրության փոփոխությունը ներկայացնել որպես ժողովրդավարական առաջընթաց և դրանով իսկ ապահովել լեգիտիմությունը միջազգային հանրության առաջ: Շատ կարևոր է միջազգային հանրությանը և մամուլին հավաստի տեղեկատվություն փոխանցել Սահմանադրության փոփոխության թաքուն նպատակների  մասին  և ցույց տալ, որ ժողովուրդը իրականում մերժում է այդ նախագիծը: Սա կօգնի քողազերծել իրական նպատակը և զրկել Սարգսյանին դրսից տրամադրվող աջակցությունից:

*12․ Ներգրավել սփյուռքը
*
Սարգսյանը փորձելու է օգտագործել ՀՅԴ-ն և եկեղեցին՝ սփյուռքում Սահմանադրության փոփոխության շուրջ դրական մթնոլորտ ձևավորելու համար: Կարևոր է հասկանալի կերպով բացատրել արտերկրում բնակվող հայերին, թե իրականում ինչ է ուզում անել Սարգսյանը, և այդպիսով զրկել նրան սփյուռքի աջակցությունից: Ավելին, եթե հաջողվի սփյուռքը ներգրավել  պայքարի մեջ, ապա դա կարող է դառնալ հաջողության գրավականներից մեկը:

*13․ Սերժ Սարգսյանը թույլ է
*
Սահմանադրության փոփոխության համար աշխատող չինովնիկներն ու  կազմակերպությունները  դա անում են փողի կամ կոնկրետ շահի համար: Դժվար գտնվի գոնե մեկը, ով գաղափարական իմաստով կողմ լինի Սահմանադրության փոփոխությանը: Իսկ ծանր առճակատումների ժամանակ վարձկանները սովորաբար նահանջում են: Այստեղ է Սարգսյանի գլխավոր թուլությունը:

*14․ Լինել հավատարիմ        
*
Սահմանադրության փոփոխության դեմ պայքարողների մեջ դժվար գտնվեն մարդիկ, ովքեր  համոզմունքներով կողմ չեն ՈՉ-ին: Հետևաբար, եթե գտնվի նույնիսկ փոքր խումբ, որը հավատարիմ է իր դիրքորոշմանը և չի զիջի ոչ մի դեպքում, ապա հաղթանակն իրատեսական կդառնա: Սահմանադրության նման փոփոխությունը սահմանափակելու է բոլորիս ազատությունները և, ենթադրաբար, պայքարի փորձառություն ունեցողներից շատերը կմասնակցեն գործին՝ գաղափարական հակասությունները թողնելով ապագային:

*15․ Միայն ժողովուրդը կարող է հաղթել Սերժ Սարգսյանին
*
Հաղթանակի գլխավոր գրավականը  հասարակական լայն խավերին դիմադրության գործի մեջ ներգրավելն է: Սոցիալական, իրավական, հարկային և այլ բնույթի խնդիրներ ունեցողներին հարկավոր է հասկանալի լեզվով բացատրել, որ Սահմանադրության փոփոխությունից հետո այդ բոլոր խնդիրներն ավելի կխորանան: Միայն համախմբված ժողովուրդը կարող է հաղթել Սերժ Սարգսյանին:

Աղբյուր՝ http://diskurs.am/2015/09/585/

----------


## Chuk

> նենց էլ «գողն ու մարդասպանը» դրել ես չակերտների մեջ, քիչ ա մնում դնես համոզես, որ դոդը ոչ գող ա, ոչ էլ մարդասպան


Ուշադիր չէի էս հատվածին, Ռուֆ ջան: Էս դեպքում չակերտները մեջբերման՝ ցիտատի նշան էին: Ասածս էն էր, որ ստեղ իրա էդ վարքը կարևոր չի: Թե չէ իհարկե գող ա, իհարկե մարդասպան ա, իհարկե սրիկա ա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արտ իրոք կներես, բայց ոնց որ գալուստը խոսի: Իսկ դոդը էս երկիրը գլխավոր թալանողներից մեկն ա, դոդի ու սերժի/հհկ-ի ու բհկ-ի միջև ոչ մի էական տարբերություն ես չեմ տեսնում: Եթե դու տեսնում ես, խնդրում եմ լուսավորիր մեզ: Ու եթե դոդի փողերով ու ռեսուրսներով պետք ա իշխանափոխությունն անեիք, նենց ուրախ եմ, որ դոդին «կզցրին», մեկը ինձ պետք չի նման իշխանափոխություն:
> 
> նենց էլ «գողն ու մարդասպանը» դրել ես չակերտների մեջ, քիչ ա մնում դնես համոզես, որ դոդը ոչ գող ա, ոչ էլ մարդասպան


Ռուֆ, դու էլ կներես, բայց մարդուն կարաս դատես կամ պատժես էն բանի համար ինչը որ արել ա... եթե իրա հանցավոր ներկան կամ անցյալը օգտագործում ես որ իրա օրինական բայց ոչ ցանկալի հործունեությունը կասեցնես, դրան ասում են blackmail... ու դու(ք) ձեր էս վերաբերմունքով էտ արդարացնում եք, հիմնավորում եք ու խրախուսում եք որ էդ մեթոդը կիրառվի... Blackmailը պատիժ չի...

ի դեպ եթե դու էլ իրանց համար վտանգ ներկայացնես, հանկարծ հույսդ քո մաքուր՝ անկոմպրոմատ կենսագրությանդ քեզ չի փրկելու, էդքամ հարիֆ չլնեք...

----------

Chuk (24.09.2015)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ռուֆ ջան, մի հատ էական տարբերություն կա դոդի ու Սերժի մեջ: Մեկը հիմա իշխողն ա, մեկը չի: Ասել եմ ու կասեմ, ցանկացած փոփոխություն զարգացման երաշխիք ա: Իշխանափոխությունից հետո, եթե դոդի միջոցով անեինք, ես հաջորդ օրվանից լինելու իրանց դեմ պայքարողների առաջին շարքում: Էսօր էլ եթե ՀԱԿ-ը հասնի իշխանափոխության, ՀԱԿ-ի դեմ եմ պայքարելու: «Դոդը նույնպես հրեշ ա» տիպի մտայնությունը ձեր մեջ միշիկներն են սերմանել ու էն գալուստները, ում հետ ինձ հանդգնեցիր նույնացնել: Գնացեք քաղաքականության այբուբենը սովորեք, տղերք, 21րդ դարն ա:


Հա, դոդն իշխող չի ու փառք աստծո, որ իշխանության գլուխ չի, թե չէ լրիվ կթքեինք: Ու դոդը սկի ազգային ժողովում պիտի չլիներ, ուր մնաց մի բան էլ իշխանափոխություն աներ մեր համար:

Արտ ջան, դու լուրջ հավատու՞մ ես ասածիդ: Դու ո՞նց ես դա ընդհանրապես պատկերացնում, եթե դու ինչ-որ մեկին օգտագործում ես ինչ-որ բանի հասնելու համար, վերջում պետք է իրեն էլ մի բան տաս, այլ ոչ թե նպատակիդ հասնելուց հետո իրեն աշոտյան անես: 

Ցանկացած փոփոխություն զարգացում չէ, կարաս փոփոխություն անես, ընկնես ավելի մեծ քաքի մեջ: Էս փայլուն մտքերն ու՞մն են:

----------

Տրիբուն (24.09.2015)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ռուֆ, դու էլ կներես, բայց մարդուն կարաս դատես կամ պատժես էն բանի համար ինչը որ արել ա... եթե իրա հանցավոր ներկան կամ անցյալը օգտագործում ես որ իրա օրինական բայց ոչ ցանկալի հործունեությունը կասեցնես, դրան ասում են blackmail... ու դու(ք) ձեր էս վերաբերմունքով էտ արդարացնում եք, հիմնավորում եք ու խրախուսում եք որ էդ մեթոդը կիրառվի... Blackmailը պատիժ չի...
> 
> ի դեպ եթե դու էլ իրանց համար վտանգ ներկայացնես, հանկարծ հույսդ քո մաքուր՝ անկոմպրոմատ կենսագրությանդ քեզ չի փրկելու, էդքամ հարիֆ չլնեք...


Մեֆ ջան, դոդի ճակատագիրն ու «քաղաքական հալածանքները» ինձ բնավ չեն հետաքրքրում: Ու որոշ գրառումներ կարդալուց հետո դոդն ա աչքիս առաջ գալիս բիբլիական տառապած ու հալածյալ հերոսի կերպարանքով, քիչ ա մնում սիրտս ճմլվի:

Մի հատ ճշգրտում անեմ էլի, մենք էն նույն դոդի մասի՞ն ենք խոսում, ով առանձնապես ինտելեկտով չի փայլում, կյանքում հարկեր չի վճարել էս պետությանը ու  մի քանի կոպեկ ա շպրտել ժողովրդի նկատմամբ որպես «բարեգործություն» ու ի լրումն էս ամենի հանդիսանում է հայ ժողովրդի «փրկիչ ու մեկենաս»:

----------

Տրիբուն (24.09.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Հա, դոդն իշխող չի ու փառք աստծո, որ իշխանության գլուխ չի, թե չէ լրիվ կթքեինք: Ու դոդը սկի ազգային ժողովում պիտի չլիներ, ուր մնաց մի բան էլ իշխանափոխություն աներ մեր համար:
> 
> Արտ ջան, դու լուրջ հավատու՞մ ես ասածիդ: Դու ո՞նց ես դա ընդհանրապես պատկերացնում, եթե դու ինչ-որ մեկին օգտագործում ես ինչ-որ բանի հասնելու համար, վերջում պետք է իրեն էլ մի բան տաս, այլ ոչ թե նպատակիդ հասնելուց հետո իրեն աշոտյան անես: 
> 
> Ցանկացած փոփոխություն զարգացում չէ, կարաս փոփոխություն անես, ընկնես ավելի մեծ քաքի մեջ: Էս փայլուն մտքերն ու՞մն են:


Ռուֆ ջան, էդ փայլուն մտքերը պատկանում են քաղաքագիտությանը, եղբայր իմ: Չնայած իհարկե ճիշտ ես, ու խոսքը ցանկացած փոփոխության մասին չէ:

Բայց պետք ա հասկանալ երկու պարզագույն ճշմարտություն.

1. Ժողովրդավարություն հաստատելու համար անհրաժեշտ ա կարողանալ ընտրության կամ ժողովրդի մեծ քանակի մասնակցությամբ շարժման միջոցով հասնել իշխանափոխության, որը իր հերթին հիմք է ստեղծում հաջորդ անգամները իրացնել ժողովրդի ընտրությունը: Ու եթե նույնիսկ այդ շարժման ընթացքում քեզ օգնում ա վատ անցյալով մեկը, մեկ ա, դա դրական դինամիկա ա ապահովում: 
1.1. Պալատական հեղաշրջումները, իրար իշխանություն փոխանցելը ապահովում են բացասական դինամիկա:
2. Ցավոք սրտի մեր նման երկրներում անհնար ա լինում հասնել իշխանափոխության միայն «մաքուր մարդկանց» միջոցով, պետք ա կարողանաս իրանցից էլ մարդ պոկես ու աշխատացնես քո օգտին:

Գիտես հիմա՞ր էինք, որ ուրախանում էինք որ Ջհանգիրյանը, Սասուն Միքայելյանը, Գռզոն մեզ միանում էին: Կարո՞ղ ա իրանք վատ անցյալ չունեին: Բայց դա հնարավորության դուռ էր բացում:

Էս ազնիվի ու մաքուրի վերմակը վրաներիցդ գցեք: Երկիր փրկելու հարց կա, դուք մաքրամաքուր եք խաղում: Չի լինում աշխարհում տենց բան: Թե չէ նենց չի, որ ձեզնից պակաս եմ ատում նույն դոդին, նրան հանցագործ համարում, ուզում արդար դատարանի առաջ կանգնի:

----------


## Chuk

Բայց դե դոդի տիրոջ մերն էլ էնտեղ: Խասյաթ ա դառել, անիմաստ շեղել թեմաներն ու քննարկել հազար անգամ քննարկվածը:

Դրա փոխարեն, ինչպես էս հոլովակի 37-րդ վայրկանում ասում ա մեր գյումրեցի համաքաղաքցիներից մեկը «*Տո հա՛, ցավդ տանեմ, մի բանմ էրեք, սրանց հանենք, սի**իր անենք*»:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Էդ բոլորը ճիշտ եք ասում, Արտ, օգտագործել կեղտոտին բան։
Բայց մտքներովս/դ չի՞ անցնում, որ էդ կեղտոտին իսկապես օգտագործելու լծակները ավելի կեղտոտների ձեռքում ա, ոչ թե ձեր/մեր։  Ինչի՞ հաշվին պետք ա Դոդը կարենար դեմ կանգներ վարչախմբին։ Փող չունե՞ն, ախռաննիկնե՞ր, զոռբայությու՞ն, մի տոննա քա՞ք տակները թե՞ իշխանություն։
Էդ ժամանակը։ որ ծախսվեց ժողովրդին հավայի հույսերով խաբելու ու նորից կոտրելու համար կարար ավելի խելացի օգտագործվեր՝ կոնսոլիդացնելու, այլ ճանապարհներ մտածելու համար։ (Տարբերակներ չունեմ, ոչ քաղաքագետ եմ ոչ էլ վերլուծաբան )։ 
Ոչ թե հա մեռցնել ու մեռցնել մարդկանց հավատը ինչ որ բան փոխվելու հանդեպ։

----------

Շինարար (24.09.2015), Տրիբուն (24.09.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Էդ բոլորը ճիշտ եք ասում, Արտ, օգտագործել կեղտոտին բան։
> Բայց մտքներովս/դ չի՞ անցնում, որ էդ կեղտոտին իսկապես օգտագործելու լծակները ավելի կեղտոտների ձեռքում ա, ոչ թե ձեր/մեր։  Ինչի՞ հաշվին պետք ա Դոդը կարենար դեմ կանգներ վարչախմբին։ Փող չունե՞ն, ախռաննիկնե՞ր, զոռբայությու՞ն, մի տոննա քա՞ք տակները թե՞ իշխանություն։
> Էդ ժամանակը։ որ ծախսվեց ժողովրդին հավայի հույսերով խաբելու ու նորից կոտրելու համար կարար ավելի խելացի օգտագործվեր՝ կոնսոլիդացնելու, այլ ճանապարհներ մտածելու համար։ (Տարբերակներ չունեմ, ոչ քաղաքագետ եմ ոչ էլ վերլուծաբան )։ 
> Ոչ թե հա մեռցնել ու մեռցնել մարդկանց հավատը ինչ որ բան փոխվելու հաբդեպ։


Լիլ ջան, ՀԱԿ-ի մտքով էդ էր անցել, էդ էր անում ու գրեթե ստացվել էր: Չստացվեր, սերժիկի հայտնի ելույթը, աշոծյան-շարմազանովների քսին չէր լինի: Էս իմ համար ակնհայտ ճշմարտություն ա:

Ինչևէ, ՀԱԿ-ը, ոնց դուք եք ասում, թուլացած ուժ ա, որտեղ գրեթե մարդ չի մնացել, ըստ ձեզ: Դե թող ուրիշներն էլ ուրիշ ճանապարհ մտածեին, առաջարկեին, փորձեինք իրանց հետևից գնալ: Եղա՞վ: Չէ, չեղավ:

Հիմա ՀԱԿ-ի էդ ծրագիրը տապալվեց: Օքեյ: Կարող եք հանգիստ բոյկոտել ՀԱԿ-ին, համարել որ ձեզ մոլորեցրել ա, չաջակցել: Էդ դեպքում մնում ա մի քայլ. սպասել, որ ուրիշը ճանապարհ առաջարկի:

Բայց էնպես ա ստացվել, որ ուրիշ ոչ մեկը ճանապարհ չի առաջարկում: Միակ ճանապարհի առաջարկն էս պահին «Չեք անցկացնի» նախաձեռնության կողմից ա, որին մեծապես աջակցում ա ՀԱԿ-ը: Կարող եք համարել հերթական մոլորեցում ու շրջանցել՝ սպասելով ուրիշների ճանապարհ առաջարկելուն: Ես առաջարկում եմ միանալ էս ճանապարհին, պայքարել, ու հասնել արդյունքի:

----------


## Chuk

Բագրատյանը *խոսեց*:

Կարճ և կոնկրետ. ես չեմ կիսում իր մոտեցումները, համաձայն չեմ իր հետ: Բայց ի տարբերություն իմ համախոհներից շատերի, ես ընդունում եմ իր՝ նման դիրքորոշում ունենալու իրավունքը: 
Հույս ունեմ, որ թեկուզ և «Չեք անցկացնի»-ից անկախ, բայց գործուն կպայքարի «Ոչ»-ի համար:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, դոդի ճակատագիրն ու «քաղաքական հալածանքները» ինձ բնավ չեն հետաքրքրում: Ու որոշ գրառումներ կարդալուց հետո դոդն ա աչքիս առաջ գալիս բիբլիական տառապած ու հալածյալ հերոսի կերպարանքով, քիչ ա մնում սիրտս ճմլվի:
> 
> Մի հատ ճշգրտում անեմ էլի, մենք էն նույն դոդի մասի՞ն ենք խոսում, ով առանձնապես ինտելեկտով չի փայլում, կյանքում հարկեր չի վճարել էս պետությանը ու  մի քանի կոպեկ ա շպրտել ժողովրդի նկատմամբ որպես «բարեգործություն» ու ի լրումն էս ամենի հանդիսանում է հայ ժողովրդի «փրկիչ ու մեկենաս»:


Ռուֆ, ձեզ պետք ա հետաքրքրի, թե չէ ու՞մ պետք ա հետաքրքրի... էսի ձեր/մեր երկիրն ա, ձեզ/մեզ պետք ա հետաքրքրի... ու էականը դոդի ով ըլնելը չի նույնիսկ, արդեն ասեցի ինչն ա... ով ուզում ա լինի էդ վերաբերմունքը կարող ա ջեր սիրտը հովացնում ա, բայց ռեժիմն ավելի լկտի ա դառնում... ձեր դաբռոյով... էսի ոչ ոք չի կարա ժխտի, որտև փաստ ա... 

իմ ասածն էս ա... ու սա անընդունելի...

----------

Chuk (24.09.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բագրատյանը *խոսեց*:
> 
> Կարճ և կոնկրետ. ես չեմ կիսում իր մոտեցումները, համաձայն չեմ իր հետ: Բայց ի տարբերություն իմ համախոհներից շատերի, ես ընդունում եմ իր՝ նման դիրքորոշում ունենալու իրավունքը: 
> Հույս ունեմ, որ թեկուզ և «Չեք անցկացնի»-ից անկախ, բայց գործուն կպայքարի «Ոչ»-ի համար:


Ապուշ ապուշ խոսաց վերջը...

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հիմա ՀԱԿ-ի էդ ծրագիրը տապալվեց: Օքեյ: Կարող եք հանգիստ բոյկոտել ՀԱԿ-ին, համարել որ ձեզ մոլորեցրել ա, չաջակցել: Էդ դեպքում մնում ա մի քայլ. սպասել, որ ուրիշը ճանապարհ առաջարկի:
> 
> Բայց էնպես ա ստացվել, որ ուրիշ ոչ մեկը ճանապարհ չի առաջարկում: Միակ ճանապարհի առաջարկն էս պահին «Չեք անցկացնի» նախաձեռնության կողմից ա, որին մեծապես աջակցում ա ՀԱԿ-ը: Կարող եք համարել հերթական մոլորեցում ու շրջանցել՝ սպասելով ուրիշների ճանապարհ առաջարկելուն: Ես առաջարկում եմ միանալ էս ճանապարհին, պայքարել, ու հասնել արդյունքի:


Դե ես էլ որպես մինչև հիմա գոյություն ունեցած պայքարի ձևերից գրեթե յուրաքանչյուրին միացած/ աջակցած մարդ՝ բացի կուսակցական դառնալուց (որտև կուսքարտով թելադրված  կույր հավատին դեմ եմ)ինձ իրավունք եմ վերապահում արտահայտվել, երբ կարծում եմ, որ սխալ, չմտածված քայլ ա արվել։
Գիտես, որ էս մեկին էլ եմ մասնակցելու ուժերիս ներածի չափով։

----------

Chuk (24.09.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Դե ես էլ որպես մինչև հիմա գոյություն ունեցած պայքարի ձևերից գրեթե յուրաքանչյուրին միացած/ աջակցած մարդ՝ բացի կուսակցական դառնալուց (որտև կուսքարտով թելադրված  կույր հավատին դեմ եմ)ինձ իրավունք եմ վերապահում արտահայտվել, երբ կարծում եմ, որ սխալ, չմտածված քայլ ա արվել։
> Գիտես, որ էս մեկին էլ եմ մասնակցելու ուժերիս ներածի չափով։


Լավ ու ճիշտ ես անում, որ արտահայտվում ես։ Բակց շատ եմ խնդրում, մի մտածիր, որ ես եթե հակադարձում եմ, կույր հավատով կամ ռոբոտացած եմ անում։ Հակադարձում եմ, որտև էդպես եմ մտածում, թող որ սխալ էլ լինեմ որոշ դեպքերում, բայց հաստատ չեմ կեղծում կամ առանց խորանալու գործում։ Ու ի դեպ, կարծում եմ, որ անհամաձայնություններ ձեզնից ոչ պակաս ունեմ։ Իհարկե մեղավոր եմ, որ դրանք հիմնականում ստեղ չեմ գրում, որտև կուսակցական լինելով նախընտրում եմ դրանք ներսում բարձրացնել ու հասնել փոփոխության։ Դրանցից գոնե մի քանիսի մասին դու էլ գիտես, Լիլ, որտև պատմել եմ։ Ահավոր նեղացնող ա ընկերոջից տողատակով լսելը, որ իբր կույր հավատ ունեմ, որ իբր Լևոնն ինչ ասում ա, պաշտպանում եմ։ Բա ես էդ մա՞րդն եմ։ Ախր ես բոլոր միձավայրերում ու միշտ եմ եղել «համարձակ», որոշ դեպքերում տարբերվող մտածող ու դա բարձրաձանող։

Բայց դե էդ հեչ, ես իհարկե գիտեմ, որ դու լինելու ես պայքարի մեջ։ Էդ քո տիպն ա։ Շատ եմ ուզում, որ դոդերից շեղվենք ու վերադառնանք բուն թեմային, որից կտրվել ենք մարդամեկի թեթև ձեռով, իմ սադրվելով ու տաքարյուն, տեղ-տեղ հուզական գրառումներով։

----------

Գալաթեա (24.09.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

... եթե մի մարդու պատճառով մի բանից կատոգորիկ հրաժարվում ես, էդ նույնն ա որ մի մարդու դարձնես անքննելի... որտև երկու դեպքում էլ ոչ թե սկզբմումքով ես շարժվում այլ անձով...

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Դրանցից գոնե մի քանիսի մասին դու էլ գիտես, Լիլ, որտև պատմել եմ։ Ահավոր նեղացնող ա ընկերոջից տողատակով լսելը, որ իբր կույր հավատ ունեմ, որ իբր Լևոնն ինչ ասում ա, պաշտպանում եմ։ Բա ես էդ մա՞րդն եմ։ Ախր ես բոլոր միջավայրերում ու միշտ եմ եղել «համարձակ», որոշ դեպքերում տարբերվող մտածող ու դա բարձրաձայնող։


Տողատակը անձամբ քեզ կծելու համար չեմ գրել, մի նեղացի, Չուկս...

Կուսակցական լինելը, ինչքան էլ վատ կողմերը տեսնես ու հաճախ էլ ասես, սուր եզրերը հարթեցնելու, սխալները պաշտպանելու, արդարացնելու պարտավորություն ա տալիս, ընդունի։ Ու երևի տենց էլ պետք ա լիներ, ճիշտը դա ա։ 

Բայց էլ չեմ հիշատակի դա երբեք, եթե դրանով քեզ նեղացնում եմ։

Բարի՞շ։

----------

Chuk (24.09.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Տողատակը անձամբ քեզ կծելու համար չեմ գրել, մի նեղացի, Չուկս...
> 
> Կուսակցական լինելը, ինչքան էլ վատ կողմերը տեսնես ու հաճախ էլ ասես, սուր եզրերը հարթեցնելու, սխալները պաշտպանելու, արդարացնելու պարտավորություն ա տալիս, ընդունի։ Ու երևի տենց էլ պետք ա լիներ, ճիշտը դա ա։ 
> 
> Բայց էլ չեմ հիշատակի դա երբեք, եթե դրանով քեզ նեղացնում եմ։
> 
> Բարի՞շ։


Որ համը հանեմ՝ ասա  :Jpit:

----------

Գալաթեա (24.09.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Որ համը հանեմ՝ ասա


Գալոյի տեղը ես եմ ասում։ Համը հանում ես։ Գիտեմ, որ թքած ունես կարծիքիս վրա, բայց ուզում եմ իմանաս։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ռուֆ ջան, էդ փայլուն մտքերը պատկանում են քաղաքագիտությանը, եղբայր իմ:


Ընգեր, էտ դուք տենց փիս քաղաքագիտակներ եք ու քաղաքականությունից հասկացողներ եք, ձեզանաից լավ հասկացող չկա, մենք էլ ապուշ ենք: Բա ո՞նց ա լինում, որ էտ հասկացողներով մինչ հիմա մենակ ձախողումներ եք ունեցել, ձեր ստեղծած կառույցից էլ տակը քաք չի մնացել: 




> Թե չէ նենց չի, որ ձեզնից պակաս եմ ատում նույն դոդին, նրան հանցագործ համարում, ուզում արդար դատարանի առաջ կանգնի:


Ես դոդին բացարձակ չեմ ատում: Ինքը դառը իրականություն ա: Ինքը ոչ մեկին չի խափում: Ինքը բոլորիս ներկայանում ա էն ինչ իրականում կա: 
Ես ատում եմ նրան, ով դոդին ուզում էր իմ վրա որպես փրկիչ սաղացներ:

----------


## Chuk

Քանի որ ամսի 24-ն ա, հիշեցնեմ, որ վաղը մեկնարկում է Սահմանադրության փոփոխության (ոչ թե սահմանադրական բարեփոխումների) դեմ հրապարակային գործողությունները: Առաջին հանրահավաքը լինելու ա վաղը՝ Գյումրիում: 

Գյումրեցի ակումբցիներին խնդրում եմ հնարավորության դեպքում անպայման լինել Թատերական հրապարակում: Հերիք ա, որ էս իշխանությունը կարողանա ինչ ուզի՝ անի:

----------

Տրիբուն (24.09.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ընգեր, էտ դուք տենց փիս քաղաքագիտակներ եք ու քաղաքականությունից հասկացողներ եք, ձեզանաից լավ հասկացող չկա, մենք էլ ապուշ ենք: Բա ո՞նց ա լինում, որ էտ հասկացողներով մինչ հիմա մենակ ձախողումներ եք ունեցել, ձեր ստեղծած կառույցից էլ տակը քաք չի մնացել: 
> 
> 
> 
> Ես դոդին բացարձակ չեմ ատում: Ինքը դառը իրականություն ա: Ինքը ոչ մեկին չի խափում: Ինքը բոլորիս ներկայանում ա էն ինչ իրականում կա: 
> Ես ատում եմ նրան, ով դոդին ուզում էր իմ վրա որպես փրկիչ սաղացներ:


Դրիփուն ախպար, թուն բեդգարան գերթաս նե, ի՞նչ թերթ գըդանիս հեդդ գարթալու... որըեղ ես տեսել որ մեկը դոդին փրկիչ ասի... բեր աչքներս կոխի տենանք...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դրիփուն ախպար, թուն բեդգարան գերթաս նե, ի՞նչ թերթ գըդանիս հեդդ գարթալու... որըեղ ես տեսել որ մեկը դոդին փրկիչ ասի... բեր աչքներս կոխի տենանք...


Մնում էր բառացի ասեիք, ու պռծ, ապեր .... 

Համ էլ չես ջոկե՞լ, որ ես քո հետ չեմ շփվում, մենակ Չուկի հետ եմ շփվում  :Tongue:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Դու նայի Լևոնն ինչ ուշադիր ա մեսիային լսում: Գագոյի արտահայտած մտքեր կա երևի միանգամից չի հասկանում: Հետո գնում ա գրասենյակ, Զուրաբյանի հետ քաղաքագիտական վերլուծության են ենթարկում, որ ողջ խորությամբ ըմբռնեն:

----------

Բիձա (28.12.2015), Ռուֆուս (24.09.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մնում էր բառացի ասեիք, ու պռծ, ապեր .... 
> 
> Համ էլ չես ջոկե՞լ, որ ես քո հետ չեմ շփվում, մենակ Չուկի հետ եմ շփվում


օքեյ... ուրեմն ոչ ոք չի ասել... հետևիցդ էս ահել... 

ապեր, ուզում ես մենակ Չուկի հետ խոսա՞ս թռայվեթով խոսա... ինչ գրես, ում գրես բադասխան բիդի դամ...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դու նայի Լևոնն ինչ ուշադիր ա մեսիային լսում: Գագոյի արտահայտած մտքեր կա երևի միանգամից չի հասկանում: Հետո գնում ա գրասենյակ, Զուրաբյանի հետ քաղաքագիտական վերլուծության են ենթարկում, որ ողջ խորությամբ ըմբռնեն:


Սամբիթբաբան ասեր կհասկանայի... բայց որ դու ես նկարները սենց "մեկնաբանում" I'm getting a little worried...

----------


## Chuk

«Չե՛ք անցկացնի» քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնության անդամները վերջին մի քանի օրերին անձամբ են Գյումրիում իրազեկել վաղը՝ սեպտեմբերի 25-ին կայանալիք հանրահավաքը՝ ընդդեմ Սերժ Սարգսյանի նախաձեռնած սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների:

Նախաձեռնության անդամ Արշակ Մուսախանյանը iLur.am-ի հետ զրույցում նշեց, որ հաճելիորեն զարմացած է գյումրեցիների ակտիվությունից ու իրազեկվածությունից: «Գյումրեցիներն ուղղակի ատելությամբ են լցված գործող իշխանությունների նկատմամբ, բավական լավ հասկանում են այս սահմանադրական գործընթացի էությունը, եւ համոզված ենք, որ ամեն ինչ անելու են՝ այն տապալելու համար», - նշեց Մուսախանյանը: 
Նրա խոսքով, հանրահավաքի կազմակերիչները վաղը լավ էներգետիկա ու բազմամարդ հավաք են ակնկալում, ինչը, ըստ Մուսախանյանի, լավ մեկնարկ կլինի հետագա գործողությունների համար:

«Հանրահավաքին ելույթ կունենան նախաձեռնության անդամներ, իրավագետ-փորձագետներ, քաղաքացիական հասարակության ներկայացուցիչները, ինչպես նաեւ՝ Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի, ՀԺԿ-ի, Ժառանգության, Հիմնադիր խորհրդարանի ներկայացուցիչները: Ինչպես տեսնում եք, միավորվել են քաղաքական եւ քաղաքացիական ուժերի ներկայացուցիչները», - նշեց մեր զրուցակիցը:

Աղբյուր՝ http://www.ilur.am/news/view/49099.html

----------

John (26.09.2015), Տրիբուն (24.09.2015)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Դու նայի Լևոնն ինչ ուշադիր ա մեսիային լսում: Գագոյի արտահայտած մտքեր կա երևի միանգամից չի հասկանում: Հետո գնում ա գրասենյակ, Զուրաբյանի հետ քաղաքագիտական վերլուծության են ենթարկում, որ ողջ խորությամբ ըմբռնեն:


բազկաթոռները... վախ, աստված ջան, ոմանց որ էդքան փող ես տալիս, հետը մի քիչ էլ ճաշակ տուր, էլի... :/

----------


## Գալաթեա

Տրիբուն ձյա, ինձ մնար՝ գրեթե բոլոր ջղայն գրառումներիդ տակ շնորհակալություն կդնեի, հաշվի՝ դնում եմ, բայց էս էպիզոդը էնքան ամոթալի չի, ինչքան ցավալի ա։ Ինչքան ուզում ա Լևոնը ոչ պրոդուկտիվ գործած լինի, սկսած մարտի մեկից, բայց սա կարծում եմ առաջին հերթին իր անձնական տրագեդիան էր, մինչև մեր բոլորինը դառնալը. էս հանդիպումը, ու հատկապես դրա հրպարակումը։ 
Էս փրփուր հանդիպումն իր քաղաքական կարիերայի lowest point-ն ա, Դոդն իրա crossroad demon-ն ա, որի հետ գործարքը պահի տակ գուցե միակ հնարավորն  ա թվացել՝ սիտուացիան փրկելու համար։
Բայց demon-ն էս պահին արդեն ամորձատված Ֆարինելլի էր։ Ու եթե մինչև այդ Լևոնն էդ չէր իմացել, էս հանդիպման ժամանակ հաստատ կհասկանար՝ կիսագրագետ ֆալցետը լսելով։
Մի խնդա էս նկարի վրա... լացելու ա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հորս արև լացում եմ ...

----------

Աթեիստ (24.09.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Դու նայի Լևոնն ինչ ուշադիր ա մեսիային լսում: Գագոյի արտահայտած մտքեր կա երևի միանգամից չի հասկանում: Հետո գնում ա գրասենյակ, Զուրաբյանի հետ քաղաքագիտական վերլուծության են ենթարկում, որ ողջ խորությամբ ըմբռնեն:


Ես էս նկարը որ նայում եմ, պատկերացնում եմ Լևոնի մտքերը՝ «էս ո՜ւմ հետ եմ ստիպված համագործակցել ։( »

----------


## Chuk

Էսօրվա լրահոսը, նորից, բավական տխուր լուր ա մեզ հաղորդում: Ադրբեջանական կողմն ակտիվացել է, կան զոհեր ու վիրավորներ խաղաղ բնակիչներից: Հավանաբար սպասվող հանդիպումներին ընդառաջ:

Հետևում եմ արձագանքներին: 
Ոմանք քֆրտում են ադրբեջանցիներին ու իրանց ղեկավարությանը: Հասնում ա: 
Ոմանք քֆրտում են մեր արտգործնախարարին ու արտգործնախարարությանը: Հասնում ա: 
Ոմանք քֆրտում են ՊՆ նախարարին ու ՊՆ ղեկավարությանը: Հասնում ա:
Ոմանք նույնիսկ համարձակվում են քֆրտել սերժիկին: Իհարկե՛ հասնում ա:

Բայց ես գրում եմ հատկապես էս թեմայում: Շանտղություն ա սենց լարված իրավիճակում, ըստ էության՝ պատերազմական իրավիճակում նախաձեռնել Սահանադրության էնպիսի փոփոխություն, որը ենթադրում ա կառավարման համակարգի փոփոխություն, որի արդյունքում սաղ խառնվելուա  իրար՝ ինչքան ուզում ա անցումային դրույթներ մշակեն: Շանտղություն ա նախաձեռնել Սահմանադրության էնպիսի փոփոխություն, որի արդյունքում խաղաղ վիճակում (ֆորմալ առումով հիմիկվա վիճակը համարվում ա խաղաղ) չենք ունենալու գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատար: Շանտղություն ա նախաձեռնել Սահմանադրության նենց փոփոխություն, որ եթե վաղը պատերազմական իրավիճակ լինի, որ միայն կունենանք գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատար, բայց որն ըստ էության չի ունենա գործելու ճկունություն, քանի որ կլինի համակարգին անտեղյակ, համակարգի ղեկավարները չեն լինի իր կադրերը, չեն ունենա նորմալ համագործակցելու պրակտիկա:

Ու էս պահին մեր հիմնական խնդիրը էս շանտղության դեմն առնելը պետք ա լինի, որտև ամենավատ ձևով վտանգում ենք Արցախի հարցը, մեր երկրի անվտանգությունը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Չուկ, էսի կարող ա վերջում բերեն ու էլի ջարդեն շարժման գլխին...

----------

Chuk (25.09.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, էսի կարող ա վերջում բերեն ու էլի ջարդեն շարժման գլխին...


Անկասկած, եթե հաղթանակի չհասնենք ու չկարողանանք դեմն առնել: Բայց դե մենք հետ կանգնողը չենք, մենք ոչ թե նվնվում ենք, այլ փորձում ենք: Ու ջհանդամ, թե հետո մեզ չեն մեղադրի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Անկասկած, եթե հաղթանակի չհասնենք ու չկարողանանք դեմն առնել: Բայց դե մենք հետ կանգնողը չենք, մենք ոչ թե նվնվում ենք, այլ փորձում ենք: Ու ջհանդամ, թե հետո մեզ չեն մեղադրի:


ինձ թվում ա ուժ գործադրելու լավ պատրվակ ա լինելու եթե չհանգստանա…

----------


## Chuk

Մինչ հանրահավաքը սկսվի, լսենք, թե ինչ են մտածում դուխով գյումրեցիք էս ամենի մասին  :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (25.09.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Խնդալու են սրանք  :Jpit: 




> Գյումրիի իշխանությունները փորձում են խոչընդոտել «Չե՛ք անցկացնի» նախաձեռնության կազմակերպած առաջին հանրահավաքը Գյումրիում՝ ընդդեմ Սերժ Սարգսյանի նախաձեռնած սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների:
> 
> Գյումրիի Թատերական հրապարակում, որտեղ պետք է ժամը 18.00-ին մեկնարկի հանրահավաքը, կազմակերպիչներիկն հոսանքին միանալու հնարավորություն չեն տալիս՝ առանց պատճառաբանության: Կազմակերպիչները Երեւանից դիզելային վառելիքով աշխատող գեներատոր են բերել, որպեսզի կարողանան ապահովել բարձրախոսների աշխատանքները:
> 
> Գյումրի մեկնած iLur.am-ի թղթակիցը տեղեկացրեց նաեւ, որ ակտիվիստներին ու լրագրողների տեղափոխող ավտոբուսն անակնկալ կանգնել է Ուջան գյուղի մոտ:
> 
> Ըստ մեր թղթակցի, ավտոբուսի վարորդը, որը սպասարկում է Երեւանի երթուղիներից մեկը եւ որի հետ պայմանավորություն է եղել՝ մեքենան վարձակալելու մասին, ճանապարհին անընդհատ զանգեր էր ստանում: Կանգնելուց հետո վարորդը նախ ասել է, թե իբր մեքենան անսարք է, հետո սակայն խոստովանել է, որ իրեն հրահանգել են կիսատ թողել ճանապարհը՝ սպառնալով հակառակ դեպքում զրկել աշխատանքից: «Վարորդն ասաց, որ իրեն զանգում էր գծատերը եւ ոստիկանութան ինչ-որ վարչության պետ: Մեզանից մի քանիսը ավտոստոպով շարունակեցին ճանապարհը, մյուսներս մնացինք: Հետո՝ այստեղ եկավ Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը, զրուցեց վարորդի հետ, առաջարկեց նրան կապ հաստատել իր ղեկավարների հետ եւ ասել, որ ապօրինի արգելքը չհանելու դեպքում նրանց նկատմամբ օրինական վարույթ կհարուցվի: Մի քանի րոպե հետո վարորդին զանգեց ինչ-որ մեկը եւ հրահանգեց շարունակել ճանապարհը: Հիմա մենք նորից գնում ենք», - փոխանցեց մեր թղթակիցը:



Աղբյուր՝ http://www.ilur.am/news/view/49122.html

----------

Mephistopheles (25.09.2015), Աթեիստ (25.09.2015)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ստեղինը երբ ա Արտ։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ստեղինը երբ ա Արտ։


Արտ չեմ: Հոկտեմբերի 2-ին:  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (26.09.2015), Գալաթեա (25.09.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Իմիջայլոց նոր ջահանգիրյանին էի լսում... http://www.ilur.am/news/view/49087.html

չեմ անդրադառնա թե ինչ էր ասում, բայց ուղղակի Բագրատյանին եմ ուզում պատասխանել որ ասում ա "ասելիք ունեմ"... լավ ա որ ասելիք ունի, բատ բան չկա ստեղ ուղղակի սխալ ամբիոն ա ընտրել... ջահանգիրյանն էլ ունի ասելիք ու գտել ա իրա ամբիոնը...

ամբիոնի ընտրությունը շատ կարևոր ա ու որոշիչ, դրա համար էլ հրանտը հիմա "դիակ ա"... սերժի հետ փրայվեթ հանդիպելը ամբիոն չի...

----------


## Chuk

Ուզում էի, որ ավելի շատ մարդ լիներ էսօրվա հանրահավաքին, բայց օբյեկտիվորեն դիտարկելու դեպքում հասկանում եմ, որ էսօրվա մասնակիցների քանակն էլ է շատ լավ՝ ստարտի համար: Մանավանդ եթե հաշվի ես առնում, որ սկսվում ա հանրահավաքային արշավ մի բանի դեմ, որի հանրային գործընթացը դեռ չի մեկնարկել: Այսինքն մի քայլ առաջ ես: Բայց տղերքին ահռելի բարդ գործ ա սպասում: Ամեն դեպքում հանրային գիտակցության մեջ Սահմանադրության փոփոխությունը սոցիալական խնդիր չի, լայն շրջանակներին գոնե դեռ ակնառու չի, թե ինչքանով է կոնկրետ իրեն առնչվում էս հարցը, որ դրա համար անմիջապես ոտքի կանգնի, իսկ որպես քաղաքական լուրջ հարց մենք գիտենք, որ հիմնականում ժողովուրդը ակտիվանում է նախագահական ընտրություններին (ի դեպ նաև որն է ժողովորդից սրանով փաստորեն խլվում): Բայց ստարտը, հանրահավաքին ներկաների քանակը, ինտերնետային լրատվամիջոցներով հետևողների քանակը հուշում են, որ հնարավոր է լայն մասսաների ոտքի հանել, ընդվզել: Էնպես որ սպասենք հաջորդ՝ Երևանում անցկացվելիք հանրահավաքին:

Սա էլ փոքրիկ ռեպորտաժ էսօրվանից.

----------

John (26.09.2015), Տրիբուն (26.09.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Գյումրվա հանրահավաքից, ճիշտն ասած, ամենաշատը Բարսեղյան Լևոնի խոսքին էի սպասում: Ճիշտ ա ՀԱԿ-ն էնտեղ լավ գործող կառույց ունի, Ժառանգությունը կառույց ունի, լիքը ակտիվիստներ կան և այլն, բայց դե փաստ է, որ հանրային ամենաճանաչված ու ընդվզողի, թասիբովի համբավ ունեցողթ Բարսեղյանն ա: Ու իհարկե շատ ելույթներ կան, որ լավն էին ու կարևոր, բայց ըստ իս նույն գյումրեցիքի համար առանձահատուկ արժեք պետք է ունենար իր խոսքը, համոզելու, ուղղություն տալու առումով: Չհիասթափվեցի: Լավ ելույթ ա:

----------

John (26.09.2015), Տրիբուն (26.09.2015)

----------


## arazaz

Գ. Կ. ԾԱՌՈՒԿՅԱՆԻՆ «ՀԱՅՐԵՆԻՔԻՆ ՄԱՏՈՒՑԱԾ ԾԱՌԱՅՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ ՀԱՄԱՐ» 2-ՐԴ ԱՍՏԻՃԱՆԻ ՇՔԱՆՇԱՆՈՎ ՊԱՐԳԵՎԱՏՐԵԼՈՒ ՄԱՍԻՆ


Ղեկավարվելով Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Սահմանադրության 55-րդ հոդվածի 16-րդ կետով և հիմք ընդունելով «Հայաստանի Հանրապետության պետական պարգևների և պատվավոր կոչումների մասին» Հայաստանի Հանրապետության օրենքը՝ ո ր ո շ ու մ ե մ.

Հայոց ցեղասպանության 100-րդ տարելիցին նվիրված միջոցառումների կազմակերպման և անցկացման աշխատանքներին ցուցաբերած գործուն աջակցության համար «Մուլտի գրուպ» կոնցեռնի բաժնետեր Գագիկ Կոլյայի ԾԱՌՈՒԿՅԱՆԻՆ պարգևատրել «Հայրենիքին մատուցած ծառայությունների համար» 2-րդ աստիճանի շքանշանով:

ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ
ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՆԱԽԱԳԱՀ

 Ս.ՍԱՐԳՍՅԱՆ

2015թ. Սեպտեմբերի 24
Երևան 
ՆՀ- 710 -Ա
http://www.president.am/hy/press-rel...-Genocide-100/

----------


## Տրիբուն

Սերժը խստացնում ա դոդի նկատմամբ ճնշումները ... փիս ռեպրեսիայա կոխել ... կարող ա դոդը չդիմանա, ինքնասպանություն գործի

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ռուֆ ջան, մի հատ էական տարբերություն կա դոդի ու Սերժի մեջ: Մեկը հիմա իշխողն ա, մեկը չի: Ասել եմ ու կասեմ, ցանկացած փոփոխություն զարգացման երաշխիք ա: Իշխանափոխությունից հետո, եթե դոդի միջոցով անեինք, ես հաջորդ օրվանից լինելու իրանց դեմ պայքարողների առաջին շարքում: Էսօր էլ եթե ՀԱԿ-ը հասնի իշխանափոխության, ՀԱԿ-ի դեմ եմ պայքարելու: «Դոդը նույնպես հրեշ ա» տիպի մտայնությունը ձեր մեջ միշիկներն են սերմանել ու էն գալուստները, ում հետ ինձ հանդգնեցիր նույնացնել: Գնացեք քաղաքականության այբուբենը սովորեք, տղերք, 21րդ դարն ա:


Ապեր, հույս ունեմ գոնե հիմա կհասկանաս, որ երկուսն էլ միշտ իշխանություն են եղել ու կան: Հայաստանի քրեաօլիգարխիկ համակարգում ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա մեկը նախագահ ա, մյուսը՝ մարզպետ, երրորդը՝ վարչապետ, չորրորդը՝ ուղղակի օլիգարխ: Էտ պաշտոնները պայմանականորեն իրար մեջ բաժանած ա, քանի որ ձևի համար պիտի ամեն մեկը մի գործ ունենա: Հո չե՞ն կարա մնացյալ աշխարհին իշխանությունը բոլորով ներկայանա՝ «ախպերություն»: Իսկ իրանց ախպերության մեջ ամեն ինչ հնարավոր ա, մի օր իրա մեր են քրֆում, մյուս օրը՝ մեդալ են տալիս: Ապեր, քանի դու համակագի շահառու ես, ախպերության մեջ ես, դու համակարգի դեմ երբեք չես պայքարելու: Տեսականորեն դա նույնիսկ հնարավոր չէր, ու չի լինելու: Բայց քո խաթեր կարանք էս թեման փագենք, քանի որ գիտեմ, որ ինչքան էլ հակառակն ասես, մեկա ինքդ հազար տոկոս համոզված ես, որ դոդի հետ համագործակցելը գ7ություն էր:

----------

Բիձա (28.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Գ. Կ. ԾԱՌՈՒԿՅԱՆԻՆ «ՀԱՅՐԵՆԻՔԻՆ ՄԱՏՈՒՑԱԾ ԾԱՌԱՅՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ ՀԱՄԱՐ» 2-ՐԴ ԱՍՏԻՃԱՆԻ ՇՔԱՆՇԱՆՈՎ ՊԱՐԳԵՎԱՏՐԵԼՈՒ ՄԱՍԻՆ
> 
> 
> Ղեկավարվելով Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Սահմանադրության 55-րդ հոդվածի 16-րդ կետով և հիմք ընդունելով «Հայաստանի Հանրապետության պետական պարգևների և պատվավոր կոչումների մասին» Հայաստանի Հանրապետության օրենքը՝ ո ր ո շ ու մ ե մ.
> 
> Հայոց ցեղասպանության 100-րդ տարելիցին նվիրված միջոցառումների կազմակերպման և անցկացման աշխատանքներին ցուցաբերած գործուն աջակցության համար «Մուլտի գրուպ» կոնցեռնի բաժնետեր Գագիկ Կոլյայի ԾԱՌՈՒԿՅԱՆԻՆ պարգևատրել «Հայրենիքին մատուցած ծառայությունների համար» 2-րդ աստիճանի շքանշանով:
> 
> ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ
> ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՆԱԽԱԳԱՀ
> ...


Շնորհակալություն նյութը էս թեմայում դնելու համար, որտև ինչքան էլ շատերին տարօրինակ թվա, բայց ես վստահ եմ, որ սա ուղղակիորեն առնչուվ ա Սահմանադրության փոփոխության հետ:

Մի կարճ ժամանակ առաջ երեք ուժ կային, որոնք կտրուկ դեմ էին Սահմանադրության փոփոխություն անելուն: Դրանք էին ՀԱԿ-ը՝ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի գլխավորությամբ, Ժառանգությունը՝ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի գլխավորությամբ, և ԲՀԿ-ն՝ Գագիկ Կոլյաիչի գլխավորությամբ: Էս երեք ուժերն էլ ներկայացված էին ԱԺ-ում ու ունեին էնքան ներկայություն, որ ՀՀԿ-ն, նույնիսկ իր արբանյակների հետ, դժվարությամբ էր ԱԺ քվեարկություններն անցկացնում, ստիպված լինելով մի շարք պատգամավորների հարկադրել ԱԺ գալ, երբ վերջիններս ԱԺ մտել էին ազատ կյանք վարելու, այլ ոչ ժամերով ձանձրալի ելույթներ լսելու ու կոճակ սեղմելու համար:

Արդյունքում ՍԵրժիկը նույնիսկ ստիպված եղավ հետաձգել Սահմանադրության փոփոխության հանրաքվեն, քանզի պետք էր այդ ուժերի առկա բալանսը փոխել: Կարողացավ: Ստացվեց: Հիմա նախաձեռնեց:

Եկավ երկրորդ փուլի հերթը, երբ մարդն ուզում է սաղիս ափաշքյարա ցույց տալ, որ Կոլյաիչն իրն է: Էդ ընթացքում 
- մարդկանց մի մասը կասի. «տեսաք, դոդին էլ կզցրին»
- մյուս մասը կասի. «տեսաք, հա էլ իրար հետ էին»

Ոչ մեկը չի անդրադառնա, որ երկու տեսակետն էլ ձեռնտու է բացառապաես սերժիկին: Ոչ մեկը չի մտածի, որ ախր դոդին էս պարգևը միլիոն տարի պետք չի: Սա ընդամենը շարունակությունն է տարբեր կուսակցությունների ընդունելու շոուի, ուղղակի եթե առաջինները նաև արտաքին խաղացողների համար են, սա ուղղված է բացառապես ներքին միամիտներին:




Սրան արձագանքը միակն է. Ո՛չ սերժիկին, ո՛չ նրան աշխատող մանկլավիկներին, ո՛չ սերժիկի կզցրացներին, ո՛չ սերժիկի նախաձեռնած Սահմանադրության փոփոխությանը, որն ուղղված է իր իշխանությունը երկարաձգելուն, որի ընթացքում սենց կարող է չուլ սարքել ցանկացածին:

Այո՛, սերժիկի՝ դոդին ուղղված ելույթից, աշոԾյաններին ու շարմազոնվներին վրան քսի տալուց հետո սա ընդամենը հերթական քայլն է դոդին սաղիս աչքին չուլ սարքելու: Բայց հա, դոդը չուլ ա:

----------

Mephistopheles (27.09.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Գյումրվա հանրահավաքից Արամ Մանուկյանի ելույթն էլ ա դուրս գալիս.

----------

John (27.09.2015), Mephistopheles (27.09.2015)

----------


## arazaz

> Շնորհակալություն նյութը էս թեմայում դնելու համար, որտև ինչքան էլ շատերին տարօրինակ թվա, բայց ես վստահ եմ, որ սա ուղղակիորեն առնչուվ ա Սահմանադրության փոփոխության հետ:


ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ սա Սահմանադրության հիմնական, անկյունաքարային "հոդվածներից" մեկն ա լինելու;

----------


## Chuk



----------

Mephistopheles (28.09.2015), Աթեիստ (27.09.2015)

----------


## Chuk



----------

John (29.09.2015), Mephistopheles (28.09.2015), Աթեիստ (28.09.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Երկու լուր.




> «Չե՛ք անցկացնի» նախաձեռնության ակտիվիստ Դավիթ Հովհաննիսյանը ֆեյսբուքյան իր էջում հայտնում է, որ այս գիշեր ոստիկանները բերման են ենթարկել նախաձեռնության չորս այլ ակտիվիստների՝ Արթուր Մինասյանին, Հրայր Մանուկյանին, Կարպիս Փաշոյանին եւ Հայկ Ավետիքյանին։
> 
> Պատճառը «բարի ավանդույթներ» շարքից է՝ տղաները «չարամտորեն» հանրությանն իրազեկելիս են եղել հոկտեմբերի 2-ին Ազատության հրապարակում կայանալիք հանրահավաքի մասին։
> 
> Հետո, իհարկե, տղաներին ազատ են արձակել, բայց այս դեպքում կարեւորն այն է, որ «ոսոխը» եւս մի անգամ հավաստիացավ՝ քաջարի իշխանությունը քնած չէ։


Աղբյուր՝ http://www.ilur.am/news/view/49206.html





> Երևանի քաղաքապետարանն ի գիտություն է ընդունել «Չեք անցկացնի» նախաձեռնության հոկտեմբերի 2-ին Ազատության հրապարակում հանրահավաքի և դրան հաջորդող երթի իրազեկումը: Սակայն, նույն որոշման մեջ քաղաքապետարանի ներկայացուցիչը հավելել է, որ երթը չի կարող խոչընդոտել երթևեկության բնականոն ընթացքը: Ինչը նշանակում է, որ հանրահավաքին հաջորդող երթը, ըստ քաղաքապետարանի, պետք է տեղի ունենա մայթերով:
> 
> Այս ձևակերպումը չեղյալ հայտարարելու նպատակով հանրահավաքի կազմակերպիչները դիմել են ՀՀ վարչական դատարան, որն այսօր քննել է գործը: Ինչպես տեղեկացրեց «Չեք անցկացնի» նախաձեռնության անդամ Արշակ Մուսախանյանը, դատարանը ստիպված էր ընդունել, որ երթի ընթացքում նման սահմանափակումների կիրառումը հակաօրինական է, սակայն իր վճռում, հակառակ այդ տրամաբանության՝ հրաժարվել է չեղյալ հայտարարել այդ ձևակերպումը՝ հավատարիմ մնալով վարչախմբին հաճո վճիռներ կայացնելու ավանդույթին:
> 
> «Այլ բան դժվար էլ էր ակնկալել դատարանից: Ինչ վերաբերում է երթին, ապա մենք օգտվելու ենք սահմանադրությամբ մեզ՝ ՀՀ քաղաքացիներիս ընձեռված բոլոր իրավունքներից, որ ձեռք են բերվել անցած տարիների համառ պայքարի շնորհիվ», - նշեց Մուսախանյանը:


Աղբյուր՝ http://www.ilur.am/news/view/49210.html

----------

John (29.09.2015)

----------


## Chuk



----------

John (30.09.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> 


Ոնց չեմ սիրում, որ ձեռնամուխ են լինում սենց բան սարքելու, ու լայեղ չեն անում մի հատ գրագետ մարդ նստացնեն կողքները։

----------

Chuk (30.09.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Ոնց չեմ սիրում, որ ձեռնամուխ են լինում սենց բան սարքելու, ու լայեղ չեն անում մի հատ գրագետ մարդ նստացնեն կողքները։


Կփոխի երևի, վրիպակներն ասել եմ:

----------


## Chuk

Մի հատ էլ սրանով հիշեցնեմ, չէ որ քիչ է մնացել.

----------


## arazaz

Ես կաշխատեմ աշխատանքից խնդրեմ ու շուտ  գամ հասնեմ, մենակ մի բան եմ ուզում հարցնեմ Չուկ ձեզ;
Դուք կազմակերպիչ եք՞; եթե այո, ապա կիմանաք, թե էլի փողոց փակել նախատեվում է՞; ես  վախենում եմ անօրինական քայլերից ու էտ դեպքում չեմ մասնակցի;

----------


## John

> Ես կաշխատեմ աշխատանքից խնդրեմ ու շուտ  գամ հասնեմ, մենակ մի բան եմ ուզում հարցնեմ Չուկ ձեզ;
> Դուք կազմակերպիչ եք՞; եթե այո, ապա կիմանաք, թե էլի փողոց փակել նախատեվում է՞; ես  վախենում եմ անօրինական քայլերից ու էտ դեպքում չեմ մասնակցի;


Փողոց փակել չի նախատեսվում իմ իմանալով, նախատեսված է երթ հանրահավաքից հետո։

----------


## arazaz

> Փողոց փակել չի նախատեսվում իմ իմանալով, նախատեսված է երթ հանրահավաքից հետո։


Շնորհակալ եմ տեղեկացնելու համար; իսկ էտ երթը օրինական է չէ՞; ինչքան կարդացի թերթերից, միտինգը օրինական է, ու վտանգ չկա ջրով ջրվելու ու դուբիկայով հարված ստանալու

----------


## John

> Շնորհակալ եմ տեղեկացնելու համար; իսկ էտ երթը օրինական է չէ՞; ինչքան կարդացի թերթերից, միտինգը օրինական է, ու վտանգ չկա ջրով ջրվելու ու դուբիկայով հարված ստանալու


Հանրահավաքը օրինական է, երթը՝ նույնպես, սահմանադրությամբ թույլատրվում է։ Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ջրվելուն ու դուբինկայով հարված ստանալուն՝ քիչ է հավանականությունը իմ կարծիքով։

----------


## Chuk

> Ես կաշխատեմ աշխատանքից խնդրեմ ու շուտ  գամ հասնեմ, մենակ մի բան եմ ուզում հարցնեմ Չուկ ձեզ;
> Դուք կազմակերպիչ եք՞; եթե այո, ապա կիմանաք, թե էլի փողոց փակել նախատեվում է՞; ես  վախենում եմ անօրինական քայլերից ու էտ դեպքում չեմ մասնակցի;


Չէ, կազմակերպիչների մեջ չեմ: Ցավոք նույնիսկ ակտիվորեն ներգրավված չեմ: ու կոնկրետ ինֆորմացիա չունեմ, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ փողոց փակելու հարց ծագի:


Ուրիշ հարց, որ մեկ էլ տեսար ոստիկանությունը փորձի խոչընդոտել երթը, ինչը, մարդկանց մեծաքանակ լինելու դեպքում, մեքենայորեն կբերի փողոցը ժամանակավոր փակելուն, որն ամբողջովին կլինի ոստիկանների պատասխանատվությունը: Ու ընդհանրապես ես կարծում եմ, որ բողոքի ակցիայի շրջանակում փողոց փակելն անօրինական չի, դա մարդու սահմանադրական իրավունքն է:

----------

Աթեիստ (01.10.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Ժողովուրդ ջան, եթե Չեք անցկացնի նախաձեռնության անդամներին հարցեր ունեք, *դրանք կարող եք հղել նրանցից Դավիթ Հովհաննիսյանին ու Հրայր Մանուկյանին* ու պատասխանները լսել «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի «Ֆեյսբուքյան ասուլիս» հաղորդման ուղիղ եթերում՝ այսօր, ժամը 16:00-ին:

Դե իսկ մենք կհանդիպենք ոչ թե «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանում, այլ Ազատության հրապարակում, արդեն այսօր՝ երեկոյան ժամը 18:00-ին:

----------


## Chuk

Անկեղծ ասած ես չգիտեմ, թե ԵԽԽՎ-ի «Վեհաժողովի մոնիտորինգի գործընթացի առաջընթացը» բանաձևում եղած ձևակերպումներն ինչքանով են կարևոր, ամեն դեպքում ներկայացնեմ այդ փաստաթղթի ընդունումից առաջ Լևոն Զուրաբյանի ելույթը.




> Հարգելի նախագահ, հարգելի գործընկերներ,
> 
> Հայաստանը Եվրոպայի հազվագյուտ երկրներից է, որտեղ իշխանությունը չի կարող փոխվել ընտրությունների միջոցով: Իշխող կուսակցության կողմից ստեղծված կեղծիքների հզոր մեքենան վերջին 18 տարիներին ապահովում է նրանց հաղթանակը բոլոր ընտրություններին:
> 
> Այնուամենայնիվ, կա մեկ խոչընդոտ գործող նախագահի պաշտոնավարման համար. դա նախագահության անընդմեջ երրորդ ժամկետի՝ Սահմանադրությամբ նախատեսված արգելքն է: Միայն դա էր պատճառը, որ գործող նախագահը նախաձեռնեց Սահմանադրության փոփոխություն, ինչպես արել էին աշխարհով մեկ տասնյակ այլ ավտորիտար նախագահներ, երբ բախվել են իրենց իշխանավարման ժամկետի սահմանադրական սահմանափակումներին: Գործող նախագահի ծրագիրն է Հայաստանը դարձնել խորհրդարանական պետություն, որում նա կպահպանի իր իշխանությունը՝ համատեղելով խորհրդարանի նախագահի պաշտոնն ու իշխող կուսակցության նախագահի դիրքը:
> 
> Զարմանալի չէ, որ այս ծրագրի դեմ հզոր ընդդիմություն է առկա: Մենք արդեն ընտրել ենք կիսանախագահական Սահմանադրությունը 1995թ., և 2005թ. այն համապատասխանեցվել է Եվրոպայի խորհրդի պահանջներին: Վենետիկի Հանձնաժողովի կարծիքով՝ կառավարման մոդելի փոփոխությունը կարող է հիմնված լինել միայն լայն քաղաքական և սոցիալական կոնսենսուսի վրա: Սա այն է, ինչ գոյություն չունի Հայաստանում: ՈՉ-ի հզոր ճակատ է ստեղծվել, որը միավորում է մի շարք քաղաքական և հասարակական կազմակերպությունների: ԵՄ Արևելյան գործընկերության քաղաքացիական հասարակության ֆորումի հայկական ազգային պլատֆորմի 200 ոչ կառավարական կազմակերպություններ միաձայն մերժեցին իշխանության նախաձեռնությունը՝ որպես հասարակական պահանջ չունեցող և ժամանակավրեպ:
> 
> Նման պայմաններում Վեհաժողովը չի կարող «սահմանադրական շրջանակի բարեփոխման ջանքերը» դրական զարգացում համարել, ինչպես դա առաջարկվում է Մոնիտորինգի հանձնաժողովի զեկույցով: Վեհաժողովը չպետք է աջակցի ավտորիտար իշխանությունների՝ մեծապես հակասական փոփոխություն պարտադրելու ջանքերին, և իրավունք չունի կանխորոշելու Հայաստանի ժողովրդի կամքը, որը դեռ պետք է արտահայտվի
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ http://www.ilur.am/news/view/49283.html


Դե իսկ արդյունքների մասին կարդացեք սա.




> Ստրասբուրգում ընթացող ԵԽԽՎ նստաշրջանում այսօր ընդունվեց «Վեհաժողովի մոնիտորինգի գործընթացի առաջընթացը» վերտառությամբ բանաձևը: Դրա նախնական տարբերակի 9-րդ՝ մոնիտորինգի տակ գտնվող երկրներում դրական զարգացումների բաժնում նշվում էր «Հայաստանի իշխանությունների ջանքերը (efforts) սահմանադրական բարեփոխումների ուղղությամբ»:
> 
> Կոնգրեսի փոխնախագահ Լևոն Զուրաբյանը առաջարկեց այդ կետը վերաշարադրել, որի արդյունքում այն ստացավ հետևյալ տեսքը. «սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների գործընթացը սկսելը (initiation) »: Այստեղ նկատելի է, որ Վեհաժողովը համաձայնել է զերծ մնալ իշխանության ջանքերը դրական գնահատելուց և միայն նկատել է «գործընթացի սկսվելը»: Այսինքն իշխանություները չկարողացան ստանալ սահմանադրական փոփոխության համար իրենց հայցած աջակցությունը: Այս փոփոխությունը անցավ՝ ի հեճուկս իշխանական պատգամավորների ջանքերի, որոնք չկարողացան պնդել նախնական տարբերակը:
> 
> Իսկ ահա Բանաձևի 10-րդ կետում Համաժողովը արտահայտել է իր մտահոգությունը բացասական զարգացումների և թերությունների մասին, նշելով, որ այդ թերությունները քայքայում են մոնիտորինգի տակ գտնվող երկրների ժողովրդավարական համախմբումը և հակասում են նրանց պարտավորություններին և անդամակցելու պայմաններին: Որպես այդպիսին, Հայաստանի վերաբերյալ նշվել է «քաղաքական միջավայրի ծավալվող բևեռացումը, այդ թվում Սահմանադրական ռեֆորմների պատճառով»: Փաստորեն, Վեհաժողովը հաշվի է առել Հայաստանում Սահմանադրության փոփոխության հարցում լուրջ դիմադրության հանգամանքը:


Աղբյուր՝ http://www.ilur.am/news/view/49282.html

----------

Աթեիստ (02.10.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Դավիթ Հովհաննիսյանի ու Հրայր Մանուկյանի ասուլիսը արդեն կարող եք դիտել: Ինձ ուղղակի հիացնում ա, իրանց պատրաստվածությունը ու լավ խոսքը.






Դե իսկ մենք կհանդիպենք մեկ ժամից: Հանդիպման վայրն անփոփոխ է:

----------


## Chuk

Աստիճանաբար պետք է սկսվի բուն պայքարը: Նախնական երկու հանրահավաքները (Գյումրիինն ու Երևանինը) լավն էին: Չնայած անձամբ ես կցանկանայի երկուսին էլ ավելի շատ մարդ ու ավելի մեծ էներգետիկա տեսնել, բայց լրիվ նոր սկսվող շարժման համար, որը, ի դեպ, սկսում են մեծ ճանաչում ու մեծ փորձ չունեցող երիտասարդները, սրանք համարում եմ հրաշալի ստարտ:

Դե իսկ ամսի 5-ին՝ երկուշաբթի օրը, Ազատության հրապարակից երթ ա լինելու դեպի ԱԺ, որտեղ այդ օրը, հավանաբար, քվեարկության է դրվելու Սահմանադրության փոփոխություն անցկացնելու նախաձեռնությունը: 

Երթե՞նք միասին.

----------


## Chuk

Մի հատ էլ սենց.

----------


## Chuk

Սերժիկի «ոստիկանություն»-ը հենց էս պահին տասնյակ ակտիվիստների բերման է ենթարկում՝ պաստառ պահելու համար.

----------


## Chuk

Կադրեր բերման ենթարկելուց: Եզերը Արամ Մանուկյանին էլ էին փորձում տանել.

----------


## Chuk

104 Կողմ
10 դեմ
3 ձեռնպահ

10 դեմ, Կառլ, ընդամենը 10-ը հոգի

----------

Աթեիստ (05.10.2015), Տրիբուն (05.10.2015)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> 104 Կողմ
> 10 դեմ
> 3 ձեռնպահ
> 
> 10 դեմ, Կառլ, ընդամենը 10-ը հոգի


քվեարկողների ցուցակը կա՞

Հ․Գ․ 

Գտա։ http://armtimes.com/hy/read/71417



> Դեմ են քվեարկել Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը, Արամ Մանուկյանը, Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը, Հրանտ Բագրատյանը, Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանը, Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանը, Տիգրան Ուրիխանյանը, Զարուհի Փոստանջյանը, Հեղինե Բիշարյանը, Իշխան Խաչատրյանը: Պատգամավորներ Լյուդմիլա Սարգսյանը, Ալեքսանդր Արզումանյանը կողմ են քվեարկել:

----------

Chuk (05.10.2015), Աթեիստ (05.10.2015), Տրիբուն (05.10.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> քվեարկողների ցուցակը կա՞
> 
> Հ․Գ․ 
> 
> Գտա։ http://armtimes.com/hy/read/71417


Ամենաբոցն էն ա, որ իրականում 103 հոգի են կողմ քվեարկել, տաբլոին էլ էր տենց գրած, էդ դուռակ Գալուստը կարդաց 104 ու սաղ լրատվականները 104 են գրում  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (05.10.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> 104 Կողմ
> 10 դեմ
> 3 ձեռնպահ
> 
> 10 դեմ, Կառլ, ընդամենը 10-ը հոգի


Որ ասում եմ համազգային համաձայնություն կա, չես հավատում  :Sad:  Ինձ հետաքրքիր ա Զոհրաբյան Նառչկան ոնց ա քվերակել, կամ ոնց կքվեարկեր Ստարսբուրգից ազատ ժամանակ: Մի քանի ամիս առաջ ոնց էր քամակը արունլվա անում, ո՜նց էր արունլվա անու՜մ .... թուուու ձեզ մարդ ասողին .... Սաղ ԲՀԿ-ից փաստորեն մի քիչ Ուրիխանյանը մարդ մնաց: Էն էլ խոսալուց էնքան հավայի ու անիմաստ ա խոսում, որ իտոգում ինչ ասում ա զիբիլ ա դուրս գալիս:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Չուկիտո, հիմա հանրաքվեն ե՞րբ ա, որ գնամ իմ խրոխտ ԱՅՈ-ն ասեմ:

----------


## Chuk

Նենց հետաքրքիր ա, Սերժիկի լկտիությունը կհերիքի՞ հանրաքվեն նշանակել դեկտեմբերի 5-ին՝ ԽՍՀՄ սահմանադրության օրը (1936-1976):

----------


## Chuk

Լսեք, ժող, Հրանտ Բագրատյանին եմ լսում, ու, չեմ չափազանցնում, լացս գալիս ա, աչքերս հիմա լցված են.








Ես կարող եմ հանգիստ Բագրատյանին մեղադրեմ մանկամտության, ծախվածության ու չգիտեմ թե էլ ինչի մեջ: Բայց ԱՐԱ, իրականում մենք սաղս ենք էս վիճակին հասցրել իրան էլ, սաղիս էլ:

----------

John (06.10.2015)

----------


## Chuk



----------

Աթեիստ (06.10.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> 


Ուրախ բռնաբարվածը Թաթուլն ա, Հոկտեմբուրգից ա, զոմբի ա ։)

----------

Chuk (06.10.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Ուրախ բռնաբարվածը Թաթուլն ա, Հոկտեմբուրգից ա, զոմբի ա ։)


Լավ տղա ա Թաթուլը: Դե որ տենց ա, ես էլ մյուսներին ներկայացնեմ:

1-ին խոսողը, էն որ ժպտալով պատմում ա, որ ոստիկանության գործողություններից վախեցել են ու մտածել պայքարը դադարեցնելու մասին, Արշակ Մուսախանյանն է: Արշակը «Չե՛ք անցկացնի»-ի հիմնական նախաձեռնողներից ա, Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի անդամ ա, բացի էդ ՀԱԿ-ի վարչության երիտասարդ անդամներից ա:

2-րդը, որ էլի ժպտալով ասում ա «չի կարելի մարդկանց վախացնել», Արեգ Գևորգյանն ա: Արեգն էլ ա ՀԱԿ-ից, ու ինքն էլ ա ՀԱԿ վարչության երիտասարդ անդամներից: Բացի էդ ինքը ՀԱԿ կուսակցության Հանրային միջոցառումների կազմակերպման հանձնաժողովի նախագահն ա: Հանձնաժողովի մեջ 10 հոգի են մտնում:

3-րդին չեմ ճանաչում  :Sad: 

4-րդը Դավիթ Վարդանյանն ա: Ինքն էլ ա Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսից, նաև վերջինիս երիտասարդական կառույցի՝ Երիտասարդական կոնգրեսի խորհրդի անդամ ա:

5-րդը Հրայր Մանուկյանն ա: Ինքը նույնպես «Չենք անցկացնի»-ի հիմնական նախաձեռնողներից ա, լրագրող ա, երևի իրան կհիշեք էն ԱԱԾ աշխատակցի (ով հիմա Սերժ Սարգսյանի մամլո խոսնակն ա)՝ իրան վերբովկա անել փորձելու սկանդալային ձայնագրությունից: Ժառանգություն կուսակցության անդամ ա:

6-րդն արդեն ասեցիր, Թաթուլ Սարոյանն ա: «Զոմբիներ» երաժշտական խմբի անդամ: ՀԱԿ անդամ ա, նաև Երիտասարդական կոնգրեսի խորհրդի անդամ:

7-րդը Գևորգյան Սարգիսն ա: Ինքն էլ «Զոմբիներ» խմբից: Լրագրությամբ ա զբաղվում (էս դրածս վիդեոների մի մասը կարծեմ իր ձեռքի գործն են), ՀԱԿ անդամ ա, Երիտասարդական կոնգրեսի խորհրդի անդամ:

8-րդը Պետրոսյան Հայկն ա, էլի ՀԱԿ-ից, էլի Երիտասարդկան կոնգրեսի խորհրդի անդամ:



Էսքանը թվարկեցի նաև նրա համար, որ պարզ դառնա, որ կարմիր բերետավորները կոնկրետ ուղղորդված, կոնկրետ ակտիվիստ մասայի են բռնել, ոչ թե պատահական:

----------

John (07.10.2015), Աթեիստ (06.10.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Չուկիտո, չեք ուզու՞մ էս անգամ էլ Քոչարյանի հետ համագործակցեք: Քաղաքականություն ա, բան ա ․․․

----------


## Մարի-Լույս

> Նենց հետաքրքիր ա, Սերժիկի լկտիությունը կհերիքի՞ հանրաքվեն նշանակել դեկտեմբերի 5-ին՝ ԽՍՀՄ սահմանադրության օրը (1936-1976):


Չկասկածես Սերժիկի լկտիության վրա :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Մենք սիրում ենք փիլիսոփայել՝ բոլորս: Խոսել, խոսել ու խոսել:

Էդ խոսակցություններից շատերը նրա մասին է, որ սերնդափոխություն է պետք: Որ չկան նոր դեմքեր: Որ հները նորերին չեն թողնում կայանալ:

Իրականում նորերի մուտքն ապահովողը մենք ենք ու միայն մենք: Նայեք էս վիդեոն: Տեղ տվեք ելույթ ունեցողներին, ոչ թե իրանց չկայանալու մեջ մեղադրեք տարիքավոր քաղ գործիչներին:




Զիլ տղերք են, ժող: Մեր սերունդն ա: Ապագա ունեցող սերունդ ա:

----------

John (08.10.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մենք սիրում ենք փիլիսոփայել՝ բոլորս: Խոսել, խոսել ու խոսել:
> 
> Էդ խոսակցություններից շատերը նրա մասին է, որ սերնդափոխություն է պետք: Որ չկան նոր դեմքեր: Որ հները նորերին չեն թողնում կայանալ:
> 
> Իրականում նորերի մուտքն ապահովողը մենք ենք ու միայն մենք: Նայեք էս վիդեոն: Տեղ տվեք ելույթ ունեցողներին, ոչ թե իրանց չկայանալու մեջ մեղադրեք տարիքավոր քաղ գործիչներին:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Զիլ տղերք են, ժող: Մեր սերունդն ա: Ապագա ունեցող սերունդ ա:


Ապեր, էս «ՈՉ»-ի նակլեյկեքից կարաք մի երկու միլիոն հատ սարքեք անմոռուկների վրից կպցնենք էլի: Լրիվ լուրջ եմ ասում: Ես հանձն եմ առնում գիշերը դուրս գալ ու Զեյթուն-Արաբկիր տարածքում իմ ձեռով մի հարյուր մեքենայի վրա կպցնել:

----------


## Chuk

52 փաստաբններից կազմված մասնագիտական խումբն ավարտել է սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների ուսումնասիրությունը: Ընդհանուր եզրահանգումն այն է, որ նոր Սահմանադրությունը շատ վտանգավոր դրույթներ է պարունակում, իսկ Սահմանադրության փոփոխման օբյեկտիվ անհրաժեշտություն չկա: Շուտով այն հասանելի կլինի համացանցում և տպագիր տարբերակով կբաժանվի մարդկանց:




Աղբյուր՝ http://yerevan.today/all/politics/48...an-pastabanner

----------

Աթեիստ (09.10.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Էս էլ սենց.




> Սերժ Սարգսյանը հրամանագիր է ստորագրել՝ իր իսկ նախաձեռնած սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների հանրաքվեն դեկտեմբերի 6-ին նշանակելու վերաբերյալ:
> 
> «Ղեկավարվելով Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Սահմանադրության 111-րդ հոդվածի 2-րդ և 5-րդ մասերով, հիմք ընդունելով «Հանրաքվեի մասին» Հայաստանի Հանրապետության օրենքի 7-րդ հոդվածի 6-րդ մասը և Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Սահմանադրության փոփոխությունների նախագիծը հանրաքվեի դնելու վերաբերյալ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Նախագահի նախաձեռնությանը Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Ազգային ժողովի կողմից տրված համաձայնությունը` ո ր ո շ ու մ ե մ.
> 
> 1. Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Սահմանադրության փոփոխությունների հանրաքվեն նշանակել 2015 թվականի դեկտեմբերի 6-ին:
> 
> 2. Սույն հրամանագիրն ուժի մեջ է մտնում պաշտոնական հրապարակմանը հաջորդող օրվանից», - ասվում է հրամանագրում։


Աղբյուր՝ http://www.ilur.am/news/view/49487.html



Եթե սա լիներ լավ փաստաթուղթ ու ընդունվեր, հաջորդ օրը պետք է տոնեինք: Իսկ հաջորդ օրը երկրաշարժի օրն է:
Բայց վատ փաստաթուղթ է, ու եթե ընդունվի (իրականում՝ կեղծվի), հաջորդ օրը պետք է բողոքի մեծ ցույցեր լինեն: Իսկ հաջորդ օրը երկրաշարժի օրն է:

----------

John (09.10.2015), Աթեիստ (09.10.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

Միամիտ հարց, լավ՝ ասենք անցավ սահմանադրությունը, կամ անցկացրին եթե կուզեք, հետո՞, ի՞նչ ա կատարվելու: Ինձ թվում ա՝ նույն կերպ գլուխներս կախ շարունակելու ենք ապրել, մի երկու միտինգ-մուտունգ ու վերջ: Էլ ոչ մի բանի հույս չունեմ, նույնիսկ չեմ հավատում, որ հեղափոխությունը, ինչը մեզ չի սպառնում, մեզ լավ բանի ա բերելու: Մի այլ կարգի անհույս ու անակնկալիք եմ ապագայի հանդեպ:

Նախ իրականում նիյավկա ա լինելու,էն ով զահլա ունի, քվեարկության գնա, չեմ հավատում,որ բնակչության տասը տոկոսից ավելը մասնակցի, ու ճիշտ էլ կանեն:

----------


## Chuk

> Միամիտ հարց, լավ՝ ասենք անցավ սահմանադրությունը, կամ անցկացրին եթե կուզեք, հետո՞, ի՞նչ ա կատարվելու: Ինձ թվում ա՝ նույն կերպ գլուխներս կախ շարունակելու ենք ապրել, մի երկու միտինգ-մուտունգ ու վերջ: Էլ ոչ մի բանի հույս չունեմ, նույնիսկ չեմ հավատում, որ հեղափոխությունը, ինչը մեզ չի սպառնում, մեզ լավ բանի ա բերելու: Մի այլ կարգի անհույս ու անակնկալիք եմ ապագայի հանդեպ:


Կարող ա ճիշտ ես:
Բայց եթե չփորձեցիր, ուրեմն ոչ թե կարող ա, այլ հաստատ ճիշտ ես ու շարունակելու ես ապրել ոչխարի պես: Վերանալու ա քաղաքական համակարգն ամբողջովին, դառնանք մի կառույցից ղեկավարվող պետություն, ընտրությունները դառնալու են շատ ավելի ֆիկտիվ, քան եղել են, ժողովրդական ընդվզման ոչ մի պոտենցիալ չի լինելու, որտև բնում վերացնելու են (ռեպրեսիաներով ու այլնով):

Իսկ եթե փորձես, քո ճիշտ լինելը արդեն լինում ա «կարող ա»-ի տակ, պլյուս պահում ես հետագայում ընդվզելու պոտենցիալդ:




Շին, ասածդ նշանակում ա համակերպվել, արտագաղթել, կզել ու նման բաներ: Էդ ա անթույլատրելին:

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. թեմայի վերնագիրը «Սահմանադրական բարեփոխում - 2» տարբերակից փոխվել է «Սահմանադրության փոփոխության հանրաքվե - 2015» տարբերակով:*

----------


## Chuk

Ժողովուրդ ջան, 55 փաստաբաններից կազմված խումբը *մասնագիտական կարծիք է հրապարակել Սահմանադրության նախագծի մասին*: Թեև մասնագիտական, բայց մատչելի լեզվով գրված փաստաթուղթ է, շատ հետաքրքիր, խորությամբ ուսումնասիրած: Թեև ահագին ծավալուն է (41 էջ), բայց խորհուրդ եմ տալիս անպայման կարդալ: Սա նույնիսկ այն դեպքում, որ ինքս կողմնակից եմ փաստաթղթի մասին բովանդակային քննարկումների մեջ չմտնել:

----------

Hda (11.10.2015), Արշակ (10.10.2015), Տրիբուն (12.10.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, 55 փաստաբաններից կազմված խումբը *մասնագիտական կարծիք է հրապարակել Սահմանադրության նախագծի մասին*: Թեև մասնագիտական, բայց մատչելի լեզվով գրված փաստաթուղթ է, շատ հետաքրքիր, խորությամբ ուսումնասիրած: Թեև ահագին ծավալուն է (41 էջ), բայց խորհուրդ եմ տալիս անպայման կարդալ: Սա նույնիսկ այն դեպքում, որ ինքս կողմնակից եմ փաստաթղթի մասին բովանդակային քննարկումների մեջ չմտնել:


Հեսա որ բարով խերով նոր Սահմանադրությունն ընդունվի սենց պառադներ ենք ունենալու ՀՀԿ-ի ստեղծման 30 ամյակի կապակցությամբ, Նժդեհի ծնունդին, Սերժիկի ծնունդին, Սաշիկի քեֆը լավ օրերին։ Ի՞նչ վատա ․․․

----------


## Արշակ

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, 55 փաստաբաններից կազմված խումբը *մասնագիտական կարծիք է հրապարակել Սահմանադրության նախագծի մասին*: Թեև մասնագիտական, բայց մատչելի լեզվով գրված փաստաթուղթ է, շատ հետաքրքիր, խորությամբ ուսումնասիրած: Թեև ահագին ծավալուն է (41 էջ), բայց խորհուրդ եմ տալիս անպայման կարդալ: Սա նույնիսկ այն դեպքում, որ ինքս կողմնակից եմ փաստաթղթի մասին բովանդակային քննարկումների մեջ չմտնել:


Սկիզբը հետաքրքիր էր ու մատչելի, հետո խճճվեցի ներկա ու նախագիծ տարբերակների  համեմատությունների մեջ, որովհետև հաճախ էնքան էլ հստակ չէր ինձ համար թե որի բովանդակությունը ինչ ա, հստակ նշված չէր մեջբերված մասը հնից ա՞, թե՞ նորից և այլն։ Նորմալ հասկանալու համար պետք ա ինքս երկու տարբերակները իրար կողք դնեի ու կարդայի, ինչը զահլա չարեցի անեմ ու արանքի էջերը թռնելով անցա, մեկ էլ վերջը կարդացի։ 

Ամեն դեպքում, հիմնական ասելիքը հասկանալի էր ու դիպուկ։

----------

Chuk (11.10.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սկիզբը հետաքրքիր էր ու մատչելի, հետո խճճվեցի ներկա ու նախագիծ տարբերակների  համեմատությունների մեջ, որովհետև հաճախ էնքան էլ հստակ չէր ինձ համար թե որի բովանդակությունը ինչ ա, հստակ նշված չէր մեջբերված մասը հնից ա՞, թե՞ նորից և այլն։ Նորմալ հասկանալու համար պետք ա ինքս երկու տարբերակները իրար կողք դնեի ու կարդայի, ինչը զահլա չարեցի անեմ ու արանքի էջերը թռնելով անցա, մեկ էլ վերջը կարդացի։ 
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում, հիմնական ասելիքը հասկանալի էր ու դիպուկ։


Իզուր էլ կարդացել ես էտքան, արդեն քվեարկած ա ․․․․ 

Ոստիկանությունը պատրաստվում է հանրաքվեին. Վ. Գասպարյանը ցուցումներ է տվել




> Անձնագրային և վիզաների վարչությանը, անձնագրային տարածքային ստորաբաժանումներին, ոստիկանության տարածքային բաժիններին, մասնավորապես՝ համայնքային ոստիկանության ստորաբաժանումներին, հանձնարարվել է սկսել հանրաքվեի մասնակիցների ցուցակների ստուգման և ճշգրտման, հաշվառման տվյալների իսկության և համապատասխանության ստուգման, ցուցակներից մահացածների տվյալների դուրսբերման աշխատանքները:

----------


## Hda

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, 55 փաստաբաններից կազմված խումբը *մասնագիտական կարծիք է հրապարակել Սահմանադրության նախագծի մասին*: Թեև մասնագիտական, բայց մատչելի լեզվով գրված փաստաթուղթ է, շատ հետաքրքիր, խորությամբ ուսումնասիրած: Թեև ահագին ծավալուն է (41 էջ), բայց խորհուրդ եմ տալիս անպայման կարդալ:


Վերջի երկու էջը լրիվ հերիքա:

----------

Chuk (11.10.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Աաաա, ժող, Ո՛Չ-ի էս հոլովակն ու իրանց արածը «Երևանի օրով» ահավոր դզեց: Ափսոս դեռ YouTube-ում ոնց-որ չկա, ֆեյսի լինկը դնեմ.

https://www.facebook.com/16182548082...type=2&theater

----------

John (12.10.2015), Mr. Annoying (11.10.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Մի քիչ էլ հումոր  :Smile: 

Ասում ա, որ բնակչության մի մասին համոզելու համար, որ պետք ա «ոչ» քվեարկել էս սահմանադրությունը, ընդամենը ՄԻ բան ա պետք բացատրել, որ սրանից հետո էլ նախագահական ընտրություն չի լինելու, ու իրանք զրկվելու են էդ 5000-ական դրամներից  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (13.10.2015), Մուշու (13.10.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի քիչ էլ հումոր 
> 
> Ասում ա, որ բնակչության մի մասին համոզելու համար, որ պետք ա «ոչ» քվեարկել էս սահմանադրությունը, ընդամենը ՄԻ բան ա պետք բացատրել, որ սրանից հետո էլ նախագահական ընտրություն չի լինելու, ու իրանք զրկվելու են էդ 5000-ական դրամներից


Սուտ ա ․․․ նախագահականը հանում են, տեղը իրեք հատ ԱԺ ընտրություն են մտցնում։ Նենց որ առաջվա 10.000-ի տեղը հիմա 15.000 ա լինելու։ Որ հավեսով ԱՅՈ ասենք, կարող ա մեկ ու մեջ չորրորդն էլ անեն։

----------


## anhush

Իսկ իրականում ի՞նչն է նոր ընդունվելիքի վատ կողմերը:
Դրանից ի՞նչ է փոխվելու դեպի վատը քաղաքացու կյանքում կարճաժամկետ կտրվածքով:

----------


## Hda

Հետապնդում փաստաբանների դեմ. Հայտնի է պատվիրատուն 


http://news.am/arm/news/290803.html

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Թող Սամը չնայի.
https://instagram.com/p/8v8qPAhTYH/

----------

Chuk (14.10.2015), Տրիբուն (14.10.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Թող Սամը չնայի.
> https://instagram.com/p/8v8qPAhTYH/


«բարեփոխումները»-ի փոխարեն պիտի գրած լիներ «բարեփոխողներին»

----------

Chuk (15.10.2015), Վիշապ (14.10.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի հայտարարությունը.




> «Հանրաքվեի մասին» ՀՀ օրենքի 35-րդ հոդվածի 5-րդ կետով Հանրաքվեի արդյունքները կարող են վիճարկվել Սահմանադրական դատարանում` արդյունքների պաշտոնական հրապարակման պահից յոթնօրյա ժամկետում:
> 
> Այսինքն հանրաքվեի պաշտոնական բուն գործընթացն սկսվում է քարոզչության համար սահմանված առաջին օրից եւ ավարտվում քվեարկությունից հետո հրապարակված արդյունքները Սահմանադրական դատարանում վիճարկելու համար օրենքով սահմանված հնարավորության 7-օրյա ժամկետով։ Այս ընթացքում հանրաքվեի վերջնական արդյունքները կանխորոշող որեւէ հանգամանք ապօրինի ու անվավեր է դարձնում հանրաքվեն։
> 
> Համաձայն Սահմանադրության 98-րդ եւ «Սահմանադրական դատարանի մասին» օրենքի 3-րդ հոդվածների, Սահմանադրական դատարանի անդամը չի կարող զբաղվել քաղաքական գործունեությամբ։ Նույն Սահմանադրության եւ օրենքի պահանջներով Սահմանադրական դատարանի միակ գործառույթը գործող Սահմանադրության պահապան լինելն է, նա համաձայն «Սահմանադրական դատարանի մասին օրենքի 1-ին հոդվածի՝ «ապահովում է Հայաստանի Հանրապետության իրավակարգում Սահմանադրության գերակայությունը եւ անմիջական գործողությունը»։
> 
> Ըստ այսմ՝ մեկնարկած սահմանադրական հանրաքվեն ապօրինի է, քանի որ ի սկզբանե առկա է նրա վերջնական արդյունքները կանխորոշող կարեւոր հանգամանք՝ կապված Սահմանադրական դատարանի նախագահ Գագիկ Հարությունյանի ունեցած գործունեության հետ։ Վերջինս եղել է նոր սահմանադրությունը մշակող հանձնաժողովի նախագահը, ոչ միայն ակտիվորեն մասնակցել է հանրաքվեի դրված նախագծի կազմմանը, այլեւ եռանդուն քարոզչություն է իրականացրել դրա օգտին։ Դրանով նա, նախ՝ խախտելով Սահմանադրության եւ օրենքի հստակ պահանջը, ըստ էության, զբաղվել է քաղաքական գործունեությամբ։ Երկրորդ՝ լինելով ու հրապարակավ ներկայանալով որպես հանրաքվեի դրված նախագծի պաշտպան, նա, որպես Սահմանադրական դատարանի նախագահ, չի կարող անաչառ ու անկողմնակալ լինել հանրաքվեի արդյունքների բողոքարկման դեպքում գործը քննելիս։
> 
> Սահմանադրական հանրաքվեի սկսված գործընթացը կմնա ապօրինի, եւ նրա արդյունքներն՝ այս գլխից անվավեր, քանի դեռ Գագիկ Հարությունյանը հրաժարական չի տվել Սահմանադրական դատարանի նախագահի պաշտոնից։


Աղբյուր՝ http://www.ilur.am/news/view/49705.html

----------


## anhush

> Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի հայտարարությունը.
> 
> 
> Աղբյուր՝ http://www.ilur.am/news/view/49705.html


կարծում եմ, շատ թույլ փաստարկներ են: 
քաղաքական գործունեությունը ենթադրում է կուսակցական գործունեություն:

----------


## Chuk

> կարծում եմ, շատ թույլ փաստարկներ են: 
> քաղաքական գործունեությունը ենթադրում է կուսակցական գործունեություն:


Բոլորովին պարտադիր չէ, բայց Գագիկը հենց կուսակցական գործունեություն էլ վարում է, անում է էն, ինչ ՀՀԿ-ին (սերժիկին) պետք է  :Wink:

----------


## anhush

> Բոլորովին պարտադիր չէ, բայց Գագիկը հենց կուսակցական գործունեություն էլ վարում է, անում է էն, ինչ ՀՀԿ-ին (սերժիկին) պետք է


իրավաբանորեն կարծում եմ պարտադիր է: 
իսկ Գագիկի մասով: Հարգելիս: իսկ աշխարհի որ մի երկրում է ուրիշ ձև: որտեղ էլ որ ուշադիր նայես, իշխանությունը մեկ է, չհաշված ժողովրդի համար պատրաստվող շոուները- երբ այսպես ասած իրար հետ ընդարվում են իշխանական թևերը կամ հայտնում ինչ որ հակառակ կարծիքներ:
Սահմանադրության ընդունման գործընթացի օրենսդրության համապատասխանելիությունը վիճարկելու համար պետք է ունենալ Իրավական ապացույցներ, և ոչ թե բարոյական կամ էլ "մենք դա գիտենք" -ի ոլորտից:
Հիմա դու անձամբ համարում ես որ այդ վերևում ՀԱԿ-ի ասածը իր մեջ պարունակում է անվիճելի փաստեր՞ օրենքը խախտելու մասով:
.........

----------


## Chuk

> իրավաբանորեն կարծում եմ պարտադիր է: 
> իսկ Գագիկի մասով: Հարգելիս: իսկ աշխարհի որ մի երկրում է ուրիշ ձև: որտեղ էլ որ ուշադիր նայես, իշխանությունը մեկ է, չհաշված ժողովրդի համար պատրաստվող շոուները- երբ այսպես ասած իրար հետ ընդարվում են իշխանական թևերը կամ հայտնում ինչ որ հակառակ կարծիքներ:
> Սահմանադրության ընդունման գործընթացի օրենսդրության համապատասխանելիությունը վիճարկելու համար պետք է ունենալ Իրավական ապացույցներ, և ոչ թե բարոյական կամ էլ "մենք դա գիտենք" -ի ոլորտից:
> Հիմա դու անձամբ համարում ես որ այդ վերևում ՀԱԿ-ի ասածը իր մեջ պարունակում է անվիճելի փաստեր՞ օրենքը խախտելու մասով:
> .........


Հենց հարցն էլ էն է, որ ՍԴ-ն պետք է իշխանությունից առանձին լինի  :Wink: 

Այո, ես անվիճելի եմ համարում, որ տվյալ նախագիծը մշակող հանձնաժողովի նախագահը՝ Գագիկ Հարությունյանը, խիստ շահագրգիռ կողմ է ու չի կարող անաչառ քննել այդ Սահմանադրության հանրաքվեն վիճարկող բողոքը, քանի որ ամբողջ հոգով ու սրտով տենչալու է դրա անցնելը: 

Իրավաբանական ձևակերպումները, օրենքների համապատասխանությունը չեմ կարող պնդել: Դրա գիտակը չեմ: Բայց վստահում եմ ՀԱԿ-ի հայտարարությունը կազմողներին ավելի, քան նույն Գագիկին, Վարդանին, Դավիթին ու մյուսներին:

----------


## Chuk

> իսկ աշխարհի որ մի երկրում է ուրիշ ձև:


Ի դեպ էս կոնտեքստում ինձ բացարձակ չի հետաքրքրում թե որտեղ ոնց է: Իհարկե կան լիքը երկրներ, որոնց ես կուզեի ավելի նմանվել, թեկուզ հաշվի առնելով դատական ու իրավապահ մարմինների համեմատական ազատությունը, ու կան երկրներ, որոնց կուզեի հեչ չնմանվել, հաշվի առնելով այդ ազատության բացակայությունը: Բայց գլոբալ առումով կարևոր չի որտեղ ոնց է, ես ձգտում եմ էն երկրին, որտեղ պետք է լինի էդ ազատությունը, եթե նույնիսկ ուրիշ որևէ էդպիսի երկիր չկա:

----------


## anhush

> Հենց հարցն էլ էն է, որ ՍԴ-ն պետք է իշխանությունից առանձին լինի 
> 
> Այո, ես անվիճելի եմ համարում, որ տվյալ նախագիծը մշակող հանձնաժողովի նախագահը՝ Գագիկ Հարությունյանը, խիստ շահագրգիռ կողմ է ու չի կարող անաչառ քննել այդ Սահմանադրության հանրաքվեն վիճարկող բողոքը, քանի որ ամբողջ հոգով ու սրտով տենչալու է դրա անցնելը: 
> 
> Իրավաբանական ձևակերպումները, օրենքների համապատասխանությունը չեմ կարող պնդել: Դրա գիտակը չեմ: Բայց վստահում եմ ՀԱԿ-ի հայտարարությունը կազմողներին ավելի, քան նույն Գագիկին, Վարդանին, Դավիթին ու մյուսներին:


իմ ասածս էն է, որ եթե ուզում են իսկապես վիճարկել, ապա պետք է գտնել այլ իրավական հիմքեր: 
իսկ ոնց որ երևում է, այդպիսք չկան:
այդ դեպքում մնում է պայքարել գաղափարական հենքի վրա, քանի որ այսպես ուժերը ջլատվում են ու մեջը ոչ մի արդյունք: ինչպես միշտ:
Գագիկը կամ այլ անձ իրավաբանորեն զրկված չէ կատարել Գիտական աշխատանքներից: իսկ Սահմանադրություն գրելը կան այն գիտականորեն պաշպանելը կամ հակառակ պրոցեսը ոչ մեկը չի արգելել օրենքով:
Սա հավանաբար օրենսդրական բաց է, որ սահմանադրական դատարանի դատավորը օրենքի համահեղինակ կամ նրա գրվեու ժամանակ ներգրավված  մասնագետ չի կարող աշխատել: կամ էլ կարող է սա նորմալ է...

----------


## Chuk

> իմ ասածս էն է, որ եթե ուզում են իսկապես վիճարկել, ապա պետք է գտնել այլ իրավական հիմքեր:


Anhush ջան, չնայած օրենքներին հղումներին, չեմ կարծում, որ սա իրավաբանորեն վիճարկելու համար նախատեսված տեքստ է: Սա քաղաքական հայտարարություն է, առավելապես ուղղված հանրությանը, ցույց տալու համար աբսուրդությունը:

----------

anhush (18.10.2015)

----------


## anhush

> Ի դեպ էս կոնտեքստում ինձ բացարձակ չի հետաքրքրում թե որտեղ ոնց է: Իհարկե կան լիքը երկրներ, որոնց ես կուզեի ավելի նմանվել, թեկուզ հաշվի առնելով դատական ու իրավապահ մարմինների համեմատական ազատությունը, ու կան երկրներ, որոնց կուզեի հեչ չնմանվել, հաշվի առնելով այդ ազատության բացակայությունը: Բայց գլոբալ առումով կարևոր չի որտեղ ոնց է, ես ձգտում եմ էն երկրին, որտեղ պետք է լինի էդ ազատությունը, եթե նույնիսկ ուրիշ որևէ էդպիսի երկիր չկա:


իսկ ինձ շատ է հետաքրքիր, քանի որ մեր երկիրում գործում են արևմտյան օրենսդրություն և կառավարման ստրուկտուրա:
ես օրինակ ամերիկայից կամ արևմտյան եվրոպայից /ում ձգտում ենք նմանվել/ լիքը օրինակներ կարող եմ բերել, որ դատավորները պաշպանել են իշխող մասի շահերը: էլ չեմ ասում մեծ բիզներսների մասին:
...
աբսուրդության մասով էլ ես էլ եմ ասում, որ սա բարոյական հարց է, ու կարելի է քննարկել բարոյական հարթության մեջ, և ոչ թե սպառնալ որ կդիմեն դատարան:

----------


## Chuk

> իսկ ինձ շատ է հետաքրքիր, քանի որ մեր երկիրում գործում են արևմտյան օրենսդրություն և կառավարման ստրուկտուրա:
> ես օրինակ ամերիկայից կամ արևմտյան եվրոպայից /ում ձգտում ենք նմանվել/ լիքը օրինակներ կարող եմ բերել, որ դատավորները պաշպանել են իշխող մասի շահերը: էլ չեմ ասում մեծ բիզներսների մասին:


Ես էդ բերածդ օրինակներից որևէ մեկի երկրում լինեի, կբողոքեի դրա դեմ ու կփորձեի հասնել դրա բացառմանը: Բայց էնտեղ չեմ, էստեղ եմ, իմ խնդիրն էստեղն է, ոչ թե ասելը «դե լավ, ջհանդամ, ԱմերիԳա տեղն էլ ա տենց, սսկվենք, նստենք տեղներս»  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> աբսուրդության մասով էլ ես էլ եմ ասում, որ սա բարոյական հարց է, ու կարելի է քննարկել բարոյական հարթության մեջ, և ոչ թե սպառնալ որ կդիմեն դատարան:


Դատարան էս հարցով չեն դիմում, տենց բան չկա գրված: Գրված ա, որ իրավունք ունես հանրաքվեից հետո յոթ օրվա ընթացքում բողոքարկել:

Ու պարզ ա, որ եթե հանրաքվեի ընթացքում կարողանաս ապացույցներ հավաքել, որ կեղծված է, որ խախտումներ են եղել, որ սենց, որ նենց, ապա դիմելու ես:

Էս քաղաքական հայտարարությամբ գնահատական ա տրվում, որ ահա այդ դեպքում այս մարդու անաչառությունը հնարավոր չէ:

----------


## anhush

> Ես էդ բերածդ օրինակներից որևէ մեկի երկրում լինեի, կբողոքեի դրա դեմ ու կփորձեի հասնել դրա բացառմանը: Բայց էնտեղ չեմ, էստեղ եմ, իմ խնդիրն էստեղն է, ոչ թե ասելը «դե լավ, ջհանդամ, ԱմերիԳա տեղն էլ ա տենց, սսկվենք, նստենք տեղներս»


դա կարելի է բացառել միմիայն օրենսդրական դաշտում փոփոխություններ կատարելով:
պայքարը միայն այնտեղ է արդյունավետ: միտինգային դաշտում սրա դեմ պայքարելով ոչնչի հասնել հնարավոր չէ:
Եթե այդպսիսի օրենք լինի, ոչ մի Գագիկ էլ չի համարձակվի այն խախտել: կարող է գործել թաքուն, բայց դա ուրիշ խնդիր է- բարոյական

----------

Տրիբուն (18.10.2015)

----------


## anhush

> Դատարան էս հարցով չեն դիմում, տենց բան չկա գրված: Գրված ա, որ իրավունք ունես հանրաքվեից հետո յոթ օրվա ընթացքում բողոքարկել:
> 
> Ու պարզ ա, որ եթե հանրաքվեի ընթացքում կարողանաս ապացույցներ հավաքել, որ կեղծված է, որ խախտումներ են եղել, որ սենց, որ նենց, ապա դիմելու ես:
> 
> Էս քաղաքական հայտարարությամբ գնահատական ա տրվում, որ ահա այդ դեպքում այս մարդու անաչառությունը հնարավոր չէ:


սահմանադրական դատարանում ինչքան գիտեմ չի կարելի դատավորին բացարկ հայտնել, թե չեմ վստահում: 
քրեականում էլ կարծեմ ոչ բոլոր դեպքերում կարող ես դատավորին բացարկ հայտնես:
չմոռանանք, որ Գագիկը Սահմանադրականում ունի մեկ ձայնի իրավունք որպես դատավոր:

----------


## Chuk

> դա կարելի է բացառել միմիայն օրենսդրական դաշտում փոփոխություններ կատարելով:
> պայքարը միայն այնտեղ է արդյունավետ: միտինգային դաշտում սրա դեմ պայքարելով ոչնչի հասնել հնարավոր չէ:
> Եթե այդպսիսի օրենք լինի, ոչ մի Գագիկ էլ չի համարձակվի այն խախտել: կարող է գործել թաքուն, բայց դա ուրիշ խնդիր է- բարոյական


Օրենսդրական դաշտը չի, որ մեր դատարանների դատավորներին թույլատրում ա կոռուպցիայով զբաղվել ու կատարել իշխանության հրամանները:
Օրենքներում անշուշտ թերություններ կան, բայց եթե դրանք կատարվեն էդ թերություններով հանդերձ, լիքը բան կբացառվի: Այ էդ ժամանակ օրենքները բարելավելու մասին կարելի կլինի մտածել: Թե չէ ինչիս ա ավելի լավ օրենքը, եթե չի գործելու:

Իսկ օրենքի գործելուն, ներկա պայմաններում, կարելի ա հասնել միայն իշխանության դեմ պայքարով, որովհետև նրանց՝ իշխանության չարաշահման պատճառով ա, որ օրենքները չեն գործում:

----------


## Chuk

> սահմանադրական դատարանում ինչքան գիտեմ չի կարելի դատավորին բացարկ հայտնել, թե չեմ վստահում: 
> քրեականում էլ կարծեմ ոչ բոլոր դեպքերում կարող ես դատավորին բացարկ հայտնես:
> չմոռանանք, որ Գագիկը Սահմանադրականում ունի մեկ ձայնի իրավունք որպես դատավոր:


Բացարկ հայտնելու մասին էլ խոսք չկա: Կրկնեմ. քաղաքական հայտարարություն ու քաղաքական գնահատական է, որը այո, փորձել են նաև օրենքից հղումներով հիմնավորել: Բայց էդ հղումներն էլ չլինեին, ասելիքը նույնը կմնար:

----------

anhush (18.10.2015)

----------


## anhush

ես մի քիչ այլ կարծիքի եմ: իմ փորձից ես գիտեմ, որ Հայաստանում ամեն ինչ կատարվում է Օրենքի տառին համապատասխան: 
ուղղակի չինովնիկը չի կարողո ուրիշ ձև վարվել: նրանք լրիվ ուրիշ տեղ են խաղեր տալիս: Օրենքների ու ենթաօերսդրական ակտերի անհամապատասխանության մեջ, ու նաև լիքը տեղ ունեն սուբեկտիվիզմի:
.......
ընդանրապես, դատավորի ինստիտուտը ամբողջ աշխարհում շատ անկատար է: անգլիական դատական համակարգը վկա:  դատավորը Որոշում է, և այն դառնում է օրենք ամբողջ երկրի մասշտաբով ու հաճախ նաև ստանում է միջազգային ուժ:
դատավորը կարող է փաստերին ուշադրություն դարձնել կամ ոչ... 
Դատավորը դրա համար էլ արևմտյան աշխարհում մեծ ու հզոր բուրգի ներկայացուցիչ է, այսբերգի երևացող մաս:

----------


## anhush

> Բացարկ հայտնելու մասին էլ խոսք չկա: Կրկնեմ. քաղաքական հայտարարություն ու քաղաքական գնահատական է, որը այո, փորձել են նաև օրենքից հղումներով հիմնավորել: Բայց էդ հղումներն էլ չլինեին, ասելիքը նույնը կմնար:


քաղաքական հայտարարության մասով ոչ մի դեմ բան չունեմ: լրիվ նորմալ է:

----------

Chuk (18.10.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> ես մի քիչ այլ կարծիքի եմ: իմ փորձից ես գիտեմ, որ Հայաստանում ամեն ինչ կատարվում է Օրենքի տառին համապատասխան:


Վաու  :Smile: 
Սրանից հետո ես շարունակելու բան չունեմ, կներես:

----------


## anhush

ուղղակի հարցը էն է,որ ՀԱԿ-ը ասում է իշխանափոխություն, քանի որ ավազակապետություն է: 
ենթադրենք որ իսկապես ավազակապետությունը է... կամ ինչ որ կուզես: 
այսինքն իրականում մեր մոտը ոչ թե իշխանության  խնդիր է, այլ համակարգի:
իսկ համակարգը փոխում են սահմանադրությունը փոխելով:
այս ամենը հաշվի առնելով անհասկանալի է մնում, թե ինչի իրենք չեն մասնակցում այդ համակարգի փոփոխությանը, որը որ հայտարարել է այժմ: 
.....
հարցը Ոչ Սերժն է, ոչ Լևոնը ոչ էլ ով կուզես: 
եթե համակարգը թույլ է տալիս որ լինի վատ բաներ, ապա պետք է ձևափոխել համակարգը:   
վստահության հարցը ստեղ էնքան էլ տեղին չէ, քանի որ բոլորը մասնակցում են ու կարող են իրենց առաջարկությունները անել: 
անգամ դաշնակները լինելով ՀՀշ-ի ոխերիմ ընդիմությունը, ժամանակին ալտերնատիվ սահմանադրություն էին մշակել:
իսկ ՀԱԿ-ը կամ Ժառանգենրը ոչ մի ռեալ առաջարկ էլ չունեն, բացի են որ եկեք փոխենք իշխանությանը հետո մենք կմտածենք թե ինչ անենք:

----------


## Chuk

> իսկ համակարգը փոխում են սահմանադրությունը փոխելով:


Բացարձակ սխալ պնդում է, Anhush ջան  :Smile: 

Համակարգ փոխելը չի նշանակում երկրի կառավարման ձև փոխել: Համակարգը էս դեպքում էն է, որ երկրումդ չեն գործում օրենքները, պետք է կարողանալ էնպես անել, որ գործի: Որ իրավապահ մարմինները զբաղված են ոչ թե հանցագործությունների դեմ պայքարելով, այլ իշխանությանը ծառայելով, պետք է էնպես անել, որ սկսեն հանցագործության դեմ պայքարել: Եվ այլն, և այլն, և այլն: Երկար գրելու հավես չկա, բոլոր օրինակները բերելն անիմաստ եմ համարում, քանզի ասելիքս սենց էլ է պարզ:

Թե օրենքները, թե սահմանադրությունն էնպիսին են, գործողները, որ եթե կարողանաս հասնել դրանց կատարմանը, համակարգը կփոխվի: 

Փոխարենը եթե փոխես օրենքներն ու սահմանադրությունը, բայց վերաբերմունքդ օրենքի ու սահմանադրության նկատմամբ չփոխես, ուզում ա պառլամենտական լինի երկիրդ, ուզում ա սահմանադրությամբ դատական իշխանության համար ավելի ալվ նորմեր լինեն, մեկ է չեն գործելու ու մնալու է նույն փտած ու արատավոր համակարգը:

----------


## anhush

> Բացարձակ սխալ պնդում է, Anhush ջան 
> 
> Համակարգ փոխելը չի նշանակում երկրի կառավարման ձև փոխել:


Չուկ ջան: Երկրի համակարգը, ինչ երկրի էլ որ լինի, բռնատիրական թե բաձարձակ անարխիստական, որոշվում ա իր Սահմանադությամբ :
Օրինակ- եթե Հայաստանում չլինի նախագահ, ապա չի լինի նաև Նախագահ  :Smile: 
եթե լինի պառլամերտական երկիր, ապա այդ երկրում չի կարող իշխի վարչապետի ապարատը: դա պրինցիպի չի կարող լինի:
այդպիսի փորձի դեպքւոմ իրան բանտ կնստացնեն:
Փորձիր չոր օրենսդրորեն նայե, ու ոչ մի փաստ չես կարող գտնել, որ Սերժը/Քոչարյանը/Լևոնը երբևէ չորով խախտել են օրենքը:

Եթե այդպիսի Փաստ գիտես, ապա հանգիստ կարող ես իրանց բանտ նստացնել: 
Մեր օրենքներ թույլ են տալիս ինչ որ ռեալության մեջ կա, դա կատարել:
ամեն ինչ արվում է օրենքին համապատասխան:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան: Երկրի համակարգը, ինչ երկրի էլ որ լինի, բռնատիրական թե բաձարձակ անարխիստական, որոշվում ա իր Սահմանադությամբ :


Չկա տենց գաղափար, Անհուշ ջան: Կրկնում եմ, բացարձակ սխալ պնդում է:

----------


## anhush

> Չկա տենց գաղափար, Անհուշ ջան: Կրկնում եմ, բացարձակ սխալ պնդում է:


լավ, էտ դեպքում ինչով՞ է որոշվում էտ համակարգը- 
եթե թագավորի հրովատակներով, բայց չէ՞ որ դա էլ օրենքին հավասարացված է: այսինքն նույն օրենքն է:
հարցը էն է, թե ով է գրում օրենքները ու ինչի՞ հիման վրա: 
իսկ այդ հիմքն էլ սահմանադրությունն է ժամանակակից Սահմանադրական պետություններում

----------


## Chuk

> լավ, էտ դեպքում ինչով՞ է որոշվում էտ համակարգը- 
> եթե թագավորի հրովատակներով, բայց չէ՞ որ դա էլ օրենքին հավասարացված է: այսինքն նույն օրենքն է:
> հարցը էն է, թե ով է գրում օրենքները ու ինչի՞ հիման վրա: 
> իսկ այդ հիմքն էլ սահմանադրությունն է ժամանակակից Սահմանադրական պետություններում


Անհուշ ջան, ախր նույնիսկ վստահ չեմ, լուրջ ես գրում թե չէ, որ իմանամ ինչքան ծավալվեմ, կամ ընդհանրապես արձագանքեմ, թե չէ:

Ամեն դեպքում կաշխատեմ վաղը կամ մյուս օրը ժամանակ գտնել, մի քիչ մանրամասն որոշ բաներ շարադրել: Հիմա գնամ գործերս վերջացնեմ, որ հետո քնեմ:

----------

anhush (18.10.2015)

----------


## anhush

Ենթադրենք նոււյն Հանրահայտ Սաշիկը որոշում է որ բոլորը իրան պետք է փող մուծվեն: 
բայց չէ՞ ոչ որ ինքը, կամ մաֆիան, ոնց կուզես դա անում է օրենսդրական ակտերի հիման վրա:

----------


## anhush

> Անհուշ ջան, ախր նույնիսկ վստահ չեմ, լուրջ ես գրում թե չէ, որ իմանամ ինչքան ծավալվեմ, կամ ընդհանրապես արձագանքեմ, թե չէ:
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում կաշխատեմ վաղը կամ մյուս օրը ժամանակ գտնել, մի քիչ մանրամասն որոշ բաներ շարադրել: Հիմա գնամ գործերս վերջացնեմ, որ հետո քնեմ:


կսպասեմ արձագանքին: շատ հետաքրքիր է:
իսկ ես լուրջ եմ գրում ու համոզված եմ իմ ասածի մեջ  :Smile: 
բարի Գիշեր

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Չուկ ջան: Երկրի համակարգը, ինչ երկրի էլ որ լինի, բռնատիրական թե բաձարձակ անարխիստական, որոշվում ա իր Սահմանադությամբ :
> Օրինակ- եթե Հայաստանում չլինի նախագահ, ապա չի լինի նաև Նախագահ 
> եթե լինի պառլամերտական երկիր, ապա այդ երկրում չի կարող իշխի վարչապետի ապարատը: դա պրինցիպի չի կարող լինի:
> այդպիսի փորձի դեպքւոմ իրան բանտ կնստացնեն:
> Փորձիր չոր օրենսդրորեն նայե, ու ոչ մի փաստ չես կարող գտնել, որ Սերժը/Քոչարյանը/Լևոնը երբևէ չորով խախտել են օրենքը:
> 
> Եթե այդպիսի Փաստ գիտես, ապա հանգիստ կարող ես իրանց բանտ նստացնել: 
> Մեր օրենքներ թույլ են տալիս ինչ որ ռեալության մեջ կա, դա կատարել:
> ամեն ինչ արվում է օրենքին համապատասխան:


1. Քոչարյանի առաջադրումը որպես նախագահի թեկնածու հակասում էր սահմանադրությանը։
2. Խոտ այրողին նստեցնում են մի քանի տարի, ավտոմեքենայի վրա կանգնած գազային ատրճանակով ոստիկանի ուղղությամբ կրակելու համար էլի մի քանի տարի, իսկ մարդուն ծեծելով սպանողին՝ մի քանի ամիս։ Նորմալ ղեկավարման դեպքում սենց չի լինում։ Տեսականորեն օրենքով ա, գործնականում՝ մի քանի հոգու ցանկությամբ։

----------


## anhush

> 1. Քոչարյանի առաջադրումը որպես նախագահի թեկնածու հակասում էր սահմանադրությանը։
> 2. Խոտ այրողին նստեցնում են մի քանի տարի, ավտոմեքենայի վրա կանգնած գազային ատրճանակով ոստիկանի ուղղությամբ կրակելու համար էլի մի քանի տարի, իսկ մարդուն ծեծելով սպանողին՝ մի քանի ամիս։ Նորմալ ղեկավարման դեպքում սենց չի լինում։ Տեսականորեն օրենքով ա, գործնականում՝ մի քանի հոգու ցանկությամբ։


1. ոնց է հակասում: եթե ապրելու ցենզը ինկատի ունեք, ապա ինքը ինչքան հիշում եմ փասթաթղթերը ներկայարել է լրիվ:
Իսկ եթե համարում եք, որ ինքը Հայաստանում չի ապրեմ, ապա որտե՞ղ   է ապրել, Ադրբեջանու՞մ: Հիմա մենք Արցախը չենք ճանաչում որպես առանձին երկիր: 
2. Օրենքի խախտում չի կարող լինի: ուրիշ հարց, որ քաղմասում գործ են սարքում: հենց դա է համակարգային խնդիր ա: ներկա համակարգի դեպքում երեք նախագահների օրոք էլ գործեր են սսարքել ու եթե այս համակարգը մնա, 1000-երրորդի ժամանակ էլ կսարքեն:
բայց փասթաղթային դատում են օրինական: Ամբողջ աշխարհում է իմիջայլոց սենց: քաղմասներում միշտ էլ ճնշում են գործադրում: կարող եք հազարավոր գործեր նայել աշխարհի բոլոր պետությունների դատական "սխալների" մասին: մենակ էս վերջերս մի խեղճ սևամորթ 30 քանի տարի նստելուց հետո դուրս թողին ԱՄՆ-ում, որովհետև պարզվեց ինքը անմեղ է:

----------


## John

> ներկա համակարգի դեպքում երեք նախագահների օրոք էլ գործեր են սսարքել ու եթե այս համակարգը մնա, 1000-երրորդի ժամանակ էլ կսարքեն:
> բայց փասթաղթային դատում են օրինական:


anhush ջան, սահմանադրությունը որ փոխվի՝ էլ չե՞ն սարքելու գործ։ կարո՞ղ ա հանկարծ ինչ-որ հրաշքով էդ քաղմասներում գործ սարքողներին ըստ նոր սահմանադրության վառենք հրապարակային, որ մյուսներն էլ սկսեն արդար ամեն ինչ անել։ 
Ասում ա փաստաթղթային օրինական։ Բո՞ց ես անում չեմ ջոգում  :LOL:  Հենա փաստաթղթային լա՜վ էլ օրինական երկիր ենք, ամեն ինչ էլ օքեյ ա, էլ խի՞ փոխենք սահմանադրությունը։ Եթե չես հավատում՝ Հ1 նայի ու ՀՀԿ-ի կոլեգիայի նիստերը։

----------

Chuk (19.10.2015), Աթեիստ (18.10.2015), Արէա (19.10.2015)

----------


## anhush

> anhush ջան, սահմանադրությունը որ փոխվի՝ էլ չե՞ն սարքելու գործ։ կարո՞ղ ա հանկարծ ինչ-որ հրաշքով էդ քաղմասներում գործ սարքողներին ըստ նոր սահմանադրության վառենք հրապարակային, որ մյուսներն էլ սկսեն արդար ամեն ինչ անել։ 
> Ասում ա փաստաթղթային օրինական։ Բո՞ց ես անում չեմ ջոգում  Հենա փաստաթղթային լա՜վ էլ օրինական երկիր ենք, ամեն ինչ էլ օքեյ ա, էլ խի՞ փոխենք սահմանադրությունը։ Եթե չես հավատում՝ Հ1 նայի ու ՀՀԿ-ի կոլեգիայի նիստերը։


չգիտեմ Ջոն ջան: սա երկրի կառուցվածքը նախագծողների գործն ա: 
իսկ լավի առումով որպեսի իմանաս լավ նա թե չէ օրենքի առումով, ապա փորձիր հարցնես էն մարդկանց, ովքեր շփվում են պետական ապառատի հետ գործականում:
օրինակ էս վերջերս ես մի գոչծ ունեցա, ու օրենքի անկատարության ու հակասականության տեսանկյունից էտ հարցը լուծվեց -սուբեկիվորեն- կաշառքի տեսքով որից ոչ մեկը չի տուժելճ- ոչ էլ պետությունը, որից ես շատ շնորհակալ եմ ,քանի որ եթե հետևեիքն օրենքի տառին,  ապա անհնարին իրավիճակ էր- տուպիկ

----------


## John

> չգիտեմ Ջոն ջան: սա երկրի կառուցվածքը նախագծողների գործն ա: 
> իսկ լավի առումով որպեսի իմանաս լավ նա թե չէ օրենքի առումով, ապա փորձիր հարցնես էն մարդկանց, ովքեր շփվում են պետական ապառատի հետ գործականում:
> օրինակ էս վերջերս ես մի գոչծ ունեցա, ու օրենքի անկատարության ու հակասականության տեսանկյունից էտ հարցը լուծվեց -սուբեկիվորեն- կաշառքի տեսքով որից ոչ մեկը չի տուժելճ- ոչ էլ պետությունը, որից ես շատ շնորհակալ եմ ,քանի որ եթե հետևեիքն օրենքի տառին,  ապա անհնարին իրավիճակ էր- տուպիկ


Ու հիմա այդ ու նմանատիպ դեպքեր, ըստ նոր սահմանադրության էլ չե՞ն լինելու։ Թե՞ լինելու են ու էլի կաշառքով լուծվեն-գնան։

----------

Chuk (19.10.2015), Աթեիստ (18.10.2015)

----------


## anhush

> Ու հիմա այդ ու նմանատիպ դեպքեր, ըստ նոր սահմանադրության էլ չե՞ն լինելու։ Թե՞ լինելու են ու էլի կաշառքով լուծվեն-գնան։


սխալ հասցեով ես հարցադրում անում: սա պետք է հարցնել մեր քաղաքական այրերին, նաև ՀԱԿ-ից: իրանք են ըստ պաշտոնի առաջարկում նախագիծը:  :Smile: 

իմ կարծիքը էն է, որ եթե սենց անհիմն  "ոչ"-ով  կամ "այո"-ով սսահմանադրություն քննարկվի , ապա մենք ոչ մի քայլ էլ առաջ չենք գնա:
ինչ հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչու քաղաքական ուժերից որոշ մասը չի մասնակցում սահամանադրության մշակմանը, երբ ստացել են դա անելու առաջարկներ: 
դա քաղաքական տեսակետից նոնսենս է:

----------


## Chuk

> սխալ հասցեով ես հարցադրում անում: սա պետք է հարցնել մեր քաղաքական այրերին, նաև ՀԱԿ-ից: իրանք են ըստ պաշտոնի առաջարկում նախագիծը: 
> 
> իմ կարծիքը էն է, որ եթե սենց անհիմն  "ոչ"-ով  կամ "այո"-ով սսահմանադրություն քննարկվի , ապա մենք ոչ մի քայլ էլ առաջ չենք գնա:
> ինչ հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչու քաղաքական ուժերից որոշ մասը չի մասնակցում սահամանադրության մշակմանը, երբ ստացել են դա անելու առաջարկներ: 
> դա քաղաքական տեսակետից նոնսենս է:


Գիտես, մի հատ հետաքրքիր երևույթ կա: Սահմանադրություն առաջարկողներն ու «այո» ասողները իրականում ոչ մի բովանդակային քննարկում չեն անցկացնում, ըստ էության ասում են միայն «լավն է» ու վերջ, մի քանի մանր-մունր էլ կողքից կարծիք: Բայց իրանց լրատվամիջոցներով (որոնք բոլոր հեռուստաընկերություններն են, ինտերնետային ու մյուս մամուլի մեծ մասը) սղացնում են կարծիք, որ իբր «ոչ»-ն էլ բովանդակային քննարկում չի անում:

Սրա համար իրանք օգտագործում են էն հանգամանքը, որ «ոչ»-ի կողմնակիցներն մի հատ էսպիսի՝ իրավացի պնդում են անում, որ այս նախագիծը մշակվել է զուտ սերժիկի իշխանությունը երկարացնելու համար, ու միայն սա բավական է ոչ ասելու համար, բովանդակային քննարկումը ավելորդ է:

Բայց իրանք անտեսում են օրինակ սա՝



> Ժողովուրդ ջան, 55 փաստաբաններից կազմված խումբը *մասնագիտական կարծիք է հրապարակել Սահմանադրության նախագծի մասին*: Թեև մասնագիտական, բայց մատչելի լեզվով գրված փաստաթուղթ է, շատ հետաքրքիր, խորությամբ ուսումնասիրած: Թեև ահագին ծավալուն է (41 էջ), բայց խորհուրդ եմ տալիս անպայման կարդալ: Սա նույնիսկ այն դեպքում, որ ինքս կողմնակից եմ փաստաթղթի մասին բովանդակային քննարկումների մեջ չմտնել:


Ի դեպ որը տարածվում է նաև «Չեք անցկացնի» նախաձեռնության կողմից:

Սրան ոչ մի արձագանք, ոչ մի բովանդակային քննարկում, ոչ մի հակափաստարկ: Ընդամենը փորձում են նենց անել, որ սրա մասին շատ չխոսվի, որ իրանք էնիքը չընկնեն:

Ու սա միակ օրինակը չի:

Բազմիցս է խոսվել էնպիսի անթույլատրելի նորմերի մասին, ինչպիսիք են.

- ազգային ժողովի նախագահը ստանում է լայն լիազորություններ, բայց հերիք չի, որ չի ունենում որևէ պատասխանատվություն, նույնիսկ իրան հեռացնելու մեխանիզմ չի սահմանվում՝ ի տարբերություն մարիոնետի դեր կատարող վարչապետի ու նախագահի,
- որ խաղաղ վիճակում բանակը չի ունենում գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատար, ինչն ուղղակի անթույլատրելի է մեր նման վիճակում գտնվող երկրի համար,
- որ պատերազմի ժամանակ վարչապետն ա նշանակվում գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատար, ինչն էլի աբսուրդ ա, որտև ինքը ստիպված ա լինում կառավարել կառույց, որին առանձնապես ծանոթ չի եղել, կադրերն իրենը չեն, համագործակցության մեթոդները ճշգրտված չեն,
- որ «կայուն մեծամասնության» գաղափարը ավտոմատ ԱԺ-ն դարձնում է միակուսակցական համակարգ, որ աշխարհում չկա նման փորձ ու ուղղակի անթույլատրելի նորմ է:

Եվ այլն: Սրանք առավել քան բավարար փաստարկներ են ու դրանցից ոչ մեկին չկա պատասխան: Էնպես որ իրականում հենց ոչ-ն է, որ չուզելով, բայց բովանդակային քննարկման տարրեր է մտցրել էս ամենին, իսկ հակառակ կողմից կա միայն ու միայն զոռբայություն ու սեփական իշխանությունը ամրապնդելու քայլեր:

----------


## Chuk

հ.գ. Ազգային Ժողովում քննարկումների ժամանակ էլ ընդդիմադիրների կողմից լիքը կոնկրետ փաստարկներ են հնչել: Նախագիծ ներկայացնողների ու իշխանական պատգամավորների խոսքը փաստարկների փոխարեն հիմնականում «դուք ով եք, որ մեզ ասեք» ոճն էր:

----------


## anhush

> Գիտես, մի հատ հետաքրքիր երևույթ կա: Սահմանադրություն առաջարկողներն ու «այո» ասողները իրականում ոչ մի բովանդակային քննարկում չեն անցկացնում, ըստ էության ասում են միայն «լավն է» ու վերջ, մի քանի մանր-մունր էլ կողքից կարծիք: Բայց իրանց լրատվամիջոցներով (որոնք բոլոր հեռուստաընկերություններն են, ինտերնետային ու մյուս մամուլի մեծ մասը) սղացնում են կարծիք, որ իբր «ոչ»-ն էլ բովանդակային քննարկում չի անում:
> 
> Սրա համար իրանք օգտագործում են էն հանգամանքը, որ «ոչ»-ի կողմնակիցներն մի հատ էսպիսի՝ իրավացի պնդում են անում, որ այս նախագիծը մշակվել է զուտ սերժիկի իշխանությունը երկարացնելու համար, ու միայն սա բավական է ոչ ասելու համար, բովանդակային քննարկումը ավելորդ է:
> 
> Բայց իրանք անտեսում են օրինակ սա՝
> 
> 
> Ի դեպ որը տարածվում է նաև «Չեք անցկացնի» նախաձեռնության կողմից:
> 
> ...


ինձ շատ քիչ է հետաքրքիր փաստաբանների խմբի կարծիքը, որ կողմից ուզում է լինի:
պետությության կառկասը ստեղծվում է քաղաքակության պատասխուների կողմից, իսկ փաստաբանները ընդամնեը պատվեր կատարողներ են:
իրենք կարող են մադասպանին էլ արդարացնել, անմեղին էլ դատապարտել: դա իրենց մոտ մասնագիտական է...  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> ինձ շատ քիչ է հետաքրքիր փաստաբանների խմբի կարծիքը, որ կողմից ուզում է լինի:
> պետությության կառկասը ստեղծվում է քաղաքակության պատասխուների կողմից, իսկ փաստաբանները ընդամնեը պատվեր կատարողներ են:
> իրենք կարող են մադասպանին էլ արդարացնել, անմեղին էլ դատապարտել: դա իրենց մոտ մասնագիտական է...


Սահմանադրության նախագիծը նույնպես գրվել է իրավաբանների կողմից: Կոնկրետ ուժից ու անձից եկող պատվերի շրջանակում:

----------


## anhush

ես ինքս առաջինմ հերթին կուզեի իմանաի պառլամենտակամն թե նախագահական - կոնկրետ անալիզներ կոնկրետ Հայաստան համար: դրական ու բացասական կողմերը:
սա ամենահիմնականն է:
սրա մասին դեռ ոչ մի հինմնակոր  բացատրություն չեմ լսել:

Իսկ քո ասածները Չուկ, դրանք տեխնիկական հարցեր, են, որոնք պետք է համաձայնեցնել:

----------


## Chuk

> ես ինքս առաջինմ հերթին կուզեի իմանաի պառլամենտակամն թե նախագահական - կոնկրետ անալիզներ կոնկրետ Հայաստան համար: դրական ու բացասական կողմերը:
> սա ամենահիմնականն է:
> սրա մասին դեռ ոչ մի հինմնակոր  բացատրություն չեմ լսել:
> 
> Իսկ քո ասածները Չուկ, դրանք տեխնիկական հարցեր, են, որոնք պետք է համաձայնեցնել:


Գիտես ինչն ա խնդալու, որ ախր էս նախագիծն իրականում էնքան էլ պառլամենտական չի  :Jpit: 


Իսկ տեխնիկական կողմերը ամենակարևորներից են: Որտև թե՛ նախագահական, թե՛ կիսանախագահական, թե՛ խորհրդարանականի դեպքում կարող է լինել ժողովրդավարական ու նորմալ պետություն: Տարբեր մարդիկ էս կամ էն են նախընտրում: 

Ի դեպ ի գիտություն ասեմ, որ մենք հիմա նախագահական պետություն չենք  :Wink:

----------

Արշակ (19.10.2015)

----------


## anhush

> Գիտես ինչն ա խնդալու, որ ախր էս նախագիծն իրականում էնքան էլ պառլամենտական չի 
> 
> 
> Իսկ տեխնիկական կողմերը ամենակարևորներից են: Որտև թե՛ նախագահական, թե՛ կիսանախագահական, թե՛ խորհրդարանականի դեպքում կարող է լինել ժողովրդավարական ու նորմալ պետություն: Տարբեր մարդիկ էս կամ էն են նախընտրում: 
> 
> Ի դեպ ի գիտություն ասեմ, որ մենք հիմա նախագահական պետություն չենք


ես էլ իսկզբանե դա եմ ասում, թե ինչի ՀԱԿ-ը չի գնացել նստել սեղանի շուրջը համաձայնացնելու համար դետալները: 
շատ--շատ ուժեր գնացին չէ՞:

ու իմ համար էլ կարևոր է, որ այդ նախընտրությւոնը լինի բազմակողմանիորեն հիմնավորված: մենք շատ յուրօրինակ վիճակում ենք որպես ազգ ու պետություն: կարծում եմ սրան չես  հակառակվի:

----------


## Chuk

> ես էլ իսկզբանե դա եմ ասում, թե ինչի ՀԱԿ-ը չի գնացել նստել սեղանի շուրջը համաձայնացնելու համար դետալները: 
> շատ--շատ ուժեր գնացին չէ՞:
> 
> ու իմ համար էլ կարևոր է, որ այդ նախընտրությւոնը լինի բազմակողմանիորեն հիմնավորված: մենք շատ յուրօրինակ վիճակում ենք որպես ազգ ու պետություն: կարծում եմ սրան չես  հակառակվի:


Որովհետև, Անհուշ ջան, իրանց չեն կանչել իրական կարծիք լսելու համար: Էդ կարծիքները հնչեցվել են նաև ԱԺ-ում ու ձայն բարբառո հանապատի:

Երբ նախագահի աթոռ զբաղեցնողը փիառի շրջանակում կանչում ա իբր կարծիք լսելու, իրականում արդեն որոշված ա ամեն ինչ, գնաս որ ի՞նչ անես: Հրեն, Բագրատյանը գնաց, տասնյակներով կարևոր առաջարկներ արեց, սաղ մերժվեցին:

Դու Հայաստանի իրականությունից լրի՞վ ես կտրված, թե՞ ոնց:

----------


## anhush

ճիշտն ասած Բագրատյանի առաջարկների *լրիվ* մերժված լինելու մասին չեմ լսել: 

ես չեմ ընդւոնում ինտրիգային պայքարը մանավարդ սենց հարցերի շուրջը: պետք է սիստեմավորված, առանց վիրավորելու որպես քաղաքական ուժ բացատրել թե ինչ ուղին ուր է տանում, ու փորձել բոլոր մեթոդներով հասնել սեփական հայացակետի մաքսիմալ առաջխաղացմանը:

----------


## Chuk

> ճիշտն ասած Բագրատյանի առաջարկների *լրիվ* մերժված լինելու մասին չեմ լսել: 
> 
> ես չեմ ընդւոնում ինտրիգային պայքարը մանավարդ սենց հարցերի շուրջը: պետք է սիստեմավորված, առանց վիրավորելու որպես քաղաքական ուժ բացատրել թե ինչ ուղին ուր է տանում, ու փորձել բոլոր մեթոդներով հասնել սեփական հայացակետի մաքսիմալ առաջխաղացմանը:


Քաղաքական ուժերը դա կանեն, չկասկածես: Պարզապես կբացատրեն ժողովրդին: Ու կբացատրեն, թե ինչու է պետք «ոչ» քվեարկել: Այսինքն արդեն սկսել են, ու այո՛, այդ թվում կօգտագործեն փաստաբանների մանրամասն շարադրածը, ինչպես նաև նշածս կետերը, որոնք անտեսեցիր:

Որովհետև իշխանությունը զավթած խունտան, բնականաբար, դրա մասին լսել չի էլ ուզում: Այնտեղ չկա հարց կարգավորելու տեղ:

----------

anhush (19.10.2015)

----------


## anhush

> Քաղաքական ուժերը դա կանեն, չկասկածես: Պարզապես կբացատրեն ժողովրդին: Ու կբացատրեն, թե ինչու է պետք «ոչ» քվեարկել: Այսինքն արդեն սկսել են, ու այո՛, այդ թվում կօգտագործեն փաստաբանների մանրամասն շարադրածը, ինչպես նաև նշածս կետերը, որոնք անտեսեցիր:
> 
> Որովհետև իշխանությունը զավթած խունտան, բնականաբար, դրա մասին լսել չի էլ ուզում: Այնտեղ չկա հարց կարգավորելու տեղ:


կոնկրետ ես շատ ուշադիր իրանց կլսեմ: շատ հետաքրիքր կլինի ու օգտակար, եթե խոսան բովանդակային, առանց ածականների ու բնութագրականների:

----------


## Արշակ

> Սահմանադրության ընդունման գործընթացի օրենսդրության համապատասխանելիությունը վիճարկելու համար պետք է ունենալ Իրավական ապացույցներ, և ոչ թե բարոյական կամ էլ "մենք դա գիտենք" -ի ոլորտից:
> .........





> իմ ասածս էն է, որ եթե ուզում են իսկապես վիճարկել, ապա պետք է գտնել այլ իրավական հիմքեր: 
> իսկ ոնց որ երևում է, այդպիսք չկան:
> այդ դեպքում մնում է պայքարել գաղափարական հենքի վրա, քանի որ այսպես ուժերը ջլատվում են ու մեջը ոչ մի արդյունք: ինչպես միշտ:





> դա կարելի է բացառել միմիայն օրենսդրական դաշտում փոփոխություններ կատարելով:
> պայքարը միայն այնտեղ է արդյունավետ: միտինգային դաշտում սրա դեմ պայքարելով ոչնչի հասնել հնարավոր չէ:





> իմ կարծիքը էն է, որ եթե սենց անհիմն  "ոչ"-ով  կամ "այո"-ով սսահմանադրություն քննարկվի , ապա մենք ոչ մի քայլ էլ առաջ չենք գնա:
> ինչ հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչու քաղաքական ուժերից որոշ մասը չի մասնակցում սահամանադրության մշակմանը, երբ ստացել են դա անելու առաջարկներ: 
> դա քաղաքական տեսակետից նոնսենս է:





> ես չեմ ընդւոնում ինտրիգային պայքարը մանավարդ սենց հարցերի շուրջը: պետք է սիստեմավորված, առանց վիրավորելու որպես քաղաքական ուժ բացատրել թե ինչ ուղին ուր է տանում, ու փորձել բոլոր մեթոդներով հասնել սեփական հայացակետի մաքսիմալ առաջխաղացմանը:


anhush ջան, էս բոլոր ասածներդ ոչ մի կերպ չեն կպնում հետևյալ ասածիդ հետ․




> *ինձ շատ քիչ է հետաքրքիր փաստաբանների խմբի կարծիքը, որ կողմից ուզում է լինի:*
> պետությության կառկասը ստեղծվում է քաղաքակության պատասխուների կողմից, իսկ փաստաբանները ընդամնեը պատվեր կատարողներ են:
> իրենք կարող են մադասպանին էլ արդարացնել, անմեղին էլ դատապարտել: դա իրենց մոտ մասնագիտական է...


Մեկ իրավական հիմքեր ու փաստարկներ ես պահանջում քաղաքական ուժերից, մեկ ասում ես փաստաբանների խմբի կարծիքը քեզ հետաքրքիր չի։ Բա էլ ի՞նչն ա հետաքրքիր։  :Think: 
Մի կողմից ասում ես, որ քաղաքական ուժերի փաստարկներն ես ուզում լսել, հետն էլ ասում ես, որ փաստաբանները ընդամենը քաղաքական ուժերի պատվեր կատարողներն են, պատվիրող քաղաքական ուժի տեսակետն են արտահայտում, բայց մյուս կողմից դուրս ա գալիս, որ «փաստաբանների օգնությամբ» քաղաքական ուժերի տեսակետները քեզ հետաքրքիր չեն։

ճիշտն ասած, էսքանից հետո ինձ հասկանալի չի «ոչ» կողմին ուղղված քննադատությանդ ո՛չ բովանդակությունը, ո՛չ էլ մոտիվացիան։

----------

Chuk (19.10.2015)

----------


## anhush

> anhush ջան, էս բոլոր ասածներդ ոչ մի կերպ չեն կպնում հետևյալ ասածիդ հետ․
> 
> 
> Մեկ իրավական հիմքեր ու փաստարկներ ես պահանջում քաղաքական ուժերից, մեկ ասում ես փաստաբանների խմբի կարծիքը քեզ հետաքրքիր չի։ Բա էլ ի՞նչն ա հետաքրքիր։ 
> Մի կողմից ասում ես, որ քաղաքական ուժերի փաստարկներն ես ուզում լսել, հետն էլ ասում ես, որ փաստաբանները ընդամենը քաղաքական ուժերի պատվեր կատարողներն են, պատվիրող քաղաքական ուժի տեսակետն են արտահայտում, բայց մյուս կողմից դուրս ա գալիս, որ «փաստաբանների օգնությամբ» քաղաքական ուժերի տեսակետները քեզ հետաքրքիր չեն։
> 
> ճիշտն ասած, էսքանից հետո ինձ հասկանալի չի «ոչ» կողմին ուղղված քննադատությանդ ո՛չ բովանդակությունը, ո՛չ էլ մոտիվացիան։


Արշակ ջան: փաստաբանները պատվեր կատարող են: դու դրա հետ համաձայն չես՞:
Քաղաքական ուժերը քաղաքական պատասխանատվություն իրացնող են:  Ես իրանց կարծիքն ու անալիզն եմ ուզում լսել, ու իրանք ում  ասածից ուզում են օգտվեն:
....
ես ոչ մեկին էլ դեմ չեմ: բացարձակ: 
հակառակը, ուզում եմ լսել իրանց բոլորի հիմնավորված կարծիքը թե ինչ սահմանադրություն ա մեզ պետք:  առանց անձերի /Սերժ, Լևոն և այլն/ անուններ տալու, քանի որ անձերը ինձ անձամբ բացարձակ հետաքրքիր չեն:
դեռ ոչ ընդիմությունից ոչ էլ իշխանությունից  մի նորմալ անալիզ չեմ լսել: սա է իմ ասածը:

----------


## Chuk

> Արշակ ջան: փաստաբանները պատվեր կատարող են: դու դրա հետ համաձայն չես՞:
> Քաղաքական ուժերը քաղաքական պատասխանատվություն իրացնող են:  Ես իրանց կարծիքն ու անալիզն եմ ուզում լսել, ու իրանք ում  ասածից ուզում են օգտվեն:
> ....
> ես ոչ մեկին էլ դեմ չեմ: բացարձակ: 
> հակառակը, ուզում եմ լսել իրանց բոլորի հիմնավորված կարծիքը թե ինչ սահմանադրություն ա մեզ պետք:  առանց անձերի /Սերժ, Լևոն և այլն/ անուններ տալու, քանի որ անձերը ինձ անձամբ բացարձակ հետաքրքիր չեն:
> դեռ ոչ ընդիմությունից ոչ էլ իշխանությունից  մի նորմալ անալիզ չեմ լսել: սա է իմ ասածը:


Ցույց տվեցի անալիզ: Համարիր, որ պատվիրված է: Բայց անալիզ է: ՉԻ կարող չհետաքրքրել, եթե մոտիվացիան իսկապես տեղեկանալն է, ուսումնասիրելը:

----------

Աթեիստ (19.10.2015)

----------


## Արշակ

> Արշակ ջան: փաստաբանները պատվեր կատարող են: դու դրա հետ համաձայն չես՞:
> Քաղաքական ուժերը քաղաքական պատասխանատվություն իրացնող են:  Ես իրանց կարծիքն ու անալիզն եմ ուզում լսել, ու իրանք ում  ասածից ուզում են օգտվեն:
> ....
> ես ոչ մեկին էլ դեմ չեմ: բացարձակ: 
> հակառակը, ուզում եմ լսել իրանց բոլորի հիմնավորված կարծիքը թե ինչ սահմանադրություն ա մեզ պետք:  առանց անձերի /Սերժ, Լևոն և այլն/ անուններ տալու, քանի որ անձերը ինձ անձամբ բացարձակ հետաքրքիր չեն:
> դեռ ոչ ընդիմությունից ոչ էլ իշխանությունից  մի նորմալ անալիզ չեմ լսել: սա է իմ ասածը:


anhush ջան, առանձնապես կարևոր էլ չի․ ես համաձայն ե՞մ, թե՝ չէ։ կարևորը էն ա, որ դու ես համաձայն  :Smile:  Եթե գտնում ես, որ փաստաբանները քաղաքական ուժերի պատվերն են կատարում, այսինքն՝ քաղաքական ուժերի տեսակետն են արտահայտում, ու դու էլ քաղաքական ուժերի կարծիքն ու անալիզն ես ուզում լսել` առանց անձերի անուններ տալու, այսինքն՝ իրավա–քաղաքական անալիզ, ուրեմն խնդրեմ, էդ փաստաթուղթը հենց էն ա, ինչ պետք ա որ քեզ ամենաշատը հետաքրքրի։

----------

Chuk (19.10.2015), Աթեիստ (19.10.2015)

----------


## anhush

> anhush ջան, առանձնապես կարևոր էլ չի․ ես համաձայն ե՞մ, թե՝ չէ։ կարևորը էն ա, որ դու ես համաձայն  Եթե գտնում ես, որ փաստաբանները քաղաքական ուժերի պատվերն են կատարում, այսինքն՝ քաղաքական ուժերի տեսակետն են արտահայտում, ու դու էլ քաղաքական ուժերի կարծիքն ու անալիզն ես ուզում լսել` առանց անձերի անուններ տալու, այսինքն՝ իրավա–քաղաքական անալիզ, ուրեմն խնդրեմ, էդ փաստաթուղթը հենց էն ա, ինչ պետք ա որ քեզ ամենաշատը հետաքրքրի։


դրա մեջ սարերի ու ձորերի տարբերություն կա: քաղաքական ուժը պետք ներկայացնի  իր անալիզը, որի մեջ կարող են ներառվել նաև ինչ որ փաստաբանների աշխատանք, որի ինքը պատվիրել ա կատարել:
փաստաբանը չի կարող իր մասնագիտության բերումով խոսալ պետության կառուցվածքի նպատակահարմար ընտրության մասին: 
ինքը ընդմենը կարող է  որոշակյի կարկասի մեջ տեխնիկական դետալներ կառուցել:  ինչն՞ է այստեղ իմ ասածի մեջ անհասկանալի ու վիճելի:
փաստաբանի կարծիքը ինձ հետաքրիքր չի, ինձ հետաքրքիր ա կոնկրետ քաղաքական ուժի կարծիքը: թող օրինակ ՀԱԿ-ը ասի, որ այդ փաստաբանների աշխատանքը ինքն ա պատվիրել /փողով կամ առանց փողի/
..
աբսուրդ ա, որ փաստաբանը նստել ինչ որ անկախ անալիզ ա ներկայացնում: էտ ինչի՞ իրանք չեն նստում դատական գործերում ուրիշ փաստաբանների աշխատանքի  անկախ անալիզ ներկայացնեն: իսկ այստեղ իրանց իրավունք են վերաահում:

----------


## anhush

> Ցույց տվեցի անալիզ: Համարիր, որ պատվիրված է: Բայց անալիզ է: ՉԻ կարող չհետաքրքրել, եթե մոտիվացիան իսկապես տեղեկանալն է, ուսումնասիրելը:


համարիրով չի լինում: կոնկրետ քաղաքական ուժ պետք ա դրա տակ ստորագրի: 
իսկ փաստաբանների բանակը ինձ հետաքրքիր չէ թե ովքեր են ու ինչ են իրանցից ներկայացնում:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> համարիրով չի լինում: կոնկրետ քաղաքական ուժ պետք ա դրա տակ ստորագրի: 
> իսկ փաստաբանների բանակը ինձ հետաքրքիր չէ թե ովքեր են ու ինչ են իրանցից ներկայացնում:


Այսինքն, ըստ քեզ, սահմանադրությունով պետք ա հետաքրքրվեմ մենակ քաղաքական ուժերը։
Հասարակ քաղաքացին իրավունքը չունի՞ արդեն էդ մասին արտահայտվելու։

Համարի, որ երկրիդ սրտացավ ու կոմպետենտ մարդիկ հավաքվել են, ուսումնասիրել են սահմանադրության նոր տարբերակը, ու կետ առ կետ բացատրել են, թե դա ինչ վտանգներ ա պարունակում։
Մի քանի քաղաքական ուժեր ևս համաձայնել են էդ վերլուծություն հետ ու տարածում են, որ մնացած, ոչ քաղաքական հասարակությունը ևս իմանա, թե իրանց ինչ են դեմ տալիս։

----------

Chuk (19.10.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ



----------

anhush (20.10.2015)

----------


## Մարի-Լույս

Ժողովուրդ ջան, ի՞նչ եք կարծում, Սերժը իրո՞ք կողմա նոր սահմանադրությանը :Think:

----------


## Chuk

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, ըստ ձեզ Սերժը իրո՞ք կողմա նոր սահմանադրությանը


Աաաաաաաաաաա, լավ էլի մի գրեք սենց բաներ, հումորիս զգացումը կախվում ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Մարի-Լույս

> Աաաաաաաաաաա, լավ էլի մի գրեք սենց բաներ, հումորիս զգացումը կախվում ա


Հիմա հա՞ թե չէ՞

----------


## Chuk

> Հիմա հա՞ թե չէ՞


Չէ, իհարկե չէ, ինքը չէր ուզում, դաշնակներն էին ուզում, չկարողացավ դիմագրավի ու որոշեց տենց բան անել:

----------

Աթեիստ (20.10.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Սիվիլնեթը բավական մատչելի բացատրել էի սերժիկի ու ՀՀԿ-ի՝ նոր սահմանադրությամբ, բնականաբար ընտրակեղծիքների ողջ մեխանիզմն օգտագործելով իշխանության մնալու մեխանիզմների մի մասը:

----------


## Մարի-Լույս

> Չէ, իհարկե չէ, ինքը չէր ուզում, դաշնակներն էին ուզում, չկարողացավ դիմագրավի ու որոշեց տենց բան անել:


Չկարողացա՞վ դիմագրավել, թե՞ մտածեց միևնույննա ժողովուրդը դեմա քվեարկելու... դասախոսս էլ ա դաշնակ, էսօր շատ համոզիչ բացատրեց, որ նոր սահմանադրությունը ժողովրդին օգուտա, իսկ սերժիկին վնաս... ճիշտն ասած ես էլ եմ էդպես կարծում :Think:

----------


## Chuk

> Չկարողացա՞վ դիմագրավել, թե՞ մտածեց միևնույննա ժողովուրդը դեմա քվեարկելու... դասախոսս էլ ա դաշնակ, էսօր շատ համոզիչ բացատրեց, որ նոր սահմանադրությունը ժողովրդին օգուտա, իսկ սերժիկին վնաս... ճիշտն ասած ես էլ եմ էդպես կարծում


Մարի-Լույս ջան, դաշնակցությունը որևէ կապ չունի էս սահմանադրության հետ, բացի գուցե նրանից, որ որոշակի խոստումներ ա ստացել (ասենք՝ պաշտոնների տեսքով) ու ինքնամոռաց գովազդում ա:

Սերժիկը երբեք սենց բան չէր նախաձեռնի, եթե իրան պետք չլիներ: Ու ինքը գնալու է հնարավոր բոլոր կեղծիքներին՝ սա անցկացնելու համար: Նայիր թեկուզ վերևի գրառման վիդեոն, հասկանալու համար, թե ինչի համար են արել:

Իսկ ժողովրդին բացարձակ ձեռնտու չէ, թեմայում բազմաթիվ հիմնավորումներ կան: Նայիր օրինակ 55 փաստաբանների հրապարակած փաստաթուղթը, կարդա, ուսումնասիրիր իրանց հիմնավորումները ու կհասկանաս:

----------


## Շինարար

> Չկարողացա՞վ դիմագրավել, թե՞ մտածեց միևնույննա ժողովուրդը դեմա քվեարկելու... դասախոսս էլ ա դաշնակ, էսօր շատ համոզիչ բացատրեց, որ նոր սահմանադրությունը ժողովրդին օգուտա, իսկ սերժիկին վնաս... ճիշտն ասած ես էլ եմ էդպես կարծում


Սերժիկի ֆահմն էլ չի հասնում, ուզում ա՝ անցկացնի:  Կներես, դասախոսդ անուղեղ ա, էդ կարգի մարդկանց համար պետք ա հակացուցված լինի սերունդներ կրթելը:

----------

Chuk (20.10.2015), Աթեիստ (21.10.2015), Տրիբուն (20.10.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Հա, ի դեպ, դասախոսդ ի՞նչ իրավունք ունի դասի ժամանակ քաղաքական քարոզչություն անի: Հաջորդ անգամ իրան ասա, որ իր լիազորություններից դուրս ա գալիս:

----------


## Մարի-Լույս

> Մարի-Լույս ջան, դաշնակցությունը որևէ կապ չունի էս սահմանադրության հետ, բացի գուցե նրանից, որ որոշակի խոստումներ ա ստացել (ասենք՝ պաշտոնների տեսքով) ու ինքնամոռաց գովազդում ա:
> 
> Սերժիկը երբեք սենց բան չէր նախաձեռնի, եթե իրան պետք չլիներ: Ու ինքը գնալու է հնարավոր բոլոր կեղծիքներին՝ սա անցկացնելու համար: Նայիր թեկուզ վերևի գրառման վիդեոն, հասկանալու համար, թե ինչի համար են արել:
> 
> Իսկ ժողովրդին բացարձակ ձեռնտու չէ, թեմայում բազմաթիվ հիմնավորումներ կան: Նայիր օրինակ 55 փաստաբանների հրապարակած փաստաթուղթը, կարդա, ուսումնասիրիր իրանց հիմնավորումները ու կհասկանաս:


Եղավ:

----------


## Մարի-Լույս

> Հա, ի դեպ, դասախոսդ ի՞նչ իրավունք ունի դասի ժամանակ քաղաքական քարոզչություն անի: Հաջորդ անգամ իրան ասա, որ իր լիազորություններից դուրս ա գալիս:


Քաղաքական քարոզչություն չէր... պարզապես մեր կարծիքն էր ուզում լսել

----------


## Chuk

> Քաղաքական քարոզչություն չէր... պարզապես մեր կարծիքն էր ուզում լսել


Քարոզչությունը պոզով ու պոչով չի լինում  :Wink: 




> դասախոսս էլ ա դաշնակ, էսօր շատ համոզիչ բացատրեց, որ նոր սահմանադրությունը ժողովրդին օգուտա, իսկ սերժիկին վնաս...


Իսկ ի՞նչ առարկա է դասավանդում:

----------

Աթեիստ (21.10.2015)

----------


## Մարի-Լույս

> Քարոզչությունը պոզով ու պոչով չի լինում 
> 
> 
> 
> Իսկ ի՞նչ առարկա է դասավանդում:


Կարևոր չի... բայց քաղաքականության հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սերժիկի ֆահմն էլ չի հասնում, ուզում ա՝ անցկացնի:  Կներես, դասախոսդ անուղեղ ա, էդ կարգի մարդկանց համար պետք ա հակացուցված լինի սերունդներ կրթելը:


Դասախոսը ինչ-որ տեղ ճիշտ ա։ Էս նոր սահմանադրությամբ Սաշիկը կարա Սերժիկին էլ փայ մտնի։  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Կարևոր չի... բայց քաղաքականության հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի


Այ ընդամենը դա էի ուզում ասել  :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (21.10.2015)

----------


## anhush

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, ի՞նչ եք կարծում, Սերժը իրո՞ք կողմա նոր սահմանադրությանը


ես մտածում եմ այո, կողմ է:
Այս նոր հասմանադրության հիման վրա բավականին քչանում է ուղղակի արտաքին  ճնշումների մեխանիզմների քանակը ՀՀ ղեկավարության վրա:
Սա իմ համար ամենակարևորն է: Որ ՀՀ խնդիրները պետք է լուծվեն միմիայն ներքին ուժերի կողմից:

----------


## anhush

տարօրինակ ա, որ այսպիսի կարևոր հարցի քննարկումը անձնականացված պիտակավորումերից այն կողմ չի անցնում:

----------


## John

> ես մտածում եմ այո, կողմ է:
> Այս նոր հասմանադրության հիման վրա բավականին քչանում է ուղղակի արտաքին  ճնշումների մեխանիզմների քանակը ՀՀ ղեկավարության վրա:
> Սա իմ համար ամենակարևորն է: Որ ՀՀ խնդիրները պետք է լուծվեն միմիայն ներքին ուժերի կողմից:


Ու, ըստ նոր սահմանադրության, ՀՀն հանգի՜ստ, խաղա՜ղ մի օր կորոշի ու կսկսի Իրանից գազ ներկրել, որտև կրկնակի էժան ա, չէ՞ )) ազգային ժողովը կորոշի, պուտինը կջղայնանա, նախագեն էլ կասի «կներես, ախպերս, ըստ մեր նոր սահմանադրության՝ ես ոչ մի բան չեմ որոշում․ ոնց ազգ․ժողովն ասի տենց ա»։

----------


## anhush

> Ու, ըստ նոր սահմանադրության, ՀՀն հանգի՜ստ, խաղա՜ղ մի օր կորոշի ու կսկսի Իրանից գազ ներկրել, որտև կրկնակի էժան ա, չէ՞ )) ազգային ժողովը կորոշի, պուտինը կջղայնանա, նախագեն էլ կասի «կներես, ախպերս, ըստ մեր նոր սահմանադրության՝ ես ոչ մի բան չեմ որոշում․ ոնց ազգ․ժողովն ասի տենց ա»։


John ջան: երբ որ խնդիրը անձնականացնում ես, ամեն ինչ վերածվում ա սովորական գզվռտոցի:
Իսկ ինչ որ նշել ես ""-ների մեջ, ես կարծում եմ որ ուշ թե շուտ կլինի, եթե պատասխանատվության դաշտը սփռվի ավելի լայն դաշտով:
Դա կլինի Պուտինի հետ թե ԱՄՆ-ի դեսպանի, որը պահանջում էր որ Որոտանի Կասկադը 60 միլիոնով տանք ամերիկյան ձեռնակությանը:

----------


## John

> John ջան: երբ որ խնդիրը անձնականացնում ես, ամեն ինչ վերածվում ա սովորական գզվռտոցի:
> Իսկ ինչ որ նշել ես ""-ների մեջ, ես կարծում եմ որ ուշ թե շուտ կլինի, եթե պատասխանատվության դաշտը սփռվի ավելի լայն դաշտով:
> Դա կլինի Պուտինի հետ թե ԱՄՆ-ի դեսպանի, որը պահանջում էր որ Որոտանի Կասկադը 60 միլիոնով տանք ամերիկյան ձեռնակությանը:


Օկ, առանց անձերի, նոր սահմանադրության ընդունումից հետո, ըստ քեզ, մեր կառավարությունը կարողանա՞ որոշել, թե ումից լույս գնի, ումից գազ ու ում ինչ վաճառի

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ես մտածում եմ այո, կողմ է:
> Այս նոր հասմանադրության հիման վրա բավականին քչանում է ուղղակի արտաքին  ճնշումների մեխանիզմների քանակը ՀՀ ղեկավարության վրա:
> Սա իմ համար ամենակարևորն է: Որ ՀՀ խնդիրները պետք է լուծվեն միմիայն ներքին ուժերի կողմից:


Ընգեր, հերիք ա բոցես, մեր համբերությունն էլ սահման ունի։ 




> տարօրինակ ա, որ այսպիսի կարևոր հարցի քննարկումը անձնականացված պիտակավորումերից այն կողմ չի անցնում:


Իսկ ո՞նց չանձնավորես, երբ ՀՀ գործող սահմանադրությունը աջ ու ձախ բռանաբարվել ա ու բռնաբարվում ա կոնկրետ անձի/անձանց կողմից, իսկ նոր սահմանադրություն ունենալն էլ կոնկրետ մի անձի նախաձեռնություն ա, ու էտ սահմանադրության կարևորությունը մի միլիմետր էտ անձի անձնական շահերից շեղված չի։ Ասածդ ի՞նչ ա, որ Սերժիկը իրա տափակ գլխով, կամ ավելի շուտ ոռով, սահմանադրություն հորինի, մենք էլ նստենք ու լուրջ-լուրջ դրա քաղաքական, իրավական, սոցիալական ու աշխարհաքաղաքական բովանդակությունը քննարկե՞նք։ Դու ուզում ես, կարաս քննարկես, բայց ուրիների ապուշի տեղ դնել պետք չի։ 

Քննարկելու խնդիր չկա․ նոր սահմանարությոն կոչվածը զիբիլ ա, որ տեսանկյունից ուզում ես նայի ու բացարձակ ոչ մի տեսակի բարելավում մեր կյանքում դրա ընդուվելու արդյունքում չի սպասվում։ Միակ դրական կողմը էն ա, որ ինքը էնքան վատ ա գրված, որ ուժի մեջ մտնելու պահից կազուսները անխուսափելի են լինելու։ Իսկ կազուսներն ու խառնաշփոթը ի վերջո Սերժիկին ուղարկելու են գրողի ծոցը․ որտեղ իրան վաղուց սպասում են գեհենի բոլոր դեվերը, որ Սաշիկի հետ կիսովի լափեն։

----------

Chuk (21.10.2015), John (20.10.2015), Mr. Annoying (20.10.2015), Աթեիստ (21.10.2015), Բիձա (28.12.2015), Շինարար (21.10.2015)

----------


## anhush

> Ընգեր, հերիք ա բոցես, մեր համբերությունն էլ սահման ունի։ 
> 
> 
> Իսկ ո՞նց չանձնավորես, երբ ՀՀ գործող սահմանադրությունը աջ ու ձախ բռանաբարվել ա ու բռնաբարվում ա կոնկրետ անձի/անձանց կողմից, իսկ նոր սահմանադրություն ունենալն էլ կոնկրետ մի անձի նախաձեռնություն ա, ու էտ սահմանադրության կարևորությունը մի միլիմետր էտ անձի անձնական շահերից շեղված չի։ Ասածդ ի՞նչ ա, որ Սերժիկը իրա տափակ գլխով, կամ ավելի շուտ ոռով, սահմանադրություն հորինի, մենք էլ նստենք ու լուրջ-լուրջ դրա քաղաքական, իրավական, սոցիալական ու աշխարհաքաղաքական բովանդակությունը քննարկե՞նք։ Դու ուզում ես, կարաս քննարկես, բայց ուրիների ապուշի տեղ դնել պետք չի։ 
> 
> Քննարկելու խնդիր չկա․ նոր սահմանարությոն կոչվածը զիբիլ ա, որ տեսանկյունից ուզում ես նայի ու բացարձակ ոչ մի տեսակի բարելավում մեր կյանքում դրա ընդուվելու արդյունքում չի սպասվում։ Միակ դրական կողմը էն ա, որ ինքը էնքան վատ ա գրված, որ ուժի մեջ մտնելու պահից կազուսները անխուսափելի են լինելու։ Իսկ կազուսներն ու խառնաշփոթը ի վերջո Սերժիկին ուղարկելու են գրողի ծոցը․ որտեղ իրան վաղուց սպասում են գեհենի բոլոր դեվերը, որ Սաշիկի հետ կիսովի լափեն։


պարզ է: քո կարծիքը բավականին տարածված է ու ինչքան հասկանում եմ այստեղ էլ քաղաքականություն բաժինում կարծիք հայտնողների 99 տոկոսով քո ասածին համախոհ են:
դե իմ բոցը այստեղ ես "կմարեմ", քանի որ 99 տոկոսը էս կարծիքին է ու քննարկման թեմա չկա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> պարզ է: քո կարծիքը բավականին տարածված է ու ինչքան հասկանում եմ այստեղ էլ քաղաքականություն բաժինում կարծիք հայտնողների 99 տոկոսով քո ասածին համախոհ են:


Կարա՞ս ասես ինչի ա տենց

----------

Բիձա (28.12.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի հատ թեմայից դուրս հարց. տեղյա՞կ եք, ՀՀ-ից դուրս կարա՞նք հանրաքվեին մասնակցենք:

----------


## anhush

> Կարա՞ս ասես ինչի ա տենց


կարամ ասեմ, բայց իմաստ չունի, քանի որ իմ տարբեր հարթություններում ենք խոսում կոնկրետ էս թեմայում:
այսինքն իրար հասկանալու շանսերը շատ փոքր ա:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Մի հատ թեմայից դուրս հարց. տեղյա՞կ եք, ՀՀ-ից դուրս կարա՞նք հանրաքվեին մասնակցենք:


Չէ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ֆա*

----------


## Chuk

Anhush ջան, ակումբում վաղուց գաղափար կար բանավեճերի բաժին ստեղծելու, որտեղ երկու հոգի բանավիճում են, մյուսները դիտում ու գնահատում:

Ես դեմ եմ առաջարկված նախագծի բովանդակային քննարկմանը, բայց ՔԵԶ կոնկրետ առաջարկ: Արի էդ բաժինն իրար հետ կենդանացնենք: Համաձա՞յն ես հետս բանավիճելու սահմանադրության փոփոխության հետ կապված:

----------

anhush (21.10.2015)

----------


## anhush

> Anhush ջան, ակումբում վաղուց գաղափար կար բանավեճերի բաժին ստեղծելու, որտեղ երկու հոգի բանավիճում են, մյուսները դիտում ու գնահատում:
> 
> Ես դեմ եմ առաջարկված նախագծի բովանդակային քննարկմանը, բայց ՔԵԶ կոնկրետ առաջարկ: Արի էդ բաժինն իրար հետ կենդանացնենք: Համաձա՞յն ես հետս բանավիճելու սահմանադրության փոփոխության հետ կապված:


Չուկ ջան: Շատ լավ առաջարկ ես անում:Անկեղծորեն շատ շնորհակալ եմ դրա համար: Ես անձամբ դեմ չեմ առանց անձնականի անցնելու բանավիճելու ոչ մեկի հետ: Ու չեմ մտածում որ երբևէ դու անձամբ անցնես անձնականի , ինչքան որ ծանոթացել եմ քո գրառումենրին 
Սակայն ստեղ մի խնդիր կա: Դու ակտիվ  քաղաքականության մեջ ես ու ապրում ես Հայաստանում: Ես քաղաքականության մեջ չեմ ու բնակվում են Հայստանից դուրս: Սա արդեն լուրջ պատճառ է որ իրար հետ տարբեր հարթութուններում խոսանք, որտեղ տեսականորեն երկուսս էլ կարող ենք լինել ճիշտ բայց տարբեր կողմերում: Ինձ կոնկրետ հետաքրիքր էր Հայկական քաղաքական դաշտի դիրքորշումը:
Սակայն երբեք էլ չեմ քաշվում ասել նաև իմ կարծիքը, որը հավանական է որ իրականության հետ շատ քիչ կապ ունի:
...
իսկ Հնարավոր չէ՞ այդ բանավեճը ծավալել հայաստացու հետ, ով որ պառլամենտական  նախագծին կողմ է ու կարող է այստեղ ընդանրական ներկայացնել բոլոր "այո" ասողներին, իսկ դու էլ ենթադրում եմ "ոչ"-ին:
...
եթե այդպիսի անդամ չգտնվի, ապա  ես պատրաստ եմ լինել այդ անդամը: սակայն էլի եմ ասում, որ ես անպատրաստ եմ դրան, քանի որ չունեմ բավականին գիտելիքներ սահմանադրության ու օրենսդրության առումով: իմը կլինի զուտ տեսական- հայացակարգային մոտեցում: 
Այսինք դու որոշի: 
Իսկ ինչ՞ կլինի, եթե այսպես ասած թիմային լինի այդ բանավեճը: գոնե երկու -երկու:
Ասենք, Տրիբունը որոշի իմ հետ լինել մի թիմում , իսկ քո հետ ասենք Ջոնը  :Jpit:  ես ինչքան հասցրի հասկանալ, Տրիբունը ինչ տեսակետ էլ ասես, իվիճակի է հաջողությամբ պաշպանել:   :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Anhush ջան, մի քանի օր առաջ խոստացածս գրառումները դեռ չեմ արել: Եթե դրանք արած լինեի, պարզ կլիներ, որ բովանդակային բանավեճն էս հարցում համարում եմ ԿԱՏԱՐՅԱԼ ՀԻՄԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ:
Որտև ստեղ չկա բովանդակային բանավեճի տեղ (խոսքը գնում է առաջարկվող սահմանադրության բովանդակության մասին):

Բայց առաջարկվող նախագիծն այնքան անհեթեթ է, որ մտածողներին, թե իբր խուսափում ենք բովանդակյին բանավեճից՝ ասելիքի բացակայության պատճառով, պատրաստ եմ հնարավորինս կարճ ժամանակում ցույց տալ, որ նույնիսկ բովանդակային առումով այն լրիվ անհեթեթ է:

----------

anhush (21.10.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> կարամ ասեմ, բայց իմաստ չունի, քանի որ իմ տարբեր հարթություններում ենք խոսում կոնկրետ էս թեմայում:
> այսինքն իրար հասկանալու շանսերը շատ փոքր ա:


Համաձայն եմ, քանի որ քեզ թվում ա, թե դու հարցը գաղափարական կամ իրավագիտական տեսանկյունից ես դիտարկում (քանի որ շատ խելոք ես), դե իսկ մենք՝ ապուշներս, մենակ անձնավորված ենք նայում խնդրին։ Չգիտեմ, թե քեզ Կանադայում տաս կամ քսան տարվա ընթացքում ինչ են սովորացրել, բայց աչքիս կրթությունդ պիտի կրկնես։ Մենակ արտահայտածդ էն միտքը, որ ՀՀ-ում ամեն ինչ օրենքի տառով ա արվում, հերիք ա, որ հասկանալի լինի դեմագոգիայիդ մակարդակը։ Փորձ ես անում մեզ ներքաշել մի քննարկման մեջ, որն ի սկզբանե անիմաստ ա։

----------

anhush (21.10.2015), Chuk (21.10.2015), Աթեիստ (21.10.2015), Բիձա (28.12.2015), Շինարար (21.10.2015)

----------


## anhush

> Համաձայն եմ, քանի որ քեզ թվում ա, թե դու հարցը գաղափարական կամ իրավագիտական տեսանկյունից ես դիտարկում (քանի որ շատ խելոք ես), դե իսկ մենք՝ ապուշներս, մենակ անձնավորված ենք նայում խնդրին։ Չգիտեմ, թե քեզ Կանադայում տաս կամ քսան տարվա ընթացքում ինչ են սովորացրել, բայց աչքիս կրթությունդ պիտի կրկնես։ Մենակ արտահայտածդ էն միտքը, որ ՀՀ-ում ամեն ինչ օրենքի տառով ա արվում, հերիք ա, որ հասկանալի լինի դեմագոգիայիդ մակարդակը։ Փորձ ես անում մեզ ներքաշել մի քննարկման մեջ, որն ի սկզբանե անիմաստ ա։


մենակ մի ջղայնացի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Anhush ջան, ակումբում վաղուց գաղափար կար բանավեճերի բաժին ստեղծելու, որտեղ երկու հոգի բանավիճում են, մյուսները դիտում ու գնահատում:
> 
> Ես դեմ եմ առաջարկված նախագծի բովանդակային քննարկմանը, բայց ՔԵԶ կոնկրետ առաջարկ: Արի էդ բաժինն իրար հետ կենդանացնենք: Համաձա՞յն ես հետս բանավիճելու սահմանադրության փոփոխության հետ կապված:


Այ Չուկչա, ի՞նչ բանավեճ։ Դու մտածի էն մասին, որ ինչպես միշտ ընդդիմությունից տակի մնացածները սկսել են մանրից վաճառքի հանել մարմնավաճառի իրանց բոլոր ունակությունները։ Յանի մի հատ ոչ-ի ճակատ են ստեղծում, էն էլ մեկը ոչ ա ասում, բայց ճակատին ա դեմ, մյուսը ճակատին կողմ ա, բայց ոչ-ը չի ուզում, մյուսը արդեն սաղ պարերն ու նախաձեռնությունները պարել էր, անցել ա հայոց փրկության նախաձառենությանը։ Ինչքան պիտի անողնաշար ու էշ լինեն դրանք արա։ Բառիս բուն իմաստով չորս ու կես հոգի են սաղ ընդդիմությունով, ՀԱԿ, ՀԺԿ, Ժառանգություն, Նիկոլ, Ժիրո ․․․ ու յոթ երգ են էլի երգում։ Հիմա ոնց չասես, որ Սաշիկն ինչ էլ անի, հալալ ա։

----------

Բիձա (28.12.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> մենակ մի ջղայնացի:


մի ջղայնացրա ․․․ 

Նենց, ի միջի այլոց, լավ անցուդարձից տեղյակ ես Ակումբի, գիտես ով ով ա, նախադասություններդ սկսում ես փոքրատառով, դեմագոգում ես մի այլ կարգի, ու սենց մի ղուրուշ բաներ․․․ կոպիտ ասած, ջանդ ցեխին սովոր ա։ Ի՞նչ կարիք կա քառասուն անգամ անուն փոխել ու նորից գրանցվել Ակումբում։ Յանի ի՞նչ կայֆ եք ստանում դրանից։

----------

Chuk (21.10.2015)

----------


## anhush

> Համաձայն եմ, քանի որ քեզ թվում ա, թե դու հարցը գաղափարական կամ իրավագիտական տեսանկյունից ես դիտարկում (քանի որ շատ խելոք ես), դե իսկ մենք՝ ապուշներս, մենակ անձնավորված ենք նայում խնդրին։ Չգիտեմ, թե քեզ Կանադայում տաս կամ քսան տարվա ընթացքում ինչ են սովորացրել, բայց աչքիս կրթությունդ պիտի կրկնես։ Մենակ արտահայտածդ էն միտքը, որ ՀՀ-ում ամեն ինչ օրենքի տառով ա արվում, հերիք ա, որ հասկանալի լինի դեմագոգիայիդ մակարդակը։ Փորձ ես անում մեզ ներքաշել մի քննարկման մեջ, որն ի սկզբանե անիմաստ ա։


մենակ մի հարց բացատրի ու վսյո: ինչն՞ ա խանգարում, որ իշխանությունները, որոնք քո ասելով բռնազավթել են ամեն ինչ, իրանց անօրինական քայլերը դարձնեն օրինական:
Օրինակ- օրենք հանեն, որ ինչ որ կա Հայստանում, պատկանում ա Սաշիկին:
Ով՞ կամ Ի՞չն ա իրանց խանգարում դա անել, ու դրանով դառնան Օրինական:
Նախապես շնորհակալություն առանց ջղայնանալու պատասխանելու համար

----------


## Chuk

> Այ Չուկչա, ի՞նչ բանավեճ։ Դու մտածի էն մասին, որ ինչպես միշտ ընդդիմությունից տակի մնացածները սկսել են մանրից վաճառքի հանել մարմնավաճառի իրանց բոլոր ունակությունները։ Յանի մի հատ ոչ-ի ճակատ են ստեղծում, էն էլ մեկը ոչ ա ասում, բայց ճակատին ա դեմ, մյուսը ճակատին կողմ ա, բայց ոչ-ը չի ուզում, մյուսը արդեն սաղ պարերն ու նախաձեռնությունները պարել էր, անցել ա հայոց փրկության նախաձառենությանը։ Ինչքան պիտի անողնաշար ու էշ լինեն դրանք արա։ Բառիս բուն իմաստով չորս ու կես հոգի են սաղ ընդդիմությունով, ՀԱԿ, ՀԺԿ, Ժառանգություն, Նիկոլ, Ժիրո ․․․ ու յոթ երգ են էլի երգում։ Հիմա ոնց չասես, որ Սաշիկն ինչ էլ անի, հալալ ա։


Տրիբուն ձյա, որոշել էի էս թեմայում քեզ էլ չարձագանքեմ, որ հետդ անիմաստ վեճերի մեջ չմտնեմ: Բայց ախր քեզ շատ եմ սիրում  :Love: 

Հա, ի՞նչ էի ասում: Ապեր: Ես գիտեմ իմ մոտեցումները, որոնք դու էլ գիտես: Կա ուժ, որը էդ մոտեցումներին համապատասխան գործում ա՝ էդ ՀԱԿ-ն ա: Ինքը ոնց վաղուց հայտարարել ա, որ նոր սահմանադրության դեմ պայքար ա մղելու, տենց էլ շարունակում ա, ու ես շարունակում եմ իրան մաս կազմել:

Կա «Չեք անցկացնի» նախաձեռնություն: Սրա կազմակերպիչները ջահել դեմք տղերք են: Իրանք փորձում են համակարգել նոր սահմանադրության դեմ պայքարը ու ես իրանց ինչով կարամ, կաջակցեմ: ՀԱԿ-ի իրանց կողքին ա: ՀԺԿ-ն էլ: Ժառանգությունն ասում ա ամեն ինչով կաջակցեմ: Հիմնադիր խորհրդարանն էլ ա կողմ:

Սրանից բացի Րաֆֆին ու Ժիրոն ինչեր են դուրս տալիս, էս պահին ինձ չի հետաքրքրում: Եթե իսկապես կդավաճանեն ՈՉ-ի շարժմանը, իմ քֆուրների շտեմարանը դեռ լիքն ա, իրանց էլ կհասնի: Բայց առանց իրանց էլ ես անելիք ունեմ: Ու կարծում եմ, որ ամեն մեկը պիտի միանա ՈՉ-ին:



հ.գ. Նիկոլի մասին ասելիք չունեմ, ապեր, թող ինքն իրա համար ինստիտուցիոնալ ընդդիմություն սարքի: Եթե չհաջողվի, թող ասենք տառերով տեքստ սարքի: ՋՀանդամ թե, որ տեքստն արդեն ենթադրում ա տառերի գոյությունը: Թող ինքը մեկ ա շեշտի, որ տառերով ա տեքստը սարքելու:

----------

Տրիբուն (21.10.2015)

----------


## anhush

> մի ջղայնացրա ․․․ 
> 
> Նենց, ի միջի այլոց, լավ անցուդարձից տեղյակ ես Ակումբի, գիտես ով ով ա, նախադասություններդ սկսում ես փոքրատառով, դեմագոգում ես մի այլ կարգի, ու սենց մի ղուրուշ բաներ․․․ կոպիտ ասած, ջանդ ցեխին սովոր ա։ Ի՞նչ կարիք կա քառասուն անգամ անուն փոխել ու նորից գրանցվել Ակումբում։ Յանի ի՞նչ կայֆ եք ստանում դրանից։


ինչի ՞ մասին ես խոսում, անհասկանալի ա: եթե գտնում եք որ ստեղ ավելորդ եմ, խնդիր չկա...
իսկ դու էլ երևում ա որ սովոր ես մարդկանց անպատիճ անպատվելու:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> իսկ դու էլ երևում ա որ սովոր ես մարդկանց անպատիճ անպատվելու:


Չէ, սովոր չեմ։ Էս մի ժամ ա պատժվում էի, դրա համար էլ ուշ եմ պատասխանում։ 




> մենակ մի հարց բացատրի ու վսյո: ինչն՞ ա խանգարում, որ իշխանությունները, որոնք քո ասելով բռնազավթել են ամեն ինչ, իրանց անօրինական քայլերը դարձնեն օրինական:
> Օրինակ- օրենք հանեն, որ ինչ որ կա Հայստանում, պատկանում ա Սաշիկին:
> Ով՞ կամ Ի՞չն ա իրանց խանգարում դա անել, ու դրանով դառնան Օրինական:
> Նախապես շնորհակալություն առանց ջղայնանալու պատասխանելու համար


Ընգեր, հարցդ անիմաստ ա, հետևապես ոչ մի բացատրություն չեմ կարա տամ։ Համոզված եմ, որ լուրջ չես տալիս էս հարցը, այսինքն սոփեստությամբ ես զբաղված։ Իսկ եթե լուրջ ես տալիս, էտ շատ վատ ա։ Էտ նշանակում ա, որ դու կոգնիտիվ խնդիրներ ունես:  

Զգացի՞ր, որ հեչ ջղայնացած չեմ։

----------

Chuk (21.10.2015), Բիձա (28.12.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ինչի ՞ մասին ես խոսում, անհասկանալի ա: եթե գտնում եք որ ստեղ ավելորդ եմ, խնդիր չկա...


Անհուշ ջան, էկել ես սատանի մայլեն քյանդրբազություն ես անում։ Քո նմաններին ես իրիկունը ընթրում եմ, մինչև քնելս մարսած եմ լինում։ 

P.S. Ակումբի ոչ մի գրանցված անդամ ավելորդ չի։ Գոնե ես տենց գիտեմ։ Բոլորի, ու հատկապես հատուկ ուշադրության ու խնամքի կարիք ունեցողների նկատմամբ, բարյացկամ վերաբերմունք ա։

----------

Chuk (21.10.2015), Բիձա (28.12.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ....ինստիտուցիոնալ ընդդիմություն սարքի ...


Էս ախիենեան որ լսում եմ, մազերս բիզ-բիզ ա կանգնում։ Ինչ-որ մեկը հասկացե՞լ ա, թե ինչ ա էս ինստիտուցիոնալ ընդդիմությունը։ Սաղ պարերը պարել  էինք, մնացել էր սարի սմբուլը։

----------

Բիձա (28.12.2015)

----------


## anhush

> Չէ, սովոր չեմ։ Էս մի ժամ ա պատժվում էի, դրա համար էլ ուշ եմ պատասխանում։ 
> 
> 
> 
> Ընգեր, հարցդ անիմաստ ա, հետևապես ոչ մի բացատրություն չեմ կարա տամ։ Համոզված եմ, որ լուրջ չես տալիս էս հարցը, այսինքն սոփեստությամբ ես զբաղված։ Իսկ եթե լուրջ ես տալիս, էտ շատ վատ ա։ Էտ նշանակում ա, որ դու կոգնիտիվ խնդիրներ ունես:  
> 
> Զգացի՞ր, որ հեչ ջղայնացած չեմ։


լավ էլ ջղայնացած ես: լուրջ /ֆորումային/  հոգեբանական խնդիրներ են նստած քո մեջ: 
մանյա վելիչիայի գումարած շուստրյակ, ով "ջնջխում" ա բոլորին  :LOL:  :

----------


## anhush

> Անհուշ ջան, էկել ես սատանի մայլեն քյանդրբազություն ես անում։ Քո նմաններին ես իրիկունը ընթրում եմ, մինչև քնելս մարսած եմ լինում։ 
> 
> P.S. Ակումբի ոչ մի գրանցված անդամ ավելորդ չի։ Գոնե ես տենց գիտեմ։ Բոլորի, ու հատկապես հատուկ ուշադրության ու խնամքի կարիք ունեցողների նկատմամբ, բարյացկամ վերաբերմունք ա։


որ ասում եմ ՞... լուրջ հոգեբանական խնդիրներ են... ամեն երկրորդ պոստտ սա է պարունակում

----------


## Chuk

> Էս ախիենեան որ լսում եմ, մազերս բիզ-բիզ ա կանգնում։ Ինչ-որ մեկը հասկացե՞լ ա, թե ինչ ա էս ինստիտուցիոնալ ընդդիմությունը։ Սաղ պարերը պարել  էինք, մնացել էր սարի սմբուլը։


Մի անգամ, ոչ շատ հեռավոր անցյալում, երբ ինքը դեռ ՀԱԿ-ի մեջ էր (ՀԱԿ-ը դեռ կուսակցություն չէր), նիստերից մեկի ժամանակ պապին ասել էր, որ ՀԱԿ-ը պետք ա էդպիսի կուսակցություն դառնա: Ընդամենը մի անգամ, ու իր խոսքի կարևոր շեշտադրումը դա չէր, որտև իրականում կուսակցությունը ինքն իրենով արդեն ենթադրում է էդ «ինստիտուցիոնալիզմը», այսինքն հստակ տարածքային կառույցների, կառուցվածքների գոյությունը: Բայց էդ տերմինը խորը հետք էր թողել Նիկոլի մտքում, դրա համար դրել ու էդ բառով մեզ բռնաբարում են:

Բայց ավելի լավ ա էդ «ինստիտուցիոնալ ընդդիմություն» տերմինը, քան իրանց կուսակցության մամլո պատասխանատուի նոր հայտնագործությունը՝ «լեգիտիմ ընդդիմությունը»  :Jpit:

----------

Տրիբուն (21.10.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> որ ասում եմ ՞... լուրջ հոգեբանական խնդիրներ են... ամեն երկրորդ պոստտ սա է պարունակում


Տեսնես ո՞վ ես դու  :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Տեսնես ո՞վ ես դու


Ակումբում մենակ մի հոգի ա եղել էս վերջին հինգ տարում որ «գրառմանը» «պոստ» ա ասել  :Jpit:

----------

Տրիբուն (21.10.2015)

----------


## anhush

> Ակումբում մենակ մի հոգի ա եղել էս վերջին հինգ տարում որ «գրառմանը» «պոստ» ա ասել


 :LOL:  էս ինչ մանրամասնե՜՜՜ր... քննչականի աշխատողի հիշողությունը անգամ ավելի կարճ է: սա հատուկ ծառայություններ է...
 :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> էս ինչ մանրամասնե՜՜՜ր... քննչականի աշխատողի հիշողությունը անգամ ավելի կարճ է: սա հատուկ ծառայություններ է...


Ապեր, տեսնում ես, եղածը մի բան չի, արդեն անձեր ա քննարկվում: Իսկ դու ուզում ես, որ սերժիկի հանձնարարությամբ՝ իր իշխանությունը երկարաձգելու համար գրված նախագիծը բովանդակային քննարկվի, ոչ թե անձերի մակարդակով  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Մայր բուհի ռեկտոր Արամ Սիմոնյանը պնդում է, որ օրերս կազմակերպված միջոցառումը շարունակություն է ունենալու, և վստահություն է հայտնում, որ իրավագիտություն ուսումնասիրող ուսանողները պետք է հստակ իմանան, թե որոնք են առաջարկվող փոփոխությունների դրական ու բացասական կողմերը․ - «Եթե կա «ոչ»-ի քարոզ, բնականաբար, պիտի երևի լինի «այո»-ի քարոզ: Համալսարանի մասնագետների պարտքն է՝ իրազեկել կոլեկտիվի անդամներին և ուսանողությանը, թե խոսքը ինչի մասին է, ինչու են ասում «ոչ» կամ ինչու են ասում «այո»: Բա ո՞ւր մնաց բազմակարծությունը, բա ո՞ւր մնաց առանց ճնշում գործադրելու մարդկանց կարծիք հարցնելը»: Հայտնում է «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանը:
> 
> «Այո»-ի կողմնակից Արամ Սիմոնյանը կարծում է, որ սահմանադրական բարեփոխումների թեման պետք չէ քաղաքականացնել: Իսկ «Չե՛ք անցկացնի» նախաձեռնության անդամ Հրայր Մանուկյանը, հակադարձելով ռեկտորին, պնդում է՝ սա հենց քաղաքական նախագիծ է, որի նպատակը գործող իշխանության վերարտադրությունն է, և ուսանողների հետ կազմակերպվող միջոցառումների նպատակը նրանց նույնպես «այո»-ի կողմնակից դարձնելն է․ - «Այդ միջոցառումը, որ կազմակերպվել էր ԵՊՀ-ում, ակնհայտորեն «այո» քարոզելու նպատակ էր հետապնդում, որովհետև հրավիրված կողմը Գևորգ Դանիելյանն էր, որը Սահմանադրության տեքստի հեղինակներից մեկն է: Հավասար ժամանակաչափով և հավասար հարթության վրա չի եղել «ոչ»-ը ներկայացնող տեսակետ ԵՊՀ-ում»:
> 
> «Չե՛ք անցկացնի» նախաձեռնությունը պատրաստվում է դիմել ռեկտորներին, որպեսզի իրենց տրվի բուհերում «ոչ»-ի հիմնավորումները ներկայացնելու հնարավորություն:
> 
> Նաև ԵՊՀ-ում են ցանկանում կազմակերպել այդօրինակ քննարկում, սակայն Արամ Սիմոնյանը կտրուկ պատասխան տվեց՝ չի թողնելու, որպեսզի դրսից որևէ մեկը գա ու ԵՊՀ-ի ուսանողների շրջանում «ոչ» քարոզի․ - «Դրսից որևէ մի քարոզիչ չի մտնելու համալսարան, մենք դեմ ենք դրան: Մենք ինքներս մեր ուժերով․․․ կա՞ն մեզ մոտ «ոչ» ասողներ՝ խնդրեմ, նրանց ձայնը լսելի կլինի, կա՞ն «այո» ասողներ՝ նրանց ձայնը»:
> 
> Սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների դեմ պայքարող շարժումը, սակայն, մտավախություն ունի, որ սահմանադրական փոփոխություններին ընդդիմացողները կզրկվեն իրենց դիրքորոշումը ներկայացնելու հնարավորությունից ԵՊՀ-ում, որի հոգաբարձուների խորհրդի նախագահը սահմանադրական բարեփոխումները նախաձեռնած Սերժ Սարգսյանն է:


Աղբյուր՝ http://www.ilur.am/news/view/49854.html

----------


## Chuk

> «Նոր Հայաստան» հանրային փրկության ճակատի Քաղաքական խորհրդի անդամները այսօր ներկայացնում են իրենց ծրագիրը:
> 
> Նախաձեռնության շտաբի ղեկավար Ժիրայր Սէֆիլյանը հայտարարեց, որ իրենք պատրաստվում են իշխանափոխություն իրականացնել դեկտեմբերի 1-ին: Նա չմանրամասնեց, թե ինչ միջոցներով են հասնելու իշխանափոխության, սակայն իշխանություններին երկու ճանապարհ հուշեց՝ հեռանալ խաղաղ ճանապարհով, կամ՝ ժողովրդի կողմից բռնությամբ:
> 
> «Այս անգամ մենք սովորականի նման չենք գնալու Ազատության հրապարակ ու գնանք տուն: Այդ օրն իշխանափոխություն ենք անելու»,- ասաց Ժ. Սէֆիլյանը:
> 
> Գարեգին Չուգասզյանը պարզաբանեց, թե ինչո՞ւ է պետք պայքարել սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների դեմ՝ նշելով.
> 
> «Ի տարբերություն վերջին մի քանի նախագահական ընտրությունների՝ այժմ հնարավորություն է ընձեռվել մասնատված ընդդիմադիր դաշտի համախմբման համար: Ընդդիմադիր ուժերը, մոռանալով երկպառակությունները, միավորվելու են կարևոր խնդրի շուրջ, այն է՝ երկրում սահմանադրականության հաստատման խնդիրը և իշխանությունը զավթած հանցավոր բանդայի քրեական կառավարումից ազատվելու խնդիրը: Հայտնի է, որ բռնակալական վարչախմբի հակասահմանադրական պայմաններում անգամ լավագույն Սահմանադրությունը ընդամենը թղթի կտորի արժեք ունի: Մեր երկրի հակասահմանադրական վիճակի յուրահատկությունն արտահայտվում է կիսագրագետ և ապիկար ավազակներից բաղկացած Հանրապետական կուսակցության հաստատած մենատիրությամբ»,- ասաց Գ. Չուգասզյանը
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ http://www.news-line.am/am/news/view/17223.html


Նաև ներկայացնեմ, Զուրաբյանի ելույթն ամբողջությամբ.




> ԱԺ ՀԱԿ խմբակցության ղեկավար Լևոն Զուրաբյանի ելույթը «Նոր Հայաստանի» համաժողովի ընթացքում.
> 
> «Ես այսօր ծրագրային ելույթ չեմ ունենալու: Մենք մեր ծրագիրը կհրապարակենք հոկտեմբերի 30-ին Ազատության հրապարակում կայանալիք հանրահավաքի ժամանակ: Այստեղ ես եկել եմ մասնակցելու մեկ կարևոր նպատակով: Շատ է խոսվում մամուլում, և կարծես իշխանական քարոզչամեքենայի պրոպագանդիստական գլխավոր մեխը հենց դա է, որով նրանք փորձում են դեմն առնել իրենց հանցավոր ծրագրերի դեմ աճող դիմադրությանը, այն է՝ փորձում են ներկայացնել մեր ժողովրդին, որ իբր չկա որևէ միասնականություն մեր ընդդիմության մեջ, որ իբր ամեն քաղաքական ուժ կամ խմբավորում գնում է առանձին ծրագրերով, և քանի որ չկա այդ միասնությունը, ուրեմն ոչ մի բան ընդդիմությունը չի կարողանալու անել: Սա բացարձակ կեղծիք է: Իրականում այստեղ եկել եմ մեկ նպատակով՝ հայտարարելու, ժողովրդին և հանրությանը տեղեկացնելու և իշխանություններին էլ նույն ուղերձն ուղարկելու, որ իրականում այն ճակատը, որ ձևավորվեց սեպտեմբերի 12-ին՝ միասնական ճակատ է և միասնականորեն իրագործելու է այս ռեժիմի տապալման գործը: 
> 
> Մենք ամենակարևոր երկու հարցում միասնական ենք: Առաջին՝ մենք մերժում ենք այս ռեժիմը և ամեն ինչ անելու ենք, որ Հայաստանից այս ռեժիմը հեռանա, և բացվի ժողովրդավարության դուռը, Հայաստանի զարգացման հեռանկարը, և երկրորդ՝ մենք միասնական ենք սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների մերժման խնդրում: Մենք չենք ընդունում այս սահմանադրական փոփոխությունները մի շարք պատճառներով, բայց ամենակարևոր պատճառն այն է, որ բոլորս էլ հասկանում ենք, թե ինչու համար են արվում այս սահմանադրական փոփոխությունները: 
> Դրանց միակ նպատակը նույն այդ Սերժ Սարգսյանի իշխանության երկարաձգումն է, հավերժացումը: Հավերժացում բառն, իհարկե, մի քիչ ավելորդ էր: Այս երկու կարևոր նպատակների շուրջ մենք միասնական ենք, և այստեղ բոլորս հաստատում ենք այդ միասնականությունը:
> 
> Բայց մենք պետք է նաև ազնիվ լինենք մեր հանրության առջև և ասենք, որ այո՛, կա մի հարց, որում դեռ կա անհամաձայնություն, բայց այն շատ փոքր է՝ այն հարցերի համեմատությամբ, որոնց շուրջ մենք ձեռք ենք բերել համաձայնություն: Դա ընդամենը անհամաձայնություն է քաղաքացիական անհնազանդության կազմակերպման տեխնոլոգիայի շուրջ: Ընդամենը այսքանը: Եվ թող որևէ մեկն ավելի մեծ հակասություններ մեր մեջ չփնտրի:
> «Նոր Հայաստանը» ասում է, որ, մեծ հաշվով, այս հանրաքվեն մեծ նշանակություն չունի, և իշխանափոխության հարցը պետք է լուծել անկախ հանրաքվեի գործընթացից: Իշխանափոխության խնդիրը դրվում է հանրաքվեից անկախ:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ http://www.news-line.am/am/news/view/17226.html

----------


## Տրիբուն

> լավ էլ ջղայնացած ես: լուրջ /ֆորումային/  հոգեբանական խնդիրներ են նստած քո մեջ: 
> մանյա վելիչիայի գումարած շուստրյակ, ով "ջնջխում" ա բոլորին  :


Լրիվ իրավացի ես, բայց կորի գրողի ծոցը ․․․  :Kiss:

----------

Բիձա (28.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Ֆիզիկների ցավը տանեմ.



> Երևանի պետական համալսարանի ֆիզիկայի ֆալուլտետն այսօր գիտխորհրդի նիստ է հրավիրել, որի ժամանակ միաձայն որոշվել է դեմ արտահայտվել սահմանադրական փոփոխություններին:
> 
> «Որոշեցինք ասել՝ ոչ: Չենք հիմնավորում, եթե սկսում ենք հիմնավորել, անընդհատ հարցեր են առաջանում: Չենք ուզում հիմնավորել, մենք ուղղակի ոչ ենք ասում ու վերջ», Lragir.am-ին ասաց պինդ մարմնի ֆիզիկայի ամբիոնի վարիչ Ալբերտ Կիրակոսյանը:
> 
> Նա նշեց, որ ոչ թե կոնկրետ դրույթների են դեմ, այլ նախագծին ընդհանրապես: Գիտխորհրդի նիստում սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների թեմայով ելույթներ են հնչել, իսկ ներկա անդամները միաձայն որոշել են դեմ արտահայտվել:
> 
> Հարցին, թե համալսարանի ռեկտորի կողմից իրենց վրա ճնշումներ չե՞ն եղել, Ալբերտ Կիրակոսյանը պատասխանեց. «Բացարձակ, ոչ մի հետապնդում: Ամեն մեկն իր կարծիքն ունի: Մենք գիտխորհրդի նիստում միաձայն ոչ ենք ասել՝ դեկանի գլխավորությամբ»:


Աղբյուր՝ http://www.lragir.am/index/arm/0/country/view/122150

----------

John (21.10.2015), Mr. Annoying (21.10.2015), Արշակ (21.10.2015), Տրիբուն (21.10.2015)

----------


## Mr. Annoying

> Ֆիզիկների ցավը տանեմ.
> 
> 
> Աղբյուր՝ http://www.lragir.am/index/arm/0/country/view/122150


Չէի սպասում: Մի քիչ կարծիքս վատն էր մի քանի միջադեպի հետ կապված: Ինձ թվում էր վերևից ինչ ասում են, խելոք ենթարկվում են: Զիլ տեղ ա ֆիզֆակը  :Wink: 

Ընդհանրապես հակաօրինակա՞ն չի համալսարանում սենց քննարկումները: Քաղաքակա՞ն չի համարվում:

----------

Chuk (22.10.2015), Աթեիստ (22.10.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ընդհանրապես հակաօրինակա՞ն չի համալսարանում սենց քննարկումները: Քաղաքակա՞ն չի համարվում:


Ռեկտորն իրա բերանով ասել ա, էկեք չքաղաքականցնեք սահմանադրությունը  :LOL:  Հայաստանում քաղաքական կատեգորիա մենակ Սաշիկն ա էս պահին։

----------

Chuk (22.10.2015), Mr. Annoying (22.10.2015)

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Ֆիզիկների ցավը տանեմ.
> 
> 
> Աղբյուր՝ http://www.lragir.am/index/arm/0/country/view/122150


Կիրակոսյանը շատ լավն ա, լավ բան են ասում, ու հետաքրքիր ա, թե ովքե՞ր են ներկա եղել, որ միաձայն նման որոշում են կայացրել:
բայց մենակ չեմ հասկանում, թե մեր ֆակուլտետի գիտխորհուրդն ի՞նչ կապ ունի սահմանադրության փոփոխությունների հետ: Դասախոսները կարան հավաքվեն, քննարկեն, հրապարակային կարծիք հայտնեն, բայց գիտխորհուրդը նման որոշում արդյո՞ք կարա կայացնի: Կամ էլ լրագրողն ա մի բան ոչ էն գրել:

----------


## Mr. Annoying

> Կիրակոսյանը շատ լավն ա, լավ բան են ասում, ու հետաքրքիր ա, թե ովքե՞ր են ներկա եղել, որ միաձայն նման որոշում են կայացրել:
> բայց մենակ չեմ հասկանում, թե մեր ֆակուլտետի գիտխորհուրդն ի՞նչ կապ ունի սահմանադրության փոփոխությունների հետ: Դասախոսները կարան հավաքվեն, քննարկեն, հրապարակային կարծիք հայտնեն, բայց գիտխորհուրդը նման որոշում արդյո՞ք կարա կայացնի: Կամ էլ լրագրողն ա մի բան ոչ էն գրել:


Ինձ թվում ա ճիշտ ա գրել լրագրողը: Ոնց որ օրինական ձևակերպումներ են տվել էս կարգի քննարկումներին, ոնց հասկացա յանի գիտական հարթակում:

----------


## Chuk

> Կիրակոսյանը շատ լավն ա, լավ բան են ասում, ու հետաքրքիր ա, թե ովքե՞ր են ներկա եղել, որ միաձայն նման որոշում են կայացրել:
> բայց մենակ չեմ հասկանում, թե մեր ֆակուլտետի գիտխորհուրդն ի՞նչ կապ ունի սահմանադրության փոփոխությունների հետ: Դասախոսները կարան հավաքվեն, քննարկեն, հրապարակային կարծիք հայտնեն, բայց գիտխորհուրդը նման որոշում արդյո՞ք կարա կայացնի: Կամ էլ լրագրողն ա մի բան ոչ էն գրել:


Ռուբի ջան, ճիշտն ասած չգիտեմ, թե ինչքանով ա գիտխորհուրդն իրավասու տենց բան անելու: Իմ տրամաբանությամբ էլ իր գործը չի:

Բայց ֆիզֆակը դեռ 88-ին ա կարևոր դեր ունեցել: Իմ ուսանող ժամանակ, երբ ուսանողաակն շարժում սկսվեց, դասախոսներից միայն ֆիզֆակն ու ռադիոֆիզֆակն էին պադդերժկա անում, ուրիշ ֆակերից՝ չնչին բացառություններ: Բաներ կան, որ ավելի բացահայտ չեմ կարող գրել, բայց կարծեմ ինչ-որ բաներ քեզ մի անգամ պատմել եմ, երբ էլի բողոքում էիր ֆիզֆակի դասախոսներից:

Ես միշտ ժողովրդի ակտիվությունն էս ֆակուլտետներից եմ սպասում: Էս ու նմանատիպ:

----------

Ruby Rue (22.10.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Լավ տեսահոլովակ՝

----------

Mr. Annoying (22.10.2015), Norton (22.10.2015), Տրիբուն (22.10.2015)

----------


## Zodiac

> Լավ տեսահոլովակ՝


Իսկ ինձ դուր չեկավ. Առաջին, լավ չի ընկալվում սյուժեի կապը հանրաքվեի հետ, երկրորդ, ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ, որ սյուժեում փողը բացասական կերպարին առընչվեր լրիվ հակառակ տեսանկյունից՝ նա ոչ թե փող է պահանջում, այլ առաջարկում է...

----------


## Zodiac

Ընդհանրապես ինձ համար շատ զարմանալի է ոչի երկու ճամբարների ջահելների մտքի սնանկությունը...
Նկատի ունեմ ագիտացիայի և պրոպագանդայի դաշտը.
Հարյուրավոր հկ-ներ, հազարավոր կրթված մարդիկ, հոգեբաններ, քաղաքագետներ, ռեկլամի մասնագետներ, ֆլան, ֆստան,ու ինչ են հեչ իրոք ազդեցիկ ՆՈՐ բան գտել՝ գրեթե ոչինչ...

----------


## Chuk

> Ընդհանրապես ինձ համար շատ զարմանալի է ոչի երկու ճամբարների ջահելների մտքի սնանկությունը...
> Նկատի ունեմ ագիտացիայի և պրոպագանդայի դաշտը.
> Հարյուրավոր հկ-ներ, հազարավոր կրթված մարդիկ, հոգեբաններ, քաղաքագետներ, ռեկլամի մասնագետներ, ֆլան, ֆստան,ու ինչ են հեչ իրոք ազդեցիկ ՆՈՐ բան գտել՝ գրեթե ոչինչ...


Ոչինչ եղբայր, կարևորը որ այո-ի կողմնակից ջահելները քրեատիվ լինեն ու բազմապիսի նոր մեթոդներ գտնեն սերժիկի հետույք հմտորեն սողոսկելու համար։

Ի դեպ «ոչ»-ի 2 ճակատ չկա, գոնե այս պահին գոնե այդ հարցի շուրջ միասին են պայքարում  :Wink:

----------

Արէա (22.10.2015)

----------


## Zodiac

> Ոչինչ եղբայր, կարևորը որ այո-ի կողմնակից ջահելները քրեատիվ լինեն ու բազմապիսի նոր մեթոդներ գտնեն սերժիկի հետույք հմտորեն սողոսկելու համար։


 «Այո»-ին իրականում էդքան էլ պետք չեն նոր քրեատիվ մեթոդներ, «Հրեշտակների պարը վկա», հներն էլ էն շատ հզոր՝ փող, վախ, ընդդիմադիրներին փչացնել,պառակտել և այլն, մնացածը դու գրիր...
Իսկ այ «ոչ»-ին իրոք շատ է պակասում այդ ամենին դինագրավելու նոր հզոր միջոցներ գտնելն ու կիրառելը, իսկ քո ասած ոչինչը , եղբայր, էդքան էլ տեղին չէ, համաձայնվիր, որ հին անարդյունավետ գործելավոճը փոփոխելու շատ տեղ ունի.




> Ի դեպ «ոչ»-ի 2 ճակատ չկա, գոնե այս պահին գոնե այդ հարցի շուրջ միասին են պայքարում


 Գոնե այս պահին ես տեսնում եմ երկու տարբեր հայտարաված նպատակներ՝ 
1- մարդկանց մոբիլիզացնել իշխանափոխության համար, 
2-մարդկանց մոբիլիզացնել  հանրաքվեում «Այո»ն չանցկացնելու համար
Համաձայնվիր, որ դրանք տարբեր բաներ են...

----------


## Norton

Ոչ-ի ճակատի քարոզարշավի հետ կապված մի քանի դիտարկում ունեմ, որոնք համարում եմ կարևոր։ Ըստ իս ընդդիմության խնդիրներից մեկը այն է, որ ինքը նույն տրամաբանությամբ է իր քարոզարշավը կազմակերպում ինչ իշխանությունը կամ 15 տարի առաջվա ընդդիմությունը, ոչ մի նոր բան, այնինչ կարևոր եմ համարում մյուս երկրներում կատարված հաջողված փորձը կիրառել նաև Հայաստանում։ Օրինակ Մոսկվայի քաղաքապետի 2013թ․ ընտրությունները կարծում եմ էֆֆեկտիվ կարող է լինել նաև այս պարագայում։
Ոչ-ի ճակատը հաշվի առնելով այս քաղաքական կառուցվածը պետք է անի մի քանի քայլ, կախված նաև ֆինանսական հնարավորություններից։
1, Փորձի գտնել հնարավորինս շատ ֆինանսական աղբյուրներ
2,Հայաստանի բոլոր մարզերում ներգրավվի որքան հնարավոր է շատ համախոհ կամավորներ  աշխատանքներում, որոնք ամեն օր կաշխատեն որպես ագիտատորներ՝ քաղաքներում, գյուղերում, բակերում։ Կամավորների հետ նախապես անցկացնելով թրեյնինգներ բովանդակային, ինչպես նաև մարդկանց հետ շփման նրբությունները բացատրելով։ Այստեղ էֆֆեկտիվ կլինի նաև ռուսական օրինակով կուբերի տեղադրումը, որը շատ մեծ գումարներ չեն պահանջում, բայց գործնականում ցույց են տվել իրենց էֆֆեկտիվությունը։

 Կուբերում աշխատող ագիտատորները ու ընդհանարպես բոլոր ագիտատորները պետք է լուծեն 2 խնդիր
 ա․ իրազեկեն բնակչությանը սահնամանադրական փոփոխությունների մասին
բ․ համոզեն հնարավորինս շատ բնակչության մասնակցել հանրաքվեյին և ոչ ասել
 Այս պարագայում կարևոր է մեծ հանրահավաքների փոխարեն ավելի ակտիվ փոքր հանդիպումների անցկացումը բակերում, Երևանի առավել աշխույժ հատվածներում և բակերում օրը 3-5 հատ՝ շեշտը դնելով առաջին հերթին իրազեկումը։
 3, Կարևոր է նաև նաև ագիտացիոն խմբերի պտտում, Հայաստանի բոլոր քաղաքներում և հնարավորինս շատ գյուղերում շենք առ շենք ագիտացիոն նյութեր տրամադրելով, ինչպես նաև հնարավորության դեպքում համոզել տարբեր գյուղերում ու քաղաքներում սեփական տներում ապրող բնակիչներին ոչ-ի ագիտացիոն պաստառը դարպասի դրսի կողմից կպցնելու համար։ Կարևոր է նաև այս պարագայում բնակչության շրջանում համախոհների ի հայտ բերումը և նրանց համոզումը, որպեսզի իրենց հարազատների, բարեկամների և ընկերների շրջանում քարոզեն իրենց տեսակետը։
4,Հանարավորության դեպքում ստեղծել call centre որտեղ 8-10 մարդ ամեն օր կզանգի պատահական համարներով ու կիրականացնի իրազեկում և ագիտացիա հեռախոսով
5, կայքի, ՖԲ էջի, Թվիթթերի էջերի ստեղծում, ագիտացիոն նյութերի ստեղծում, որտեղ պարզ հաղորդագրություն կլինի ինչու ոչ, որովհետև երբ ասում ենք ասենք ոչ ինչ որ բանին, հաջորդ հարցն է առաջանում ինչու՞, մանավանդ երբ անձը բավական ինֆորմացված չէ։ Այդ առումով կարևոր կլինի օգտագործել սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների հետ ուղղակի կապ չունեցող, բայց բավական ազդեցիկ միջոցը ներկայումս գործող բազմաթիվ անօրինական ու հակսահմանադրական երևույթները, որոնք առավել քննարկվող են եղել վերջին տարիներին։
6, նույնպես կարելի է ստեղծել տարբեր ֆորմատներով հիմնականը ա4 ագիտացիոն նյութեր, որը ցանկցած բնակիչ կարող է ներբեռնել կայքից, տպել իր տանը և փակցնել շենքի մուտքում օրինակ։
Ու ընդհանրապես օտակար կլինի ռուսական ընդդիմության քարոզարշավի թեթև ուսումնասիրումը։
Չեմ կարծում, որ ոչ-ի ճակատը իրա միտինգային ագիտացիայի ձևից այլ բան կանի, բայց ասածս ինչա էդ ձախողման ուղղությունա իրանց համար։

----------

Zodiac (22.10.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ...
> 1, Փորձի գտնել հնարավորինս շատ ֆինանսական աղբյուրներ
> ..


Փաստորեն էլի Սաշիկի հույսին ենք  :Sad:

----------


## Norton

> Փաստորեն էլի Սաշիկի հույսին ենք


ՌԴ-ում ոչ մի բիզնեսմեն չի ֆինանսավորել ու էնքան փող էին հավաքել, որ ամբողջ Մոսկվան ծածկեցին

----------


## Chuk

Անդ ջան, գրածներիդ մեծ մասն իմ իմանալով նախատեսված են:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ՌԴ-ում ոչ մի բիզնեսմեն չի ֆինանսավորել ու էնքան փող էին հավաքել, որ ամբողջ Մոսկվան ծածկեցին


Բիզնեսմեն, ապեր ․․․ իսկ ստեղ խոսքը Սաշիկի մասին ա։ Եթե իրանք իրանցով հավաքեն, մեկա կեսը Սաշիկին պիտի տան։ Դրա համար ավելի լավ ա սկզբից դիմել Սաշիկին, որ ինքը իրա ձռով մյուս կեսը տա։ 

Կարճ ասած, ես չեմ հավատում, որ Հայաստանում մեկը կտանի ձեռը  ջեբը, որ ՈՉ-ի համար հազար դրամ փող տա։

----------


## Zodiac

Մոսկվան Հայաստան չի...
Հայաստանում մարտի 1 է եղել, Հայաստանում նույնիսկ մանր բիզնեսն է մեծամասամբ պատկանում ՀՀԿ-ամերձ մարդկանց, Հայաստանում , հատկապես գյուղերում, շատ են անգրագետ, վախեցած, սոված մարդիք...Հայաստանում կաշառում են ու վախեցնում...
Ու նաև, ամենակարևորը՝ ԱՆԸՆՀԱՏ ՆԵՐՇՆՉՈՒՄ_ ԻՆՉՔԱՆ ԷԼ ՀԱԿԱԴՐՎԵՍ, ՄԵԿ Է, ԲԱՆ ՉԻ ՓՈԽՎԻ, ԲԱՑԻ ՆՐԱՆԻՑ, ՈՐ ԴՈՒ ԻՆՔԴ ԿԱՐՈՂ ԷՍ ՏՈՒԺՎԵԼ...
Պրոպագանդայի գլխավոր թիրախները պետք է լինեն այս երեք բաները՝ 
1 Կաշառք
2 Վախ
 3 ԻՆՉՔԱՆ ԷԼ ՀԱԿԱԴՐՎԵՍ, ՄԵԿ Է, ԲԱՆ ՉԻ ՓՈԽՎԻ, ԲԱՑԻ ՆՐԱՆԻՑ, ՈՐ ԴՈՒ ԻՆՔԴ ԿԱՐՈՂ ԷՍ ՏՈՒԺՎԵԼ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Անդ ջան, գրածներիդ մեծ մասն իմ իմանալով նախատեսված են:


Իզուր քեզ հույս մի տուր։ 

Ամենալավատեսական հաշվարկներով, ապեր, Հայաստանի պաշտոնապես 3 միլիոն բնակչության միայն 10%-ը գիտի, թե ինչ ա սահմանադրությունը։ Էտ 10%-ի 10%-ը գիտի, որ ուզում են փոխեն: Դրա էլ 10%-ն ա էն կարծիքին որ փոխելը կամ չփոխելը իրա կյանքի վրա որևէ ազդեցություն ա թողնելու։ Դրա էլ 10%-ն ա պատրաստ դուրս գալ փողոց հանուն իրա իրավունքների։ Բայց էս վերջին 10%-ի 10%-ն ա որևէ հույս կապում ընդդիմադիր կուսակցությունների կամ քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնությունների հետ, քանի որ դառը փորձ ունի։ Այսիքնքնս, ապեր, սաղ բազարը 30 հոգու մասին ա։ Սրանից հանում ենք Սաշկի կեսը, տակը մնում ա 15 հոգի, որ պատրաստ ա ռեալ պայքարել սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների դեմ։

----------

Malxas (22.10.2015), Norton (22.10.2015), Tiger29 (22.10.2015), Բիձա (28.12.2015)

----------


## Ruby Rue

2:47-ից լսեք, թե ֆիզֆակի դեկան Ավագյանն ինչ ա ասում: Լավ վախեցրել են: Կարծիքս էլ ամրապնդվեց իր մասին:
Էսօր ֆակուլտետում էլ լավ խառը-մառը վիճակ էր, դեկանատի աշխատողները խառնված ֆռֆռում էին, ասում էին ստուգողներ կան:

----------

Chuk (23.10.2015), Mr. Annoying (22.10.2015)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> 2:47-ից լսեք, թե ֆիզֆակի դեկան Ավագյանն ինչ ա ասում: Լավ վախեցրել են: Կարծիքս էլ ամրապնդվեց իր մասին:
> Էսօր ֆակուլտետում էլ լավ խառը-մառը վիճակ էր, դեկանատի աշխատողները խառնված ֆռֆռում էին, ասում էին ստուգողներ կան:


Ավագյանը միշտ էլ տենց վախկոտ նազար ա եղել։ Նենց որ սաղ նորմալ ա։ Զարմանալու բան չկա։

----------


## anhush

հակադիր քաղաքական ուժի ներկայացուցիչի կողմից իմ առաջին ծանոթացած "պա սուծի" կարծիքն ա:
«Առաջարկված սահմանադրությունում խորհրդարանական համակարգը բնորոշող հիմնարար դրույթը՝ հոդված 89-ը, այնպիսի անորոշ և հեղհեղուկ ձևակերպում է ստացել, որ խորհրդարանական համակարգի անցնելու կամ չանցնելու մասին հնարավոր կլինի իմանալ հանրաքվեից հետո, սպասվող ընտրական օրենսգրքի փոփոխություններից հետո: Այլ կերպ ասած, խորհրդարանական համակարգի անցնելու կարևորագույն այս հարցը, փաստորեն, որոշում է ոչ թե ժողովուրդը, այլ այսօրվա խորհրդարանական մեծամասնությունը», - գրել է նախկին արտգործնախարարը։

Օսկանյանը նշել է, որ իրական խորհրդարանական համակարգ կլինի այն դեպքում, երբ հենց Սահմանադրությունում ամրագրվի, որ եթե առաջին տեղը գրաված ուժը չի կարողանում նախատեսված ժամկետում կոալիցիա ձևավորել, այդ իրավունքը տրվում է երկրորդ տեղը գրավածին, ապա՝ երրորդ տեղը գրաված քաղաքական ուժին, իսկ այս բոլորի անհաջողության դեպքում արդեն անցկացվում են խորհրդարանական նոր ընտրություններ, որոնց մասնակցում են բոլորը: «Ահա սա է խորհրդարանական համակարգի տառն ու ոգին, որը բացակայում է առաջարկվող սահմանադրության տեքստում», - գրել է նախկին արտգործնախարարը:

http://www.azatutyun.am/archive/news...ml?id=27320592

----------


## Chuk

> հակադիր քաղաքական ուժի ներկայացուցիչի կողմից իմ առաջին ծանոթացած "պա սուծի" կարծիքն ա:


Եթե ճիշտ ես ասում, ուրեմն պիտի ընդունես, որ չես հետևել գործընթացին: Էս հարցի մասին բազմիցս է խոսվել, շատերի կողմից  :Wink:

----------

anhush (23.10.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Իզուր քեզ հույս մի տուր։ 
> 
> Ամենալավատեսական հաշվարկներով, ապեր, Հայաստանի պաշտոնապես 3 միլիոն բնակչության միայն 10%-ը գիտի, թե ինչ ա սահմանադրությունը։ Էտ 10%-ի 10%-ը գիտի, որ ուզում են փոխեն: Դրա էլ 10%-ն ա էն կարծիքին որ փոխելը կամ չփոխելը իրա կյանքի վրա որևէ ազդեցություն ա թողնելու։ Դրա էլ 10%-ն ա պատրաստ դուրս գալ փողոց հանուն իրա իրավունքների։ Բայց էս վերջին 10%-ի 10%-ն ա որևէ հույս կապում ընդդիմադիր կուսակցությունների կամ քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնությունների հետ, քանի որ դառը փորձ ունի։ Այսիքնքնս, ապեր, սաղ բազարը 30 հոգու մասին ա։ Սրանից հանում ենք Սաշկի կեսը, տակը մնում ա 15 հոգի, որ պատրաստ ա ռեալ պայքարել սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների դեմ։


Ապեր, դու էս մեր մեջի Նոստրադամուսը, դու կարաս մատիցդ հոտ քաշես ու վերլուծես, բայց ես որ շրջանակների հետ էլ շփվում եմ (իսկ դրանք ահավոր բազմազան են), բացարձակ մեծամասնությունը տեղյակ են, ու եթե անգամ խորությամբ չեն հասկանում՝ դեմ են:

Ու դա էն դեպքում, երբ պաշտոնական քարոզչությունը դեռ չի սկսվել: Երբ նույն ՈՉ-երի մարզային հանդիպումները վաղն են մեկնարկում: Երբ թռուցիկները դեռ չեն բաժանվում: Երբ լիքը սենց բաներ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, դու էս մեր մեջի Նոստրադամուսը, դու կարաս մատիցդ հոտ քաշես ու վերլուծես, բայց ես որ շրջանակների հետ էլ շփվում եմ (իսկ դրանք ահավոր բազմազան են), բացարձակ մեծամասնությունը տեղյակ են, ու եթե անգամ խորությամբ չեն հասկանում՝ դեմ են:
> 
> Ու դա էն դեպքում, երբ պաշտոնական քարոզչությունը դեռ չի սկսվել: Երբ նույն ՈՉ-երի մարզային հանդիպումները վաղն են մեկնարկում: Երբ թռուցիկները դեռ չեն բաժանվում: Երբ լիքը սենց բաներ:


Դե հա էլի, իմ մատի հոտն էլ հենց տոշնի էտքան ա ասում տեղյակների մասին, 30.000 հոգի։ 

Ապեր, դուք շատ հզոր եք, թռուցիկ-մռուցիկ ․․․ նույնիսկ մարզային հանդիպումներ։ 

Ապեր, հարցին մի լուծում կա, սաղով ԱՅՈ ասելը։ 100% արդյունք ենք ապահովում Սերժիկի համար, Սերժիկը մանթոյից մեռնում ա  :LOL:

----------

Mr. Annoying (23.10.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> հակադիր քաղաքական ուժի ներկայացուցիչի կողմից իմ առաջին ծանոթացած "պա սուծի" կարծիքն ա:
> «Առաջարկված սահմանադրությունում խորհրդարանական համակարգը բնորոշող հիմնարար դրույթը՝ հոդված 89-ը ....


Ընգեր, դու փաստորեն նոր-նոր ես ծանոթանում էս ամեն ինչի հետ, բայց լրջագույն քաղաքական վերլուծություններ ես ակնկալում։ Էս հոդված 89-ի մասին արդեն մի քանի ամիս ա խոսում են։ Կարծեմ Վենետիկի հանձնաժողովն էլ ա առանձնացրել էս հարցը։ Ով դեմ ա խոսացել նոր սահմանադրությանը, առաջին խնդիրներից մեկը հենց էս հոդվածն ա եղել։ Քաք եմ կերել հիշեցնելու համար, որ դեռ հուլիս ամսին, նույնիսկ Ակումբի հենց էս թեմայում ա էս հարցը ձեռ հետ քննարկվել։

----------


## Chuk

> Դե հա էլի, իմ մատի հոտն էլ հենց տոշնի էտքան ա ասում տեղյակների մասին, 30.000 հոգի։ 
> 
> Ապեր, դուք շատ հզոր եք, թռուցիկ-մռուցիկ ․․․ նույնիսկ մարզային հանդիպումներ։ 
> 
> Ապեր, հարցին մի լուծում կա, սաղով ԱՅՈ ասելը։ 100% արդյունք ենք ապահովում Սերժիկի համար, Սերժիկը մանթոյից մեռնում ա


Ճիշտ էր քեզ չարձագանքելու որոշումս  :Jpit:

----------

Տրիբուն (23.10.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ինձ հենց նոր հիշեցրին, որ ԱՅՈ-ի 100% արդյունք ապահովել ամեն դեպքում հնարավոր չի։ Առավելագույնը 50% .... Սաշիկ forever ...  :Sad:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ճիշտ էր քեզ չարձագանքելու որոշումս


Դու նկատել ես, որ մեկ-մեկ, դու էլ ես կարում ճիշտ որոշումներ ընդունես։ Հետս շփվելուց ա, Չուկ ջան, ահագին առաջընթաց կա մոտդ  :Tongue:

----------


## Chuk

> Ոչ-ի ճակատի քարոզարշավի հետ կապված մի քանի դիտարկում ունեմ, որոնք համարում եմ կարևոր։ Ըստ իս ընդդիմության խնդիրներից մեկը այն է, որ ինքը նույն տրամաբանությամբ է իր քարոզարշավը կազմակերպում ինչ իշխանությունը կամ 15 տարի առաջվա ընդդիմությունը, ոչ մի նոր բան, այնինչ կարևոր եմ համարում մյուս երկրներում կատարված հաջողված փորձը կիրառել նաև Հայաստանում։ Օրինակ Մոսկվայի քաղաքապետի 2013թ․ ընտրությունները կարծում եմ էֆֆեկտիվ կարող է լինել նաև այս պարագայում։
> Ոչ-ի ճակատը հաշվի առնելով այս քաղաքական կառուցվածը պետք է անի մի քանի քայլ, կախված նաև ֆինանսական հնարավորություններից։
> 1, Փորձի գտնել հնարավորինս շատ ֆինանսական աղբյուրներ
> 2,Հայաստանի բոլոր մարզերում ներգրավվի որքան հնարավոր է շատ համախոհ կամավորներ  աշխատանքներում


Անդ ջան, մի քիչ շուտ-շուտ սենց բաներ գրի, ՈՉ-ին ֆայմի գցի  :Jpit: 




> *«ՈՉ»-ի քարոզարշավի շտաբի դիմումը Հայաստանի քաղաքացիներին*
> 23 հոկտեմբերի, 2015թ.
> Երևան
> 
> 
> 
> *Հայաստանի սիրելի Քաղաքացի,
> *
> Դեկտեմբերի 6-ին նշանակված է սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների հանրաքվե: Այն, ըստ էության, որոշելու է, թե արդյո՞ք Սերժ Սարգսյանը հնարավորություն կստանա մնալ մեր երկրի միահեծան ղեկավարը, թե՞ ստիված է լինելու հեռանալ՝ բացելով Հայաստանի ժողովրդավարական զարգացման հեռանկարը:
> ...




Նաև հանդիպումներ էսօր՝

Գյուղ Ղուկասավան.


Գյուղ Դաշտավան.

----------

John (23.10.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Թարմ նկար՝ Գյուղ Հովտաշեն

----------

John (23.10.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հեղափոխականների հանդիպումը գյուղական ինտելեգենցիայի հետ  :LOL:

----------

Բիձա (28.12.2015), Ռուֆուս (23.10.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Հեղափոխականների հանդիպումը գյուղական ինտելեգենցիայի հետ


Ա՜խ, արա, էս ի՜նչ վատ ու անթույլատելի բան են անում...

----------


## Chuk

Պատկերավոր ցուցադրություն, թե ինչու՞ չի կարելի վստահել Սերժիկ Սարգսյանի խոսքին.

----------

Տրիբուն (23.10.2015)

----------


## Norton

> Անդ ջան, մի քիչ շուտ-շուտ սենց բաներ գրի, ՈՉ-ին ֆայմի գցի 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Նաև հանդիպումներ էսօր՝
> 
> Գյուղ Ղուկասավան.
> ...


Հաշվեհամար ու վստահված անձ ու դիտորդ ամեն դեպքում պետքա անեին, իսկ կամավորների հավաքագորում տենց էլ չկա, իրազեկման համար ու քարոզարշավի։

----------


## Chuk

> Հաշվեհամար ու վստահված անձ ու դիտորդ ամեն դեպքում պետքա անեին, իսկ կամավորների հավաքագորում տենց էլ չկա, իրազեկման համար ու քարոզարշավի։


Անդ, թարգի, գոնե ոչ դու:
Ինչ ա, պետք ա գան դռանդ առաջ չոքեն ու խնդրեն 10 դրամ տալ: Հենց սենց ա լինում ֆինանսավորում փնտրելը:








Իսկ կամավորների հարցով: Հմմմ... ցավոք բոլոր կամավորներն արդեն հետներս են, ավելի կարևոր ա ընտրատեղամասերում հսկողների հավաքագրումը: Փաստից չես փախնի, ակտիվ գործունեություն ծավալել քչերն են պատրաստ:

----------


## Norton

> Անդ, թարգի, գոնե ոչ դու:
> Ինչ ա, պետք ա գան դռանդ առաջ չոքեն ու խնդրեն 10 դրամ տալ: Հենց սենց ա լինում ֆինանսավորում փնտրելը:
> 
> 
> Իսկ կամավորների հարցով: Հմմմ... ցավոք բոլոր կամավորներն արդեն հետներս են, ավելի կարևոր ա ընտրատեղամասերում հսկողների հավաքագրումը: Փաստից չես փախնի, ակտիվ գործունեություն ծավալել քչերն են պատրաստ:


Փաստը էնա, որ մեկա, բոլոր ընտրատեղմասերը ծածկել չի լինելու, փաստ է նաև, որ բնակչության մեծ մասը տեղյակ չի սամանադրական փոփոխությունների մասին և ինչա ներկայացնում իրանից։ Այսինքն պետքա բան լինի պահելու տեղամասում, որ պահես, այդքանը: Իսկ ակտիվ քարոզարշավ կազմակերպելու համար պետքա 80-100 մարդ, որը էտ կոնսոլիդացիա ունեցող ուժի համար խնդիր չի, թե՞ խնդիրա։
Գումարի առումով ես չեմ ասել գան չոքեն խնդրեն, դա ինտերնետով էլ կարան անեն, բայց իրազեկելու հարցում պետքա գան էլ համոզեն են, բացատրել են ու ամեն ինչ անեն ինչ հնարավորա, որ ես գնամ ու ոչ ասեմ, եսը դա պայմանական անձա կարա լինի ցանկացած մարդ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ կամավորների հարցով: Հմմմ... ցավոք բոլոր կամավորներն արդեն հետներս են, ավելի կարևոր ա ընտրատեղամասերում հսկողների հավաքագրումը: Փաստից չես փախնի, ակտիվ գործունեություն ծավալել քչերն են պատրաստ:


Փաստորեն իմ ասած 15 հոգին են, ապեր։ Իսկ դու չես ուզում հետս շփվես։

----------


## Chuk

> Փաստը էնա, որ մեկա, բոլոր ընտրատեղմասերը ծածկել չի լինելու, փաստ է նաև, որ բնակչության մեծ մասը տեղյակ չի սամանադրական փոփոխությունների մասին և ինչա ներկայացնում իրանից։ Այսինքն պետքա բան լինի պահելու տեղամասում, որ պահես, այդքանը: Իսկ ակտիվ քարոզարշավ կազմակերպելու համար պետքա 80-100 մարդ, որը էտ կոնսոլիդացիա ունեցող ուժի համար խնդիր չի, թե՞ խնդիրա։
> Գումարի առումով ես չեմ ասել գան չոքեն խնդրեն, դա ինտերնետով էլ կարան անեն, բայց իրազեկելու հարցում պետքա գան էլ համոզեն են, բացատրել են ու ամեն ինչ անեն ինչ հնարավորա, որ ես գնամ ու ոչ ասեմ, եսը դա պայմանական անձա կարա լինի ցանկացած մարդ։


Անդ ջան, շատ ավելի շատ ակտիվ մարդ կա, ովքեր կիրականացնեն հրաշալի քարոզարշավ։

Ասածս էն էր, որ էդ ակտւվների շրջանակը հիմնականում հայտնի ա, մյուսներն էլ իրանք են գալիս միանում։ Ավելի շատերը կմիանան միայն որոշակի գործընթացներից հետո։

Ինչ-որ շատ տարօրինակ ձևով եք նայում քաղաքական գործընթացներին։ Անդ, ինչ ես կարծում, ռուսական և այկ փորձն ուսումնասիրված չի՞։ Եթե դու կազմակերպչական հարցերը միայն տեսական հարթությունում ես դատում, էդ մարդիկ բացի տեսականից նաև պրակտիկ քաղաքականությամբ են զգում ինչ ռեսուրս ունեն, որ քայլը ու ոնց կարող են կատարել։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Անդ ջան, շատ ավելի շատ ակտիվ մարդ կա, ովքեր կիրականացնեն հրաշալի քարոզարշավ։


Չուկ, մուկը ավելի շատ տեղակալ ունի, քան ՈՉ-ը ակտիվիստ։ 

Կարա՞մ ստեղ ԱՅՈ-ի քարոզարաշավ անեմ։ Չես արգելափակի, չէ՞։ 




> Ինչ-որ շատ տարօրինակ ձևով եք նայում քաղաքական գործընթացներին։ Անդ, ինչ ես կարծում, ռուսական և այկ փորձն ուսումնասիրված չի՞։ Եթե դու կազմակերպչական հարցերը միայն տեսական հարթությունում ես դատում, էդ մարդիկ բացի տեսականից նաև պրակտիկ քաղաքականությամբ են զգում ինչ ռեսուրս ունեն, որ քայլը ու ոնց կարող են կատարել։


Կարո՞ղ ա քաղաքական վերլուծություն էլ անեք, ահագին պրակտիկա ունեք։ Ձեզ մի հազար անգամ խնդրել ենք չէ՞, որ քաղաքականությամբ էլ չզբաղվեք։ Տենում եք համ ձեր առողջությանն ա վնաս, համ մեր։

----------

Norton (25.10.2015), Բիձա (28.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, մուկը ավելի շատ տեղակալ ունի, քան ՈՉ-ը ակտիվիստ։ 
> 
> Կարա՞մ ստեղ ԱՅՈ-ի քարոզարաշավ անեմ։ Չես արգելափակի, չէ՞։ 
> 
> 
> 
> Կարո՞ղ ա քաղաքական վերլուծություն էլ անեք, ահագին պրակտիկա ունեք։ Ձեզ մի հազար անգամ խնդրել ենք չէ՞, որ քաղաքականությամբ էլ չզբաղվեք։ Տենում եք համ ձեր առողջությանն ա վնաս, համ մեր։


Էսքան էջ այո ես գովերգում, արգելե՞լ ենք  :LOL: 


Իրանք՝ ֆինանսական հսկայական ռեսուրսների շնորհիվ, այո, ավելի մեծ քանակող «ակտիվիստ» կունենան։ Բայց արդյունավետությունը կարող ա ավելի փոքր լինել, քանզի ու վասնզի դրանք գաղափարական ակտիվիստներ չեն լինի՝ ի տարբերություն ոչականների։

----------


## Norton

> Անդ ջան, շատ ավելի շատ ակտիվ մարդ կա, ովքեր կիրականացնեն հրաշալի քարոզարշավ։
> 
> Ասածս էն էր, որ էդ ակտւվների շրջանակը հիմնականում հայտնի ա, մյուսներն էլ իրանք են գալիս միանում։ Ավելի շատերը կմիանան միայն որոշակի գործընթացներից հետո։
> 
> Ինչ-որ շատ տարօրինակ ձևով եք նայում քաղաքական գործընթացներին։ Անդ, ինչ ես կարծում, ռուսական և այկ փորձն ուսումնասիրված չի՞։ Եթե դու կազմակերպչական հարցերը միայն տեսական հարթությունում ես դատում, էդ մարդիկ բացի տեսականից նաև պրակտիկ քաղաքականությամբ են զգում ինչ ռեսուրս ունեն, որ քայլը ու ոնց կարող են կատարել։


Արտ ջան, չգիտեմ, ով ինչ փորձա ուսումնասիրել կամ ինչա հաշվարկել, բայց որպես կանոն արդյունքը միշտ նույնա եղել, նենց չի որ գրքից երկու սահմանում եմ անգիր արել ստեղ ասում եմ էդա ճիշտը  :Jpit: 
Ընդհանրապես տրամաբանությունը էնա, որ ոչ թե բնակչությունա գալիս որևէ ուժի խնդրում, որ մի բան անեն, այլ այդ ուժնա գնում բնակչությանը, խնդրում, համոզում որ իրա ասածին վստահեն։ Մեր ընդդիմությունը կարծումա, որ մեր բնակչությունը բայ դիֆոլթ ընդդիմադիրա ու առանց որևէ բանի գալույա իրանց կողքնա կանգնելու, իրանց մնումա հաշվելուց ուշադիր լինեն, որ այդ ձայները չփոշիացվեն  :Pardon:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ ջան, չգիտեմ, ով ինչ փորձա ուսումնասիրել կամ ինչա հաշվարկել, բայց որպես կանոն արդյունքը միշտ նույնա եղել, նենց չի որ գրքից երկու սահմանում եմ անգիր արել ստեղ ասում եմ էդա ճիշտը 
> Ընդհանրապես տրամաբանությունը էնա, որ ոչ թե բնակչությունա գալիս որևէ ուժի խնդրում, որ մի բան անեն, այլ այդ ուժնա գնում բնակչությանը, խնդրում, համոզում որ իրա ասածին վստահեն։ Մեր ընդդիմությունը կարծումա, որ մեր բնակչությունը բայ դիֆոլթ ընդդիմադիրա ու առանց որևէ բանի գալույա իրանց կողքնա կանգնելու, իրանց մնումա հաշվելուց ուշադիր լինեն, որ այդ ձայները չփոշիացվեն


Անդ, «Չեք անցկացնի» ամեն ձևով բնակչությանը փորձում ա խնդրել, որ իրան վստահեն, ի՞նչ ես խոսում:

Ամենաշատը չեմ հասկանում, որ մի բանից հենց հիասթափվում եք, սկսում եք մենակ սև գույնի տակ տեսնել: Կարգին թիմ ա, կարգին գործ ա ուզում անել, մենակ կանգնել ու ասում եք «վատ ա անում, թող սենց աներ, նենց աներ, մեծամիտ ա, սենց ա, նենց ա»: Տենց չի էլի ձևը:

----------


## Norton

> Անդ, «Չեք անցկացնի» ամեն ձևով բնակչությանը փորձում ա խնդրել, որ իրան վստահեն, ի՞նչ ես խոսում:
> 
> Ամենաշատը չեմ հասկանում, որ մի բանից հենց հիասթափվում եք, սկսում եք մենակ սև գույնի տակ տեսնել: Կարգին թիմ ա, կարգին գործ ա ուզում անել, մենակ կանգնել ու ասում եք «վատ ա անում, թող սենց աներ, նենց աներ, մեծամիտ ա, սենց ա, նենց ա»: Տենց չի էլի ձևը:


Ես չեմ հիասթափվել,նենց չի որ պայծառ աշխատում էին հիմա վատ են աշխատում հիասթափվել եմ, ուստի կարծում եմ կարող եմ համարվել բավականաչափ օբյեկտիվ էս հարցում, որովհետև որևէ շահգրգռավություն չկա սուբյեկտիվ լինելու։ Իսկ աշխատանքը կերևա ուշոտ։ Թող ամեն ինչ շատ կազմակերպված լինի ես անձամբ ուրախ կլինեմ, որ մի կազմակերպված ուժ կա, որ մի 2 հազար մարդա կարում հավաքի հրապարակում։

----------


## Chuk

> Ես չեմ հիասթափվել,նենց չի որ պայծառ աշխատում էին հիմա վատ են աշխատում հիասթափվել եմ, ուստի կարծում եմ կարող եմ համարվել բավականաչափ օբյեկտիվ էս հարցում, որովհետև որևէ շահգրգռավություն չկա սուբյեկտիվ լինելու։ Իսկ աշխատանքը կերևա ուշոտ։ Թող ամեն ինչ շատ կազմակերպված լինի ես անձամբ ուրախ կլինեմ, որ մի կազմակերպված ուժ կա, որ մի 2 հազար մարդա կարում հավաքի հրապարակում։


Անդ ջան, ամեն ինչ կախված ա նրանից, թե հետո գնահատելու ինչ չափանիշներ կդնես: Օրինակ ես ամեն դեպքում հավանական եմ համարում, որ չստացվի նոր Սահմանադրությունն ընդունելու դեմն առնել: Հիմա եթե տենց լինի, ու դու միայն վերջնարդյունքը նայես, ոնց ասենք Տրիբուն ձյաս ա անում, կասես լավ չաշխատեցին: Ես դա սխալ մոտեցում եմ համարում: Բայց ապրենք, տեսնենք: Հավանականը մի կողմ, բայց շանսեր ամեն դեպքում կան:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Անդ ջան, ամեն ինչ կախված ա նրանից, թե հետո գնահատելու ինչ չափանիշներ կդնես:


Դե հա, եթե որպես չափանիշ ընդունենք ՀԱԿ-ի արած անիմաստ հայտարությունների քանակը, Լևնի ելույթների երկարությունը, սրա-նրա հետ համագհործակցել/երկխոսելու ձախողված փորձերը, ապա ՀԱԿ-ը հաղթել ա ԱՄՆ կոնգրեսի ընտրություններում, Լևոն Զուրաբյան էլ Մեծ Բրիտանիայի լորդերի պալատի սպիքեռն ա։

----------


## Zodiac

> Թարմ նկար՝ Գյուղ Հովտաշեն


Տեսնես խի՞ չկա էդ հանդիպումների վիդեոն:
Կա՞րող ա գյուղացիք փող են ուզել <<ոչ >> ասելու համար: :Think:

----------


## Zodiac

Համ նալին, համ մեխին

Կարա՞ք ասեք, էս աղջկա էդ երկար բարակ ասելիքը <<այո՞>> -ի քարոզչություն է, թե՞ <<ոչ >> -ի:

----------


## Zodiac

Համ նալին, համ մեխին
Կարա՞ք ասեք, էս մարդու էդ երկար բարակ ասելիքը <<այո՞>> -ի քարոզչություն է, թե՞ <<ոչ >> -ի:

----------


## Chuk

> Տեսնես խի՞ չկա էդ հանդիպումների վիդեոն:
> Կա՞րող ա գյուղացիք փող են ուզել <<ոչ >> ասելու համար:


Վափշետո էս նկարներն էլ ընդամենը մասնակիցների կողմից սիրողական, հեռախոսով նկարած նկար ա:

----------


## Zodiac

Համ նալին, համ մեխին
Կարա՞ք ասեք, էս մարդու էդ երկար բարակ ասելիքը <<այո՞>> -ի քարոզչություն է, թե՞ <<ոչ >> -ի:

----------


## Chuk

Սրանց սղագրություննե՞րը կան, կարդանք, տեսնենք ինչ են ասում: Արմեն Բադալյանին դեռ կուզեմ լսել, էն երկուսի վրա վստահ չեմ, որ արժի էդքան ժամանակ ծախսել: Սղագրությունը գոնե արագ կկարդանք:

----------


## Zodiac

Համ նալին, համ մեխին
Կարա՞ք ասեք, էս մարդու էդ երկար բարակ ասելիքը <<այո՞>> -ի քարոզչություն է, թե՞ <<ոչ >> -ի:

----------


## Chuk

> Համ նալին, համ մեխին
> Կարա՞ք ասեք, էս մարդու էդ երկար բարակ ասելիքը <<այո՞>> -ի քարոզչություն է, թե՞ <<ոչ >> -ի:


Այ էս մեկինը գիտեմ՝ այոի  :Jpit:

----------


## Արէա

Էս նոր սահմանադրությամբ եթե խորհրդարանական ընտրություններում մեկը հավաքի 40%, մյուսը 30%, էն մեկն էլ 25%, էս երկրորդն ու երրորդը կարան ձևավորեն կոալիցիա ու իրե՞նք ձևավորեն կառավարություն, ոչ թե առաջին տեղ գրաված ուժը՞։

----------


## Chuk

> Էս նոր սահմանադրությամբ եթե խորհրդարանական ընտրություններում մեկը հավաքի 40%, մյուսը 30%, էն մեկն էլ 25%, էս երկրորդն ու երրորդը կարան ձևավորեն կոալիցիա ու իրե՞նք ձևավորեն կառավարություն, ոչ թե առաջին տեղ գրաված ուժը՞։


Ոչինչ հայտնի չի: Համապատասխան հոդվածը սա ա.




> Հոդված 89. Ազգային ժողովի կազմը եւ ընտրության կարգը
> 
> 1. Ազգային ժողովը կազմված է առնվազն հարյուր մեկ պատգամավորից:
> 
> 2. Ազգային ժողովում Ընտրական օրենսգրքով սահմանված կարգով տեղեր են հատկացվում ազգային փոքրամասնությունների ներկայացուցիչներին:
> 
> 3. Ազգային ժողովն ընտրվում է համամասնական ընտրակարգով: Ազգային ժողովի ընտրակարգը պետք է երաշխավորի Ազգային ժողովում կայուն խորհրդարանական մեծամասնության ձեւավորումը:
> 
> 4. *Եթե Ազգային ժողովի ընտրության առաջին փուլի արդյունքում կամ Ընտրական օրենսգրքով սահմանված ժամկետում եւ կարգով կայուն խորհրդարանական մեծամասնություն չի ձեւավորվում*, ապա անցկացվում է ընտրության երկրորդ փուլ, որին մասնակցում են առավելագույն ձայներ ստացած երկու կուսակցությունները (դաշինքները): Այդ կուսակցությունները (դաշինքները) առաջին փուլում ընտրական արգելապատնեշները հաղթահարած կուսակցությունների (դաշինքների) հետ կարող են ձեւավորել նոր դաշինքներ:
> ...


Ստեղ անգամ սահմանված չի, թե կայուն մեծամասնությունը որն ա, դա սահմանվելու ա ընտրական օրենսգրքով՝ առանց ժողովրդի մասնակցության, ԱԺ-ում (իսկ ԱԺ-ն գիտենք, դակում ա էն, ինչ իրան տալիս են):

Ընտրական օրենսգրքում կարող են նենց բաներ սահմանվել, որ ասածդ ոչ մի կերպ չլինի: Ինչքան էլ ծայրահեղական թվա գրածս, բերեմ մի քանի օրինակ.

*Օրինակ 1.* Կայուն մեծամասնություն սահմանվի պատգամավորների 80%-ը:
*Օրինակ 2.* Ընտրական օրենսգրքով սահմանվի, որ կայուն մեծամասնություն, կոալիցիա կազմելու առաջնային մանդատ (կամ ուղղակի մանդատ) տրվում է միայն առավելագույն ձայներ ստացած կուսակցությանը (դաշինքին):

Եվ այլն:

Ու ամենակարևորը: Սա կարող ա միշտ փոփոխվի՝ ըստ տվյալ պահի պահանջի: ԱԺ-ի ձեռքն ա լինում:

----------

Արէա (27.10.2015)

----------


## Norton

Ժող․ ով կարա ասի, ինչ հիմքով ու ոնց կարան մարդուն ընտրական ցուցակից հանեն։ ՀՀ-ից բացակայելը հիմքա՞ հանելու։

----------


## Chuk



----------

Norton (30.10.2015), Աթեիստ (29.10.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժող․ ով կարա ասի, ինչ հիմքով ու ոնց կարան մարդուն ընտրական ցուցակից հանեն։ ՀՀ-ից բացակայելը հիմքա՞ հանելու։


Ապեր, ՀՀ-ից բացակայելու, տնից տեղից հեռու, կորած լինելու, մեռած լինելու հիմքով հիմա ընտրացուցակ մտցնում են, ոչ թե ընտրացուցակից հանում։

----------

Kuk (30.10.2015)

----------


## Rammstein

Երեկ հեռուստացույցով ականջի պոչով լսեցի, որ ԱԺ-ում ինչ-որ քննարկում էին նույնականացման քարտերով մարդկանց քվեարկելու հնարավորություն տալու հարցը ու ինչ-որ լավ չհասկացա, հիմա ով որ հին անձնագրերից չունի, այլ ունի ID քարտ ու կենսաչափական անձնագիր, ինքը չի՞ կարող հանրաքվեին մասնակցել:  :Shok:

----------


## Chuk

> Երեկ հեռուստացույցով ականջի պոչով լսեցի, որ ԱԺ-ում ինչ-որ քննարկում էին նույնականացման քարտերով մարդկանց քվեարկելու հնարավորություն տալու հարցը ու ինչ-որ լավ չհասկացա, հիմա ով որ հին անձնագրերից չունի, այլ ունի ID քարտ ու կենսաչափական անձնագիր, ինքը չի՞ կարող հանրաքվեին մասնակցել:


Բնականաբար ունի, Ռամշ ջան:

Չգիտեմ ինչ հաղորդում ես նայել, բայց խնդիրը համառոտ նկարագրեմ: Եթե սովորական անձնագրում նշում արվում ա քվեարկելու մասին ու անձնագրի տերը երկրորդ տեղը չի կարող ներկայանալ, ապա ID-ի card-ի դեպքում մեխանիզմ սահմանած չի:


Կարճ սենց: Եթե իմ անունը գրած ա 76 տարբեր ընտրատեղամասերում բայց ես ունեմ հին անձնագիր, իմ անձնագրում կնիք են դնում ու հաջորդ 75-ում տեսնում են, որ ես արդեն քվեարկել եմ: ID Card-ի դեպքում հաջորդ ընտրատեղամասում ոչ մեկը չի իմանում որ ես արդեն քվեարկել եմ՝ ոչ վստահված անձինք, ոչ դիտորդները, ոչ լրագրողները: Ու կասկած կա, որ ID Card-երով բազմակի քվեարկություն ա լինելու:

----------

Rammstein (30.10.2015), Տրիբուն (30.10.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բնականաբար ունի, Ռամշ ջան:
> 
> Չգիտեմ ինչ հաղորդում ես նայել, բայց խնդիրը համառոտ նկարագրեմ: Եթե սովորական անձնագրում նշում արվում ա քվեարկելու մասին ու անձնագրի տերը երկրորդ տեղը չի կարող ներկայանալ, ապա ID-ի card-ի դեպքում մեխանիզմ սահմանած չի:
> 
> 
> Կարճ սենց: Եթե իմ անունը գրած ա 76 տարբեր ընտրատեղամասերում բայց ես ունեմ հին անձնագիր, իմ անձնագրում կնիք են դնում ու հաջորդ 75-ում տեսնում են, որ ես արդեն քվեարկել եմ: ID Card-ի դեպքում հաջորդ ընտրատեղամասում ոչ մեկը չի իմանում որ ես արդեն քվեարկել եմ՝ ոչ վստահված անձինք, ոչ դիտորդները, ոչ լրագրողները: Ու կասկած կա, որ ID Card-երով բազմակի քվեարկություն ա լինելու:


Ես ներքին զգացողություն ունեմ, որ էս հանրաքվեին մի 7-8 միլիոն մարդ ա մասնակցելու։ Թուրքերի աչքը հանելու ենք ․․․

----------

Chuk (30.10.2015), Mr. Annoying (30.10.2015), Բիձա (28.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Ես ներքին զգացողություն ունեմ, որ էս հանրաքվեին մի 7-8 միլիոն մարդ ա մասնակցելու։ Թուրքերի աչքը հանելու ենք ․․․


Մասնակիցներն ասածդ թվից մի 40-80 հազարով ավել են լինելու, էդքանը կողմ քվեարկողներն են լինելու  :Jpit:

----------


## Rammstein

> Բնականաբար ունի, Ռամշ ջան:
> 
> Չգիտեմ ինչ հաղորդում ես նայել, բայց խնդիրը համառոտ նկարագրեմ: Եթե սովորական անձնագրում նշում արվում ա քվեարկելու մասին ու անձնագրի տերը երկրորդ տեղը չի կարող ներկայանալ, ապա ID-ի card-ի դեպքում մեխանիզմ սահմանած չի:
> 
> 
> Կարճ սենց: Եթե իմ անունը գրած ա 76 տարբեր ընտրատեղամասերում բայց ես ունեմ հին անձնագիր, իմ անձնագրում կնիք են դնում ու հաջորդ 75-ում տեսնում են, որ ես արդեն քվեարկել եմ: ID Card-ի դեպքում հաջորդ ընտրատեղամասում ոչ մեկը չի իմանում որ ես արդեն քվեարկել եմ՝ ոչ վստահված անձինք, ոչ դիտորդները, ոչ լրագրողները: Ու կասկած կա, որ ID Card-երով բազմակի քվեարկություն ա լինելու:


ԱԺ-ն էին ցույց տալիս, ոնց որ ուղղակի լրատվական էր, լավ չեմ հիշում:
Հիմա եթե իմ տեղամասը 3/13-ն ա, բնականաբար իմ անունը ուրիշ տեղամասի ցուցակում դժվար թե լինի:
Այսինքն` խնդիրը էն ա, որ կեղծարարների անունները նախապես կարան լինեն տարբեր ցուցակներում ու ոչ մեկ չկարանա՞ բռնացնի, որ առաջին անգամ չեն քվեարկում:

Հա, ի դեպ էլի ականջի պոչով ֆիքսեցի, որ նաեւ մտահոգված էին, որ էն մարդիկ, ովքեր համ ID քարտ ունեն, համ էլ հին անձնագրերից, կարող ա նենց ստացվի, որ երկուսով էլ մեկական անգամ քվեարկեն: Բայց էդ պահն էլ չհասկացա, չէ՞ որ տեղամասում ամեն քվեարկող իրա անվան դիմաց ստորագրում ա քվեարկելուց առաջ:
Ես էլ ունեմ, էլի համ ID, համ հին անձնագիր, դրա համար եմ հարցնում:  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> ԱԺ-ն էին ցույց տալիս, ոնց որ ուղղակի լրատվական էր, լավ չեմ հիշում:
> Հիմա եթե իմ տեղամասը 3/13-ն ա, բնականաբար իմ անունը ուրիշ տեղամասի ցուցակում դժվար թե լինի:
> Այսինքն` խնդիրը էն ա, որ կեղծարարների անունները նախապես կարան լինեն տարբեր ցուցակներում ու ոչ մեկ չկարանա՞ բռնացնի, որ առաջին անգամ չեն քվեարկում:
> 
> Հա, ի դեպ էլի ականջի պոչով ֆիքսեցի, որ նաեւ մտահոգված էին, որ էն մարդիկ, ովքեր համ ID քարտ ունեն, համ էլ հին անձնագրերից, կարող ա նենց ստացվի, որ երկուսով էլ մեկական անգամ քվեարկեն: Բայց էդ պահն էլ չհասկացա, չէ՞ որ տեղամասում ամեն քվեարկող իրա անվան դիմաց ստորագրում ա քվեարկելուց առաջ:
> Ես էլ ունեմ, էլի համ ID, համ հին անձնագիր, դրա համար եմ հարցնում:


Ռամշ, դու քո անունը ստուգում ես, տեսնում ես որ քո ընտրատեղամասնում կա, գնում ես ու քվեարկում ես: Երկու անգամ չես կարող: Վերջ: Դու խնդիր չունես, քո հետ կապված խնդիր չկա: Կգնաս նույնականացման քարտով թե անձնագրով էական չի:



Միակ հնարավոր խնդիրն էն ա, որ դու գնաս ու ասեն «Բռատ, դու արդեն քվեարկել ես»: Եթե նախկինում դու կարող իր անձնագիրդ ցույց տայիր ու ասեիր «տեսեք, կնիք չկա», հիմա չես կարող:  Քեզ կարող են ասել «ո՜նց, եկել, քվեարկել ես, հրես ստորագրությունդ»: Եթե զահլա ունենաս, կգնաս դատարանի ճանապարհով ու կապացուցես, որ ստորագրողը դու չես եղել:

Բայց էս ոնց-որ դրանց իդեա եմ տալիս: Իրականում էս մեթոդին դժվար թե դիմեն  :Smile:

----------

Rammstein (30.10.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես էլ ունեմ, էլի համ ID, համ հին անձնագիր, դրա համար եմ հարցնում:


Ամեն դեպքում չմոռանաս, որ ԱՅՈ պիտի քվեարկես։ Քանի անգամ ուզում ես քվերակի, բայց լավ կանես, որ մի անգամով չբավարարվես։ Տենց հազվադեպ հաճույքներից պետք ա օրվա մեջ մի քանի անգամ օգտվել։

----------


## Chuk



----------

Աթեիստ (30.10.2015)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ամեն դեպքում չմոռանաս, որ ԱՅՈ պիտի քվեարկես։ Քանի անգամ ուզում ես քվերակի, բայց լավ կանես, որ մի անգամով չբավարարվես։ Տենց հազվադեպ հաճույքներից պետք ա օրվա մեջ մի քանի անգամ օգտվել։


Եթե հարցը ձեւակերպված լինի «Դե՞մ եք սահմանադրական փոփոխություններին, խոսք եմ տալիս այո քվեարկել։  :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (30.10.2015)

----------


## John

Թրաշ եմ պահելու,  համեստ հագնված, առավոտ ութին գնամ անձնագրով հանրաքվեմ, ցերեկը թրաշվեմ, մազերս կանաչ ներկեմ, իրիկունը ID քարտով կոստով-բան,  գնամ քվեարկելու։ Ու վայն եկել տարել ա էն ընտրատեղամասը, որտեղ անունիս դեմը ստորագրած կլնի էդ պահին։ Սաղին խառնելու եմ իրար, հայտնվեմ լրատվականների  ուշադրության կենտրոնում․․․ կանաչ մազերով ու կոստով․․․ ափսոս հավես չեմ ունենա էդքանն անելու

----------

Տրիբուն (30.10.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Թրաշ եմ պահելու,  համեստ հագնված, առավոտ ութին գնամ անձնագրով հանրաքվեմ, ցերեկը թրաշվեմ, մազերս կանաչ ներկեմ, իրիկունը ID քարտով կոստով-բան,  գնամ քվեարկելու։ Ու վայն եկել տարել ա էն ընտրատեղամասը, որտեղ անունիս դեմը ստորագրած կլնի էդ պահին։ Սաղին խառնելու եմ իրար, հայտնվեմ լրատվականների  ուշադրության կենտրոնում․․․ կանաչ մազերով ու կոստով․․․ ափսոս հավես չեմ ունենա էդքանն անելու


Պիտի կարողանաս ստորագրությունդ նենց անես, որ քո հետ ձեռագիրը հետագայում՝ փորձագիտական ատյաններով անցնելուց հետո չնույնականացվի:

Իրանց կեղծարարների դեպքում տենց խնդիր չկա, որտև ընթացք չի տրվելու, լրիվ իրանց սցենարով գնալու ա: Իրանց սցենարից դուրս տենց բան անես, սաղ հնարավոր միջոցների օգտագործելով կապացուցեն, որ դու ես եղել առավոտը քվեարկողը: Ուրիշ հարց, որ ասենք մի 50000 հոգի տենց բան անի  :Smile:

----------


## John

> Պիտի կարողանաս ստորագրությունդ նենց անես, որ քո հետ ձեռագիրը հետագայում՝ փորձագիտական ատյաններով անցնելուց հետո չնույնականացվի:
> 
> Իրանց կեղծարարների դեպքում տենց խնդիր չկա, որտև ընթացք չի տրվելու, լրիվ իրանց սցենարով գնալու ա: Իրանց սցենարից դուրս տենց բան անես, սաղ հնարավոր միջոցների օգտագործելով կապացուցեն, որ դու ես եղել առավոտը քվեարկողը: Ուրիշ հարց, որ ասենք մի 50000 հոգի տենց բան անի


Եթե գործը դրան հասնի՝ անձնագրիս մեջի կնիքն էլ հերիք է փաստելու համար, որ ես եմ մասնակցել առավոտյան))  բայց որ տենց մտադրություն լինի ընտրությունը շիլաշփոթ սարքելու՝ կողմ եմ, միանշանակ )))

----------

Chuk (30.10.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե գործը դրան հասնի՝ անձնագրիս մեջի կնիքն էլ հերիք է փաստելու համար, որ ես եմ մասնակցել առավոտյան))  բայց որ տենց մտադրություն լինի ընտրությունը շիլաշփոթ սարքելու՝ կողմ եմ, միանշանակ )))


Ես քեզ բալետ կանեմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

Հանրահավաքին, ցավոք, կարող ա մի քիչ ուշոտ հասնեմ. հոգեհանգստի պետք է գնամ:
Բայց ընկերներիս, թեկուզ ուշ հասնելով, հույս ունեմ տեսնել:


ԷՍՕՐ

----------

Աթեիստ (30.10.2015)

----------


## anhush

> 


իմիջայլոց թեմայի հետ առաջին հայացիքց էնքան էլ կապ չունեցող մի բան ասեմ:
Էս սիրուն աղջկան ներքևից նկարելը էնքան էլ լավ միտք չի  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> իմիջայլոց թեմայի հետ առաջին հայացիքց էնքան էլ կապ չունեցող մի բան ասեմ:
> Էս սիրուն աղջկան ներքևից նկարելը էնքան էլ լավ միտք չի


Լուսանկարչին որ գտնեմ, կարծիքը կփոխանցեմ:

Չնայած իմ կարծիքով վատ ֆոտո չի ստացվել  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե գործը դրան հասնի՝ անձնագրիս մեջի կնիքն էլ հերիք է փաստելու համար, որ ես եմ մասնակցել առավոտյան))  բայց որ տենց մտադրություն լինի ընտրությունը շիլաշփոթ սարքելու՝ կողմ եմ, միանշանակ )))


Ես համ հին անձնագիր ունեմ, որը դեռ ուժի մեջ ա, համ նոր կենսաչափական ունեմ, համ էլ նույնականացման քար ուտեմ։ Երեք հատ ԱՅՈ իմ կողմից։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բնականաբար ունի, Ռամշ ջան:
> 
> Չգիտեմ ինչ հաղորդում ես նայել, բայց խնդիրը համառոտ նկարագրեմ: Եթե սովորական անձնագրում նշում արվում ա քվեարկելու մասին ու անձնագրի տերը երկրորդ տեղը չի կարող ներկայանալ, ապա ID-ի card-ի դեպքում մեխանիզմ սահմանած չի:


Էս էլ մեխանիզմը, Չուկիտո։ Խնդրում եմ հավայի մեղադրանքներ չներկայացնել պետության հասցեին։ 

Ոստիկանությունը ID քարտերի և ընտրակեղծիքի մասին

Դուք էլ գիտեք, որ ԱՅՈ-ն օբյեկտիվորեն հաղթելու ա, ինչպես ամեն նորը հաղթում է հնին, սպիտակը սևին, արդարն անադարին․․․․ և այլն, և այլն ․․

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լուսանկարչին որ գտնեմ, կարծիքը կփոխանցեմ:
> 
> Չնայած իմ կարծիքով վատ ֆոտո չի ստացվել


Իսկ իմ կարծիքով դասական տխմար ֆոտոներից ա, որից հազարներով ԱԺ ընտրություններին տեսնում ենք․ Ապագա պատգամավորը անիմաստ հայացքը հառել ա դեպի լուսավոր ապագա։ ՈՉ մի բան չասող ֆոտո։

----------

Վիշապ (30.10.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Էս էլ մեխանիզմը, Չուկիտո։ Խնդրում եմ հավայի մեղադրանքներ չներկայացնել պետության հասցեին։


Ես քեզնից սկսել եմ գլուխ չհանել, չեմ հասկանում, երբ ա սարկազմ, երբ լուրջ  :Jpit: 

Հիմա սա լու՞րջ էիր գրել, թե՞ տժժում էիր  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ իմ կարծիքով դասական տխմար ֆոտոներից ա, որից հազարներով ԱԺ ընտրություններին տեսնում ենք․ Ապագա պատգամավորը անիմաստ հայացքը հառել ա դեպի լուսավոր ապագա։ ՈՉ մի բան չասող ֆոտո։


Մի տարբերությամբ, ձյաձ, եթե պատգամավորները տենց անիմաստ հայացք սարքում են, ապա սա բռնացրած նկար ա՝ հանրահավաքի ժամանակ: 

Ես բնականաբար չեմ ասում, որ սա գլուխգործոց նկար ա: Բայց նենց էլ չի, որ վատն ա:

----------


## Chuk

Մի քիչ էլ էս նկարին անուն կպցրեք  :Jpit:

----------


## Արշակ

> Եթե գործը դրան հասնի՝ անձնագրիս մեջի կնիքն էլ հերիք է փաստելու համար, որ ես եմ մասնակցել առավոտյան))  բայց որ տենց մտադրություն լինի ընտրությունը շիլաշփոթ սարքելու՝ կողմ եմ, միանշանակ )))


Սկզբից ID–ով կարաս գնաս, հետո անձնագրով գաս ու զարմանաս, թե ով ա քո տեղը քվեարկել  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես քեզնից սկսել եմ գլուխ չհանել, չեմ հասկանում, երբ ա սարկազմ, երբ լուրջ 
> 
> Հիմա սա լու՞րջ էիր գրել, թե՞ տժժում էիր


Լրիվ լուրջ ․․․ Ես ոչ մի պատճառ չեմ տեսնում արդյունքները կեղծելու։ Առանց կեղծելու էլ ԱՅՈ-ն հանգիստ անցնելու ա։

----------


## Chuk

> Լրիվ լուրջ ․․․ Ես ոչ մի պատճառ չեմ տեսնում արդյունքները կեղծելու։ Առանց կեղծելու էլ ԱՅՈ-ն հանգիստ անցնելու ա։


Բա էդ դեպքում ինչի՞ են սկսել թեկուզ նույն ուռճացված ցուցակներով, ինչի՞ նորմալ մեխանիզմ չեն սահմանում ID քարտերի համար, ինչի՞ հավասար չեն լուսաբանում TV-ով և այլն: Այո-ն անցնելու շանս չունի առանց կեղծիքների ամբողջական փաթեթի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բա էդ դեպքում ինչի՞ են սկսել թեկուզ նույն ուռճացված ցուցակներով, ինչի՞ նորմալ մեխանիզմ չեն սահմանում ID քարտերի համար, ինչի՞ հավասար չեն լուսաբանում TV-ով և այլն: Այո-ն անցնելու շանս չունի առանց կեղծիքների ամբողջական փաթեթի:


Սաղ մուտիտ ա ․․․ ոչ մի ուռճացված ցուցակ էլ չկա, ու ոստիկանությունը լիարժեք պարզաբանում ա տվել։ Գնա դաունլոդ արա ցուցակները ու միևնույն անհատական տվյալներով ընտրողներ գտի։ TV-ով հնարավոր ա որ հավասար չլուսաբանվի, համաձայն եմ, բայց պատճառն էն ա, որ քառասուն կուսակցություն ԱՅՈ-ի կողմից ա, ու միայն երկու թե երեք կուսակցություն ա ՈՉ-ի կողմից, որոնցից մեկը ՈՉ-ի ճակատից չի, մնացած երկուսն էլ թերի կուսակցություններ են։ Թե չէ, ԱԺ ուղիղ եթերով Լևոն Զուրաբյանի ու Արամ Մանուկյանի ՈՉ-ի ձայնը ավելի հաճախ ա լսվում, քան մնացած բոլորի ԱՅՈ-ի։ 

Ասածս ինչ ա, ապեր, հավայի արդարացումների ժամանակն անցել ա, լիքը լսել ենք դրա մասին, էս մի քսան տարի ա լսում ենք, հատկապես վերջին տաս տարին լսում ենք, զահլեքս գնացել ա։ Բան անող էիք,  անեիք, մինչև սրա նրա հետ քաղաքան սիրահետումները։

----------

Վիշապ (30.10.2015)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ինձ թվում է մեր ժողովրդի մեծ մասը թքած ունի, թե ինչ է գրված մեր սահամանադրությունում, որովհետև մինչև օրս միայն դոմփել ենք մեր եղած սահմանադրությունը։
Ի՞նչն ա մեզ խանգարելու բռնաբարել էս նոր, ավելի քյալոտ ու միևնույն ժամանակ ավելի սեքսի սահմանադրությունը։
Հավայի յուղ ենք վառում արդեն քանի տարի։ Ինչո՞վ ենք զբաղված` մեկը էշություն ա մոգոնում, որ ազգովի պայքարենք էդ էշության դեմ, 
բայց էշությունը անցնի էլ, չանցնի էլ, մենք միայն վատնում ենք մեր էներգիան ու ժամանակը։ 
Ինչ–որ մարդիկ համարում են կամ քարոզում են, որ այս ՈՉ–երը պայքար են, կամ հաղթանակ են, օրինակ ասենք 50 դրամի «ՈՉ»–ը, կամ էլէկտրաէներգիայի գնի ՈՉ–ը, կամ հարկերի ՈՉ–ը ու հիմա էլ էս սահմանադրության ՈՉ–ը…
Նույն տեղում դոփում ենք անընդհատ։ Բայց աչքիս լիքը մարդ էս կապիկություններից կայֆ ա ստանում։

----------


## Chuk

Իրականում մենք իսկականից թքած ունենք Սահմանադրության վրա: Ու դրա պատճառը խիստ ակնհայտ ա. մեր երկրում առնվազն վերջին տարիներին օրենք չի գործել:

Դրա համար էլ Սերժիկը մտածում ա, որ կարող  ա սահմանադրությունը փոխելով իրա անասունությունները շարունակի, որտև մենք՝ իմանալով որ օրենքկ չի գործում, թքած կունենանք: Շատ նման ա, որ ինքը ճիշտ ա:

Ու եթե ճիշտ դուրս գա, հազար ամոթ բոլոր համակերպվածներին:


Նենց չի, որ ես վստահ եմ, որ դեմը կարելի ա առնել: Բայց հենց համակերպվեցի՝ ինքս ինձ անասուն կհամարեմ: Չէ, չմտածեք թե համակերպվածներին անասուն եմ անվանում: Մարդ ա իրա մտածելակերպով; Եթե ես իմ մտածելակերպով համակերպվեցի, ուրեմն անասուն եմ:

Մնացածն ով ոնց գիտի: Արդեն նադայել եմ եղել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իրականում մենք իսկականից թքած ունենք Սահմանադրության վրա: Ու դրա պատճառը խիստ ակնհայտ ա. մեր երկրում առնվազն վերջին տարիներին օրենք չի գործել:
> 
> Դրա համար էլ Սերժիկը մտածում ա, որ կարող  ա սահմանադրությունը փոխելով իրա անասունությունները շարունակի, որտև մենք՝ իմանալով որ օրենքկ չի գործում, թքած կունենանք: Շատ նման ա, որ ինքը ճիշտ ա:
> 
> Ու եթե ճիշտ դուրս գա, հազար ամոթ բոլոր համակերպվածներին:
> 
> 
> Նենց չի, որ ես վստահ եմ, որ դեմը կարելի ա առնել: Բայց հենց համակերպվեցի՝ ինքս ինձ անասուն կհամարեմ: Չէ, չմտածեք թե համակերպվածներին անասուն եմ անվանում: Մարդ ա իրա մտածելակերպով; Եթե ես իմ մտածելակերպով համակերպվեցի, ուրեմն անասուն եմ:
> 
> Մնացածն ով ոնց գիտի: Արդեն նադայել եմ եղել:


Ապեր, ինչի՞ ես ջղայնանում։ Ես օրինակ չեմ համակերպվել, ես կողմ եմ սահմանադրական փոփոխություններին, քանի որ համակարգային փոփոխություններ եմ ուզում։ Հետո էլ, ձեր հույսը հաստատ մենք չենք, քանի որ երբեք չենք եղել․ ձեր հույսը քաղաքական վերլուծություններն են։ Ոնց էլ լինի մի անասուն կգտնեք էլի, ում հետ կարելի ա համագործակցել։ Դրանից, փառք Աստծու, սրտիդ ուզածի չափ ունենք։ 

Ի միջի այլոց, գերագույն գլխավոր քաղվերլուծաբանից ի՞նչ կա։ Էս կարևորագույն հարցում, երբ երկրի ապագան ա որոշվում, բլա բլա բլա, ինչի՞ ձենը փորից դուրս չի գալիս։

----------


## Chuk

> Ի միջի այլոց, գերագույն գլխավոր քաղվերլուծաբանից ի՞նչ կա։ Էս կարևորագույն հարցում, երբ երկրի ապագան ա որոշվում, բլա բլա բլա, ինչի՞ ձենը փորից դուրս չի գալիս։


Քո՝ չխոսելու պահանջը փոխանցել էի, ընդունել ա: Քեզնից գլուխ չեմ հանում, հիմա էլ գնամ ասեմ, որ խոսի՞  :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Քո՝ չխոսելու պահանջը փոխանցել էի, ընդունել ա: Քեզնից գլուխ չեմ հանում, հիմա էլ գնամ ասեմ, որ խոսի՞


Չէ, ախպոր պես, տենց բան չանես։ 

Բայց եթե իմ պահանջները տենց ընդունում ա, կարա՞ս ասես խառակիրի անի։

----------

Բիձա (28.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Կլինի՞ գոնե էդ մի բանի Սերժիկից պահանջես:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կլինի՞ գոնե էդ մի բանի Սերժիկից պահանջես:


Չէ, չի լինի, Սերժիկին մենք մեր ձեռով պիտի խեղդենք։

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ, չի լինի, Սերժիկին մենք մեր ձեռով պիտի խեղդենք։


Սերժիկին քո ձեռով խեղդելու համարը սահմանադրությունը անցնելուն կողմ լինելն ու ընդդիմության դեմ խոսելը ամենալավ տարբերակը չեն  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> 5, կայքի, ՖԲ էջի, Թվիթթերի էջերի ստեղծում, ագիտացիոն նյութերի ստեղծում, որտեղ պարզ հաղորդագրություն կլինի ինչու ոչ, որովհետև երբ ասում ենք ասենք ոչ ինչ որ բանին, հաջորդ հարցն է առաջանում ինչու՞, մանավանդ երբ անձը բավական ինֆորմացված չէ։ Այդ առումով կարևոր կլինի օգտագործել սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների հետ ուղղակի կապ չունեցող, բայց բավական ազդեցիկ միջոցը ներկայումս գործող բազմաթիվ անօրինական ու հակսահմանադրական երևույթները, որոնք առավել քննարկվող են եղել վերջին տարիներին։


Սա կայքը՝ http://voch.am/
Սա ՖԲ էջը՝ https://www.facebook.com/cheqanckacni?fref=ts
Սա Թվիթթերի էջը՝ https://twitter.com/nopasarane
Սա Յություբի ալիքը՝ https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgp...NSHFkkdgHwjPOw

Բացի սրանից մեծ քանակով տարածվում են թղթային նյութեր: Իսկ քարոզարշավի պաշտոնական մեկնարին ականատես կլինենք նաև հեռուստատեսությամբ ագիտացիոն նյութերի:

----------

Norton (02.11.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սերժիկին քո ձեռով խեղդելու համարը սահմանադրությունը անցնելուն կողմ լինելն ու ընդդիմության դեմ խոսելը ամենալավ տարբերակը չեն


Ճիշտ ես, կներես ․․․ ամենալավ ձևը ԵՏՄ-ին կողմ քվեարկելն ու Սերժիկի օլիգարխների հետ սիլիբիլի անելն ա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Շատ կրեատիվ գունային գամայա ․․․․ հետաքրքիր ա ինչ տրամաբանությամբ ա որոշված։ Ոնց որ Սեյշելյան կղզիների դրոշը լինի, ինչ հավայի գույն ասես կա՝ անիմաստ հերթականությամբ։

----------

laro (01.11.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Շատ կրեատիվ գունային գամայա ․․․․ հետաքրքիր ա ինչ տրամաբանությամբ ա որոշված։ Ոնց որ Սեյշելյան կղզիների դրոշը լինի, ինչ հավայի գույն ասես կա՝ անիմաստ հերթականությամբ։


Անկեղծ ասած էս մեկը ինձ էլ հեչ դուր չի գալիս ու մյուսների կողքին զարմացնում ա, որտև իրանց պաստառները ու մյուս տպագիր նյութերը աչքի են ընկնում գունային լավ ու ճիշտ ընտրություններով:

----------


## Chuk

Այսօր Գյումրիում տեղի է ունեցել «Նոր Հայաստան» ճակատի հանրահավաքը: Իշխանական քարոզիչները փորձում են բոլորի մոտ տպավորություն ստեղծել, որ «Նոր Հայաստանի» ստեղծումը նշանակում ա, որ ընդդիմությունը նորից չմիավորվեց: Ի հեճուկս սրա հանրահավաքին ելույթ է ունեցել նաև ՀԱԿ-ի վարչության անդամ, նաև «ՈՉ»-ի ճակատի պատասխանատուներից մեկը՝ Արեգ Գևորգյանը.

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այսօր Գյումրիում տեղի է ունեցել «Նոր Հայաստան» ճակատի հանրահավաքը: Իշխանական քարոզիչները փորձում են բոլորի մոտ տպավորություն ստեղծել, որ «Նոր Հայաստանի» ստեղծումը նշանակում ա, որ ընդդիմությունը նորից չմիավորվեց: Ի հեճուկս սրա հանրահավաքին ելույթ է ունեցել նաև ՀԱԿ-ի վարչության անդամ, նաև «ՈՉ»-ի ճակատի պատասխանատուներից մեկը՝ Արեգ Գևորգյանը.


Ու ի հեճուկս միասնական ընդդիմության, հանրահավաքին ներկա էր չորս հոգի։

----------

Mr. Annoying (01.11.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Ու ի հեճուկս միասնական ընդդիմության, հանրահավաքին ներկա էր չորս հոգի։


Ապեր, նկարներով նայել եմ, ահագին էլ մարդ կար: Գյումրիի, «Նոր Հայաստանի», ու էս եղականակի համար նորմալ քանակ: 

Մեռնեմ չեմ հասկանա, թե ինչի ես էդքան տենչում ընդդիմության պռավալը  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մեռնեմ չեմ հասկանա, թե ինչի ես էդքան տենչում ընդդիմության պռավալը


Ինքնագովեստով մի զբաղվի, ընդդիմություն չկա, որ մի հատ էլ պռավալի գնա։ 

Իսկ ես չեմ պատրաստվում Սերժիկի համար հերթական անգամ դեմոկրատական ֆոն ապահովել, որ Սերժիկը քամակից սահմանադրություն հանի, մեկա անցկացնի, ես էլ ինձ ձև տամ, յանի պայքարում եմ դրա դեմ, որ վերջում մեկա էլի գնամ ու Սերժիկի նոր սահմանդրությամբ վեր ընգնեմ ԱԺ-ում։  Էտ «ընդդիմություն» կոչվածը սաղիս ընտրությունից ընտրություն քաշ տալով լեգիտիմացրեց Սերժիկին, ու իշխանություններին հավասար վայելում ա ԱԺ նիստերի դահլիճը։ Վայելքներից ազատ ժամանակ էլ զբաղված համագործակցությամբ։ 

Ասածս ինչ ա, ապեր, եթե նույնիսկ ֆորմալ առումով ընդդիմություն գոյություն ունի էլ, ես ոչ մի պատճառ չունեմ էտ ընդդիմությանը վստահելու։ Ես Գալուստին ավելի շատ եմ վստահում, քանի որ ինքը ինձ գոնե չի խաբել, ոնց էշ կա, տենց էլ ներկայացել ա։ 

Ապեր, դու լուրջ չե՞ս հավատում, որ ես ԱՅՈ եմ ասելու նոր սահմանդրութանը։  :LOL:  Իզուր ․․․ Եթե էս նոր սահամանդրության տեղը բառացիորեն զուգարանի թուղթ դեմ տային, ես էլի ԱՅՈ էի ասելու։ Էտ միակ հնարավորությունն ա, որ Հայաստանում ինչ-որ բան փոխվի, թեկուզ բառդակի տեսքով։ Ու Սերժիկը իրա ձեռով հրամցրել ա մեզ դա։ Ես ինձ չեմ կարա զրկեմ էտ վայելելու հաճույքից։ Իսկ այ ընդդիմության հետ որևէ գործ բռնելը տխուր ա, ձանձրալի, անարդյունք, լոքշ ․․․

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, դու լուրջ չե՞ս հավատում, որ ես ԱՅՈ եմ ասելու նոր սահմանդրութանը։


Հավատում եմ, ու ափսոսում քեզ:

----------


## Chuk

Այո քվեարկողներ էլի կան՝

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այո քվեարկողներ էլի կան՝


Ապեր, ես հասկանում եմ, որ բորժուադեմոկրատակ հեղափոխության համար սովորական քաղաքցիները ձեզ պետք չեն, դուք մենակ բարձր ինտելեկտուալ օլիգարխների հետ եք քաղաքականություն անում։ Բայց չեմ հասկանում, թե էս տեսահոլովակով ում ես ձեռ անում․ ի՞նձ, թե՞ երջանկությունից փայլող դեմքերով, լավ օրից, ձրի լավաշի հերթ կանգնած քաղաքացիներին։  

Էս քաղտեխնոլոգն էլ շատ խելացի ա երևում։ Ահագին նոր բաներ ասեց, չէինք լսել։

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, ես հասկանում եմ, որ բորժուադեմոկրատակ հեղափոխության համար սովորական քաղաքցիները ձեզ պետք չեն, դուք մենակ բարձր ինտելեկտուալ օլիգարխների հետ եք քաղաքականություն անում։ Բայց չեմ հասկանում, թե էս տեսահոլովակով ում ես ձեռ անում․ ի՞նձ, թե՞ երջանկությունից փայլող դեմքերով, լավ օրից, ձրի լավաշի հերթ կանգնած քաղաքացիներին։  
> 
> Էս քաղտեխնոլոգն էլ շատ խելացի ա երևում։ Ահագին նոր բաներ ասեց, չէինք լսել։


Էդ քաղտեխնոլոգին չեմ լսել, առաջին մի քանի բառը վանեց:

Իսկ հոլովակը դրել եմ որպես «փաստագրություն», ոչ թե ձեռ առնելու համար: Ավելին, խիստ տխուր եմ: Հերիք ա անկապ խոսես:

Էս մարդկանց «հասնել ա» պետք, «հասցնել ա» պետք: Թե ոնց ես չգիտեմ: Բայց ես վստահ եմ, որ քանի դեռ համակարգային փոփոխություն չենք արել, իրանք ստիպված են լինելու էսպես ապրել: Էս մեր սաղիս դժբախտությունն ա էս պահին: Ու էս իրականությունն էն պատճառներից մեկն ա, որը ինձ համոզում ա, որ պետք ա պայքարել, էդ թվում նաև էս նախագծի դեմ:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Վալյա ծյա Պուծինին ասա թող սահմանադրությունը հետ վերցնի էլի, լավ էլի․․․ 


http://www.aravot.am/2015/11/02/624763/

----------


## Chuk

> Վալյա ծյա Պուծինին ասա թող սահմանադրությունը հետ վերցնի էլի, լավ էլի․․․ 
> 
> 
> http://www.aravot.am/2015/11/02/624763/


Ախ, ոնց կուզեի ձայնագրությունն այդ ամենի: Գոնե կտեսնեինք, թե Առավոտն ում օգտին ա լուսաբանում  :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ախ, ոնց կուզեի ձայնագրությունն այդ ամենի: Գոնե կտեսնեինք, թե Առավոտն ում օգտին ա լուսաբանում


Միայն Առավոտը չի։ Ազատությունում էլ կա‎։ ՈՒրիշ տեղեր էլ կար, թռուցիկ գուգլեցի

Հարցը կոնկրետ ոնց լինելը չի։ Հարցն էն ա, որ տենց բան եղել ա որը ինքն էլ չի հերքում։ Նույնիսկ եթե ենթադրենք հումոր ա արել, պաշտոնական հանդիպումը Կամեդիքլաբ չի որ էշ էշ հումորներ անես ուրիշ երկրի պաշտոնյաների հետ։ ՈՒ հետո էլ ուզում են որ իրանց լուրջ ընդունեն ու հավասար գործընկեր լինեն։ Մանկամիտ դեբիլ ա էլի, ու առաջին անգամը չի իր մանկամտությունը բազմիցս ցույց ա տվել։

----------


## Chuk

> Միայն Առավոտը չի։ Ազատությունում էլ կա‎։ ՈՒրիշ տեղեր էլ կար, թռուցիկ գուգլեցի
> 
> Հարցը կոնկրետ ոնց լինելը չի։ Հարցն էն ա, որ տենց բան եղել ա որը ինքն էլ չի հերքում։ Նույնիսկ եթե ենթադրենք հումոր ա արել, պաշտոնական հանդիպումը Կամեդիքլաբ չի որ էշ էշ հումորներ անես ուրիշ երկրի պաշտոնյաների հետ։ ՈՒ հետո էլ ուզում են որ իրանց լուրջ ընդունեն ու հավասար գործընկեր լինեն։ Մանկամիտ դեբիլ ա էլի, ու առաջին անգամը չի իր մանկամտությունը բազմիցս ցույց ա տվել։


Ոնց ասես:

Բայց լիքը քաղ. գործիչների գործելակերպում կա սարկազմը  :Wink: 
Այ որ կոնկրետ ձայնագրություն նայեինք, կասեի, համը հանել ա (ոնց բազմիցս արել ա), թե տեղին սարկազմ ա արել (ոնց էլի բազմիցս արել ա):

----------


## anhush

մի քիչ պատմական էքսկուրս: 



> ԽՈՐՀՐԴԱՐԱՆԱԿԱՆ ԿԱՌԱՎԱՐՄԱՆ ԱՌԱՎԵԼՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐՆ ՈՒ ԹԵՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԸ
> 
> Մաս առաջին։ Հայ հասարակության անատոմիան
> 
>    Որքան մոտենում է սահմանադրական բարեփոխումների հանրաքվեն, այնքան ակնհայտ է դառնում, որ Հայաստանում նրա շուրջ ծավալվող պայքարը շրջանցում է հարցի սկզբունքային-բովանդակային կողմը, վերածվում ներքաղաքական ընթացիկ խնդիրների ու պատվախնդրությունների դիմակայության ասպարեզի։
>    Մինչդեռ հարցը, որ պետք է լուծվի դեկտեմբերի 6-ին, սկզբունքային է նախեւառաջ մեր պետության ու ժողովրդի, հետո նոր միայն իշխանության կամ ընդդիմության համար։ Ուրեմն եթե առաջիկայում ներքաղաքական դիսկուրսը պարփակվի սոսկ երկրորդ խմբի ընթացիկ-քաղաքական բանավեճի շրջագծում, ապա պարտվելու ենք բոլորս։
>    Կարծում ենք, հարկավոր է մի կողմ դնել բոլոր ներքաղաքական համակրանքներն ու հակակրանքները եւ հարցին մոտենալ իբրեւ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության քաղաքացի։
>    Եվ այսպես. ի՞նչ է ներկայացնում խորհրդարանական կառավարումը որպես մարդկության դարավոր փորձ, որքանո՞վ է այն համապատասխանում հայ մշակույթի ու քաղաքակրթության բնույթին ու էությանը։ 
>    Անշուշտ շատերն են լսել 13-րդ դարի ժողովրդական ներկայացուցչության անգլիական բնորդի նախնական՝ «պառլամենտ» բնորոշման էվոլյուցիայի մասին։ 
> ...


http://www.armworld.am/detail.php?pa...d=158421&lang=

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ոնց ասես:
> 
> Բայց լիքը քաղ. գործիչների գործելակերպում կա սարկազմը 
> Այ որ կոնկրետ ձայնագրություն նայեինք, կասեի, համը հանել ա (ոնց բազմիցս արել ա), թե տեղին սարկազմ ա արել (ոնց էլի բազմիցս արել ա):


Ընգեր, Լևոն Զուրաբյանից ավելի շուտ դեբիլություն ա պետք սպասել, քան սարկազմ։ Ու հետո, իրա ասածը շատ տրամաբանական ա, քանի որ ինքը մի ԱԺ խմբակցության ղեկավար ա, որը իրան կոտորելով ԵՏՄ-ին կողմ քվեարկեց, չնայած դրա կարիքը հեչ չկար։

Ու բնականաբար հայրենանժդեհասեր ՀՀԿ-ականը պիտի անդրադառնար դրան։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> մի քիչ պատմական էքսկուրս: 
> 
> http://www.armworld.am/detail.php?pa...d=158421&lang=


Ապեր, բացարձակ էշություններ ա դուրս տված։ Օդից բռնած, երազում տեսած, լիքը պաթոսով, գերարժեքության բարդույթով ․․․․  Սթից եզրահանգումներ ա անում, չգիտես ինչ հիմնավորմամբ։ Ինչ ասես արժի մենակ էս տողեր ․․․ 




> Որովհետեւ որքան էլ մեր ներկա հասարակությունը իր վրա կրում է արեւելյան-ավանդական արժեքների ազդեցությունը, որոնց մեջ թագավորը, սուլթանը կամ նախագահը անքննադատ ներկայություն են, այնուամենայնիվ այն եղել եւ մնում է հայ հասարակություն, որի ընկալումներում հաստատուն նստած է հայի հիմնական քաղաքակրթական առանձնահատկությունը՝ նրա վառ անհատականություն լինելու փաստը։


Խոսքի էտ ո՞նց ․․․․

----------

Chuk (04.11.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Էս վիդեոյում բավական դիպուկ ու լավ ա ներկայացվում անմիջական ժողովրավարության իրացման նվազումները նոր սահմանադրությամբ: Միակ «անհամաձայնությունս» էն ա, որ ես առնվազն ներկա իրավիճակում մեծամասնական պատգամավորների ինստիտուտն ավելորդ եմ համարում:

----------

John (08.11.2015), Աթեիստ (04.11.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Երկար ա, բայց զահլա արեք՝ նայեք.

----------

Mephistopheles (08.11.2015), Tiger29 (08.11.2015)

----------


## Լեո

Էս թեմային կարելի ա հարցում ավելացնել:

Համ էլ կիմանանք ակումբում ինչքան դաշնակ կա  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս թեմային կարելի ա հարցում ավելացնել:
> 
> Համ էլ կիմանանք ակումբում ինչքան դաշնակ կա


հարցումի բան չկա Լեո ջան... սահմանադրությունը՝ ոչ հինը ոչ էլ նորը ոչ ոք չի կարդացել որ իմանան բացերը որտեղ են... ուր մնաց քվեարկեն... սահամադրութնունից բողոքող մինչև հիմա չի եղել...

----------


## Chuk

> Էս թեմային կարելի ա հարցում ավելացնել:
> 
> Համ էլ կիմանանք ակումբում ինչքան դաշնակ կա


Հարցումն ավելացվեց, շնորհակալություն առաջարկի համար, մի տեսակ չէի ֆայմել  :Jpit:

----------

Լեո (09.11.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հարցումն ավելացվեց, շնորհակալություն առաջարկի համար, մի տեսակ չէի ֆայմել


Շնորհակալություն։ Էս պահի դրությամբ մի հոգի ԱՅՈ քվերակող կա։ Կարա՞ս ասես ով ա  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> հարցումի բան չկա Լեո ջան... սահմանադրությունը՝ ոչ հինը ոչ էլ նորը ոչ ոք չի կարդացել որ իմանան բացերը որտեղ են... ուր մնաց քվեարկեն... սահամադրութնունից բողոքող մինչև հիմա չի եղել...


Ես համոզված եմ, որ էս նոր սահմանադրությունը լիարժեք համապատասխանում ա հայի հիմնական քաղաքակրթական առանձնահատկությանը՝ նրա վառ անհատականություն լինելու փաստին։ Սրա մասին չէի մտածել, դիվին խելքի քցեց։ Ու մի հատ Նժդեհի աչքերով նայի էլի էս սահամանադրությունը։ Ցեղակրոնություն ա հոսում հոդվածներով։

----------

Բիձա (28.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Շնորհակալություն։ Էս պահի դրությամբ մի հոգի ԱՅՈ քվերակող կա։ Կարա՞ս ասես ով ա


Էն նույն միակ հոգին, ով ամսի 6-ին ընտրատեղամասում է կողմ քվեարկելու  :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էն նույն միակ հոգին, ով ամսի 6-ին ընտրատեղամասում է կողմ քվեարկելու


Իշտայիդ քացախ, Աշոտյանն էլ կողմ լինելու։ 

Ու հեչ բան չլինի ընտրակեղծիք կանենք, տենամ դրա դեմն ինչ եք անելու։ Ներքին ձայնս ասում ա, որ էլի գնալու եք, ու էս անգամ արդեն նոր սահմանադրությամբ, մասնակցեք ԱԺ ընտրություններին։ Ու եթե բախտներիդ բերի մտնեք ԱԺ (իսկ ես հույս ունեմ, որ չի բերի) հարուստ տավար եք ման գալու, որ հետը ախպերություն անեք։

----------


## Chuk

> Իշտայիդ քացախ, Աշոտյանն էլ կողմ լինելու։


Ապեր, Աշոտյանը Հ1-ով Սահմանադրության թեմայով քաղաքական բանավեճերի հաղորդման հաղորդավար ա աշխատում, ժամանակ չի ունենա  :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

> Հարցումն ավելացվեց, շնորհակալություն առաջարկի համար, մի տեսակ չէի ֆայմել


Շնորհակալություն առաջարկն ընդունելու համար:

Փաստորեն հարցումը փակել ես, որ տենց էլ չիմանանք ինչքան դաշնակ կա Ակումբում  :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Նախագիծն ընդունվեց. հանրաքվեին կարելի է մասնակցել նույնականացման քարտերով 

Լավ ա, ահագին մարդու սահմանադրական իրավունքներ վերջապես վերականգնվեցին։ Նույնականացման քարտը ՀՀ տարածքում գործող անձը հաստատող  հիմնական փաստաթուղթն ա։ Անձնագիրը պետք ա միայն ՀՀ-ից դուրս ճանապարհորդելու համար։ Ես չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչի չպիտի թույլատրվեր նույնականացման քարտով քվերակելը։ Իսկ հիմա մենք նույնականացման քարտով կարող ենք մեր խրորխտ ԱՅՈ-ն ասել նոր սահմանադրությանը։

----------


## Մարի-Լույս

> Շնորհակալություն առաջարկն ընդունելու համար:
> 
> Փաստորեն հարցումը փակել ես, որ տենց էլ չիմանանք ինչքան դաշնակ կա Ակումբում


"Այո"-ի կողմնակիցը կարա նաև դաշնակ չլինի…  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Նախագիծն ընդունվեց. հանրաքվեին կարելի է մասնակցել նույնականացման քարտերով 
> 
> Լավ ա, ահագին մարդու սահմանադրական իրավունքներ վերջապես վերականգնվեցին։ Նույնականացման քարտը ՀՀ տարածքում գործող անձը հաստատող  հիմնական փաստաթուղթն ա։ Անձնագիրը պետք ա միայն ՀՀ-ից դուրս ճանապարհորդելու համար։ Ես չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչի չպիտի թույլատրվեր նույնականացման քարտով քվերակելը։ Իսկ հիմա մենք նույնականացման քարտով կարող ենք մեր խրորխտ ԱՅՈ-ն ասել նոր սահմանադրությանը։


Նույնականացման քարտով անպայման պետք ա լիներ հնարավորություն քվեարկելու, բայց նախապես պետք ա մեխանիզմներ սահմանվեին, պետք ա էդ անտերի չիպային հատվածն աշխատեր, պետք ա ընտրատեղամասերում սարքեր դրած լինեին՝ դրանք կարդացող: Իսկ հիմա հավայի ա: Նույն հաջողությամբ կարելի ա ասենք սոցքարտով քվեարկել, ջհանդամ թե վրան նկար չկա  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> "Այո"-ի կողմնակիցը կարա նաև դաշնակ չլինի…


Հարցումը յանիմ փակ եմ արել, որ չիմանանք ով ինչ ա քվեարկել, բայց մեկ ա իմանում ենք  :Jpit: 

Տրիբուն ձյա, դու իսկապես մենակ չես  :Jpit:

----------


## Մարի-Լույս

> Հարցումը յանիմ փակ եմ արել, որ չիմանանք ով ինչ ա քվեարկել, բայց մեկ ա իմանում ենք 
> 
> Տրիբուն ձյա, դու իսկապես մենակ չես


Հետո զգացի, որ մատնել եմ ինձ :Shok:  :LOL:

----------


## Norton

Նախ ակումբում անիմաստա հարցում բացելը, որովհետև պարզա արդյունքները ինչ կլինի։ Հաջորդը հարցերը լավ չի կազմած պետքա լիներ նաև 1․չգիտեմ կամ չեմ կողմնարոշվել ու 2․ ինձ մեկա։

----------


## Chuk

> Նախ ակումբում անիմաստա հարցում բացելը, որովհետև պարզա արդյունքները ինչ կլինի։ Հաջորդը հարցերը լավ չի կազմած պետքա լիներ նաև 1․չգիտեմ կամ չեմ կողմնարոշվել ու 2․ ինձ մեկա։


Անդ ջան, միլիոն տարբերակ կարող ա լինի, ստեղ էն 4 տարբերակներն են, որոնք լինելու են ընտրության օրը: Եթե քեզ մեկ ա, չես գնալու: Եթե չգիտես կամ չեմ կողմնորոշվել, ապա կամ չես գնալու, կամ էլ վերջում կողմնորոշվելու ես, այ երբ կողմնորոշվես, էդ ժամանակ կքվեարկես:

Իսկ ակումբը Հայաստանի մի մաս ա, ըստ էության, հասարակության որոշակի շերտի տեսակետ ա ներկայացնում: Թող քո համար պարզը հստակ ամրագրվի: Ու էսպիսի շերտերը բազմաթիվ են:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նույնականացման քարտով անպայման պետք ա լիներ հնարավորություն քվեարկելու, բայց նախապես պետք ա մեխանիզմներ սահմանվեին, պետք ա էդ անտերի չիպային հատվածն աշխատեր, պետք ա ընտրատեղամասերում սարքեր դրած լինեին՝ դրանք կարդացող: Իսկ հիմա հավայի ա: Նույն հաջողությամբ կարելի ա ասենք սոցքարտով քվեարկել, ջհանդամ թե վրան նկար չկա


Ինչի որ դու անձնագրով քվեարկում ես անձնագրի մագնիսական պլյոնկեն կարդացող սարքեր կան ? Կամ բիոմետրիկ տվյաները կարդացող սարքեր կան ? Էլի անուն ազգանուն, համար, նկար ա նայվում չէ?

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Հետո զգացի, որ մատնել եմ ինձ


հա բայց ինչի չէիր ուզում մատնվել։ Ինչ ա ամոթ բա՞ն կա «այո» քվեարկելու մեջ։  :Think:  Հենա տես Տրիբուն ձյան ոնց ա առաջին օրվանից ասում որ «այո» ա քվեարկելու իր բոլոր երեք անձը հաստատող փաստաթղթերով։

----------


## Chuk

> Ինչի որ դու անձնագրով քվեարկում ես անձնագրի մագնիսական պլյոնկեն կարդացող սարքեր կան ? Կամ բիոմետրիկ տվյաները կարդացող սարքեր կան ? Էլի անուն ազգանուն, համար, նկար ա նայվում չէ?


Անձնագրի վերջում կնիք ա դրվում, ձյաձ: Իսկ էս դեպքում որևէ կերպ չի ֆիքսվում տվյալ փաստաթղթի մասնակցությունն ընտրությանը: Կարդացող սարքը ոչ թե փաստաթղթի իսկությունում համոզվելու համար է, չնայած դա էլ կարող է լինել, այլ ընդհանուր համակարգում ֆիքսելու դրա մասնակցությունը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Անձնագրի վերջում կնիք ա դրվում, ձյաձ: Իսկ էս դեպքում որևէ կերպ չի ֆիքսվում տվյալ փաստաթղթի մասնակցությունն ընտրությանը: Կարդացող սարքը ոչ թե փաստաթղթի իսկությունում համոզվելու համար է, չնայած դա էլ կարող է լինել, այլ ընդհանուր համակարգում ֆիքսելու դրա մասնակցությունը:


Իսկ ի՞նչ պարտադիր ա, որ ֆիքսվի։ Դու քո ժողովրդին, նրա բարձր գիտակցությանն ու ողջամտությանը չես վստահու՞մ։ Բա ում ես վստահում, ԲՀԿ-ի՞ն։ 

P.S. Հետո էլ, ի՞նչ կա որ։ Կարող ա և մարդ լինի, որին սահմանադրությունն էնքան դուր գա, որ սրտանց ուզենա երկու կամ երեք անգամ քվերակի։ Էս շատ ողջունելի ա ու ցույց ա տալիս բարձր քաղաքացիական գիտակցությունն ու երկրի ապագայի նկատմամբ հոգատարությունը։

----------

Mr. Annoying (11.11.2015), Վիշապ (11.11.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ ի՞նչ պարտադիր ա, որ ֆիքսվի։ Դու քո ժողովրդին, նրա բարձր գիտակցությանն ու ողջամտությանը չես վստահու՞մ։ Բա ում ես վստահում, ԲՀԿ-ի՞ն։ 
> 
> P.S. Հետո էլ, ի՞նչ կա որ։ Կարող ա և մարդ լինի, որին սահմանադրությունն էնքան դուր գա, որ սրտանց ուզենա երկու կամ երեք անգամ քվերակի։ Էս շատ ողջունելի ա ու ցույց ա տալիս բարձր քաղաքացիական գիտակցությունն ու երկրի ապագայի նկատմամբ հոգատարությունը։


Նախ հստակեցնեմ, որ պատասխաններս իրականում քեզ չեն ուղղված, այլ թեմայի մյուս ընթերցողներին, որտև ես իհարկե հասկանում եմ, որ դու ընդամենը թրոլինգ ես անում՝ ձեռի հետ սարկազմովդ փորձելով ծաղրել: Բայց ուրիշներին կարող ա թվա, թե լուրջ փաստարկներ ես բերում, դրա համար համբերությունս միացնելով արձագանքում եմ:



Նախ ֆիքսենք, որ կրկնաքվեարկությունները ֆանտաստիկայի ոլորտից դեպքեր չեն, նախորդ ընտրություններին եղել են նաև բացահայտված դեպքեր, իսկ ընդհանրապես սա խնդիր է ոչ միայն Հայաստանում, այլ ցանկացած երկրում ու սրա համար միշտ մեխանիզմներ են սահմանվում: 

Բոլորին ակնհայտ է, որ ես կամ դու չենք կարող երկու, երեք կամ ավելի անգամ գնանք ու քվեարկենք, որովհետև այսպես կոչված վարչական ռեսուրսը իշխանության ձեռքին է, ու ինքն է «սահմանում» այն անձանց ցուցակը, ովքեր զբաղվելու են կրկնաքվեարկությամբ, դա կանեն նույն անուն ազգանունով, թե տարբեր փաստաթղթերով, նույն ընտրատեղամասում, թե շրջիկ խմբերով տարբեր ընտրատեղամասերում ընդամենը տարբեր մեթոդների միջև ընտրություն է: Այդ քվեարկողներին վստահել-չվստահելու խնդիր չկա, խնդիրը պրոցեսը կազմակերպողների հետ է:


Եթե չլիներ կրկնաքվեարկության վտանգը, ապա չէին լինի առնվազն հետևյալները.
Սովորական, թղթի անձնագրերում կարիք չէր լինի քվեարկությունը վավերացնող կնիք դնելը, որը եղել է նախորդ ընտրություններում, կա և հիմա,Իշխանության ներկայացուցիչներն իրենք չէին համաձայնի, որ այո, պետք է նույնականացման քարտի վավերացման տեխնիկական միջոցների ներդնումը, պարզապես այս անգամ, մեղա-մեղա չեն հասցնում,Կտրականապես դեմ չէին լինի կրկնաքվեարկությունը կանխող էնպիսի մեթոդներին, ինչպիսին մատների թանաքոտումն է

Էս ամենը եթե ոչ ապացուցում, ապա գոնե հուշում է, որ իշխանությունները նախատեսում են հանրաքվեի կեղծման նաև կրկնաքվեարկության տարբերակը: 



Ու ստեղ նույնիսկ բացարձակ կարիք չկա ծավալվելու այլ ուղղություններով, ու քննարկելու, որ նույնականացման քարտերն առայսօր չեն կատարում էն ֆունկցիան, ինչի համար նախատեսված են, քանզի նրանց չիպերը չեն աշխատում (բացի կարծեմ իրավաբանական անձանցից, ում համար հատուկ ակտիվացնում են), կամ այն հարցը, որ հանրաքվեի կեղծումը արդեն իսկ ուրվագծվում է, հեչ որ չէ հաշվի առնելով, որ մերժում են բոլոր այն առաջարկները, որոնք ռեալ կարող էին ցրել անվստահությունը, եթե մաքուր հանրաքվե լիներ:

----------


## Վիշապ

Ա դե փոփոխություն ա բան ա, խո հավերժ պրեզիդենտ չե՞նք ընտրելու… Սենց որ թողեցինք, հաջորդ պրեզիդենտը էս եղածներից էլ ավելի բեթար խիյար ա լինելու… Իսկ սենց գոնե աջափ–սանդալ կլինի, որը լրիվ կհամապատասխանի մեր բարդակամետ ավանդույթներին։ Այո՛, այո՛, ա՛–լյո… ո՞վ ա…

----------

Տրիբուն (12.11.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Ա դե փոփոխություն ա բան ա, խո հավերժ պրեզիդենտ չե՞նք ընտրելու… Սենց որ թողեցինք, հաջորդ պրեզիդենտը էս եղածներից էլ ավելի բեթար խիյար ա լինելու… Իսկ սենց գոնե աջափ–սանդալ կլինի, որը լրիվ կհամապատասխանի մեր բարդակամետ ավանդույթներին։ Այո՛, այո՛, ա՛–լյո… ո՞վ ա…


Օրինակ ամերիկացիք մի 200 տարի տենց խիյար են ընտրում:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Օրինակ ամերիկացիք մի 200 տարի տենց խիյար են ընտրում:


Դե էշ մեռնում են… Դրա համար էլ ամերիկան սկում ա օր օրի, բենզինը ջուր ա դառել…

----------


## John

Ուզո՞ւմ եք ձեր գյուղը գազաֆիկացվի՝ ստորագրեք․․․

----------

Chuk (12.11.2015), Tiger29 (12.11.2015)

----------


## Chuk



----------

John (12.11.2015), Աթեիստ (12.11.2015), Արէա (12.11.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չսիրեցի սրանց տենց էլ: Տափակ են շատ:

----------

Ruby Rue (12.11.2015), Շինարար (12.11.2015), Ռուֆուս (12.11.2015), Տրիբուն (12.11.2015)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Չսիրեցի սրանց տենց էլ: Տափակ են շատ:


Տափակից բացի նաև անմակարդակ են ու էժանագին հումոր են անում, եթե դա իհարկե կարելի ա հումոր համարել: Իրենք իրենց թույլ են տալիս ամեն ինչի վրա ղժժալ, նույնիսկ էն դեպքում, երբ ղժժալը սխալ ա, բայց հենց հետևներից են ընկնում, լաչառ կնգա պես լացուկոծները դնում են:

----------

Ruby Rue (12.11.2015), Շինարար (12.11.2015), Տրիբուն (12.11.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Տափակից բացի նաև անմակարդակ են ու էժանագին հումոր են անում, եթե դա իհարկե կարելի ա հումոր համարել: Իրենք իրենց թույլ են տալիս ամեն ինչի վրա ղժժալ, նույնիսկ էն դեպքում, երբ ղժժալը սխալ ա, բայց հենց հետևներից են ընկնում, լաչառ կնգա պես լացուկոծները դնում են:


Հա, ես էն հոգեբուժական վիդեոն էի տեսել, շատ տհաճ էր: Էս վիդեոն էլ էր տհաճ: Նայելուց հետո մենակ մի հարց ա առաջանում. մթոմ ի՞նչ:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հա, ես էն հոգեբուժական վիդեոն էի տեսել, շատ տհաճ էր: Էս վիդեոն էլ էր տհաճ: Նայելուց հետո մենակ մի հարց ա առաջանում. մթոմ ի՞նչ:


Էդ չեմ տեսել, բայց բուսակերների մասին վիդեոն լրիվ հերիք ա.

----------


## Rammstein

Էսօր «Նոր Հայաստան» շտաբից զանգ ստացա, չգիտեի էլ ինչ շտաբ ա, ասեց, որ շտաբի պետը Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանն ա ու մի լավ համոզում էր, որ գնամ դեկտեմբերի 1-ի հանրահավաքին, ամեն ձեւ ուզում էր խոստանամ, որ կգնամ: Հարցրեցի, թե ինձ որտեղից գիտեն, ասեց, որ ինչ-որ Ժառանգության ցուցակներից ա, բայց թե կոնկրետ ինչ ցուցակից ա իմ համարը իրանց մոտ, չջոկեցի:

Մտածում եմ` փոխանակ առանց էն էլ դեմ քվեարկող մարդկանց զանգեն համոզեն, որ հանրահավաքի գան, ավելի լավ չի՞ նենց բան մտածեն, որ կարանան էն մասսայի ուղեղը մտցնել, որ պետք չի գնալ հավայի այո քվեարկել, ովքեր կա՛մ պոֆիգիստաբար կամ ստրկամտաբար կարան այո քվեարկեն: Կամ էն մարդկանց, ովքեր ասում են «ա դե մեկ ա իրանց ուզածն ա անցնելու», համոզեն, որ էնքան էլ տենց չի ու պետք չի տենց մտածելով չգնալ հանրաքվեի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էդ չեմ տեսել, բայց բուսակերների մասին վիդեոն լրիվ հերիք ա.


Էս ինչ ահավոր բան էր: Սրանց դատի էլ կարելի ա տալ սենց վարքի համար: Ես էս մեկի հետ էի.




Ճիշտ ա, դրանից հետո էլ ներողություն վիդեո են նկարել, բայց դե մեկ ա շարունակում են նույն ոգով:

----------

laro (14.11.2015)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Հենա ոստիկանությունը դատի էր տվել, նենց մի շուխուր էին դրել, մի երկու ամիս ՖԲ-իս նյուզֆիդը մենակ էդ էր  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հենա ոստիկանությունը դատի էր տվել, նենց մի շուխուր էին դրել, մի երկու ամիս ՖԲ-իս նյուզֆիդը մենակ էդ էր


Չեմ տեսել  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Չեմ տեսել


Այ սրա համար.

----------

Աթեիստ (12.11.2015)

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Էս ինչ ահավոր բան էր: Սրանց դատի էլ կարելի ա տալ սենց վարքի համար: Ես էս մեկի հետ էի.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ճիշտ ա, դրանից հետո էլ ներողություն վիդեո են նկարել, բայց դե մեկ ա շարունակում են նույն ոգով:



Սրա համար մենք ուզում էինք դատի տալ: Մենք ասելով նախկին գործիս տեղը նկատի ունեմ, «Հաշմանդամություն ունեցող անձանց շահերի պաշտպանության դաշինքը»: Բայց միևնույն ժամանակ ոստիկանությունն էր դատի տվել, ու անընդհատ դա էին շահարկում: Ես յություբում մի մեկնաբանություն էի գրել, առանց որևէ կոպիտ խոսքի, որ չի կարելի հոգեկան խնդիրներով անձանց ծաղրել, մի երկու ամիս շարունակ սրանց ֆանատներն ինձ ինչ ձև ասես քֆրտում էին. թե՛ ոստիկանությանը ծախված համարեցին, թե աշխարհիս հոգեկան հիվանդություններն ինձ վերագրեցին, սեռական բնույթի հայհոյանքներից էլ չխուսափեցի: Իսկ էն ներողության վիդեոն որ նկարեցին, հույս ունեինք, որ կջնջեին իրենց վիդեոն, բայց դե, բնականաբար, չջնջեցին: Էդ ներողությունն էլ չէր լինի, եթե Մարտիրոսյան Սամվելը իր ֆեյսբուքում չգրեր էդ մասին:

Հ.Գ. Իսկ էս նոր վիդեոն նայեցի, ու կեսից «հա մթո՞մ ինչ» դեմքով անջատեցի: Մի այլ կարգի անհամ են:
՛

----------

Ռուֆուս (12.11.2015), Տրիբուն (12.11.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Չուկի ՈՉ-ի քարոզարշավը սրանց նմանների հույսին ա մնացել  :Sad:  տխուր ա: Հետ բերեք ԲՀԿ-ին։

----------

Ռուֆուս (12.11.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկի ՈՉ-ի քարոզարշավը սրանց նմանների հույսին ա մնացել  տխուր ա: Հետ բերեք ԲՀԿ-ին։


2 հստակեցում.

1. SOS-ի տեսահոլովակը ՈՉ-ի քարոզարշավի մաս չի, այլ էդ հայացքներ կրողների տեսակետ:
2. ՈՉ-ի քարոզարշավը Չուկինը չի, ցավոք Չուկն ընդհանրապես չի կարողանում դրանց մասնակցել:




հ.գ. չնայած լիքը պահերի, որոնց մի չնչին մասն էս վերջին գրառումների մեջ շատերդ շարադրել եք, ինձ SOS-ը դուր ա գալիս: Իրանք լիքը հղկվելու, խմբագրվելու, սովորելու ու ուրիշ բաների տեղ ունեն: Բայց փաստացի էս պահին միակն են էս ոճում սենց դուխով, ու դա քիչ բան չի: Էս նախադասությունը չեմ սիրում, բայց. կարա՞ք, ավելին արեք: Ու էս վերջին գրածս ՈՉ-ի հետ կապ չունի: Որտև ոչն, իմ կարծիքով, պետք լինի յուրաքանչյուր իրավագիտակից քաղաքացունը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> .... ոչն, իմ կարծիքով, պետք լինի յուրաքանչյուր իրավագիտակից քաղաքացունը:


Այ ստեղ ընգեր պրոֆեսոր, քեզ մի հատ դավայ ռասվիդանյա։ 3 անհաջող նախագահից, մի 10 ավելի անհաջող նախագահի թեկնածուից, 5 անիմաստ նախագահական ընտրությունից հետո, իմ իրավագիտակցությունը հուշում ա на старости лет մի քիչ տարբերվող բան փորձել, թեկուզ Սեժիկի կողմից նախաձեռնված։

----------


## Chuk

> Այ ստեղ ընգեր պրոֆեսոր, քեզ մի հատ դավայ ռասվիդանյա։ 3 անհաջող նախագահից, մի 10 ավելի անհաջող նախագահի թեկնածուից, 5 անիմաստ նախագահական ընտրությունից հետո, իմ իրավագիտակցությունը հուշում ա на старости лет մի քիչ տարբերվող բան փորձել, թեկուզ Սեժիկի կողմից նախաձեռնված։


Դու առխային կարող ես ինձ «դավայ դասվիդանիա» ասես, դրանից իմ կարծիքը հո չփոխվե՞ց: Ի՞նչ ա, քո կարծիքով իրավունք չունեմ տենց մտածելու  :Wink: 
Թե չէ որ տենց կարծիքից ելնելով դավայ դասվիդանիա ասելուց լինեի, գիտես քեզ ինչքան է էդտեղ ղրկել  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի հատ կարաք ամփոփեք ինչ ա կատարվում: Ոչ ՀՀԿ-ականները բաժանվելեն երեք մասի. ոչականներ, բոյկոտականներ ու Տրիբուն: Ճիշտ եմ հասկանում

----------


## Chuk

> Մի հատ կարաք ամփոփեք ինչ ա կատարվում: Ոչ ՀՀԿ-ականները բաժանվելեն երեք մասի. ոչականներ, բոյկոտականներ ու Տրիբուն: Ճիշտ եմ հասկանում


Քաղաքական ուժերի՞ն նկատի ունես, թե քաղաքացիներին։

Եթե ուժերին, ապա ըստ էության չկա ուժ, որ բոյկոտ ա քարոզում։ Նույնիսկ Նիկոլենք, որ կեղծ օրակարգ են սա որակում, ասում են, որ որպես անհատ գնալու են ու ոչ քվեարկեն։ Իրանք պարզապես որևէ բան էս հարցում չեն քարոզում։ Ես ուժերին կբաժանեի երիու մասի՝ ոչ ասողներ ու մի կողմ քաշվածներ։

Իսկ այ քաղաքացիների հարցը բարդ ա, տեսակները բավական շատ են, էդ թվում.
- պարտքը կատարելու համար ոչ քվեարկողներ
- հավատալով ոչ քվեարկողներ
- կառավարման նախագահական մոդելը ճիշտ համարելով ոչ քվեարկեղներ
- ինադու այո քվեարկողներ
- անկախ սերժիկի անձից կառավարման մոդելի փոփոխությունը ճիշտ համարելով այո քվեարկողներ
- պարտադրաբար ընտրատեղամասեր գնացողներ
- ամեն ինչի վրա թքած ունեցողներ
- գիտակցված բոյկոտողներ
- փոփոխության չհավատալով բոյկոտողներ
- բացարձակ անտեղյակներ

և այլն։

----------

Աթեիստ (13.11.2015), Արէա (13.11.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի հատ կարաք ամփոփեք ինչ ա կատարվում: Ոչ ՀՀԿ-ականները բաժանվելեն երեք մասի. ոչականներ, բոյկոտականներ ու Տրիբուն: Ճիշտ եմ հասկանում


Բյուր ջան,Չուկին մի լսի, ինքը գիտես, Լևոնի վկայա ։) 

Իրավիճակն ավելի պարզ ա. Սերժիկը քամակից սահմանադրություն ա հանել, ի ուրախություն «ընդդիմության», քանի որ եթե չհաներ, ընդդիմություն կոչվածը զբաղվելու բան չէր ունենալու, հատկապես դոդ-փրկիչ օպերացիայի պռավալից հետո։ Հիմա երկու կողմն էլ կապիկությամբ են զբաղված, մենք էլ ոնց կարանք թամաշա ենք անում։

----------

մարիօ (13.11.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Քաղաքական ուժերի՞ն նկատի ունես, թե քաղաքացիներին։
> 
> Եթե ուժերին, ապա ըստ էության չկա ուժ, որ բոյկոտ ա քարոզում։ Նույնիսկ Նիկոլենք, որ կեղծ օրակարգ են սա որակում, ասում են, որ որպես անհատ գնալու են ու ոչ քվեարկեն։ Իրանք պարզապես որևէ բան էս հարցում չեն քարոզում։ Ես ուժերին կբաժանեի երիու մասի՝ ոչ ասողներ ու մի կողմ քաշվածներ։
> 
> Իսկ այ քաղաքացիների հարցը բարդ ա, տեսակները բավական շատ են, էդ թվում.
> - պարտքը կատարելու համար ոչ քվեարկողներ
> - հավատալով ոչ քվեարկողներ
> - կառավարման նախագահական մոդելը ճիշտ համարելով ոչ քվեարկեղներ
> - ինադու այո քվեարկողներ
> ...





> Բյուր ջան,Չուկին մի լսի, ինքը գիտես, Լևոնի վկայա ։) 
> 
> Իրավիճակն ավելի պարզ ա. Սերժիկը քամակից սահմանադրություն ա հանել, ի ուրախություն «ընդդիմության», քանի որ եթե չհաներ, ընդդիմություն կոչվածը զբաղվելու բան չէր ունենալու, հատկապես դոդ-փրկիչ օպերացիայի պռավալից հետո։ Հիմա երկու կողմն էլ կապիկությամբ են զբաղված, մենք էլ ոնց կարանք թամաշա ենք անում։


Լավն եք էրկուսդ էլ  :LOL:  Կարևորը՝ ափդեյթ էղա, հասկացա մի քիչ ով ում բարեկամն ա:

----------

Chuk (14.11.2015)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Լավն եք էրկուսդ էլ  Կարևորը՝ ափդեյթ էղա, հասկացա մի քիչ ով ում բարեկամն ա:


Ամենախնդալուն, կամ լացելուն, ով ոնց կուզի էն ա, որ գոնե «այո» գիտես ովքեր են․ սաղ իրար հետ կանգնում եմ, ասում են «այո» ենք ասում։ Էս «ոչ»–երին մարդ նայում ա բան չի հասկանում‎։ Ինչ որ «Դեմ ենք Սահմանադրական փոփոխություններին», «Նոր Հայաստան», «Փրկության Ճակատ», էլ գող փիսո, էլ քաչալ շուն։ Մարդ բան չի հասկանում ով ում բարեկամն ա։ Մի հատ «Ոչ» պիտի ասեն սկի դրա շուրջ չեն կարում տակի մնացած երեք հոգի մարդը իրար հետ ընդհանուր հայտարարի գան, ուզում են ժողովուրդը տենց իրանց ‎բաժան–բաժան լսի։ Բնականաբար ոչ մի բան էլ չի ստացվելու գլուխ բերել։ ՈՒ ես Նիկոլի հետ համաձայն եմ էս հարցում «Ավելի լավ ա գլխիցդ մեծ բաներ խոսք չտաս, քան մարդկանց հիասթափեցնես»։

----------

Աթեիստ (14.11.2015), Տրիբուն (16.11.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Ամենախնդալուն, կամ լացելուն, ով ոնց կուզի էն ա, որ գոնե «այո» գիտես ովքեր են․ սաղ իրար հետ կանգնում եմ, ասում են «այո» ենք ասում։ Էս «ոչ»–երին մարդ նայում ա բան չի հասկանում‎։ Ինչ որ «Դեմ ենք Սահմանադրական փոփոխություններին», «Նոր Հայաստան», «Փրկության Ճակատ», էլ գող փիսո, էլ քաչալ շուն։ Մարդ բան չի հասկանում ով ում բարեկամն ա։ Մի հատ «Ոչ» պիտի ասեն սկի դրա շուրջ չեն կարում տակի մնացած երեք հոգի մարդը իրար հետ ընդհանուր հայտարարի գան, ուզում են ժողովուրդը տենց իրանց ‎բաժան–բաժան լսի։ Բնականաբար ոչ մի բան էլ չի ստացվելու գլուխ բերել։ ՈՒ ես Նիկոլի հետ համաձայն եմ էս հարցում «Ավելի լավ ա գլխիցդ մեծ բաներ խոսք չտաս, քան մարդկանց հիասթափեցնես»։


Ներս ջան, իսկապես կողքից շիլափվա վիճակ ա, բայց եթե ուզում ես, ես կփորձեմ մի քիչ ավելի լավ տեսակավորելով ներկայացնեմ վիճակը: Ուղղակի էդ անեմ, ասենք դու կարող ա ընդունես իմ ասածը, մի քանի ակումբցի չընդունի: Բայց ակումբով կսահմանափակվենք: Ցավոք մեծ մասի մոտ կմնա էդ տպավորությունը, որ ամեն մեկն իրանն ա տանում:

Բայց դա խիստ նորմալ ա՝ մի պայմանով: Եթե էդ ուժերից մեկը կարողացավ մյուսների նկատմամբ խիստ առավելություն ստանալ: Որտև խիստ հասկանալի ա, որ իշխանությունն իր ուժերին (կարդա՝ խամաճիկներին) հավաքի իր շուրջը, իսկ ընդդիմության մեջ միշտ տարբեր կերպ մտածողներ են լինելու:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ներս ջան, իսկապես կողքից շիլափվա վիճակ ա, բայց եթե ուզում ես, ես կփորձեմ մի քիչ ավելի լավ տեսակավորելով ներկայացնեմ վիճակը: Ուղղակի էդ անեմ, ասենք դու կարող ա ընդունես իմ ասածը, մի քանի ակումբցի չընդունի: Բայց ակումբով կսահմանափակվենք: Ցավոք մեծ մասի մոտ կմնա էդ տպավորությունը, որ ամեն մեկն իրանն ա տանում:
> 
> Բայց դա խիստ նորմալ ա՝ մի պայմանով: Եթե էդ ուժերից մեկը կարողացավ մյուսների նկատմամբ խիստ առավելություն ստանալ: Որտև խիստ հասկանալի ա, որ իշխանությունն իր ուժերին (կարդա՝ խամաճիկներին) հավաքի իր շուրջը, իսկ ընդդիմության մեջ միշտ տարբեր կերպ մտածողներ են լինելու:


Չուկ ջան, եթե ժամանակ ու հավես ունենաս գրի։ 

Իսկ դրանից զատ եթե ես որ էլի քչից շատ փորձում եմ հետևեմ, հիմնականում ինտերնետով, ու ոչ մի բան չեմ հասկանում էդ կաշայից, պատկերացնում ես հարյուր հազարավոր լիքը քաղաքացիներ ինչ օրի են։ ՈՒ էս վիճակով ակնկալել, որ ինչ որ բան կարող ա լինի ինքնախաբեություն ա։

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, եթե ժամանակ ու հավես ունենաս գրի։ 
> 
> Իսկ դրանից զատ եթե ես որ էլի քչից շատ փորձում եմ հետևեմ, հիմնականում ինտերնետով, ու ոչ մի բան չեմ հասկանում էդ կաշայից, պատկերացնում ես հարյուր հազարավոր լիքը քաղաքացիներ ինչ օրի են։ ՈՒ էս վիճակով ակնկալել, որ ինչ որ բան կարող ա լինի ինքնախաբեություն ա։


Ներս ջան, արի հիմնական ուժերի մասին խոսեմ, մանր-մունրն էական չեն: Դրանք են.
ՀԱԿ+ՀԺԿ՝ համապատասխանաբար Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ու Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանի գլխավորությամբ (քանի որ սրանք 2008-ից առայսօր գործում են իրար հետ, շատերը լրիվ նույնացնում են, բայց էդպես չի, նույնիսկ որոշ հարցերում լուրջ տարաձայնություններ կան, որոնք լինում ա հարթել ու համագործակցել)Ժառանգություն՝ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի գլխավորությամբՀիմնադիր խորհրդարան՝ Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանի գլխավորությամբՔաղաքացիական պայմանագիր՝ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի գլխավորությամբ (էն, որ կուսակցության նախագահ ուրիշ մարդ ա ընտրված, հասարակության մեջ կարծիքը չի փոխում, որ սա հենց Նիկոլի ուժն ա)Մի քանի՝ իրենց արևմտամետ հռչակած կուսակցություն, ինչպիսիք են Ազատ Դեմոկրատները, նոր ՀՀՇ-ն, Արամ Սարգսյանի Հանրապետություն կուսակցությունը և այլն:

Այսինքն եթե նայում ենք քաղաքական ուժերի բաշխմանը, պետք ա հետևենք հենց սրանց մեջ:

Սրանց գլխավոր մեծամասնությունը կարողացան իրար հետ համաձայնության գալ, դրանք էին
ՀԱԿՀԺԿԺառանգությունՀիմնադիր խորհրդարան

Ի սկզբանե իրեն խաղից դուրս դրեց «Քաղացիական պայմանագիրը»՝ որակելով կեղծ օրակարգ: Արևմտամետներից Արամ Սարգսյանի Հանրապետությունը մի շարք ուրիշ կուսակցությունների նման ղրաղ մտավ, իրենք ուղղակի չկան պրոցեսում: Նոր ՀՀՇ-ն մտավ Սերժիկի խաղի մեջ ու դարձավ ԱՅՈ-ի կողմնակից: Ազատ Դեմոկրատներն արտաքուստ «ՈՉ» են ասում, բայց կարծես թե նույն «ԱՅՈ»-ի տրամադրության տակ են:

Ու ինչ-որ պահի պարզ եղավ, որ էն վերևի ցուցակիս չորս ուժերը՝ ՀԱԿ-ը, ՀԺԿ-ն, Ժառանգությունն ու Հիմնադիր Խորհրդարանն են տանելու ՈՉ-ի քարոզը: Սա լրիվ բավական է: Իրականում հենց էս ուժերն են, որ ունեն համակիրների որոշակի բանակ (գուցե բացառությամբ ՀԺԿ-ի, որ էս պահին իմ տպավորությամբ չունի, ու Քաղաքացիական պայմանագրի, որն ինչ-որ բանակ ամեն դեպքում ունի, բայց չմիացավ):

Էս 4 ուժերի մեջ որևէ լուրջ տարաձայնություն, էս պահին չկա, բոլորն էլ ունեն երկու խնդիր, մեկը՝ գլոբալ, մեկն՝ էս պահի համար լոկալ:

Լոկալ խնդիրն է Սահմանադրության հանրաքվեն տապալելը:
Գլոբալ խնդիրն է իշխանության հեռացումը:

Սրանց մեջ չկա որևէ մեկը, որ երկուսն էլ կարևոր չհամարի: Հիմա չգիտեմ, թե ում ինչ մեղու կծեց, բայց եթե սկզբից բոլոր էս ուժերը հավաքվել էին Սահմանադրության հանրաքվեի գաղափարի շուրջ, մտածելով, որ լավ առիթ ա ժողովրդին մոբիլիզացնելու ու երկու խնդիրն էլ լուծելու համար, մի պահից սկսած էս ուժերից երկուսը այլ կերպ սկսեցին մտածել:

Ժառանգությունը, Հիմնադիր խորհրդարանն ու էլի մի քանի, ոչ էդքան առանցքային ուժեր/անհատներ սկսեցին մտածել, որ պետք է հանրահավաքների շարք սկսել, որով կարող են հասնել ընդհուպ իշխանափոխության: Նույնիսկ, ըստ որոշ լուրերի, իրանք մի պահ մտածում էին բոյկոտի կոչ անելու:

Փոխարենը ՀԱԿ-ն ու ՀԺԿ-ն, նաև հաշվի առնելով անցյալի փորձը, ասում են, որ էս պահին հնարավոր չի հասնել տենց ուժեղ մոբիլիզիցայի, առանց օգտագործելու հանրաքվեի ֆակտորը:

Արդյունքում ներքին պայմանավորվածություն եղավ, որ ամեն մեկը փորձում է իր պատկերացրած ձևով մեծ պայքար ձևավորել: Եթե A ուժը կարողանում ա նենց մոբիլիզիցիա անել, որ առանց հանրաքվեի ռեժիմի հեռացումը ռեալության նշան ա ցույց տալիս, ապա B ուժը միանում ա իրան: Եթե դա չի ստացվում, ապա A-ն միանում ա B-ի՝ Սահմանադրության շուրջ սկսած շարժմանը:


Անշուշտ կարող ենք մտածել, որ եթե սրանցից որևէ մեկը մյուսին զիջեր, էդ մի ուղղությամբ ավելի ուժեղ պայքար կլիներ: Էս դեպքում սխալված կլինենք: Որտև ՀԱԿ-ն ու ՀԺԿ-ն ակտիվորեն մասնակցում են Ժառանգության ու Հիմնադիր Խորհրդարանի կազմակերպչական աշխատանքներին ու միջոցառումներին, Ժառանգություն ու Հիմնադիր Խորհրդարանը ակտիվորեն մասնակցում են ՀԱԿ-ի ու ՀԺԿ-ի կազմակերպչական աշխատանքներին ու միջոցառումներին: Այլ կերպ ասած երկու ուղղությամբ էլ աշխատանքներ են տարվում, պարզապես ամեն խումբը փորձում է առավել ակտիվացնել դրանցից մեկը: Ու կարող ա վիճակ գա, որ սրանք իրար ահավոր օգնեն:

Օրինակ տեսական հարթությունում որ նայենք, եթե Ժառանգությունն ու Հիմնադիր խորհրդարանը հաջողացնեն իսկապես ակտիվ նստացույցներ սկսել դեկտեմբերի 1-ից, թեժ պահելով իրավիճակը, ՀԱԿ-ն ու ՀԺԿ-ն դեկտեմբերի 6-ի հանրաքվեում մեջքում հզոր ուժ կունենան, որը մի կողմից կվախացնի որոշ իշխանական ընտրախախտողների, մյուս կողմից խախտումների առկայության դեպքում հեշտ կլինի դրանից դժգոհ մասսային արագ միացնել արդեն իսկ պայքարող մյուս խմբին ու ստանալ գումարման կայֆոտ էֆֆեկտ: Սա, իհարկե, տեսական դատողություններիս մեջ: Ամեն դեպքում իսկապես էս պահին շատ լուրջ հակասություններ հիմնական ընդդիմադիր ուժերի մեջ չկա: Ավելին ասեմ, Նիկոլենք հստակ հայտարարել են, որ եթե տեսնեն հաղթանակի տանող պայքար, կմիանան: Այսինքն եթե էս տեսական մասս հանկարծ ու լինի, մեկ ու հանկարծ Նիկոլենք էլ կարող ա միանան:

----------

Աթեիստ (14.11.2015)

----------


## Norton

> Քաղաքական ուժերի՞ն նկատի ունես, թե քաղաքացիներին։
> 
> Եթե ուժերին, ապա ըստ էության չկա ուժ, որ բոյկոտ ա քարոզում։ Նույնիսկ Նիկոլենք, որ կեղծ օրակարգ են սա որակում, ասում են, որ որպես անհատ գնալու են ու ոչ քվեարկեն։ Իրանք պարզապես որևէ բան էս հարցում չեն քարոզում։ Ես ուժերին կբաժանեի երիու մասի՝ ոչ ասողներ ու մի կողմ քաշվածներ։


Արամ Կարապետյանի ղեկավարած «Նոր ժամանակներ» կուսակցությունը բոյկոտում է սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների գործընթացն ու հանրաքվեն: 
http://www.aravot.am/2015/11/13/628606/

Ալթեն կա։

----------


## Chuk

> Արամ Կարապետյանի ղեկավարած «Նոր ժամանակներ» կուսակցությունը բոյկոտում է սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների գործընթացն ու հանրաքվեն: 
> http://www.aravot.am/2015/11/13/628606/
> 
> Ալթեն կա։


Անդ ջան, հաջորդ գրառման մեջ գրել էի, որ անդրադառնում եմ քչից շատից ռեսուրս ունեցող ուժերին, ռեսուրս ասելով էլ նկատի ունեմ համակիրների որոշակի բանակ, տարածքային կառույցների, կուսակիցների որոշակի քանակի առկայություն: Որ տարբեր բաներ ասող անհատ-կուսակցություններ լինելու են, էդ հաշիվ չեմ համարում:

----------


## Chuk

> Էս վիդեոյում բավական դիպուկ ու լավ ա ներկայացվում անմիջական ժողովրավարության իրացման նվազումները նոր սահմանադրությամբ: Միակ «անհամաձայնությունս» էն ա, որ ես առնվազն ներկա իրավիճակում մեծամասնական պատգամավորների ինստիտուտն ավելորդ եմ համարում:


«Իրազեկ քաղաքացիների միավորում» ՀԿ-ն բավական լավ ա ներկայացնում առաջարկվող նախագծի «նահանջները» ներկայիս գործող Սահմանադրությունից: Թեև շարունակում եմ մնալ էն կարծիքին, որ բովանդակային քննարկման մեջ մտնելն ավելորդություն է, բայց հերթով կներկայացնեմ ՀԿ-ի պատրաստած հոլովակները, հաշվի առնելով, որ շատերն ամեն դեպքում ուզում են հասկանալ, թե խոսքն ինչի մասին է: Մեկն արդեն ներկայացրել էի, վերաբերում էր անմիջական ժողովրդավարության իրացման նվազմանը: Էս մի տեսահոլովակում խոսվում է դատական իշխանության մասին՝ ըստ նոր նախագծի: Իշխանությունը պնդում է, որ այդտեղ առաջընթաց կա, ինքս հակառակն եմ տեսնում: ԻՔՄ-ն նույնպես պնդում է, որ կա հետընթաց ու դա ներկայացնում էս տեսահոլովակում.

----------

Mr. Annoying (16.11.2015), Աթեիստ (16.11.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Հատված ռեալիթի շոույից  :LOL:

----------


## Շինարար

> Հատված ռեալիթի շոույից


Չեմ հիշում՝ մեր զորամասի, թե վաշտի երգն էր:

----------


## Chuk

> Չեմ հիշում՝ մեր զորամասի, թե վաշտի երգն էր:


3:53-ից.




Ամենահայտնի կատարումներից.

----------

Mr. Annoying (16.11.2015), Զաքար (18.11.2015), Շինարար (16.11.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Բնապահպանության մասին.

----------

Rammstein (18.11.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լավն եք էրկուսդ էլ  Կարևորը՝ ափդեյթ էղա, հասկացա մի քիչ ով ում բարեկամն ա:


Չենք կարա երկուսս էլ լավը լինենք։ Չուկը վատն ա, քանի որ մուտիտներ ա անում։ 

Ուրեմն, էս ԱՅՈ քարոզող իշխանությունը իրան դրել ա սրբի տեղ ու ասում ա, որ ուզում ա ինքնաբարեփոխվի, քանի որ մեր բոլոր պրոբլեմները նրա մեջ են, որ նորմալ սահմանադրություն չունենք, բլա բլա բլա։ Բայց ոչ մի կերպ չի բացատրում, թե ինչն էր խանգարում, որ հին սահմանադրությամբ դոդը վճարի հարկերը, լֆիկը չմոնոպոլացնի տնտեսության կեսը, Սաշիկը փայ չմտնի մյուս կեսի մեջ, Խաչատրյան Գագոն չլինի խոշորագույն ներմուծող ու բիզնեսմեն ու միևնույն ժամանակ ֆինանսների նախարար։ Ու ասենք, ոնց ա էս նոր սահմանադրությունը նպաստելու նրան, որ Խաչատրյան Գագոն էլ չլինի համ խոշոր բիզնեսմեն, համ էլ ֆինանսների նախարար։ 

Ուրեմն էս ՈՉ քարոզող ընդդիմադիրները ասում են, որ էս նոր սահմանադրությունը նպաստելու ա նրան որ իշխանությունը վերարտադրվի, բայց չեն բացատրում, թե ոնց ինքը չի վերարտադրվելու գործող սահմանադրությամբ, երբ արդեն քսան տարի ա վերարտադրվում ա՝ չհաշված պալատական հեղաշրջումները։ Հետո էլ ասում ա, որ պատերազմող երկրի համար վտանգավոր ա նոր սահմանադրությունը, քանի որ մենք էլ նախագահ, այսինքն գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատար չենք ունենալու։ Բայց չի բացատրում, թե ոնց ա ասենք Իսրայելը, պառլամենտական երկիր լինելով, առանց նախագահի, վաթսուն տարի կզացրած պահել իրան շրջապատող երեք ամենակենտրոնացված նախագահական համակարգեր ունեցող երկրներին։ Կամ ասենք, Գերմանիան երբեք նախագահական երկիր չի եղել, բայց սաղ եվրոպան գրավել էր։ Այսինքն, էտ գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատարի գաղափարը ինքնին աբսուրդ գաղափար ա ու հորինված պրոբլեմ ա։ Ու մեկ էլ չի բացատրում, որ եթե մնա նույն սահմանադրությունը ինչ ա անելու ընդդիմությունը 2018 թվականին։ Ամենայն հավանականությամբ անելու նույնը ինչ արել ա 2008-ին ու 2013-ին, այսինքն գնալու ա գրողի ծոցը ու մեզ էլ հետը տանելու ա։ Իսկ ես էլ չեմ ուզում գրողի խոցը գնալ էս ոչխարների հետ, հերիք ա։ 

Ու երկու կողմերը զբաղված են ինչ-որ կապիկություններով, ու էական տարբերություն չկա, թե ով ոնց ա քվեարկելու։ Բայց ասենք, ради разнообразия, կարելի ա էս անգամ էլ Սերժիկի ուզածով քվերակել, խոխմայա չէ՞։ Ի՞նչ վատ բան կա դրա մեջ։ Ասենք, դոդի հետ համագործակցելու ու իրան ընդդիմադիր սարքելու մեջ եթե վատ բան չկա, Սերժիկի սահմանադրությանը կողմ քվերակելու մեջ հաստատ մի հազար անգամ ավել վատ բան չկա։ Հետո էլ, քո համար հետաքրքիր չի՞, թե ինչ խոխմա բաներ կարան լինեն էս նոր սահմանադրության պարագայում։ Մեկա երկիրը քաքի մեջ, գոնե ժպտալով լող կտանք, այսինքն ժպտալող կտանք, էլի։

----------

Mr. Annoying (17.11.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Չենք կարա երկուսս էլ լավը լինենք։ Չուկը վատն ա, քանի որ մուտիտներ ա անում։ 
> ...
> Ուրեմն էս ՈՉ քարոզող ընդդիմադիրները ասում են, որ էս նոր սահմանադրությունը նպաստելու ա նրան որ իշխանությունը վերարտադրվի, բայց չեն բացատրում, թե ոնց ինքը չի վերարտադրվելու գործող սահմանադրությամբ, երբ արդեն քսան տարի ա վերարտադրվում ա՝ չհաշված պալատական հեղաշրջումները։ Հետո էլ ասում ա, որ պատերազմող երկրի համար վտանգավոր ա նոր սահմանադրությունը, քանի որ մենք էլ նախագահ, այսինքն գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատար չենք ունենալու։ Բայց չի բացատրում, թե ոնց ա ասենք Իսրայելը, պառլամենտական երկիր լինելով, առանց նախագահի, վաթսուն տարի կզացրած պահել իրան շրջապատող երեք ամենակենտրոնացված նախագահական համակարգեր ունեցող երկրներին։ Կամ ասենք, Գերմանիան երբեք նախագահական երկիր չի եղել, բայց սաղ եվրոպան գրավել էր։ Այսինքն, էտ գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատարի գաղափարը ինքնին աբսուրդ գաղափար ա ու հորինված պրոբլեմ ա։ Ու մեկ էլ չի բացատրում, որ եթե մնա նույն սահմանադրությունը ինչ ա անելու ընդդիմությունը 2018 թվականին։ Ամենայն հավանականությամբ անելու նույնը ինչ արել ա 2008-ին ու 2013-ին, այսինքն գնալու ա գրողի ծոցը ու մեզ էլ հետը տանելու ա։ Իսկ ես էլ չեմ ուզում գրողի խոցը գնալ էս ոչխարների հետ, հերիք ա։


Տեսնում ես, ինձ մեղադրում ես մուտիտների մեջ ու նույն գրառման մեջ մուտիտների շարք գրում  :Jpit: 

1. Ընդդիմությունը երբեք չի ասել, որ իշխանությունը գործող սահմանադրությամբ չի կարող վերարտադրվել, այլ ասել ա, որ սերժիկը չի կարող վերարտադրվել: Պատճառները, որ կոնկրետ սերժիկի վերարտադրումն ու իրա ձեռքին իշխանության հավերժացումը խիստ բացասական է, բազում է:
1.1. Այո, ընդդիմությունն ասել է, որ սերժիկի չվերարտադրվելու դեպքում իշխանական համակարգում ներքին ցնցումներ հնարավոր են, որոնք գուցե հնարավոր լինի օգտագործել:

2. Ընդդիմությունը երբեք չի ասել, որ պառլամենտական կառավարման համակարգը վատ բան է: Ասել է, որ սեփական իշխանությունը պահելու համար ընդունված խաղի կանոնները՝ իմա Սահմանադրությունը ու կառավարման մոդելը փոխելը վատ բան է: Ասել է, որ երեք կառավարման մոդելներն էլ՝ նախագահականը, կիսանախագահականը և խորհրդարանականը, ունեն և՛ դրական փորձ, և՛ բացասական փորձ: Երեքով էլ կան ու եղել են թե լավ կառավարվող երկրներ, թե վատ կառավարվող երկրներ, թե առաջընթացի ուղին բռնած երկրներ, թե նահանջի ճամփան ընտրած երկրներ:

3. Գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատարի ինստիտուտը կարևորագույն ինստիտուտներից է, որն ԱՌԿԱ Է նաև խորհրդարանական կառավարման համակարգերում: Միայն թե չգիտես ինչու մեզ հրամցվող նախագծում այդ ինստիտուտը միայն պատերազմական վիճակ հայտարարվելու դեպքում է գործում, այդ դերն այդ ժամանակ ստանձնում է վարչապետը, ու քանի որ միայն այդ ժամանակ է ստանձնում, էապես կորցնում է արդյունավետությունը: Սա ընդամենը պատասխանատվությունից հնարավորինս խուսափելու մեխանիզմ է: Անգամ խորհրդարանական կառավարման անցնելու դեպքում ի դեմ որևէ պաշտոնի, դա կլիներ ԱԺ-ի կողմից ընտրված ԱԺ նախագահը կամ վարչապետը, թե ընտրիչների կողմից ընտրված նախագահը, պետք է մշտապես լիներ գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատարի պարտականություն ունեցող: Աբսուրդ է գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատարի դերակատարումը աբսուրդ որակելը: 

4. Ընդդիմությունը ոչ միայն 2018-ին, այլ մշտապես պետք է փորձի հնար գտնել հեռացնել իշխանությանը: Եթե չհաջողվի, ապա 2008-ի ու 2013-ի նման կեղծվելու են ընտրությունները, բողոքի ակցիաները լռեցվելու են ռեպրեսիաներով, ընդհուպ ժողովրդի վրա բանակ հանելով, կրակելով ու սպանելով, իսկ ոմանք շարունակելու են դրան չդիմակայելու համար մեղադրել առաջնահերթ ընդդիմությանը, ոչ թե նրան, ով էդ սաղ անօրինություններն անելու ա: Ընդդիմությունը սուրբ չի, բայց նման կարծիքները ինձ հունից հանում են:



Եվ վերջապես, Տրիբուն, հերիք ա գլխներիս լոլո կարդաս: Ընդդիմությունը միայն ՀԱԿ-ը չի: Օրինակ արդեն քանի գրառում է ներկայացնում եմ ընդդիմադիր հայացքներով ՀԿ-ի (որը ՀԱԿ-ի հետ կապ չունի) պատրաստած տեսահոլովակները, որոնցով ցույց են տալիս, թե ինչու չպետք է այո ասել էս սահմանադրությանը: Ցույց եմ տվել նաև փաստաբանների 50 հոգանոց խմբի լուրջ վերլուծությունը, որոնք նույնպես ՀԱԿ-ի հետ կապ չունեն: Բայց դե քո միակ խնդիրը եղել ու մնում են ՀԱԿ ու Լևոնը, ճիշտ էնպես, ինչպես իշխանության խնդիրը: Դրա համար ասենք էսօր Գյումրեցիների հետ հանդիպմանը ՀՀԿ ներկայացուցիչը փոխանակ խոսի, թե ինչի իրանց իշխանության տարիներին լուրջ քայլեր չեն արել քաղաքի վիճակը լավացնելու համար, ասում էր, որ 1994 թվականին քխ Լևոնը նիստ էր գումարել ու ոչ մեկը չէր ուզում դեկտեմբերի 7-ին ծաղկեպսակ տաներ, ընտրում էին, թե ում ուղարկեն: Այ էդ նույն աբսուրդի թատրոնի գիրկն ես ընկել, գուցե զարթնե՞ս:

----------

Mr. Annoying (18.11.2015)

----------


## Rammstein

> Բնապահպանության մասին.


Արա բայց ի՜նչ տականք են: ՀՀԿղանքի վերարտադրվելը դեռ մի կողմ, էն մնացած երկու-իրեք հատ ծառն էլ են ուզում կտրեն ու տեղը նորանոր հանքեր շինեն` իրենց թունավոր հետեւանքներով հանդերձ… Ու չեն ալարել, դրել մտածել են, թե դրա խաթեր ինչ մանր ու աննկատ փոփոխություններ անեն:

----------

Chuk (18.11.2015), Mr. Annoying (18.11.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Սա էլ մեկ այլ Հասարակական կազմակերպության կողմից պատրաստված տեսահոլովակ.





Բայց դե իհարկե բոլորիս սահմանադրական իրավունքն ա կոնկրետ կուսակցությանը «պատժելու» համար ինադու «այո» քվեարկել  :Smile:

----------

Mr. Annoying (18.11.2015), Աթեիստ (18.11.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ..Բայց դե իհարկե բոլորիս սահմանադրական իրավունքն ա կոնկրետ կուսակցությանը «պատժելու» համար ինադու «այո» քվեարկել


Շատ ես վերցնում վրատ, թե յանի ՀԱԿ-ի ինադու եմ ԱՅՈ քվեարկելու։ ՀԱԿ գոյություն չունի, որ մի հատ էլ իրա ինադու բան անեմ։ 

Ու հա, ընդդիմությունը ինչպես միշտ լիքը «խելոք» բաներ ա ասում, ու շատ մեծ ու հզոր ձվեր ունի։ Տենանք ինչ ա անելու։ Մենակ չասես հույսը ես եմ ու ժողովուրդը։ Մեզ վաղուց տուն են ուղարկել ու խնդրել են որ իրանց քաղաքական վերլուծություններին վստահենք։ Ես էլ, քեզանից բեթար, ընդդիմությանը վստահում եմ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

A1plus-ի քվեարկությունները միշտ բավականին օբյեկտիվ են լինում։  Բնակչության հալակ կեսը թքած ունի սահմանադրության վրա։ Իսկ մասնակցողները ցանկանում են համակարգային փոփոխություններ։

----------


## Chuk

> A1plus-ի քվեարկությունները միշտ բավականին օբյեկտիվ են լինում։  Բնակչության հալակ կեսը թքած ունի սահմանադրության վրա։ Իսկ մասնակցողները ցանկանում են համակարգային փոփոխություններ։


Մենակ ակումբի նման սահմանափակումներ դրած օնլայն քվեարկություններն են, որ չեն կարող (կամ շատ մեծ դժվարությամբ են կարող) կեղծվել: Սրանցից ամեն մեկում ցանկալի արդյունք ստանալը հեշտ ա: 

Իհարկե չեմ ասում, թե ակումբի քվեարկությունը ներկայացնում է հասարակության ամբողջական ու իրական տրամադրությունը, ընդամենը խոսում եմ նրա մասին, որ ՀՀԿ բիթի օնլայն կեղծարարները չեն կարող մտնել ու լցոնում անել, ոնց Ա1-ում են արել  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մենակ ակումբի նման սահմանափակումներ դրած օնլայն քվեարկություններն են, որ չեն կարող (կամ շատ մեծ դժվարությամբ են կարող) կեղծվել: Սրանցից ամեն մեկում ցանկալի արդյունք ստանալը հեշտ ա: 
> 
> Իհարկե չեմ ասում, թե ակումբի քվեարկությունը ներկայացնում է հասարակության ամբողջական ու իրական տրամադրությունը, ընդամենը խոսում եմ նրա մասին, որ ՀՀԿ բիթի օնլայն կեղծարարները չեն կարող մտնել ու լցոնում անել, ոնց Ա1-ում են արել


Իսկ ի՞նչ վիճակ ա ակումբում․ 3 գիտակից քաղաքացի և 11 մոլորյալ։

Ու հետաքրքիր ա, թե քո կարծիքով ՀՀԿ-ականները ինչ լցոնում են արել Ա1պլյուս-ում, այո՝ մասնակցելու եմ, թե՞ ոչ՝ չեմ մասնակցելու։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մենակ ակումբի նման սահմանափակումներ դրած օնլայն քվեարկություններն են, որ չեն կարող (կամ շատ մեծ դժվարությամբ են կարող) կեղծվել: Սրանցից ամեն մեկում ցանկալի արդյունք ստանալը հեշտ ա: 
> 
> Իհարկե չեմ ասում, թե ակումբի քվեարկությունը ներկայացնում է հասարակության ամբողջական ու իրական տրամադրությունը, ընդամենը խոսում եմ նրա մասին, որ ՀՀԿ բիթի օնլայն կեղծարարները չեն կարող մտնել ու լցոնում անել, ոնց Ա1-ում են արել


Արտ, բայց ուշադիր նայի է: Հարցը ոչ թե այո կամ ոչ քվեարկել ա, այլ՝ մասնակցելու են, թե չէ: Հաշվի առնելով, որ դրսահայությունն ավելի շատ ա ինտերնետային լրատվամիջոցների վրա նստած, չեմ բացառում, որ էդ ոչերի մի ստվար զանգված դրսից ա ստացվել: Ու չեմ բացառում նաև, որ քվեարկողներից շատերն էլ հարցը սխալ են հասկացել:

----------

Chuk (18.11.2015), Տրիբուն (18.11.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ ի՞նչ վիճակ ա ակումբում․ 3 գիտակից քաղաքացի և 11 մոլորյալ։
> 
> Ու հետաքրքիր ա, թե քո կարխիքով ՀՀԿ-ականները ինչ լցոնում են արել Ա1պլյուս-ում, այո՝ մասնակցելու եմ, թե՞ ոչ՝ չեմ մասնակցելու։


Էն մնացած չորսն էլ հաշիվ չեն, չէ՞  :Beee:

----------


## Chuk

> Շատ ես վերցնում վրատ, թե յանի ՀԱԿ-ի ինադու եմ ԱՅՈ քվեարկելու։ ՀԱԿ գոյություն չունի, որ մի հատ էլ իրա ինադու բան անեմ։ 
> 
> Ու հա, ընդդիմությունը ինչպես միշտ լիքը «խելոք» բաներ ա ասում, ու շատ մեծ ու հզոր ձվեր ունի։ Տենանք ինչ ա անելու։ Մենակ չասես հույսը ես եմ ու ժողովուրդը։ Մեզ վաղուց տուն են ուղարկել ու խնդրել են որ իրանց քաղաքական վերլուծություններին վստահենք։ Ես էլ, քեզանից բեթար, ընդդիմությանը վստահում եմ։


Որ վրաս շատ վերցնեի, կասեի, որ իմ ինադու ես անում  :Jpit: 

Իսկ դու խոխմ ես, ասում ես ՀԱԿ գոյություն չունի, ու հաջորդ տողում էլի «թռնում դեմքին»  :Jpit:  

Ապեր, ես հուսով եմ, որ իրական պատճառն իսկապես ՀԱԿ-ի ինադու քվեարկելդ ա, հակառակ դեպքում ստացվում ա, որ դու համակերպված լինելով երկրի կործանման հետ, ինքդ քո համար քննարկելով երկրից գնալու տարբերակը (ինքդ ես ակումբում գրել), ուզում ես մեր՝ ստեղ մնացողների գլխին շատ ավելի վատ բան փաթաթել, քան հիմա կա: Բայց դե դա էլ ա քո սահմանադրական իրավունքը, մնա քո ինադների ու «ռացիոնալիզմի» մեջ  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի դեպ, մի հարց տամ: Քվեաթերթիկի վրա հարցը ո՞նց ա ձևակերպված լինելու ու այո-ոչ ընտրությունը ո՞նց ա լինելու: Դա էլ ա ժողովրդին մոլորության մեջ գցելու ձև: Էսօրվա պես հիշում եմ 95-ի հանրաքվեն, երբ մամայիս մորաքրոջ հետ մտել էի քվեախցիկ: Մոտավորապես նենց էր ձևակերպված, որ որը չես ուզում, վրան խաչ քաշի, բայց մամայիս մորաքույրը սկզբում թարս հասկացավ, ոչի վրա խաչ քաշեց: Հետո ջղայնացավ, այոյի վրա էլ խաչ քաշեց, ասեց՝ թող անվավեր լինի:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, բայց ուշադիր նայի է: Հարցը ոչ թե այո կամ ոչ քվեարկել ա, այլ՝ մասնակցելու են, թե չէ: Հաշվի առնելով, որ դրսահայությունն ավելի շատ ա ինտերնետային լրատվամիջոցների վրա նստած, չեմ բացառում, որ էդ ոչերի մի ստվար զանգված դրսից ա ստացվել: Ու չեմ բացառում նաև, որ քվեարկողներից շատերն էլ հարցը սխալ են հասկացել:


Ընդունեցի, ուշադիր չէի: 
Իսկապես ավելի մեծ զանգվածը հակված ա չմասնակցելու, ու դա առանց էս հարցման էլ, ցավոք, գիտեմ:

Բայց դե ասածս մնում ա ուժի մեջ, նման կայքերի հարցումներին վստահել բացարձակ պետք չի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ընդունեցի, ուշադիր չէի: 
> Իսկապես ավելի մեծ զանգվածը հակված ա չմասնակցելու, ու դա առանց էս հարցման էլ, ցավոք, գիտեմ:
> 
> Բայց դե ասածս մնում ա ուժի մեջ, նման կայքերի հարցումներին վստահել բացարձակ պետք չի:


Հա, էդ տեսանկյունից համաձայն եմ: Լցոնումը մի կողմ, ներկայացուցչական չեն էդ հարցումները:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ դու խոխմ ես, ասում ես ՀԱԿ գոյություն չունի, ու հաջորդ տողում էլի «թռնում դեմքին»


Դե մենակ ես եմ մնացել հիշող, լավություն եմ անում։ 




> Ապեր, ես հուսով եմ, որ իրական պատճառն իսկապես ՀԱԿ-ի ինադու քվեարկելդ ա, հակառակ դեպքում ստացվում ա, որ դու համակերպված լինելով երկրի կործանման հետ, ինքդ քո համար քննարկելով երկրից գնալու տարբերակը (ինքդ ես ակումբում գրել), ուզում ես մեր՝ ստեղ մնացողների գլխին շատ ավելի վատ բան փաթաթել, քան հիմա կա: Բայց դե դա էլ ա քո սահմանադրական իրավունքը, մնա քո ինադների ու «ռացիոնալիզմի» մեջ


Թարախություն էլի  :LOL: 




> Հայաստանը՝ որպես կիսանախագահական Հանրապետություն առավել ֆունկցիոնալ է: Բայց այստեղ խոսքը նույնիսկ այդ մասին չէ: Խոսքն այն մասին է, որ ստեղծվում է մի Սահմանադրություն, որով սահմանադրորեն երաշխավորվում է որևէ մեկ կուսակցության խորհրդարանական մեծամասնությունը: Դա մի բան է, որ չունի կիրառման փորձ, գոնե՝ զարգացած ժողովրդավարությամբ երկրներում: Եվ ես կարծում եմ, որ այստեղ թաքնված շատ մեծ ռիսկեր կան: Այնպիսի զգացողություն ունեմ, որ մի նոր «ղեկավարող, առաջնորդող» ուժի ստեղծման փորձ է արվում: Ինչի՞ դա կհանգեցնի: Մեր սեփական փորձը դա բավականին լավ ցույց է տվել: Ըստ էության սահմանադրորեն ամրագրվում է, որ ընտրությունների արդյունքում որևէ կուսակցություն անպայման պիտի լինի պառլամենտական մեծամասնություն, ու այդպիսով ընդհանրապես իմաստազրկվում է պառլամենտարիզմի էությունը: Խորհրդարանական հանրապետության առավելությունը հենց այն է, որ խորհրդարանում կարող են ներկայացված լինել բազմաթիվ կուսակցություններ, պայմանավորվել, գտնել առավել հրատապ խնդիրների ինչ-որ փոխզիջումային լուծումներ: Հիմա  սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների դրդապատճառն ու բացատրությունն այնպիսին է, որ իբր նախագահական իշխանությունը կենտրոնացված է, և պետք է այն ապակենտրոնացնել: Բայց սա ոչ թե ապակենտրոնացում է, այլ կենտրոնացում մեկ կուսակցության շրջանակում:


Կարա՞ս գուշակես, էս ում տողերն են։ Չնայած գուշակելը ո՞րն ա, ինձանից շուտ ես կարդացել, ու հոգուդ խորքում հույս ունես, որ խառնվելու ա վերջին պահին։ Չե՞ք ուզում համագործակցեք․ քաղաքականություն ա, բան ա։

----------


## Chuk

> Ի դեպ, մի հարց տամ: Քվեաթերթիկի վրա հարցը ո՞նց ա ձևակերպված լինելու ու այո-ոչ ընտրությունը ո՞նց ա լինելու: Դա էլ ա ժողովրդին մոլորության մեջ գցելու ձև: Էսօրվա պես հիշում եմ 95-ի հանրաքվեն, երբ մամայիս մորաքրոջ հետ մտել էի քվեախցիկ: Մոտավորապես նենց էր ձևակերպված, որ որը չես ուզում, վրան խաչ քաշի, բայց մամայիս մորաքույրը սկզբում թարս հասկացավ, ոչի վրա խաչ քաշեց: Հետո ջղայնացավ, այոյի վրա էլ խաչ քաշեց, ասեց՝ թող անվավեր լինի:


Էն ժամանակվա օրենքները չգիտեմ ոնց էին, չեմ ուսումնասիրել, հիմիկվա հանրաքվեի մասին օրենքում ասվում ա.




> Հոդված 28.	Քվեաթերթիկը լրացնելու կարգը
> 
> 1. Քվեարկության մասնակիցը, եթե համաձայն է ընդունել հանրաքվեի դրված հարցը, քվեաթերթիկում կենտրոնական հանձնաժողովի սահմանած ձևով միատեսակ նշում է կատարում «ԱՅՈ» բառի դիմացի դատարկ քառանկյունում, իսկ եթե համաձայն չէ` «ՈՉ» բառի դիմացի դատարկ քառանկյունում:

----------


## Chuk

Բայց եթե ճիշտ եմ հիշում, Անկախության հանրաքվեին էլ էր ասածդ կերպ, Բյուր:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց եթե ճիշտ եմ հիշում, Անկախության հանրաքվեին էլ էր ասածդ կերպ, Բյուր:


Ես էլ ասում եմ՝ Հայաստանում էդքան շատ Սովետի վկա, ո՞նց անկախացանք  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

Ճիշտ էի հիշում՝



Ասում ա թողնել այն պատասխանը, որին համաձայն եք, մյուսը ջնջել:
Հավանական ա, որ ԽՍՀՄ-ից մնացած կարգ ա եղել, որն արդեն կարգավորվել ա Սահմանադրությունն ընդունելուց ու վերջինիս համապատասխան օրենքներ մշակելուց հետո: Բայց դե էս ենթադրություն եմ անում, կոնկրետ բան չգիտեմ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ի դեպ, մի հարց տամ: Քվեաթերթիկի վրա հարցը ո՞նց ա ձևակերպված լինելու ու այո-ոչ ընտրությունը ո՞նց ա լինելու:


Երեք կետ ա լինելու, երեքն էլ ԱՅՈ։
1. Այո, because I like it
2. Այո, because I can't help it 
3. Այո, because it's in fashion

----------

Mr. Annoying (18.11.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Երեք կետ ա լինելու, երեքն էլ ԱՅՈ։
> 1. Այո, because I like it
> 2. Այո, because I can't help it 
> 3. Այո, because it's in fashion


Ղժժում ես  :Jpit:  Ուրեմն դեկտեմբերի 3-ին ստեղ էլ ա հանրաքվե լինելու: Դանիայի՝ ԵՄ անդամակցության հետ կապված հարցեր են, շատ չեմ խորացել, թե ինչ: Ստեղի ֆաշիստական կուսակցությունը ոչ ա քարոզում, բայց ի՞նչ ա գրված պաստառների վրա: Nej, tak (ոչ, շնորհակալություն): Բացում ա ինձ  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Կարա՞ս գուշակես, էս ում տողերն են։ Չնայած գուշակելը ո՞րն ա, ինձանից շուտ ես կարդացել, ու հոգուդ խորքում հույս ունես, որ խառնվելու ա վերջին պահին։ Չե՞ք ուզում համագործակցեք․ քաղաքականություն ա, բան ա։


Ձյաձ, սերժիկենց առաջին պլանը քոչով մեզ վախացնելն էր, որ յանիմ եթե չփոխենք սահմանադրությունը, տականքը հետ կգա: Չանցավ, բանի տեղ դնող չկար: Քոչը մեռած քաղաքական ֆիգուր ա, իրա հարցազրույցներն էլ բան չեն փոխում: Հիմա սա բերել ես, որ ի՞նչ: Սա դեռ չեմ կարդացել, կարող ա և կարդամ, բայց ճիշտն ասած հետաքրքիր չի:

----------


## Chuk

Մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանության սահմանափակման մի քանի կարևոր փոփոխության մասին է խոսք գնում էս տեսահոլովակում.

----------

Mr. Annoying (18.11.2015), Rammstein (18.11.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Սա էլ մարդու իրավունքները ներկայացված նախագծում.

----------

Rammstein (19.11.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նենց տպավորություն ա, որ էս փոփոխություններն անում են իրանց սաղ ապօրինի ք*քներն օրինականացնելու համար:

----------

Chuk (19.11.2015), Mr. Annoying (19.11.2015), Rammstein (19.11.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Նենց տպավորություն ա, որ էս փոփոխություններն անում են իրանց սաղ ապօրինի ք*քներն օրինականացնելու համար:


Պատասխանատվությունից հնարավորինս խուսափելու:

----------


## Rammstein

Էս քանի օրը իմ շրջապատում մի քանի հոգու հարցրեցի, թե մասնակցելու ե՞ն հանրաքվեին, սաղ հարցնում են, թե ի՞նչ ա, որ, ի՞նչ հանրաքվե ա:
Ես էն եմ հասկանում, որ էս տեմպերով, քվեարկողների մեծ մասը լինելու են էն մարդիկ, ովքեր շահադիտական նկատառումներով կամ ստիպողաբար/ստրկամտաբար են գնալու հանրաքվեին: Իսկ եթե տենց լինի, դրան էլ գումարվեն սեփական ազատ կամքով մասնակցողների քվեները, որոնց մեջ, ոնց հասկանում եմ, էլի քիչ չեն «այո»-ները, մենք կունենանք նենց մոտավոր 68/32 հարաբերությամբ «այո»-ի հաղթանակ:
Էս փոփոխությունների չանցնելու իմ հույսերը գնալով նվազում են:

----------

Տրիբուն (19.11.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Սոցիալական իրավունքները առաջարկվող նախագծում.

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ասում են երեկ հզոր միտինգ ա եղել ․․ էն աստիճանի, որ Լևոն Զուրաբյանը երթին ԱԺ ծառայողական ավտոմեքենայով ա մասնակցել, որ հետ չընկնի։

----------

Chuk (21.11.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Էս տեսահոլովակում էլ ներկայացվում ա, թե ինչպիսին ա լինելու ԱԺ-ն՝ ըստ Սահմանադրության ներկայացված նախագծի.

----------

Mephistopheles (22.11.2015), Mr. Annoying (22.11.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Ինչ ուզում եք ասեք, էս աստիճանի բևեռացում ես ոչ մի անգամ չեմ տեսել: Ամենատարբեր շերտերի հետ շփումս, օնլայն հարթակների ուսումնասիրությունս, երբեմն ԱրմՆյուզով գնացող «ԱՅՈ-ՈՉ» ռեալիթի շոուի դիտումներս, որոշ սոց. հարցումներից ինֆո (չճշտված) ունենալս, մերոնց մարզային հանդիպումների մասին ինֆորմացիաս ու էլի լիքը ֆակտորներ ցույց են տալիս, որ փոփոխության կողմնակից գտնելը գրեթե անհնար է: Իհարկե՛ անտարբերները, հույս չունեցողները, բոյկոտել ցանկացողները շատ են, բայց կողմնակիցներ գրեթե չկան: Գուցե որոշ սահմանամերձ կամ հեռու տեղերում կա տարբերվող պատկեր՝ ինֆորմացիայի խիստ պակասի պատճառով, բայց հաստատ եղանակ փոխող չի: Այ մարդ, տո անգամ դաշնակ ու հանրապետական ընկեր-ծանոթներս (հա, ես էդպիսիք ունեմ) ըստ էության դեմ են: Աշխատում են թեման ցրել, ու զգում ես, որ կամ դեմ են, կամ էլ գիտեն, որ սաղ էդ նախագծին դեմ են ու ամաչում են կողմնակից լինել: Ոմանք էլ մի քիչ խմացնում ես, սկսում են խոստովանել, որ ուղնուծուծով դեմ են  :Jpit: 

Ու էս ֆոնի վրա շատ սիրուն ա Հանրապետականի՝ յություբում դրած տեսահոլովակի արձագանքը: Վերջապես որոշեցին սոցիալ մեդիայում էլ գովազդը սկսել, լայնորեն տարածել ու իրանց տեսահոլովակներից շեշտը դրեցին նրա վրա, որտեղ երիտհանրապետականները ուրախ ժպիտով ասում են, որ պետք է այո ասել առաջընթացի համար: Ու էդ յություբի վիդեոյի դիտումների քանակը, լայքերի ու դիսլայքերի քանակը շատ խոսուն են: Իհարկե ոմանք կասեն, որ ինտերնետից օգտվող հասարակությունն ավելի հասուն է, ավելի ինֆորմացված, բայց հասարակության մեջ ընդհանուր պատկերն այլ է: Սխալված կլինեն: Հասարակության մեջ նույնքան բևեռացված կարծիք ա:

----------

John (23.11.2015), Mr. Annoying (22.11.2015), Աթեիստ (22.11.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Արտ, մի տեսակ չեմ հավատում լավատեսությանդ: Այո-ն անցնելու ա, ընդդիմությունը մի քանի հանրահավաք ա անելու, ցրվի տներով:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, մի տեսակ չեմ հավատում լավատեսությանդ: Այո-ն անցնելու ա, ընդդիմությունը մի քանի հանրահավաք ա անելու, ցրվի տներով:


Լավատեսությու՞ն  :Smile: 

Երբեմն շատ դժվար ա ճիշտ ընկալվելը: Բյուր, ես գրեթե վստահ եմ, որ «Այո»-ն «անցնելու» ա: Բայց «անցնելու», ոչ թե անցնելու: Այո՛, մինչև վերջ կեղծիքներ են անելու, ու ես էնպես չի, որ հավատում եմ, որ դրա դեմը կարողանալու ենք առնել: Ես ընդամենը խոսում եմ ժողովրդի տրամադրվածության ու բևեռվածության մասին: Ես իսկապես չեմ տեսել, որ էս կարգի համատարած դեմ լինեին իշխանությանը կամ նրա առաջարկած նախագծին:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա հավանական կեղծումից հետոյվա քայլերին, նորից էնպես չի, որ լավատես եմ: Էս անգամ ես խիստ սկեպտիկ եմ տրամադրված: 





Բայց մի հարց ա, թե ինչքանով եմ հավատում կամ լավատես, ուրիշ հարց ա, թե ես ինչն եմ ճիշտ համարում: Իսկ ճիշտ եմ համարում գնալ ու «ՈՉ» քվեարկելը, ընտրատեղամասերում հնարավորինս հսկողություն սահմանելը, իսկ կեղծիքի դեմը առնել չկարողանալու դեպքում ոտքի կանգնելը: Դա արդյունք կտա, թե չէ, մի հարց ա, իսկ էդ քայլերն անելու անհրաժեշտությունը՝ այլ հարց: Ու մի բան էլ, ամեն դեպքում ես վատատես էլ չեմ: Էս ասածներս չեն նշանակում, որ ես ընդհանրապես հույս չունեմ: Շանս միշտ կա, ու դա միշտ ա պետք փորձել, անկախ հավանականության աստիճանից:

----------


## John

«ասա այո»ի հոլովակներում այլևս չեն երևում հավանում-չհավանումները․․․ լավ ա սքրինշոթ կա))

----------

Chuk (23.11.2015), Mr. Annoying (23.11.2015), Rammstein (23.11.2015)

----------


## Rammstein

> «ասա այո»ի հոլովակներում այլևս չեն երևում հավանում-չհավանումները․․․ լավ ա սքրինշոթ կա))


Մտքովս անցել էր, որ տենց կանեն:  :Jpit: 
Էսօր առավոտ 19 լայք կար ու 1900-ից ավել դիսլայք:

----------


## Chuk

> Մտքովս անցել էր, որ տենց կանեն: 
> Էսօր առավոտ 19 լայք կար ու 1900-ից ավել դիսլայք:


Ես մտածում էի լցոնում կկազմակերպեն  :Jpit:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ես մտածում էի լցոնում կկազմակերպեն


Լայքերը մեծամասնություն սարքելու համար մի 8,000-10,000 լայք պետք կլիներ, որտեւ էս տեմպերով շուտով մի 5000 դիսլայք կլիներ։ Էդքան հոգի լցոն կճարեի՞ն յութուբում գրանցված։  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Լայքերը մեծամասնություն սարքելու համար մի 8,000-10,000 լայք պետք կլիներ, որտեւ էս տեմպերով շուտով մի 5000 դիսլայք կլիներ։ Էդքան հոգի լցոն կճարեի՞ն յութուբում գրանցված։


Չինացիքի ջանը քար  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Քոմենթներն էլ են անջատել  :Jpit:  Վախկոտները:

----------


## Rammstein

> Քոմենթներն էլ են անջատել  Վախկոտները:


Էդ ոնց որ էն գլխից էլ անջատած էր: Երեւի սկզբում էդ մեկը կանխատեսել էին, թե ինչ կլինի, եթե միացրած մնա:  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

Էս էլ մի շարք փաստաբանների կոչը.

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինչ ուզում եք ասեք, էս աստիճանի բևեռացում ես ոչ մի անգամ չեմ տեսել: Ամենատարբեր շերտերի հետ շփումս, օնլայն հարթակների ուսումնասիրությունս, երբեմն ԱրմՆյուզով գնացող «ԱՅՈ-ՈՉ» ռեալիթի շոուի դիտումներս, որոշ սոց. հարցումներից ինֆո (չճշտված) ունենալս, մերոնց մարզային հանդիպումների մասին ինֆորմացիաս ու էլի լիքը ֆակտորներ ցույց են տալիս, որ փոփոխության կողմնակից գտնելը գրեթե անհնար է:


Էտ նրանից ա, որ մենք՝ ԱՅՈ ասողներս, համեստորեն լռում ենք ու մտածում ենք երկրի ապագայի պասին, ոչ թե քամակներս պատառատում ենք անառիթ։

----------

Մարի-Լույս (28.11.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Էտ նրանից ա, որ մենք՝ ԱՅՈ ասողներս, համեստորեն լռում ենք ու մտածում ենք երկրի ապագայի պասին, ոչ թե քամակներս պատառատում ենք անառիթ։


Համեստ ջանիդ մեռնեմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

*Հայ ազգային Կոնգրես խմբակցության եւ «Ժառանգություն» կուսակցության համատեղ հայտարարությունը*

Հայ ազգային Կոնգրես խմբակցության եւ «Ժառանգություն» կուսակցության համատեղ հայտարարությունը
Վերջին օրերին ՈՉ-ի համատեղ շտաբը և Ժառանգություն կուսակցությունը ստանում են բազմաթիվ ահազանգեր տեղամասային հանձնաժողովների նորանշանակ անդամներից`նրանց նկատմամբ կիրառվող ճնշումների վերաբերյալ: Իրավիճակի առանձնահատկությունն այն է, որ ահազանգեր են հնչեցնում ոչ միայն Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրես խմբակցության և Ժառանգություն կուսակցության կողմից նշանակված, այլև այլ խմբակցությունների կողմից նշանակված անձինք:

Հանրաքվեի քարոզարշավի ընթացքում համոզվելով, որ ժողովրդի ճնշող մեծամասնությունը վճռական ՈՉ է ասում Սերժ Սարգսյանի «սահմանադրական» աճպարարությանը, ռեժիմը դիմում է ընտրակեղծարարության իր հին զինանոցին: Ահազանգերը վկայում են, որ ճնշումների գործադրումը կազմակերպում են մարզպետները, որոշ համայնքների ղեկավարներ և մեծամասնական ընտրակարգով ընտրված առանձին պատգամավորներ:

Այս կապակցությամբ հայտարարում ենք.

1. ՈՉ-ի համատեղ շտաբը և Ժառանգություն կուսակցությունը ամենժամյա ռեժիմով հետևում են իրադարձություններին, հավաքագրում և տիրապետում են ամբողջ տեղեկատվությանը: Ուստի, նմանատիպ և ընտրակեղծարարության այլ դրսևորումները արձանագրվում են և համակարգված ձևով ներկայացվելու են մեր հանրությանը, միջազգային կառույցներին և դիտորդական առաքելություններին:

2. Մեր կողմից նշանակված հանձնաժողովների անդամները խորապես գիտակցում են ամբողջ ժողովրդի առջև իրենց պատասխանատվությունը և հայտարարում են, որ իշխանության կողմից գործադրվող ճնշումները որևէ արդյունք չեն տալու և կանեն ամեն ինչ ժողովրդի հաղթանակը դեկտեմբերի 6-ին արձանագրելու համար:

3. Կոչ ենք անում ընտրական հանձնաժողովների բոլոր անդամներին` անկախ կուսակցական պատկանելիությունից, պատասխանատվության նույն գիտակցությամբ կատարել իրենց քաղաքացիական պարտքը և Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրես խմբակցությունը և Ժառանգություն կուսակցությունը ներկայացնող հանձնաժողովների անդամների հետ միասին դառնալ համաժողովրդական կամարտահայտության արդյունքների արձանագրման երաշխավորը:  

4. Հիշեցնում ենք իշխանություններին և նրանց ապօրինի հանձնակատարներին, որ ընտրական հանձնաժողովների անդամների նկատմամբ ճնշումները քրեորեն հետապնդելի արարք են և Քրեական օրենսգրքի 149-րդ հոդվածի դրույթներով պատժվում են ազատազրկմամբ 2-5 տարի ժամկետով:

ՈՉ-ի համատեղ շտաբը և Ժառանգություն կուսակցությունը պահանջում են իշխանություններից դադարեցնել մարդկանց հանցագործության դրդելու եւ ազատ կամարտահայտման նկատմամբ ճնշումների եւ հանձնաժողովի անդամների լիազորությունների իրականացմանը խոչընդոտելու ջանքերը, ինչպես նաեւ հայտնում այդ հնցագործությունների դեմ միասնաբար հակազդելու վճռականության մասին:

Աղբյուր՝ http://www.ilur.am/news/view/50882.html

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էտ նրանից ա, որ մենք՝ ԱՅՈ ասողներս, համեստորեն լռում ենք ու մտածում ենք երկրի ապագայի պասին, ոչ թե քամակներս պատառատում ենք անառիթ։


Գալուստ Սահակյանը վկա… բա չես իմացե՞լ… տեռ-օրիստական շումբ են բռնել… ես օրիստը կհանեի… տեռ են բռնել…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Համեստ ջանիդ մեռնեմ


Դրիփունը գալուստ սահակյանի համեստությունն ունի… համեստափայլ տղա ա…

----------


## Chuk

Պետական կառավարման համակարգի մասին.

----------


## Chuk



----------


## Տրիբուն

Քվեարկիր հանուն ինստիտուցիոնալ ընդդիմության ․․․․․ համ էլ ․․

----------


## Chuk

> Քվեարկիր հանուն ինստիտուցիոնալ ընդդիմության ․․․․․ համ էլ ․․


Վախկոտները սրա լայք-անլայքերի թիվն ու քոմմենթներն էլ են անջատել  :Jpit:  Երևի գիտեին, որ մեկը ես էս կլիպը նկարողներին քրֆելու եմ  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (27.11.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վախկոտները սրա լայք-անլայքերի թիվն ու քոմմենթներն էլ են անջատել  Երևի գիտեին, որ մեկը ես էս կլիպը նկարողներին քրֆելու եմ


Դե պարզ բան ա, ընգեր, դուք էն գլխից ընդդիմություն չեք ուզեցել։ Երգ, տրնգի, ստռաշիլկեք, գնացեք տներով, համագործակցեք, երկխոսեք ․․․․ Ես էլ ձեր տեղը լինեմ, դեմ կլինեմ փոփոխություններին։ 

Ինձ էս մեկն ա բացում, շատ հայրենասիրական ա։

----------

Chuk (27.11.2015), Mr. Annoying (27.11.2015), Աթեիստ (27.11.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Իսկ ինձ սրանք են դուր գալիս.

----------

Mr. Annoying (27.11.2015), Rammstein (28.11.2015), Աթեիստ (27.11.2015), Տրիբուն (27.11.2015)

----------


## Chuk

*Հյուրանոցն իշխանության հրահանգով հրաժարվում է դահլիճ տրամադրել «Ոչ»-ի Երիտասարդական ֆորումի անցկացման համար
*
«Չե՛ք անցկացնի» քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնության գրասենյակում քիչ առաջ մեկնարկած ասուլիսի ընթացքում նախաձեռնության անդամները լրագրողներին ներկայացրեցին հայտարարություն, որը ներկայացնում ենք ստորև: 

«Երևանի Double Tree by Hilton հյուրանոցը կրկին խախտել է «Չե՛ք անցկացնի» քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնության հետ ունեցած պայմանավորվածությունը՝ նոյեմբերի 30-ի «ոչ»-ի Երիտասարդական ֆորումի համար վճարովի հիմունքներով դահլիճ տրամադրելու վերաբերյալ։ Սա առաջին դեպքը չէ, երբ հյուրանոցները նախ հաստատում են, իսկ հետո, իշխանությունների հրահանգով, խախտում մեզ հետ ունեցած պայմանավորվածությունները՝ հարուցելով խնդիրներ «ոչ»-ի քարոզչության համար։

Քարոզչական շրջանում «ոչ»-ի քարոզ իրականացնող սուբյեկտներից մեկի նկատմամբ իշխանության նման պահվածքը գնահատվում է որպես հավասար քարոզչական հնարավորությունների իրավունքի խախտում, որն ավելացնում է սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների գործընթացի լեգիտիմությունը կասկածի տակ դնող փաստական հիմքը։

Այս դեպքը նշան է նաև այն բանի, որ իշխանության նյարդերը տեղի են տալիս, քանի որ ակնհայտ է, որ «ոչ»-ի հաղթական քարոզարշավն այլևս անկասելի է։ 

Կանգնելով փաստի առաջ՝ «Չե՛ք անցկացնի» քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնությունը ստիպված է կասեցնել «ոչ»-ի Երիտասարդական ֆորումի կազմակերպման որոշումը և հայցում է հրավիրված բոլոր երիտասարդների ներողամտությունը»: 

Նախաձեռնության անդամներից մեկը լրագրողներին հայտնեց, որ հյուրանոցի հետ պայմանավորվածությունը ձեռք է բերվել դեռևս երկու շաբաթ առաջ, սակայն հյուրանոցից, փաստորեն, պայմանավորվածությունը խախտել են Ֆորումի անցկացման օրվանից մի քանի օր առաջ, որպեսզի նախաձեռնությունը կանգնի փաստի առջև և չհսասցնի այլ տարածք գտնել: 

«Մենք չենք ցանկանում մեղադրել հյուրանոցի ադմինիստրացիային, ճնշում է եղել իշխանության կողմից: Վախենալով վտանգի տակ դնել իրենց բիզնեսը՝ նրանք մեզ մերժել են: Մեր թիրախն իշխանություններն են, այլ ոչ թե հյուրանոցը: Մեզ բաց տեքստով ասել են, որ իշխանությունների կողմից կա հրահանգ՝ թույլ չտալ այդ միջոցառման անցկացումը»,- նշեց նախաձեռնության անդամը: 

«Չե՛ք անցկացնի»-ի մեկ այլ անդամ էլ նշեց, որ երեկ նախաձեռնությունը բոլոր համալսարանների հարակից տարածում «Ո՛չ» գրությամբ 2000 թռուցիկ է բաժանել, և ողջ ընթացքում միայն մի քանի երիտասարդ է ասել, որ «այո» է քվեարկելու հանրաքվեի օրը. մնացյալ բոլորը հայտնել են, որ իրենք քվեարկելու են «ոչ»: 

«Սա փաստ է, որ իշխանությունները տապալվել են: Սա ընդամենը ևս մի ջղաձիք քայլ է նրանց կողմից: Սա չի խանգարի մեր հաղթական արշավին»,- նշեց նախաձեռնության անդամը: 


Աղբյուր՝ http://nopasaran.am/2015/11/27/%D5%B...-%D5%B0%D6%80/

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ ինձ սրանք են դուր գալիս.


Մի քանի հատ էլ.

----------

Mr. Annoying (28.11.2015), V!k (28.11.2015), Մարի-Լույս (28.11.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Մի հատ էլ եկավ.

----------

Տրիբուն (28.11.2015)

----------


## Մարի-Լույս

ժողովու՜րդ, չեք ջոգում, ոնց որ դիտավորյալ ուզենան "այո"-ն տապալել, գալուստ սահակյանների նման ոչնչություններին ուղարկելով քարոզների, ում ժողովուրդը լսել չի ուզում:  :Xeloq:  Հեսա դեկտեմբերի 6-ին(եթե չեմ սխալվում) մեծամասնությունը գնալու են դրանց լավություն անեն: :Sad:  Ախր կարդացի նոր սահմանադրությունը ու չգտա մի կետ, որի պատճառով արժի դեմ քվեարկել:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> ժողովու՜րդ, չեք ջոգում, ոնց որ դիտավորյալ ուզենան "այո"-ն տապալել, գալուստ սահակյանների նման ոչնչություններին ուղարկելով քարոզների, ում ժողովուրդը լսել չի ուզում:  Հեսա դեկտեմբերի 6-ին(եթե չեմ սխալվում) մեծամասնությունը գնալու են դրանց լավություն անեն: Ախր կարդացի նոր սահմանադրությունը ու չգտա մի կետ, որի պատճառով արժի դեմ քվեարկել:


1. էս պահին ոչ փոխելու հրամայական չկա, ու սա պարզապես սերժի նախաձեռնությունն ա, քանի դեռ ձեռը իշխանություն կա, կարա զոռով դա անցկացնի։
2. հասարակ, անկուսակցական քաղաքացին չի կարա դառնա պատգամավոր, ինչը մարդու իրավունքների կոպիտ խախտում ա։

Իմ համար սրանցից յուրաքանչյուրը հերիք էր ՈՉ ասելու համար։

----------


## Մարի-Լույս

> 1. էս պահին ոչ փոխելու հրամայական չկա, ու սա պարզապես սերժի նախաձեռնությունն ա, քանի դեռ ձեռը իշխանություն կա, կարա զոռով դա անցկացնի։
> 2. հասարակ, անկուսակցական քաղաքացին չի կարա դառնա պատգամավոր, ինչը մարդու իրավունքների կոպիտ խախտում ա։
> 
> Իմ համար սրանցից յուրաքանչյուրը հերիք էր ՈՉ ասելու համար։


Ես չեմ ասում, թե նոր սահմանադրությունը անթերի ա, կամ որ ընդունվեց երկրորդ օրից երկրիս վիճակը կտրուկ կլավանալա, բայց ինքը  լիքը դրական կողմեր էլ ունի։ Իսկ եթե չփոխվե՞ց, համաձայն ե՞ք էս տեմպերով գնանք կործանման։

----------


## Արէա

> ժողովու՜րդ, չեք ջոգում, ոնց որ դիտավորյալ ուզենան "այո"-ն տապալել, գալուստ սահակյանների նման ոչնչություններին ուղարկելով քարոզների, ում ժողովուրդը լսել չի ուզում:


Բա ո՞ւմ ուղարկեն։ գալուստից լավը ունեին, չուղարկեցի՞ն։

----------


## Մարի-Լույս

> Բա ո՞ւմ ուղարկեն։ գալուստից լավը ունեին, չուղարկեցի՞ն։


Հենց էտա որ լավը պետք չէր, գալուստից վատն էլ չունեին։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Հենց էտա որ լավը պետք չէր, գալուստից վատն էլ չունեին։


էդ ո՞նց ես արտահայտվում երկրիդ երկրորդ դեմք միասին։ Իրանից լավը մենակ Սերժն ա։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ես չեմ ասում, թե նոր սահմանադրությունը անթերի ա, կամ որ ընդունվեց երկրորդ օրից երկրիս վիճակը կտրուկ կլավանալա, բայց ինքը  լիքը դրական կողմեր էլ ունի։ Իսկ եթե չփոխվե՞ց, համաձայն ե՞ք էս տեմպերով գնանք կործանման։


Վայ քու։
Փաստորեն սահմանադրության պատճառով ե՞նք էս օրին։
Որ խնդրեմ ցույց կտա՞ս թե ներկայիս սահմանդրության կոնկրետ որ կետն ա պատճառը, որ մուկը վարչապետ ա, գալուստը՝ երկրիդ երկրոդ մարդը, հոկտեմբերի 27-ին էլ ԱԱԾ պետ «աշխատած» մարդն էլ նույն կերպ հիմա երկիր ա ղեկավարում։ Մարտի 1-ի կազմակերպիչն էլ երկրի կեսը կերել ա։

----------

Chuk (28.11.2015), Mephistopheles (28.11.2015), Rammstein (28.11.2015), Արէա (28.11.2015), Ներսես_AM (28.11.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Եթե հայաստանում կա նենց մարդ որ չի կարծում որ սահմանադրական փփոխությունները արվում ա սերոժի համար, ուրեմն էդ մարդը հիվանդ ա... լուրջ...

----------

Աթեիստ (28.11.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Ես չեմ ասում, թե նոր սահմանադրությունը անթերի ա, կամ որ ընդունվեց երկրորդ օրից երկրիս վիճակը կտրուկ կլավանալա, բայց ինքը  լիքը դրական կողմեր էլ ունի։ Իսկ եթե չփոխվե՞ց, համաձայն ե՞ք էս տեմպերով գնանք կործանման։


Որ խնդրեմ, կնշե՞ս գործող սահմանադրության էն վատ դրույթները, որոնք ըստ քեզ նպաստում են երկրի անդունդ գլորվելուն ու առաջարկվող նախագծի էն լավ դրույթները, որոնք ըստ քեզ կօգնեն անդունդից դուրս գալ։

----------

Արշակ (01.12.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս ԱՅՈ քվեարկող գտաք, շակալներով վրա տվի՞ք։ Մարի ջան, դուխով, հեսա գալիս եմ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե հայաստանում կա նենց մարդ որ չի կարծում որ սահմանադրական փփոխությունները արվում ա սերոժի համար, ուրեմն էդ մարդը հիվանդ ա... լուրջ...


Ես օրինակ կարծում եմ, որ Սերժի համար չի, Սաշիկի համար ա։ Եթե մենք հիմա գոնե ինքնակամ սահմամադրորեն ամրագրենք Սաշիկի 50/50-ը կարող ա դրանով պրծնենք։ Թե չէ վաղը 70/70 դառնալու։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Որ խնդրեմ, կնշե՞ս գործող սահմանադրության էն վատ դրույթները, որոնք ըստ քեզ նպաստում են երկրի անդունդ գլորվելուն ու առաջարկվող նախագծի էն լավ դրույթները, որոնք ըստ քեզ կօգնեն անդունդից դուրս գալ։


Չուկ, մի խնդրի..֏. չի կարա ասի... սկի գրողները չգիտեն... դավիթ հարությունյան կոչվող բոզի տղեն (pardon my french) ասում ա որ խաղաղ իշխանափոխություն լինի... այսինքն սենց խաղաղ չի լինելու... այ սենց են ձեռ առնում ու դրա համար եմ ասում, ով հավատում ա դեբիլ ա բառիս զուտ առողջապահական իմաստով...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես օրինակ կարծում եմ, որ Սերժի համար չի, Սաշիկի համար ա։ Եթե մենք հիմա գոնե ինքնակամ սահմամադրորեն ամրագրենք Սաշիկի 50/50-ը կարող ա դրանով պրծնենք։ Թե չէ վաղը 70/70 դառնալու։


50/50 հիմա ա... արվում ա 70/70-ի համար...

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, մի խնդրի..֏. չի կարա ասի... սկի գրողները չգիտեն... դավիթ հարությունյան կոչվող բոզի տղեն (pardon my french) ասում ա որ խաղաղ իշխանափոխություն լինի... այսինքն սենց խաղաղ չի լինելու... այ սենց են ձեռ առնում ու դրա համար եմ ասում, ով հավատում ա դեբիլ ա բառիս զուտ առողջապահական իմաստով...


Մեֆ, մարդու տեղը մի պատասխանի։ Ես կարծում եմ, ոը ինքը կարող ա նշել ղրույթներ, որոնք իր կարծիքով հիմա մեզ խամգարում են ու փոխվելու դեպքում կօգնեն։ Ինձ հետաքրքիր ա իրա տեսակետը։ Բացառված չի, որ երբ դրանք նշի, ստեղ մեկնումեկը իրան հիմնավոր ներկայացնի որ էդպես չի։ Կամ էլ, մեկ էլ տեսար, հակառակը։ Եթե վստահ ա, որ փոփոխությունը կօգնի, թող հիմնավորի, մեզ էլ համոզի, շատ հետաքրքրիր ա։

----------

Աթեիստ (29.11.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Հա, ու մարդկանց մի վիրավորի։ Էն, ինչ քո համար ակնհայտ ա, ուրիշը կարող ա այլ լույսի տակ ա տեսնում։ Էստեղ մենք էդ նախաձեռնության հեղինակների հետ չենք խոսում, որոնց դրդապատճառներն իմանալով տեղին վատ բաներ ասենք։

----------


## Մարի-Լույս

> 1. էս պահին ոչ փոխելու հրամայական չկա, ու սա պարզապես սերժի նախաձեռնությունն ա, քանի դեռ ձեռը իշխանություն կա, կարա զոռով դա անցկացնի։
> 2. հասարակ, անկուսակցական քաղաքացին չի կարա դառնա պատգամավոր, ինչը մարդու իրավունքների կոպիտ խախտում ա։
> 
> Իմ համար սրանցից յուրաքանչյուրը հերիք էր ՈՉ ասելու համար։


Հա սահմանադրությունն ա մեղավոր, որ ով էլ փոխարինի սրանց՝ նույն պաշտոններում, նույն արտոնություններով(մուկը, սերժիկը, սաշիկը կամ գալուստը անմահ չեն), ավելի անխնա պիտի թալանեն երկիրը: Եթե սահմանադրությունը կապ չունի, ինչի՞ չես ուզում փոխվի… Սահմանադրությունը նույնը թողենք, բա ոնց անե՞նք, որ էդ քո ասած մուկը, սերժն ու մյուս թյուրիմացությունները երկիր չղեկավարեն… ուրիշ ի՞նչ կառաջարկես, փախնենք երկրից մի կտոր հացի համա՞ր…

----------


## Chuk

> Հա սահմանադրությունն ա մեղավոր, որ ով էլ փոխարինի սրանց՝ նույն պաշտոններում, նույն արտոնություններով(մուկը, սերժիկը, սաշիկը կամ գալուստը անմահ չեն), ավելի անխնա պիտի թալանեն երկիրը: Եթե սահմանադրությունը կապ չունի, ինչի՞ չես ուզում փոխվի… Սահմանադրությունը նույնը թողենք, բա ոնց անե՞նք, որ էդ քո ասած մուկը, սերժն ու մյուս թյուրիմացությունները երկիր չղեկավարեն… ուրիշ ի՞նչ կառաջարկես, փախնենք երկրից մի կտոր հացի համա՞ր…


Մարի-Լույս ջան, դրա համար դու պետք է կարողանաս ցույց տալ, որ գործող Սահմանադրությունը տալիս է օրինակ հետևյալ արտոնությունները.
- Մկանը, Լֆիկին, Նեմեցին, Դոդին ու այլոց զբաղվել ձեռնարկատիրությամբ՝ չմուծելով հարկերը (կամ մուծելով ողջ ամբողջը),
- Սաշիկին փայ մտնել բիզնեսների մեջ,
- Սերժիկին օգտագործել իրավապահ մարմինները ոչ թե օրենքը պահելու, այլ քաղաքացիների վրա հալածանքներ իրականացնելու համար,
և այլն:

Բայց դու նման բաներ չես կարող ցույց տալ հասարակ պատճառով. գործող Սահմանադրությունը նման արտոնություններ չի տալիս, այդ բոլորը օրենքից դուրս են, հանցագործություն են: Այդ ամենը կա միայն ու միայն մի պատճառով, որ չեն իրականացվում գործող Սահմանադրության պահանջները:

Այս պարագայում կարո՞ղ ենք ենթադրել, որ եթե փոխեցինք Սահմանադրությունը, արդեն կգործի: Իհարկե չենք կարող: Ավելին, կարող ենք պնդել ճիշտ հակառակը: Միայն էն, որ էս նոր նախագիծը նախաձեռնել են ասածդ Սերժիկը, Սաշիկն ու Մուկը, հերիք ա հասկանալու համար, որ փոխվելու ա ընդամենը թղթային ձևակերպումները, իսկ իրենք շարունակելու են իրենց հանցավոր գործունեությունը: Ավելին, իրանք նոր Նախաձեռնության մեջ ավելացրել են դրույթներ, որոնցով առավելագույն խուսափելու են պատասխանատվությունից: Ավելին, ավելացրել են դրույթներ, որոնք մաքսիմալ ձևով երաշխավորում են հենց իրենց վերարտադրությունը: 

Ես երաշխավորում եմ, որ կամքի դեպքում գործող Սահմանադրությամբ կարելի ա լավացնել էս երկրի վիճակը, ու չթողնել որ էդ վերանա: Դրա համար ընդամենը պետք ա կամք ու իշխանափոխություն: Իշխանափոխության հնարավորությունը կտրուկ պակասում ա, եթե անցնում ա նոր նախագիծը, ու մենք իսկապես ավելի ենք գլորվում անդունդը:



Սա շատ կարճ: Ավելի հանգամանալից իմաստ կունենա արձագանքել, եթե ամեն դեպքում նշես դրույթներ, որոնք ըստ քեզ տալիս են այդ արտոնությունները:

----------

Աթեիստ (29.11.2015)

----------


## Մարի-Լույս

> Եթե հայաստանում կա նենց մարդ որ չի կարծում որ սահմանադրական փփոխությունները արվում ա սերոժի համար, ուրեմն էդ մարդը հիվանդ ա... լուրջ...


Շնորհակալություն, քո շնորհիվ հենց նոր բացահայտեցի, որ անույս հիվանդ եմ, քանի որ չեմ կարծում, նույնիսկ համոզված եմ(պատկերացնում ե՞ս), որ սա չի արվում սերժի համար… :LOL: Հաստատ մտածում ես էս ամեն ինչը նրա համար ա, որ հիմա էլ սերժը ստանձնի վարչապետի պաշտոնը ու շարունակի նույն գռփողական քաղաքականությունը, բայց դրա համար ասենք կարելի էր ավելի հարմար բան մտածել, օրինակ՝ ցմահ մնար նախագահի պաշտոնում կամ… չգիտեմ :Think:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Շնորհակալություն, քո շնորհիվ հենց նոր բացահայտեցի, որ անույս հիվանդ եմ, քանի որ չեմ կարծում, նույնիսկ համոզված եմ(պատկերացնում ե՞ս), որ սա չի արվում սերժի համար…Հաստատ մտածում ես էս ամեն ինչը նրա համար ա, որ հիմա էլ սերժը ստանձնի վարչապետի պաշտոնը ու շարունակի նույն գռփողական քաղաքականությունը, բայց դրա համար ասենք կարելի էր ավելի հարմար բան մտածել, օրինակ՝ ցմահ մնար նախագահի պաշտոնում կամ… չգիտեմ


Հիշեցնեմ, թե սովետում ով էր ղեկավարում 15 հանրապետություն։ Կոմկուսի քարտուղարը։ Այսինքն միակ կուսակցության ղեկավարը։
Նոր սահմանադրությունը իշխող կուսակցության ղեկավարին (որի պաշտոնը ժամանակային սահմանափակում չունի) հնարավորություն ա տալիս նշանակել սաղ կառավարությունը։

Դի հիմա մի հատ էլ մտածի, թե էսքանից որ մեկը Սերժի ու իրա վերարադրության հետ կապ ունի, ու ասա, թե էլի իրա ինչին ա պետք փորձել 3-րդ ժամկետ նստել նախագահ։

----------

Chuk (29.11.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Շնորհակալություն, քո շնորհիվ հենց նոր բացահայտեցի, որ անույս հիվանդ եմ, քանի որ չեմ կարծում, նույնիսկ համոզված եմ(պատկերացնում ե՞ս), որ սա չի արվում սերժի համար…Հաստատ մտածում ես էս ամեն ինչը նրա համար ա, որ հիմա էլ սերժը ստանձնի վարչապետի պաշտոնը ու շարունակի նույն գռփողական քաղաքականությունը, բայց դրա համար ասենք կարելի էր ավելի հարմար բան մտածել, օրինակ՝ ցմահ մնար նախագահի պաշտոնում կամ… չգիտեմ


Տարբեր ճանապարհներ կային, էդ թվում քո ասածը: Բայց ընտրվել ա էս մեկը: Ու դրա համար պատճառներ անշուշտ եղել են:

Օրինակ պատճառներից մեկն էն էր, որ էդ ՍԴ փոփոխությունը նենց արվեր, որ մնար կիսանախագահական պետություն, բայց Նախագահը կարողանար ընտրվել 2-ից ավել անգամ, անգամ դու էլ արդեն ակնհայտ կտեսնեիր, որ նպատակը հենց իրա վերարտադրությունն ա: Իսկ սենց թոզ փչելու տեղ ա մնում, թե յանիմ տեսեք, ուզում ենք ավելի ժողովրդավար պետություն սարքենք:

Մենակ թե պատմությունը ցույց ա տվել, որ ժողովորդավար կամ ոչ ժողովրդավար լինելը կախված չի կառավարման ձևից: Երեք (նախագահական, կիսանախագահական ու խորհրդարանական) մոդելներով էլ եղել են ու կան թե՛ ժողովրդավարական, թե՛ ոչ ժողովրդավարական երկրներ:

Ավելին, էն ինչ մեզ հրամցվում ա, դասական իմաստով իսկի խորհրդարանական մոդել չի, այլ դրա կարիկատուրա, ձևած հենց սերժիկի հագով: Եվս մեկ ավելին, էսօր անգամ հանրապետականներն արդեն չեն թաքցնում, որ նպատակը սերժիկի վերարտադրությունն ա: 

Մի մոռացիր, էս գործընթացը սկսել ա հենց սերժիկը, ու հենց հատկապես ամեն ինչ անում ա, որ հասցնի մինչև իր նախագահության ավարտը:

----------

Mephistopheles (29.11.2015), Աթեիստ (29.11.2015)

----------


## Մարի-Լույս

> Մարի-Լույս ջան, դրա համար դու պետք է կարողանաս ցույց տալ, որ գործող Սահմանադրությունը տալիս է օրինակ հետևյալ արտոնությունները.
> - Մկանը, Լֆիկին, Նեմեցին, Դոդին ու այլոց զբաղվել ձեռնարկատիրությամբ՝ չմուծելով հարկերը (կամ մուծելով ողջ ամբողջը),
> - Սաշիկին փայ մտնել բիզնեսների մեջ,
> - Սերժիկին օգտագործել իրավապահ մարմինները ոչ թե օրենքը պահելու, այլ քաղաքացիների վրա հալածանքներ իրականացնելու համար,
> և այլն:
> 
> Բայց դու նման բաներ չես կարող ցույց տալ հասարակ պատճառով. գործող Սահմանադրությունը նման արտոնություններ չի տալիս, այդ բոլորը օրենքից դուրս են, հանցագործություն են: Այդ ամենը կա միայն ու միայն մի պատճառով, որ չեն իրականացվում գործող Սահմանադրության պահանջները:
> 
> Այս պարագայում կարո՞ղ ենք ենթադրել, որ եթե փոխեցինք Սահմանադրությունը, արդեն կգործի: Իհարկե չենք կարող: Ավելին, կարող ենք պնդել ճիշտ հակառակը: Միայն էն, որ էս նոր նախագիծը նախաձեռնել են ասածդ Սերժիկը, Սաշիկն ու Մուկը, հերիք ա հասկանալու համար, որ փոխվելու ա ընդամենը թղթային ձևակերպումները, իսկ իրենք շարունակելու են իրենց հանցավոր գործունեությունը: Ավելին, իրանք նոր Նախաձեռնության մեջ ավելացրել են դրույթներ, որոնցով առավելագույն խուսափելու են պատասխանատվությունից: Ավելին, ավելացրել են դրույթներ, որոնք մաքսիմալ ձևով երաշխավորում են հենց իրենց վերարտադրությունը: 
> ...


Չուկ ջան, բայց կարծեմ նոր սահմանադրությունը մենակ Լֆիկին(օրինակ) չի, որ թույլ ա տալիս ներմուծել շաքարն ու մնացած բաները, կարող ա ես սխալ եմ հասկացել, բայց վերանալու են էդ մոնոպոլիաները, իսկ դա նույնպես առավելություն ա… Հասկանում եմ, ուզում ես ասել մեր ներկայիս սահմանադրությունն էլ վատը չի, եթե գործի, իշխանությունն ա մեղավոր, համաձայն եմ… Բայց նոր սահմանադրությունը գոնե ավելի դժվար կլինի չիրականացնելը, հուսով եմ…
Կներես,  հիմա շատ չեմ կարող ծավալվել ժամանակիս սղության պատճառով(քննությունների եմ…), քո հարցը ավելի երկար, հիմնավոր պատասխան ա պահանջում, ես ավելի մանրամասն կքննարկեմ դեռ…  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, բայց կարծեմ նոր սահմանադրությունը մենակ Լֆիկին(օրինակ) չի, որ թույլ ա տալիս ներմուծել շաքարն ու մնացած բաները, կարող ա ես սխալ եմ հասկացել, բայց վերանալու են էդ մոնոպոլիաները, իսկ դա նույնպես առավելություն ա… Հասկանում եմ, ուզում ես ասել մեր ներկայիս սահմանադրությունն էլ վատը չի, եթե գործի, իշխանությունն ա մեղավոր, համաձայն եմ… Բայց նոր սահմանադրությունը գոնե ավելի դժվար կլինի չիրականացնելը, հուսով եմ…
> Կներես,  հիմա շատ չեմ կարող ծավալվել ժամանակիս սղության պատճառով(քննությունների եմ…), քո հարցը ավելի երկար, հիմնավոր պատասխան ա պահանջում, ես ավելի մանրամասն կքննարկեմ դեռ…


Մարի Լույս ջան, գործող սահմանադրությունն էլ ա ստեղծում հնարավորություն էդ մոնոպոլիան շրջանցելու, մոնոպոլիան գոյություն ունի լրիվ այլ պատճառներով: Օրինակ գիտե՞ս, որ իրականում մենակ Լֆիկը չի, որ ներմուծում ա: Կան որոշ կազմակերպություններ, որոնց թույլատրված ա ներմուծել շաքարավազ, օրինակ՝ Կոկա Կոլային: Բայց հենց ես եմ գնում ու բերում, մյուս օրը գալիս ու իմ գլխին տալիս են: Սահմանադրությամբ չէ, Սահմանադրությամբ իրավունք չունեն: Այլ քրեական, հանցագործ ձևերով են գլխիս տալիս ու ես էդ մտքից փոշմանում եմ: Էս առումով բացարձակ ոչ մի նոր բան չկա առաջարկվող նախագծով, չկա ու չկա:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Մարի Լույս ջան, գործող սահմանադրությունն էլ ա ստեղծում հնարավորություն էդ մոնոպոլիան շրջանցելու, մոնոպոլիան գոյություն ունի լրիվ այլ պատճառներով: Օրինակ գիտե՞ս, որ իրականում մենակ Լֆիկը չի, որ ներմուծում ա: Կան որոշ կազմակերպություններ, որոնց թույլատրված ա ներմուծել շաքարավազ, օրինակ՝ Կոկա Կոլային: Բայց հենց ես եմ գնում ու բերում, մյուս օրը գալիս ու իմ գլխին տալիս են: Սահմանադրությամբ չէ, Սահմանադրությամբ իրավունք չունեն: Այլ քրեական, հանցագործ ձևերով են գլխիս տալիս ու ես էդ մտքից փոշմանում եմ: Էս առումով բացարձակ ոչ մի նոր բան չկա առաջարկվող նախագծով, չկա ու չկա:



Տնտեսագետ ընկերս 10 տարի առաջ ասում էր, որ մեր հակամոնոպոլային օրենքները շատ ավելի լավն են քան շատ եվրոպական երկրներինը։ Բայց օրենքները սերժի սերժին էլ չեն։ 
Անկախ սահմանադրության Update-ներից։

----------

Chuk (29.11.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Շնորհակալություն, քո շնորհիվ հենց նոր բացահայտեցի, որ անույս հիվանդ եմ, քանի որ չեմ կարծում, նույնիսկ համոզված եմ(պատկերացնում ե՞ս), որ սա չի արվում սերժի համար…Հաստատ մտածում ես էս ամեն ինչը նրա համար ա, որ հիմա էլ սերժը ստանձնի վարչապետի պաշտոնը ու շարունակի նույն գռփողական քաղաքականությունը, բայց դրա համար ասենք կարելի էր ավելի հարմար բան մտածել, օրինակ՝ ցմահ մնար նախագահի պաշտոնում կամ… չգիտեմ


քո կարծիքով էս փոփոխություններն ինչի՞ համար ա արվում..֏. որ երկիրը դառնա ժողովրդավա՞ր... իրանք էլ չեն ուզում մենաշնորհ ունենա՞լ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> քո կարծիքով էս փոփոխություններն ինչի՞ համար ա արվում..֏. որ երկիրը դառնա ժողովրդավա՞ր... իրանք էլ չեն ուզում մենաշնորհ ունենա՞լ...


Իմ կարծիքով իրանց շատ խելոքի տեղ դրած էշերն են նախաձեռնել էս փոփոխությունը։ Որ երկար ես մնում իշխանության ու դիմացդ փնթի ընդդիմություն ա լինում, որոշ ժամանակ անց սկսում ես իրոք հավատալ քո բացառիկությանն ու անփոխարինելիությանը։ Բայց Սերժիկը իրա տափակ գլխով չի հասկանում, որ Սաշիկի գերեզմանն ա փորում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հիշեցնեմ, թե սովետում ով էր ղեկավարում 15 հանրապետություն։ Կոմկուսի քարտուղարը։ Այսինքն միակ կուսակցության ղեկավարը։
> Նոր սահմանադրությունը իշխող կուսակցության ղեկավարին (որի պաշտոնը ժամանակային սահմանափակում չունի) հնարավորություն ա տալիս նշանակել սաղ կառավարությունը։
> 
> Դի հիմա մի հատ էլ մտածի, թե էսքանից որ մեկը Սերժի ու իրա վերարադրության հետ կապ ունի, ու ասա, թե էլի իրա ինչին ա պետք փորձել 3-րդ ժամկետ նստել նախագահ։


Սերժն էլ ա այ հենց սենց մտածում ու իրան դրել ա Լենինի տեղը ու կարծում ա, որ կարա նույն համակարգն աշխատացնի։ Բայց մտավոր թերին չի հասկանում, որ ինքը Ֆիդել Կաստրոն չի, իրան շրջապատողներն էլ հանուն գաղափարի կյանքները զոհող հեղափոխականներ չեն. շարքային պատեհապաշտներն են, պրիտոմ խայտառակ ցռան ու անուղեղ. Դոդի Գագոն վկա։

----------

Աթեիստ (30.11.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Սերժն էլ ա այ հենց սենց մտածում ու իրան դրել ա Լենինի տեղը ու կարծում ա, որ կարա նույն համակարգն աշխատացնի։ Բայց մտավոր թերին չի հասկանում, որ ինքը Ֆիդել Կաստրոն չի, իրան շրջապատողներն էլ հանուն գաղափարի կյանքները զոհող հեղափոխականներ չեն. շարքային պատեհապաշտներն են, պրիտոմ խայտառակ ցռան ու անուղեղ. Դոդի Գագոն վկա։


Չգիտեմ խի՝ էս գրածդ կարդալուց Կամյուի _Կալիգուլան_ հիշեցի, վայթե էս տեսարանի մասին ակումբում էլի եմ պատմել: Որ իր շրջապատը իր դեմ դավադրություն ա նյութում, քննարկման պահին Սերժը մտնում ա բեմ, դավադիրները լռում են, Սերժս սիրուն պտտվում ա բեմում, թատերայնորեն աչքերը փակում ու դուրս գալիս: Վերջում հանրահայտ մերձպոռնոֆիլմից գոնե բոլորս գիտենք ինչ ա լինում իր հետ: 

էէէ, ասում եմ, Կալիգուլան, Սերժը, Սերժը

չէ, էլի թարս գրի միամիտ, ոչ թե Սերժը, այլ Կալիգուլան

բայց ինչ որ ա, հետո Ներոն, բան, չէ, ախպեր, չէ էլի, տենց չի

կներեք, հենց էս պահին մի քանի պիեսների միջոցով ուզում եմ հասկանամ, թե ինչ ա կատարվում Եգիպտոսում, ու տենց էլ չեմ հասկանում բնականաբար, դրա համար էլ ավետարանի գելն եմ դառել, ով ինչից խոսում, ես՝ Շեքսպիր, Բրեխտ, Համլետ, գժվում եմ, ախպեր, բայց դու արդեն ես գժվել, տենց չի էլի, Սերժը Կալիգուլայի չափ բարոյական կերպար չի, ապո ջան, չհավատաս, որ ինքը իր համար փոս կփորի

----------

Chuk (30.11.2015), Աթեիստ (30.11.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Սաղ ասեց, բան չթողեց ։)

----------

LisBeth (30.11.2015), Rammstein (30.11.2015)

----------


## Norton

Չգիտեմ էս ովքեր են ու ինչքանով են արժանահավատ, բայց ուսումնասիրել են ոնց որ։
http://www.aprgroup.org/images/Libra...5-11-Q-Arm.pdf

----------


## LisBeth

Նենց եք տառապում էս այոի ու ոչի համար, կարծես, թե եթե սահմանադրությունը նույնը մնա ինչ որ շոշաելի փոփոխությունների հույսը հոգեդարձ կլինի: Էս թեման ոնց որ Մեֆի ձվերի մասին վեճը լինի, մեկն ասում ա փոքր են, մեկն ասում ա ձմերուկ են, բայց իրականությունը դրանից չի փոխվում էլի: Եթե օրենքը չի աշխատում, ոչ փոխելը ոչ էլ նույն մնալը առանձնապես իրարից չեն տարբերվում: 
 Էն որ իրանց գործողությունները կդառնան օրենքի շրջանակներում, դե նենց չի, որ հիմա ինչ որ մեկը կարա իրենց պատասխանատվության ենթարկի ապօրինի գործողությունների համար, իսկ են ժամանակ չեն կարենալու ասեն աչքիդ վերև ունք կա: Սենց եմ մտածում:

----------

Մարի-Լույս (30.11.2015)

----------


## LisBeth

Մեկ էլ սենց  մի հատ բան. Խնդիրը էս ընտրությունը չի այլ մարդկանց նման ֆիկտիվ ընտրության առջև կանգնեցնողները: Իմ իտոգը սա ա. էս թյուիմացությունը բոյկոտել ա պետք, այլ ոչ թե ընդունել նրանց նման գործողությունների իրավոինքը ու գնալ մասնակցելը, կանխավ իմանալով արդյունքը: Բուժում են պատճառը, այլ ոչ թե անօգուտ պայքարում մի ախտանիշի դեմ:

----------

boooooooom (01.12.2015), Տրիբուն (30.11.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ախր կարդացի նոր սահմանադրությունը ու չգտա մի կետ, որի պատճառով արժի դեմ քվեարկել:


Ոնց որ Սերժի տատն էր ասում, ինչ տալիս են ձեռդ, պետք չի մի անգամից բերանը տանել։ Այսինքն, եթե մի նոր բան կարդացել ես, ու ինքը խոսքի լավն ա, էտ դեռ չի նշանակում, որ եղածը դանից վատն ա, ու պետք ա գլխապատառ փոխել եղածը։

----------

Chuk (01.12.2015), Աթեիստ (01.12.2015), Շինարար (01.12.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մեկ էլ սենց  մի հատ բան. Խնդիրը էս ընտրությունը չի այլ մարդկանց նման ֆիկտիվ ընտրության առջև կանգնեցնողները: Իմ իտոգը սա ա. էս թյուիմացությունը բոյկոտել ա պետք, այլ ոչ թե ընդունել նրանց նման գործողությունների իրավոինքը ու գնալ մասնակցելը, կանխավ իմանալով արդյունքը: Բուժում են պատճառը, այլ ոչ թե անօգուտ պայքարում մի ախտանիշի դեմ:


Ինձ էլ ա թվում՝ մարդիկ շատ լուրջ են մոտենում էդ այո-ոչին: Եթե կարում տեռորիստներ բռնելու վրա ղժժալ, ինչու՞ հանրաքվեի վրա էլ չեն ղժժում: Էս պարագայում ղժժալուց բացի ուրիշ բան չի մնում:

----------

Տրիբուն (30.11.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ․․․ախպեր, բայց դու արդեն ես գժվել, տենց չի էլի, Սերժը Կալիգուլայի չափ բարոյական կերպար չի, ապո ջան, չհավատաս, որ ինքը իր համար փոս կփորի


Ապեր, ես Սերժին չեմ դիտարկում որպես բարոյական կամ անբորոյական կերպար, դրական կամ բացասական կերպար, սև կամ սպիտակ ․․․  Առավել ևս չեմ դիտարկում Կալիգուլայի հետ համեմատության մեջ։ Սերժը իմ համար յոգուրտ ա, ինչ-որ դոնդողնման երևույթ, սինգուլյարություն ․․․ կարճ ասած անսահման անիմաստ ու անբովդանակ պրոցես։ Բայց էս անբովանդակությունը, որը դեպքերի պատահական բերումով հայտնվել իշխանական բուրգի գագաթին, ինքը իրան շատ լուրջ ա ընդունել ու իրոք սկսել ա հավատալ, որ ինքն ա էն միակը, որը պիտի փրկի Հայաստանի կեսը (դե մի կեսը  գիտենք, Սաշիկինն ա, ու էտ անձեռնմխելի ա)։ 

Ապեր, սենց սահմանադրական փոփոխություն, Լիսկա-Նեմեց-Աշոծյանական դեմոկրատական աջակցությամբ կարար մենակ խիստ անմեղսունակը հորիներ։ Մի մարդ, որը առավոտները արթնանում ա, նայում ա հայելու մեջ ու տեսնում ա Նապոլեոն, Մաո Ցզեդուն, Կեսար, կարող ա նաև Կալիգուլա, ով գիտի ․․․ Դու ուշադրություն դարձրե՞լ ես Սերժի ելույթներին էս վերջին մի երկու տարում, ձայնի ինտոնացիային, աչքերին, բութ հայացքին։ Մարդը վատ ա։ 

Կարճ կապենք․ պատմության մեջ չկա մի դեպք, որտեղ սենց միակուսակցական համակարգը առանց հզոր հեղափոխական գաղափարախոսության (սովետ, Չինաստան, Կուբա, Կորե) կամ գոնե աննոռմալ ռեսուրսների (Լիբիա․․․) գոյատևի։ Դրա համար, բոլորս ասում ենք ԱՅՈ էս փոփոխություններին, ու երկու տարի համբերատար սպասում ենք, Սաշիկը ինքնահոշոտվում ա։

----------

Mephistopheles (01.12.2015), Բիձա (28.12.2015), Շինարար (01.12.2015), Վիշապ (02.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Նենց եք տառապում էս այոի ու ոչի համար, կարծես, թե եթե սահմանադրությունը նույնը մնա ինչ որ շոշաելի փոփոխությունների հույսը հոգեդարձ կլինի: Էս թեման ոնց որ Մեֆի ձվերի մասին վեճը լինի, մեկն ասում ա փոքր են, մեկն ասում ա ձմերուկ են, բայց իրականությունը դրանից չի փոխվում էլի: Եթե օրենքը չի աշխատում, ոչ փոխելը ոչ էլ նույն մնալը առանձնապես իրարից չեն տարբերվում: 
>  Էն որ իրանց գործողությունները կդառնան օրենքի շրջանակներում, դե նենց չի, որ հիմա ինչ որ մեկը կարա իրենց պատասխանատվության ենթարկի ապօրինի գործողությունների համար, իսկ են ժամանակ չեն կարենալու ասեն աչքիդ վերև ունք կա: Սենց եմ մտածում:


Եթե հետաքրքիր ա, կարող եմ բացատրել տարբերությունները։ Բայց եթե ձևավորցած՝ փոփոխման չենթակա կարծիք ունես, ժամանակ չծախսեմ։

----------


## LisBeth

> Եթե հետաքրքիր ա, կարող եմ բացատրել տարբերությունները։ Բայց եթե ձևավորցած՝ փոփոխման չենթակա կարծիք ունես, ժամանակ չծախսեմ։


Ես դեմ չեմ չնայած կարդալ թե ինչ կասես դու, բայց նենց էլ չի թե ինչ ասես պետք ա հալած յուղի տեղ ընդունեմ, ինչա ուզեցել եմ լսել:

----------


## Chuk

> Ես դեմ չեմ չնայած կարդալ թե ինչ կասես դու, բայց նենց էլ չի թե ինչ ասես պետք ա հալած յուղի տեղ ընդունեմ, ինչա ուզեցել եմ լսել:


Չէ, Լիզա ջան։ Երևի տգեղ ստացվեց գրածս։ Բնականաբար, եթե գրածս համոզիչ չլինի, չպետք ա ընդունես։ Ուզում էի հասկանալ գրածդ հռետորակա՞ն ա, թե՞ կողմերից մեկի փաստարկները հետաքրքիր են։ Հասնեմ տուն՝ կգրեմ։

----------


## LisBeth

> Չէ, Լիզա ջան։ Երևի տգեղ ստացվեց գրածս։ Բնականաբար, եթե գրածս համոզիչ չլինի, չպետք ա ընդունես։ Ուզում էի հասկանալ գրածդ հռետորակա՞ն ա, թե՞ կողմերից մեկի փաստարկները հետաքրքիր են։ Հասնեմ տուն՝ կգրեմ։


Ես հետո գրել եմ իմ ամբողջական կարծիքը էս ամենի վերաբերյալ Չուկ: Բայց ինձ հետաքրքիր ա, իհարկե, եթե դժվար չի, գրես, կկարդամ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, ես Սերժին չեմ դիտարկում որպես բարոյական կամ անբորոյական կերպար, դրական կամ բացասական կերպար, սև կամ սպիտակ ․․․  Առավել ևս չեմ դիտարկում Կալիգուլայի հետ համեմատության մեջ։ Սերժը իմ համար յոգուրտ ա, ինչ-որ դոնդողնման երևույթ, սինգուլյարություն ․․․ կարճ ասած անսահման անիմաստ ու անբովդանակ պրոցես։ Բայց էս անբովանդակությունը, որը դեպքերի պատահական բերումով հայտնվել իշխանական բուրգի գագաթին, ինքը իրան շատ լուրջ ա ընդունել ու իրոք սկսել ա հավատալ, որ ինքն ա էն միակը, որը պիտի փրկի Հայաստանի կեսը (դե մի կեսը  գիտենք, Սաշիկինն ա, ու էտ անձեռնմխելի ա)։ 
> 
> Ապեր, սենց սահմանադրական փոփոխություն, Լիսկա-Նեմեց-Աշոծյանական դեմոկրատական աջակցությամբ կարար մենակ խիստ անմեղսունակը հորիներ։ Մի մարդ, որը առավոտները արթնանում ա, նայում ա հայելու մեջ ու տեսնում ա Նապոլեոն, Մաո Ցզեդուն, Կեսար, կարող ա նաև Կալիգուլա, ով գիտի ․․․ Դու ուշադրություն դարձրե՞լ ես Սերժի ելույթներին էս վերջին մի երկու տարում, ձայնի ինտոնացիային, աչքերին, բութ հայացքին։ Մարդը վատ ա։ 
> 
> Կարճ կապենք․ պատմության մեջ չկա մի դեպք, որտեղ սենց միակուսակցական համակարգը առանց հզոր հեղափոխական գաղափարախոսության (սովետ, Չինաստան, Կուբա, Կորե) կամ գոնե աննոռմալ ռեսուրսների (Լիբիա․․․) գոյատևի։ Դրա համար, բոլորս ասում ենք ԱՅՈ էս փոփոխություններին, ու երկու տարի համբերատար սպասում ենք, Սաշիկը ինքնահոշոտվում ա։


Մի վերապահում մենակ... ՈՉ ոչ թե այո... չի ինքնահոշոտվի... դրա վրա հույս չդնես... եթե ինքնահոշոտվեց՝ մեզ էլ հետն ա հոշոտելու...

----------


## Chuk

> Ես հետո գրել եմ իմ ամբողջական կարծիքը էս ամենի վերաբերյալ Չուկ: Բայց ինձ հետաքրքիր ա, իհարկե, եթե դժվար չի, գրես, կկարդամ:


Փորձեմ: Կփորձեմ հարցին անդրադառնալ տարբեր կողմերից:

Կողմ 1. Հարցին լուրջ չվերաբերվելը մեքենայորեն բերում ա նրան, որ դու պատրաստ ես ընդունես ցանկացած բան, որ քեզ կհրամցնեն, ասելով՝ «է, ի՞նչ տարբերություն, մեկ ա աննննասուն վիճակ ա»: Ու իրականում տենց էլ կա, մենք իրանց խաղի բոլոր պայմանները մինչև հիմա ընդունել ենք: Էս ուղղությամբ նայելուց էական չի, մեզ նոր Սահմանադրություն են առաջարկում, թե նոր քաք, մեր արձագանքը պետք ա լինի՝ «Արա՛, աշոտյան եղի, դու ով ես, որ մեզ տենց բան առաջարկես»:


Կողմ 2. Կա իշխանության նկատմամբ լուրջ անվստահություն, որը պետք ա իրա մարմնավորումը ստանա: Փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ դրա համար պատրվակ ա պետք: Եթե Սահմանադրության՝ իրենց հագով ձևովը դիտում ես որպես պատրվակ, ամեն ինչն իրա տեղն ա ընկնում:


Կողմ 3. Վստահություն չկա, որ գործող Սահմանադրության պահպանման դեպքում դու կարող ես հաջողության հասնել, բայց գիտես, որ առաջարկվող նախագիծը լիքը բան ա պարունակում, որն ավելի ա դժվարացնում հաջողության հասնելու ճանապարհը: Ուրեմն քեզ իհարկե՛ ԱՎԵԼԻ  ձեռնտու ա նորի դեմ պայքարելը: Դա չի նշանակում, որ ընկնում ես երազանքների գիրկն ու պատկերացնում, որ հեսա սաղ լինում ա:


Կողմ 4. Ամեն դեպքում մենք գիտենք, որ իշխանությունն իրա սաղ ռեսուրսները գործի ա դրել սա անցկացնելու համար: Արդյունքում ստացվում ա, որ եթե դու կարողանաս հասնել էս հարցում իրանց պարտությանը (որը քիչ հավանական ա), ապա կբերես իրենց համակարգի թուլացմանը: Չմոռանանք, որ իշխանական դաշտում գրեթե չկան գաղափարական դեմքեր, մեծագույն մասը պատեհապաշտներ են, ու հանրաքվեում տապալելը էս պատեհապաշտներին վախ ա ներշնչելու, որ իրանց պախանի համակարգը փլվում ա, արդյունքում սկսելու են փախնել էդ տանիքի տակից՝ բնականաբար ավելի խախուտացնելով հիմքը: Խարխլված համակարգի դեմ պայքարն ավելի հեշտ ա, քան կուռ համակարգի:


Կողմ 5. Ամեն դեպքում առաջարկվող նախագիծը պարունակում ա պայթունավտանգ դրույթներ, ինչպիսիք են գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատարի չլինելը, երկրի սահմանները փոփոխելու հնարավորության դրույթը, կենցաղային հարցերում՝ արդարավցված անձին նույն հոդվածով նորից դատելու հնարավորությունը, լիքը մարդու իրավունքների խատումների հնարավորությունը, շտապ հավաքների արգելքը և այլն:


Շարքը կարելի ա երկար շարունակել: Դեռ սահմանափակվեմ էսքանով:

----------


## Շինարար

> Կարճ կապենք․ պատմության մեջ չկա մի դեպք, որտեղ սենց միակուսակցական համակարգը առանց հզոր հեղափոխական գաղափարախոսության (սովետ, Չինաստան, Կուբա, Կորե) կամ գոնե աննոռմալ ռեսուրսների (Լիբիա․․․) գոյատևի։ Դրա համար, բոլորս ասում ենք ԱՅՈ էս փոփոխություններին, ու *երկու տարի համբերատար սպասում ենք, Սաշիկը ինքնահոշոտվում ա։*


Սաշիկը կարող ա ինքնահոշոտվի, բայց համակարգը պահպանվի, սաշիկությունը պահպանվի: Կամ էլ Սաշիկը ինքնահոշոտվելու հետ մեկտեղ սաղիս իիրա հետ ինքնահոշոտի: Մեկը ես ոչ մի լուավոր կետ առջևում անկեղծ չեմ տեսնում, որը ինձ հավատ տա, ոչ ասես, այո ասես, բոյկոտես... Մենք առանձնահատուկ խոր փոսի մեջ ենք:

----------

Տրիբուն (01.12.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Նենց եք տառապում էս այոի ու ոչի համար, կարծես, թե եթե սահմանադրությունը նույնը մնա ինչ որ շոշաելի փոփոխությունների հույսը հոգեդարձ կլինի: Էս թեման ոնց որ Մեֆի ձվերի մասին վեճը լինի, մեկն ասում ա փոքր են, մեկն ասում ա ձմերուկ են, բայց իրականությունը դրանից չի փոխվում էլի: Եթե օրենքը չի աշխատում, ոչ փոխելը ոչ էլ նույն մնալը առանձնապես իրարից չեն տարբերվում: 
>  Էն որ իրանց գործողությունները կդառնան օրենքի շրջանակներում, դե նենց չի, որ հիմա ինչ որ մեկը կարա իրենց պատասխանատվության ենթարկի ապօրինի գործողությունների համար, իսկ են ժամանակ չեն կարենալու ասեն աչքիդ վերև ունք կա: Սենց եմ մտածում:


ես մի հատ համեմատություն կարամ անեմ Լիզ ջան…

Երևանում համարյա մեծ մասը կվարտիրաներում են ապրում, չէ՞… ուրեմն սենց… պատկերացրա ունես սիրուն սարքած կահավորած կվարտիրա բայց շենքը խարխուլ ա, ադեզդում սաղ զիբիլ, շռած, մկները վխտում են ու որոշվում ա որ էլի պտի զիբիլ բերվի թափվի ըդտեղ ու մարդիկ պետք ա գան շռեն ու քաքեն… քո տանը չէ, պադեզդում, շենքի շրջապատում ու ընդհանրապես ռայոնում… 

պարզ ա որ էդ սաղն ինչքան էլ դուրսը լինի, ինչքան էլ դուռդ փակ պահես ու դրսի հետ կապը խզես մեկ ա էդ քաքը լցվելու ա տունդ… հարց ա առաջանում, տունդ որտեղից ա սկսում… տնի՞ց, պադյեզդի՞ց, հայաթի՞ց, ռայոնի՞ց, քաղաքի՞ց թե երկրից… ո՞րտեղ ես ուզում, կամ համաձայն որ ինչ որ մարդիկ բերեն զիբիլը թափեն (բացի քո տնից)… ուր ուզում ե՞ն… 

էս ա… 

սահմանադրությունը կարդալը իհարկե վատ չի, բայց պետք ա կարդալ Հայաստանի իրականության կոնտեքստում, ոչ թե օդի մեջ կախված… օդի մեջ կախված հիմիկվանն էլ վատը չի… 

իսկ ինչի՞ ոչ ասել… հիմնավորումները շատ են… իմ համար ամենակարևորը էն ա որ իրանք լեգիտիմություն չունեն նման փոփոխություններ անելու… ու եթե հաջողվի իրանց, ավելի ա վատանալու և ուղղելը ավելի դ-վարանալու ա…

----------

Chuk (01.12.2015)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Կողմ 5. Ամեն դեպքում առաջարկվող նախագիծը պարունակում ա պայթունավտանգ դրույթներ, ինչպիսիք են գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատարի չլինելը, .....


Չուկ կամ ուրիշներ, Մի հատ կբացատրեք էդ գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատարը ինչ ա անում։ Լուրջ եմ ասում կյանքում չեմ հասկացել։ 




> Հոդված 55. Հանրապետության Նախագահը՝ 12) զինված ուժերի գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատարն է, համակարգում է պետական մարմինների գործունեությունը պաշտպանության բնագավառում, նշանակում և ազատում է զինված ուժերի և այլ զորքերի բարձրագույն հրամանատարական կազմը


ասենք ինչ մի եսիմինչ կա ստեղ որ սենց մի ՈՉերը սարքել են մատի փաթաթան։ Սենց թե նենց պաշտպանությանը վերաբերվող հարցերում եթե նախագահը ուժային կառույցներից չի եկել պիտի վստահի իր խորհրդականներին ու Գլխավոր շտաբին։

----------

Տրիբուն (01.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ կամ ուրիշներ, Մի հատ կբացատրեք էդ գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատարը ինչ ա անում։ Լուրջ եմ ասում կյանքում չեմ հասկացել։ 
> 
> 
> 
> ասենք ինչ մի եսիմինչ կա ստեղ որ սենց մի ՈՉերը սարքել են մատի փաթաթան։ Սենց թե նենց պաշտպանությանը վերաբերվող հարցերում եթե նախագահը ուժային կառույցներից չի եկել պիտի վստահի իր խորհրդականներին ու Գլխավոր շտաբին։


Երկար թեմա ա: Փորձեմ կարճ: Նախ ֆիքսենք, որ ռազմական գործողությունների, պաշտպանության ու տենց բաների կազմկերպումը միայն ուժային կառույցների գործը չի, դրան ներգրավվում ա նաև նարքին գործերին վերաբերող ու արտաքին գործերին վերաբերող հարցերը: Ճիշտ մարտավարությունների ընտրումը ոչ միայն պատերազմական գործողություններն են, այլև դրանք ճիշտ ժամանակին իրականացնելը կախված ոչ դիվանագիտական ու լիքը ուրիշ հարցերի հետ: Անհրաժեշտ ա մի մարդ, ով կառավարում ա էս ամեն ինչը: Հետո անհրաժեշտ ա մի մարդ, ով կարող  ա բանակի բոլոր ղեկավարներին հրահանգներ տա, ով պատասխանատվություն վերցնի էս կամ էն գործողության համար: Բնական ա, որ էդ մարդը տարբեր խորհրդականների կարծիքներ ա լսելու, նաև էդ ա իրան գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատար դարձնում: Բայց պետք ա մեկը, ով էդ խորհուրդները լսելով որոշումն ընդունում ա՝ ճիշտ կամ սխալ:

Չգիտեմ, ցաքուցրիվ գրեցի, եթե չբավարարեց, հետո ավելի մանրամասն կգրեմ:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Երկար թեմա ա: Փորձեմ կարճ: Նախ ֆիքսենք, որ ռազմական գործողությունների, պաշտպանության ու տենց բաների կազմկերպումը միայն ուժային կառույցների գործը չի, դրան ներգրավվում ա նաև նարքին գործերին վերաբերող ու արտաքին գործերին վերաբերող հարցերը: Ճիշտ մարտավարությունների ընտրումը ոչ միայն պատերազմական գործողություններն են, այլև դրանք ճիշտ ժամանակին իրականացնելը կախված ոչ դիվանագիտական ու լիքը ուրիշ հարցերի հետ: Անհրաժեշտ ա մի մարդ, ով կառավարում ա էս ամեն ինչը: Հետո անհրաժեշտ ա մի մարդ, ով կարող  ա բանակի բոլոր ղեկավարներին հրահանգներ տա, ով պատասխանատվություն վերցնի էս կամ էն գործողության համար: Բնական ա, որ էդ մարդը տարբեր խորհրդականների կարծիքներ ա լսելու, նաև էդ ա իրան գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատար դարձնում: Բայց պետք ա մեկը, ով էդ խորհուրդները լսելով որոշումն ընդունում ա՝ ճիշտ կամ սխալ:
> 
> Չգիտեմ, ցաքուցրիվ գրեցի, եթե չբավարարեց, հետո ավելի մանրամասն կգրեմ:


Պատերազմի դեպքում էլի ինչ որ տեղ հասկանալի ա։ Բայց օրինակ հիմա ես դրա իմաստը չեմ տեսնում։ Էլի կարան հավաքվեն քննարկեն, հետո որ նախարարները պետք ա իրար հետ աշխատեն։ Սենց թե նենց հիմա նախագահը, վաղը վարչապետը կառավարությունն են գլխավորում ու նախարարները կոպիտ ասած էդ մարդուն են ենթակա։ Նախարար նշանակել–հեռացնելն էլ պառլամենտն էլ կարող ա անի։

----------


## Chuk

> Պատերազմի դեպքում էլի ինչ որ տեղ հասկանալի ա։ Բայց օրինակ հիմա ես դրա իմաստը չեմ տեսնում։ Էլի կարան հավաքվեն քննարկեն, հետո որ նախարարները պետք ա իրար հետ աշխատեն։ Սենց թե նենց հիմա նախագահը, վաղը վարչապետը կառավարությունն են գլխավորում ու նախարարները կոպիտ ասած էդ մարդուն են ենթակա։ Նախարար նշանակել–հեռացնելն էլ պառլամենտն էլ կարող ա անի։


Մի հատ վերացական օրինակ բերեմ պատկերացնելու համար: Վերցնենք ասենք վարչապետին ու իմանանք, որ ինքը առանձնապես պատասխանատվություն չի կրում պաշտպանության համար, որտև տենց ֆունկցիա պետք ա դրվեր գլխավոր գերագույն հրամանատարի վրա: Ասենք պաշտպանության նախարարը գալիս ա, ու ասում ա, որ էս-էս ու էս խնդիրները, մարտահրավերները քննարկելով եկել են նրան, որ պետք ա էսքան գումար տրամադրել էսինչ զենքերը ձեռք բերելու, էստեղ սենց զորամասեր սարքելու, սենց դիրքեր փորելու ու չգիտեմ էլ ինչի համար: Վարչապետը իրա խելքով որոշում ա, որ չէ, չարժի, ու չի տալիս էդ ֆինանսավորումը: Բայց ինքը պատասխանատու էլ չի: Ինքը չի պատկերացնում էդ գործից, որտև համապատասխան մյուս կառույցները համապատասխան զեկույցները ու խորհուրդները չեն տալիս: Իրան մնում ա հավատալ կամ չհավատալ ՊՆ նախարարին, որը հեշտ փոխովի պաշտոն ա: Ներս ջան, ստեղ ամուր ձեռք ա պետք, ով բոլոր հարցերում իրավասու ա ու վերջնական որոշումների իրավունք ունի, ով տեղյակ ա բոլոր ռազմավարական ու մարտավարական ծրագրերին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Չհամոզեցիր Չուկիտո։ Էտ ԳԳ հրամանատարի գաղափարը ֆուֆլոյա ... Իսրայելը վկա։ Արհեստականորեն հորինված ու հիմա շահարկվող։ Ու ձեր ՈՉին մեկա օգուտ չի տալիս, թարգեք։

----------

Աթեիստ (01.12.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Այ էս հարցում լրիվ համաձայն եմ Տրիբունի հետ։ Էդ էն փաստարկ չի, էլի, որ դրա համար ոչ ասեմ։

----------

Տրիբուն (01.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Չհամոզեցիր Չուկիտո։ Էտ ԳԳ հրամանատարի գաղափարը ֆուֆլոյա ... Իսրայելը վկա։ Արհեստականորեն հորինված ու հիմա շահարկվող։ Ու ձեր ՈՉին մեկա օգուտ չի տալիս, թարգեք։


Իսրայելում էլ կա գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատար: Էնտեղ էդ պաշտոնը նշանակովի ա, իհարկե, կառավարության կողմից: Բայց իրա անհրաժեշտությունը կա: Մի անգամ արդեն գրել էի, որ վերջին հաշվով էական չի, թե կոնկրետ ով կլինի գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատարը, կարևոր ա, որ էդ ինստիտուտը լինի: Իսկ առաջարկվող նախագծով էդ ինստիտուտը սկսում ա գործել միայն պատերազմի ժամանակ, որը եզություն ա: Նման պաշտոն, ինստիտուտ ա պետք նաև խաղաղ ու հարաբերական խաղաղ իրավիճակներում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Երկար թեմա ա: Փորձեմ կարճ: Նախ ֆիքսենք, որ ռազմական գործողությունների, պաշտպանության ու տենց բաների կազմկերպումը միայն ուժային կառույցների գործը չի, դրան ներգրավվում ա նաև նարքին գործերին վերաբերող ու արտաքին գործերին վերաբերող հարցերը: Ճիշտ մարտավարությունների ընտրումը ոչ միայն պատերազմական գործողություններն են, այլև դրանք ճիշտ ժամանակին իրականացնելը կախված ոչ դիվանագիտական ու լիքը ուրիշ հարցերի հետ: Անհրաժեշտ ա մի մարդ, ով կառավարում ա էս ամեն ինչը: Հետո անհրաժեշտ ա մի մարդ, ով կարող  ա բանակի բոլոր ղեկավարներին հրահանգներ տա, ով պատասխանատվություն վերցնի էս կամ էն գործողության համար: Բնական ա, որ էդ մարդը տարբեր խորհրդականների կարծիքներ ա լսելու, նաև էդ ա իրան գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատար դարձնում: Բայց պետք ա մեկը, ով էդ խորհուրդները լսելով որոշումն ընդունում ա՝ ճիշտ կամ սխալ:
> 
> Չգիտեմ, ցաքուցրիվ գրեցի, եթե չբավարարեց, հետո ավելի մանրամասն կգրեմ:





> Մի հատ վերացական օրինակ բերեմ պատկերացնելու համար: Վերցնենք ասենք վարչապետին ու իմանանք, որ ինքը առանձնապես պատասխանատվություն չի կրում պաշտպանության համար, որտև տենց ֆունկցիա պետք ա դրվեր գլխավոր գերագույն հրամանատարի վրա: Ասենք պաշտպանության նախարարը գալիս ա, ու ասում ա, որ էս-էս ու էս խնդիրները, մարտահրավերները քննարկելով եկել են նրան, որ պետք ա էսքան գումար տրամադրել էսինչ զենքերը ձեռք բերելու, էստեղ սենց զորամասեր սարքելու, սենց դիրքեր փորելու ու չգիտեմ էլ ինչի համար: Վարչապետը իրա խելքով որոշում ա, որ չէ, չարժի, ու չի տալիս էդ ֆինանսավորումը: Բայց ինքը պատասխանատու էլ չի: Ինքը չի պատկերացնում էդ գործից, որտև համապատասխան մյուս կառույցները համապատասխան զեկույցները ու խորհուրդները չեն տալիս: Իրան մնում ա հավատալ կամ չհավատալ ՊՆ նախարարին, որը հեշտ փոխովի պաշտոն ա: Ներս ջան, ստեղ ամուր ձեռք ա պետք, ով բոլոր հարցերում իրավասու ա ու վերջնական որոշումների իրավունք ունի, ով տեղյակ ա բոլոր ռազմավարական ու մարտավարական ծրագրերին:


Ի՞նչ պարտադիր ա, որ էդ մարդը նախագահը լինի: Կարա նույն պաշտպանության նախարարը գա նախագահին ասի էս ու էս ա պետք, նախագահն էլ լինի դեբիլի մեկը (ինչը հեչ զարմանալի չի), ասի՝ չէ:

----------

Տրիբուն (01.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Ի՞նչ պարտադիր ա, որ էդ մարդը նախագահը լինի: Կարա նույն պաշտպանության նախարարը գա նախագահին ասի էս ու էս ա պետք, նախագահն էլ լինի դեբիլի մեկը (ինչը հեչ զարմանալի չի), ասի՝ չէ:


Պարտադիր չի: Պարտադիր ա, որ տենց մեկը լինի: Իսկ առաջարկվող նախագիծը տենց պաշտոն չի սահմանում մինչև պատերազմական վիճակ չլինելը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Պարտադիր չի: Պարտադիր ա, որ տենց մեկը լինի: Իսկ առաջարկվող նախագիծը տենց պաշտոն չի սահմանում մինչև պատերազմական վիճակ չլինելը:


Իսկ ինչների՞ս ա պետք ոչ պատերազմական իրավիճակում: Էսքան տարի նախագահի էդ ֆունկցիան գործե՞լ ա:

----------

Տրիբուն (01.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ ինչների՞ս ա պետք ոչ պատերազմական իրավիճակում: Էսքան տարի նախագահի էդ ֆունկցիան գործե՞լ ա:


Բնականաբար՝ այո: Մանավանդ որ մենք դեյուրե պատերազմական վիճակում չենք, իսկ դեֆակտո պատերազմական վիճակում ենք:

----------


## Chuk

Իրականում ահավոր տխրեցնող ա, որ էս հարցի լրջությունը չեք ընկալում: 

Գուցե միայն սրա համար նոր նախագիծը մերժելի չի, գուցե կարելի ա ինչ-որ կերպ առանց դրա էլ յոլա գնալ, բայց սա լրջագույն խնդիր ա, որն արված ա հերթական մի պատասխանատվությունից ձերբազատվելու համար:

----------


## Chuk

Էսօր պիտի սկսվի «Նոր Հայաստանի»-ի նստացույցը: Տարբեր տեղերից Երևան եկող տրանսպորտն, էս առիթով, չի աշխատում: Էս խեղճ միամիտ տնօրենին էլ աչքիս հեսա ֆուկ կանեն, խոստովանելու համար.




> Աբովյան-Երևան ուղևորափոխադրումներն այս պահի դրությամբ չեն վերականգնվել: NewsBook-ի թղթակցին այս մասին ասաց «Քինգ դե լյուքս» ընկերության տնօրեն Արտակ Եղոյանը:
> 
> Նա հավաստիացրեց, որ ուղևորափոխադրումներ չիրականացնելու հրահանգ իրենք ստացել են ոստիկանությունից` դեռ երեկ:
> 
> «Այդ պահին ընկերությունում չեմ եղել, չգիտեմ` զանգել, թե եկել-զգուշացրել են: Թե չէ մենք ինչո՞ւ պետք է ուզեինք, որ մեր ավտոբուսները չաշխատեին»,- հարց հնչեցրեց Եղոյանը` հավելելով, որ ոստիկանությունից պատճառաբանել են` Աբովյանից Երևան երթևեկությունը պետք է դադարեցվի անվտանգության նկատառումներով ելնելով:
> 
> Հարցի շուրջ պարզաբանումներ ստանալու համար զրուցեցինք նաև ՀՀ ոստիկանության հասարակայնության հետ կապերի և լրատվության վարչության պետ Աշոտ Ահարոնյանի հետ, ով հայտարարեց, որ իրենց կողմից իջեցված հրահանգի մասին խոսակցություններն իրականությանը չեն համապատասխանում:
> 
> «Նման բան չի կարող լինել: Ոստիկանությունն ուղևորափոխադրումներով զբաղվում է միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ վարորդները խախտում են երթևեկության կանոնները»,- շեշտեց նա:
> ...


Նյութի աղբյուրը ` http://newsbook.am/?71728&l=am/

----------

LisBeth (01.12.2015), Mr. Annoying (01.12.2015), Rammstein (01.12.2015), Աթեիստ (01.12.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իրականում ահավոր տխրեցնող ա, որ էս հարցի լրջությունը չեք ընկալում: 
> 
> Գուցե միայն սրա համար նոր նախագիծը մերժելի չի, գուցե կարելի ա ինչ-որ կերպ առանց դրա էլ յոլա գնալ, բայց սա լրջագույն խնդիր ա, որն արված ա հերթական մի պատասխանատվությունից ձերբազատվելու համար:


Յան տուր ապեր ․․․ ահավոր ֆուֆլո հարց ա։ Նենց ՀԱԿ-ից մեկը, կարող ա հենց նույն ԼՏՊ-ն, մի անգամ բլթցրել ա, դու էլ խասյաթիդ համաձայն վիզ դրած հիմնավորում ես ման գալիս։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսրայելում էլ կա գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատար: Էնտեղ էդ պաշտոնը նշանակովի ա, իհարկե, կառավարության կողմից: Բայց իրա անհրաժեշտությունը կա: Մի անգամ արդեն գրել էի, որ վերջին հաշվով էական չի, թե կոնկրետ ով կլինի գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատարը, կարևոր ա, որ էդ ինստիտուտը լինի: Իսկ առաջարկվող նախագծով էդ ինստիտուտը սկսում ա գործել միայն պատերազմի ժամանակ, որը եզություն ա: Նման պաշտոն, ինստիտուտ ա պետք նաև խաղաղ ու հարաբերական խաղաղ իրավիճակներում:


Մի տուֆտիր, Իսրայելում, այնպես ինչպես պառլամենտական բոլոր երկրներում գրեթե նույն դրույթներն են գործում էս հարցում։ 




> In Israel, the applicable basic law states that the ultimate authority over the Israel Defense Forces rests with the Government of Israel (chaired by the Prime Minister) as a collective body. The authority of the Government is exercised by the Minister of Defense on behalf of the Government, and subordinate to the Minister is the Chief of General Staff who holds the highest level of command within the military


Էս նոր սահմանադրությամբ էլ ․․․ 




> Հոդված 155. Զինված ուժերը 
> 1. Զինված ուժերը Կառավարության ենթակայության ներքո են: Զինված ուժերի կիրառման մասին որոշումն ընդունում է Կառավարությունը: Անհետաձգելի անհրաժեշտության դեպքում զինված ուժերի կիրառման մասին որոշումը, պաշտպանության նախարարի առաջարկությամբ, կայացնում է վարչապետը և այդ մասին անհապաղ տեղեկացնում Կառավարության անդամներին: 
> 2. Պաշտպանության ոլորտի քաղաքականության հիմնական ուղղությունները սահմանում է Անվտանգության խորհուրդը: Պաշտպանության նախարարն այդ հիմնական ուղղությունների շրջանակներում իրականացնում է զինված ուժերի ղեկավարումը: 
> 3. Զինված ուժերի զինվորական ամենաբարձր պաշտոնատար անձը գլխավոր շտաբի պետն է, որին վարչապետի առաջարկությամբ նշանակում է Հանրապետության նախագահը՝ օրենքով սահմանված ժամկետով: Ոչ պատերազմական ժամանակ գլխավոր շտաբի պետը ենթակա է պաշտպանության նախարարին: 
> 4. Պատերազմի ժամանակ զինված ուժերի գերագույն հրամանատարը վարչապետն է: 
> 5. Զինված ուժերի ենթակայության, ղեկավարման, ինչպես նաև այլ մանրամասներ սահմանվում են օրենքով:


Բոլոր հնարավոր տարբերակները նախատեսված են։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այ էս հարցում լրիվ համաձայն եմ Տրիբունի հետ։ Էդ էն փաստարկ չի, էլի, որ դրա համար ոչ ասեմ։


Էլ չասենք, որ ընդհանուր առմամբ ճիշտը ԱՅՈ ասելն ա, ամեն դեպքում  :LOL:  

Չուկիտո, էսօրվա միտինգին Լևոն Զուրաբյանը գնացել ա, թե՞ իրան չի սազում սենց զիզի բիզի բաներով զբաղվելը, ինքը դեպուտատ ա, ավտո ունի, քարտուղարուհի ․․․ ինքը լուրջ քաղաքականությամբ ա մենակ զբաղվում։

----------


## LisBeth

> ես մի հատ համեմատություն կարամ անեմ Լիզ ջան…
> 
> Երևանում համարյա մեծ մասը կվարտիրաներում են ապրում, չէ՞… ուրեմն սենց… պատկերացրա ունես սիրուն սարքած կահավորած կվարտիրա բայց շենքը խարխուլ ա, ադեզդում սաղ զիբիլ, շռած, մկները վխտում են ու որոշվում ա որ էլի պտի զիբիլ բերվի թափվի ըդտեղ ու մարդիկ պետք ա գան շռեն ու քաքեն… քո տանը չէ, պադեզդում, շենքի շրջապատում ու ընդհանրապես ռայոնում… 
> 
> պարզ ա որ էդ սաղն ինչքան էլ դուրսը լինի, ինչքան էլ դուռդ փակ պահես ու դրսի հետ կապը խզես մեկ ա էդ քաքը լցվելու ա տունդ… հարց ա առաջանում, տունդ որտեղից ա սկսում… տնի՞ց, պադյեզդի՞ց, հայաթի՞ց, ռայոնի՞ց, քաղաքի՞ց թե երկրից… ո՞րտեղ ես ուզում, կամ համաձայն որ ինչ որ մարդիկ բերեն զիբիլը թափեն (բացի քո տնից)… ուր ուզում ե՞ն… 
> 
> էս ա… 
> 
> սահմանադրությունը կարդալը իհարկե վատ չի, բայց պետք ա կարդալ Հայաստանի իրականության կոնտեքստում, ոչ թե օդի մեջ կախված… օդի մեջ կախված հիմիկվանն էլ վատը չի… 
> ...


Մեֆ եթե իրանք լեգիտիմություն չունեն, ինչի ես գնում ասես ոչ կանխավ իմանալով, բառացիորեն, որ քիչ ա հավնական, որ ընտրությունների արդյունքը դրանից փոխվելու ա: Ուր ա ստեղի լոգիկան: Եթե դրությունը էդքան լուրջ ա ինչի սպասել որ դժվարանա, հենա մի սաղ ժողովրդի էշի տեղ են դնում, դրանից լավ առիթ դժվար ա պատկերացնել: Որ գնացիր ասեցիր ոչ, եկար տանը նստեցիր, էլ աղբը չեն բերելու թափեն? Քանի հատ տենց աղբի պետք ա ասես ոչ, որ հասկանաս, էդ մեթոդը չի աշխատում:

----------

Տրիբուն (02.12.2015)

----------


## Rammstein

Արդեն սկսում եմ զարմանալ, որ մարդիկ դեռ կարում են հույս կապել հանրահավաքների հետ: Անկեղծ եմ ասում, եթե Ոչ-ը 80/20 հարաբերությամբ հաղթի, ավելի քիչ կզարմանամ, քան եթե որեւէ խաղաղ հանրահավաքի հետեւանքով ինչ-որ էական փոփոխություն արձանագրվի էս երկրում:
Էս հանրահավաքների երեւի միակ դրական արդյունքը էն կարա լինի, որ մարզերում գտնվող որոշ մարդկանց` հանրահավաքի չթողնելու համար ճանապարհներ փակելը մոտիվացնի, որ գնան Ոչ քվեարկեն:  :Jpit: 

Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ, էն Բաղրամյանի եսիմքանի օրանոց նստացույցը որ հիշում եմ ու տեսնում եմ դրա արդյունքը, ավելի ճիշտ` արդյունքի բացակայությունը, հասկանում եմ, որ հիմա շատ ավելի գլոբալ հարցի համար նույն կարգի կամ դեռ ավելի մեղմ հանրահավաք անելը ուղղակի անհնար ա, որ որեւէ կերպ բան փոխի, ուզում ա լինի նստացույց, ուզում ա` հացադուլ:

----------


## John

Էս որ հանրահավաքի օրերին Երևան հասնելը դժվարանում է, ու, երբեմն էլ անհնար դառնում, չգիտեմ կոնկրետ ինչ նպատակով է արվում, բայց ոնց տեսնում եմ, ուղղակի կողքից մարդկանց վերաբերմունքին հետևելով, մոտավորապես սենց ա տրամադրվածությունը․ «Արա դե հերիք ա էլի հավայի հանրահավաքներ անեք, ձեր պատճառով մարդիկ գործից-դասից հետ են ընկնում»։ Ու շա՜տ քչերն են, որ իրանց տրամադրվածությունը «Արա թե հերիք ա էլի արհեստական խոչընդոտներ ստեղծեք, ձեր պատճառով մարդիկ գործից-դասից հետ են ընկնում»։

----------

Chuk (02.12.2015), Mr. Annoying (02.12.2015), Աթեիստ (02.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Էս որ հանրահավաքի օրերին Երևան հասնելը դժվարանում է, ու, երբեմն էլ անհնար դառնում, չգիտեմ կոնկրետ ինչ նպատակով է արվում, բայց ոնց տեսնում եմ, ուղղակի կողքից մարդկանց վերաբերմունքին հետևելով, մոտավորապես սենց ա տրամադրվածությունը․ «Արա դե հերիք ա էլի հավայի հանրահավաքներ անեք, ձեր պատճառով մարդիկ գործից-դասից հետ են ընկնում»։ Ու շա՜տ քչերն են, որ իրանց տրամադրվածությունը «Արա թե հերիք ա էլի արհեստական խոչընդոտներ ստեղծեք, ձեր պատճառով մարդիկ գործից-դասից հետ են ընկնում»։


Գնալով համոզվում եմ, որ հենց դրա համար էլ անում են: 
Իրականում ես չեմ հավատում, որ էդ ճամփա փակելով հանրահավաքի մասնակիցների թիվ կտրուկ փոխվի: Հանրահավաքի մասնակիցների ընդհանուր թվի փոքր տոկոսը կարող ա լինի, որ դրա պատճառով հանրահավաքի չհասնի:

Ընդդիմությունն ինչ-որ չափով սա իր օգտին օգտագործում ա: Բայց ավելի շատ կարծես թե ընդդիմության նկատմամբ ատելություն ա ավելանում:

----------

John (02.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Մի տուֆտիր, Իսրայելում, այնպես ինչպես պառլամենտական բոլոր երկրներում գրեթե նույն դրույթներն են գործում էս հարցում։ 
> 
> 
> 
> Էս նոր սահմանադրությամբ էլ ․․․ 
> 
> 
> 
> Բոլոր հնարավոր տարբերակները նախատեսված են։


Վաղը կգրեմ

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ եթե իրանք լեգիտիմություն չունեն, ինչի ես գնում ասես ոչ կանխավ իմանալով, բառացիորեն, որ քիչ ա հավնական, որ ընտրությունների արդյունքը դրանից փոխվելու ա: Ուր ա ստեղի լոգիկան: Եթե դրությունը էդքան լուրջ ա ինչի սպասել որ դժվարանա, հենա մի սաղ ժողովրդի էշի տեղ են դնում, դրանից լավ առիթ դժվար ա պատկերացնել: Որ գնացիր ասեցիր ոչ, *եկար տանը նստեցիր*, էլ աղբը չեն բերելու թափեն? Քանի հատ տենց աղբի պետք ա ասես ոչ, որ հասկանաս, էդ մեթոդը չի աշխատում:


իսկ ով ասեց որ պտի ասես ոչ ու գնաս տունդ նստես… իհարկե չի աշխատի… պետք ոչ քվեարկել ու հետևից գնալ… ուրիշ ձև չկա… իսկ եթե բոյկոտում ես պետք ա էնքան մասսայական բոյկոտես ուր ընտրությունները համարվի չեղյալ, անագամ չկարանան կեղծեն… ինչքանո՞վ ա դա հնարավոր... հեն ա Րաֆֆին ու Ժիրոն կազմակերպել են, մարդիկ բողոքում են որ գործի չեն կարում գնան… տաքսիստներն էլ հլու հնազանդ ենթարկվում են՝ չեն քշում, մարդ չեն տանում չնայած իրանց շան օրի են գցել… ու բոլոր բողոքավորները որ պրոբլեմ ունեն, նույն ձևի են… ի՞նչ վարյանտ կարա աշխատի Լիզ, ասա իմանամ… քվեն մարդկանց համար ոչ մի բան ա, ոչ փող ա, ոչ պռախոդ ա, ոչ ապրանք ա… մի հատ պտիչկա ա… իրանք եթե դրա իմաստը չեն հասկանում ինչ ձևով էլ սրանց հեռացնես բան չի փոխվելու… օրինակները կան… 

ասածս ինչ ա… եթե չես կարում քվեարկես ու տեր կանգնես քվեարկածիդ ուրիշ ոչ մի վարյանտ չի աշխատելու…

----------

Աթեիստ (02.12.2015)

----------


## Norton

Ժիրոյենց երեկվա հանրահավաքը չէին սպասում շարքից էր, իմ սպասածից 5-6 անգամ շատ մարդ էր հավաքվել ու էտ ահագին բան փոխումա։

----------

Chuk (02.12.2015), Աթեիստ (02.12.2015), Տրիբուն (02.12.2015)

----------


## Rammstein

> Էս որ հանրահավաքի օրերին Երևան հասնելը դժվարանում է, ու, երբեմն էլ անհնար դառնում, չգիտեմ կոնկրետ ինչ նպատակով է արվում, բայց ոնց տեսնում եմ, ուղղակի կողքից մարդկանց վերաբերմունքին հետևելով, մոտավորապես սենց ա տրամադրվածությունը․ «Արա դե հերիք ա էլի հավայի հանրահավաքներ անեք, ձեր պատճառով մարդիկ գործից-դասից հետ են ընկնում»։ Ու շա՜տ քչերն են, որ իրանց տրամադրվածությունը «Արա թե հերիք ա էլի արհեստական խոչընդոտներ ստեղծեք, ձեր պատճառով մարդիկ գործից-դասից հետ են ընկնում»։


Ցավոք սրտի հա, էդ էլ կա: Ու տենց մարդկանց մեծ մասը իմ կարծիքով կգնա այո/սերժիկին/հհկ-ին կքվեարկի ու կունենա էն, ինչին արժանի ա:
Ուղղակի չգիտեմ, ի՞նչ են խառնում ուտելիքների մեջ, խմելու ջրի մեջ կամ երկնքից ի՞նչ թունաքիմիկատ են ցանում մարդկանց վրա, որ մարդկանց մտածելու, տրամաբանելու ունակությունը հավասարվում ա զրոյի:  :Dntknw:

----------

Chuk (02.12.2015), John (02.12.2015), Աթեիստ (02.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Ժիրոյենց երեկվա հանրահավաքը չէին սպասում շարքից էր, իմ սպասածից 5-6 անգամ շատ մարդ էր հավաքվել ու էտ ահագին բան փոխումա։


Լրիվ նույն զգացողությունները, հաճելի էր: 
Եղե՞լ ես, չե՞նք հանդիպել:

Հիմա շատ կարևոր ա, որ վաղը «ՈՉ»-ն ու «Չեք անցկացնի»-ն կարողանան մասսաների գումարելիությունն ապահովեն, իսկ ամսի 7-ին՝ բազմապատկումը:

Հուսամ էդ ժամանակ «ընդդիմությունը նորից միասնական չի» ասողները ինչ-որ բան կհասկանան ծրագրերից, իսկ ավելի հուսով եմ, որ հետևանքը արդյունավետ կլինի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ցավոք սրտի հա, էդ էլ կա: Ու տենց մարդկանց մեծ մասը իմ կարծիքով կգնա այո/սերժիկին/հհկ-ին կքվեարկի ու կունենա էն, ինչին արժանի ա:
> Ուղղակի չգիտեմ, ի՞նչ են խառնում ուտելիքների մեջ, խմելու ջրի մեջ կամ երկնքից ի՞նչ թունաքիմիկատ են ցանում մարդկանց վրա, որ մարդկանց մտածելու, տրամաբանելու ունակությունը հավասարվում ա զրոյի:


Հա բա սաղ էդ ա: Մարդիկ հետույք են ճղում, հեղափոխություն, ֆլան-ֆստան, էս են ուզում, էն են ուզում, բայց մի հարցնող լինի. իսկ ժողովուրդն ի՞նչ ա ուզում: Սաղ օրը փնթփնթում ա, բայց մեկ ա գնում Սերժիկ ու ՀՀԿ ա ընտրում: Իշխանությունները հանրաքվե կեղծելու կարիք չունեն իրանց ուզած արդյունքն ապահովելու համար:

----------


## Chuk

> Հա բա սաղ էդ ա: Մարդիկ հետույք են ճղում, հեղափոխություն, ֆլան-ֆստան, էս են ուզում, էն են ուզում, բայց մի հարցնող լինի. իսկ ժողովուրդն ի՞նչ ա ուզում: Սաղ օրը փնթփնթում ա, բայց մեկ ա գնում Սերժիկ ու ՀՀԿ ա ընտրում: Իշխանությունները հանրաքվե կեղծելու կարիք չունեն իրանց ուզած արդյունքն ապահովելու համար:


Սխալ ա տպավորությունդ, Բյուր ջան  :Smile:  Գոնե էս անգամ տրամադրվածությունը լրիվ ուրիշ ա: Կարող ա էլի մարդիկ կան, ովքեր փողոց փակելու, բախումների ու տենց բաների համար չարանում են ընդդիմության դեմ, բայց նաև էդ մարդիկ սաստիկ դեմ են իշխանությանը ու էս փոփոխություններին:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սխալ ա տպավորությունդ, Բյուր ջան  Գոնե էս անգամ տրամադրվածությունը լրիվ ուրիշ ա: Կարող ա էլի մարդիկ կան, ովքեր փողոց փակելու, բախումների ու տենց բաների համար չարանում են ընդդիմության դեմ, բայց նաև էդ մարդիկ սաստիկ դեմ են իշխանությանը ու էս փոփոխություններին:


Էդ մարդիկ պիտի էդքան ուղեղ ունենան, որ կողմ կամ դեմ լինեն: Իրանց ուղեղը մենակ հերիքում ա փնթփնթալուն, թե՝ էլի հանրահավաք ա, տրանսպորտը չի աշխատում: Որ նորմալ մտածող ուղեղ ունենային, կասեին՝ ուֆ էս իշխանությունները, ոնց կարելի ա հանրահավաքի համար տրանսպորտն անջատել: Ժողովուրդն էնքան պրիմիտիվ ա, որ դժգոհում ա հանրահավաքից: Իշխանություններն էլ էնքան պրիմիտիվ են, որ էդքան վախենում են հանրահավաքից, տրանսպորտ են անջատում: Սաղ իրար արժեն էլի, ինչ ենք գլուխ ցավացնում:

----------


## Chuk

> Էդ մարդիկ պիտի էդքան ուղեղ ունենան, որ կողմ կամ դեմ լինեն: Իրանց ուղեղը մենակ հերիքում ա փնթփնթալուն, թե՝ էլի հանրահավաք ա, տրանսպորտը չի աշխատում: Որ նորմալ մտածող ուղեղ ունենային, կասեին՝ ուֆ էս իշխանությունները, ոնց կարելի ա հանրահավաքի համար տրանսպորտն անջատել: Ժողովուրդն էնքան պրիմիտիվ ա, որ դժգոհում ա հանրահավաքից: Իշխանություններն էլ էնքան պրիմիտիվ են, որ էդքան վախենում են հանրահավաքից, տրանսպորտ են անջատում: Սաղ իրար արժեն էլի, ինչ ենք գլուխ ցավացնում:


Բյուր, ախր խի ես փնթփնթացողներին սաղ ժողովրդի հետ ասոցացնում ու պրիմիտիվ որակում: Էդ ընդամենը մի մասն ա, հավանաբար ոչ հասուն մասը: Ամբողջական պատկերն այլ ա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ախր խի ես փնթփնթացողներին սաղ ժողովրդի հետ ասոցացնում ու պրիմիտիվ որակում: Էդ ընդամենը մի մասն ա, հավանաբար ոչ հասուն մասը: Ամբողջական պատկերն այլ ա:


Էդ մասը մեծամասնությունն ա: Ուղղակի էնքան ենք մենք մեր պղպջակներում փակվել, որ մոռացել ենք էդ մարդկանց գոյության մասին: Եթե իրանք էդքան շատ չլինեին, մենք էս իշխանությունները չէինք ունենա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գնալով համոզվում եմ, որ հենց դրա համար էլ անում են: 
> Իրականում ես չեմ հավատում, որ էդ ճամփա փակելով հանրահավաքի մասնակիցների թիվ կտրուկ փոխվի: Հանրահավաքի մասնակիցների ընդհանուր թվի փոքր տոկոսը կարող ա լինի, որ դրա պատճառով հանրահավաքի չհասնի:
> 
> Ընդդիմությունն ինչ-որ չափով սա իր օգտին օգտագործում ա: Բայց ավելի շատ կարծես թե ընդդիմության նկատմամբ ատելություն ա ավելանում:


Ապեր, ընդդիմությանն ատելու մի քանի տասնյակ այլ, ավելի հիմնավոր պատճառ կա։ Օրինակ դասական բոզիտղա-թսանությունը ․․․․ ասենք էս անգամ Արամ Մանուկյանի բերանով




> ՀԱԿ պատգամավորը վարչական ռեսուրսի օգտագործման վերաբերյալ տեղեկություններ ունի, սակայն վստահ է, որ դա չի խոչընդոտի, որպեսզի մարդկանց մի ստվար հատված դեմ քվեարկի սահմանադրության նախագծին։ «Ժողովրդի մեծ մասը հասկանում է, որ կարող է գյուղապետին ասի Այո, բայց գնա Ոչ քվեարկի»։


Մի քանի անգամ էս հիմարությունը դուրս են տվել, ինքը, Զուրաբյանը ու կարծեմ նույնիսկ Նիկոլը ․․․ ժողովրդին սովորեցնել վախկոտ սուտասանության, գնա խաբի որ ԱՅՈ ես ասելու, կամ վերցրու 5000 դրամը, բայց ՈՉ քվերակի կամ ընդդիմության թեկնածուի համար քվեարկի: Ոնց իրանք են, տենց էլ ժողովդրի մասին են մտածում:

----------

Վիշապ (02.12.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հուսամ էդ ժամանակ «ընդդիմությունը նորից միասնական չի» ասողները ինչ-որ բան կհասկանան ծրագրերից, իսկ ավելի հուսով եմ, որ հետևանքը արդյունավետ կլինի:


Հուսամ-մուսամ չգիտեմ, բայց էլի չորս հոգով քսան երգ եք երգում, պրիտոմ բոլորդ բաղաձայն ու անսլուխ: Դրա համար էլ համ ձեր տակը բան չի մնացել, համ էլ էս նոր Հայաստան-մայաստանի:

----------


## Norton

> Լրիվ նույն զգացողությունները, հաճելի էր: 
> Եղե՞լ ես, չե՞նք հանդիպել:
> 
> Հիմա շատ կարևոր ա, որ վաղը «ՈՉ»-ն ու «Չեք անցկացնի»-ն կարողանան մասսաների գումարելիությունն ապահովեն, իսկ ամսի 7-ին՝ բազմապատկումը:
> 
> Հուսամ էդ ժամանակ «ընդդիմությունը նորից միասնական չի» ասողները ինչ-որ բան կհասկանան ծրագրերից, իսկ ավելի հուսով եմ, որ հետևանքը արդյունավետ կլինի:


 Չեմ եղել, տանից հետևում էի։ Մյուս դրական պահը Ժիրոյի շեշտարդումների փափկացումն էր ու Րաֆֆիի խստացումը, որը մի քիչ բալանսավորումա ամեն ինչ։ Տեսնենք ամեն դեպքում ընտրություններից առաջ աշխուժությունը զգալի կնվազեցին ընտրակեղծիքի հնարավորությունը, իսկ կեղծումը ուժեղ ռեզենանս կառաջացնի արդեն հավաքված ժողովրդի մոտ նրանց թիվը առնվազն ավելացնելով։
 Իշխանություններին շատ ռեսուրս պետք չի այո-ն անց կացնելու համար, ի դեպ + 10-15 տոկոս, որը գյուղական համայնքներում շատ հեշտ կավելացվի, նենց որ կարողա շատ կոպիտ խախտումների ականատես չլինենք էլ։

----------


## LisBeth

> իսկ ով ասեց որ պտի ասես ոչ ու գնաս տունդ նստես… իհարկե չի աշխատի… պետք ոչ քվեարկել ու հետևից գնալ… ուրիշ ձև չկա… իսկ եթե բոյկոտում ես պետք ա էնքան մասսայական բոյկոտես ուր ընտրությունները համարվի չեղյալ, անագամ չկարանան կեղծեն… ինչքանո՞վ ա դա հնարավոր... հեն ա Րաֆֆին ու Ժիրոն կազմակերպել են, մարդիկ բողոքում են որ գործի չեն կարում գնան… տաքսիստներն էլ հլու հնազանդ ենթարկվում են՝ չեն քշում, մարդ չեն տանում չնայած իրանց շան օրի են գցել… ու բոլոր բողոքավորները որ պրոբլեմ ունեն, նույն ձևի են… ի՞նչ վարյանտ կարա աշխատի Լիզ, ասա իմանամ… քվեն մարդկանց համար ոչ մի բան ա, ոչ փող ա, ոչ պռախոդ ա, ոչ ապրանք ա… մի հատ պտիչկա ա… իրանք եթե դրա իմաստը չեն հասկանում ինչ ձևով էլ սրանց հեռացնես բան չի փոխվելու… օրինակները կան… 
> 
> ասածս ինչ ա… եթե չես կարում քվեարկես ու տեր կանգնես քվեարկածիդ ուրիշ ոչ մի վարյանտ չի աշխատելու…


Միջին վիճակագրական Հայաստանցին քաղաքական ոլորտում երեխա ա, մեկը կոնֆետ ա տալիս ասում ա գնա այո ասա, մեկն էլ ասում ա կոնֆետը վերցրու բայց ոչ ասա, մյուսը ասում ա ոչ ասա ու սենց շարունակ, էդ երեխեն էլ շվարած կանգնած ա, բայց կանի էն ինչ կոնֆետ տվողն ա ասել, կամ էլ իրա տեղը կանեն, կամ ևս մի անվավեր քվեաթերթիկ կավելանա: Ասածս մեծ մասամբ փոքր բնակավայրերին ա վերաբերվում: Պարզ ա որ սենց մարդը հանրահավաքից կդժգոհի, օրվա հացից զրկվելու պատճառով: Մարդկանց դրական օրինակ ա պետք, հիմա դու չես կարա գնաս կանգնես ասենք Սարալանջի գյուղացուն ասես, քո ձայնը որոշիչ ա, գնա տեր կանգնի: Բա ուր մնաց Հայաստանի կոնտեքստը: 
Հանրահավաքն էլ արդյունք կտա, եթե ամեն մեկն ադյալը իրա վրա չքաշի, վճռական պահին էլ ժողովրդին չթողեն գնան աղոթելու: Երբ որ էս ընտրությունները չկայանա, կամ ծայրահեղ դեպքում կայանա ու չեղյալ հայտարարվի, նոր դու կարաս աշխատացնես քո քվեին տեր կանգնին: Կամ համենայնդեպս աշխատես էդ ուղղությամբ, որ ընտրահամակարգի ընկալումը փոխվի մարդկանց մեջ: Թե չէ ևս մի քվեարկություն, վիճակը դառավ ավելի ոռի, էլ ոչ մեկն իշտահ ու հավես չի ունենա քո քաղաքական լոլոն լսելու: Վեց օրվա մեջ քսան տարվա ամրապնդված կարծրատիպը չի փոխվում: Ուզում ա մի ամբողջ դիպլոմատիկ միսիա ուղարկես ամեն մեկի հետ զրուցելու:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Միջին վիճակագրական Հայաստանցին քաղաքական ոլորտում երեխա ա, մեկը կոնֆետ ա տալիս ասում ա գնա այո ասա, մեկն էլ ասում ա կոնֆետը վերցրու բայց ոչ ասա, մյուսը ասում ա ոչ ասա ու սենց շարունակ, էդ երեխեն էլ շվարած կանգնած ա, *բայց կանի էն ինչ կոնֆետ տվողն ա ասե*լ, կամ էլ իրա տեղը կանեն, կամ ևս մի անվավեր քվեաթերթիկ կավելանա: Ասածս մեծ մասամբ փոքր բնակավայրերին ա վերաբերվում: Պարզ ա որ սենց մարդը հանրահավաքից կդժգոհի, օրվա հացից զրկվելու պատճառով: Մարդկանց դրական օրինակ ա պետք, հիմա դու չես կարա գնաս կանգնես ասենք Սարալանջի գյուղացուն ասես, քո ձայնը որոշիչ ա, գնա տեր կանգնի: Բա ուր մնաց Հայաստանի կոնտեքստը:


Լիզ, մի հատ ֆունդամենտալ հարց կա որ նախ պետք ա հաստատվի հետո նոր նայվի խնդրին… հասարակությունն ա երկիր սարքու՞մ թե երկիրն ա հասարակություն ձևավորում… ես համոզված եմ որ հասարակությունն ա երկիր սարքում իր իսկ իմիջով… եթե կանֆետով ա քվեարկում, ի՞նչ ա քո սպասելիքներն էդ երկրից… եթե անգամ սերժին սպանենք ու իրա ամբողջ իշխանության անձնակազմին վերացնենք, մեկ ա էս ա լինելու, որովհետև եթե կանֆետով ես քվեարկում իշխանության ա գալու կանֆետ տվողը… այսինքն եթե քաղաքական գործիչ ես պտի կանֆետ բաժանես… ու՞մ մեղադրենք, ու՞մ փեշից կախվենք… 

երկրում ինչ մսիստեմ որ գործում ա, դա հասարակությունն ա աշխատացնում… սրանում ոչ ոք թող կասկած չունենա… եթե սիստեմը կոռումպացված ա նշանակում ա կաշառակերներին մասսայական կաշառք տվող կա… թե չէ ուրիշ ո՞ն ց կաշխատի սիստեմը… կաշառատուները կախված են կաշառակերներից ու եթե չտան "իրանց գործը" չի լինի… տաքսիստների օրինակի վրա ասեմ… էդ մարդիկ ամեն աստծու օր բողոքում են որ էս արենցին էն արեցին… բայց մի օր չտեսանք հելնեն ասեն "զզվեցինք էլ սրանց չենք ուզում… դեմ ենք", կարամ ասեմ որ տաքսիստների մեծ մասը երևի կողմ ա քվեարկել ու քվեարկում, որովհետև հլա հույս են փայփայում որ սրանց հետ լեզու են գտնելու… ժամանակավոր գտնում են, հետո մի հատ լավ կոխցնում են, նենց որ աչքները դուրս ա թռնում… 





> Հանրահավաքն էլ արդյունք կտա, եթե ամեն մեկն ադյալը իրա վրա չքաշի, վճռական պահին էլ ժողովրդին չթողեն գնան աղոթելու: *Երբ որ էս ընտրությունները չկայանա, կամ ծայրահեղ դեպքում կայանա ու չեղյալ հայտարարվի,* նոր դու կարաս աշխատացնես քո քվեին տեր կանգնին: Կամ համենայնդեպս աշխատես էդ ուղղությամբ, որ ընտրահամակարգի ընկալումը փոխվի մարդկանց մեջ: Թե չէ ևս մի քվեարկություն, վիճակը դառավ ավելի ոռի, էլ ոչ մեկն իշտահ ու հավես չի ունենա քո քաղաքական լոլոն լսելու: Վեց օրվա մեջ քսան տարվա ամրապնդված կարծրատիպը չի փոխվում: Ուզում ա մի ամբողջ դիպլոմատիկ միսիա ուղարկես ամեն մեկի հետ զրուցելու:


իսկ ո՞նց պտի չանցնի կամ չեղյալ հայտարարվի հանրաքվեն եթե քվեիդ տեր չես կանգնելու… ո՞նց եք պատկերացնում… հանրաքվեն կարա չեղյալ լինի եթե մարդիկ մասսայաբար չգնան, իսկ կարա չանցնի եթե մարդիկ մասսայաբար դեմ քվեարկեն ու պահանջեն որ իրանց քվեն ճանաչվի ու քվեն չկեղծվի… 

սիստեմն ինքնին ոչինչ չի նշանակում առանց մարդու, աբստրակտ բան ա… մարդն ա աշխատացնում սիստեմը…

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ապեր, ընդդիմությանն ատելու մի քանի տասնյակ այլ, ավելի հիմնավոր պատճառ կա։ Օրինակ դասական բոզիտղա-թսանությունը ․․․․ ասենք էս անգամ Արամ Մանուկյանի բերանով
> 
> 
> 
> Մի քանի անգամ էս հիմարությունը դուրս են տվել, ինքը, Զուրաբյանը ու կարծեմ նույնիսկ Նիկոլը ․․․ ժողովրդին սովորեցնել վախկոտ սուտասանության, գնա խաբի որ ԱՅՈ ես ասելու, կամ վերցրու 5000 դրամը, բայց ՈՉ քվերակի կամ ընդդիմության թեկնածուի համար քվեարկի: Ոնց իրանք են, տենց էլ ժողովդրի մասին են մտածում:


Արամ Մանուկյանը կարող ա չի հասկանում, որ հենց նման երևույթն ա անասուն վիճակի հիմնական պատճառը։ Յանիմ էլ ինչի՞ դեմ են պայքարում, իրենք էլ նույն քոլի բիբարն են։ «Ոչ» եք ասում, որ ի՞նչ անեք։ Սահմանադրությունը չի մեր պրոբլեմը, այլ մենք ենք մեր պրոբլեմը, մեր անազնվությունն ու կեղծավորությունն ա մեր պրոբլեմը։

----------

Տրիբուն (03.12.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արամ Մանուկյանը կարող ա չի հասկանում, որ հենց նման երևույթն ա անասուն վիճակի հիմնական պատճառը։ Յանիմ էլ ինչի՞ դեմ են պայքարում, իրենք էլ նույն քոլի բիբարն են։ «Ոչ» եք ասում, որ ի՞նչ անեք։ Սահմանադրությունը չի մեր պրոբլեմը, այլ մենք ենք մեր պրոբլեմը, մեր անազնվությունն ու կեղծավորությունն ա մեր պրոբլեմը։


հաաա՜.... հիմա հասկացա խի չի լինում, սաղ Արամ Մանուկյանն ա մեղավոր... որ տենց չասեր հիմա լրիվ ուրիշ բան էր լինելու...

----------


## Mephistopheles

http://www.azatutyun.am/content/article/27402636.html

----------


## LisBeth

> Լիզ, մի հատ ֆունդամենտալ հարց կա որ նախ պետք ա հաստատվի հետո նոր նայվի խնդրին… հասարակությունն ա երկիր սարքու՞մ թե երկիրն ա հասարակություն ձևավորում… ես համոզված եմ որ հասարակությունն ա երկիր սարքում իր իսկ իմիջով… եթե կանֆետով ա քվեարկում, ի՞նչ ա քո սպասելիքներն էդ երկրից… եթե անգամ սերժին սպանենք ու իրա ամբողջ իշխանության անձնակազմին վերացնենք, մեկ ա էս ա լինելու, որովհետև եթե կանֆետով ես քվեարկում իշխանության ա գալու կանֆետ տվողը… այսինքն եթե քաղաքական գործիչ ես պտի կանֆետ բաժանես… ու՞մ մեղադրենք, ու՞մ փեշից կախվենք… 
> 
> երկրում ինչ մսիստեմ որ գործում ա, դա հասարակությունն ա աշխատացնում… սրանում ոչ ոք թող կասկած չունենա… եթե սիստեմը կոռումպացված ա նշանակում ա կաշառակերներին մասսայական կաշառք տվող կա… թե չէ ուրիշ ո՞ն ց կաշխատի սիստեմը… կաշառատուները կախված են կաշառակերներից ու եթե չտան "իրանց գործը" չի լինի… տաքսիստների օրինակի վրա ասեմ… էդ մարդիկ ամեն աստծու օր բողոքում են որ էս արենցին էն արեցին… բայց մի օր չտեսանք հելնեն ասեն "զզվեցինք էլ սրանց չենք ուզում… դեմ ենք", կարամ ասեմ որ տաքսիստների մեծ մասը երևի կողմ ա քվեարկել ու քվեարկում, որովհետև հլա հույս են փայփայում որ սրանց հետ լեզու են գտնելու… ժամանակավոր գտնում են, հետո մի հատ լավ կոխցնում են, նենց որ աչքները դուրս ա թռնում… 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> իսկ ո՞նց պտի չանցնի կամ չեղյալ հայտարարվի հանրաքվեն եթե քվեիդ տեր չես կանգնելու… ո՞նց եք պատկերացնում… հանրաքվեն կարա չեղյալ լինի եթե մարդիկ մասսայաբար չգնան, իսկ կարա չանցնի եթե մարդիկ մասսայաբար դեմ քվեարկեն ու պահանջեն որ իրանց քվեն ճանաչվի ու քվեն չկեղծվի… 
> 
> սիստեմն ինքնին ոչինչ չի նշանակում առանց մարդու, աբստրակտ բան ա… մարդն ա աշխատացնում սիստեմը…


Սենց մի հատ համեմատություն անեմ, ասենք ընկել ես ոտքդ կոտրվել ա: Տանում են բժշկի ասում ա, որ ոսկրերդ քայքայվում են: Բայց առաջի հերթին կոտրվածքիդ վրա գիպս ա դնում ու նոր անցնում ա հիմնական հիվանդություն բուժելուն: Ասածս ինչ ա մինչև դու ընկած ֆունդամենտալ հարցերն էս լուծում, աշխատում ես էդ մակարդակի վրա, փոխում ես մարդուն, իշխանությունը թևերը չի ծալի ու սպասի մինչև դու քո ուզածին կհասնես: Էս սահմանադրական ֆիկցիան դրա վառ օրինակներից ա: 
 Կոռուպցիան, տալ առնելը, միշտ էլ փոխհարաբերված ա, նենց չի էլի որ մենակ տվողներն են էդ ամեն ինչը ստեղծել: Երբ միակողմանի ես նայում ես հարցին, ստացվում ա մյուս կողմին լրիվ արդարացրիր: Է հա մի տուր ասելը հեշտ ա: Որ չտվիր գործդ առաջ չգնաց, սովից սատկելու ես, որն ա սրա ալտերնատիվը: Գնաս էդ մարդուն ասես ախպեր մենք ֆունդամեն ենք արի փոխվենք? Ոչ պրակտիկ հայացք:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա նրան թե ոնց  պտի չանցնի հստակ պատկերացում չունեմ, բայց դատելով անցյալի փորձից, խաղաղ ձև չեմ տեսնում, քանի որ վճռական պահերին ոստիկանությանը ֆաս են տալու, ու սրա դեմ ծաղիկ դնելը չի փրկի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սենց մի հատ համեմատություն անեմ, ասենք ընկել ես ոտքդ կոտրվել ա: Տանում են բժշկի ասում ա, որ ոսկրերդ քայքայվում են: Բայց առաջի հերթին կոտրվածքիդ վրա գիպս ա դնում ու նոր անցնում ա հիմնական հիվանդություն բուժելուն: Ասածս ինչ ա մինչև դու ընկած ֆունդամենտալ հարցերն էս լուծում, աշխատում ես էդ մակարդակի վրա, փոխում ես մարդուն, իշխանությունը թևերը չի ծալի ու սպասի մինչև դու քո ուզածին կհասնես: Էս սահմանադրական ֆիկցիան դրա վառ օրինակներից ա: 
>  Կոռուպցիան, տալ առնելը, միշտ էլ փոխհարաբերված ա, նենց չի էլի որ մենակ տվողներն են էդ ամեն ինչը ստեղծել: Երբ միակողմանի ես նայում ես հարցին, ստացվում ա մյուս կողմին լրիվ արդարացրիր: Է հա մի տուր ասելը հեշտ ա: Որ չտվիր գործդ առաջ չգնաց, սովից սատկելու ես, որն ա սրա ալտերնատիվը: Գնաս էդ մարդուն ասես ախպեր մենք ֆունդամեն ենք արի փոխվենք? Ոչ պրակտիկ հայացք:
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա նրան թե ոնց  պտի չանցնի հստակ պատկերացում չունեմ, բայց դատելով անցյալի փորձից, խաղաղ ձև չեմ տեսնում, քանի որ վճռական պահերին ոստիկանությանը ֆաս են տալու, ու սրա դեմ ծաղիկ դնելը չի փրկի:


Նայի, եթե տվողը չտա, վերցնողն էլ սոված կսատկի, ստիպված փող աշխատելու ուրիշ տարբերակ ման կգա:

----------


## LisBeth

> Նայի, եթե տվողը չտա, վերցնողն էլ սոված կսատկի, ստիպված փող աշխատելու ուրիշ տարբերակ ման կգա:


Բա տվողը էդ ընթացք ինչ ա ուտելու, մինչև վերցնողը սատկում ա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բա տվողը էդ ընթացք ինչ ա ուտելու, մինչև վերցնողը սատկում ա:


Էն, ինչ մնացած չտվողներն են ուտում ու չեն սատկում

----------


## LisBeth

> Էն, ինչ մնացած չտվողներն են ուտում ու չեն սատկում


 Ասենք մարդը մի բան ա կարում անի, ավտո քշի, դիցուկ: Տաքսի ա աշխատում, իրան ասում են պետք ա էսքան տաս որ թույլտվություն տանք քշես: Ինչ ա ուտում էս մարդը?  Կամ գնացել ա վարորդ ա տեղավորվում, ստեղ էլ ասում են էսքան տուր որ գործը տանք: Ու սենց մի հատ ուզողների շղթա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ասենք մարդը մի բան ա կարում անի, ավտո քշի, դիցուկ: Տաքսի ա աշխատում, իրան ասում են պետք ա էսքան տաս որ թույլտվություն տանք քշես: Ինչ ա ուտում էս մարդը?  Կամ գնացել ա վարորդ ա տեղավորվում, ստեղ էլ ասում են էսքան տուր որ գործը տանք: Ու սենց մի հատ ուզողների շղթա:


Երբ ուզողն իմանա, որ իրան տվող չի լինի, չի ուզի: Էն ա, ես էլ երբ Հայաստանում գործ էի ման գալիս, լիքը ուզողներ կային: Վերջը տեղավորվեցի մի տեղ, որտեղ շեֆը չուզեց:

----------


## LisBeth

> Երբ ուզողն իմանա, որ իրան տվող չի լինի, չի ուզի: Էն ա, ես էլ երբ Հայաստանում գործ էի ման գալիս, լիքը ուզողներ կային: Վերջը տեղավորվեցի մի տեղ, որտեղ շեֆը չուզեց:


Երբ որ դու ունես կրթություն, ընտրության հնարավորություն, պլյուս ժամանակ որ ման գաս, ու քեզնից կախում ունեցող կին ու երեխաներ չունես:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սենց մի հատ համեմատություն անեմ, ասենք ընկել ես ոտքդ կոտրվել ա: Տանում են բժշկի ասում ա, որ ոսկրերդ քայքայվում են: Բայց առաջի հերթին կոտրվածքիդ վրա գիպս ա դնում ու նոր անցնում ա հիմնական հիվանդություն բուժելուն: Ասածս ինչ ա մինչև դու ընկած ֆունդամենտալ հարցերն էս լուծում, աշխատում ես էդ մակարդակի վրա, փոխում ես մարդուն, իշխանությունը թևերը չի ծալի ու սպասի մինչև դու քո ուզածին կհասնես: Էս սահմանադրական ֆիկցիան դրա վառ օրինակներից ա: 
>  Կոռուպցիան, տալ առնելը, միշտ էլ փոխհարաբերված ա, նենց չի էլի որ մենակ տվողներն են էդ ամեն ինչը ստեղծել: Երբ միակողմանի ես նայում ես հարցին, ստացվում ա մյուս կողմին լրիվ արդարացրիր: Է հա մի տուր ասելը հեշտ ա: Որ չտվիր գործդ առաջ չգնաց, սովից սատկելու ես, որն ա սրա ալտերնատիվը: Գնաս էդ մարդուն ասես ախպեր մենք ֆունդամեն ենք արի փոխվենք? Ոչ պրակտիկ հայացք:
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա նրան թե ոնց  պտի չանցնի հստակ պատկերացում չունեմ, բայց դատելով անցյալի փորձից, խաղաղ ձև չեմ տեսնում, քանի որ վճռական պահերին ոստիկանությանը ֆաս են տալու, ու սրա դեմ ծաղիկ դնելը չի փրկի:


Լիզ, իշխանությունը փոխելու գործիքը քվեն աշխատացնելն ա… էսի համարվում ա անկյունաքարը… առաջին քայլը հենց ստեղից ա սկսում… կարաս տարբեր ձևերով հեռացնես, օրինակ սոցիալական բունտով, հարձակվելով իշխանական ինստիտուտների շենքի վրա և այլն՝ արյուն թափես, պերեվառոտ անես, բայց վերջում էլի պտի գաս կանգնես ընտրատուփի առաջ, քվեդ տաս ու հետևից գնաս, որովհետև վերոնշյալ մեթոդները դեռ իշխանափոխություն չի համարվում, այլ համարվում ա իշխանական ստեղ նաև պետական ապարատի քանդում (դեմոնտաժ չէ)… եթե վերոնշյալ ձևերով ես իշխանությունից ազատվում, սա մի քայլ հետ գնալ ա, որովհետև էն ուժը որ հեռացրել ա դրանց (միջոցների առաջ խտրություն չդնելով) դեռ լեգիտիմություն չունի, նույն ձևով որնց որ նախկինն էր… 

…այսինքն էս իշխանությանը հեռացնելը առանց քվեի բացարձակապես իշխանափոխություն չի նշանակում… քայլ չես անում դեպի առաջ… այո հեռացման խնդիրը լուծում ես, բայց լեգիտիմ իշխանության ձևավորման խնդիրը մի քանի քայլ հետ ես գցում… մարդկանց մոտ հոգեբանություն ա ձևավորվում որ իշխանությունները կարան մենակ տենց փոխվեն… 

ավելի պարզ եթե ասեմ ու ընդհանրացնեմ… բասեինից դուրս ինչքան էլ լողի շարժումներ ու մարզանքներ անես մեկ ա լողալ սովորելու ես ջրով լցված բասեինում… so եթե ուզում ես լողալ սովորես հենց սկզբից պտի մտնես ջրով լցված բասեինը… հոգեբանությունը փոխվում ա գոռծընթացնեռի ընթացքում…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Երբ որ դու ունես կրթություն, ընտրության հնարավորություն, պլյուս ժամանակ որ ման գաս, ու քեզնից կախում ունեցող կին ու երեխաներ չունես:


Լիզ, լավ էլի, լավ էլի իսկականից: Կաշառք տվողը միշտ էլ արդարացում գտնում ա: Իսկ փորձե՞լ ա չտալ: Իմ շրջապատում լիքն են մարդիկ, որոնք առանց կաշառք տալու ապրում են Հայաստանում: Հատկապես կերակրվելու հետ կապված խնդիրներն էնքան էլ կապ չունեն կաշառքի հետ: Կաշառակերությունն ավելի շատ մտած ա կրթություն, առողջապահություն, բանակ: Ու ի դեպ, Հայաստանում կրթություն ստացած մարդու համար շատ ավելի դժվար ա գործ ճարելը, քան չստացածի համար:

Դպրոցում մեդալ ստանալու համար կաշառք տվողներն արդարացնում էին, թե՝ առանց կաշառքի հնարավոր չի: Առանց կաշառքի ստացա: Համալսարանում պաթանատի քննության համար խմբերով փող հավաքողներն ասում էին, թե առանց կաշառքի հնարավոր չի: Առանց կաշառքի հերիք չի ստացա, դեռ մի բան էլ գերազանց: Ասում էին՝ գործի ընդունվել առանց կաշառքի հնարավոր չի: Ընդունվեցի: 

Նույն մամաս մենակով երկու երեխա ա մեծացրել, կյանքում գործի ընդունվելու համար հերիք չի կաշառք չի տվել, դեռ մի բան էլ երբ որևէ տեսակի անարդարության ա հանդիպել, առանց երկար-բարակ մտածելու գործից դուրս ա էկել: Այ եթե սաղ տենց անեին, տեսնեմ քանի տնօրեն ռիսկ կաներ իրա աշխատողին օրենքով հասանելիք արձակուրդ չտալ, աշխատավարձ ուշացնել ու այլ ձևերով իրավունքները խախտել:

----------

Mr. Annoying (03.12.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

քանի կաշառք տալն արդարացվում ա՝ հասկացվում ա, կաշառակերությունը, այսինքն ավելի ճիշտ կոռուպցիան (կոռուպցիան սիստեմիկ ա) չի վերանալու…

----------


## Norton

Մեֆ հարցը մենակ իշխանափոխությունը չի, հարցը էնա ինչ որակի իշխանություն ես ուզում ունենաս։ Ես համեզված եմ հին նավթալին դեմքերվ ոչ միայն հնարավոր չի իշխանափոխության հասնել, քանի որ ժողովուրդը հոգնելա իրանցից, այլ նաև իրանք չեն կարողանալու որակական փոփոխություն ստանան։ Իրանց ծրագիրը զուտ իշխանություն հեռացնելուց էն կողմ չի անցնում, իսկ դրանից հետոն պարզ չի ի վերջո ոնց են պատկերացնում Հայաստանը 5-10 տար հետո։ Ու ց ավոք ընդդիմության մեջի երիտասարդության մի զգալի մասն էլ նավթալին մտածողություն ունի պետական կառավարաման հարցում։
Իշխանափոխությունը կարա օգուտ տա, կարա և ոչ, վառ օրինակը Ուկրաինանա, որը 2 մայդանի արդյունքում էլի նույն իշխանությունը մնացելա, ոչ մի ռադիկալ ռեֆորմ չի իրականացել,  կոռուպցիան ու ստվերային տնտեսությունը մի բան էլ խորացել են։ Հայաստանում շատ ավելի դժվարա լինելու, որովհետև մեր ավելի սովետական մտածելակերպ ունենք քան ուկրաինացիք։

----------


## Վիշապ

> հաաա՜.... հիմա հասկացա խի չի լինում, սաղ Արամ Մանուկյանն ա մեղավոր... որ տենց չասեր հիմա լրիվ ուրիշ բան էր լինելու...


Եթե դու կարծում ես, որ ինչ էլ ասեին նույնն էր լինելու, ապա պիտի համաձայվես, որ նույնն էր լինելու` եթե նույնիսկ ընդդիմություն չլիներ, ուրեմն պիտի համաձայնվես, որ չկա ընդդիմություն ։Ճ 
Բա սաղ խոսքերից ա սկսվում, բրազեր։

----------


## LisBeth

> Լիզ, լավ էլի, լավ էլի իսկականից: Կաշառք տվողը միշտ էլ արդարացում գտնում ա: Իսկ փորձե՞լ ա չտալ: Իմ շրջապատում լիքն են մարդիկ, որոնք առանց կաշառք տալու ապրում են Հայաստանում: Հատկապես կերակրվելու հետ կապված խնդիրներն էնքան էլ կապ չունեն կաշառքի հետ: Կաշառակերությունն ավելի շատ մտած ա կրթություն, առողջապահություն, բանակ: Ու ի դեպ, Հայաստանում կրթություն ստացած մարդու համար շատ ավելի դժվար ա գործ ճարելը, քան չստացածի համար:
> 
> Դպրոցում մեդալ ստանալու համար կաշառք տվողներն արդարացնում էին, թե՝ առանց կաշառքի հնարավոր չի: Առանց կաշառքի ստացա: Համալսարանում պաթանատի քննության համար խմբերով փող հավաքողներն ասում էին, թե առանց կաշառքի հնարավոր չի: Առանց կաշառքի հերիք չի ստացա, դեռ մի բան էլ գերազանց: Ասում էին՝ գործի ընդունվել առանց կաշառքի հնարավոր չի: Ընդունվեցի: 
> 
> Նույն մամաս մենակով երկու երեխա ա մեծացրել, կյանքում գործի ընդունվելու համար հերիք չի կաշառք չի տվել, դեռ մի բան էլ երբ որևէ տեսակի անարդարության ա հանդիպել, առանց երկար-բարակ մտածելու գործից դուրս ա էկել: Այ եթե սաղ տենց անեին, տեսնեմ քանի տնօրեն ռիսկ կաներ իրա աշխատողին օրենքով հասանելիք արձակուրդ չտալ, աշխատավարձ ուշացնել ու այլ ձևերով իրավունքները խախտել:


Բյուր էդ ամենի միջով ես էլ եմ անցել, առանց կաշառք տալու, ես չեմ ասում դա հնարավոր չի: Ես ասում եմ որ մենակ տվոզի գլխին կուժն ու կուլան ջարդելը ճիշտ չի: Դու մենակ քեզ ու քո պղպջակն ես դիտարկում, ոնց որ էսօր նշել ես, իսկ դրանից դուրս լիքը մարդիկ կան: Կրթության հետ կապված բան չեմ ասում, առավել ևս մեդալի համար փող տալու իմաստը ինձ համար մութ անտառ ա: Բայց բանակային ոլորտում, որ մի ծնողը կուզի որ իրա երեխան կրակոցների տակ ծառայի: Ով որ հնարավորությքւն չունի չի տալիս, ով որ ունի տալիս ա, ուրեմն մեղավոր ա որ տալիս ա թե մեղավոր են որ տենց ընտրություն են դնում ծնողի առաջ: Սյո էս ա իմ ասածը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> իսկ ով ասեց որ պտի ասես ոչ ու գնաս տունդ նստես… իհարկե չի աշխատի… պետք ոչ քվեարկել ու հետևից գնալ… ուրիշ ձև չկա… …


Փաստորեն ՈՉ ասենք, մեր ՈՉ-ին տեր կանգնենք, մնա էս նույն սահմանադրությունը, խոսքի Մուկը 2018-ին դառանա նախագահի թեկնածու, մենք էլի ՈՉ ասենք, էլի տեր կանգնենք մեր ՈՉ-ին, էլի Մուկը մնա նախագահ, ու սենց ․․․․ ոնց որ արդեն մի քսան տարի ա անում ենք։ 

Բա ինչի՞ Լևոն Զուրաբյանը, կամ տնից տեղից հեռու Լևոն Տեր Պետրոսյանը Ժիրոյենց հանրահավքին չեն գնում։ Պիտի անպայման Դոդի Գագոյի հանրահավաքը լինի՞ որ գնան։

----------


## Norton

> Լիզ, լավ էլի, լավ էլի իսկականից: Կաշառք տվողը միշտ էլ արդարացում գտնում ա: Իսկ փորձե՞լ ա չտալ: Իմ շրջապատում լիքն են մարդիկ, որոնք առանց կաշառք տալու ապրում են Հայաստանում: Հատկապես կերակրվելու հետ կապված խնդիրներն էնքան էլ կապ չունեն կաշառքի հետ: Կաշառակերությունն ավելի շատ մտած ա կրթություն, առողջապահություն, բանակ: Ու ի դեպ, Հայաստանում կրթություն ստացած մարդու համար շատ ավելի դժվար ա գործ ճարելը, քան չստացածի համար:
> 
> Դպրոցում մեդալ ստանալու համար կաշառք տվողներն արդարացնում էին, թե՝ առանց կաշառքի հնարավոր չի: Առանց կաշառքի ստացա: Համալսարանում պաթանատի քննության համար խմբերով փող հավաքողներն ասում էին, թե առանց կաշառքի հնարավոր չի: Առանց կաշառքի հերիք չի ստացա, դեռ մի բան էլ գերազանց: Ասում էին՝ գործի ընդունվել առանց կաշառքի հնարավոր չի: Ընդունվեցի:


Կաշառքի տակ պետք չի մենակ փող հասկանալ, Հայաստանում շատ հարցեր լուծվումա զանգով, ծանոթով կամ բարեկամով ու դա շատ զգալիա հատկապես ուժային կառույցներում ու նույնիսկ մասանվորում ընկերություններում կա։

----------


## LisBeth

> Փաստորեն ՈՉ ասենք, մեր ՈՉ-ին տեր կանգնենք, մնա էս նույն սահմանադրությունը, խոսքի Մուկը 2018-ին դառանա նախագահի թեկնածու, մենք էլի ՈՉ ասենք, էլի տեր կանգնենք մեր ՈՉ-ին, էլի Մուկը մնա նախագահ, ու սենց ․․․․ ոնց որ արդեն մի քսան տարի ա անում ենք։ 
> 
> *Բա ինչի՞ Լևոն Զուրաբյանը, կամ տնից տեղից հեռու Լևոն Տեր Պետրոսյանը Ժիրոյենց հանրահավքին չեն գնում։* Պիտի անպայման Դոդի Գագոյի հանրահավաքը լինի՞ որ գնան։


Երևի իրանք էլ գործողությունների քարտեզ չեն ստացել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> հաաա՜.... հիմա հասկացա խի չի լինում, սաղ Արամ Մանուկյանն ա մեղավոր... որ տենց չասեր հիմա լրիվ ուրիշ բան էր լինելու...


Ապեր, Արամ Մանուկյանը մեղավոր չի, ինքը շարքային անիմաստություն ա, ինչքան էլ որ իր նպատակները բարի լինեն։ Ինքը էնքան անիսմատություն ա, որ ինքը ուզենա էլ չի կարա մեղավոր լինի։ Բայց, իրա ու իրա նմանների ամեն բլթցրածը բացահայտում ա իրանց ողջ դատարկությունը ու մեկ անգամ ևս ապացուցում ա, որ ԱՅՈ ասելն ավելի ճիշտ ա, քան էս ախմախների խելքին ընկած անբովանդակ ՈՉ-ը, որ յանի գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատար ունենանք։ Մարդ չի իմանում լացի, թե խնդա

----------


## Norton

> Փաստորեն ՈՉ ասենք, մեր ՈՉ-ին տեր կանգնենք, մնա էս նույն սահմանադրությունը, խոսքի Մուկը 2018-ին դառանա նախագահի թեկնածու, մենք էլի ՈՉ ասենք, էլի տեր կանգնենք մեր ՈՉ-ին, էլի Մուկը մնա նախագահ, ու սենց ․․․․ ոնց որ արդեն մի քսան տարի ա անում ենք։ 
> 
> Բա ինչի՞ Լևոն Զուրաբյանը, կամ տնից տեղից հեռու Լևոն Տեր Պետրոսյանը Ժիրոյենց հանրահավքին չեն գնում։ Պիտի անպայման Դոդի Գագոյի հանրահավաքը լինի՞ որ գնան։


Ամսի 3ին միավորվելու են։ Բայց Ժիրոն մի բան ունի, որը վանումա բոլորին և բնակչությանը, և ընդդիադիրներին, էտ իրա հռետորիկանա, որ գնում ենք կենաց մահու պայքարի ու ամեն գնով, մեկը ինձ էլա էտ վանում, չնայած իրան հարգում եմ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գործողությքւնների քարտեզ չեն ստացել:


Հաաաաա, էտ էլ Նիկոլի էսօրվա դուրս տվածն էր, չէ՞։ Ափսոս էր էտ տղեն էլ, բոլորի պես վերածվեց շարքային բոսյակի։ 

Գործողությունների քարտեզ ․․․ չէ մի չէ, մի հատ էլ համապարփակ ռազմավարական ծրագիր չգրե՞նք իրա տակտիկական բոլոր քայլերով, տիեզերքից արված նկարներով, ռմբակոծիչներով, էսօրվա ռուսական բրիֆինգով, վրեն գրենք ինստիտուցիոնալ ընդիմություն, լապատկենք առնենք ձեռներս ու իրանց համար երկիր սարքենք զրոյից, տանենք տանք ձեռները, վայելեն։

----------

LisBeth (03.12.2015), Mr. Annoying (03.12.2015), Բիձա (28.12.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ հարցը մենակ իշխանափոխությունը չի, հարցը էնա ինչ որակի իշխանություն ես ուզում ունենաս։ Ես համեզված եմ հին նավթալին դեմքերվ ոչ միայն հնարավոր չի իշխանափոխության հասնել, քանի որ ժողովուրդը հոգնելա իրանցից, այլ նաև իրանք չեն կարողանալու որակական փոփոխություն ստանան։ Իրանց ծրագիրը զուտ իշխանություն հեռացնելուց էն կողմ չի անցնում, իսկ դրանից հետոն պարզ չի ի վերջո ոնց են պատկերացնում Հայաստանը 5-10 տար հետո։ Ու ց ավոք ընդդիմության մեջի երիտասարդության մի զգալի մասն էլ նավթալին մտածողություն ունի պետական կառավարաման հարցում։
> Իշխանափոխությունը կարա օգուտ տա, կարա և ոչ, վառ օրինակը Ուկրաինանա, որը 2 մայդանի արդյունքում էլի նույն իշխանությունը մնացելա, ոչ մի ռադիկալ ռեֆորմ չի իրականացել,  կոռուպցիան ու ստվերային տնտեսությունը մի բան էլ խորացել են։ Հայաստանում շատ ավելի դժվարա լինելու, որովհետև մեր ավելի սովետական մտածելակերպ ունենք քան ուկրաինացիք։


Լավ իշխանություն կարա ձևավորվի բացառապես, միայն քվեով... սա անհրաժեշտ բայց ոչ բավարար պայման ա

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ամսի 3ին միավորվելու են։ Բայց Ժիրոն մի բան ունի, որը վանումա բոլորին և բնակչությանը, և ընդդիամդիրներին էտ իրա հռետորիկանա, որ գնում ենք կենաց մահու պայքարի ու ամեն գնով, մեկը ինձ էլա էտ վանում, չնայած իրան հարգում եմ։


Ամիս ամսաթվով ասել են, Սերժիկենք էլ էշի ականում քնած են։ Չեմ բացառում, բայց հավատս չի գալիս։ 

Միջին Ասիայում որ աշխատում էի, որ մի հատ կիրգիզ կնիկ կար, ամեն գարունը բացվելուց գալիս էր ու հեղափոխության տոշնի օր էր ասում։ Դե բնականաբար հեղափոխություն չէր լինում, բայց 15 տարվա մեջ երկու անգամ երբ հեղափոխություն ա լինում մի երկրում, դատաները պատահական համընկնում են նախօրոք հայտարարվածի հետ, գոնե մոտավոր։ Հիմ յարաբ, Հայաստանում էլ տենց լինի։ Բայց առավելագույնը որ Հայաստանում կլինի, էտ երկխոսության արդյունքում էս սահմանադրական փոփոխություններից հրաժարվելն ա, դա հաղթանակ գրանցելն ա, ու մյուս ընտրություններին Մկանը, կամ մեկ այլ ՀՀԿ-ական ղզլբաշի, նախագահ սարքելն ա։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե դու կարծում ես, որ ինչ էլ ասեին նույնն էր լինելու, ապա պիտի համաձայվես, որ նույնն էր լինելու` եթե նույնիսկ ընդդիմություն չլիներ, ուրեմն պիտի համաձայնվես, որ չկա ընդդիմություն ։Ճ 
> Բա սաղ խոսքերից ա սկսվում, բրազեր։


ես ասում եմ էդ չի պատճառը... գրելնոմ ինչն ա... բռազեռ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ես ասում եմ էդ չի պատճառը... գրելնոմ ինչն ա... բռազեռ


Ապեր, վաղուց ապացուցված ճշմարտություն ա․ Հայաստանի պրոբլեմը հավասարապես բոզիտղա իշխանություններն են և նույնքան բոզիտղա ընդդիմությունը։

----------

Բիձա (28.12.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Փաստորեն ՈՉ ասենք, մեր ՈՉ-ին տեր կանգնենք, մնա էս նույն սահմանադրությունը, խոսքի Մուկը 2018-ին դառանա նախագահի թեկնածու, մենք էլի ՈՉ ասենք, էլի տեր կանգնենք մեր ՈՉ-ին, էլի Մուկը մնա նախագահ, ու սենց ․․․․ ոնց որ արդեն մի քսան տարի ա անում ենք։ 
> 
> Բա ինչի՞ Լևոն Զուրաբյանը, կամ տնից տեղից հեռու Լևոն Տեր Պետրոսյանը Ժիրոյենց հանրահավքին չեն գնում։ Պիտի անպայման Դոդի Գագոյի հանրահավաքը լինի՞ որ գնան։


Դու որ ասես կգա ոչ թե մուկը այլ էն ում քվե կտաս... ուրիշ ձև չկա...

----------


## Norton

> Ամիս ամսաթվով ասել են, Սերժիկենք էլ էշի ականում քնած են։ Չեմ բացառում, բայց հավատս չի գալիս։ 
> 
> Միջին Ասիայում որ աշխատում էի, որ մի հատ կիրգիզ կնիկ կար, ամեն գարունը բացվելուց գալիս էր ու հեղափոխության տոշնի օր էր ասում։ Դե բնականաբար հեղափոխություն չէր լինում, բայց 15 տարվա մեջ երկու անգամ երբ հեղափոխություն ա լինում մի երկրում, դատաները պատահական համընկնում են նախօրոք հայտարարվածի հետ, գոնե մոտավոր։ Հիմ յարաբ, Հայաստանում էլ տենց լինի։ Բայց առավելագույնը որ Հայաստանում կլինի, էտ երկխոսության արդյունքում էս սահմանադրական փոփոխություններից հրաժարվելն ա, դա հաղթանակ գրանցելն ա, ու մյուս ընտրություններին Մկանը, կամ մեկ այլ ՀՀԿ-ական ղզլբաշի, նախագահ սարքելն ա։


Հա ու շատ վախենալույա ոչ քաղաքական պրոցեսով եկած իշխանությունը, որովհետև ժողովրդի մասնակցությունը մինիմալա, նոր եկած իշխանության պատասխանատվությունն էլ հաշվետու լինելու հարցում մինիմալ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր էդ ամենի միջով ես էլ եմ անցել, առանց կաշառք տալու, ես չեմ ասում դա հնարավոր չի: Ես ասում եմ որ մենակ տվոզի գլխին կուժն ու կուլան ջարդելը ճիշտ չի: Դու մենակ քեզ ու քո պղպջակն ես դիտարկում, ոնց որ էսօր նշել ես, իսկ դրանից դուրս լիքը մարդիկ կան: Կրթության հետ կապված բան չեմ ասում, առավել ևս մեդալի համար փող տալու իմաստը ինձ համար մութ անտառ ա: Բայց բանակային ոլորտում, որ մի ծնողը կուզի որ իրա երեխան կրակոցների տակ ծառայի: Ով որ հնարավորությքւն չունի չի տալիս, ով որ ունի տալիս ա, ուրեմն մեղավոր ա որ տալիս ա թե մեղավոր են որ տենց ընտրություն են դնում ծնողի առաջ: Սյո էս ա իմ ասածը:


Հա, ես իմ պղպջակն եմ դիտարկում, որտև իմ պղպջակը մաքրել եմ կեղտից, որտև չեմ ուզում իմ շրջապատում ունենալ նենց մարդկանց, որոնց պատճառով էդ համակարգը մնում ա ու որոնց պատճառով իմ պղպջակն արտագաղթում ա: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա բանակին, բազմաթիվ ունեցողներ կան, որ գնում են, չունեցողներ կան, որ ամեն ինչ ծախում են, ազատվում են: Համաձայն եմ. ո՞ր մի ծնողը կուզենա, որ իր երեխան կրակոցների տակ ծառայի: Բայց մյուս կողմից, ինչո՞վ ա մյուս ծնողի երեխան վատը, որ պիտի քո երեխայի փոխարեն ծառայի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դու որ ասես կգա ոչ թե մուկը այլ էն ում քվե կտաս... ուրիշ ձև չկա...


Ապեր, էտքան խելոք ես, գիտես որ ուրիշ ձև չկա, արի մեր տեղը էտ ընտրություններ կազմակերպի, մենք էլ մեր ուզածին քվեարկենք, դառնա գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատար էլի։ Տենում ես մենք էշ ենք, քո չափ չենք ջոկում։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, վաղուց ապացուցված ճշմարտություն ա․ Հայաստանի պրոբլեմը հավասարապես բոզիտղա իշխանություններն են և նույնքան բոզիտղա ընդդիմությունը։


եթե հավասարության նման ենք դնում սաղի միջև ուրեմն Հայաստանը failed state ա... պտի սենց շարունակվի... I can't accept that

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կաշառքի տակ պետք չի մենակ փող հասկանալ, Հայաստանում շատ հարցեր լուծվումա զանգով, ծանոթով կամ բարեկամով ու դա շատ զգալիա հատկապես ուժային կառույցներում ու նույնիսկ մասանվորում ընկերություններում կա։


Համաձայն եմ, ու դա ավելի շատ ա տարածված, ավելի քիչ կապ ունի օրվա հացի հետ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, Արամ Մանուկյանը մեղավոր չի, ինքը շարքային անիմաստություն ա, ինչքան էլ որ իր նպատակները բարի լինեն։ Ինքը էնքան անիսմատություն ա, որ ինքը ուզենա էլ չի կարա մեղավոր լինի։ Բայց, իրա ու իրա նմանների ամեն բլթցրածը բացահայտում ա իրանց ողջ դատարկությունը ու մեկ անգամ ևս ապացուցում ա, որ ԱՅՈ ասելն ավելի ճիշտ ա, քան էս ախմախների խելքին ընկած անբովանդակ ՈՉ-ը, որ յանի գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատար ունենանք։ Մարդ չի իմանում լացի, թե խնդա


ապեր, հարցը գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատարը չի... հարցը էն ա որ ինչ կոխեն բողազներս կուլ ենք տալու..

----------


## Norton

> Դու որ ասես կգա ոչ թե մուկը այլ էն ում քվե կտաս... ուրիշ ձև չկա...


Ու կդառնանք տյունինգ արած Ռումինիա, կիսակոռումպացված կիսաճահճի մեջ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> եթե հավասարության նման ենք դնում սաղի միջև ուրեմն Հայաստանը failed state ա... պտի սենց շարունակվի... I can't accept that


Բա ի՞նչ ա, ընգեր։ Նո՞ր ես բացահայտում։ Դրա համար էլ քո ասած ընտրություն, քվե-մվե չի գործում։ 

Ո՞նց կարա failed state չլինի, երբ գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատարը Սաշիկն ա, նախագահը Սերժիկն ա, վարչապետը Մուկն ա, ԱԺ նախագահը Գալուստն ա, պետականության հիմնասյունը Լիսկան ա, կամ իրա տղեն, մշակութային արժեքը Արմենչիկն ա, ընդդիմությունն էլ բոլոր մեղքերիս Դոդն էր։ Որտեղ ով իչ ուզում ա անոռոգլուխ ասում ա ու անում ա, ու ոչ մեկը իրա ոչ մի ասածի ու արածի համար պատասխանատու չի։ Էտ անտեր failed state-ը ինչի պոզով պոչո՞վ ա լինում։ Այ հենց սենց էլ լինում ա։

----------

Բիձա (28.12.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ու կդառնանք տյունինգ արած Ռումինիա, կիսակոռումպացված կիսաճահճի մեջ։


բա ուզումում ես մի անգամից անգլիա լինի՞... հլա կոռումպաղվածից դառի կիսակոռումպացված, հետո կխոսանք..

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բա ի՞նչ ա, ընգեր։ Նո՞ր ես բացահայտում։ Դրա համար էլ քո ասած ընտրություն, քվե-մվե չի գործում։ 
> 
> Ո՞նց կարա failed state չլինի, երբ գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատարը Սաշիկն ա, նախագահը Սերժիկն ա, վարչապետը Մուկն ա, ԱԺ նախագահը Գալուստն ա, պետականության հիմնասյունը Լիսկան ա, կամ իրա տղեն, մշակութային արժեքը Արմենչիկն ա, ընդդիմությունն էլ բոլոր մեղքերիս Դոդն էր։ Որտեղ ով իչ ուզում ա անոռոգլուխ ասում ա ու անում ա, ու ոչ մեկը իրա ոչ մի ասածի ու արածի համար պատասխանատու չի։ Էտ անտեր failed state-ը ինչի պոզով պոչո՞վ ա լինում։ Այ հենց սենց էլ լինում ա։


ապեր, համաձայն եմ ասածներիդ հետ, բայց եթե կա մի մասսա որ ասում ա կլնի դզել, պետք չի էդ մարդկանց հակառակը համոզել… էդ նույնն ա որ մի բժիշկ ասում ա բուժում կա հիվանդին, մեկն ասում ա՝ չկա ու բռնես հիվանդին համոզես որ չկա բուժում "տե՞ս հիվանդ ես, էլ ի՞նչ բուժում"

----------


## Norton

> բա ուզումում ես մի անգամից անգլիա լինի՞... հլա կոռումպաղվածից դառի կիսակոռումպացված, հետո կխոսանք..


Չէ գոնե Վրաստան, առանց առաջ գնալու կիսակոռումպացված ու լճացած վիճակն էլ մի բան չի։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ գոնե Վրաստան, առանց առաջ գնալու կիսակոռումպացված ու լճացած վիճակն էլ մի բան չի։


օքեյ... իրանք քվեարկել են դրա համար…

----------


## Chuk

Արա, ինչ կայֆ ա, վերջին մի քանի էջերում գրառում չեմ արել  :Love: 

Սաղիդ սիրում եմ  :Love:

----------


## Norton

> Արա, ինչ կայֆ ա, վերջին մի քանի էջերում գրառում չեմ արել 
> 
> Սաղիդ սիրում եմ


Քո մյուս ըքքաունթներով ես արել, որ ակտիվության իմիտացիա ցույց տաս  :Pardon:

----------


## Chuk

> Քո մյուս ըքքաունթներով ես արել, որ ակտիվության իմիտացիա ցույց տաս


Ինչքան էլ մյուս ըքքանութներով անեի, թիրախ չէի դարձնի ընդդիմությանը, մեղքերը գցեի Արամ Մանուկյանի ու այլոց վրա: Խելքս դեռ էդքան չեմ գցել  :Tongue:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արա, ինչ կայֆ ա, վերջին մի քանի էջերում գրառում չեմ արել 
> 
> Սաղիդ սիրում եմ


սերդ պահի քեզ, մունդառ... ասա ինչ կա չկա...

----------


## Chuk

> սերդ պահի քեզ, մունդառ... ասա ինչ կա չկա...


Մեֆ, բացարձակ չգիտեմ: Գրել եմ, էլի գրեմ, էս անգամ շատ սկեպտիկ եմ տրամադրված: Բայց ինչ կլինի, ամսի 7-ին կտեսնենք:

Չնայած ամսի 3-ի, այսինք էսօրվա միտինգն էլ շատ բան ցույց կտա: Ափսոս ես դրան կարճ եմ մասնակցելու  :Sad: 


Հա, մեկ էլ որոշել եմ Տրիբունին վառել: Մարմանդ կրակով: Ափսոս մսերը քիչ են  :Sad:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, բացարձակ չգիտեմ: Գրել եմ, էլի գրեմ, էս անգամ շատ սկեպտիկ եմ տրամադրված: Բայց ինչ կլինի, ամսի 7-ին կտեսնենք:
> 
> Չնայած ամսի 3-ի, այսինք էսօրվա միտինգն էլ շատ բան ցույց կտա: Ափսոս ես դրան կարճ եմ մասնակցելու 
> 
> 
> Հա, մեկ էլ որոշել եմ Տրիբունին վառել: Մարմանդ կրակով: Ափսոս մսերը քիչ են


Ես նկատի ունեի էսօր ինչ կար... Տրիբունին էլ վառել պետք չի, դուք էս գործը որ հաջողացնեք, ինքը սաշիկի հետ կինքնահոշոտվի...

----------


## Chuk

> Ես նկատի ունեի էսօր ինչ կար... Տրիբունին էլ վառել պետք չի, դուք էս գործը որ հաջողացնեք, ինքը սաշիկի հետ կինքնահոշոտվի...


Էսօր հետաքրքիր բան չի եղել: Վաղը (արդեն՝ էսօր) կերևա:

Երեկ Ժիրոյենք լավ սկիզբ տվել են: Էդ ա կարևորը:

----------

Mephistopheles (03.12.2015), Աթեիստ (03.12.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ժող, կաշառքի պահով ես էլ հիշեցնեմ Վրաստանի օրինակը։
ժողովուրդը նույնն էր, բայց մեկ էլ սաղ պետական ապարատը փոխվավ։ Արթգեոն էր ասում, որ իրա մաման սովորության համաձայն պոլիկլինիկա բամբանեռկայով էր գնում, ու նեղվում էր, որ ոչ մեկ չի վերցնում։ Կամ սաղ հայ շոֆեռներն են նշում, որ  վրացի մլիցուն փող տալ չի լինում։

Այսինքն պարտադիր չի, որ ժողովուրդը գա հասնի էդ մակարդակին։ Վերևից ցանկություն լինի, արագ դա արվում ա։ Ու դրանից հետո նոր ժողովորւդը գնում ա էդ ուղղությամբ։

----------

Chuk (03.12.2015), LisBeth (03.12.2015), Norton (03.12.2015), Արէա (03.12.2015), Տրիբուն (03.12.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ժող, կաշառքի պահով ես էլ հիշեցնեմ Վրաստանի օրինակը։
> ժողովուրդը նույնն էր, բայց մեկ էլ սաղ պետական ապարատը փոխվավ։ Արթգեոն էր ասում, որ իրա մաման սովորության համաձայն պոլիկլինիկա բամբանեռկայով էր գնում, ու նեղվում էր, որ ոչ մեկ չի վերցնում։ Կամ սաղ հայ շոֆեռներն են նշում, որ  վրացի մլիցուն փող տալ չի լինում։
> 
> Այսինքն պարտադիր չի, որ ժողովուրդը գա հասնի էդ մակարդակին։ Վերևից ցանկություն լինի, արագ դա արվում ա։ Ու դրանից հետո նոր ժողովորւդը գնում ա էդ ուղղությամբ։


վրացիք իրանք իրանց իշխանությունը քվեով փոխեցին Արտ, պարտադրեցին էդ քվեն... ես հետևում էի... Սաակաշվիլին ակտուալ քվե ա ունեցել... էս ա մեխը... ու իրանք միշտ էլ ուզեցել են արվմուտք գնալ դեպի... ժողովուրդը Սաակաշվիլուն քվե ա տվել, հլա մի անգամ էլ վստահության քվե ա տվել... հետո էլ չի ընտրել...

----------

Chuk (03.12.2015), Աթեիստ (03.12.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Հա, ինչ որ կորդինալ փոփոխության համար քվեն պարտադիր ա, բայց բավական չի։ Պտի ցանկություն էլ լինի։
Բայց իմ ասածն ուրիշ բանի էր վերաբերում։ Որ կաշառակերությունից ազատվելու միակ ձևը ժողովրդի չտալը չի։ Ժողովրդի գիտակցության բարձրացումը շատ ավելի երկար ա տևում։

----------


## Rammstein

Էս ամենի մեջ իմ համար ամենատխուրը էն ա, որ սենց կպած պայքարում են մարդիկ, միտինգի են գնում, «Ոչ»-ի վիդեոներ են նկարում, երգեր են գրում, բան, բայց թեկուզ եթե «ոչ»-ը հաղթի, էդ կլինի ոչ թե ինչ-որ լավ ապագայի սկիզբ, այլ նույն զիբիլ վիճակի պահպանում, որ գոնե ավելի վատ չդառնա: Չնայած նենց էլ չի, որ եթե «ոչ»-ը հաղթի, էդ շատ ա խանգարելու իշխանության վերարտադրմանը:

----------

John (03.12.2015), Աթեիստ (03.12.2015), Տրիբուն (03.12.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա, մեկ էլ որոշել եմ Տրիբունին վառել: Մարմանդ կրակով: Ափսոս մսերը քիչ են


Ջորդանո Բռունոյին էլ վառեցին, բայց ինքը ճիշտ էր։ Ու Տրիբունի մսերը քիչ են, քանի որ ձեր նման ժողովրդի արյունը խմելով քաշ չի հավաքում։

----------

Բիձա (28.12.2015)

----------


## John

> Էս ամենի մեջ իմ համար ամենատխուրը էն ա, որ սենց կպած պայքարում են մարդիկ, միտինգի են գնում, «Ոչ»-ի վիդեոներ են նկարում, երգեր են գրում, բան, բայց թեկուզ եթե «ոչ»-ը հաղթի, էդ կլինի ոչ թե ինչ-որ լավ ապագայի սկիզբ, այլ նույն զիբիլ վիճակի պահպանում, որ գոնե ավելի վատ չդառնա: Չնայած նենց էլ չի, որ եթե «ոչ»-ը հաղթի, էդ շատ ա խանգարելու իշխանության վերարտադրմանը:


Էդ շատ ցավալի ա իրոք։ Կարելի ա ասել հհկ-ն առանց պարտվելու հնարավորության խաղադրույք ա արել․ կպավ՝ լավ, չկպավ՝ սենց էլ վատ չի․․․

----------

Rammstein (03.12.2015), Աթեիստ (03.12.2015)

----------


## Լեո

> Էս ամենի մեջ իմ համար ամենատխուրը էն ա, որ սենց կպած պայքարում են մարդիկ, միտինգի են գնում, «Ոչ»-ի վիդեոներ են նկարում, երգեր են գրում, բան, բայց թեկուզ եթե «ոչ»-ը հաղթի, էդ կլինի ոչ թե ինչ-որ լավ ապագայի սկիզբ, այլ նույն զիբիլ վիճակի պահպանում, որ գոնե ավելի վատ չդառնա: Չնայած նենց էլ չի, որ եթե «ոչ»-ը հաղթի, էդ շատ ա խանգարելու իշխանության վերարտադրմանը:


Ըստ իս «ոչ»-ի հաղթանակի հիմնական օգուտը 2017-ին պետք ա երևա, երբ մեր բազում անգամներ խաբված ու ոչնչի վաղուց չհավատացող ժողովուրդը վերջապես կարող ա իր ուժերին հավատալ… եթե իհարկե ընդդիմություն իմիտացնող շատ ուժեր չփորձեն պահից օգուտներ քաղել՝ դրանով իսկ պառակտելով ժողովրդի միասնությունը:

Թե չէ սենց թե նենց (ոչ թե այո) հունվարի 1-ից ավելի վատ ա լինելու, էդ վաղուց գիտեինք:

----------


## Լեո

> Էդ շատ ցավալի ա իրոք։ Կարելի ա ասել հհկ-ն առանց պարտվելու հնարավորության խաղադրույք ա արել․ կպավ՝ լավ, չկպավ՝ սենց էլ վատ չի․․․


Չկպնելու դեպքում ժողովրդի համար հատուկ պատժամիջոց են սահմանել՝ ՍՍ-ն դառնում ա վարչապետ:

----------

Տրիբուն (03.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Էս ամենի մեջ իմ համար ամենատխուրը էն ա, որ սենց կպած պայքարում են մարդիկ, միտինգի են գնում, «Ոչ»-ի վիդեոներ են նկարում, երգեր են գրում, բան, բայց թեկուզ եթե «ոչ»-ը հաղթի, էդ կլինի ոչ թե ինչ-որ լավ ապագայի սկիզբ, այլ նույն զիբիլ վիճակի պահպանում, որ գոնե ավելի վատ չդառնա: Չնայած նենց էլ չի, որ եթե «ոչ»-ը հաղթի, էդ շատ ա խանգարելու իշխանության վերարտադրմանը:


Հենց էդ ա, որ չես կարող ասել: Ոչի հաղթանակ կնշանակի 2 կարևոր բան.
1. Մենք կստանանք ինքնավստահություն, որ սաղս ոտի կանգնելու դեպքում կարող ենք արդյունքի հասնել,
2. Իշխանական դաշտում կսկսվեն վերադասավորումներ, որտև ահագին մարդիկ կսկսեն վախենալ, որ իրանց պախանը թուլացել ա:

Սա առիթ կարող ա դառնա այլ պրոցեսներ սկսելու, եթե ճիշտ օգտագործես:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս ամենի մեջ իմ համար ամենատխուրը էն ա, որ սենց կպած պայքարում են մարդիկ, միտինգի են գնում, «Ոչ»-ի վիդեոներ են նկարում, երգեր են գրում, բան, բայց թեկուզ եթե «ոչ»-ը հաղթի, էդ կլինի ոչ թե ինչ-որ լավ ապագայի սկիզբ, այլ նույն զիբիլ վիճակի պահպանում, որ գոնե ավելի վատ չդառնա: Չնայած նենց էլ չի, որ եթե «ոչ»-ը հաղթի, էդ շատ ա խանգարելու իշխանության վերարտադրմանը:


Ահամ: Դեռ ավելին. իշխանությունը կարա Ոչ-ի հաղթանակի իմիտացիա անի, թե՝ տեսեք-տեսեք, մենք ժողովրդավար ենք, կարանք նաև պարտվենք: Հետո էլ կշարունակեն, հին ու ավանդական մեխանիզմներով իրանց քաքոտ գործը կանեն:

----------

Տրիբուն (03.12.2015)

----------


## Rammstein

> Հենց էդ ա, որ չես կարող ասել: Ոչի հաղթանակ կնշանակի 2 կարևոր բան.
> 1. Մենք կստանանք ինքնավստահություն, որ սաղս ոտի կանգնելու դեպքում կարող ենք արդյունքի հասնել,
> 2. Իշխանական դաշտում կսկսվեն վերադասավորումներ, որտև ահագին մարդիկ կսկսեն վախենալ, որ իրանց պախանը թուլացել ա:
> 
> Սա առիթ կարող ա դառնա այլ պրոցեսներ սկսելու, եթե ճիշտ օգտագործես:


1. Եթե Ոչ-ը հաղթի, ապա անկախ նրանից, թե իրականում ինչի շնորհիվ ա հաղթել, կլինեն լիքը մարդիկ, որ կասեն, թե իշխանությունը թողել ա, եթե չթողեր, չէր հաղթի, ու նման բաներ: Այսինքն ոչ բոլոր ոչ-ի կողմնակիցները միանշանակ ինքնավստահություն կստանան: Անձամբ ես, հա, կուրախանամ, բայց ինչ-որ լավ ապագայի հույս չի արթնանա մոտս:
2. Իշխանական սերժիկասաշիկային դաշտում մաֆիայում ինչ էլ լինի, ցավոք, չեմ կարծում, որ նենց ուժեղ ցնցումներ լինեն, որ էդ համակարգը ներսից քանդվի:




> Ահամ: Դեռ ավելին. իշխանությունը կարա Ոչ-ի հաղթանակի իմիտացիա անի, թե՝ տեսեք-տեսեք, մենք ժողովրդավար ենք, կարանք նաև պարտվենք: Հետո էլ կշարունակեն, հին ու ավանդական մեխանիզմներով իրանց քաքոտ գործը կանեն:


Ես գրառմանս մեջ գրել էի, որ կարան նաեւ բեմադրեն «Ոչ»-ի հաղթանակը: Հետո ջնջեցի մինչեւ ուղարկելը: Շատ չի հավանականությունը, բայց բացառված էլ չի, հա:

----------


## Chuk

Ինչքան ուզում ա իմիտացիա անեն, պետք ա հստակ հասկանալ, որ իշխանությունը մի այլ կարգի վիզ ա դրել սա անցկացնելու համար ու դրա կանխել կարողանալը ժողովրդի հաղթանակն ա: Ժողովրդի հաղթանակը այլ հաղթանակների տանող սկիզբ կարող ա դառնալ:

Ու մի կարևոր բան էլ, ՈՉ-ի քարոզ անող քաղաքական ուժերը սրանով պայքարում են Սերժիկի ու համակարգի դեմ, անկախ հանրաքվեի ելքից հաջորդ գործողություններն արդեն իշխանափոխության համար են լինելու: Ստացվել-չստացվելն ուրիշ հարց ա, իսկ էդ ուղղությամբ գնալը ուրիշ:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ու մի կարևոր բան էլ, ՈՉ-ի քարոզ անող քաղաքական ուժերը սրանով պայքարում են Սերժիկի ու համակարգի դեմ, անկախ հանրաքվեի ելքից հաջորդ գործողություններն արդեն իշխանափոխության համար են լինելու: Ստացվել-չստացվելն ուրիշ հարց ա, իսկ էդ ուղղությամբ գնալը ուրիշ:


Ստացվում ա` իշխանությունը պիտի ինչ-որ բան նախաձեռնի, որ դա առիթ լինի, որ ընդդիմադիր ուժերը սկսեն հերթական անգամ ժողովրդին համախմբել ու փորձել իշխանափոխություն անել:
Սա նշանակում ա, որ ընդդիմադիր ուժերը որեւէ լուրջ ծրագիր չունեն իշխանափոխությունը կյանքի կոչելու, այլ ընդամենը հերթական առիթը փորձում են օգտագործել «մեկ էլ տեսար մի բան ստացվեց» սկզբունքով: Ես չեմ մեղադրում ոչ մեկին, ուղղակի էդ «մեկ էլ տեսար ստացվեց»-ը 99%-ով չի ստացվելու:

----------


## Chuk

> Ստացվում ա` իշխանությունը պիտի ինչ-որ բան նախաձեռնի, որ դա առիթ լինի, որ ընդդիմադիր ուժերը սկսեն հերթական անգամ ժողովրդին համախմբել ու փորձել իշխանափոխություն անել:
> Սա նշանակում ա, որ ընդդիմադիր ուժերը որեւէ լուրջ ծրագիր չունեն իշխանափոխությունը կյանքի կոչելու, այլ ընդամենը հերթական առիթը փորձում են օգտագործել «մեկ էլ տեսար մի բան ստացվեց» սկզբունքով: Ես չեմ մեղադրում ոչ մեկին, ուղղակի էդ «մեկ էլ տեսար ստացվեց»-ը 99%-ով չի ստացվելու:


Ռամշ, որևէ մեկի համար գաղտնիք չի, որ մեր հասարակությունն առավել ակտիվանում ա ընտրությունների, հատկապես նախագահական ընտրությունների ժամանակ: Ու հետևաբար խիստ բնական ա, որ էդ դեպքում այո՛, դու պետք ա փորձես շանսը օգտագործել:

Բայց նաև սխալ ես ասում, որ մենակ էդ ժամանակ ա փորձում: Օրինակ շատերիդ քննադատությանն արժանացած այսպես կոչված «բուրժուադեմոկրատական հեղափոխության» փորձը արվեց ոչ իշխանության նախաձեռնած ինչ-որ բանից, ոչ ընտրությունների ժամանակ, ու կարողացավ թափ հավաքել: Չհաջողվեց, ասածդ 99 տոկոսի մեջ ընկավ:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ռամշ, որևէ մեկի համար գաղտնիք չի, որ մեր հասարակությունն առավել ակտիվանում ա ընտրությունների, հատկապես նախագահական ընտրությունների ժամանակ: Ու հետևաբար խիստ բնական ա, որ էդ դեպքում այո՛, դու պետք ա փորձես շանսը օգտագործել:
> 
> Բայց նաև սխալ ես ասում, որ մենակ էդ ժամանակ ա փորձում: Օրինակ շատերիդ քննադատությանն արժանացած այսպես կոչված «բուրժուադեմոկրատական հեղափոխության» փորձը արվեց ոչ իշխանության նախաձեռնած ինչ-որ բանից, ոչ ընտրությունների ժամանակ, ու կարողացավ թափ հավաքել: Չհաջողվեց, ասածդ 99 տոկոսի մեջ ընկավ:


Հա, էդ բնական ա: Բայց իմ ասածն էն էր, որ եթե լիներ կոնկրետ ծրագիր, գուցե կարիք չլիներ սպասելու իշխանության կողմից ինչ-որ բանի: Չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ինչ ծրագիր պիտի լիներ, բայց չեմ էլ պատկերացնում ու նույնիսկ անհավանական եմ համարում, որ սենց` հիմկվա պայմաններում իշխանափոխություն կարա լինի:

Էդ բուրժուադեմոկրատականը չհիշեցի` երբ էր, ինչ էր: Երեւի ինձ շրջանցել ա:

----------


## Chuk

> Հա, էդ բնական ա: Բայց իմ ասածն էն էր, որ եթե լիներ կոնկրետ ծրագիր, գուցե կարիք չլիներ սպասելու իշխանության կողմից ինչ-որ բանի: Չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ինչ ծրագիր պիտի լիներ, բայց չեմ էլ պատկերացնում ու նույնիսկ անհավանական եմ համարում, որ սենց` հիմկվա պայմաններում իշխանափոխություն կարա լինի:
> 
> Էդ բուրժուադեմոկրատականը չհիշեցի` երբ էր, ինչ էր: Երեւի ինձ շրջանցել ա:


Կես տարի առաջ ավարտվեց դոդին քաղաքականությունից ֆուկ անելով:

----------


## Rammstein

> Կես տարի առաջ ավարտվեց դոդին քաղաքականությունից ֆուկ անելով:


Հա՜, դրա մասին ա՞ խոսքը:  :Jpit:  Չէի հիշում, որ տենց անուն ունի:
Ես դա չեմ քննադատել, ընդամենը զարմացել եմ, որ դրան հավատացող կա:

----------


## Chuk

> Լրիվ նույն զգացողությունները, հաճելի էր: 
> Եղե՞լ ես, չե՞նք հանդիպել:
> 
> Հիմա շատ կարևոր ա, որ վաղը «ՈՉ»-ն ու «Չեք անցկացնի»-ն կարողանան մասսաների գումարելիությունն ապահովեն, իսկ ամսի 7-ին՝ բազմապատկումը:
> 
> Հուսամ էդ ժամանակ «ընդդիմությունը նորից միասնական չի» ասողները ինչ-որ բան կհասկանան ծրագրերից, իսկ ավելի հուսով եմ, որ հետևանքը արդյունավետ կլինի:


ՀԱԿ-ի ու ՀԺԿ-ի հայտարարած հանրահավաքը սկսվեց: Բացման խոսքից հետո առաջին ելույթ ունեցողը Ժիրայրն ա, հիմա դեռ խոսում ա:

Առաջին անգամ պաշտոնապես բացատրվեց մարտավարությունը, որի մասին մի քանի անգամ ստեղ ակնարկել եմ:

Խնդիրը հետևյալն էր: Ընդդիմադիր մասսայի մեջ կա երկու տիպի տրամադրություն՝ կապված հանրաքվեի հետ.
1. Մարդիկ, ովքեր համարում են, որ քվեարկությամբ կարող են խնդիրը լուծել ու ուզում են ուժերը կենտրոնացնել ՈՉ ապահովելու համար
2. Մարդիկ, ովքեր համարում են, որ քվեարկությամբ բան չի փոխվի:

«ՈՉ-ի ճակատը», որի մեջ մտնում են ՀԱԿ-ն ու ՀԺԿ, ուրիշներ իրենց վրա վերցրին 1-ին խմբին կոնսոլիդացնելու գործը, «Նոր Հայաստանը», որի մեջ մտնում են Ժառանգությունը, Հիմնադիր խորհրդարանն, ուրիշներ, իրենց վրա վերցրին 2-րդ խմբին կոնսոլիդացնելու գործը: Նպատակն է վերջնակետում, որը կլինի հանրաքվեի հաջորդ օրը, այս երկու խմբերին միացնելն ու հուժկու բան ստանալն է:

Բարի երթ մեզ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ՀԱԿ-ի ու ՀԺԿ-ի հայտարարած հանրահավաքը սկսվեց: Բացման խոսքից հետո առաջին ելույթ ունեցողը Ժիրայրն ա, հիմա դեռ խոսում ա:
> 
> Առաջին անգամ պաշտոնապես բացատրվեց մարտավարությունը, որի մասին մի քանի անգամ ստեղ ակնարկել եմ:
> 
> Խնդիրը հետևյալն էր: Ընդդիմադիր մասսայի մեջ կա երկու տիպի տրամադրություն՝ կապված հանրաքվեի հետ.
> 1. Մարդիկ, ովքեր համարում են, որ քվեարկությամբ կարող են խնդիրը լուծել ու ուզում են ուժերը կենտրոնացնել ՈՉ ապահովելու համար
> 2. Մարդիկ, ովքեր համարում են, որ քվեարկությամբ բան չի փոխվի:
> 
> «ՈՉ-ի ճակատը», որի մեջ մտնում են ՀԱԿ-ն ու ՀԺԿ, ուրիշներ իրենց վրա վերցրին 1-ին խմբին կոնսոլիդացնելու գործը, «Նոր Հայաստանը», որի մեջ մտնում են Ժառանգությունը, Հիմնադիր խորհրդարանն, ուրիշներ, իրենց վրա վերցրին 2-րդ խմբին կոնսոլիդացնելու գործը: Նպատակն է վերջնակետում, որը կլինի հանրաքվեի հաջորդ օրը, այս երկու խմբերին միացնելն ու հուժկու բան ստանալն է:
> ...


Էռնեկ ձեր լավատեսությանը  :Think:

----------


## Chuk

> Էռնեկ ձեր լավատեսությանը


Չեմ հոգնի կրկնել, որ լավատեսության հարց չի, այլ փորձելու ամհրաժեշտություն։ Չես կարա տունը նստես ու սպասես որ ինքնիրան փոխվի։ Պետք ա հնարավոր բոլոր տարբերակները փորձես օգտագործել, պայքարել։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չեմ հոգնի կրկնել, որ լավատեսության հարց չի, այլ փորձելու ամհրաժեշտություն։ Չես կարա տունը նստես ու սպասես որ ինքնիրան փոխվի։ Պետք ա հնարավոր բոլոր տարբերակները փորձես օգտագործել, պայքարել։


Ապեր դուք հո մազոխիստ չե՞ք։ Տենում եք, ինչքան փորձում եք, էնքան ավելի վատ ա լինում։ Թարգեք էլի, խնդրում ենք։

----------

Բիձա (28.12.2015)

----------


## Mr. Annoying

Քանի Չուկը չի դրել, ես դնեմ  :LOL:

----------


## Norton

> ՀԱԿ-ի ու ՀԺԿ-ի հայտարարած հանրահավաքը սկսվեց: Բացման խոսքից հետո առաջին ելույթ ունեցողը Ժիրայրն ա, հիմա դեռ խոսում ա:
> 
> Առաջին անգամ պաշտոնապես բացատրվեց մարտավարությունը, որի մասին մի քանի անգամ ստեղ ակնարկել եմ:
> 
> Խնդիրը հետևյալն էր: Ընդդիմադիր մասսայի մեջ կա երկու տիպի տրամադրություն՝ կապված հանրաքվեի հետ.
> 1. Մարդիկ, ովքեր համարում են, որ քվեարկությամբ կարող են խնդիրը լուծել ու ուզում են ուժերը կենտրոնացնել ՈՉ ապահովելու համար
> 2. Մարդիկ, ովքեր համարում են, որ քվեարկությամբ բան չի փոխվի:
> 
> «ՈՉ-ի ճակատը», որի մեջ մտնում են ՀԱԿ-ն ու ՀԺԿ, ուրիշներ իրենց վրա վերցրին 1-ին խմբին կոնսոլիդացնելու գործը, «Նոր Հայաստանը», որի մեջ մտնում են Ժառանգությունը, Հիմնադիր խորհրդարանն, ուրիշներ, իրենց վրա վերցրին 2-րդ խմբին կոնսոլիդացնելու գործը: Նպատակն է վերջնակետում, որը կլինի հանրաքվեի հաջորդ օրը, այս երկու խմբերին միացնելն ու հուժկու բան ստանալն է:
> ...


Էսօր 20․00-ի կողմերը օպերայի մոտ էի համարյա մարդ չկար։

----------


## anhush

> Էսօր 20․00-ի կողմերը օպերայի մոտ էի համարյա մարդ չկար։


մեկ, մեկ,  մեկ... 
 :Shok: 



> Հարցին, թե այսօր Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը հայտարարել է, թե իրենք արդեն հաղթել են,  Էդուարդ Շարմազանովը պատասխանեց 
> 
> Տեղեկացնեմ. իրենց կազմակերպած այսօրվա հանրահավաքին ավելի քիչ մարդ կար, քան միջին վիճակագրական հայկական հարսանիքում: Եթե դա հանրահավաք է, պետք է ասեմ, որ «Ժպիտի» Գարիկն ավելի շատ հաջողություն ունի: Որովհետեւ «Ժպիտի» Գարիկի կենացները լսում են ավելի շատ հարսանքավորներ, քան ձեր նշած հռետորի հանրահավաքի մասնակիցները»  
> 
> http://www.aravot.am/2015/12/03/635538/

----------


## Rammstein

> Էսօր 20․00-ի կողմերը օպերայի մոտ էի համարյա մարդ չկար։


Հա, մենք էլ էդ ժամին գնացինք տենանք ինչ կա։
Էսպես կոչված բեմի վրայով` Օպերայի դռների դիմացով Օսիպյանն էր իրա համար ֆռֆռում։  :LOL:

----------


## Rammstein

Էս նոր սահմանադրության մեջ մոռացել են ավելացնեն, որ պետությունը պարտավոր չի ձմռանը փողոցների վրա աղ ու ավազ ցանել, որ իրանց եւս մի մեղք օրինականացնեն։

----------


## John

> Էսօր 20․00-ի կողմերը օպերայի մոտ էի համարյա մարդ չկար։





> Հա, մենք էլ էդ ժամին գնացինք տենանք ինչ կա։
> Էսպես կոչված բեմի վրայով` Օպերայի դռների դիմացով Օսիպյանն էր իրա համար ֆռֆռում։


Իմ հիշելով երթն ընթացքի մեջ էր էդ ժամին  :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (04.12.2015)

----------


## Rammstein

> Իմ հիշելով երթն ընթացքի մեջ էր էդ ժամին


Իմ մտքով անցավ, որ երթ կլինի, բայց համ էլ մտածեցի, որ եթե երթ լիներ, Օսիպյանը ընտեղ կլիներ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էսօր 20․00-ի կողմերը օպերայի մոտ էի համարյա մարդ չկար։


Ժիրոյենք իրանց համար նորմալ միտինգ էին անում, ՀԱԿ գնաց մի ժամում սաղ հարամեց։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժիրոյենք իրանց համար նորմալ միտինգ էին անում, ՀԱԿ գնաց մի ժամում սաղ հարամեց։


Տրիբուն, լավ էլի  :LOL:  ախր էնքան լավ ես սաղ ասում

----------


## Chuk

> Էսօր 20․00-ի կողմերը օպերայի մոտ էի համարյա մարդ չկար։


Հանրահավաքը հայտարարված 17-ին, սկսվել ա մոտ 17:30-ին: Հաշվի առնելով ցուրտը բոլոր ելույթ ունեցողները փորձել են կարճ ելույթ ունենալ: Հանրահավաքն ավարտվել ա 19-ի կողմերը:

Եղանակային պայմանները հաշվի առնելով մարդկանց քանակը առավել քա լավ էր:

20-ին դժվար թե շատ մարդ մնար: Ինքս 19-ին գնացել եմ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս լռության օր ա Ակումբու՞մ։ Մի հատ թարախավարի ՈՉ-ի քարոզ անե՞մ սաղին բռնել տամ  :LOL:

----------

Mr. Annoying (05.12.2015), Բիձա (28.12.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս լռության օր ա Ակումբու՞մ։ Մի հատ թարախավարի ՈՉ-ի քարոզ անե՞մ սաղին բռնել տամ


Բհահահա, էսօր ոչ ասողներին բռնում են?

----------


## Rammstein

Նոր ֆբ-ում տեսա:

----------

laro (05.12.2015), Mr. Annoying (05.12.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս լռության օր ա Ակումբու՞մ։ Մի հատ թարախավարի ՈՉ-ի քարոզ անե՞մ սաղին բռնել տամ


արա Դրիփուն... որ անցել ա, է՞ սահմանասրութնունը, գալու եմ մհիդդ փռեմ... սաղ դու ես... մոկ էլ Արամ Մանուկյանի էն խոսքը

----------


## Chuk

> Բհահահա, էսօր ոչ ասողներին բռնում են?


Հարթակ տրամադրողներին, կուսակցականներին, հրապարակային գործիչներին, Բյուր, սա իմ գլխին ա ուզում սարքի  :Jpit: 

Հա, ինչ էի ասում, ես վաղը ՈՉ եմ քվեարկելու ու բոլորին կոչ եմ անում ակտիվ մասնակցել ու ՈՉ քվեարկել։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հարթակ տրամադրողներին, կուսակցականներին, հրապարակային գործիչներին, Բյուր, սա իմ գլխին ա ուզում սարքի 
> 
> Հա, ինչ էի ասում, ես վաղը ՈՉ եմ քվեարկելու ու բոլորին կոչ եմ անում ակտիվ մասնակցել ու ՈՉ քվեարկել։


Չի կարող պատահի որ դու ՈՉ քվեարկես... դու միշտ ասել ես ոչ ու քվեարկել այո... սաղս էլ գիտենք... նենց որ ստիմտի մի խոսա

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հարթակ տրամադրողներին, կուսակցականներին, հրապարակային գործիչներին, Բյուր, սա իմ գլխին ա ուզում սարքի 
> 
> Հա, ինչ էի ասում, ես վաղը ՈՉ եմ քվեարկելու ու բոլորին կոչ եմ անում ակտիվ մասնակցել ու ՈՉ քվեարկել։


Մկան պոչ  :Tongue:  

Մի հատ կճշտեք քվեարկել եմ, թե չէ:

----------


## Norton

> Մկան պոչ  
> 
> Մի հատ կճշտեք քվեարկել եմ, թե չէ:


Բյուր, ստեղ կարաս նշես, որ չես մասնակցելու։ Չգիտեմ որքանով էֆֆեկտիվ կլինի, բայց հնարավորությունը կա։
http://hanraqve.com/

----------

Տրիբուն (06.12.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հարթակ տրամադրողներին, կուսակցականներին, հրապարակային գործիչներին, Բյուր, սա իմ գլխին ա ուզում սարքի 
> 
> Հա, ինչ էի ասում, ես վաղը ՈՉ եմ քվեարկելու ու բոլորին կոչ եմ անում ակտիվ մասնակցել ու ՈՉ քվեարկել։





> Բյուր, ստեղ կարաս նշես, որ չես մասնակցելու։ Չգիտեմ որքանով էֆֆեկտիվ կլինի, բայց հնարավորությունը կա։
> http://hanraqve.com/


Նշել եմ, բայց իմ համեստ կարծիքով անիմաստ բան ա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> արա Դրիփուն... որ անցել ա, է՞ սահմանասրութնունը, գալու եմ մհիդդ փռեմ... սաղ դու ես... մոկ էլ Արամ Մանուկյանի էն խոսքը


Ապեր ես մեղավոր չեմ։ Արամ Մանուկյանն էլ մեղավոր չի։ Իշխանություններն են մեղավոր։ Էս անտեր իշխանությունները որ չլինեին, ՀԱԿ-ը վաղու՜ց հեղափոխություն էր արել։

----------

Mr. Annoying (06.12.2015), Բիձա (28.12.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս ինչ լռություն ա ստեղ, ես էլ ասեցի՝ գամ էս թեմա, մի քիչ հետևեմ շոուին:  :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս ինչ լռություն ա ստեղ, ես էլ ասեցի՝ գամ էս թեմա, մի քիչ հետևեմ շոուին:


Նենց աղաղակող խախտումներ են եղել, որ Սերժը չեղյալ ա հայտարարել հանրաքվեն։ Նենց որ, գնա, մեկ էլ 2017-ին կգաս։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս երկու հանրահավա՞ք ա էս պահին  :Jpit:

----------


## inheritance

Այսօր պարզվեց որ մեր ընտանիքի անդամների տեղն արդեն ընտրել էին: Ես տենց բան անողների մորը ք****մ: Կներեք, բայց պետք է մի ձև արտահայտվեի:

----------


## Chuk

Խախտումներն ահավոր շատ են եղել։ Լիքը ինֆո կա։ Բայց էս պահին եղած տվյալները բավական շատ տեղամասերից փայլուն ա։ Միջինում 3 անգամ ավել ՈՉ քվեարկող։ Բայց իհարկե դեռ շուտ ա եզրահանգման համար։ Պատկերը կտրուկ կարող ա փոխվի։

----------


## Norton

Քասախի 26/27 տեղամասում «այո» է ասել 377 հոգի, «ոչ»՝ 281
Վարդանաշեն. «Ոչ»՝ 136, «Այո»՝ 300
Գառնի. ‹‹Ոչ››՝ 132, ‹‹Այո››՝ 138

----------


## Norton



----------


## Chuk

28/4 ընտրատեղամաս՝ մասնակիցներ՝ 587, Այո 165 Ոչ 398
25/20 ընտրատեղամաս՝ մասնակիցներ՝ 455, Այո 137 Ոչ 305
21/9 ընտրատեղամաս՝ մասնակիցներ՝ 410, Այո 111 Ոչ 268
35/40 ընտրատեղամաս՝ մասնակիցներ՝ 532, Այո 152 Ոչ 365
31/44 ընտրատեղամաս՝ մասնակիցներ՝ 479, Այո 214 Ոչ 245
41/05 ընտրատեղամաս՝ մասնակիցներ՝ 265, Այո 101 Ոչ 148
35/4 ընտրատեղամաս՝ մասնակիցներ՝ 449, Այո 121 Ոչ 314

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Էքզիթ փոլլ կա՞‎։
Անցողիկը 50% ա, թե՞ 66%:

----------


## Chuk

21/9 տեղամաս. 111`այո, 268` ոչ
28/10 տեղամաս. 405` այո, 412 ոչ
25/20 տեղամաս. 137` այո, 305` ոչ
6/22  95 այո, 105` ոչ  (հաշվարկը դեռ ընթանում է)
7/33 181` այո, 383` ոչ 
28/4 165 այո, 398 ոչ
3/36 114 այո, 324 ոչ
18/2  230 այո, 374` ոչ
13/16 232 այո, 412 ոչ
9/21 174 այո, 405 ոչ
13/01 306 այո, 523 ոչ
10/17 69 այո, 201 ոչ

- See more at: http://www.ilur.am/news/view/51123.h....u8XicM7y.dpuf

----------


## Chuk

34/25 Ընտրատեղամաս
109-Այո 308-Ոչ 24-Անվավեր

35/25 Ընտրատեղամասի տվյալները

62-Այո 172-Ոչ 17-Անվավեր

35/24 Ընտրատեղամաս
90-Այո 234-Ոչ

33/75 Գյումրի, Նանուլիկ մանկապարտեզ

30-Այո 212-Ոչ 30-անվավեր

34/25 Ընտրատեղամաս
109-Այո 308-Ոչ 24-Անվավեր

33/61 Ընտրատեղամաս

18-այո 7-ոչ

35/04 Ընտրատեղամաս

121-այո 318-ոչ 14-անվավեր

35/18 Ընտրատեղամաս

166-այո 80-ոչ 14-անվավեր

35/36 Ընտրատեղամաս

122-այո 211-ոչ 22-անվավեր

33/78 Ընտրատեղամաս

250-այո 400-ոչ 41-անվավեր

35/40 Ընտրատեղամասի արդյունքները

152-այո 365-ոչ 14-անվավեր

35/40 Ընտրատեղամասի արդյունքները

152-այո 365-ոչ 14-անվավեր

Գյումրի Ֆոտոն վարժարան

111-այո 340- ոչ 31-անվավեր

33/73 Ընտրատեղամասից ստացված արդյունքները

116-այո 400-ոչ 20-անվավեր

Ժպիտ նախակրթարան

116-այո 400-ոչ 20-անվավեր

Ֆոտոն վարժարան

111-այո 340-ոչ  31-անվավեր

Կառնուտ գյուղ

153-այո, 185-ոչ 13-անվավեր

Գյումրիում տեղակայված 34/12 ընտրատեղամասի արդյունքները
44-այո 109-ոչ 11-անվավեր

33/76 Ընտրատեղամասից ստացված նախնական արդյունքները
170-այո 166-ոչ 7-անվավեր


http://galatv.am/hy/news/132648/

----------


## Norton

Շիրակ
35/18 ընտրատեղամաս-166 այո, 80 ոչ, 14 անվավեր, 
35/19 ընտրատեղամաս-178 այո, 218 ոչ, 9 անվավեր, 
36/11 ընտրատեղամաս-309 այո, 120 ոչ, 4 անվավեր 
36/17 ընտրատեղամաս--179 այո, 432 ոչ, 45 անվավեր

----------


## Chuk

Շիրակի մարզի թվով 29 ընտրատեղամասերից ստացված նախնական տվյալներով՝ սահմանադրական փոփոխություններին կողմ են քվեարկել 3 հազար 271, դեմ՝ 5 հազար 794 ընտրողներ, անվավեր է ճանաչվել 445 քվեաթերթիկ։

http://www.azatutyun.am/archive/news...ml?id=27410337

----------


## Norton

04/26. Գողացել են ոչ-ի քվեաթերթիկները

04/26. Գողացել են ոչ-ի քվեաթերթիկները
Քիչ առաջ տեղեկություն ստացանք, որ 04/26-ում գողացել են ոչ քվեարկված քվեաթերթիկները: Հաշվարկի ավարտին եղել է 360 ոչ եւ 160 այո, սակայն, քվեաթերթիկների գողանալուց հետո ոչ-ն ու այո-ն տեղերով փոխել են: 

- See more at: http://www.ilur.am/news/view/51125.h....9PX13sxh.dpuf

----------


## Chuk

Քիչ առաջ տեղեկություն ստացանք, որ 04/26-ում գողացել են ոչ քվեարկված քվեաթերթիկները: Հաշվարկի ավարտին եղել է 360 ոչ եւ 160 այո, սակայն, քվեաթերթիկների գողանալուց հետո ոչ-ն ու այո-ն տեղերով փոխել են:  - See more at: http://www.ilur.am/news/view/51125.h....MrWDvkYd.dpuf

----------


## Norton

> Շիրակի մարզի թվով 29 ընտրատեղամասերից ստացված նախնական տվյալներով՝ սահմանադրական փոփոխություններին կողմ են քվեարկել 3 հազար 271, դեմ՝ 5 հազար 794 ընտրողներ, անվավեր է ճանաչվել 445 քվեաթերթիկ։
> 
> http://www.azatutyun.am/archive/news...ml?id=27410337


Եւ այսպես, Շիրակի մարզից ԳԱԼԱ-ի ստացած 34 ընտրատեղամասերի նախնական արդյունքները.

Այո-4359 Ոչ-7128 Անվավեր-583 Գալա

----------

Chuk (06.12.2015)

----------


## Norton

Սպասենք Երևանը պասիվա եղել շատ, Սյունիքից Արմավիրից նորություն չկա, համովզած եմ այո ստեղ հաղթելույա։

----------


## Chuk

> Սպասենք Երևանը պասիվա եղել շատ, Սյունիքից Արմավիրից նորություն չկա, համովզած եմ այո ստեղ հաղթելույա։


Անդ, Երևանի պասիվությունը հարաբերական ա, որտև ընդհանուր մասնակիցների 30 տոկոսը Երևանի քվեարկողներն են: Լիքը տեղերից ինֆո ա գալիս, մեծ մասում ՈՉ-ը ջախջախիչ հաղթում ա: Բայց ցավոք էս դեռ բան չի նշանակում, որտև ինֆոն հիմնականում գալիս ա էն տեղամասերից, որոնցում ընդդիմության ներկայացուցիչներն, էսպես ասեմ, ուժեղ են: Խիստ հակառակ պատկեր եմ սպասում ստանալ էն տեղամասերից, որտեղ չի հաջողվել ուժեղ ներկայացուցիչներ ունենալ:

----------

Norton (06.12.2015)

----------


## Norton

> Եւ այսպես, Շիրակի մարզից ԳԱԼԱ-ի ստացած 34 ընտրատեղամասերի նախնական արդյունքները.
> 
> Այո-4359 Ոչ-7128 Անվավեր-583 Գալա


45 Ընտրատեղամասի արդյունքները՝ ամփոփ
6025-Այո 9788-Ոչ 846-Անվավեր

----------

Chuk (06.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> 45 Ընտրատեղամասի արդյունքները՝ ամփոփ
> 6025-Այո 9788-Ոչ 846-Անվավեր


Շիրակի մարզի 52-ընտրատեղամասերի տվյալները ներկայացնում ենք ամփոփ
7261-Այո   11494-Ոչ  1000-Անվավեր

----------


## Chuk

Անվավերների մեծ մասը քվեարկությանը չհավատացող ՈՉ-ի կողմնակիցներն են  :Sad:

----------


## Norton

http://www.elections.am/flash/web/default.aspx D

----------


## Chuk

> http://www.elections.am/flash/web/default.aspx D


Զգում ես չէ ինչ հակառակ իրականություն ա  :Sad:

----------


## Norton

Արարատի մարզի Սուրենավան գյուղում աննախադեպ արդյունք է գրանցվել եւ ընտրողների մասնակցության, եւ արդյունքների առումով։ Քվեաթերթիկների հաշվարկի արդյունքում պարզվել է, որ 1900 ընտելու իրավունք ունեցողներից ընդամենը հարյուրից պակասը չի մասնակցել ընտրությանը, Այո-ի օգտին 1551 քվե է գրանցվել, Ոչ-ի օգտին՝ 250
http://hraparak.am/?p=96383&l=am%2F

----------


## Chuk

> Արարատի մարզի Սուրենավան գյուղում աննախադեպ արդյունք է գրանցվել եւ ընտրողների մասնակցության, եւ արդյունքների առումով։ Քվեաթերթիկների հաշվարկի արդյունքում պարզվել է, որ 1900 ընտելու իրավունք ունեցողներից ընդամենը հարյուրից պակասը չի մասնակցել ընտրությանը, Այո-ի օգտին 1551 քվե է գրանցվել, Ոչ-ի օգտին՝ 250
> http://hraparak.am/?p=96383&l=am%2F


Էս ու՞մ գյուղն ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Norton

> Զգում ես չէ ինչ հակառակ իրականություն ա


Բարձրից սկսում են, որ օպտիմալ 51-55-ի վրա կանգնեն

----------


## Chuk

> Բարձրից սկսում են, որ օպտիմալ 51-55-ի վրա կանգնեն


51-ը իրանց համար պարտություն ա, ես կարծում եմ 60-ի կողմերն ա օպտիմալ իրանց համար, բայց դե տեսնենք:

----------


## Norton

> Էս ու՞մ գյուղն ա


Ինչ իմանամ  :Jpit: 
Արագած. «Այո»՝ 1193, «Ոչ»՝ 379

----------


## Rammstein

> Անվավերների մեծ մասը քվեարկությանը չհավատացող ՈՉ-ի կողմնակիցներն են


Ու փաստորեն ճիշտ էին անում, որ չէին հավատում:
Մեկ ա, ոնց ջոկում եմ, 100% ոչ էլ լինի, վերջում կախարդական փայտիկի հպումով դառնալու ա այո: Հլը մտի էլեքշընս.ամ, արդեն 129 տեղամասից 74.6%-ով «ՀԱ»-ն ա կրում:

----------


## Chuk

> Ու փաստորեն ճիշտ էին անում, որ չէին հավատում:
> Մեկ ա, ոնց ջոկում եմ, 100% ոչ էլ լինի, վերջում կախարդական փայտիկի հպումով դառնալու ա այո: Հլը մտի էլեքշընս.ամ, արդեն 129 տեղամասից 74.6%-ով «ՀԱ»-ն ա կրում:


Ռամշ, դեռ սպասենք վերջնական արդյունքին, էդ ժամանակ կերևա, թե ինչքանով ա ազդեցություն ունեցել անվավերն ընդհանուր արդյունքի վրա: Ես մի բան գիտեմ, մենք փաստացի թերացել ենք: Եթե կարողանայինք շատ ավելի շատ մարդու համոզել մասնակցել քվեարկությանը, արդյունքն էական կտարբերվեր: Ամեն դեպքում իրանք ունեն խախտումների սահման, որից ավելի չեն կարող լցոնել:

Մի էական տարբերություն էր. սրանք կարողանում են որոշակի մեթոդներով ֆիքսել ահագին մարդկանց՝ չմասնակցելու որոշումը: Պարզ օրինակ բերեմ. ընկերոջս մոտ մի ամիս համոզել եմ անպայման մասնակցել: Մինչև երկու օր առաջ պնդում էր, որ բոյկոտելու ա: Վերջը համոզեցի կամ ուրիշ պատճառով համոզվեց: Բայց ահագին տեղ, որքան հասկանում եմ, հասցրել էր հայտարարել չմասնակցելու որոշման մասին: Էսօր կնոջ հետ գնում են տեղամաս ու պարզում, որ արդեն քվեարկել են: Հասկանու՞մ ես չէ, ֆիքսել են որ չի մասնակցելու ու տեղը քվեարկել են: Ու տենց լիքը դեպքեր են եղել: Հիմա իմ ընկերը էդ ամեն ինչին ընթացք ա տվել, արձանագրություն և այլն: Բայց բողոքարկման ժամանակ դա կհամարվի եզակի դեպքերից մեկը: Եթե լիքը սենց մարդիկ գնային, տեսնեին պատկերն ու արձանագրեին, արդեն լիքը փաստ կունենայինք: Այսինքն սա շղթայական պրոցես ա: Ամեն մի մասնակցությունը որոշակի խանգարում ա պլանն իրականացնելուն: Հա, միշտ էլ պարտվելու շանսը ահագին մեծ ա, բայց շանս կա ու դա ա պետք օգտագործել:

----------


## Norton

Շիրակի մարզի 101 տեղամասերի տվյալներն՝ ամփոփ

19.443 Այո     24.484 Ոչ     2909 Անվավեր

----------

Chuk (07.12.2015)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ռամշ, դեռ սպասենք վերջնական արդյունքին, էդ ժամանակ կերևա, թե ինչքանով ա ազդեցություն ունեցել անվավերն ընդհանուր արդյունքի վրա: Ես մի բան գիտեմ, մենք փաստացի թերացել ենք: Եթե կարողանայինք շատ ավելի շատ մարդու համոզել մասնակցել քվեարկությանը, արդյունքն էական կտարբերվեր: Ամեն դեպքում իրանք ունեն խախտումների սահման, որից ավելի չեն կարող լցոնել:
> 
> Մի էական տարբերություն էր. սրանք կարողանում են որոշակի մեթոդներով ֆիքսել ահագին մարդկանց՝ չմասնակցելու որոշումը: Պարզ օրինակ բերեմ. ընկերոջս մոտ մի ամիս համոզել եմ անպայման մասնակցել: Մինչև երկու օր առաջ պնդում էր, որ բոյկոտելու ա: Վերջը համոզեցի կամ ուրիշ պատճառով համոզվեց: Բայց ահագին տեղ, որքան հասկանում եմ, հասցրել էր հայտարարել չմասնակցելու որոշման մասին: Էսօր կնոջ հետ գնում են տեղամաս ու պարզում, որ արդեն քվեարկել են: Հասկանու՞մ ես չէ, ֆիքսել են որ չի մասնակցելու ու տեղը քվեարկել են: Ու տենց լիքը դեպքեր են եղել: Հիմա իմ ընկերը էդ ամեն ինչին ընթացք ա տվել, արձանագրություն և այլն: Բայց բողոքարկման ժամանակ դա կհամարվի եզակի դեպքերից մեկը: Եթե լիքը սենց մարդիկ գնային, տեսնեին պատկերն ու արձանագրեին, արդեն լիքը փաստ կունենայինք: Այսինքն սա շղթայական պրոցես ա: Ամեն մի մասնակցությունը որոշակի խանգարում ա պլանն իրականացնելուն: Հա, միշտ էլ պարտվելու շանսը ահագին մեծ ա, բայց շանս կա ու դա ա պետք օգտագործել:


Ահամ :ՃՃ: Բայց ոչ միայն մարդկանց քվեարկել համոզելու առումով, այլեւ` եղած քվեներին տեր կանգնելու:
Անիմաստ հանրահավաքների փոխարեն կարելի էր ավելի շատ մտածել քվեարկությունը վերահսկելու մեխանիզմների մասին:

----------


## Chuk

> Ահամ :ՃՃ: Բայց ոչ միայն մարդկանց քվեարկել համոզելու առումով, այլեւ` եղած քվեներին տեր կանգնելու:
> Անիմաստ հանրահավաքների փոխարեն կարելի էր ավելի շատ մտածել քվեարկությունը վերահսկելու մեխանիզմների մասին:


Կներես, չէինք ֆայմել, որ էդ մասին էլ ա մտածել պետք:

Իսկ եթե լուրջ, չհոգնեմ կրկնել, սպասեք դեռ: Մի քանի հարյուր տեղամասից արդեն կոնկրետ ինֆո կա, որ ձայները լավ էլ հաջողացվել ա պահել: ԿԸՀ-ն էս պահին դիտմամբ ա հատկապես որոշակի տեղամասերի տվյալները հրապարակում:

----------


## Norton

> Կներես, չէինք ֆայմել, որ էդ մասին էլ ա մտածել պետք:
> 
> Իսկ եթե լուրջ, չհոգնեմ կրկնել, սպասեք դեռ: Մի քանի հարյուր տեղամասից արդեն կոնկրետ ինֆո կա, որ ձայները լավ էլ հաջողացվել ա պահել: ԿԸՀ-ն էս պահին դիտմամբ ա հատկապես որոշակի տեղամասերի տվյալները հրապարակում:


Ի դեպ, ԿԸՀ ասուլիսին Շիրակը 67 տոկոս այո ներկայացրեցին

----------


## Chuk

> Ի դեպ, ԿԸՀ ասուլիսին Շիրակը 67 տոկոս այո ներկայացրեցին


 :Jpit:  Ախորժակներն ա ավելացել ա, փաստորեն: 
Շատ զզվելի ու ներվայնացնող վիճակ ա  :Sad: 


Վաղը հանրահավաքի:

----------


## Norton



----------


## Rammstein

> Կներես, չէինք ֆայմել, որ էդ մասին էլ ա մտածել պետք:
> 
> Իսկ եթե լուրջ, չհոգնեմ կրկնել, սպասեք դեռ: Մի քանի հարյուր տեղամասից արդեն կոնկրետ ինֆո կա, որ ձայները լավ էլ հաջողացվել ա պահել: ԿԸՀ-ն էս պահին դիտմամբ ա հատկապես որոշակի տեղամասերի տվյալները հրապարակում:


Սպասում ենք:  :Smile:  Բայց ես գնալով համոզվում եմ, որ սերժիկն իր խոսքերից մեկը շատ լավ ա կատարում, ինչքան ուզում, էնքան խփում են, անկախ նրանից, թե քվեատուփերի մեջ քանի հատ ինչ քվեաթերթիկ ա եղել:




> Ախորժակներն ա ավելացել ա, փաստորեն: 
> Շատ զզվելի ու ներվայնացնող վիճակ ա 
> 
> 
> Վաղը հանրահավաքի:


Երնեկ քո լավատեսությանը…

----------


## Chuk

> Սպասում ենք:  Բայց ես գնալով համոզվում եմ, որ սերժիկն իր խոսքերից մեկը շատ լավ ա կատարում, ինչքան ուզում, էնքան խփում են, անկախ նրանից, թե քվեատուփերի մեջ քանի հատ ինչ քվեաթերթիկ ա եղել:
> 
> 
> 
> Երնեկ քո լավատեսությանը…


Էս լավատեսություն բառով ծնգլահան արեցիք: Անկախության ու ազատության համար պայքարը լավատեսություն չի, այլ անհրաժեշտություն, ու ինչքան էլ էդ պայքարում անհաջողություններ ունենաք, պետք ա շարունակեք:

----------


## Chuk

> 


Անդ, էս նկարում նկատե՞լ ես, որ էս էշի քուռակ Շանթի ռեպորտաժում «Անվավերները»-ը չեն ցույց տալիս, իսկ ոչերի ու այոների գումարը անում ա 100.7 տոկոս  :Jpit:

----------

Mr. Annoying (07.12.2015), Rammstein (07.12.2015), Tiger29 (07.12.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս լավատեսություն բառով ծնգլահան արեցիք: Անկախության ու ազատության համար պայքարը լավատեսություն չի, այլ անհրաժեշտություն, ու ինչքան էլ էդ պայքարում անհաջողություններ ունենաք, պետք ա շարունակեք:


Սկսեցի՞ր սադիստական մուտիլովկեքդ  :LOL:

----------


## Norton

> Անդ, էս նկարում նկատե՞լ ես, որ էս էշի քուռակ Շանթի ռեպորտաժում «Անվավերները»-ը չեն ցույց տալիս, իսկ ոչերի ու այոների գումարը անում ա 100.7 տոկոս


ուշադրություն չէի դարձրել  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Սկսեցի՞ր սադիստական մուտիլովկեքդ


Իմ սև սիրտ, քո տուֆտա հումոր  :Jpit:  Աշոտյան եղի

----------


## John

Բարիրգուն Ձեզ։ Սերժը էս վերջին հարցազրույցի ժամանակ շեշտեց հատուկ, որ 2013թ․ի ընտրություններից հետո ընդամենը *մի հատ* տեղամասի հետ կապված ա բողոք ներկայացվել ու վերահաշվարկ պահանջվել։ Հարց 1։ Ճի՞շտ էր ասում։ Հարց 2։ Հաշվի առնվե՞լ է էդ դառը փորձը։ Որտև տեղամասեր կա, ասում են «ոչ»-ի տրցակից վերցնում են ու լցնում «այո»-ի մեջ․․․

----------


## Chuk

> Բարիրգուն Ձեզ։ Սերժը էս վերջին հարցազրույցի ժամանակ շեշտեց հատուկ, որ 2013թ․ի ընտրություններից հետո ընդամենը *մի հատ* տեղամասի հետ կապված ա բողոք ներկայացվել ու վերահաշվարկ պահանջվել։ Հարց 1։ Ճի՞շտ էր ասում։ Հարց 2։ Հաշվի առնվե՞լ է էդ դառը փորձը։ Որտև տեղամասեր կա, ասում են «ոչ»-ի տրցակից վերցնում են ու լցնում «այո»-ի մեջ․․․


Ջոն ջան, Րաֆֆիի ընտրությունների հետ կապված խնդիրներ կային, Զարուհիենք կարծեմ լավ չաշխատեցին, իրան էր վստահված որքան հիշում եմ: Բայց  էդ էս պահին էդքան էական չի: Ես տեղյակ եմ, որ էս անգամ լուրջ աշխատում են փաստերի հավաքման գործում ու իրավական շարունակություն դա կունենա:

----------

John (07.12.2015), Mr. Annoying (07.12.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իմ սև սիրտ, քո տուֆտա հումոր  Աշոտյան եղի


Փաստորեն քո համար էլ ա էս արդյունքը անակնկալ ․․․  :Sad:  Ես էլ չէի ապսում, ապեր։ Ես աշոտոյան լինեմ, ոնց ասիր, մինչ դու դոդի հետ հաշվես ձայները։

----------

Mr. Annoying (07.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Հլը մտի էլեքշընս.ամ, արդեն 129 տեղամասից 74.6%-ով «ՀԱ»-ն ա կրում:


Ի դեպ արդեն կարծես ավարտեցին էն հիմնական ԱՅՈ-ով շատ տեղամասերը: Հիմա ՈՉ-ը կսկսի ահագին ավելանալ: Էս պահին ըստ ԿԸՀ-ի ԱՅՈ-ն արդեն իջել ա 66.42-ի, իսկ ՈՉ-ը բարձրացել 29.81-ի: Ու դեռ գործ ունենք ընդհանուր քվեարկածների տենց մի 15 տոկոսի հետ:

----------


## Chuk

> Փաստորեն քո համար էլ ա էս արդյունքը անակնկալ ․․․  Ես էլ չէի ապսում, ապեր։ Ես աշոտոյան լինեմ, անց ասիր, մինչ դու դոդի հետ հաշվես ձայները։


Դոդին սերժենք արդեն աշոտյան արել են, ապեր: Վերջին հաշվով ես քեզ ղրկում էի էնտեղ, ուր ուրիշներն իրան են ղրկել: Նենց որ դոդացավդ թարգի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հա, քանի չեմ մոռացել կարծիքս ասեմ։ ԱՅՈ-ն հաղթում ա օբյեկտիվորեն, առանց որևէ խախտում անելու։ Դրա կարիքը ուղղակի չկա, իզուր ձեզ հույս մի տվեք։ Նրանք ովքեր հավայի ստեղ ընդեղ խախտումներ են անում, շարքային ոռ մտնողներ են։ 

ԱՅՈ-ն հաղթում ա ոչ թե էն պատճառով, որ մարդիկ մտածում են, որ երկրին նոր սահմանադրություն ա պետք, այլ քանի որ մարդիկ հիվանդ Սերժիկին ու բտ-Սաշիկական համակագին ավելի շատ են վստահում, քան ընդդիմությանը, որը ամեն հրանավոր բանն արել ա էս տարիներին ժողովրդի վստահությունը մսխելու ու ցեխին հավասարեցնելու համար։

----------

Բիձա (28.12.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դոդին սերժենք արդեն աշոտյան արել են, ապեր: Վերջին հաշվով ես քեզ ղրկում էի էնտեղ, ուր ուրիշներն իրան են ղրկել: Նենց որ դոդացավդ թարգի:


Ես կարամ թարգեմ, կարամ չթարգեմ։ Կարևորն էն ա, որ ժողովուրդը չի մոռանում։ Իսկ ես կթարգեմ, երբ դոդի հետ համագործակցողներին էլ ուղարկեն այնտեղ, որտեղից չեն վերադառնում։ Այսինքն, արդեն վաղուց ուղարկել են, ուղղակի չեմ հասկանում ես հոգեվարքի մեջ գտնվող ձղաջգումները։

----------

Բիձա (28.12.2015)

----------


## John

5 րոպեում 120 տեղամասի տվյալ ավելացավ․․․ 65-30-5 արդեն

----------


## Chuk

> 5 րոպեում 120 տեղամասի տվյալ ավելացավ․․․ 65-30-5 արդեն


Մի ժամվա մեջ տեղամասերի 70 տոկոսը կավելանա, եթե հիշողությունս ինձ չի դավաճանում  :Jpit:

----------

John (07.12.2015)

----------


## Norton

Արդեն խնդալույա 6 ժամվա մեջ իրանք սաղ տեղամասերը պտի փակած լինեին։

----------


## Rammstein

> Էս լավատեսություն բառով ծնգլահան *արեցիք*:


Չուկ, ազնիվ խոսք, իմ գրառումը ես լրիվ մենակով էի արել:  :Jpit: 




> Անկախության ու ազատության համար պայքարը լավատեսություն չի, այլ անհրաժեշտություն, ու ինչքան էլ էդ պայքարում անհաջողություններ ունենաք, պետք ա շարունակեք:


Պայքարը գուցե անհրաժեշտություն ա: Իսկ այ անընդհատ նույն ձեւի հանրահավաք անելն ու դա համարելը անկախության ու ազատության համար պայքար, այ դա հենց լավատեսություն ա: Պայքարել դադարելը մի բան ա, դադարել հանրահավաքները պայքարի մեթոդ համարելը` լրիվ ուրիշ բան: Անձամբ իմ համար հիմա հանրահավաքի գնալն ու, ասենք, թախտին նստել իլիկ մանելը հավասարապես անարդյունավետ են, որպես պայքարի ձեւ:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ի դեպ արդեն կարծես ավարտեցին էն հիմնական ԱՅՈ-ով շատ տեղամասերը: Հիմա ՈՉ-ը կսկսի ահագին ավելանալ: Էս պահին ըստ ԿԸՀ-ի ԱՅՈ-ն արդեն իջել ա 66.42-ի, իսկ ՈՉ-ը բարձրացել 29.81-ի: Ու դեռ գործ ունենք ընդհանուր քվեարկածների տենց մի 15 տոկոսի հետ:


Հա, ես էլ նկատեցի:
Հիմա արդեն 62.53% ա այոն:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, ազնիվ խոսք, իմ գրառումը ես լրիվ մենակով էի արել:


Էս վերջին էջերում մի հատ էլ Բյուրն էր էդ գրել, դրանից առաջ էլ էին գրել:




> Պայքարը գուցե անհրաժեշտություն ա: Իսկ այ անընդհատ նույն ձեւի հանրահավաք անելն ու դա համարելը անկախության ու ազատության համար պայքար, այ դա հենց լավատեսություն ա: Պայքարել դադարելը մի բան ա, դադարել հանրահավաքները պայքարի մեթոդ համարելը` լրիվ ուրիշ բան: Անձամբ իմ համար հիմա հանրահավաքի գնալն ու, ասենք, թախտին նստել իլիկ մանելը հավասարապես անարդյունավետ են, որպես պայքարի ձեւ:


Ռամշ ջան, հանրահավաքը ուրիշ բանի վերածելու շանս ա լինում, երբ մեծ քանակով մարդիկ տանը իլիկ մանելու փոխարեն մասնակցում են: Եթե հրապարակը չլցվի, ճիշտ ես, արդյունավետ բան չի դառնա:

----------

Mephistopheles (07.12.2015)

----------


## Norton

Լոռու մարզի Թումանյանի տարածաշրջանում ստացվել է հետևյալ նախնական պատկերը. սահմանադրական հանրաքվեին այո է ասել 10825 ընտրող, դեմ է քվեարկել 677-ը:

----------


## Chuk

> Արդեն խնդալույա 6 ժամվա մեջ իրանք սաղ տեղամասերը պտի փակած լինեին։


Ահագին տեղամասեր փակվելու են առավոտը 6-7-ի կողմերը: Շատերում տարբեր պատճառներով դեռ հաշվարկը չեն սկսել, լույսեր են գնացել ու ուրիշ բաներ: Էդ էն տեղամասերն են, որտեղ հաստատ պիտի փոխեն քվեաթերթիկները ու ձևեր են մտածում են մեր անդամներին չեզոքացնելու: Ահազանգեր արդեն կան:

----------

Mephistopheles (07.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Լոռու մարզի Թումանյանի տարածաշրջանում ստացվել է հետևյալ նախնական պատկերը. սահմանադրական հանրաքվեին այո է ասել 10825 ընտրող, դեմ է քվեարկել 677-ը:


Ինձ թվում ա վրիպակ կա: Իսկ եթե չէ, հետո անոմալ դեպքերի բաշխման գրաֆիկներն ահագին բան ցույց կտա:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ռամշ ջան, հանրահավաքը ուրիշ բանի վերածելու շանս ա լինում, երբ մեծ քանակով մարդիկ տանը իլիկ մանելու փոխարեն մասնակցում են: Եթե հրապարակը չլցվի, ճիշտ ես, արդյունավետ բան չի դառնա:


Հասկանալի ա էդ ամենը, Արտ ջան: Բայց շատ դեպքերում հանրահավաքի չգնալու պատճառը կարա լինի ոչ թե ընդհանուր չհավատալը, որ հանրահավաքով ինչ-որ բան կարա փոխվի, այլ չհավատալը կոնկրետ քաղաքական ուժ(եր)ին, որոնք կազմակերպել են տվյալ հավաքը, երբ էդ ուրժերից մեկը պիտի լինի էն, որը վերջերս դոդի գագոյի հետ էր համագործակցում*, մյուսն էլ էն, որի հիմնադիրը գնում քվեարկում ա, հետո հանուն Հայաստանի Հանրապետության քվեաթերթիկը ճղում ա (դեռ կարող ա ուտեր էլ ճղածը, բայց երեւի հացադուլի մեջ էր):

* ծնգլահան (հաստատ Տրիբունը մի 1763 անգամ գրած կլինի էս մասին  :Jpit: )

----------


## Chuk

Ի դեպ որպես ինֆորմացիա, որը գուցե հետաքրքրի.

1995-ի սահմանադրական հանրաքվեի պաշտոնական հայտարարված արդյունքը. ԱՅՈ-68%, ՈՉ-28.7%
2005-ի սահմանադրական հանրաքվեի պաշտոնական հայտարարված արդյունքը. ԱՅՈ-93.2%, ՈՉ-5.4%



2003-ի սահմանադրական հանրաքվեի պաշտոնական հայտարարված արդյունքը. ԱՅՈ-46%, ՈՉ-45.3%, բայց հիշեցնեմ, որ էս հանրաքվեն ավելի ձևական բնույթի էր, անցկացվել է ԱԺ ընտրությունների հետ համատեղ ու իշխանությունն ավելի շատ փորձ էր անում, բացարձակ նպատակ չէր դրվել անցկացնելու:

----------


## Chuk

> Հասկանալի ա էդ ամենը, Արտ ջան: Բայց շատ դեպքերում հանրահավաքի չգնալու պատճառը կարա լինի ոչ թե ընդհանուր չհավատալը, որ հանրահավաքով ինչ-որ բան կարա փոխվի, այլ չհավատալը կոնկրետ քաղաքական ուժ(եր)ին, որոնք կազմակերպել են տվյալ հավաքը, երբ էդ ուրժերից մեկը պիտի լինի էն, որը վերջերս դոդի գագոյի հետ էր համագործակցում*, մյուսն էլ էն, որի հիմնադիրը գնում քվեարկում ա, հետո հանուն Հայաստանի Հանրապետության քվեաթերթիկը ճղում ա (դեռ կարող ա ուտեր էլ ճղածը, բայց երեւի հացադուլի մեջ էր):
> 
> * ծնգլահան (հաստատ Տրիբունը մի 1763 անգամ գրած կլինի էս մասին )


Ընտրությունն ամեն մեկինն ա: Բայց դե ես հույս ունեմ քեզ հանրահավաքին տեսնելու  :Smile:

----------


## John

13/03 և 13/04 տեղամասերի արդյունքները, ինձ համար՝ հաճելիորեն զարմանալի։

այո՝  40,57%, ոչ՝ 48,06, անվավեր՝ 11.37%

http://www.a1plus.am/1422887.html

----------


## Chuk

Ֆսյո, էս պահի հրապարակած տվյալը (580000), բավարար ա վստահ լինելու համար, որ կեղծվեցին ընտրությունները: Էլ կարելի ա չհետևել: Իմ հաշվարկներով մոտ 400000 ձայն ոչ իրական են:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հասկանալի ա էդ ամենը, Արտ ջան: Բայց շատ դեպքերում հանրահավաքի չգնալու պատճառը կարա լինի ոչ թե ընդհանուր չհավատալը, որ հանրահավաքով ինչ-որ բան կարա փոխվի, այլ չհավատալը կոնկրետ քաղաքական ուժ(եր)ին, որոնք կազմակերպել են տվյալ հավաքը, երբ էդ ուրժերից մեկը պիտի լինի էն, որը վերջերս դոդի գագոյի հետ էր համագործակցում*, մյուսն էլ էն, որի հիմնադիրը գնում քվեարկում ա, հետո հանուն Հայաստանի Հանրապետության քվեաթերթիկը ճղում ա (դեռ կարող ա ուտեր էլ ճղածը, բայց երեւի հացադուլի մեջ էր):
> 
> * ծնգլահան (հաստատ Տրիբունը մի 1763 անգամ գրած կլինի էս մասին )


Ռամշ, Տրիբուն, 

էդ դոդիհետ համագործակցելը պետք չի մատ փաթաթան սարքել ու ծուլությունը արդարացնել... իվերջո դոդն ա յան տվել ոչ թե էդ ուժը, էդ ուժից շատ ուրիշ մարդիկ էլ են յան տվել ու միացել ուղղակի կամ անուղղակի սերժին... դոդը նորություն չի... ինչ եղել ա դոդի ռեպուտացիային ա եղել... 

ցանկացած ուժ եթե պոկվում ա ռեժիմից էս պայմաններում, պտի յետն աշխատես.֏֏.. եղա՞վ՝ եղավ, չէ՞՝ չէ... 

էդ համագործակղությունը եթե վտանգավոր չլիներ, սերժը տենց էքստրեմալ միջոցների չէր դիմի..֏. դիմեց՝ դոդն էլ վախեցավ քաքեց տակն ուքաքոդ ոռը սերժին դեմ տվեց ՀԱԿ-ից ինչ եք ուզում... ՀԱԿ-ից Բագրատյանը էս մի ամիս ա երգում պարում էր ՀՀԿ-ի բոզի տղեքի հետ... Նիկոլը իրաննեսիմ ինչ խեռիս տեղն ա դրելու էսօր որ ժողովրդին դրած կզցնում են ու ձեռնորից եղած չեղածը խլում են, ինքը յանը քաշած ինստիտուցիոնալ ընդդիմություն ա ուզում կառուցի՝ էն նույն  ժողովրդով ում էսօր դրած կզցնում են բայց ինքը յան ա տվել... 

խի՞ սրան չեք ասում... 

ի՞նչ եք ուզում որ անեն որ չեն անում... 2008-ից էս յան ինչ էլ որ արվել ա միշտ կենտրոնում էդ ակտիվ ուժն ա եղել... եթե էս էլ ձեռ չի տալիս, գնացեք ձոր ճաշակով մարդ ճարեք թող անի... 

սաղս էլ գիտեինք որնընտրությունները կեղծվելու էին, խնդիրը էդտեղ չի, խնդիրը սրանից հետո ա... մասնակցում ես, հաղթում ես ու հետո պաշտպանում ես քվեներդ... վերջ... էս ա... եթե չես մասնակցում ի՞նչն ես պաշտպանելու... 

էս մեկն ավելի կարևոր ա քան անգամ նախագահականը.֏.. չենք անի, լուրջ չենք ընդունի՝ ավելի ա դժվարանալու...

----------


## Rammstein

> Ռամշ, Տրիբուն, 
> 
> էդ դոդիհետ համագործակցելը պետք չի մատ փաթաթան սարքել ու ծուլությունը արդարացնել... իվերջո դոդն ա յան տվել ոչ թե էդ ուժը, էդ ուժից շատ ուրիշ մարդիկ էլ են յան տվել ու միացել ուղղակի կամ անուղղակի սերժին... դոդը նորություն չի... ինչ եղել ա դոդի ռեպուտացիային ա եղել... 
> 
> ցանկացած ուժ եթե պոկվում ա ռեժիմից էս պայմաններում, պտի յետն աշխատես.֏֏.. եղա՞վ՝ եղավ, չէ՞՝ չէ... 
> 
> էդ համագործակղությունը եթե վտանգավոր չլիներ, սերժը տենց էքստրեմալ միջոցների չէր դիմի..֏. դիմեց՝ դոդն էլ վախեցավ քաքեց տակն ուքաքոդ ոռը սերժին դեմ տվեց ՀԱԿ-ից ինչ եք ուզում... ՀԱԿ-ից Բագրատյանը էս մի ամիս ա երգում պարում էր ՀՀԿ-ի բոզի տղեքի հետ... Նիկոլը իրաննեսիմ ինչ խեռիս տեղն ա դրելու էսօր որ ժողովրդին դրած կզցնում են ու ձեռնորից եղած չեղածը խլում են, ինքը յանը քաշած ինստիտուցիոնալ ընդդիմություն ա ուզում կառուցի՝ էն նույն  ժողովրդով ում էսօր դրած կզցնում են բայց ինքը յան ա տվել... 
> 
> խի՞ սրան չեք ասում... 
> ...


ՀԱԿ-ի հանդեպ մոտեցումդ լրիվ ֆանատիկ ա։ Ծուլություն, չեմի։ ՀԱԿ-ը թող մի փոքր գոնե վստահություն ներշնչի, նոր մտածեմ` ծուլանա՞մ գնալ իրանց հավաքներին, թե՞ ոչ։

Ես դոդին մատի փաթաթան չեմ սարքել երբեւէ։ Մենակ էն ասեմ հիմա, որ Լեւոնը դոդին դրանից ոչ շատ առաջ հանցագործ էր անվանում։ Հետո երեւի մեղքերը ինքն իրան քավվեցին, չգիտեմ։

Ու նենց մի ներկայացրու, իբր ով յան ա տալիս հակից, ավտոմատ սերժին ա միանում։

----------

Տրիբուն (07.12.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս վերջին էջերում մի հատ էլ Բյուրն էր էդ գրել, դրանից առաջ էլ էին գրել:
> 
> 
> Ռամշ ջան, հանրահավաքը ուրիշ բանի վերածելու շանս ա լինում, երբ մեծ քանակով մարդիկ տանը իլիկ մանելու փոխարեն մասնակցում են: Եթե հրապարակը չլցվի, ճիշտ ես, արդյունավետ բան չի դառնա:


Դրա մեջով էլ ենք անցել։ Կիլոմետրով գնացել ենք հանրահավաքի ու հետո ինչ-որ մեկը որոշել ա, որ պետք ա ամփոփել տրնգիով, շախմատով, երկխոսությամբ, աղոթքով .... կարճ ասած՝ քաղաքականությամբ։ Նենց որ մեզ էշի տեղ դնել պետք չի, դաշտն էլ ձեր համար բաց ա, ինչքան կարաք քաղաքականությամբ զաբաղվեք, պրիտոմ պարտադիր սահմանադրական ճանապարհով, ինքն էլ նոր։

----------


## Արէա

> Նիկոլը իրաննեսիմ ինչ խեռիս տեղն ա դրելու էսօր որ ժողովրդին դրած կզցնում են ու ձեռնորից եղած չեղածը խլում են, ինքը յանը քաշած ինստիտուցիոնալ ընդդիմություն ա ուզում կառուցի՝ էն նույն  ժողովրդով ում էսօր դրած կզցնում են բայց ինքը յան ա տվել...


Ապեր, սեռժի դեմ ենք պայքարում, Նիկոլից յան տվեք։
Թե մի փոքր հույս կա, որ մի բան փոխվելու ա էս երկրում, էլի Նիկոլի հետ ա կապված։ Գոնե դուք մի խանգարեք։
Նիկոլը մինչև հիմա ինչ ասել ա, լրիվ 100%-ով համաձայն եմ։ Ուրիշ ձև չկա ինչ-որ բան փոխելու։ Ինչքան ուզում ես մահ ռեժիմին գոռա, ու ամիսը մեկ վերջնական հեղափոխության սկիզբ ազդարարի, ոչ մի բան չի փոխվելու։
Հեսա մի 3-4 օր միտինգ կանեն, մինչև ժողովուրդը կամաց-կամաց մաղվի, հանգստանան, գնան տներով։ Հազար անգամ արդեն տեսել ենք, չի աշխատում էս մեթոդը։

----------

Աթեիստ (07.12.2015), Ներսես_AM (07.12.2015)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ռամշ, Տրիբուն, 
> 
> էդ դոդիհետ համագործակցելը պետք չի մատ փաթաթան սարքել ու ծուլությունը արդարացնել... իվերջո դոդն ա յան տվել ոչ թե էդ ուժը, էդ ուժից շատ ուրիշ մարդիկ էլ են յան տվել ու միացել ուղղակի կամ անուղղակի սերժին... դոդը նորություն չի... ինչ եղել ա դոդի ռեպուտացիային ա եղել... 
> 
> ցանկացած ուժ եթե պոկվում ա ռեժիմից էս պայմաններում, պտի յետն աշխատես.֏֏.. եղա՞վ՝ եղավ, չէ՞՝ չէ... 
> 
> էդ համագործակղությունը եթե վտանգավոր չլիներ, սերժը տենց էքստրեմալ միջոցների չէր դիմի..֏. դիմեց՝ դոդն էլ վախեցավ քաքեց տակն ուքաքոդ ոռը սերժին դեմ տվեց ՀԱԿ-ից ինչ եք ուզում... ՀԱԿ-ից Բագրատյանը էս մի ամիս ա երգում պարում էր ՀՀԿ-ի բոզի տղեքի հետ... Նիկոլը իրաննեսիմ ինչ խեռիս տեղն ա դրելու էսօր որ ժողովրդին դրած կզցնում են ու ձեռնորից եղած չեղածը խլում են, ինքը յանը քաշած ինստիտուցիոնալ ընդդիմություն ա ուզում կառուցի՝ էն նույն  ժողովրդով ում էսօր դրած կզցնում են բայց ինքը յան ա տվել... 
> 
> խի՞ սրան չեք ասում... 
> ...


Վ նատուռէ՞։ Ապեր ծերացել եմ հիշողությունս քիչ մը վատացել ա։ Մի հատ կհիշացնես 2013ին ՀԱԿ-ը վայթե թեկնածու չդնելով ու՞մ էր միացել Սերժիկի դեմ պայքարում։ Փլիզ

----------

Աթեիստ (07.12.2015), Շինարար (07.12.2015)

----------


## Արէա

> Վ նատուռէ՞։ Ապեր ծերացել եմ հիշողությունս քիչ մը վատացել ա։ Մի հատ կհիշացնես 2013ին ՀԱԿ-ը վայթե թեկնածու չդնելով ու՞մ էր միացել Սերժիկի դեմ պայքարում։ Փլիզ


Ոչ մեկին էլ չէր միացել։ Գիտեմ որ Մեֆի գրածին ես հակադարձում, բայց սենց բաները. հակը էս արեց, ժառանգությունն էն արեց, Սեֆիլյանը սենց ասեց, Րաֆֆին աղոթեց, Փոստանջյանը խրտվիլակ վառեց, Նիկոլը ինստիտուցիոնալ ասեց, բան, հավայի վնասում են ընդհանուր գործին։ Բոլոր նրանց համար, ովքեր ուզում են ազատվել էս իշխանությունից, պիտի մի հատ թիրախ լինի՝ սեռժիկենք։ Թե չէ ավելի շատ իրար են ուտում, քան իշխանությանը։ Հակը՝ Նիկոլին, Ժառանգությունը՝ Հակին, Սեֆիլյանը՝ եսիմ ում, «քաղաքացիականները»՝ բոլորին։ Հավայի ջուրծեծոցի ա, 0 օգուտ։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ոչ մեկին էլ չէր միացել։ Գիտեմ որ Մեֆի գրածին ես հակադարձում, բայց սենց բաները. հակը էս արեց, ժառանգությունն էն արեց, Սեֆիլյանը սենց ասեց, Րաֆֆին աղոթեց, Փոստանջյանը խրտվիլակ վառեց, Նիկոլը ինստիտուցիոնալ ասեց, բան, հավայի վնասում են ընդհանուր գործին։ Բոլոր նրանց համար, ովքեր ուզում են ազատվել էս իշխանությունից, պիտի մի հատ թիրախ լինի՝ սեռժիկենք։ Թե չէ ավելի շատ իրար են ուտում, քան իշխանությանը։ Հակը՝ Նիկոլին, Ժառանգությունը՝ Հակին, Սեֆիլյանը՝ եսիմ ում, «քաղաքացիականները»՝ բոլորին։ Հավայի ջուրծեծոցի ա, 0 օգուտ։


Ու էդ տարրական բանը արդեն նշված 2013-ին ՀԱԿ-ի վերլուծաբանները չֆայմեցին, որ գոնե Րաֆֆիի կողքը կանգնեին։ Բայց դրանից 1 տարի հետո դոդի կողքն են կանգնում։
Ես քաղաքականությունից բան չեմ հասկանում, Րաֆֆին էլ էշ ա, իրա հետևից չեմ գնում։ Բայց եթե պետք ա ՀԱԿ-ն էլ իմ պես մտածի, ուրեմն թող իրանք էլ ընդունեն, որ քաղաքականությունից բոբիկ են։

էսօր Նիկոլին հասցեին քննադատություն մենակ ՀԱԿ-ից եմ լսում։ Ու սենց բաներով ա, որ ՀԱԿ-ը սաղին վանում ա։

----------

Տրիբուն (07.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Թարգեք ժող, էսօր սաղ ընդդիմադիր ուժերը, բացառությամբ Նիկոլենց, լինելու են Ազատության հրապարակում: Միասնություն եք հարցնում, հես ա միասնություն: Դուք էլ աջակցեք, որ ավելի կայանա, ռեալանա, ավելին, էնքան ռեալանա, որ Նիկոլենք էլ գան միանան:


Մի մոռացեք, հանրաքվեն կեղծել, մեր իրավունքները խախտել ա իշխանությունը, ոչ թե ընդդիմությունը:

----------

Արէա (07.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> *EPDE-ի դիտորդները հանրաքվեի արդյունքները լեգիտիմ չեն համարում* 
> 
> Միջազգային դիտորդները համարում են, որ ՀՀ-ում դեկտեմբերի 6-ին անցկացված հանրաքվեի արդյունքները չեն արտացոլում հանրության ազատ կամքը և լեգիտիմ համարվել չեն կարող: «Մեդիա կենտրոնում» հրավիրված քննարկմանը Նորվեգական հելսինկյան կոմիտեի, EPDE-ի ներկայացուցիչ, Նորվեգիայից ժամանած Լենե Վեթելանդը հայտարարեց. «Արձանագրել ենք լրագրողների նկատմամբ ֆիզիկական բռնություններ, որոշ առիթներով էլ տեղամասային հանձնաժողովի նախագահը հրաժարվում էր այդ առիթով որևէ բան անել: Ուստի գտնում ենք, որ ընտրախախտումներով և հանցագործությունների մեծ թվով, ընտրողների ահաբեկումները, լցոնումներով պայմանավորված այս հանրաքվեի արդյունքները չեն արտացոլում հասարակության ազատ կամքը և չպետք է համարվեն լեգիտիմ: Հիասթափված ենք նաև նախահանրաքվեական քարոզչությունից, ինչպես նաև այն ընթացքից, ինչպես անցկացվեց հենց հանրաքվեն»:
> 
> EPDE-ի փորձագետ, Ընտրողների կոմիտեի ներկայացուցիչ, Ուկրաինայից ժամանած Սերգեյ Տկաչենկոն նկատեց, որ դիտորդական առաքելության Հայաստան ժամանած այլ 6 դիտորդական առաքելություններից առնվազն 2-ը չեն գործել միջազգային չափանիշներին համապատասխան: Նա մանրամասնեց. «Օրինակ` ԱՊՀ երկրների առաքելության ներկայացուցիչները, դեռ ժամը 12.00-ին, երբ հանրաքվեն ընթացքի մեջ էր, հայտարարեցին, որ հանրաքվեն անցավ օրենքի շրջանակներում, և հույս ունենք, որ հանրությունը ճիշտ ընտրություն կանի: ՌԴ ԿԸՀ նախագահ Վադիմիր Չուրովը հայտարարեց, որ ամեն ինչ բնականոն ընթանում է և ոչ մի խնդիր չեն արձանագրել: Միայն մի քանի տեխնիկական խնդիրների մասին հայտնեց, թե օրինակ, մի ընտրատեղամասում ընտրացուցակները փոքր ինչ բարձր են կախված և այլն: Այնինչ մենք չենք կարող հանրաքվեի կոնկրետ մի դրվագին գնահատական տալ, այլ պետք է սպասել, որ գործընթացն ամբողջովին ավարտվի»:
> 
> Միջազգային դիտորդների համար անընդունելի է նաև այն, որ հեռուստաընկերություններով հայտարարում են, թե դիտորդական առաքելությունները դրական են գնահատել հանրաքվեի անցկացումը, մինչդեռ հանրաքվեն դեռ չէր ավարտվել:
> 
> EPDE-ի փորձագետ, Ընտրական իրավունքի պաշտպանության «Գոլոս» ընկերակցության ներկայացուցիչ Ռուսաստանից ժամանած Ռոման Ուդոտը պատմեց, որ անձամբ է արձանագրել մի շարք ընտրախախտումներ. «Վեց ընտրատեղամասերից երեքում ես քվեատուփերի լցոնումներ արձանագրեցի: Բազում լուսանկարներ տեղադրվեցին ինտերնետում: Կամ այլ տեղամասում ինքս եմ տեսել, թե առավոտյան, երբ դեռ քիչ ընտրողներ էին եկել, որքան շատ քվեաթերթիկներ կային քվեատուփում: Բայց ունենք լրիվ այլ պաշտոնական տվյալներ: Առավոտյան տեսանք, թե ինչ հսկայական թվով թերթիկներ կային քվեարկած, երբ ոչ մի ընտրող դեռ չկար: Առանց այս լցոնումների Հայաստանն ավելի առաջ կգնար: Այն մարդիկ, որ այս ամենն անում են, ՀՀ-ն երկու տարբեր ուղղություններով են տանում ու աղճատում»:


Աղբյուրը՝ http://www.aravot.am/2015/12/07/6369...edium=facebook

----------

Rammstein (07.12.2015), Աթեիստ (07.12.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Թարգեք ժող, էսօր սաղ ընդդիմադիր ուժերը, բացառությամբ Նիկոլենց, լինելու են Ազատության հրապարակում: Միասնություն եք հարցնում, հես ա միասնություն: Դուք էլ աջակցեք, որ ավելի կայանա, ռեալանա, ավելին, էնքան ռեալանա, որ Նիկոլենք էլ գան միանան:
> 
> 
> Մի մոռացեք, հանրաքվեն կեղծել, մեր իրավունքները խախտել ա իշխանությունը, ոչ թե ընդդիմությունը:



Եթե ես էդքան պարապ ըլնեի, վստահ եմ, որ կգտնեի կուսակցություն, որն իրեն ներկայացրել ա որպես ընդդիմությունը, բայց էսօր պաշտոնապես Ազատության հրապարակում չի լինելու։
Բայց էլի հիշվեց մենակ Նիկոլը։

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե ես էդքան պարապ ըլնեի, վստահ եմ, որ կգտնեի կուսակցություն, որն իրեն ներկայացրել ա որպես ընդդիմությունը, բայց էսօր պաշտոնապես Ազատության հրապարակում չի լինելու։
> Բայց էլի հիշվեց մենակ Նիկոլը։


Արտ ջան, ես քեզ կարող եմ օգնել ու էդպիսի կուսակցությունների անուններ տալ: Բայց արդեն մի անգամ թեմայում գրել եմ, նորից գրեմ: Երբ խոսում եմ ընդդիմադիր կուսակցությունների, խմբերի, միավորումների մասին, նկատի եմ ունենում հիմնական ուժերին, որոնք իրենցից ինչ-որ բան են ներկայացնում, ունեն որոշակի ռեսուրսներ (մարդկային՝ կուսակցական ու համակիրների, տարածքային և այլն): Էսօր նման խմբերը սրանք են.

1. Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրես
2. Ժառանգություն կուսակցություն
3. Հիմնադիր Խորհրդարան
4. Քաղաքացիական պայմանագիր

Սրան վերապահումներով կարելի ա ավելացնել ՀԺԿ-ին, վերապահումներով, որտև իրանք տարածքային ու կուսակցական որոշակի ռեսուրս պահել են, բայց այ համակիրներ կարծես թե որպես առանձին միավոր չունեն:

Ու ահա խոսում եմ զուտ սրանց մասին: Հուսով եմ չես նեղանում, որ հաշվի չեմ առնում ՕԵԿ-ին ու ՀՅԴ-ին, որ վերջապես խելոքացել եմ, ու ԲՀԿ-ին էլ հաշվի չեմ առնում: Ու որ չեմ գրում մարդ կուսակցությունների մասին, ինչպիսիք են.
- Արամ Կարապետյանի «Ժամանակները»
- Տիգրան Կարապետյանի «Ժողովրդական կուսակցությունը»
- Հրանտ Բագրատյանի «Ազատություն» կուսակցությունը
- Սոս Գիմիշյանի «Քրիստոնյա չգիտեմ ինչ» կուսակցությունը
ու ուրիշներ: 
Չեմ ներառում, որտև էս առումով էլ եմ խելոքացել ու հասկացել, որ ժամանակին իզուր էինք էդքանի անունը թմբկահարում: Իրականում էսօր Ազատության հրապարակում էդ մարդ կուսակցություններից էլ են ահագին լինելու, բայց ես իրանց էլ չեմ հաշվում, այլ հաշվում եմ նշածներս:


Իսկ Նիկոլը հիշվեց, որտև այ էդ առումով անուղղելի լավատես եմ ու հույսս չեմ կտրում, որ մի օր նորից իրար հետ ճանապարհ անցնենք: Ու սա անկախ նրանից, որ լիքը դրվագներում իրա վրա կատաղել եմ, իրա քայլերը չեմ ընդունել, կասկածել եմ ազնվությանը և այլն: Քաղաքականությունը հնարավորի արվեստն ա, ու էս տիպի դեմքերի ու իր համակիրների հետ շարունակում եմ ուզել ճանապարհ անցնել:

----------


## Chuk

Ի դեպ, երեկ գրել էի, որ ՈՉ-ը անհամեմատ մեծ թվերով հաղթում ա էն տեղամասերում, որտեղ ընդդիմության ներկայացուցիչները «ուժեղ» դեմքեր են եղել, կարողացել են ֆիքսել խախտումները, առնել լցոնումների դեմը և այլն:

Սրա համար պիտի շնորհակալ լինենք նաև Նիկոլենց, որտև նմանատիպ արդյունք ա գրանցվել նաև էն տեղամասերում, որտեղ վստահված անձեր ու դիտորդներ են եղել Քաղաքացիական Պայմանագրի ներկայացուցիչները:

----------

Աթեիստ (07.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> էսօր Նիկոլին հասցեին քննադատություն մենակ ՀԱԿ-ից եմ լսում։ Ու սենց բաներով ա, որ ՀԱԿ-ը սաղին վանում ա։


Ա դե լավ էլի, լավ բան եմ ասում Նիկոլի մասին, հետո փոշմանում եմ: Նայի, Արտ, ընդունված քաղաքական պրակտիկա ա սենց իրավիճակներին բոյկոտելը, ոնց էսօր ՀԱԿ-ը արեց ԱԺ նիստը: Նիկոլը չի միանում, իրա գործն ա, բայց որ միշիկի լրագրողը գնում ա իրան հարցնում ա թե խի չմիացար, ու ինքն էլ *սենց* սկսում ա ՀԱԿ-ին կպնել, նորմա՞լ ես համարում: Բա սենց բաների պատճառով ա, որ մեկ-մեկ էլ մենք, ՀԱԿ-ականներս չենք դիմանում ու իրան կպնում ենք: ՄՇՏԱՊԵՍ ինքն ա եղել նախահարձակը:

----------


## Chuk

Էսօր հանրահավաքն ահավոր մարդաշատ ա լինելու: Հեչի պես մի 50000 մլիցա  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Վ նատուռէ՞։ Ապեր ծերացել եմ հիշողությունս քիչ մը վատացել ա։ Մի հատ կհիշացնես 2013ին ՀԱԿ-ը վայթե թեկնածու չդնելով ու՞մ էր միացել Սերժիկի դեմ պայքարում։ Փլիզ


վ նատուռե... Րաֆֆու սաղ երիտասարդ ակտիվը հակ-ի ակտիվն ա եղել... բայց քանի որ հիշողությունդ լավ չի, մոռացել ես... մոռացել ես նաև որ Րաֆֆին ծոմի էր նստած ու ոչ մի ուժ չկարողազավ միանալ... որոշներն ուժեր միացան ու հետո մի կողմ քաշվեցին որտև չգիտեին ինչ անեն...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, սեռժի դեմ ենք պայքարում, Նիկոլից յան տվեք։
> Թե մի փոքր հույս կա, որ մի բան փոխվելու ա էս երկրում, էլի Նիկոլի հետ ա կապված։ Գոնե դուք մի խանգարեք։
> Նիկոլը մինչև հիմա ինչ ասել ա, լրիվ 100%-ով համաձայն եմ։ Ուրիշ ձև չկա ինչ-որ բան փոխելու։ Ինչքան ուզում ես մահ ռեժիմին գոռա, ու ամիսը մեկ վերջնական հեղափոխության սկիզբ ազդարարի, ոչ մի բան չի փոխվելու։
> Հեսա մի 3-4 օր միտինգ կանեն, մինչև ժողովուրդը կամաց-կամաց մաղվի, հանգստանան, գնան տներով։ Հազար անգամ արդեն տեսել ենք, չի աշխատում էս մեթոդը։


Դե ուրեմն, պտի կառուցեք ինստիտուցիոնալ ընդդիմություն Նիկոլի...

Մի հատ հարց ունեմ ուղղակի բոլորիդ...

էս ընտրություները կեղծվել ե՞ն թե չէ....

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի հատ հարց ունեմ ուղղակի բոլորիդ...
> 
> էս ընտրություները կեղծվել ե՞ն թե չէ....


Չէ ․․․ ես դրանում ավելի քան համոզված եմ։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Դե ուրեմն, պտի կառուցեք ինստիտուցիոնալ ընդդիմություն Նիկոլի...
> 
> Մի հատ հարց ունեմ ուղղակի բոլորիդ...
> 
> էս ընտրություները կեղծվել ե՞ն թե չէ....


Հա, կեղծվել են, հետո՞ ...։ Ոչ թե կեղծվում են, այլ կեղծվել, պրծել են։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժող, մի հատ սենց բան ասեմ: Չնայած փրփրուրներից եմ կախվում, բայց դե մարդ ես:
Մասնակցությունն էղել ա 50.5% (ավելի կոնկրետ թիվը չեմ հիշում, բայց դե մոտավոր էս կողմերն էր): Էդ նշանակում ա, որ գազելներով մարդ բերելով, 10 000-ներով, կարուսելներով ու լցոնումներով քվորում ապահովելու մասնակցությունը գերազանցել են ընդամենը կես տոկոսով, մինչդեռ անվավեր քվեարկողները չորս տոկոս են: Հիմա նախ քֆուր-քյաֆար անվավերներին, որտև եթե իրանք հանգիստ տանը նստեին, ուղղակի քվորում չէր լինի (կամ էլ էլի մի կես տոկոս կնկարեին, եսի՞մ): Բայց սա մի կողմ: Նախկինում երբ ընտրությունների արդյունքները բողոքարկում էին, ինչքան գիտեմ մեծ մասամբ արդյունքն էս էր լինում. հա, խախտումներ էղել են, բայց դրանք չեն ազդել վերջնական արդյունքի վրա: Հիմա ընդամենը պետք ա ապացուցել, որ կես տոկոս լցոնել, ուրիշի տեղ քվեարկել կամ կրկնաքվեարկել են: Ու կարծում եմ՝ դա պիտի որ դժվար չլինի, քանի որ լավ աշխատած դիտորդներն ու վստահված անձիք ահռելի քանակությամբ ապացույցներ են կուտակել: 

Ի դեպ, դիտորդներն ու վստահված անձիք քեֆս բերում էին: Էրեկ հետևում էի ֆեյսբուքում: Լիքը մարդիկ մեջտեղից ճղվելով կռիվ են տվել էդ փտածների դեմ:

----------

Mephistopheles (07.12.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Մյուսմերդ ինչ եք մտածում ժողովուրդ..

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ժող, մի հատ սենց բան ասեմ: Չնայած փրփրուրներից եմ կախվում, բայց դե մարդ ես:
> Մասնակցությունն էղել ա 50.5% (ավելի կոնկրետ թիվը չեմ հիշում, բայց դե մոտավոր էս կողմերն էր): Էդ նշանակում ա, որ գազելներով մարդ բերելով, 10 000-ներով, կարուսելներով ու լցոնումներով քվորում ապահովելու մասնակցությունը գերազանցել են ընդամենը կես տոկոսով, մինչդեռ անվավեր քվեարկողները չորս տոկոս են: Հիմա նախ քֆուր-քյաֆար անվավերներին, որտև եթե իրանք հանգիստ տանը նստեին, ուղղակի քվորում չէր լինի (կամ էլ էլի մի կես տոկոս կնկարեին, եսի՞մ): Բայց սա մի կողմ: Նախկինում երբ ընտրությունների արդյունքները բողոքարկում էին, ինչքան գիտեմ մեծ մասամբ արդյունքն էս էր լինում. հա, խախտումներ էղել են, բայց դրանք չեն ազդել վերջնական արդյունքի վրա: Հիմա ընդամենը պետք ա ապացուցել, որ կես տոկոս լցոնել, ուրիշի տեղ քվեարկել կամ կրկնաքվեարկել են: Ու կարծում եմ՝ դա պիտի որ դժվար չլինի, քանի որ լավ աշխատած դիտորդներն ու վստահված անձիք ահռելի քանակությամբ ապացույցներ են կուտակել: 
> 
> Ի դեպ, դիտորդներն ու վստահված անձիք քեֆս բերում էին: Էրեկ հետևում էի ֆեյսբուքում: Լիքը մարդիկ մեջտեղից ճղվելով կռիվ են տվել էդ փտածների դեմ:


Քվորումի համար պահանջվում ա 25% մասնակցություն ։)

Բացի էդ երեկ բացատրեցին, որ հեչ տարբերություն չկա անվավե՞ր ա, թե՞ ոչ։ Կարևորը թույլ չտալ, որ Այո-ն հավաքի քվեարկածների (ոչ թե վավերների) 50%+1-ը։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Քվորումի համար պահանջվում ա 25% մասնակցություն ։)


Հը՞: 50% + 1 ձայն չէ՞ր:

----------


## Մարի-Լույս

> Մյուսմերդ ինչ եք մտածում ժողովուրդ..


Կեղծվել են, հաստատ… Մինչև քվեարկությունը ԱՅՈ-ի ջատագով էի, բայց որ անցավ ու էն դեպքում, որ կողմնակիցներն էդքան քիչ էին, մի տեսակ վախ ա մտել մեջս…

----------

Mephistopheles (07.12.2015)

----------


## Արէա

Կապ չունի քանի հոգի ա մասնակցել։ Միակ պայմանն էն ա, որ հաղթող տարբերակի օգտին պիտի քվեարկած լինեն ընտրելու իրավունք ունեցողների 1/4-ից ավելին։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Փաստորեն ընդդիմությունը չկարացավ էնքան մարդ հավաքի, որ բոլոր ընտրատեղամասերում հսկողություն ապահովի։ ի դեպ, էս էն ա, ինչի մասին Նիկոլը հա ասում ա։

Որտեղ եղել ա հսկողություն, նորմալ թվեր են (որոշ բացառություններով), բայց որտեղ աննորմալ թվեր են՝ 1300-այո, 30-ոչ, ըտեղ ինչ ուզել նկարել են։
Երեկ կարդացի, տեղ ա եղել որ ոչի վստահված անձին սպառնացել են տարածքից դուրս չթողնել, մինչև իրանց նկարածի տակ չստորագրի։ Ստիպված ստորագրել ա։ Բայց սենց դեպքերը քիչ են։
Հենա, Բայանդուրը, Նաիրուհին, Քույր Քերին նորմալ հսկել են, նորմալ էլ արդյունք են ստացել։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կապ չունի քանի հոգի ա մասնակցել։ Միակ պայմանն էն ա, որ հաղթող տարբերակի օգտին պիտի քվեարկած լինեն ընտրելու իրավունք ունեցողների 1/4-ից ավելին։


Մի հատ հղում տվեք էլի: Քվորումը հաստատ կարևոր գործոն ա, որտև անցյալ հանրաքվեին էդ տարբերակն էր ավելի շատ շրջանառվում, այսինքն՝ բոյկոտ, որ քվորում չլինի:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Մի հատ հղում տվեք էլի: Քվորումը հաստատ կարևոր գործոն ա, որտև անցյալ հանրաքվեին էդ տարբերակն էր ավելի շատ շրջանառվում, այսինքն՝ բոյկոտ, որ քվորում չլինի:


Անցյալ հանրաքվեին 1995 թվի սահմանադրությունն էր։ Չգիտեմ էնտեղ ոնց էր։ Հիմա 2005 թվականի սահմանադրությունն էր։


Հոդված 113. Հանրաքվեի դրված նախագիծը համարվում է ընդունված, եթե կողմ է քվեարկել քվեարկության մասնակիցների կեսից ավելին, բայց ոչ պակաս, քան ընտրական ցուցակներում ընդգրկված քաղաքացիների մեկ քառորդը։

----------

Աթեիստ (07.12.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Անցյալ հանրաքվեին 1995 թվի սահմանադրությունն էր։ Չգիտեմ էնտեղ ոնց էր։ Հիմա 2005 թվականի սահմանադրությունն էր։
> 
> 
> Հոդված 113. Հանրաքվեի դրված նախագիծը համարվում է ընդունված, եթե կողմ է քվեարկել քվեարկության մասնակիցների կեսից ավելին, բայց ոչ պակաս, քան ընտրական ցուցակներում ընդգրկված քաղաքացիների մեկ քառորդը։


Իսկ քվորման մասին բան չկա՞:

----------


## John



----------


## Mephistopheles

Ուրեմն էս հանրաքվեն ինչով ա յուրահատուկ որ ընտրությունը ոչ թե էսնկամ էնուժի իշխանության գալն ա այլ սահմանադրյթյունը փոխվում ա թե չէ... լևոնը, րաֆֆին, ժիրոն կամ մեկ ուրիշը իշխանության չի գալիս... չկա կոնկրետ ուժ կամ դեմք որի օգտին մարդիկ պտի քվեարմեն... ուղղակի էս հանրաքվեի արդյունքում եթե չանցներ նախագահական ընտրություններում թազա մարդ պտի լիներ... էս ավելի շատ տիրող ռեժիմին անվստահյթյուն հայտնելն ա...

եթե կաուծում եք որ կեղծվել են խի՞ պտի դուրս չգաք բողոքելու, ի՞նչն ա պատճառը... սաղդ էլ գիտեք որ ընդդիմադիր և ոչ մի ուժի օգտին չեք քվեարկել այլ քվեարկել եք որ սահմանադրությունը չփոխվի ու բողոքում եք որ կեղծել են ձեր քվեն։ Ի՞նչ կապ ունի ստեղ հակը կամ րաֆֆին կամ ժիրոն..։ Եթե  նիկոլն էսօր  մի բերան բան չի ասում ու հանգիստ նստել ա խորհրդարանում ու նայում ա ոնց են կեղծված ընտրությունները սղցնում, ի՞նչ գարանտիա դուք ունեք որ հետո էլ չի անելու էս նույնը... ո՞նց ա ուզելու որ էսօրվա մասսան իրան աջակցի... ու ինչի՞ պտի աջակցի... էլ չասեմ որ եթե փոխվեց սահմանադրությունը, նիկոլը կամ մեկ այլ ընդդիմադիր ուժ հաղթելու վաբշե շանս չի ունենալու... էսօր ավելի դժվար ա կեղծել քան վաղն ա լինելու... եթե էսօր դուք ձեր քվեն չեք ուզում պաշտպանել որտև էս կամ էն ընդդիմադիրն ա կազմակերպում կամ ավելի ճիշտ ընդիմադիրների միասնությունն ա կազմակերպում,  վաղը ո՞նց եք անելու երբ ընտրությունը շատ ավելի բարդ ա լինելու..

իսկ եթե կարծում եք որ արդար ա ու անցել ա, ուրեմն ձեզ ընդդիմություն պետք չի ընդհանրապես, հեն ա ամեն ինչ արդար ու լավ ա... էլ նիկոլն ու՞ր ա ոռ ճղում ինստիտուցիոնալ ընդդիմություն կառուցելու համար... ինչո՞վ ա ձեզ համոզելու որ ինքն ավելի լավն ա...

----------

Մուշու (08.12.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Փաստորեն ընդդիմությունը չկարացավ էնքան մարդ հավաքի, որ բոլոր ընտրատեղամասերում հսկողություն ապահովի։ ի դեպ, էս էն ա, ինչի մասին Նիկոլը հա ասում ա։
> 
> Որտեղ եղել ա հսկողություն, նորմալ թվեր են (որոշ բացառություններով), բայց որտեղ աննորմալ թվեր են՝ 1300-այո, 30-ոչ, ըտեղ ինչ ուզել նկարել են։
> Երեկ կարդացի, տեղ ա եղել որ ոչի վստահված անձին սպառնացել են տարածքից դուրս չթողնել, մինչև իրանց նկարածի տակ չստորագրի։ Ստիպված ստորագրել ա։ Բայց սենց դեպքերը քիչ են։
> Հենա, Բայանդուրը, Նաիրուհին, Քույր Քերին նորմալ հսկել են, նորմալ էլ արդյունք են ստացել։


Եթե սահմանադրությունն անցավ, նիկոլի դիտորդները արդեն բանի պետք չեն լինելու... էրեկ ընտրությունը այո-ոչի միջև ա, շատ պարզ ա ու հստակ... վաղը լինելու ա մի շրջանում մի 15 հոգու միջև որից 7 կարող ա ընդդիմադիր լինի 8 իշխանական... ընտրողներն էլ ավելի քիչ ու ընտրողի համար ավելի բարդ ա լինելու ընտրելը դրանց մեջից... ավելին ասեմ, վաղը դու պտի ամեն շրջանում ահագին շատ ընդդիմադիր թեկնածուներ առաջադրես... կունենա՞ս էդքան մարդ,  իհարկե ոչ... ամբողջ ընդդիմադիր դաշտն անգամ եթե կոնսոլիդացնես, էդքան թեկնածու չես հանի եթե հհկ-ի հետ չբարիշես... հնարավոր չի...

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հիմա էս կեղծված նոր սահմանադրությամբ ընդդիմությունը գալող ընտրություններին մասնակցելու ա, թե՞ չէ։ Թե ամսի 10-ին երթ ենք անելու ու հետո գնանք քվեարկենք Զուրաբյանի ԱԺ ծառայողական մեքենայի օգտին։ 

Ասածս ինչ ա ․․․․ խայտառակ այլանդակություն ա տեղի ունեցել ու շարունակում ա տեղի ունենալ Հայաստանում, քանի որ գործ ունենք բոզիտղայագույն  իշխանությունների հետ։ Բայց սաղ փորձանքն էն ա, որ էտ իշխանությունների դեմ մեր բոլորի պայքարը համակարգող ու առաջնորդող ուժերը ահավոր վարկաբեկված են։ Ինչ ուզում ես արա, էսօրվա առավելագույնը որը կկանգնի ՀԱԿ-ՄԱԿ-Ժառանգությունների կողքը մեր Չուկի պես նվիրյալներն են, որը կարող ա շատ ենք հարգում ու գնահատում, բայց մեր մեծամասնությունը դրան պատրաստ չի ու չի լինելու։ 

Հա, ասեմ, որ նոր սահմանադրությամբ ԱԺ ընտրությունները միայն համամասնականով են լինելու։ Էտ ընտրություններին մեկը ես բնականաբար քվերակելու եմ ընդդիմության օգտին, եթե նույնիսկ էտ ընդդիմությունը մենակ ՀԱԿ-ը լինի  :LOL:  Պետք ա բոլոր միջոցներով գալող երկու տարում մոբիլիզացնել բոլոր ուժերը ու լուրջ մեթոդներ մշակել ես բոսյակների դեմ պայքարելու համար։ Թե չէ, էսօրվա կիսատ պռատ միտինգներով, Զուրաբյանի ու Արամ Մանուկյանի «ախպեր, հորս արև չեմ իմանում ոնց ասեմ, բայց պետք ա ամեն ձև ՈՉ քվերակելլ» կարգի ելույթներով, Րաֆիի թուղթ ծամելով ու Ժիրոյի թաղծոտ հայացքով Լիսկաների ու Սաշիկների դեմ չենք կարա պայքարենք ու ոչ մի բանի էլ չենք հասնի։

----------

Mr. Annoying (08.12.2015), Արէա (08.12.2015), Վիշապ (08.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Ահավոր դիլխոր ու վատատես եմ էս պահին: Գրանցեք, որ հաջորդ պահերին ֆիքսեք, որ սենց բաներ էլ ա իմ հետ լինում  :Jpit:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ահավոր դիլխոր ու վատատես եմ էս պահին: Գրանցեք, որ հաջորդ պահերին ֆիքսեք, որ սենց բաներ էլ ա իմ հետ լինում


Մի քիչ մանրամասնի, որ համոզվենք, թե չէ սենց գրառմանդ մեջի բառերի քանակը քվորում չի ապահովում, էս ասածդ հաշիվ չի:  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (08.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Մի քիչ մանրամասնի, որ համոզվենք, թե չէ սենց գրառմանդ մեջի բառերի քանակը քվորում չի ապահովում, էս ասածդ հաշիվ չի:


Մանրամասնեմ: Երեկ իմ հետ շփվողները գիտեն, որ ճշգրիտ գիտե թե մասնակիցների թիվը (առավոտյան վստահ պնդել եմ, որ լինելու ա 1.2-1.3 միլիոնի արանքում), թե ԱՅՈ-ի կողմնակիցների թիվը (նույնկերպ վստահ պնդել եմ, որ լինելու է 60-65 տոկոսի արանքում): Միաժամանակ վստահ հայտարարել եմ, որ մոտ 400 հազար ձեն կեղծվելու ա: Գոնե առաջին երկուսը փաստացի ճիշտ եմ դուրս եկել:


Սխալվել եմ այլ բանում: Վստահ էի, որ էսօր հրապարակում էնքան մարդ կլինի, որ հնարավոր կլինի շարունակել: Իմ սպասածից 4-5 անգամ քիչ մարդ կար: 

Որևէ մեկի մտքով չանցնի, որ ժողովրդին եմ մեղադրելու: Չէ, փաստացի ընդդիմադիր ուժերից հիասթափությունն ա շատ: Բայց էդ խայտառակ վատ վիճակի ա բերելու սաղիս:

----------

Mr. Annoying (08.12.2015), Rammstein (08.12.2015), Արէա (08.12.2015), Վիշապ (08.12.2015), Տրիբուն (08.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Չկա-չկա, մխիթարվենք սենց բաներով.



Ուշադրություն դարձրեք լայքերի քանակին՝ հաշվի առնելով, որ որպես կանոնք ստատուսը կարդացողներն ավելի շատ են, քան քոմմենթները կարդացողները:

----------

Mr. Annoying (08.12.2015), Աթեիստ (08.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Երեկ սոված մեռնում էի, ոնց չգիտեի սրա մասին  :Sad: 




Անցել էլ եմ է, կողքով  :Sad:

----------


## Rammstein

> Որևէ մեկի մտքով չանցնի, որ ժողովրդին եմ մեղադրելու: Չէ, փաստացի ընդդիմադիր ուժերից հիասթափությունն ա շատ: Բայց էդ խայտառակ վատ վիճակի ա բերելու սաղիս:


Նորմալ ա, որ շատ չեն ակտիվ մարդիկ: Վստահ եմ` շատերը կարող ա նույնիսկ իրենց նսեմացած զգան, եթե գնան մի հանրահավաքի, որտեղ պայքարում են ընդամենը հին սահմանադրությունը հետ բերելու համար, ու որ թեկուզ պայքարում հաղթելու դեպքում 2 տարի հետո մուկը կամ նման մի բան ա նախագահ դառնալու մեծ հավանականությամբ: Ի վերջո Հայաստանի ամենազարգացած ու ծաղկում ապրող ոլորտներից ա ընտրություններ կեղծելը, 96 թվից սկսած 4 հատ (կամ 5 հատ, 98 թվինի վրա վստահ չեմ) նախագահական ընտրություն ա կեղծվել, եւս մի հատը ի՞նչ ա, որ չարվի:

----------


## Chuk

> Նորմալ ա, որ շատ չեն ակտիվ մարդիկ: Վստահ եմ` շատերը կարող ա նույնիսկ իրենց նսեմացած զգան, եթե գնան մի հանրահավաքի, որտեղ պայքարում են ընդամենը հին սահմանադրությունը հետ բերելու համար, ու որ թեկուզ պայքարում հաղթելու դեպքում 2 տարի հետո մուկը կամ նման մի բան ա նախագահ դառնալու մեծ հավանականությամբ: Ի վերջո Հայաստանի ամենազարգացած ու ծաղկում ապրող ոլորտներից ա ընտրություններ կեղծելը, 96 թվից սկսած 4 հատ (կամ 5 հատ, 98 թվինի վրա վստահ չեմ) նախագահական ընտրություն ա կեղծվել, եւս մի հատը ի՞նչ ա, որ չարվի:


Եթե քո ասածն ա, ապա ավելի վատ ընդդիմության համար, որ չկարողացավ ժողովրդին բացատրի, որ ասածդ իշխանության կուտն ա  :Sad:

----------


## Rammstein

> Եթե քո ասածն ա, ապա ավելի վատ ընդդիմության համար, որ չկարողացավ ժողովրդին բացատրի, որ ասածդ իշխանության կուտն ա


Ես մինչեւ Այո-ի քարոզներում էդ մտքին հանդիպելը ինքս էի մտածել էդ ուղղությամբ ու որեւէ պատճառ չեմ կարողացել գտնել, որ հիմիկվա իշխանությունը չկարողանա թեկանծու ներկայացնել մյուս նախագահական ընտրություններին, կեղծել ու եւս մի զույգ 5 տարով նախագահ ունենալ: Անպայմա՞ն ա սերժիկը լինի երկրի ղեկավար, որ էս ռեժիմը չքանդվի:

----------


## Chuk

> Ես մինչեւ Այո-ի քարոզներում էդ մտքին հանդիպելը ինքս էի մտածել էդ ուղղությամբ ու որեւէ պատճառ չեմ կարողացել գտնել, որ հիմիկվա իշխանությունը չկարողանա թեկանծու ներկայացնել մյուս նախագահական ընտրություններին, կեղծել ու եւս մի զույգ 5 տարով նախագահ ունենալ: Անպայմա՞ն ա սերժիկը լինի երկրի ղեկավար, որ էս ռեժիմը չքանդվի:


 :Smile: 
Իհարկե՛ պարտադիր չի: Ռեժիմը էնքան կգոյատևի, ինչքան չենք կարողանա դեմն առնել, էդ կլինի երեկվա, թե էսօրվա Սահմանադրությամբ:

Բայց գալիք Սահմանադրությամբ մենք ոչ միայն ամրապնդեցինք կոնկրետ անձի դիրքերը, այլև ստեղծեցինք լիքը խոչընդոտներ ռեժիմին հեռացնելու հնարավորության հարցում:

Իրականում ոչ երեկ, ոչ վաղը անհնար չի ռեժիմին հեռացնելը: Բայց իմ համոզմամբ մենք հիմա էդ խնդրի լուծումը բազում տարիներով հեռացրինք:

----------

Mephistopheles (08.12.2015)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հիմա էս կեղծված նոր սահմանադրությամբ ընդդիմությունը գալող ընտրություններին մասնակցելու ա, թե՞ չէ։ Թե ամսի 10-ին երթ ենք անելու ու հետո գնանք քվեարկենք Զուրաբյանի ԱԺ ծառայողական մեքենայի օգտին։ 
> 
> Ասածս ինչ ա ․․․․ խայտառակ այլանդակություն ա տեղի ունեցել ու շարունակում ա տեղի ունենալ Հայաստանում, քանի որ գործ ունենք բոզիտղայագույն  իշխանությունների հետ։ Բայց սաղ փորձանքն էն ա, որ էտ իշխանությունների դեմ մեր բոլորի պայքարը համակարգող ու առաջնորդող ուժերը ահավոր վարկաբեկված են։ Ինչ ուզում ես արա, էսօրվա առավելագույնը որը կկանգնի ՀԱԿ-ՄԱԿ-Ժառանգությունների կողքը մեր Չուկի պես նվիրյալներն են, որը կարող ա շատ ենք հարգում ու գնահատում, բայց մեր մեծամասնությունը դրան պատրաստ չի ու չի լինելու։ 
> 
> Հա, ասեմ, որ նոր սահմանադրությամբ ԱԺ ընտրությունները միայն համամասնականով են լինելու։ Էտ ընտրություններին մեկը ես բնականաբար քվերակելու եմ ընդդիմության օգտին, եթե նույնիսկ էտ ընդդիմությունը մենակ ՀԱԿ-ը լինի  Պետք ա բոլոր միջոցներով գալող երկու տարում մոբիլիզացնել բոլոր ուժերը ու լուրջ մեթոդներ մշակել ես բոսյակների դեմ պայքարելու համար։ Թե չէ, էսօրվա կիսատ պռատ միտինգներով, Զուրաբյանի ու Արամ Մանուկյանի «ախպեր, հորս արև չեմ իմանում ոնց ասեմ, բայց պետք ա ամեն ձև ՈՉ քվերակելլ» կարգի ելույթներով, Րաֆիի թուղթ ծամելով ու Ժիրոյի թաղծոտ հայացքով Լիսկաների ու Սաշիկների դեմ չենք կարա պայքարենք ու ոչ մի բանի էլ չենք հասնի։


Եթե ընդդիմությունը մասնակցեց ոչ լեգիտիմ իշխանությունների կողմից կազմակերպված հանրաքվեին ու դեռ մի բան էլ կոչ արեց ժողովդրին մասնակցել, ինչու՞ պիտի չմասնակցի գալիք ընդրություններին որ։ :Goxakan: 

Հ.Գ. Ապ եթե ընդդիմությունը նույն ձևի մուտիլովչիկներ եղան, ապա նորմալ ընտրություններ, օբյեկտիվություն, ռացիոնալիզմ, զարգացում, կյանքում չենք տեսնի…

----------

Բիձա (28.12.2015), Տրիբուն (08.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Ժող, չեմ հասկանում, էս «հանճարեղ» մտքերը լու՞րջ եք գրում: Եթե հիմա հնարավոր չեղավ էս Սահմանադրության ընդունման դեմն առնել, ապա ինչ ընդդիմություն ուզում ա լինի, ձեր ատելի ՀԱԿ-ը թե ձեր սիրելի ՔԱՔ-ը, եթե չկարողացավ իշխանափոխություն անել մինչ հաջորդ ընտրությունները  կամ էդ պահին այլ կերպ հեռացնելու ռեալ մեխանզմի չունենա, ՊԱՐՏԱՎՈՐ Ա դրանց մասնակցել: 

Ձեր համար ընդդիմություն հասկացությունը ինչ-որ վերացական, հեքիաթային, ոչ քաղաքական բա՞ն ա, չեմ հասկանում:

----------

Mephistopheles (08.12.2015)

----------


## Rammstein

> Իհարկե՛ պարտադիր չի: Ռեժիմը էնքան կգոյատևի, ինչքան չենք կարողանա դեմն առնել, էդ կլինի երեկվա, թե էսօրվա Սահմանադրությամբ:
> 
> Բայց գալիք Սահմանադրությամբ մենք ոչ միայն ամրապնդեցինք կոնկրետ անձի դիրքերը, այլև ստեղծեցինք լիքը խոչընդոտներ ռեժիմին հեռացնելու հնարավորության հարցում:
> 
> Իրականում ոչ երեկ, ոչ վաղը անհնար չի ռեժիմին հեռացնելը: Բայց իմ համոզմամբ մենք հիմա էդ խնդրի լուծումը բազում տարիներով հեռացրինք:


Դե հա, ես չեմ ասում, թե նույն բանն ա` հին սահմանադրությունը լինի, թե նորը: Եթե նույնը լիներ, պատճառ չէի ունենա գնալու ու ՈՉ քվեարկելու:
Բայց ինչքան էլ համարես իշխանության տված կուտ, մեկ ա, ահավոր մեծ ա տարբերությունը էս հանրահավաքների ու էն հանրահավաքների, որոնք եղել են կեղծված նախագահական ընտրություններից հետո, զուտ էն առումով, որ վերջին դեպքում մարդիկ կոնկրետ գիտեն, որ իրենց հաղթանակը ռեժիմի պարտությունը կլինի, իսկ հիմիկվա պարագայում հեչ տենց չի:

Մարդիկ գնան միտինգ, որ վերականգնեն ռեժիմը տապալելու ավելի մեծ հավանականությո՞ւնը, որը, չգիտեմ կոնկրետ ոնց, բայց ընձեռում էր արդեն նախկին սահմանադրությունը, ու չնայած դրան, էս 15 տարի ոչ մեկ էլ չկարացավ ռեժիմին տապալի:

----------


## Chuk

> Դե հա, ես չեմ ասում, թե նույն բանն ա` հին սահմանադրությունը լինի, թե նորը: Եթե նույնը լիներ, պատճառ չէի ունենա գնալու ու ՈՉ քվեարկելու:
> Բայց ինչքան էլ համարես իշխանության տված կուտ, մեկ ա, ահավոր մեծ ա տարբերությունը էս հանրահավաքների ու էն հանրահավաքների, որոնք եղել են կեղծված նախագահական ընտրություններից հետո, զուտ էն առումով, որ վերջին դեպքում մարդիկ կոնկրետ գիտեն, որ իրենց հաղթանակը ռեժիմի պարտությունը կլինի, իսկ հիմիկվա պարագայում հեչ տենց չի:
> 
> Մարդիկ գնան միտինգ, որ վերականգնեն ռեժիմը տապալելու ավելի մեծ հավանականությո՞ւնը, որը, չգիտեմ կոնկրետ ոնց, բայց ընձեռում էր արդեն նախկին սահմանադրությունը, ու չնայած դրան, էս 15 տարի ոչ մեկ էլ չկարացավ ռեժիմին տապալի:


2003-ին, ասում են, կար ռեալ շանս, բայց ջրցաններով ու Դեմիրճյանի զադնի տալով չեղավ:

2008-ին, ասում են, կար ռեալ շանս, բայց տասը զոհով, մի քանի հարյուր քաղբանտարկյալով, Լևոնին տնային կալանք տալով չեղավ:

2013-ին, ասում են, կար ռեալ շանս, բայց Րաֆֆին աղոթեց ու չկար:

2018-ին... չի լինելու նախագահական ընտրություն, ըստ էս Սահմանադրություն: Ու չի լինելու ըստ էդ տրամաբանության ռեալ շանս:




Քվեարկությունը ցույց ա տալիս, որ էս ամեն ինչը հասկացվել ա: Բայց կա ուրիշ պատճառ, որ չեն հավատում փողոցային պայքարին: Ու դրա մեղավորներից մեկը իսկապես ընդդիմությունն ա: Ստեփանն ա: Լևոնն ա: Րաֆֆին ա:

----------

Աթեիստ (08.12.2015)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ժող, չեմ հասկանում, էս «հանճարեղ» մտքերը լու՞րջ եք գրում: Եթե հիմա հնարավոր չեղավ էս Սահմանադրության ընդունման դեմն առնել, ապա ինչ ընդդիմություն ուզում ա լինի, ձեր ատելի ՀԱԿ-ը թե ձեր սիրելի ՔԱՔ-ը, եթե չկարողացավ իշխանափոխություն անել մինչ հաջորդ ընտրությունները  կամ էդ պահին այլ կերպ հեռացնելու ռեալ մեխանզմի չունենա, ՊԱՐՏԱՎՈՐ Ա դրանց մասնակցել:


Համաձայն եմ: Նույնը կասեմ ԱԺ-ում ՀԱԿ-ի վարքի մասին: Իրանք փոքրամասնություն են, բայց իմ կարծիքով պարտավոր են մասնակցել քվեարկություններին, ոչ թե ամեն անգամ նեղացկոտ երեխու պես բոյկոտեն: Մեկ ա, քվորումն ապահովվելու ա ու մնացածը քվեարկելու են, ի՞նչ ա տալիս էդ բոյկոտելը:

Հ.Գ. Չնայած, չէ, է, խոսքերս հետ եմ վերցնում:  :Jpit:  Մաքսային միությանը ՀԱԿ-ի կողմ քվեարկելը որ հիշում եմ, մտածում եմ, որ ավելի լավ ա բոյկոտեն:  :Jpit:

----------

Տրիբուն (08.12.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ձեր համար ընդդիմություն հասկացությունը ինչ-որ վերացական, հեքիաթային, ոչ քաղաքական բա՞ն ա, չեմ հասկանում:


Չէ, ուղղակի մի քիչ սկզբունքային ու պատվախնդիր… թե չէ, հենա, նույն կարգի ոչ վերացական, ոչ հեքիաթային ու շատ քաղաքական իշխանություն ունենք, ինչների՞ս ա պետք նույն կարգի ընդդիմությունը:

----------


## Chuk

> Համաձայն եմ: Նույնը կասեմ ԱԺ-ում ՀԱԿ-ի վարքի մասին: Իրանք փոքրամասնություն են, բայց իմ կարծիքով պարտավոր են մասնակցել քվեարկություններին, ոչ թե ամեն անգամ նեղացկոտ երեխու պես բոյկոտեն: Մեկ ա, քվորումն ապահովվելու ա ու մնացածը քվեարկելու են, ի՞նչ ա տալիս էդ բոյկոտելը:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Չնայած, չէ, է, խոսքերս հետ եմ վերցնում:  Մաքսային միությանը ՀԱԿ-ի կողմ քվեարկելը որ հիշում եմ, մտածում եմ, որ ավելի լավ ա բոյկոտեն:


Ամե՞ն անգամ: Ցույց տուր, թե ՀԱԿ-ը քանի անգամ ա բոյկոտել: Էսօր բոյկոտել ա: Սենց դեպքերում տենց ակցիան նույնիսկ ոչ թե ցանկալ ա, այլ պետք ա: Էլի ա եղել: Մի հատ դու ինքդ հիշացրու դեպքերը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հ.Գ. Չնայած, չէ, է, խոսքերս հետ եմ վերցնում:  Մաքսային միությանը ՀԱԿ-ի կողմ քվեարկելը որ հիշում եմ, մտածում եմ, որ ավելի լավ ա բոյկոտեն:


Չգիտես, թե ռուսի լծի տակ ոտով գլխով մտնելուց հետո, խոսքի ի՞նչ տարբերություն թե որ սահմանադրությամբ ես մտնում։  :LOL:

----------

Բիձա (28.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ, ուղղակի մի քիչ սկզբունքային ու պատվախնդիր… թե չէ, հենա, նույն կարգի ոչ վերացական, ոչ հեքիաթային ու շատ քաղաքական իշխանություն ունենք, ինչների՞ս ա պետք նույն կարգի ընդդիմությունը:


Հասկանում ես, ձյաձ, քաղաքականության մեջ հեքիաթային բաները մի քանի օրում հօդս են ցնդում:
Իսկ ՀԱԿ-ը մնացել ա ուժեղ կառույց, ինչքան էլ դա չուզես:

Որպես մինիմալ արդյունք կարող եմ ասել, որ ՈՉ-ի էսքան թվի մեծ մասը ՀԱԿ-ի վստահված անձանց, հանձնաժողովների շնորհիվ ա պահպանվել: 

Իհարկե դու կարող ա երազեիր, որ զրո տոկոս լիներ ՈՉ-ը: Բայց արած աշխատանքին սենց արհամարհական վերաբերվելը, բոլորիդ եմ ասում, ազնիվ չի:

----------


## Rammstein

> 2003-ին, ասում են, կար ռեալ շանս, բայց ջրցաններով ու Դեմիրճյանի զադնի տալով չեղավ:
> 
> 2008-ին, ասում են, կար ռեալ շանս, բայց տասը զոհով, մի քանի հարյուր քաղբանտարկյալով, Լևոնին տնային կալանք տալով չեղավ:
> 
> 2013-ին, ասում են, կար ռեալ շանս, բայց Րաֆֆին աղոթեց ու չկար:
> 
> 2018-ին... չի լինելու նախագահական ընտրություն, ըստ էս Սահմանադրություն: Ու չի լինելու ըստ էդ տրամաբանության ռեալ շանս:
> 
> 
> ...


Փոխարենը կլինեն ԱԺ ընտրություններ, չէ՞: Նույնը կարա լինի դրա դեպքում: Ու դեռ կարա լինի ավելի կազմակերպված, որտեւ Րաֆֆին եթե մի հոգի էր, չար վովան գլուխը խաբեց տարավ աղոթելու, մի ամբողջ կուսակցության տենց հեշտ չի լինի խաբել:
Եթե մինչեւ հիմա նախագահական ու ԱԺ ընտրություններ էին, ու մարդիկ միշտ կարեւորում էին նախագահականը, հիմնական պայքարը դրանցից հետո էր լինում, ապա էսօրվանից հետո մենակ ԱԺ ա ու ընդդիմադիր ուժերը պիտի որ կարանան ավելի լավ մոբիլիզացնեն ուժերը ու պայքարեն հաղթանակի համար: Պայքարող ժողովուրդն էլ կիմանա, որ մի հատ ա ընտրություն, էլ մեկ էլ 7 տարի հետո ա լինելու ու ավելի մեծ ջանք կարա գործադրի հաղթանակի հասնելու համար:

Մի խոսքով, չգիտեմ: Գուցե քեզնից լավատեսություն եմ վարակվել  :Jpit: , բայց իրոք չեմ կարում համարեմ, որ քո ասած շանսերի կարգի շանսերը փոքրացան էս նոր սահմանադրությամբ:

----------

Աթեիստ (08.12.2015)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...
> Իսկ ՀԱԿ-ը մնացել ա ուժեղ կառույց, ինչքան էլ դա չուզես:
> 
> ...



 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------


## Chuk

Ժող, վիրավորական, լուրջ եմ ասում: ՀԱԿ-ից ու Ժառանգությունից լիքը մարդ, հարյուրներով, երեկ ահավոր լուրջ կռիվների մեջ լինելով պայքարել են մեր ձեները պահելու համար: Իրանցից շատերին դա հաջողվել ա: Արել են անշահախնդիր: Հիմա ինչ ա թե մի քանիսդ Լևոնից կամ Րաֆֆիից աբիժնիկ եք, էս մարդկանց գործն էլ չեք գնահատում:

Կարող ա իրանք ձեր պես չեն մտածում, բայց ի տարբերություն ձեզ իրանց լրիվ նվիրել են դրան: Հարգեք գոնե էդքանը: Էսօրվա քֆուրը մենակ սերժիկենց պետք ա հասներ: Տխուր ա էս ամենը:

----------

Արէա (08.12.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ինչ որիս ա, Չուկտիո ... փաստը նրանում ա, որ երկիրը ձեռից գնացել ա, ու դրանում բոլորը մեղավոր են, ամեն մեկն իրա չափով, ներառյալ ես ու դու:

----------

Բիձա (28.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Փոխարենը կլինեն ԱԺ ընտրություններ, չէ՞: Նույնը կարա լինի դրա դեպքում: Ու դեռ կարա լինի ավելի կազմակերպված, որտեւ Րաֆֆին եթե մի հոգի էր, չար վովան գլուխը խաբեց տարավ աղոթելու, մի ամբողջ կուսակցության տենց հեշտ չի լինի խաբել:


Էխ, Ռամշ ջան, ախր էնքան ակնհայտ ա, թե մեր իրականությունում ինչ պատկեր ա ստանալու մենակ ԱԺ ընտրությունը  :Sad: 
Բայց էլ չխոսեմ: Ոնց տեսնում եմ, ինքդ երկու տարի հետո դա կտեսնես:

Ուղղակի հիշի էս օրերի խոսակցությունը: Հետո քեզ կհարցնեմ:

----------


## Chuk

> Ինչ որիս ա, Չուկտիո ... փաստը նրանում ա, որ երկիրը ձեռից գնացել ա, ու դրանում բոլորը մեղավոր են, ամեն մեկն իրա չափով, ներառյալ ես ու դու:


Բան չասեցի:
Ձևական չէ, ես անձամբ ինձ մեղավոր համարում եմ: ՀԱԿ-ին էլ: Լևոնին էլ:


ԲԱՅՑ, ձյաձ, էդ մեղավորությունը գիտակցելով մենք պետք ա վրա տայինք նրանց, ովքեր բեզպրեդելի հեղինակն են: Իսկ մենք ակումբում հավայի գրոտում ենք:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ամե՞ն անգամ: Ցույց տուր, թե ՀԱԿ-ը քանի անգամ ա բոյկոտել: Էսօր բոյկոտել ա: Սենց դեպքերում տենց ակցիան նույնիսկ ոչ թե ցանկալ ա, այլ պետք ա: Էլի ա եղել: Մի հատ դու ինքդ հիշացրու դեպքերը:


Չեմ կարա հիշեմ դեպքերը: Ասածս ավելի շատ տպավորության վրա ա հիմնված: Ընդամենը հաճախ եմ լսես/կարդացել ՀԱԿ-ի բոյկոտների մասին ու ոչ մի կերպ իմաստը չեմ կարացել հասկանամ:  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Չեմ կարա հիշեմ դեպքերը: Ասածս ավելի շատ տպավորության վրա ա հիմնված: Ընդամենը հաճախ եմ լսես/կարդացել ՀԱԿ-ի բոյկոտների մասին ու ոչ մի կերպ իմաստը չեմ կարացել հասկանամ:


Այ որ դեպքերը գտնես, հավատա, յուրաքանչյուր դեպքի համար պատճառը ցույց կտամ: Դրանք էնքան քիչ են, որ մի քանի տողում կսահմանափակվենք, նենց որ մի ալարի: Թե չէ կստացվի, որ գրում ես էլի:

----------


## Rammstein

> Այ որ դեպքերը գտնես, հավատա, յուրաքանչյուր դեպքի համար պատճառը ցույց կտամ: Դրանք էնքան քիչ են, որ մի քանի տողում կսահմանափակվենք, նենց որ մի ալարի: Թե չէ կստացվի, որ գրում ես էլի:


http://168.am/2015/02/24/460060.html

----------


## Chuk

> http://168.am/2015/02/24/460060.html


Search անելը սովորել ես, կարդալը՝ չէ: ՀԱԿ-ն էդ ժամանակ չի բոյկոտել նիստը, այլ ուղղակի չի մասնակցել քվեարկությանը: Պատճառների մասին խոսելը մեզ շեղելու է հիմիկվա թեմայից, նենց որ կշրջանցեմ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էխ, Ռամշ ջան, ախր էնքան ակնհայտ ա, թե մեր իրականությունում ինչ պատկեր ա ստանալու մենակ ԱԺ ընտրությունը 
> Բայց էլ չխոսեմ: Ոնց տեսնում եմ, ինքդ երկու տարի հետո դա կտեսնես:
> 
> Ուղղակի հիշի էս օրերի խոսակցությունը: Հետո քեզ կհարցնեմ:


ապեր, ի՞նչ ԱԺ ըմտրութկուններ... մարդիկ իրանց բերանով ասին . հանում ենք նախագահական ընտրությունները որ կայունուէյուն լինի... պրծ... ու կլնի որտև մենք մարդուն ենք ձեն տալիս ոչ թե կուսակցությանը կամ գաղափարին

----------


## Chuk

> ապեր, ի՞նչ ԱԺ ըմտրութկուններ... մարդիկ իրանց բերանով ասին . հանում ենք նախագահական ընտրությունները որ կայունուէյուն լինի... պրծ... ու կլնի որտև մենք մարդուն ենք ձեն տալիս ոչ թե կուսակցությանը կամ գաղափարին


Դե մարդիկ չեն հասկանում, բայց հրապարակ չգալով հասնում ենք նրան, որ երկու տարի հետո իրենց աչքով կտեսնեն ու կհասկանան: Դրա համար ասում եմ, որ հիմա չեմ խոսի, կսպասեմ, որ էդ ժամանակ իրանք ինձ «բացատրեն»:

----------

Mephistopheles (08.12.2015)

----------


## Rammstein

> Search անելը սովորել ես, կարդալը՝ չէ: ՀԱԿ-ն էդ ժամանակ չի բոյկոտել նիստը, այլ ուղղակի չի մասնակցել քվեարկությանը: Պատճառների մասին խոսելը մեզ շեղելու է հիմիկվա թեմայից, նենց որ կշրջանցեմ:


Դու ասեցիր, որ կոնկրետ օրինակ բերեմ, բերեցի: Պատճառների մասին մի գրի, բայց մանրուքներից կախվել էլ պետք չի: Բոյկոտել ա, թե չէ, նաղդ չի քվեարկել: Ես էդ մասին էի հիմնականում: Չգիտեմ` կոնկրետ էս դեպքն ա մոտս տպավորվել, թե մեկ այլ, բայց հիշում եմ նենց բան, որ իրոք լսած ու զարմացած ու նույնիսկ ափսոսած լինեմ, որ չեն քվեարկում: Հիշողությունս էնքան լավ չի, որ դեպքերն ու էլ չեմ ասում ամսաթվերը հատ-հատ հիշեմ: Բայց դու երեւի կհիշես  :Jpit: : Ես նույնիսկ, ինչքան էլ ֆանատ լինեմ, Rammstein-ի ալբոմների թողարկման ամսաթվերը անգիր չեմ հիշում:  :LOL: 





> Դե մարդիկ չեն հասկանում, բայց հրապարակ չգալով հասնում ենք նրան, որ երկու տարի հետո իրենց աչքով կտեսնեն ու կհասկանան: Դրա համար ասում եմ, որ հիմա չեմ խոսի, կսպասեմ, որ էդ ժամանակ իրանք ինձ «բացատրեն»:


Անկեղծ, շատ եմ զարմանում, թե ոնց ա հնարավոր էդքան շատ կենտրոնանալ մենակ հանրահավաքների վրա, երբ դրանք մինչեւ էսօր ոչ մի լավ բան չեն տվել:
Ռեալ ի՞նչ կարա տա հիմա հրապարակ գալը, մի քանի ելույթ լսելը ու ցրվելը տներով:

----------


## Chuk

> Դու ասեցիր, որ կոնկրետ օրինակ բերեմ, բերեցի: Պատճառների մասին մի գրի, բայց մանրուքներից կախվել էլ պետք չի: Բոյկոտել ա, թե չէ, նաղդ չի քվեարկել


Ռամշ, գրածդ քաղաքանապես անգրագիտություն ա, կներես  :Smile: 
Դու քո գրածի օրինակ չես բերել, այլ ծայրահեղ տարբեր բանի:
Բազմաթիվ դեպքեր կան չքվեարկելու, դրանք բազմաթիվ պատճառներ են ունենում: Բոյկոտելը զուտ քաղաքական ակցիա ա ու մենք խոսում էինք բոյկոտներից: Չքվեարկելու դեպքերը սրանց մեջ ներառելը, չգիտեմ, կամ բան չհասկանալու նշան ունի, կամ պղպջակներից կախվելու: Կներես, եթե կոպիտ ա ստացվում գրածս:

Ես ամեն դեպքի մասին չգիտեմ, բայց ինձ դուր ա գալիս, որ դեպքերի մեծ մասում իրանց ու իմ դիրքորոշումները համընկնում են, ես տեսնում եմ, որ կանեի նույնը: Բայց նենց չի, որ կպած սաղ տեսակետները պաշտպանում եմ: Օրինակ վերջերս Ռուբին մի դեպքի մասին գրեց, որ մերոնք դեմ են քվեարկել, մեջս կատաղեցի: Ման եկա, որ իրանց հիմնավորումները գտնեմ ու պարզեցի, որ կողմ են քվեարկել: Հետո որ Ռուբիին ասեցի, պարզվեց, որ ինքը սխալ էր մտապահել: Որ հարցնես, կպատմի, թե որ հարցն ա: Հիմա ինձ թվում ա, որ քո մոտ մոտավորապես նույն ձևի սխալ բաներ են տպավորվել:






Ինչ վերաբերում ա հանրահավաքին, ապա պետք ա հասկանալ, որ դա ուժի հրապարակային ցուցադրության ամենալավ տարբերակներից ա  :Smile: 
Բայց դե նենց չի, որ մենակ հանրահավաքը բավարար ա:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ռամշ, գրածդ քաղաքանապես անգրագիտություն ա, կներես 
> Դու քո գրածի օրինակ չես բերել, այլ ծայրահեղ տարբեր բանի:
> Բազմաթիվ դեպքեր կան չքվեարկելու, դրանք բազմաթիվ պատճառներ են ունենում: Բոյկոտելը զուտ քաղաքական ակցիա ա ու մենք խոսում էինք բոյկոտներից: Չքվեարկելու դեպքերը սրանց մեջ ներառելը, չգիտեմ, կամ բան չհասկանալու նշան ունի, կամ պղպջակներից կախվելու: Կներես, եթե կոպիտ ա ստացվում գրածս:
> 
> Ես ամեն դեպքի մասին չգիտեմ, բայց ինձ դուր ա գալիս, որ դեպքերի մեծ մասում իրանց ու իմ դիրքորոշումները համընկնում են, ես տեսնում եմ, որ կանեի նույնը: Բայց նենց չի, որ կպած սաղ տեսակետները պաշտպանում եմ: Օրինակ վերջերս Ռուբին մի դեպքի մասին գրեց, որ մերոնք դեմ են քվեարկել, մեջս կատաղեցի: Ման եկա, որ իրանց հիմնավորումները գտնեմ ու պարզեցի, որ կողմ են քվեարկել: Հետո որ Ռուբիին ասեցի, պարզվեց, որ ինքը սխալ էր մտապահել: Որ հարցնես, կպատմի, թե որ հարցն ա: Հիմա ինձ թվում ա, որ քո մոտ մոտավորապես նույն ձևի սխալ բաներ են տպավորվել:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Նախ ասեմ, որ ոչ, մենք միայն բոյկոտելուց չէինք խոսում։ Ես շեշտը դրել էի չքվեարկելու վրա, իսկ բոյկոտը` որպես դրա հաջորդ գործողություն, բայց էականն իմ համար չքվեարկելն ա։
Երկրորդ. արդյո՞ք մի հատ չքվեարկելու պատճառ հասկանալու համար պետք ա մեգագերգրագետ լինել։ Վերջ ի վերջո ժողովրդի ընտրյալներն են ԱԺ-ում նստած ու իրանց գործողությունները չպետք ա նենց լինեն, որ մենակ քաղաքականացված մարդիկ կարանան հասկանալ։

Երեւի ՀԱԿ-ը չափից դուրս շատ ա քո նման գերգրագետ մարդկանց աջակցությունն ակնկալում, բայց քանի որ շատերը իմ պես անգրագետ են, դրա համար չեն դառնում ՀԱԿ-ի համակիր։  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Նախ ասեմ, որ ոչ, մենք միայն բոյկոտելուց չէինք խոսում։ Ես շեշտը դրել էի չքվեարկելու վրա, իսկ բոյկոտը` որպես դրա հաջորդ գործողություն, բայց էականն իմ համար չքվեարկելն ա։


Օք, Ռամշ ջան, երևի ես քո էս երկու գրածները սխալ էի հասկացել.




> Համաձայն եմ: Նույնը կասեմ ԱԺ-ում ՀԱԿ-ի վարքի մասին: Իրանք փոքրամասնություն են, բայց իմ կարծիքով պարտավոր են մասնակցել քվեարկություններին, *ոչ թե ամեն անգամ նեղացկոտ երեխու պես բոյկոտեն*: Մեկ ա, քվորումն ապահովվելու ա ու մնացածը քվեարկելու են, ի՞նչ ա տալիս էդ բոյկոտելը:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Չնայած, չէ, է, խոսքերս հետ եմ վերցնում:  Մաքսային միությանը ՀԱԿ-ի կողմ քվեարկելը որ հիշում եմ, մտածում եմ, որ ավելի լավ ա բոյկոտեն:





> Չեմ կարա հիշեմ դեպքերը: Ասածս ավելի շատ տպավորության վրա ա հիմնված: *Ընդամենը հաճախ եմ լսես/կարդացել ՀԱԿ-ի բոյկոտների մասին* ու ոչ մի կերպ իմաստը չեմ կարացել հասկանամ:










> Երկրորդ. արդյո՞ք մի հատ չքվեարկելու պատճառ հասկանալու համար պետք ա մեգագերգրագետ լինել։ Վերջ ի վերջո ժողովրդի ընտրյալներն են ԱԺ-ում նստած ու իրանց գործողությունները չպետք ա նենց լինեն, որ մենակ քաղաքականացված մարդիկ կարանան հասկանալ։
> 
> Երեւի ՀԱԿ-ը չափից դուրս շատ ա քո նման գերգրագետ մարդկանց աջակցությունն ակնկալում, բայց քանի որ շատերը իմ պես անգրագետ են, դրա համար չեն դառնում ՀԱԿ-ի համակիր։


Գերգրագետ կամ գրագետ լինելու խնդիր չկա: Տարբեր հարցերում էս կամ էն կերպ քվեարկելը, կամ ձեռնպահ մնալը, կամ կոնկրետ հարցին չքվեարկելը ամեն մեկը մի կերպ կարող ա ընկալի, մեկնաբանի, մեկը համաձայնվի, մեկը դժգոհ մնա:




«անգրագիտության» մասին կոպիտ ակնարկս վերաբերում էր չքվեարկելը բոյկոտելու տեղ ներկայացնելուն:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Փոխարենը կլինեն ԱԺ ընտրություններ, չէ՞: Նույնը կարա լինի դրա դեպքում: Ու դեռ կարա լինի ավելի կազմակերպված, որտեւ Րաֆֆին եթե մի հոգի էր, չար վովան գլուխը խաբեց տարավ աղոթելու, մի ամբողջ կուսակցության տենց հեշտ չի լինի խաբել:
> Եթե մինչեւ հիմա նախագահական ու ԱԺ ընտրություններ էին, ու մարդիկ միշտ կարեւորում էին նախագահականը, հիմնական պայքարը դրանցից հետո էր լինում, ապա էսօրվանից հետո մենակ ԱԺ ա ու ընդդիմադիր ուժերը պիտի որ կարանան ավելի լավ մոբիլիզացնեն ուժերը ու պայքարեն հաղթանակի համար: *Պայքարող ժողովուրդն էլ կիմանա*, որ մի հատ ա ընտրություն, էլ մեկ էլ 7 տարի հետո ա լինելու ու ավելի մեծ ջանք կարա գործադրի հաղթանակի հասնելու համար:
> 
> Մի խոսքով, չգիտեմ: Գուցե քեզնից լավատեսություն եմ վարակվել , բայց իրոք չեմ կարում համարեմ, որ քո ասած շանսերի կարգի շանսերը փոքրացան էս նոր սահմանադրությամբ:


Ռամշ, նու տի դայոշ… հո չասիր… Գալուստ Սահակյանն ըլնեի մի հատ մեդալ կտայի… էս ի՞նչ սիրուն ես ձևակերպել… 

ապեր, մի հատ նայի ազգային ժողովն ինչ գազանանոց ա… էլ չասեմ ԱԺ մտած ուժերից ՀԱԿ-ի ու Ժառանգության գլխին ինչ արին… նայի… Ժառանգությունից մի հատ Փոցստանջյան մնաց էն էլ նիստերի կեսը անջատած միկրաֆոնով ա խոսում, մնացածներն ու՞ր են… Նայի ՀԱԿ-ին. էսօր նիստն ուզեցին բոյկոտել Նիկոլը, Բագրատյանն ու էն կնիկը հեչ նստած մնացին, նո փռաբլեմ… իրանց համար ընտրություն չի կեղծվել, ամեն ինչ նոռմալ ա… մեկը սաղ վախտ կիթառը ձեռը սազանդար էր դառե գլխներիս՝ Ջիմի հենդրիքս յոբտվոյումած "մի վռազի, մի վռազի" երգ էր երգում Հանրապետականների համար ու քյաբաբ էր ուտում… Նիկոլը Նեզնայկի պես բազմանշանակ բաներ էր ասում "մեզ նախ պետք է իշխանափոխության գործիք ստեղծել, ինստիտուցիոնալ ընդդիմություն ստեղծել" փոցխը ձեռը զիբիլ էր հավաքում համեստափայլորեն… էն կնիկն էլ նեղացել էր որ հետը քնող չկա գնաց ասեց "Սերժն ինձ բանի տեղ ա դնում ես էլ գնում եմ ընդեղ"… ԱԺում 4 մարդ ա մնացել ընդդիմությունից, Ռամշ, 4 մարդ, մանացածները ծախվել են կամ էլ կամ էլ իրանց ձենի տեմբռը լավ բռնում ա Սերժի տեմռի հետ… 

Դու ու՞ր ես էթալու ԱԺ ընտրությունների… ումո՞վ… նոր չեղա՞վ ընտրություններ… չտեսա՞ր… ընտրությունը fucking Այո-ի ու fucking Ոչ-ի միջև էր… բարդ բան չկար… ոչ մի քաղաքական ուժի ձեն չպտի տային ու ոչ մեկին չէին ընտրելու… ի՞նչ եղավ… եղավ էն որ էն խեղճ քաղաքական ուժերի դիտորդներին մեն մենակ գելի ու գազանի բերան թողին… մեն մենակ, ապեր… նայում եմ լացս ա գալի… մարդիկ կյանքներն էին վտանգում… 

ասածս ինչ ա… եթե սենց պարզ գալվանայզ անող ընտրությունները հանես բան չի մնում տակը համարյա… տենց քաղաքական ուժ չի գալու որ կարանա ՀՀԿ-ին հավասարակշռի որովհետև եթե գա՝ կսպանեն… իսկ տենց քաղաքական ուժ սարքելը տարիների գործ ա ու որ ամենակարևորն ա դեմոկրատական երկրներում ա լինում… քաղաքական ու գործիչնեմրը ուժ են հավաքում ու կազմում միայն նախագահական ընտրություններից առաջ դրանից հետո թափը կամաց կամաց կորում ա, որտև չի կարում էդ ուժը որպես կուսակցություն գոյատևի էս պայմաններում… կարա գոյատևի բայց պտի լինի ԲՀԿ կամ ՕԵԿ որ ՀՀԿ-ն օրհնի… էս ա… 

ու որ ասում ես 



> էսօրվանից հետո մենակ ԱԺ ա ու ընդդիմադիր ուժերը պիտի որ կարանան ավելի լավ մոբիլիզացնեն ուժերը ու պայքարեն հաղթանակի համար: *Պայքարող ժողովուրդն էլ կիմանա*,


… նո ապեր… տենց չի… ԱԺ-ում ոչ մի ընդդիմամդիր քաղաքական ուժեր չեն պաըքարելու ու ոչ մի "պայքարող ժողովուրդ" չի միանալու… ընդդիմությունը ժողովուրդն ա ու պայքարողն էլ ա ժողովուրդը… ընդդիմությունը ուղղակի քաղաքական ընդիմություն ա որ ուղղորդում ա պայքարող ժողովրդին… 

մնում ա սպասենք ԱԺ ընտրություններին ձեններդ տաք քաղաքացիական կանտռատին… հուսանք որ մինչև 17 թիվը ֆսյո տակի կկառուցի իրա ինստիտուցիոնալ ընդդիմությունը՝ այն գործիքը որով իշխանափոխություն կարվի… եթե սարքեց, ես համոզված եմ որ 17-ի ԱԺ ընտրություններում իրանք կունենան մեծամասնություն…

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Օք, Ռամշ ջան, երևի ես քո էս երկու գրածները սխալ էի հասկացել.
> 
> Գերգրագետ կամ գրագետ լինելու խնդիր չկա: Տարբեր հարցերում էս կամ էն կերպ քվեարկելը, կամ ձեռնպահ մնալը, կամ կոնկրետ հարցին չքվեարկելը ամեն մեկը մի կերպ կարող ա ընկալի, մեկնաբանի, մեկը համաձայնվի, մեկը դժգոհ մնա:
> 
> «անգրագիտության» մասին կոպիտ ակնարկս վերաբերում էր չքվեարկելը բոյկոտելու տեղ ներկայացնելուն:


 Արտ, դու բոյկոտել ասելով հասկանում ես մենակ նիստին չնստելը, Ռամշն ու ես՝ նաև քվեարկությանը դիտմամբ չմասնակցելը։

----------

Rammstein (08.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, դու բոյկոտել ասելով հասկանում ես մենակ նիստին չնստելը, Ռամշն ու ես՝ նաև քվեարկությանը դիտմամբ չմասնակցելը։


Արտ, դուք կարող եք ասենք ձեռնպահ քվեարկելն էլ բոյկոտ համարել, բայց երբ բոյկոտ ենք ասում, նկատի ենք ունենում բոյկոտի քաղաքական ինստիտուտը, որն իր տեսակով հստակ ակցիա ա: Իսկ կոնկրետ հարցեր չքվեարկելու կամ ձեռնպահ քվեարկելու դեպքերը լրիվ ուրիշ օպերայից են, ու առնվազն խնդալու ա դրանք նկատի ունենալով ասել, որ սովորություն են դարձրել բոյկոտելը, կամ որ ավելի խնդալու ա՝ ասվի, որ «ամեն անգամ նեղացկոտ երեխու պես բոյկոտեն»  :Jpit: 

Ի դեպ եթե հետաքրքիր ա, խնդրեմ, ներկա լինելով քվեարկությանը չմասնակցելու վիճակագրությունն ըստ ԱԺ խմբակցությունների.

ԲՀԿ - 17.19
ՕԵԿ - 13.00
ՀԱԿ - 9.38
Ժառ - 6.32
ՀՅԴ - 4.56
ՀՀԿ - 4.02

----------


## Chuk

ՖԲ-ից, Հովհաննիսյան Դավիթի էջից.




> Մետաքսի տեղամասերից մեկում առավոտյան ID քարտերով քվեարկող խումբ էին բերել և ուրիշի փոխարեն քվեարկություն կազմակերպել: Լուսինեն, ով Կոնգրեսի վստահված անձն էր այստեղ, նկատել էր, որ ID-կանայք ուրիշի փոխարեն են քվեարկում և փորձել էր կանխել կեղծիքը: Այդ պահից սկսած 20-ամյա այդ աղջնակը դարձել էր հանրապետական խուժանի թիրախը: Տարբեր կուսակցությունների անունից ներկայացված, բայց իրականում մեկ թիմ՝ կիսակրիմինալ տղամարդկանց, լաչառ կանանց ու թաղի լակոտների, հարձակվել էր միայնակ աղջկա վրա և ուղղակի տեղում կհոշոտեր, եթե հանձնաժողովի կոնգրեսական անդամը չկարողանար զսպեր այդ ոհմակին: Ցերեկը մտա այդ տեղամաս, Լուսինեին չէի ճանաչում, բայց մի քանի վայրկյանը բավական էր պատկերացում կազմելու ինչ է կատարվում այստեղ, ինչպես է այս փխրուն աղջիկը անձնազոհաբար պայքարում կազմակերպված բանդայի դեմ: Ես գնացի այլ տեղամասեր, բայց Լուսինեն խրվել էր կեղծարար ավազակախմբի կոկորդին և սրանք բոլոր հնարավոր ձևերով փորձում էին ազատվել չենթարկվող ու չկաշառվող աղջկանից: Ժամը 6-ին վերադարձա այս տեղամաս. դրսում խումբ էր սպասում, որ երկրորդ անգամ մտնի ID քարտերով քվեարկության, սպասում էին Լուսինեի չեզոքացմանը, պարզ ասել էին՝ կամ դուրս կգաս, կամ ուժով կհանենք: Լուսինեն տեղում էր և չէր պատրաստվում ոչ մի տեղ գնալ, նույնիսկ առաջարկեցի ուրիշ վստահված անձով փոխարինել, հրաժարվեց: Որոշեցի մնալ Լուսինեի կողքին՝ ես ուզում էի սեփական աչքերով տեսնել սկզբունքային ու նվիրյալ աղջկա հաղթանակը կրիմինալ կեղտի նկատմամբ: Հանձնաժողովականների նյարդերը տեղի տվեցին, ընկան հիստերիայի մեջ, փորձում էին տեղի ոստիկանների միջոցով մեզ դուրս հանել, հանձնաժողովի նախագահը մեկ հիստերիկ բռնկումների մեջ էր ընկնում, մեկ թաքուն անհետանում էր, բայց այդ ամենն արդեն անօգուտ էր. մենք հաղթեցինք ձայների կրկնակի առավելությամբ: Մի քիչ առաջվա հոխորտացող հիստերիկների ձայնն էլ չէր լսվում՝ դպրոցի մյուս 3 տեղամասերում հաջողացրել էին կեղծել, իսկ իրենք չէին կարողացել, որովհետև 20 տարեկան մի աղջիկ թույլ չէր տվել: 20 տարեկան Լուսինեն, ով առաջին անգամ էր մասնակցում ընտրական պրոցեսին, միայնակ հաղթել էր մարդկանց ձայները կեղծելու տասնըքանի տարվա փորձ ունեցող իրենց ոհմակախմբին:
> Իսկ դուք ասում եք Հայաստանը ապագա չունի, իսկ դուք ասում եք մենք պարտվել ենք...Հայաստանի ապագան Լուսինեն է, Լուսինեի լույսն այնքան ուժեղ է, որ ոչ մի ընտակեղծարար խավարում չի կարողանա իր սև գործը անել և Հայաստանը զրկել ապագայից...


Ու սենց պատմությունները շատ-շատ են:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե մարդիկ չեն հասկանում, բայց հրապարակ չգալով հասնում ենք նրան, որ երկու տարի հետո իրենց աչքով կտեսնեն ու կհասկանան: Դրա համար ասում եմ, որ հիմա չեմ խոսի, կսպասեմ, որ էդ ժամանակ իրանք ինձ «բացատրեն»:


Ապեր, էն ինչը երկու տարի հետո տեսնելու ենք ու հասկանալու ենք, էսօրվանից վատ հաստատ չի լինելու ու սկզբունքային տարբերություններ հաստատ չեն լինելու: Գոնե մենք մեր մաշկի վրա դա չենք զգալու։ ՀՀԿ-ն ԱԺ-ում մեծամասնություն ա լինելու, ՀԱԿ-ը կամ մի ուրիշ ընդդիմություն նույն ԱԺ-ում վեր ընգած իրան ծիպա կոտորելույա: Մենակ էսօրվա պրեզիդենտից չի լինելու, էն էլ не велика потеря .. ավելի լավ ա ընդհանրապես չլինի, քան մեր մինչև հիմա ունեցածներից լինի։ Ընդհանուր պրոցեսները կարող ա բացասակնա լինեն, քանի որ տրենդը սենց թե նենց բացասական ա: Այսինքն նոր թե հին սահմանդրությամբ վիճակը մեկ ա օբշիով վատանալու ա, ու դրանում հաստատ մեղավորը նոր կամ հին սահմանադրությունը չի լինելու:

Ու քեզ բացատրելու բան ոչ մեկը չի ունենալու, քանի որ քեզանից մինչև հիմա ոչ մեկը բացատրություն չի պահանջել, թե ոնց ա լինլում որ ընդդիմությունը ԱԺ ու նախագահական ընտրությունները համարում ա ոչ լեգիտիմ կամ կեղծված, բայց հերիք չի վայելում ա էտ ընտրության արդյունքները, մի բան էլ կեղծողների, գողացողների ու հանցագործների հետ ուզում ա երկխոսի, համագործակցի, քաղաքականություն անի։ Նենց որ, ոնց հիմայա քաղաքականություն, նենց էլ երկու տարի հետոյա լինելու քաղաքականություն։ Գլոբալ պրոցեսներում Հայաստանը իրա ԱԺ-ով, նախագահով, նժդեհով, ընդդիմությունով ու 1700 ամյա քրիստոնեությամբ արդեն վաղուց ոչ մեկի բողկին չի, ներառյալ մեր բողկը: 

Ասեմ քեզ, Չուկիտո, բացարձակ ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա մենք հին սահմանդրությամբ ենք գնում գրողի ծոցը, նոր սահմանադրությամբ ենք գնում գրողի ծոցը, թե առանց սահմանադրության ենք գնում գրողի ծոցը: Իտոգում եթե հանրաքվեի դրված լիներ «Պե՞տք է արդյոք Հայաստանին վաբշե սահմանադրություն, թե՞ ոչ» ու հաղթեր ՈՉ-ը, էլի ոչ մի բովանդակային տարբերություն չէր լինելու: 

Այ սենց ոռիյա վիճակը: Ու Սերժիկը դա չի ջոգում: Ես ավելի եմ համոզվում, որ մենք գործ ունենք ոչ թե շարքային գող-ավազակների հետ, այլ ուղղակի շարքային դեբիլների հետ, որոնք նույնիսկ չեն հասկանում, որ եթե երկիրը օբշի վարի տան, իրանք էլ գողանալու բան չեն ունենալու: Ինքնասիրահարված, մտավոր թերի, քաղքենի բոսյակների հետ գործ ունենք:

----------

Բիձա (28.12.2015), Վիշապ (08.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Ու քեզ բացատրելու բան ոչ մեկը չի ունենալու, քանի որ քեզանից մինչև հիմա ոչ մեկը բացատրություն չի պահանջել


Ձյաձ, լուրջ զահլա չկա հիմա էդ ամեն ինչի մասին խոսելու, մենակ էսքանի մասով ասեմ, որ սխալ ես գրածս հասկացել: Ես ոչ թե բացատրություն եմ պահանջելու, կամ իրանք ինձ պետք է բացատրություն տան, այլ ասում եմ, որ էդ ժամանակ դուք ինքներդ կտեսնեք թե ինչով ա շատ ավելի վատ թազա Սահմանադրությունը ու ինքներդ կխոսեք դրա մասին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

ՀԱԿ-ի ԱԺ-ում քվերակել-չքվերակել-բոյկոտելը բացարձակ անիմաստ քննարկում ա, ու ոչ մի տարբերություն ոչ մի հարցում չէր մտցնելու։ 

Հարցը նրանում ա, որ էս վերջին տարիների ընդդիմության պահվածքի պատճառով իշխանությունները էնքան հանգիստ ու ինքնավստահ են դարձել, որ ոչ մեկին պատասխան տալու ոչ մի բան չունեն։ Ոնց ուզում են, ինչ ուզում են անում են։ Ու ով էլ լիներ էս իշխանությունների տեղը նույն բանն էր անելու, քանի որ երբ ուզեցել են, ում ուզեցել են, փողով առել են, չմոյացրել են, կամ էլ համագործակցացրել-երկխոսացրել են։ Եթե գիտես, որ վերջոիմ մեկ ա քեզանից ատչոտ պահանջելու տեղը գալու են քեզ խնդրեն, որ երկխոսես, բնականաբար ոչ մի բանը տանձիդ չի լինելու։ 

Սադիստ Քոչարյանը իրա նախագահ ժամանակ ավելի շատ էր պատասխանատվություն զգում, քան հիմա ամեն շարքային նախարարը, կան նույնիսկ նախարարի տեղակալը։ Հիմա ոոոով ինչ ուզում ա ասի, գրի, բողոքի, բարձրաձայնի, կոտորվի, զապիս անի բերի մտցնի աչքները ․․․ բացարձակ պօֆիգ ․․․ ու սաղ նրանից ա, որ որոշ խելոքներ մինչև հիմա քաղաքականություն են խաղում, քանի որ իրանց բարձր ինտելեկտուալների տեղ են դրել։

----------

Բիձա (28.12.2015), Վիշապ (08.12.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ձյաձ, լուրջ զահլա չկա հիմա էդ ամեն ինչի մասին խոսելու, մենակ էսքանի մասով ասեմ, որ սխալ ես գրածս հասկացել: Ես ոչ թե բացատրություն եմ պահանջելու, կամ իրանք ինձ պետք է բացատրություն տան, այլ ասում եմ, որ էդ ժամանակ դուք ինքներդ կտեսնեք թե ինչով ա շատ ավելի վատ թազա Սահմանադրությունը ու ինքներդ կխոսեք դրա մասին:


Մի վախի, ավելի վատ մեկա չի լինելու։ Կամ եթե լինելույա, սենց թե նենց լինելու էր ․․․

----------

Բիձա (28.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Մի վախի, ավելի վատ մեկա չի լինելու։ Կամ եթե լինելույա, սենց թե նենց լինելու էր ․․․


Հետո էլ ինձ են լավատես ասում  :Jpit: 
Ապեր, սարսափելի բաներ են մեզ սպասում: Ապրենք, տեսնենք:

----------


## Chuk

Ազնվագույն ու աչալուրջ ոստիկանությունը պարզել է, որ կեղծիքները եղել են ՈՉ-ի օգտին  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Լավ սաղ հեչ, Նիկոլն էն օրը լավ բան ասեց… մեզ պետք ա երեք բան իշխանափոխության համար…

1. 6000 նվիրված վստահված անձ… 

2. ունակ քաղաքական թիմ

3. հասկանալի ծրագիր

էս էլ վիձյոն…


https://youtu.be/gTPduS-te3U

----------


## Chuk

Բարսեղյան Լևոնի ՖԲ էջից.




> Մեր գեներում այլ բան է գրված
> 
> Սերժիկը կյանքերիցս մի քանի ամիս տարավ, չհաշված գալիք վնասները, հազարավոր մարդկանց փչացրեց, շարքից հանեց, իրեր խփել տվեց, կռվեցրեց, էլի թուլացրեց երկիրը, բացառիկ թշնամի` փաստորեն: Բայց սրա հետ մեկտեղ, մենք գիտենք, որ նորից զանգվածային կեղծիքներով ու հանցագործություններով հասավ իր ուզածին:
> 
> Սա վերջ չի ունենալու՞, էսօր միայն մեր թիմում մոտ 1000 հոգի լուսավոր, կիրթ ու զորավոր մարդիկ կռիվ տվեցին էս ռեժիմի դեմ ու չնչին բացառություններով հաղթեցին իրենց տեղամասերում, ավելի ուշ մեր հսկած տեղամասերի ընդհանուր ցուցանիշները կհանենք ու կհամեմատենք չհսկած տեղամասերի արդյունքների հետ եւ կապացուցենք, որ անզիջում պայքարը չի կարող ապարդյուն լինել:
> 
> Այսօր մի շարք խմբեր, որ կարող էին լինել մեզ հետ, չեղան մեզ հետ, իրենք իրենց գծագրերն ունեին ապագայի, իրենք այլկերպ տեսան խնդիրների լուծումները, գուցե իրենք էին ճիշտը ու մենք էինք սխալ, բայց ես մերոնց` բոլոր 1000-ին անվանական գիտեմ ու հետեւելու եմ եւ մերոնց, եւ այլոց կենսագրություններին, տեսնենք` ով էր մեր երկրին ապագա, ով` անցավոր:
> 
> Մենք էսօր ի հեճուկս եւ ի հակառակ սերժիկի զոհերի, 1000 հոգու հետ հույս ունեցանք, հույս տվեցինք իրար ու հավատացինք, որ մերն է երկիրը, ոչ թե էս հացկատակներինը, ու մեզնից մեկը չկա, որ թեւաթափ լինի, մենք այլ հանգրվան չունենք, եւ այսով է, որ պիտի ազատենք երկիրը էս զավթիչներից:
> ...

----------

John (10.12.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հանրաքվեի վերջնական արդյունքներն ամփոփվեցին




> Հանրաքվեի կենտրոնական հանձնաժողովը, հիմք ընդունելով հանրաքվեի տեղամասերում քվեարկության արդյունքների վերաբերյալ արձանագրությունները, վերահաշվարկի արդյունքները, քվեարկության արդյունքների վերաբերյալ ընդունած որոշումները, քիչ առաջ ամփոփեց հանրաքվեի արդյունքները, ըստ որոնց հանրաքվեի դրված Սահմանադրության փոփոխությունների նախագիծը համարվում է ընդունված:


Հայ ազգի բազմադարյա երազանքն իրականություն դարձավ։ Արշակ երկրորդից սկսած երազում էինք խորհրդարանական կառավարման համակարգի մասին, որտեղ ՀՀԿ-ն կլինի կայուն մեծամասնություն։ 

Բլին, ոնց որ էս ամեն ինչը սյուրռեալիզմ լինի ․․․ սենց երկիր չկա էլի, Հայաստան, ինքը ֆանտոմ ա։ Հորինել են, որ կինո նկարեն, մարդիկ նայեն, կայֆավատ լինեն։

----------

Chuk (14.12.2015), Mephistopheles (20.12.2015), Mr. Annoying (13.12.2015), Աթեիստ (13.12.2015), Բիձա (28.12.2015), Շինարար (13.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Չկա սենց բան.

----------

Rammstein (19.12.2015)

----------


## Rammstein

> Չկա սենց բան.


Իսկ հնարավոր չի՞ ՄԻԵԴ դիմել:

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ հնարավոր չի՞ ՄԻԵԴ դիմել:


Չգիտեմ, Ռամշ: Կարծեմ՝ չէ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ հնարավոր չի՞ ՄԻԵԴ դիմել:


Սուբյե՞կտ ես, որ ՄԻԵԴ դիմես։
Հանրաքվեից հետո ՄԻԵԴ մենակ Սաշիկը կարա դիմի։

----------

Բիձա (28.12.2015)

----------

